# 3 DPO anyone?! **12 BFPs so far & 2 lil angels



## Tynmeg

I'm 3 DPO today and promised myself that I wasn't going to read blogs or go on the internet for symptons....YEAH RIGHT! I couldn't keep that promise, obviously! HAHA! Anyone else at 3 DPO and want a buddy? The only "sympton" I have at this point is slight cramping and frequent urination. Anyone else want to share their symptons...TWW is just horrible, it drives me crazy! LOL


----------



## madeline36

Hi Tynmeg,
I am right there with ya! 3 days DPO and my brain is going crazy! I don't think I have any symptoms, other than mental obsession (lol!), but I am extremely hungry. However, I go through phases of being extremely hungry a lot. I was nauseated yesterday, but I was in the back of a passenger van and sometimes that makes me nauseated in general. So, in short, nothing totally out of the ordinary. I do pee a lot too, but I also drink a lot of water. I hate all these vague symptoms, especially because it's really too early to know anything :)

Last night I felt my CP and it seemed soft and low, but then again, I am SOOO new to that part of the process, so it could mean nothing at all.

We are TTC #1, I am 36, and this is month 3 of trying. I haven't had any fertility treatments or anything, as I am still new to trying so we'll see what happens if no BFP after a few months. 

We BD -2 and -1 day from "O", as we were at a family function the day/night of "O" - bummer!! It stinks to be in that awkward place in the 2ww that we can't do ANYTHING!! Too early to test, too early to know if AF is going to rear her head!!!

I am right there with ya! Hang in there, we can do this!!!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Oh Yes, the mental obsession...it feels more like insanity. lol Everything you think you feel, you question if it's a sympton, drives me mad! Anyway, it's nice to know someone is along for this ride with me. 
According to what I know, you timed your BDing perfectly. Sperm lives for 3-5 days and you want them there waiting for when you ovulate...your window is very small after you ovulate. I really hope that this is our month and we both get BFPs! 
I'm 35 and married to a woman, hence the need for fertility treatments. ;) I take Clomid to make sure I ovulate from days 3-7. I hear ya with the TWW and not being able to do anything...AF comes day 1 and I call and make appointments for the IUI, Day 3-7 I take Clomid, starting on Day 12 I start using OPKs, then when it's positive, I drive 5 hours to the clinic, the next day is the IUI, then...................................you wait, do nothing but wait! 

It's nice to have a buddy, We can do this! Do you chart your BBT?


----------



## lfrans

HI Tynmeg and Madeline
I am also 3dpo. TTC #1. I am 32 and this is my 1st cycle since my miscarriage in April. I have had no symptoms, maybe some insomnia, but thats pretty normal for me. 

2WW sucks! We bd'ed -2 and day of O and +1. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Awesome, another buddy. Well know that you have 2 other people that understands your insanity. We can try to keep each other half sane. lol 

Sorry about your mc, I had one the end of Oct 2012 and it's a hard thing to go through, I hope you get a BFP...FX for all of us. :)


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg - wow, 5 hr drive!!?? Yikes!! That takes the commitment to TTC to the next level!! Hoping extra hard for your BFP this time :) Which OPKs do you use? I don't have good luck with them (cheapies from Amazon), so I have been tracking CM, and also try to BD a lot around that time (this month a bit less). My friend who got her BFP in Feb used the same brand as I am and never had luck, so maybe it's time for a new brand. I also forgot to bring them on the day I had EWCM and I was 'slated' to O based on cycle and CM, as that was the day I was out of town on family trip for 36 hrs or so.

I don't do BBT yet, but maybe if no BFP this month - I am open to it. Do you do BBT?

lfrans- nice job on timing the BD, so good luck for BFP. 

My boobs are itchy a bit today, and my nipples look larger than usual (TMI- sorry!), but then again, I don't know if this is typical and I'm just hyper vigilant about notice such things now that I'm TTC. Stay tuned....I'll check in again if anything earth shattering happens (hahaha, probably not).


----------



## Tynmeg

I use the Clearblue easy OPK's. For me, it's very clear when it's time, my line shows up before the test line and is darker than the test line. They are a bit pricy, I get 7 for around 50 dollars. I think you're still in the running for your timing though, my friend who was seen by a fertility specialist was told to BD on days 11, 13, 15, 17...it worked twice for her. ;)
I started charting in March, I like it only because it shows me exactly when and if I ovulate...the only tricky thing is that you should do it at the same time every day and not get up for a pee or anything for like 2-3 hours before you take it. Near the time that AF is due, if your temp starts dropping then you also know you aren't preggo.
My nipples are always sensitive after I O, but ya never know, itchy boobs could be a good thing. :)
I'm also trying acupuncture this round. I started it in April so got 2 months in before we tried again. I read that it can be helpful so thought I'd give it a try, turns out, I really like it, it's quite relaxing.


----------



## Timtilly

Hi girls!

I'm 3DPO too! Planning to test on the 24th, fingers crossed for our BFP!

We BD on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday. I ovulated on Saturday. 

I've been using the CBFM. Xx


----------



## Tynmeg

Awesome, Welcome to our insanity of the TWW, it's so great to have others that are on the same day. I will probably start testing early on June 19, although I shouldn't test until June 24 either. I try to be strong and wait but it always gets the best of me. lol

Good Luck and FX for you too!


----------



## madeline36

welcome Timtilly.

I too am glad I'm not in this alone. These are the longest days. I doubt I can wait until the 22nd to test, but we shall see...... I will likely cave by next Monday, lol!


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg- thanks for details about which strips you use. Yep, I bet they work a lot better than mine, which were about $15 for 50. Sometimes you get what ya pay for!

I definitely have hope about our BD timing this month, especially as I learn to read my body's signs, but time will tell.....

Acupuncture sounds lovely...and relaxing as you say. I think staying relaxed is a key element to all of this.


----------



## lfrans

its so great to have other people in the same situation. im planning on testing at some point between the 22 and 24. i hate waiting, but bfn makes me so depressed...


----------



## Tynmeg

Exactly! Getting the BFN sucks so you would think we would wait but I cave every time! Lol. I'm cramping, very gassy and feeling heavy tonight but who knows?! We'll see what tomorrow brings. :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Well 4 dpo today, how are we doing ladies? I'm really gassy, bloated and have twinge pains today. Hmmm, I just don't know....


----------



## Kesh89

I'm 3dpo today! I took soy isoflavones this month! I'm normally a 26-28 cycle, ovulating on cd 13-14. Soy made me o on cd 11. Super excited for this cycle!!


----------



## Tynmeg

I haven't heard of soy isoflavones before. I'll have to do some reading. I love finding out new things and it gives me something to do instead of thinking about being pregnant and goind insane with this TWW. I have long cycles so I take Clomid, I didn't O till CD 17 this month. Hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## madeline36

I haven't heard of soy isoflavones either, but I'm allergic anyway- boo!!

What do you ladies also take in terms of supplements? I am always curious about that.

I take a pre-natal vit given to me by my Doc at Kaiser. I also take 2000 IU of Vit D on days when I am not in the sun a lot, and I take 250-500 mg magnesium for my digestion. I eat a mostly wheat-free diet, I do eat meat, and I drink about 10 oz of decaf coffee everyday (should I give that up)? I eat a lot of veggies and fruit too, trying to eat alkaline foods (greens, etc.).

Oh, and I've been having minor but continuous pain on my left side by ovary area. On a 1-5 it's a 1.5, but it is distinct for sure. I also feel a bit bloated.

Why do the days go SOOO slow??!!


----------



## Tynmeg

I take Materna prenatal vitamins and 1000 IU of Vitamin D. I also take Curcumin but only for 2 weeks out of the month as the vote is still out on whether it's safe during pregnancy. It's suppose to help with inflammation therefore it helps with blood circulation. I eat a fairly healthy diet, I have at least one salad a day with lots of green veggies along with some type of protein and eat my 3 meals a day. I drink Red Raspberry Leaf tea, it's suppose to be good for the uterus and lots of water. 

My minor continuous pain is on the right side, hope that means something good for us. 

Who knows?!?!?

Sure wish there was a way to speed up a few days. LOL


----------



## madeline36

thanks Tynmeg for the details. I'll check out rasberry leaf tea- sounds yummy too!

I think about how many menstrual cycles I've had in my life that I absolutely paid no attention to because I was not TTC, and then think about how obsessed I am now that we are trying. A year ago I would not have recognized the self I have become! Ha!

fingers crossed for all of us here!!!!


----------



## Kesh89

The soy is actually pretty incredible. It's a natural form of Clomid. I read a forum that asked approx 200 women all the same questions. About 80% got their bfp their first time trying soy after months or years of ttc. A lot had tried clomid and everything else but nothing worked. Approx 8% conceived on the second cycle of soy and the remainder got their bfp 3-4 months of trying! Those numbers are approximate, I'm pretty sure they're close though. I'll try and find the page! Do a lot of research. You may find posts that say not to take if you have regular cycles. Not true at all. You can. In fact a woman I'm friends with on here got her bfp her first cycle trying soy! It's worth a shot!


----------



## Tynmeg

Madeline36 - I know, right! Any other time, you could really care less about how many days you are past O. LOL.....The craziness, it's fun and exciting at the same time though. :)

Kesh89 - I had no idea, if you find the web site, please let me know, it's very interesting and love the positive results that people get so quickly. I'm going to do some reading now. ;)


----------



## madeline36

Kesh89,
Do you know if other polyphenols (of which isoflavone is one type) are as good for fertility? For instance, the epicatecins (sp?) in chocolate or the polyphenols in green tea (Forgot name at the moment)? I will look into it too, as I can't eat soy- makes my tongue, hands, and feet swell and my who throat itch.


----------



## Kesh89

Madeline! - I'm thinking you probably need pure soy! At least that's what
I've been reading! I take mine in 80mg tablets. I took mine cd 4-8, and 120,120,160,160,200 each of those 5 days.


----------



## madeline36

Thanks, I'll check out what that product is! I appreciate it and your dosage info too!
Baby dust!!!!


----------



## lfrans

i also never heard of soy isoflavin for fertility. im nly taking materna + extra folic acid due to meds i had to take for my miscarriage. 
im 4dpo- exhausted, but because our roof started leaking last night and i barely slept. otherwise a little crampy on the L. this has been on and off since miscarriage when thy thought i was ectopic. ended up being a ruptured cyst. im pretty busy with work so surprisinly less obsessed w tww than in the past. although with y lack of sleep, ive been concerned whether im drinking too much coffee. i usually have 1 cup at home and arely finish it. tody had strbucks grande... i think its too much.


----------



## madeline36

Hi lfrans,
Bummer about the roof and no sleep! Hope it is fixed soon.
I wonder about my coffee too...I drink about 10 oz/day of decaf. I know it's decaf, but it's not caffeine-free. Some days I have 2 cups. Not sure if it affects potential implantation or anything, will have to research.
Okay, back to work!


----------



## Kesh89

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a12154345/bfps_with_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=4&pd=-1

Heres the link with all the stats ladies! Take a look!


----------



## Kesh89

Heres the other part!
https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a13776455/bfp_stats_updated


----------



## Tynmeg

Kesh89 - Awesome! Thanks for the links, some really neat information there. 

Today is 5 dpo and I'm really not feeling anything, a little gassy and bloated but no sore breasts or nipples or cramping going on. Feeling a little less hopeful today but trying to remember that it is what it is so just let it be.

What symptons are you all having today?


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg,
we are in the same boat. But DON'T give up hope. I see plenty of women who don't feel anything this early.

I have not been sleeping well (unrelated to TTC), so it's hard for me to see my fatigue as anything but my current circumstance.

I do have cream CM, more than yesterday, and I "swear" that I felt a little tugging/pulling feeling early this AM around my uterine area, but could have been trapped gas- hahaha!!!!

I am happy that we are moving toward the time when we 'might' see begin to notice something and are closer to testing. The first half of the TWW is the worst for me, as I know that nothing that happens necessarily means anything b/c it is early for implantation.

Oh, and the other symptom I have is the illusion I create that my boobs are growing. They are the same as last week. I just want them to grow and start to ache b/c that might mean BFP. Ha!


----------



## Tynmeg

Oh Thank Goodness!!! People have all these symptoms so I was truthfully a little bummed out today. (although I know in my logical head that it doesn't mean anything) It is a good sign about the creamy CM though, I don't really have anything but when I got my BFP on my 2nd try, I had lots of it. (Was changing twice a day...sorry tmi)

I'm so happy as well to be almost half way through this wait so we can either move on to the next cycle or celebrate.


----------



## Kesh89

I've had a few 'minor' symptoms so far. Cramping, kinda feels like O pains. I really dont remember feeling this any previous months. My whole midsection has felt somewhat tender since O day. I've had lots of creamy cm, which is usually normal for me after O, but hard to say either way. I feel so anxious this month, this is month #6 for me, and I'm becoming so bummed out, I feel like its never going to happen!


----------



## lfrans

i have also barely had any symptoms. creamy CM. thats about it, and ya feeling like maybe my boobs are bigger, or my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Tynmeg

Ok my buddies! Today's temp took a hug drop. I'm 6 dpo and my temp went from 98.19 to 97.43. I've been thinking with the lack of symptoms, I'm probably out this month but this dip has given back some hope. I've been charting for 4 months and have never dipped before mid phase. I've been doing some reading and it could mean nothing but it has given me some hope. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg- woot! I am keeping Fx that this temp drop is GOOD news! Forgive my ignorance, but does temp drop during implantation? I should know this from the number of forum posts I've read, but I don't temp, so I forget.

I have abundant creamy cm, but otherwise am symptom free. I don't usually have CM like this ~1 week post O, so maybe something exciting is happening! My CP is lower than yesterday and not as soft, so I don't know if that means anything. From what I've read CP changes during early pregnancy happen at variable times.

Okay, we are about to head into the phase of TWW that I like to call "to test, or not to test??". I get obsessive and start wanting to test early when I see people getting BFPs before AF is due. I have a crazy busy weekend and am out of town for work Tues-Thurs next week, so maybe that is a good thing.

Baby dust!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Well apparently from what I've read you can have a dip and not be pregnant. According to a study based on 100,000 charts...11% that had dips were not pregnant, but 23% were pregnant. So I think it's reason for a little excitement and hope. 
Your CM sounds promising, mine still isn't anything out of the usual. I don't check my CP so don't know much about that process. Do you know what each position means?
I'm totally excited to get to this next stage of the TWW...too test or not to test! LOL I'm like you though, I'm flying tomorrow to see my family and celebrate my little sister's graduation next week so I'm hoping these next couple days will go by fairly quickly as I'll be preoccupied...We shall see! 
Fingers and Toes crossed for BFPs!

Kesh89 - It looks like your temp dropped quite a bit too today. Hopefully this means something good!


----------



## lfrans

hmmm my temp actually rose significantly today. dunno... i have creamy cm. otherwise nothing too exciing.


----------



## Tynmeg

Creamy cm is promising. Soo exciting, I can't wait until we just know. :) today my temp went back up, so it was only a 1 day drop. I'm hoping it means something good as it's my only symptom. 7 dpo today, half way through this wait!


----------



## madeline36

Good morning ladies!
yep- we made to the half way mark and so far as I can see, we are still hanging in there! 
Nothing much today to report. I had odd cramps last night for about 20 min, though it might be gas, but gas never came, so ????
CP is low and closed. Tynmeg- you asked about what the CPs mean, and it seems that this early it may not mean anything at all. The CP is low and soft during ovlulation, I believe, but then gets high and closed after that...but it can vary. I may even be getting it wrong. When I have more time I do a better review and then post.

Have a good day everybody. I haven't been tempted to test yet. Anybody else? I'm proud of that because I thought I'd be obsessively wanted to test starting yesterday.


----------



## Cricket9290

Tynmeg said:


> I'm 3 DPO today and promised myself that I wasn't going to read blogs or go on the internet for symptons....YEAH RIGHT! I couldn't keep that promise, obviously! HAHA! Anyone else at 3 DPO and want a buddy? The only "sympton" I have at this point is slight cramping and frequent urination. Anyone else want to share their symptons...TWW is just horrible, it drives me crazy! LOL

I'm with you girl! I'm at 3dpo & have been trying to keep myself busy so I don't blog or obsess....BUT! Haha I have been! I'm not for sure if I'm showing "symptoms" or just getting over a stomach bug! The day after my O I woke up early vomitting & sick. Since then I have been very nauseaous, headaches, back pains, acme, and a little moody! I also get sick every meal I eat almost! My fingers are crossed this is my month 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## madeline36

I have had cramping on and off all day on uterine/ ovary area. It is mild but noticeable. Its about a 2 on a 5 scale. No IB, so not sure what it is....could be implantation? Hoping!! I guess we will all know soon!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I am a bit behind you - I am somewhere between 2 dpo and 5 dpo. My boyfriend and I just made the decision to start trying, this is our first cycle. I woke up today feeling completely exhausted and have barely been able to stay awake - very unlike me! I also had a bit of "runny tummy" today (sorry, tmi), but that could easily have been from my lunch not agreeing with me. Some twinging kind of feelings in my ovaries, but could easily just be from where I'm at in my cycle. (I am trying VERY hard not to read into things too much.) 

We decided to NTNP, and we bd pretty much every day (I know it isn't the most strategic move, but it's just how we are:haha:). Anyway, I'd love to join in - I don't want to drive him crazy, but knowing i could be pregnant is constantly in the back of my mind!!:happydance:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha I love your name, readyfornatto. Is natto a clever name for a sticky bean?? I'm also at 2dpo :D let's be tww buddies! When is af due? Still too early for symptom spotting for me
. We weren't going to try this month because of the early mc last month.. .but we ended up bding on o day so we're in the same boat!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hi StephTheHiker! I'd love to be tww buddies! I'm sorry to hear about your mc. I am completely new to this process! AF is due the 23rd or 24th. What about you? And yes, my name was a way to wish for a sticky bean! Glad I found someone on here to wait with.... it is so distracting!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ok mine should be due 27th, maybe the 26th but most likely the 27th so you are ahead of me! The first wait for me was the hardest. So bf and you just decided this month?How long have you been together?Wst made you decide to take the leap?? :)


----------



## Cricket9290

I wish y'all both good luck & baby dust Natto & Steph! Haha on my first cycle trying I literally made myself believe I was pregnant and anything that happened to me I used some reason to pin pointit to a early symptom!


----------



## Tynmeg

Madeline36-the cramps could be IC, I'm having some too. They come and go but are definitely there. They will be constant for a bit and then go away and come back. I'm on my 3 plane ride journey to my hometown to see my family now so I'm hoping these next few days will go by pretty quickly. Then it will be test time. 
8 dpo today!
Cricket9290, stephthehiker, readyfornattoWelcome to our craziness in the TWW.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Steph, we have been together for about one year. We decided to take the leap because we both want more than two kids and I'm 31....the clock is ticking lol. We both have careers where I can't (and don't want) to be pregnant back to back to back, so we just decided now was as good a time as any! I woke up this morning feeling down, have sore bbs but in the same way that I get when I PMS, so I guess I'm psyching myself out - I always hear when you are pregnant the soreness is different and way worse. Plus I'm cranky in the same way I normally am when I'm PMSing.... It's funny, I'm sure most people look for pregnancy symptoms. I just keep looking for PMS symptoms! How are you feeling? When do you think you will test? How are you feeling? We should test on the same day!!

Cricket and Tynmeg - thank you for the well wishes! GL to all! Cricket, I'm trying very hard to not overanalyze anything going on physically one way or another, but it is hard!!


----------



## Kesh89

Well no real symptoms as of yet. Had to be hospitalized a few days ago due to severe lower right abdominal pain. The doctor said he couldn't find anything on the ultrasound that would be causing the pain. They did a urine and blood pregnancy test and negative. I think I was 4dpo when this was done and negative of course. I'm getting super anxious, I just want to either be pregnant or move on to the next cycle. Hubby and I have been living 5 hours apart for the last 6 months so its been hard ttc but we've just sold our house and got something in the same town where he's started up his new business so it will be much easier now! 
Had a few "ovary twinges" but otherwise nothing really to write home about! Has anyone else started testing? I'm 7dpo and I had a bfn on an ic.


----------



## madeline36

Welcome to all the new followers on this thread. These chats definitely help my TWW go by quickly and I learn so much from you ladies.
Kesh- so sorry to hear you had to be hospitalized- yikes! Hope you are fully on the mend.

Last night I *Swear* I had a tad of spotting when I went to the bathroom, which would coincide with the cramps, if implantation is occurring. My boobs were sore to, as notices when hubby tried to touch! haha! One of my prego friends tells me all the time that her ever-growing bbs are kind of torture to her hubby b/c they are too sore to touch. 
Anyway, I am back to having no soreness in boobs and no cramping. Not sure what that means, if anything. I finally slept a solid 8 hrs last night-first time in about 2 weeks, so I feel high energy today.

Anybody else have symptoms?
Anybody else who is around 8dpo like me going to test today simply b/c it's father's day?
My hubby got me a box o 50 pregnancy tests that his workplace no longer needed (he does clinical research), and so I feel like dipping into my stash :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Woot! Spotting is great! It's really sounding promising for you! I wouldn't be able to hold off testing if I were you. Haha. 

Kesh89 - sorry to hear you were in the hospital, hoping you're feeling better.


----------



## Cricket9290

Today I'm 4dpo and still cramping like I have been & nausea for last few days! How are you other ladies doing today??


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Kesh89 - so sorry about your hospitalization! How are you feeling? 

Madeline - I didn't test today, too early, but I did take my bf to lunch and toasted to hoping this was our last Father's Day without a little one. :) He thought it was super cute. Congrats on having some spotting, that's a great sign! (From what I hear :flower:)

I have been super queasy for the last two or three days and today I have what can only be described as ovarian cramping - it's in my lower back and ovary, not central. It doesn't feel like af cramps. Who knows? :wacko: No way to know until I poas, but not sure if anyone thinks these could be implantation cramps?


----------



## lfrans

9dpo. getting closer to testing time! woohoo. im feeling exhausted, a bit moody and had a small headache and small cramps. could be nothing.. how are you all doing today??


----------



## madeline36

Morning ladies!

Ready- that could be a good sign of implantation, esp if the cramping was in the ovaries. That is the region where I felt mine too, and it definitely felt different than gas bubbles, and not as intense as AF. Also, when I get AF cramps I also get a little bloated and swollen, and that didn't happen a couple days ago. I read somebody describe in detail her implantation cramping (after she got her BFP) and said it felt sort of like AF but a lot more mild, almost like something was pulling and pinching from the inside, and it was not nearly as intense. It was also more intermittent and didn't last as long as AF cramps. I know all of our bodies are different, but it is totally possible, and you are right in the window for implantation.

Today no symptoms at all, so not sure if that means anything. I keep trying to pretend that by boobs are sore, but they aren't- hahaha! CM is creamy but getting scant.

I did break down and test last night. What can I say, I had all these new HPTs that my hubby brought me :) BFN, of course. 

I leave tomorrow morning for a 3 day biz trip. To bring a test with me, or not to bring a test with me??? Hmm...


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi There,
I am 3 DPO and already trying and failing to keep calm and not over analyze everything little thing. I have been having a few very light cramps that last for a few minutes and other than that the "twinges". Does anyone know what I am talking about? Its like a pressure mixed with a pulling. So strange. Anyways, I am not sure when I will test because it will depend on my mood lol. I swore I would let my body tell me when to test. On a different topic: does anyone have an intuition on if this cycle is the one? "I just knew..." is a phrase I've heard a lot lately and just wondering opinions... GL to everyone. Tww crazy dance ahead for me...:wacko:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline...I know what you're talking about with those mild cramps...I had them starting 3dpo last cycle when I got pregnant...and i would bring a test if i were you!! You will probably cave and end.up picking one up anyway if you're anything like me! liveadream...I just knew when I was but there are so many people who didn't know when they were or thought thry were but weren't.

I'm now 4dpo and only had a few minutes of mild cramps yesterday and this morning. Not really holding out too much hope for this cycle anyway. So early though...:coffee:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Alright, I've had some more cramping....last night it was pretty serious but it didn't keep me from falling asleep. It is all in the ovarian region. Today I'm a big queasy and I'm having sharp pains in my left breast. It could all be PMS symptoms but I'm keeping my fx. I've also been completely exhausted, but that is a very common PMS symptom for me as well! The mild pain/twinging in my ovary is still very much there. A bit of heartburn, but that could be from not eating enough.

On the downside, I don't really have any creamy or lotiony cm, which seems like so many people who end up with BFPs have by now. I'm trying not to get bummed about that. 

Madeline - thanks for the encouragement! Definitely bring a test, better to have one and not use it than want one and not have it. :wacko: Although I'm sure it is discouraging to see BFNs, and it is pretty early, so maybe that isn't the best advice...

TTLive - I do believe in intuition, although I was SURE I was pregnant (before bf and I were trying) - I had every sign. Turned out it was my reaction to coming off the NuvaRing. So I've decided to not trust my intuition on this one, but I absolutely believe that other people can "just know!" Your twinges sound like a good sign!

Cricket - still have the cramping and nausea? 

LF - when are you planning on testing? 

Steph - FX for you! You will get your BFP, hopefully this cycle!!

GL and Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## lfrans

readyfornatto - maybe your cramping is a good thing. :) FX

I am not planning on testing until sunday or monday. I find I get really depressed with BFN and would rather get AF than that. 

I have some back pain/cramps today and was a bit queesy after eating a cookie after my lunch. Not sure if Im just reading into it too much. 

I actually feel quite similar to when i did get pregnant 2ish months ago (ended in mc at 7 weeks). So it is keeping me cautiously hopeful.


----------



## Kesh89

Does anyone else see the line on the top test??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 101


----------



## StephtheHiker

My phone is too small to see a line on the top test but I definitely see one on the second test!!


----------



## Kesh89

Haha the second test was dipped in apple juice LOL def not mine. I've had a few symptoms, nothing too promising. I have been peeing a ton though, this evening was twice in an hour, totally not like me! Plus I got two random cold sores which I hardly EVER get. MAybe once a year. Not sure if its a true symptom or not but it definitely makes me wonder!


----------



## lfrans

hmmm noticed some light brown spotting this evening. this was my first cycle after mc and i ovulated late (19) so today is 28 dont know if its AF or IB... could be either.... i hate waiting to see.

when i got pregnant last time i spotted or 3-4 days before BFP. miscarried 3weeks later


----------



## Electricat

Can I join the race for that bfp with you girls?:flower:
I'm 3 Dpo and had a pos opk with the CB monitor's clinical trial and it looks like i Od on cd13.

Dust,dust,ladies :thumbup:


----------



## madeline36

Hi Kesh- I see a whiteish line, is that it? I think I see more of a line on bottom. I am looking at it on my phone, which isn't the best. Fingers crossed!! 
How is everyone doing?
Today my prevailing symptom is nausea, which is not common for me. It is mild and comes in surges. Yesterday I was dizzy at times, but again subtle. Hmmmmm...
I did bring a test with me, lol! Will use thurs with FMU. I drink so much water that my pee is so dilute the rest of the day, plus I know am is best.
Hope we are alk headed to BFP city!!!


----------



## rosepetals36

IM 4 maybe 5 DPO and totally SS at the min in driving myself crazy...will test 30th when AF due :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Good luck, Madeline! Keep us posted! 

Rosepetals, you have a long lp! I'm also 5dpo but af is due the 27th for me.

How is everyone else doing?Natto? I've had some minor cramping today and yesterday but not as strong as I did when I was pregnant last cycle so I'm feeling doubtful. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## TTLiveADream

Cramp, twinge, twinge, cramp. Good luck to everyone! I am trying to wait to test until the 29th, anyone else testing then? Also, what is your favourite site to track "early pregnancy symptoms"? I am currently tracking them...on my phone calendar. Need opinions cuz that just won't do. I am going crazy waiting but feeling more optimistic each day. Hubby also anxious, but I'm not telling him all my symptoms so I don't drive him crazy too.


----------



## madeline36

Hi TTLive,
I like to use Fertility Diary on my phone to track symptoms, oh and here too! I have a Windows phone, so not all apps are available for me that are available for the Droid and iPhone world.

I know what you mean about going crazy with the waiting. I feel like I am in some kind of "the amazing race" game. I almost trick myself into thinking that I have some ability to control the outcome at this point. Silly!

Anyway, good luck ladies. I am testing in the morning because I'm neurotic! LOL
Plus, I have these fancy new tests my hubby gave me.

Today I was queasy all day, did not want to finish my decaf coffee and I tired easily, though I got up early to catch a flight. I have some gas, and a LOT of CM as the day went on. It's noticeably lotiony, odorless, and abundant (as in evident when I wipe and staining in undies- TMI). It also feels like I am 'dripping' CM sometimes for a minute.

My pee also smells weird. I was reading another forum on here where women indicate their symptoms before the BFP. Strange smelling pee came up. Then again, I can't be 100% sure that would be pregnancy related. Any of what I am feeling could be PMS or nothing or a BFP!!! You know what I'm rooting for.

I am at a conference where I swear EVERYBODY is pregnant. Sheesh!!!! I wanna join the ranks!

I know some of us are getting to the end of our TWW, so I'm sending out good vibes for BFPS!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Ugh, I'm feeling just beside myself! I have been queasy nonstop, and crampy to boot. Both of my ovaries have been constantly aching. I actually have thought I was going to vomit a few times, and yesterday I was so sick to my stomach that I had to go eat french fries for lunch (way out of character for me - I normally go for a run on my lunch break after eating food I've cooked!) Psychologically I'm struggling because I know things feel weird, but I almost feel like I'm going to be embarrassed if I'm not pregnant, like I've made it all up. Does anyone else feel like that? I also woke up with cramps so bad this morning that I was sure AF made an early appearance. Now it is down to a dull ache again. I broke down and took a test this morning - BFN. 

I have a job interview tomorrow to boot, so my anxiety is through the roof and I am refusing to let myself have a glass of wine tonight to relax.... I'm an attorney and really want to be in a job that I see myself at long term before I start having kids, so I'm feeling extra pressure on this one. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Ready for this wait to be over! How is everyone else?


----------



## lfrans

11 dpo! How is everyone feeling? Im feeling not so bad, had cramping a few days ago and I have been very tired. I also have had some light spotting for a few days. Its a bit scary cuz this is exactly how I felt with my BFP before my mc.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Natto...completely understand that feeling!! I was so scared I wasn't pregnant because if I felt so strongly I was then it turned out I wasn't... that would be heart breaking! I felt I wouldn't be able to trust myself anymore. It's one thing to know others are thinking ..she's said THAT before....but I think it's worse when you can't trust your own intuition. Turned out for me that I was indeed pregnant. First thing I told dh was ha! I told you so!! 

I have none if those feelings this month.However, I did realize some of my symptoms that I thought were pregnancy symptoms last month, after more research I am doubting they were.


----------



## madeline36

Ready- I can totally relate to that feeling like I will be embarrassed if it all turns out to be a bfn. Don't worry, I 100% believe you and know that it is so hard to find the line btwn hyper sensing my body and extrapolating those sensations and projecting them as preg symptoms. Now that I am ttc I am paying better attn to my body, do it stands to reason tgat I see more/ feel more, even if it is not bfp.

Tested this am, bfn. Not shocked, it is early. Feeling campy and full in uterus, and copious cm. AF or bfp? Time will tell. I also just feel loopy/ clumsy, sometimes dizzy. I get hungry but then full quickly. Hmmm

Good luck on the interview Ready! Relax with some music, yoga, funny movie, or something else that makes you feel good!


----------



## Tynmeg

It's been a few days since I've been on here. So great to have more people join us in the TWW insanity challenge. Lol. I'm really not having any symptoms, my temps are still up but not triphasic. Today is 12 dpo and I tested yesterday at 11 dpo and got bfn, boo! I know it's still considered early but I'm still bummed out. I'll do another test on Saturday at 14 dpo just to be sure. The only thing still giving me a little hope is I had a little brown spotting last night when I wiped. It happened just once though so who knows! 
Hoping we get some BFPs!


----------



## madeline36

Hi Tynmeg- glad you are back! Spotting could be a good sign. As they say, until the witch comes nobody is out!

Not much for me to report either. AF due sat. I am gassy, have some creamy cm, and last night had insomnia for no obvious reason. My boobs feel totally normal. Nausea is gone, though I get hungry regularly and feel sick if I don't eat. I will test sat again.

hOw about the rest of you gals?


----------



## Kesh89

What do you think ladies? 11dpo fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 85


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tynmeg, I didn't get a bfp until 13 dpo so chin up! I thought when I tested at 11dpo and got a bfn that I was doomed...so don't give up yet! 

Madeline-- when are you testing??Good luck!

Kesh- I can't see too well with my phone...how many dpo are you??

I think I'm the caboose of the group...just 7dpo now. He only symptoms I could possibly be feeling is cramping and I definitely am experiencing that...has been getting stronger each day since 4dpo. Could it be gas that causes the stabbing cramps in my uterus area?
I don't want it all to be in my head...:(


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oops you're 11dpo sorry for being a space!!


----------



## Kesh89

Hahaha no worries! I don't want to say its a bfp until I have a +frer


----------



## madeline36

Kesh, I think I see a faint line....maybe I have bfp goggles! Test again in a day or 2.
I am 12 dpo. I will test when AF should come, which is sat. No pms yet!


----------



## lfrans

hello! 12dpo... Im pretty much the same as i have been for the past few days, v light spotting since end of day 9dpo, on and off cramps, peeing all the time, (but im thirsty and drinking more than usual), gassy. Similar to when i had mc, so not sure, going to test on saturday at 14dpo... i am supposed to get af sunday or monday.

tynmeg - spotting totally can be Implantation, i had it with mc (it stopped and then 3 weeks later i miscarried). have it again now. And i find symptoms so early are hard to tell...

kesh89- I cant see much, i dont want to expand it, im at work...


----------



## Tynmeg

Kesh89 said:


> What do you think ladies? 11dpo fmu

I think I can see the line. Looks like a BFP to me. :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies! I read thru this thread and now I'm hooked in finding out what happens with all of you, so I'm jumping in, in order to save this thread to my profile. Wishing you all BFP. Sounds like there are lots of good signs!


----------



## madeline36

Thanks Katie! I feel the same way about all of my thread buddies here too!!!

Today I just have a headache. But I was traveling yesterday carrying a huge heavy bag through the LAX airport (no fun), so that could be why. AF should come tomorrow, but no sign of here.

Another interesting 'symptom' is that I am so irritated at my husband for NO reason! I was gone for 3 days on a biz trip, so you'd think that I would be so excited to see him. Nope. He can do no right. Hahaha! Poor guy! This might just be related to my tiredness, but thought I'd share.

how are you all doing out there?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Thanks Katie!! Are you in the ttc journey as well??

Kesh--did you test again?

Madeline-- Have you tested yet either? If af is due tomorrow...then surely it's not too early.....:test: So sorry for your poor husband lol. I see your profile pic...did your just get his doctorate? In what field? Congrats!! My hubby just got his master's a few days ago...but no awesome phd robes for him :haha:

8dpo...just cramping still...lots and lots of cramping. I took a nap yesterday and decided to go into work an hour later today so I could sleep more...but it rained yesterday and rain makes me sleepy (and it rains 9 months of the year, I'm a sleepy person!)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yeppers, in the tww, too. AF due today, no signs of her...but had evil cramps yesterday. I just want to know if I can have a glass of wine or not! Is that too much to ask!! Lol


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Katie Potatie said:


> Yeppers, in the tww, too. AF due today, no signs of her...but had evil cramps yesterday. I just want to know if I can have a glass of wine or not! Is that too much to ask!! Lol

Amen sister! That is how I welcome AF and her witchy ways every month!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Katie Potatie said:


> Yeppers, in the tww, too. AF due today, no signs of her...but had evil cramps yesterday. I just want to know if I can have a glass of wine or not! Is that too much to ask!! Lol

Haha so true!! I'm guessing you tested then?


----------



## Katie Potatie

StephtheHiker said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Yeppers, in the tww, too. AF due today, no signs of her...but had evil cramps yesterday. I just want to know if I can have a glass of wine or not! Is that too much to ask!! Lol
> 
> Haha so true!! I'm guessing you tested then?Click to expand...

Tested yesterday morning 10 Dpo and very obvious BFN. I shouldn't have done it, shouldn't have DONE it!!


----------



## madeline36

StephtheHiker said:


> Thanks Katie!! Are you in the ttc journey as well??
> 
> Kesh--did you test again?
> 
> Madeline-- Have you tested yet either? If af is due tomorrow...then surely it's not too early.....:test: So sorry for your poor husband lol. I see your profile pic...did your just get his doctorate? In what field? Congrats!! My hubby just got his master's a few days ago...but no awesome phd robes for him :haha:
> 
> 8dpo...just cramping still...lots and lots of cramping. I took a nap yesterday and decided to go into work an hour later today so I could sleep more...but it rained yesterday and rain makes me sleepy (and it rains 9 months of the year, I'm a sleepy person!)

Hi Steph- yes, hubby received his doctorate in nutrition last year. We were both in grad school together (I got my MS in nutrition in 2011) and so we put off TTC until he was done. The downside is that he has been unemployed for 7 months, but has an interview today, so FINGERS CROSSED.

Okay, I did test last night and BFN. But my urine was so dilute. I drink so much water my urine usually looks like water, so specific gravity in the later day may not be enough.

However, it may all be irrelevant because I just started spotting. AF may be here as we speak. She is a day early if that is the case. I feel AF 'fullness' in my abdomen, and it could explain the moodiness.
Ugh. Well I will keep you posted on whether or not this is just some spotting or she sticks around. I bet she sticks around, that witch!

Good luck to all my threadies who are testing today or in the next few days. I want somebody on this thread to get a BFP!


----------



## Tynmeg

Well I took a CB test this morning and I could see a faint line but then used a FRER test with the same urine and didn't see anything, so I'm taking it as a BFN. Grrr. I'd post a picture but it won't seem to work, I'll try again later.


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg- DON'T give up until AF comes, even if test is BFN.

Well, AF truly started flowing now. Grr.......
Oh well, there is always next month. I thought I had it this month for sure! I think I just want it too bad!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Katie...ah yes....the curse of testing. We want to know asap but it just disappoints us in the end!! 10dpo is very early...if you have such a short lp then it might take you til after af is due to get a bfp.

Madeline it's crazy when we spend so much in education because it's impossible to get a job anyway...then it's still hard to find a job. Good luck to him on the interview! My dh has not received any call backs yet... is he looking into a job in academia?

So sorry to hear about spotting...hopefully the witch stays away. If not, have a glass ...or two...of wine for us! 

8dpo for me. Tired. Moody and af cramps. Its not due til Thursday but I feel like its about to start.:nope:


----------



## lfrans

tynmeg- if AF has not arrived yet, you are not out of the game! wait a few days and try again.

madeline - so sorry to hear. FX for next month!!! Good luck with your husband's job search

Steph - FX!!! so crazy how we feel so much now that we are ttc, i think i never noticed anything before.

As for me, same old same old, i convinced myself last night that i was out, was really upset and didnt sleep at all, but this morning my spotting seems to be slowing down... has never gotten to full AF... but this is my first cycle post mc, so they say everything can be weird after a mc. Im considering testing tomorrow, not sure.


----------



## Katie Potatie

StephtheHiker said:


> Katie...ah yes....the curse of testing. We want to know asap but it just disappoints us in the end!! 10dpo is very early...if you have such a short lp then it might take you til after af is due to get a bfp.
> 
> Madeline it's crazy when we spend so much in education because it's impossible to get a job anyway...then it's still hard to find a job. Good luck to him on the interview! My dh has not received any call backs yet... is he looking into a job in academia?
> 
> So sorry to hear about spotting...hopefully the witch stays away. If not, have a glass ...or two...of wine for us!
> 
> 8dpo for me. Tired. Moody and af cramps. Its not due til Thursday but I feel like its about to start.:nope:

Thanks, I didn't know that about short lp. And hoping your AF stays far away. But like I said on one of these threads, I cramped/ached on and off for a week before I tested with DD and thought I was totally out. You don't know until the witch shows (or not)!


----------



## madeline36

Steph- fingers crossed your DH gets a job soon too! Yes, it has been the most demoralizing experience for my DH to get a PhD, have 15 years of professional experience prior (he was 35 when he started), and not get one job offer after applying for over 100 jobs. He has interviewed all over the world (literally), mostly industry, but applied in all fields- a little less in academia. His interview today has nothing to do with his PhD, but it would be a job that pays money :) That is all we are looking for now.

I am taking a philosophical stance on my AF this month. Right now my life really is crazy. DH has no job, we have to move in 3 weeks and still don't have a spot (mostly b/c I am so busy traveling for work that I don't have time to look and until 1 week ago we were waiting to see if DH got a job -he was in final interviews- that would have moved us away). Also, my job is not secure past October. On the outside we look like the LEAST viable couple to be parents. And yet, here we try.

After realizing that I am 36 and DH is 40, we decided that no matter what life throws at us we simply can't wait. My mom entered menopause at 40, and if that is me, my window to conceive is mighty short at this point. 

However, maybe our little egg knows that it is not gonna stick until we have some stability. Cortisol (stress hormone) is probably coursing through my body these days, but I'm so used to being stressed I don't even realize.

On a positive note, so far this month my bleeding has come without any physical symptoms. Same last month and last month AF lasted 1.5 days (compared with 5 days and 3 of them heavy and awful). I am fully bleeding now and other than the 'evidence', I have no physical AF symptoms. Hmm.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. I had to take a little bit of a step back, the tww is driving me crazy! I've been feeling really ugh....just like it isn't my month. My bbs hurt almost exactly the same way that they hurt when I PMS, although some pain and zings that feel a bit different. My ovaries have had a consistent dull ache and some cramping around my uterus, but other than that (and a very intense craving for spicy food, which could totally be PMS related), I don't have many symptoms to speak of. I tested today, BFN, although it was in the afternoon. Also I ovulated somewhere between the 9-13th, and AF is due on the 23 or 24, so it could still be too early. We shall see....

Tynmeg - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! It isn't over yet, if possible try not to be discouraged! 

Kesh - CONGRATS!!!!

Steph (the caboose - that made me laugh) - how are you feeling? 

Katie - welcome!

Madeline - I like the attitude you're adopting. I have NO patience (one of my worst qualities.) I'm trying to focus on the fact that this little being is coming right on time, which might not be exactly when I decide is the right time! 


GL and Baby Dust to everyone!


----------



## tanysha27

Hello I am 4dpo.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Welcome Tanysha! How are you dealing with the 2ww? Best of luck to you!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline--I'm glad you are having an easy go of it this month, and last month too. 

frans--did you test? How far along were you before your mc? So sorry you had to go through that. Mine was just a cp so I don't think that messes with your cycles after the first period...?

tynmeg- Did you test again with a frer?

Natto--welcome back! Those are all good signs...Have you tested yet or will you soon?? Sorry you've been feeling crappy...but hopefully it will all be for a good cause!:thumbup:

Today was just an emotional day for me...for no reason at all. Just felt like rage crying and sleeping all day. Sounds like PMS but it's too soon...AF not til the 27th...hope it isn't coming yet. I kept on thinking I could sneak off at work and pass out in my car on the side of the road but never got the chance hehe:blush:


----------



## lfrans

took a test this am Bfn. then AF came on 10min later. im out...

steph- i was 7 weeks along w mc. goodluck!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

lfrans - so sorry. Fingers and toes crossed for you for next month!

Steph - I took a test this morning, BFN. :nope: 

I'm feeling like AF is going to show up any second. My nipples were substantially lighter yesterday (wtf?!), I'm crampy and OMG am I cranky. My job interview went well but I was told that I would be notified yesterday either way and I didn't get a call. That paired with the hormones left me feeling pretty enraged last night! I really feel like I'm out this time around. My bf says I seem exactly the way I seem right before AF (my PMS symptoms are predictable almost to the day lol.) So we will see.

I have my fingers crossed for everyone! I would love to see some BFPs on this thread. You guys have been a great of comfort and support. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## madeline36

Steph- fingers crossed for you. Tired like that could be something? Time will tell (isn't that the hardest part)

Tynmeg- did you test today? Fingers crossed for you too!

lfrans- oh, bummer- the witch got us both. The upside for me was that I could have a glass of wine last night. I might make it a tradition that if I get AF, I am drinking a favorite wine. I don't drink a lot, especially now TTC, but if I can't have a baby, at least I can have a tasty beverage!

Ready- I SOOO feel your pain re: interview and the waiting game. We have been playing it 1000 times with my hubby these past 7 months. So many promises broken regarding timelines and when you hear back. I always try to remember that your perspective on the timeline as a job seeker is so different than theirs as an employer. Somebody probably got busy and sidetracked and didn't make those calls- no biggie to them, but painstaking for you on the other end.
It's not over until the witch comes, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too!

Couldn't have gotten through this TWW without ya ladies. Anybody already plotting their BD plans for the next TWW? My O date is July 5, which is great because I have the 4th off, which means that week will be somewhat chill and hopefully lots of inspiration to BD. :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Natto--so frustrating you didn't hear back but as someone from the other side going through her first stage of hiring, it's kind of on the back burner...plus, I have to get HR to get the approval on any possible choices I might like to hire and I am just a project manager for a small nonprofit! I can't imagine what it's like at a big company. Don't lose hope yet! I feel bad for people who are waiting to hear back because I know all to well what it's like. On the tww side of things, it's not over til :witch: shows up! How many dpo are you today? Maybe you tested too early...? As I said earlier, It took me til 13 dpo to get my first actual bfp (where you didn't need a microscope to see the line) But that also could be the hormones not increasing so much because of a cp

Madeline- what kind of wine is your favorite? I'm a whiskey girl so if af arrives, it's a jack and coke for me :haha:

Ifrans, so sorry AF arrived...:(

Too early for me to say on BD plans for next month. I'm just 9dpo now so my O day wouldn't be til mid july seeing as I am not oing til cd 19 lately. Not sure why my cycle decided to jump from 29 days to 32 in the last few months. Haven't given up hope on this month...I want bfps for everyone!!:hugs: Agreed, having you ladies to go crazy during the tww makes things so much more bareable. Thanks!!:hugs:

And today...a beautiful, sunny day! we don't get them too often here so it's like a holiday everytime they show up! :happydance:Hope you have a geat weekend, ladies!


----------



## lfrans

madeline - im totally with you, had a drink tonight. After mc, I went for sushi and wine with my husband. Its frustrating cuz even now AF is there, but so light its barely there. I think post mc it can take a while for everything to return to normal, such a pain!!

Im starting to think about BD for next cycle. Looked at the calendar. I used to have 28 day cycles on average and ovulate around day 14 (13-16ish) this cycle i ovulated on day 19, so not really sure what to do...


----------



## madeline36

Any updates ladies? Tynmeg- did you test yet? Fingers crossed for all of you.

Steph- re: wine- I am a Reisling, Muscato, Pinot Grigio kind of girl. Wish I could say that I like reds, but they are usually a tad too bitter for me. I do like some pinot noir. However, yesterday I went for a microbrew beer instead of the vino. Summer and cold beer are a fav.

Well, at a bbq yesterday I had a chat with a friend of mine who got prego at age 38 and then at 40. I was hoping for some wisdom or comfort that I am not alone in it taking a few months. Nope! She got prego first month off the pill each time. Ugh. It actually really set me back emotionally. I need to just stop asking people about it b/c I feel more alone when I do.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

...BFN this morning, and AF just came. I am out this cycle.

Here is to better luck next cycle!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

madeline36 said:


> Any updates ladies? Tynmeg- did you test yet? Fingers crossed for all of you.
> 
> Steph- re: wine- I am a Reisling, Muscato, Pinot Grigio kind of girl. Wish I could say that I like reds, but they are usually a tad too bitter for me. I do like some pinot noir. However, yesterday I went for a microbrew beer instead of the vino. Summer and cold beer are a fav.
> 
> Well, at a bbq yesterday I had a chat with a friend of mine who got prego at age 38 and then at 40. I was hoping for some wisdom or comfort that I am not alone in it taking a few months. Nope! She got prego first month off the pill each time. Ugh. It actually really set me back emotionally. I need to just stop asking people about it b/c I feel more alone when I do.

As for a tasty red, go for a blend! Apothic Red makes a yummy one! I usually only dig white wine too...Pinot Grigio or Savignon Blanc...but the Apothic Red is good stuff!


----------



## tryinginohio

I am 3 dpo today. I was so exhausted yesterday and had such low energy that I was in bed for almost 12 hours. Today I feel a cold sore coming on. I've been searching threads about cold sores as early pregnancy symptoms and have seen varying responses from not a symptom at all to could be a symptom due to a lowered immune system. I really hope these are very early signs but don't want to drive myself crazy. I am usually in tune with my body and even knew I was pregnant with my first child at 18 years old before my period was even due because I "felt pregnant" even though I had never been pregnant before at the time so I didn't know what pregnant felt like. *fingers crossed* This 2ww is gonna be so hard. I am now 35 and I am afraid it will be harder to conceive due to my age :-(


----------



## Kesh89

Bfn here today! Af is due tomorrow, wahhh :(


----------



## madeline36

tryinginohio said:


> I am 3 dpo today. I was so exhausted yesterday and had such low energy that I was in bed for almost 12 hours. Today I feel a cold sore coming on. I've been searching threads about cold sores as early pregnancy symptoms and have seen varying responses from not a symptom at all to could be a symptom due to a lowered immune system. I really hope these are very early signs but don't want to drive myself crazy. I am usually in tune with my body and even knew I was pregnant with my first child at 18 years old before my period was even due because I "felt pregnant" even though I had never been pregnant before at the time so I didn't know what pregnant felt like. *fingers crossed* This 2ww is gonna be so hard. I am now 35 and I am afraid it will be harder to conceive due to my age :-(

Trying-I can relate to everything you are saying about wanting to watch every symptom and also to be concerned re: age (I am 36). Hang in there. I realize that I over obsess on symptoms when I am way to early in the TWW, so be patient (hard, I KNOW), and time will tell. I do hear of cold sores being correlated with prego with some people, but not a sure thing, of course. It is so hard not to want to read into every symptom, right? Ugh! Hopefully this thread can help you and all the others feel supported through this two week torture!

Boobs (cute name)- sorry AF got ya, maybe next month will about 'our' month. I'll drink to that in the meantime... :)


----------



## madeline36

Kesh89 said:


> Bfn here today! Af is due tomorrow, wahhh :(

Kesh- it is not over until the witch arrives......maybe you will be our BFP on this thread! Fingers crossed...


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello ladies! Well I'm still on vacation so not on here often. Just spent the last 10 minutes catching up on all of you. We certainly haven't had much luck getting any BFPs. I hope we have more luck next month. AF hasn't come yet but it's due tomorrow or the next day (34 day cycle). I'm having some light cramping so I know she's on her witchy way. O day will be either July 10 or 11 for me next month. I look forward to our TWW together next month.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies-- 

Sorry to hear AF arrived, boobs, (haha feel funny calling you that) I was really hoping for a pile of BFPs for everyone!

Tynmeg and Kesh--it's not over AF arrives...but if it does, I'm sorry :(

Natto-- Any word yet?

Madeline--good choice, I love moscato. I think if AF arrives this week, that sounds like a perfect plan!

tryinginohio--the tww and symptom spotting can drive you crazy! I try not to analyze anything before 6 or 7 dpo...so then I only have just over one week to drive myself crazy! :D

10dpo today. I was feeling pretty hopeful because I was very tired and felt pretty poopy mostly during mid day...tried working in the garden but had to lay down instead. But today, I've been completely normal. Ugh. AF isn't due til Thursday...why does the tww seem to last forever? BUT I've resisted testing so far :happydance:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hi ladies! I almost logged on yesterday to just say AF was on her way, as I was having pretty bad cramps. I'm glad I didn't! I'm still in it to win it. Keeping my fingers crossed, as AF was due either yesterday or today. My bbs are KILLING me and I'm exhausted (both common PMS symptoms for me, so not reading too much into it). What's weird is that I'm also nauseous, but I'm not bloated the way I usually am when I get AF. So fx!!!

Madeline and Steph - thank you so much for the kind words about my interview. It really did help me put things into perspective - I know that sometimes something happens on the other end and it just gets sidelined. I think knowing I had to wait until the weekend was over to find out about it, plus being on the tail end of the TWW just really put me in a sour mood. 

Madeline - Isn't it frustrating when we start comparing ourselves to others? I have a half sister who got pregnant at 15 and 17, obviously wasn't trying, and had two healthy girls. I was thinking to myself how she never went through the agony of wanting to know for two weeks whether things worked out. Hopefully your feeling alone has subsided somewhat - I hope having BnB helps somewhat as well. 

Tynmeg - has AF arrived? I'm hoping your cramps were a false call!!

Kesh - any good news?

Trying - I'm hoping for a quick TWW for you with a BFP in the end! I get cold sores, and I will say that mine are almost always triggered by hormonal changes. I've never been pregnant, but I can always track mine back to some sort of shift in hormones. Maybe that's a good sign? :hugs:

I feel you ladies with wanting to enjoy a nice glass of wine! Boobs, I second your recommendation - Apothic Red is a great blend. I also love Menage a Trois. I really enjoy blends. Madeline, have you ever tried I Love Pinot Noir? I know the name is a little silly, but my bf and I had a bottle of it not too long ago and thought it was really good, especially for the price. He loves Pinot Noir as well. 

As for BD - this is so terrible, my libido has disappeared! The bf and I usually BD almost every day regardless of baby plans. So my goal if AF arrives is just to get my libido back, jeez! I have no idea if that's a symptom or not, but if so, I'm NOT enjoying it!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just a quick reply but natto....why haven't you tested yet????


----------



## Tynmeg

Not yet ReadyForNatto but cramps are worse today so she's not far away. Lol


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Steph - Took one Sat, BFN. I guess I just want to give it a bit of time. My worst fear is getting a BFP and then having a chemical - I'd rather not know. I am planning on taking one tomorrow morning!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I feel ya. I've had two chemicals but I just gotta know day of missed period!! With my chemicals, i would have known even without the confirmation because my period ended up being very late...and I'm like clockwork! Can't wait for he results tomorrow morning for ya. I'll be testing too


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

...having a big ol' bottle of stout tonight! Cramps were so bad last night and this morning, I was in tears...and I am watching my friends' three girls today too...EEK! I knew my hormones were acting funny the last couple weeks.

Ready, I have to try the Menage a Trois...I have not had that one!

Hoping to see some BFP's from the ladies who are still pending in the TWW!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Well I broke down and tested - it was a BFN. Took it about 30 minutes ago, I'm hoping maybe it is just too early or too diluted, but I'm losing hope. 

I don't track, so I know I had ovulation cramps from June 10-13th. That puts me at 11-14dpo. That doesn't seem good to still be getting a BFN.....


----------



## ReadyForNatto

And I didn't get the job. What a Monday! :wacko: It's times like these when I would love to have a glass of wine! :cry:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Natto...I am so sorry to hear that!! Both about the job and the test... How very, very disappointing. Do you think next month you are going to try tracking cm or bbt?

I wanna go kick your Monday in the junk! :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sunday I felt so disappointingly normal that I started to five up hope. Last night I slept 8 1/2 hours...normal for me. Had to leave work halfway because I was going to drop! Went home and passed out for an hour and a half...where I had strange almost out of body experience like dreams. I felt completely drugged. Back at work now feeling better but I'm thinking I will def test tomorrow....two days early. Hopefully at 12dpo that won't be too early right?? :nope:


----------



## madeline36

Ready- oh, darnit! I am so sorry about both the job and the BFN. However, if AF hasn't come yet, there is still a possibility in that arena. Ugh, I can relate to the coinciding of bad news about life and BFN's. That stinks. Go do something nice for yourself :)

Steph- I would totally test if I were you, but I am a crazy tester! Lol!

Tynmeg- still have fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kesh89

Well af was due today and she's a no show. Tested with ic and negative.


----------



## Tynmeg

I'm officially out. AF is here, time to start getting ready for next time. 

Kesh & Steph - you may be our lucky ones. FX for yas.


----------



## madeline36

aww, I am sorry Tynmeg. I know that feeling -it's like 'okay, gotta move onto thinking about next month".

Go Kesh and Steph!! Hope you get your BFP.

I have been thinking about what I am going to do differently this coming month. Hopefully BD a bit more, and try to get more rest??! I was recreationaly doing triathlons until May of this year and somebody suggested that the intense exercise might have impacted my ability to conceive. That is hard for me (I'm not THAT intense about it, I didn't think....) because it mentally goes against all that I value around my physical activity, but I think I am willing to tone it down for a while to give TTC a chance in that arena.

Anybody else changing up their routine next month? I was also going to look into any supplements that might help. I take a prenatal, 500 mg of magnesium for my GI, and Vitamin D. Hmm..


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Steph - any news? You kicking my Monday in the junk made me laugh and definitely put me in a better mood! I know good things are coming...just ready for them to be here lol. I've never been a patient person. 

Tynmeg - so sorry to hear af is here, but onward to next month! :hugs:

Excited to hear how things go for Steph and Kesh! 

Madeline - I know how you feel about working out. I lift weights and run, spin, etc. I have always said that I wouldn't compromise that, but I have to say that this cycle I've decided to switch to the elliptical and much lighter weights. I guess my thought on it is that I'm not willing to become less healthy, but I want to figure out a routine that optimizes conception/carrying a baby to full term. But there is so much misleading information out there - I'm not willing to just sit back, put my feet up and listen to any doctor that says anything other than light stretching, etc., is a bad idea! I will go crazy! 

As for me.... still no AF, but this morning was another BFN. I have two lines of thinking on this: 1. AF is later than ever; or 2. Although I had ovulation pain from the 10th-13th, I ovulated later and am off on my dpo count. Yesterday I noticed a tiny (and I mean pin prick) sized bit of blood on my tp, but I have no idea if that could actually be from implantation. I'm not trying to get my hopes up, but I also just don't feel like AF is coming. I am exhausted, dizzy, cranky, and my bbs hurt more than I've ever experienced, but I'm not bloated (which is ALWAYS there before AF arrives.) Also, sex is really uncomfortable (very weird for me.) What do you ladies think? I feel like I'm going crazy! 

I will say one thing: I'm rooting for all of us, but for everyone who has already gotten AF and who doesn't get their BFP, I'd love to keep this group going!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey all...I tested this morning and sure enough, BFN :cry: I'm going to admit now that I cracked yesterday and got an equate + - test and I swear it was a faint bfp but I didn't want to get my hopes up because those things are harder to read...i was afraid it was an indent. Guess it was. Today is 12dpo and although it's still POSSIBLE to get a BFP at this point, it's unlikely. I used Answer that is 93% accurate from 2 days out. Not sure why I'm so tired then. :coffee:

Dang it, I was hoping we'd all get our bfps this month but I guess it'll have to wait til next month. Yup, Natto, we definitely are going to keep this going. The plot is only thickening! :thumbup: And you're still in the game since you weren't sure when you even Oed!! 

Madeline--I know what you mean about the exercise...I am a runner. However, i just don't know if running is bad for you while you're TRYING to conceive. The studies I've read show that running decreases your chance of miscarriage. That said, maybe there's a certain heart rate one should stay under? I think I need to look more into this. I agree with Natto, things like eliptical and low impact aerobic exercise seem like the way to go...and biking/swimming are great for that! Just don't try to win the olympics :haha:

Kesh--any news or tests today?

Tynmeg...sorry AF gotcha. Hopefully you're enjoying a delicious glass of wine.


----------



## Kesh89

Nope nothing to report today! Af still hasn't shown and I'm now 2 days late. Haven't tested this am but tested yesterday and Bfn so the chances of a BFp today are slim.


----------



## tryinginohio

Stay positive. Hoping you get a BFP soon!! 

Sorry for those of you ladies that got AF. Will be rooting for you next month.

I am going symptom watching crazy lol. After my cold sore appeared on Sunday, then I got a canker sore on Monday. Hoping it's due to my hormones going wild lol. I am now 5 dpo. I was overly exhausted over the weekend but have a lot of energy today so I'm not sure what to think about that. If it doesn't work out for me this month I think I'm gonna give the Soy Isoflavones a try. But I'm hoping I will get my BFP this month and not have to.


----------



## madeline36

Steph- don't count yourself out just yet. I see so many women who don't get BFP until they are may days, or even a couple of weeks late for AF. Keeping my finger's crossed. 

Natto-same for you. SOunds like some of your symptoms are promising. I don't know about BD and discomfort as being a sign, but maybe? Hoping so for you!!! 

thanks for the feedback about exercise ladies. I love the perspective about as long as I'm not trying ftor the olympics I should be alright. I kind of agree, but when I hear people suggest I tone it down more, I begin to question. I am NOT anywhere near elite, and I think I have ample body fat. Nobody has mistaken me for an undernourished person before! Ha! I think just light stretching as the only regime is nuts- that is way to little movement to be healthy in general. PLus I have a sedentary job, so I'd literally never move my body if I didn't exercise and go for walks, etc.

It may be the stress of my overall life that is getting in the way (if anything is getting in the way? Only been 3 months of active trying). This has been the most stressful 6 months of my life, aside from TTC. Hoping that this week we hear some positive news on my hubby's job status AND a potential new place to live- both of which will put me at a certain sense of ease.

I definitely want to keep going with all of you ladies on these threads. I'm now super invested in your TTC journeys! I want BFPs for all of us!!!

Kesh-any news?


----------



## Kesh89

Well tomorrow if af doesn't show my lp will be 18 days. Argh, I want to know what's going on! I've read an 18 day lp is impossible...unless you don't track o by temping and you ovulate later than you think, but mine is confirmed so I don't know what the heck!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey ladies! Well, still no AF for me! I haven't tested again because I want to give it a little time. I will say, the bbs are still unbelievably sore, I'm exhausted, libido has disappeared, hints of nausea and I'm burning up all the time! All of these things could be PMS, so I'm trying to not put too much pressure on it. I will say, I really don't feel AF coming.... so we shall see! 

Steph and Kesh - I found a chart that I attached on hcg levels in the first weeks of pregnancy. I had to look into it because I feel like I'm going crazy a bit. It seems like based on it (and anecdotal evidence from a lot of other women on BandB who say it took way longer than being 4 days late to get a BFP) that we aren't completely out of the running. I'm not getting my hopes up per se, but I'm also not assuming any of us are out just yet!!

Trying - how are you feeling? Are you hanging in there in your TWW? We are on a bit of a different schedule, I am getting excited to see how things progress for you in the next few days! 

Madeline - Keeping serious fx for your hubby's job prospect and finding a new place to live. Both of those things singlehandedly are unbelievably stressful. Combine them and add TTC to the mix and that's a recipe for serious stress! Hope you two are finding some peace and deep breaths in the mix. Keep us posted!

Tyandmeg - how are you doing? What are your plans for this cycle? I know you have a long drive to and fro! FX this is your month!

In terms of the working out, I will say what I learned about a year ago. I thought I might be pregnant (unplanned), and confided in two people. Their responses and subsequent hawking of whatever I did (my mom, "don't eat this or that" and a friend "don't do this or that") when I didn't even KNOW if I was pregnant taught me one thing: when I am pregnant, I will be listening to three people - myself, my partner and my doctor! Don't get me wrong, when talking to other expecting women, etc., there is a wealth of knowledge - but the unsolicited advice that I'm sure we will all be subjected to when we are expecting will be intense, particularly when it comes to exercise. I guess what it comes down to is we all know our bodies pretty well and are invested in a healthy pregnancy, so we will be able to figure out something that works for mama and baby. I've heard a good rule of thumb is that as long as your body fat is healthy, you aren't doing high impact things (kickboxing, etc.), you keep your body temperature comfortable and you don't start anything that is more intense than what you are used to, you are going to generally be okay. Like I said, I'm tweaking for my own comfort, both mental and physical. :) 

P.S. - last night a bat got into our house. Is that a symptom? :wacko: Our cats are terrible hunters - seriously, the bat could have wandered around the house, made himself a snack and robbed the joint before they caught him. They were so freaked out!

P.P.S. - (Political statement ahead) - is it too much to tell my future little one that I got my BFP on the same day the Supreme Court issued one of the most righteous and eloquent opinions of our time?! :)
 



Attached Files:







hcg levesl.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## madeline36

Ready, Kesh, and Steph- looks like you all 3 are still in the running! Yay! Ready, your symptoms to seem synonymous with what others report with BFPs, so let's see! I know for me, when my AF came, I felt silly in thinking that my previous symptoms were due to pregnancy, and it gets confusing when my body tells me things that I swear are leading down the path to BFP, but then don't. However, I am so hyper aware of my body now that we are TTC, I probably had many of these symptoms all along.

Thanks also for the HCG chart, that is helpful.

trying- hang in there, every day that passes in the TWW is one day close to knowing! Time goes different for me in my follicular phase. I am now in CD6 (right? I could from day 1 of my LMP?), and it is flying by so much faster than that dang Luteal Phase/TWW!!!

THanks for the persectives on jobs, stress, moving, and exercise. When I sit back and reflect on it, I think there is just so much bouncing around in my brain and it is hard to know what, if anything, will impact the TTC. No news on jobs or house, hopefully this week!

After further reflection, I do think my exercise is appropriate for me. I have not started anything new, nor added intensity to what I do. I do boot camp 3x/week, swim 1x/week, run 2x/week, sometimes cycle, and walk daily. THis is all less than I did when training for triathlons by about 30%, and none of it is so hard I am incapacitated by it aterward or the next day. Without it, I am a basket case, in fact. Exercise is my daily medicine, as I am prone to anxiety and over-thinking (just ready all my posts in the TWW and you'll see).

Ready- I am laughing at your bat story. What kind of cats do you have? I had a Mainecoon once (loved her!), and she could not be bothered to chase anything, even if it was lying half dead in front of her. They are a lazy breed.
Also, I concur with your opinion about the supreme court decision. If you get the BFP today, this day will be marked as a uniquely special day for you most definitely :)


----------



## Kesh89

Ok, so weirded out right now! Af is here, but she isn't. I haven't even TMI filled a tampon in the last 12 hours. WHAT IS GOING ON?!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Kesh89 said:


> Ok, so weirded out right now! Af is here, but she isn't. I haven't even TMI filled a tampon in the last 12 hours. WHAT IS GOING ON?!

Are you usually heavy on your first day? It seems late for an implantation bleed, and heavier than one as well.


----------



## StephtheHiker

So much to reply to on this thread and I'm too much of a luddite to do it in a reasonable time using this newfangled smart phone technology. I keep on trying to hit it with my caveman club and that doesn't seem to be working:haha:

Thanks for the encouragement guys but I really do feel out. It's not just me being a pessimist...I did have some pretty strong symptoms for a few days but starting Sunday, they all pretty much disappeared. So the bfn wasn't much of a surprise. Gonna enjoy a whiskey coke at our pub trivia tomorrow after af shows.

Natto that's not fair waiting because I want to know!! That would be great to get a bfp on a momentous day like today!! However...I am disappointed by yesterday's voting ruling. But you can bet people here in Seattle are super happy about today :happydance::happydance:

Serious lols about your cats, Madeline and natto. Maine coones are such cool cats...when I was a kid I loooved cats but noe I'm allergic. Instead we have a lab/rott mix...that is also a terrible hunter. Can't see or smell worth anything!! A rabbit will run in front of her but she's a little dumb and won't notice lol. She's.not blind or deaf so I don't know what her problem is haha

Madeline...seriously about stress. Not knowing where you'll be living or working puts so much strain on your body. Thankfully its only been 4 months of ttc so I wouldn't worry so much. My grandma who is now 95 didn't even get married til she was 36. Had two daughters...one at 38 and the other at 40!! In the 50s even! Independence runs in the family 

So true natto about just listening to those 3. Everyone is so full of opinions of things they know nothing about. Ugh.

Kesh well..
That is weird! Is the blood red?

How is everyone feeling today? Phew that's enough of a texted novel for now! :hugs:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Steph, I can't believe you are typing on a smart phone! I can barely bring myself to text people back, I find those tiny keyboards so frustrating. (I know I sound like I'm 87.) I will be the first to say no one knows your body better than you do! Sorry you are out this month. Keeping fx for next month. In the meantime enjoy your whiskey coke and trivia! 

Well I took a test on my lunch break. It was a BFN. :nope: I guess if I am preggo it doesn't want to show itself on such a big day! (Steph, I agree. Yesterday was heartbreaking. One of the biggest setbacks I hope I ever see.) But Cincinnati is celebrating today's rulings as well! The midwest is coming along. :happydance:

Madeline - sounds like you've got your routine down. I hear you on working out to keep your sanity. I am a different person without exercise! And there is nothing in your routine that I've ever heard of being adverse to conceiving/pregnancy, unless you were to start it during pregnancy!

Kesh - any updates? Was it AF? 

The cats. Oh, the cats. They are my bf's pride and joys. I am generally allergic, but I adapt to them being in my environment very well. They are two short hairs, cute as can be and hysterically bad at anything catlike. They might randomly paw at a bat, bug, etc., but they have absolutely no killer instinct. They used to have a sister and a bat would not have stood a chance around her. I've never seen a Maine coone! Steph, that's so funny about your dog - our family dog, Wilbur, is completely blind, but he can smell/sense EVERYTHING and will lose his mind when a dog is a block away. It is so weird how some animals just can't be bothered! I can't believe a lab/rott mix has no hunting instincts! Is he or she smart? Wilbur is creepy smart.


----------



## Kesh89

Well I'm not sure if its af, my first and last days of my 4 day period are usually light, but heavier than what I'm experiencing. I've changed my tampon twice and barely anything. It's not really red either like normal. Kinda pinky red lol if that makes sense. I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant but I don't understand what's going on.


----------



## madeline36

Kesh,
could just be a random light period? I had a 1.5 day period (3.5 days late!) last month that left me boggled. I still don't know what it was. Just mother nature, I guess? For me, I've only been off the pill for 7 months since being on it for 15 years. I'm still observing my natural cycle and how it fluctuates. 

Well, on the other hand, some women do bleed when they are first prego, so maybe test if you still have a hunch?

Darn AF! IF she is going to show up, at least she could behave predictably!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I agree...it's probably just a light period. I guess if you're gonna get af, that's the way to go though.

Mine starts tomorrow but I wish it would go ahead and start already so it can be officially over with. Was feeling ok with it not working out this month, I really was...but then dh got a response back from the only hopeful job prospect he's had in these 3 or 4 months of applying only to say that he didn't even make the first round. This was for a library job in a small town in VT that didn't pay well. There were over 80 librarians applying! UGH. I can't even imagine how difficult to get popular job would be. (Although small town vt would be incredible!) Madeline and natto...pretty sure you know exactly how we feel here!!

One of my best friends put an offer on a house today and another one texted me out of the blue to update me on her pregnancy...another just announced a few minutes ago that she got her dream job. DEFINITELY happy for them...but feeling like I've been standing still for 2 years now.:cry::cry:

Ah yes, PMS, my old friend...we meet again. /vent (so apologize for this :haha:) I shall end this not with whining but with things I'm grateful for:

A wonderful husband, health, an affordable room to rent in a house, COMFY BED, a job I don't hate all the time, chocolate, wine, my dog...! MUCH BETTER.


----------



## madeline36

Kesh and Natto- any further updates? Kesh, did AF come on full force, or still this piddly stuff? Are you still inclined to test?

Steph- wow, when I read your post I felt like I had found a kindred spirit! DH has been looking for a job now for 11 months, some good ones, some really crappy ones, and still nothing. I am so sorry that this is what you are experiencing. I wish I had some insightful advice. You are not alone. We are hoping to hear today about a job that DH is WAY over qualified for, and doesn't even use his PhD skills, but it would be be a job. I understand how it can be deflating to get that kind of news, especially when it is coupled with no success in TTC.

I have also had so many friends randomly tell me about all of their successes lately. Like you say Steph, you are happy for them, but I too can't help but feel like "when is this every going to get better for me???". I literally haven't had any good news about my own life in about 9 months. Ugh.

Anyway, I am seriously considering optioning out of TTC in July. For starters, I have absolutely no libido right now, which is rare for me. And then if DH does not get a job I feel so much pressure on me financially I can't wrap my brain around having to be head of household AND take care of a baby. I know they don't come right away, but it just feels uncertain. 

has anybody on this thread ever opted out of a cycle of TTC? Were you glad you did, or did it frustrate you to wait and prolong the process??

Fear not, whether we try or not, I'll stay with you guys!

Oh, and I like the gratitude concept. I am grateful for this forum, my best friend who I couldn't get through anything with, and that today I do have a roof over my head...at least for another 17 days, lol!!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hi everyone! Well, more of the same on this end.... no AF, don't feel her coming on, and a BFN last night! At this point I am going to wait until the weekend to test I think. My libido has started to return, but my bbs are still killing me. Add heartburn and some nausea to the mix and I've been having some interesting days! I'm trying to stay positive, but I really want to know one way or another. I've read a lot of threads on different sites about women who didn't get BFPs until at least 5 weeks, so I'm just trying to stay in the moment and trust that whatever is going to happen is already happening. :flower:

Steph - did AF show up today? 

I totally understand how you guys feel, but in a bit of a different way, I guess. My bf and I are both attorneys - he came out with a big firm job, which he was basically guaranteed our first year. I feel like I have been struggling for four years to find things and I've been successful, but now I just can't find anything in my field. It is so disheartening to go home and listen to him talk about his cases, etc., when I feel like I HATE what I'm doing and am struggling just to stay positive in a position that doesn't even require a law degree. I do pro bono work on the side just to keep current in my field. I love him and I'm so proud of him, so I never tell him it is hard. I'm glad I could say it here. The only thing that helps me is to try and keep things in perspective - these are SUCH difficult economic times. However, it is so demoralizing to feel like it is a struggle to fight for something that you are overqualified for! I really, really hope that your DHs find jobs that suit them, your (growing) families, and that really treasure the skills that they bring to the job!

I know how you guys feel about the whole friends situation. I honestly had to take a step back from so many people from law school because it is such a bragfest. More in line with you guys, when I have friends who are just sharing good news, it can be difficult to be happy for them! I just keep telling myself, today is their day to be happy about something new. My day is coming, I just have to experience this day and maybe tomorrow will be it! 

Madeline - how does your DH feel about a break (if you don't mind me asking?) I totally hear you, that is a lot of pressure! Obviously only you know what is best, and I can't tell you my experience as this is our first cycle trying. My only question is do you think that next cycle, when it would be your TWW, you will be wishing you had tried? I'm sure you've thought that over, I'm just trying to look at it from all perspectives. Just please stay in our thread - I would hate to lose you! I feel like we have found an awesome little group and I can't wait to hear all of the great news that is coming all of our ways!

Things that I am grateful for (I can't be left out! :blush:): My family, especially my mom, who is so excited to be a grandmother and who supports me every day, having a job, even if it isn't my favorite, having a bf who cherishes me as much as I cherish him, a fridge full of food, a reliable car, the warm weather, and the will to never, never, never give up!! And DEFINITELY this group!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kesh89

Yep I got af in full force later yesterday. I'm ok with it though, got a new family doctor now since I moved provinces. This new doctor is incredible, she's really taking charge of my fertility issues. She's sending me a referral to a specialist and in the mean time she has a few plans were going to try. She's sending me for bloodwork tomorrow (cd3) to check my fsh levels, progesterone etc, and then on anyway between cd 21-25 she'll check my blood work again for progesterone. Then she wants to do an ultrasound to check my follicles. She said she wants to see if I'm actually ovulating or if my eggs just suck, and then she will get me on something to help me have a baby! It seems like a long process but I'm thrilled because my old family doctor didn't do shit all for me, so this is definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## madeline36

Ready-well, your symptoms and your late period are certainly positive signs. Are you often late or have a variable cycle? It does seem that waiting a few more days to test makes sense. Getting BFN's daily without any explanation would very irritating and you'd be no closer to knowing what is going on!

Thank you for your perspective too about the job stuff and life perspectives. I can totally see how it would be hard to live with somebody who is thriving and liking what they do when you are not feeling the same about what you do. I bet you worked really hard to get the education and experiences you bring to the table, so not being able to realize your full potential would be frustrating! You have helped me see how my DH might feel about me and my job. I enjoy my job and I found it right when I was graduating from grad school-no employment gap! He has been looking so hard and we literally have been willing to move anywhere in the world for his job if need be. Even with that, nothing. Lots of interviews, no offers. The job he is waiting on is nothing near a dream job, but it is career momentum. It is easier to find a job when you have one, right?? (or maybe not??!!!)

Keep up the positive intentions and the commitment to never giving up, one day it will shift. It really is a crummy job market out there and that is nothing to take personally at all.

As for skipping a month of TTC, DH wouldn't be thrilled. We had the conversation this past weekend (when I was having a meltdown about our life, mind you) and he really stood up for wanting us to keep trying. He proclaimed out loud how much he wants a kid and reminded me of how much I want it. This was really profound because 1 year ago I was literally having to beg him to even think about us having a baby one day. He was against it all through grad school and thought we'd be better off without a kid. t was all fear around his capacity to parent and provide, and we've done a lot of personal work (read: therapy and lots of tearful conversations!!) to get to the place of us both wanting it.

You know what it really is for me, it's that I'm so tired of "waiting". The TWW is just another waiting period I have to deal with. We have been waiting for so much in the past 7 months. First it was waiting to TTC until DH had a job. Then it was waiting for his job prospects and imagining what it might be like to live in all these different places he interviewed. Then it was waiting for the news about the job and us waiting to decided to move. Now it's waiting to hear about a rental we want, and another job wait. Oh, and my job is now insecure come Oct, but last week I heard that it 'might' be funded again, but I have to "wait" until mid summer to know.

Bah!! No more waiting, please! I feel like I'm at an airport waiting for a plane that never comes, lol!!!

But, in the spirit of staying committed to having faith and moving forward, I will close this rant with some more gratitude:
I am grateful my DH wants a kid, finally. I am grateful that I have loving parents that are healthy and well, and that my own health is good. I'm grateful that I have an able body that I enjoy and that I am healthy to have a baby. At this moment, I am also grateful for the Coke Zero I put in the fridge at work and forgot about until now- refreshing break!


----------



## madeline36

Kesh89 said:


> Yep I got af in full force later yesterday. I'm ok with it though, got a new family doctor now since I moved provinces. This new doctor is incredible, she's really taking charge of my fertility issues. She's sending me a referral to a specialist and in the mean time she has a few plans were going to try. She's sending me for bloodwork tomorrow (cd3) to check my fsh levels, progesterone etc, and then on anyway between cd 21-25 she'll check my blood work again for progesterone. Then she wants to do an ultrasound to check my follicles. She said she wants to see if I'm actually ovulating or if my eggs just suck, and then she will get me on something to help me have a baby! It seems like a long process but I'm thrilled because my old family doctor didn't do shit all for me, so this is definitely a step in the right direction.

Hi Kesh,
bummer about AF, but yay to the fact that you have what sounds like an amazing doctor. What is it that originally inspired you to get your fertility checked more closely? I haven't done that yet, it's only been 4 months of trying, but I know that I was advised to go in if no baby at month 6 of trying. Did something specific happen that makes you wonder if you ovulate? Have you been TTC a while? Just curious to see if maybe I'm missing something in my own fertility!!! Thx!

Does low progesterone have any symptoms associated? Maybe I will google...


----------



## StephtheHiker

My phone can't handle all this novel writing haha! I use my phone because my computer broke a few weeks ago. I had to upgrade my phone plan to handle the.onslaught of calls I get for my job so that's when I bit my tongue and got a smart phone. 

Madeline back away from the Google!! You'll only find out you have every disease and ailment known to man!:haha: 4 months isn't too bad.

Funny you should mention taking a break frim ttc. Granted this was only our second cycle ttc but I was also thinking about it. It is a stress worrying. Actually I was thinking more about taking a break but now I'm not so sure. I guess we can decide in a couple weeks. Madeline you may have no problems at all! If you are concerned, you can see a doctor early maybe? It might help put you at ease.

Natto...that is frustrating! Everyone says.it's a hard job market and to.not take it personally but how can you not?? I looked for work for almost 4 months without even a bite. My old job offered me a job when they got more money, it's a nonprofit. If it hadn't been for that, I'd still be looking!! My job is also contract...it's a constant roller coaster: you have work!No you don't. Yes you do! Haha! 

Sounds like we're all under a lot of stress. Why are we ttc??? We must be mad!!
Anyway that's awesome that you can be good to him and not resent him for his success. Aldo cool you do probono work. How do you like it? 
Kesh... so glad you have a new Dr who cares. That makes all the difference!! What province are you anyway? Glad af finally decided to act normal so you can start over with this Dr. Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## knitter

hey I have felt just like you, though my hubby and I both have a job, he gets very little hours so I bring in the main income. For years I worried about how I would cope but I realised that you can't let something like work and money stop you from having a family cause everything always works out in the end. And I have found that people who talk about how good there life is usually do so cause they are unhappy about something and feel the need to validate it through others, the grass isn't greener on the other side, its just a different shade x


----------



## madeline36

knitter- so true, grass is not greener!!!
You guys have given me a lot to think about with the plan for TTC next month. I'll have to talk to DH and see what we will do. I do think I might regret waiting a month if I don't try, but we will see.

Well, I have a bit of good news; we got word that we did get the house that we want to rent! We'll move July 8th, which gives us a week to get out of our current place. One less wait to endure! I'm excited. It is a home (whereas now we are in an apt) and it feels like a place we'd want to have a baby in :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

That's great news, Madeline!! I love that extra time too to move:)a house is soo much better than an apartment!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Well ladies, AF showed up today! Actually I woke up in the middle of the night to some pretty bad cramps. So I am out for this month! I think it was actually much harder on df than me. He was really getting excited, I was trying to stay zen about it lol. I'm feeling very positive - gives me an extra month to find the job I'm searching for and for us to get more settled in df's house. I am moving in with him and renting my condo - one more month of being able to lift boxes, etc., isn't a bad thing! Plus now I can try for a little Aries! :haha: I've also made the decision to be really conscious in not cursing "the witch," as without a regular cycle I couldn't conceive. So I'm thinking my body for doing what it should do when I'm not pregnant and moving on to next cycle. 

Knitter - welcome! Yes, the grass always looks greener, doesn't it? Hard to keep perspective on the fact that we all have our struggles and victories. :flower: How are you doing in your TTC journey? 

Kesh - Yey for finding your new doctor! That's wonderful. How great to feel like you've found someone who is supporting and empowering you in TTC.

Madeline - CONGRATS!!!! A new house, how exciting! I'm sure it is a huge relief. I completely understand how you feel about waiting. I feel like I have these existential moments (esp in school) where I felt like I am waiting for my "real life" to begin. Like I'm in some sort of holding pattern. I don't want to wake up when I'm 50 and realize my life has just been a series of "just make it until ______" thoughts, whether that's the end of finals, a new job, I get married, pregnant, etc.... I guess the goal is to allow yourself to accept that this is real life, in all of its chaos and uncertainty! Ack!! I'm sure seeing you with no employment gap (holy smokes, congrats on that btw!) was hard for him. But when you talk about you two, whether it's about employment, TTC, etc., it sounds like underneath it all you guys really communicate about what is going on, how you feel about things, etc. I'm sure you two will be able to process what you choose to do this month and be on the same page. :hugs:

Steph - LOVE my pro bono work. All I did through law school was wrongful conviction and death penalty appellate work. I do pro bono work for the county and state public defender's offices to stay current and feed my passion. I'm biding my time lol! Any news on your TTC decisions? I'm hoping Kesh and I aren't the only ones who are trying this month haha! So true - we all sound like we are in places of uncertainty. What a time to TTC, also such work of the fates to bring us all to the same BandB thread lol!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Natto--sorry AF arrived but I'm glad the pesky wait is over. Now you can start afresh! How long til you think you'll O?

And dang it, you are so right about just living in the moment and waiting for life to start. I have a bad habit of doing that. There's ALWAYS something I'm waiting for. It's good to remember that what I have right now is just fine and it's preparing me for whatever lies ahead. Right now, we all get the wonderful chance to take trips, go on a date without planning ahead, sleeping in and cuddling on a day off together...just continue to enjoy spending time together before kids interrupt that. Kids are going to be great but they will change our lives in ways we can't even imagine now. 

I will probably lose all my friends I have now. Are any of you thinking that will happen to you? All the friends I regularly hang out with are vehemently anti-kids...almost to the point where it's ridiculous. Even though I do have some friends who are not has hateful toward children, they aren't at all in a place where they are going to start families or what to be around a mom with hair everywhere and vomit on her shirt.

Anyway...no AF yet for me but I know I am not pregnant. I took a test yesterday at 14 dpo and it was stark white bfn. I guess for some reason my lp is longer this cycle. Anyone else have that?

I think we will go ahead and try next month. What do we have to lose? How about you, Madeline, have you decided yet? So crazy, you're right, that we all ended up in the same thread.

Thanks for keeping me sane!! :hugs:


----------



## madeline36

Hi Ready,
sorry for AF, but I love your perspective. You are so right, without AF, there is no capacity to conceive. I guess it's just our desire to NOT see her as an indication of conception that makes her the witch (in my mind). I might consider your attitude about AF though! I also like your perspective on timing. Yes, moving is hectic, so maybe it's a blessing that you have the energy to do the heavy lifting before your little bean settles in and takes priority in the energy dept. Good luck with the move, hope it's a smooth one!

It's awesome that you do pro bono work and you love it. That can sometimes offset a frustrating 'day job' experience, so glad you have it. I do some work on the side too, teaching yoga and healthy cooking classes. It definitely fills my cup when the 9-5 (mostly desk job) gets a little dull....

Well, I think I'm throwing my hat in the ring to TTC next month. My spirits are a bit lifted with the house thing, and hearing the perspectives of you wise women on this forum has helped me see that above all, I really want a family. So, gotta do what it takes!
I haven't wanted to BD in a couple of weeks (poor DH!), but maybe the good news will perk me up!! It's not like me to not want to BD, but I really do think it's just circumstances.

Oh my, we have have an Aries baby, I'll have an Aries DH and and Aries kid- yowza!! 

Anybody using OPKs? I use the cheapies and not sure they work, but I'll give one more shot. I also check cervical mucus and position. I don't do BBT, but might go that route if no BFP in a couple of months.

When does everyone ovulate next month (presumably?) My big O day is July 5th.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Yes, ready to start fresh! I actually got preseed and OPKs for this cycle (I ran out today - I always feel like I have to be doing something lol.) I think the preseed is a good idea. I'm on an anti-depressant and I swear it messes with my cm. I never have the EWCM that other women talk about. I am going to use the OPKs this month, more because I'm curious about my own body. We do frequent enough BD'ing, but I am so curious as to how my O cramps line up with my actual O. I get about 3 days of O cramping so it's hard to know when the eggie is actually released! I also decided I'm going to take this cycle off from drinking all together, just for my own health. 

Steph - I worry about that all of the time. I have friends who are openly hostile to children and also a lot of friends who are just not in the same place. DF and I are 33 and 31, most of our law school friends are mid-to late 20s, and they are still into partying hard, etc. I know we will be alienated from a lot of our friends. The only kid-friendly friends I have are my two best friends - on in Maine, on in Seattle. Maine couple has a 12-year-old and Seattle bestie's wife is pregnant with their first. Luckily DF has friends with kids, but I foresee a lot of time with them, my family, and not many of my current friends. I'm so sorry your friends are somewhere between ambivalent and hostile toward children! That has to be hard and isolating. That's a big part of why I reached out on B&B, I felt like I needed a community going through the same things. But like you said, kids change EVERYTHING. Your routine will change and naturally bring people into your life with children and you will find new friendships. 

Madeline - hormones plus stress, it can kill the BD'ing urge! Mine is so predictable, in fact it was a big reason that at first DF didn't think I was preggo. I want to BD from CD1 to like 20, then nothing - so obviously attached to my hormones lol. I'm sure it's circumstantial for you - you guys have been dealing with a lot of stress! That's awesome that you teach yoga and healthy cooking classes. I was raised in a macrobiotic home and my dad did macrobiotic counseling all my life. Helps a lot to work something you are passionate about into the workdays when they are less than stellar lol. 

So Madeline's O day is July 5th, mine is going to be between July 14-19th (predicting based on last month). Steph, what about you do you think? I guess it is hard to know when you haven't started AF yet? I'm so happy you are both going to try this cycle! :happydance:I hope we all get our BFPs! This will be my first month using OPKs, I don't know how to check CP and don't know if I will start yet. Madeline - an Aries husband and kid, that would be a lot of fire lol! I was secretly really hoping for a little pisces baby (I may be biased, as I'm a pisces!) :haha:

Weekend starts soon! Anyone have big plans? I'm going to be by the pool as much as possible! DF is in a songwriter group that we are hosting on Sat as well. :flower:


----------



## madeline36

Steph- oh, my heart sank for you a bit in reading your post about your friends. Is it an age thing that makes them so anti-kid, or truly their long-term stance? Do they know you are TTC? What is their response? Sometimes those who are anti-kid really do end up making the best 'auntie' and 'uncle', they just don't want their own!! We sort of have the opposite situation. Pretty much everybody we know, with a few exceptions, has kids and we are the last to do so - and the oldest (with one exception!). My soon-to-be sis in law and I are the only who don't already have a family or are done having all their kids. It's hard. I get jealous all the time and feel totally left out when I meet up with my friends with kiddos. They can talk about things I don't relate to in many ways, yet I desperately want to be like them and have what they have.

Thank goodness for BandB forums. I don't know where all of you live, but I'm so grateful I decided to respond to Tynmeg's post about 3Dpo...fate to bring us together across the miles!
I hear that when you have kids, building community with other kid-friendly adults is easier because you are in that environment.

Well, I'm hoping the BD urge comes back. DH hasn't had it either-attributed to the stress and also the fact that it's insanely hot where we are (100 degrees today!). Heat kills our libidos, especially when we can't cool down the apartment at night. We got the A/C cranking right now, so maybe it's a BD kind of night, lol!

Ready- I haven't tried preseed- must look into that. Do you buy online? Any place you like best?

This weekend I am going to a baseball game tomorrow in the Bay Area of CA (I live in Northern California) (Go A's) and then I'm packing, packing, packing to move! Natto-your songwriter group sounds pretty cool! DF has many talents- lawyer by day, songwriter by night? Do you write too??


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline--I think its a bit of both that makes them anti-kid. My friends that are in their low thirties are the ones that are most aggressively anti kid. They see a young child and look disgusted even if it's sitting quietly so I definitely hope they don't have kids! I can't imagine having so little empathy. I understand not liking undisciplined and bratty kids, or a 2 year old going through a natural annoying stage of brattiness, but how can you forget so easily that you were a kid once too? And actually, they aren't all that bad! Although 2 year olds... *shudder* 

But having friends who all have kids and you don't sounds just as painful, maybe even more so. It seems all or nothing, I guess. Natto you're right...we'll meet new people once we do stat a family and it will all work out :D

100 degrees!! Gross!! It's hitting 90 here in Seattle and everyone's panicking haha. Northern California is really pretty though :D A baseball game is a perfect way to celebrate summer. And that IS very cool you teach yoga, madeline...I really need to get into that. what kind do you teach?

Natto, I remember Cincinnati being so hot from the three times Ive been there...it gets pretty humid so a pool weekend sounds like a good idea, too! What kind of music does the man write? Sounds pretty cool. 

Tonight I'm hosting a bachelorette party for a friend and I don't want her to know we're ttc and I'd like to be free to drink. So this brings on a new question-- I still haven't started. I took a test yesterday and stark white BFN on a frer 6 days sooner (the super sensitive test) which has me wondering...wtf is going on. My lp is always 14 to 15 days. Up until 3 months ago, my cycles were always 29 or 30 days. This one is now 34 which is the longest one Ive ever had in my life. I wouldn't be concerned if I just ovulated super late, and although I did ovulate later than usual, it was still 16 days ago (I'm at 16 dpo) I haven't been on a form of birth control in 5 years so my body has long since regulated. (tracking cycles has been my bc)

So I was going to be at the same place as you, Natto, for a anywhere from July 14-18 o date. Except how can I start counting if I haven't gotten my period? Also the last 3 days I've had cm when i've wiped...just the low fertile chunky kind. Why is my lp so long arrgghhh!!!

I know there's more to address than just what I wrote but I wanted to get my question in before this evening.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I guess all I had to do was write that post....fifteen minutes later my period started :haha: that answers that!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## madeline36

Oh, rats! so sorry Steph. But, the good news is that you can be in it with us next month. I hope you have an easy AF this month.

So, I had an odd experience this morning. I check my cervical mucus pretty much daily as a way to help predict my ovulation. Today I am at CD10. I had copious EWCM this morning. What?? That shouldn't happen until about Wed or so, based on when I expect that I would ovlulate, which is Friday. 

I am no wondering if all this time I was missing my O day, because maybe my LP is longer than 14 days? I have OPKs, but they haven't been very helpful in the past, maybe because I was waiting too long to use them??

The good news is that we did BD last night, and I can foresee more BD in the near future if, in fact, I am ovulating earlier than expected.

I also bought some preseed- thanks Ready for the idea. I found it at target and only $20!! I have to say, it's the most I ever spent on lube, but if it helps in TTC, it is money well spent. It would be ironic if I didn't need it now b/c I really do get EWCM, just not when I expected that I would. In the past 2 months I never really felt that I experienced true EWCM, but maybe it's because I was not tracking closely when it really occurred. Hmm...


----------



## StephtheHiker

I never thought I'd say "congratulations!" on a person's ewcm but yeay!!:happydance: I usually get ewcm for about 4 days so you might not have ovulated quite yet...in the meantime... bd away! fx this is your cycle! I miscalculated my lp this month because although I was at 16dpo when my period started, it resets to a new month with the start of a new period...which would make the lp only 15 days. what cd did you think you ovulated last month? I can't remember...you said you've been ttc for four months...did you just get off the pill or did you wait a few months until things regulated before ttc

I was looking at my chart and my o day should be anywhere from july 14 to 18...just like natto lol. 

Now...:coffee:


----------



## madeline36

Steph, yeah, it's funny what you celebrate when you are TTC, eh? I never thought I'd care so much about my CM, let alone write about it, lol!

So, I got of of birth control pills at the end of Dec 2012. We started trying-ish in March, and then actively in April.

Here is something I was thinking about:
During birth control I always go my period about 7-9:30 am on Tues morning of AF week. The pattern continued after I got off birth control without a hitch. My cycles have been 28 days since getting off of birth control, just as they were on birth control....with ONE exception: 

In May I did a triathlon on May 4th, which was really intense, as was the entire weekend. That month I had a 31.5 day cycle :) Yes, the .5 day counts, as AF arrived about 2:30pm that day!!
So, My "Fertility Friend" AP tracked that I would now be ovulating on a Friday, instead of a tuesday or wed (again, assuming I O on CD14.

Today when I got my EWCM, and on my OPK there was a line beginning to darken. I might O more like Tuesday, which is what my previous pattern would be, whereas I was expecting it to be Friday.

However, I don't know if this makes sense scientifically. If I have one late cycle, does my whole cycle shift indefinitely from that point on, or does my body really want to O on Tuesday, lol!!! :)

any thoughts, ladies? Steph, is it just you and me now??


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey ladies! Madeline, you couldn't have thought you guys got rid of me that easily! :haha: Wow, what a weekend! I had to dog sit and we spent most of it (outside of songwriter night) moving my things into BF's house. It is a lot of work to combine two households into one! I feel like all day yesterday it was like, "do we need 5 wooden spoons? Do we need 3 vegetable peelers?" Good thing I am in major nesting mode lol. I'm a little sad to let go of my condo, but I'm trusting the process and focusing on the awesome future ahead. Steph, you remembered correctly - Ohio is hot and the humidity is almost unbearable in the summer. This weekend was unusually cold - too cold for the pool! (High 70s). How was the bachelorette party? Madeline, how was the game? Did the As win? I'm a Red Sox fan myself. (My mom's whole family is from the east coast, being a Red Sox fan wasn't an option growing up!) Madeline, I'm curious about what kind of yoga you teach as well? 

Yes, BF is pretty awesome - he plays guitar and sings. He writes all his own music and I've got to give it to him, he's good! :blush: One of my favorite things to do is go outside, sit on the deck and listen to him play while I enjoy a beer! I am not musically inclined in the slightest lol. Music is his passion for sure.

Madeline - sounds like things are looking promising! I am so new to this whole tracking O thing that it is hard for me to say anything about your situation, but it sounds like your body is sending you messages about your ovulation, so it's a good thing that you guys BD'd! It seems like your body probably wouldn't change your entire cycle based on one longer cycle, but that's just my thought on it. When you used the OPKs did you start on day 5? I'm starting mine tomorrow and hoping I can get some sense of what is going on with my body from them! I'm really excited about the preseed, I've read a lot of women say that after trying for a few months they got their BFP the first month they used it. I hate having to use something because of my meds :wacko:, but I'm super happy that there is a product that makes the chances of conception go up! It is definitely the most I've ever spent on lube as well lol, but well worth it! 

Cheers to hoping that Madeline comes in with the first BFP and Steph and I bring up the rear with two more! :hugs: And I have to say, talk about the fates being awesome and showing how kid-friendly people will come into your life, Steph - you already found two new friends who love and are so excited to have babies! I know it's not the same, but it is definitely a nice little example of how you will gravitate toward people who will see your little one(s) as joys, not annoyances. :hugs: Madeline, I can't wait until you get your BFP. I can imagine how hard it is to feel left out of an experience that everyone else in your life is having, and that you want so badly. Your day is coming! :happydance:


----------



## madeline36

Hi Ready, So glad you are still here! Ugh, I forgot that you moved this weekend- yes, that is mighty time and energy consuming. I have moved so many darn times in my adult life, and there is always that moment where I get a little scared or saddened at whatever I am leaving behind, even when I know the move is the absolute right thing. It's change, no matter if good change. Luckily you still keep your condo, right? We own a home in Oregon that we rent out, and I miss living in that house, but I know that it is still ours, should we ever want or need to live there again.

Nice that you found quite a talented fellow- creativity is always a plus in a partners. My DH builds road bikes on the side (including mine!) and I love watching him work- he's like a little artist!!

The A's game was fun, albeing HOT (90, which is hot for the Bay Area). A's got spanked by the Cardinals, but my FIL was there, who is a big Cardinal's fan so he was happy :) I mostly go for the social element and the overpriced beer, lol!!

So, we BD this AM again as I had more EWCM. Still nothing on the OPKs, but hopefully we will BD more this week!

My DH did NOT get the job we were awaiting news on. He is pretty angry right now, feeling so defeated and as if nobody wants any of his skills. It's hard to console him, as I have no tangible evidence to the contrary. However one of his former Grad School Research mentors contacted him and wants to pay him a little $$ to do their data analysis. That is good news, as he perked up a little when somebody said they want his skills. It's not going to be a major dent in our income, but it's momentum nonetheless...

Ok ladies, it's July 1- another month and therefore another opportunity for us to get our BFP.

Ready- I got some Pre Seed too, but I'm wondering if I should use it. Warning, TMI moment ahead: Sometimes when we BD my DH has difficulty 'finishing' b/c I am too moist, and today that was the case (thought we regrouped and did finish the act to fruition). Do you think using PreSeed would exacerbate the issue? I haven't opened mine yet to know what it feels like. Sorry for the TMI, I just don't want to accidentally tip the cards in the WRONG direction, hahaha!!

So, we BD again thsi


----------



## StephtheHiker

Woohoo for moving! Glad it was a little cooler of a weekend to move in...although you seriously made me lol when you said the 70s is too cold to go in the swimming pool. 70s is mid summer perfect weather here in Seattle, where people will willingly dive into glacier-fed mountain lakes to cool off!

Oh the bachelorette party...we went out to gar bars for pride weekend and it was insanity. Let's just say dressing up as a unicorn is now a thing! The only bars I go to now anymore are gay bars but that was new to me :haha:

Natto--Singer/songwriter thing is awesome. So cool you can listen to your bf practice...sounds so relaxing! I love my man to death but singing on tune is not his specialty. Though, I can't say anything because now I'm learning the accordion and hitting a wrong note on an accordion doesn't sound so great either :haha: And Madeline--your dh builds mountain bikes? How cool is that! Where in Oregon did you live? We'd love to live there...what a great state!

So sorry your dh didn't get the job...so frustrating. I think July is our month though! Dh said a few days ago "I have a good feeling about July...I think it's going to bring good things" I asked him what he meant by good things, and he said, "Jobs...baby." :cloud9: Hopefully he's right...for ALL of us! Those are two things we all want!

I don't know much about preseed but I'm wondering if it's as helpful as people say it is...esp since it might be conterproductive for you. I was fully believing that you should only bd every other day before the o day but now that I looked into it, it seems more often is better(lower sperm count but better quality)... I'd look into some more. TOO much cm...now that's a problem most of us don't have!


----------



## madeline36

Steph-ooh, Seattle is one of our favorite cities! My best friend lives in Kirkland, so I get to visit on occasion. We went frequently when living in Oregon. We lived in Salem-not the 'coolest' town in OR (I LOOOVVEEE Portland and surrounding area), but we landed there b/c it is so proximal to mountains, ocean, P-town, Eugene and it was really affordable. We go there about 1x/year. I dream about moving back to OR, but the job market is no so great there, especially for DH's field, though mine too.

So, I just checked my CM and it seems dry??!! Also OPK's are showing nothing but the standard faint line up against the dark control line. What is going on? Can CM change so quickly? Maybe I just got it at a dry moment? I don't know. My body is weird, that is all I can say.

I love what your DH said about July being our month. Yes, yes, yes!! I am sending out positive energy for your DH to get a job too and for Ready to also find a job that she enjoys, and for my DH to also find something.

Anybody have special plans for the 4th? We are doing nothing really. It's going to be 108 degrees- no thank you to outdoor activities. One thing I miss is having temperate summers. The summers near Sacramento, CA (I live near there) are blazing and not that fun for outdoor stuff. I'll enjoy vicariously through you all!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Ugh, this move is never ending! We have moved almost all of my stuff into DF's house but there is still more to do. Plus my furniture isn't over there yet, so there isn't enough storage for everything. There is stuff everywhere, which does not settle well with my neat-freak ways lol. We are moving furniture the 20th - I am so ready for this move to be done. I have moved six times in the last year (long story, back and forth between different family houses, up to Columbus for an internship, etc...) Ready to be in one place. And Steph, you would crack up - it has consistently been in the 70s here and I've been wrapped up in a sweater every day! If it isn't in the 80s I can't stand being in the water or in a bathing suit for that matter. Although it sounds like it isn't as hot here as it is in the Sacramento area! I agree Madeline, the change is hard. I love my condo and was so happy to finally have my own place, but this is what makes sense. Plus I don't want to be moving while I'm pregnant. But it is always bittersweet to give up a home you love. Like you said, it does ease the pain a lot to know it is still mine and it is always there. 

How cool that your DH builds road bikes! And Steph, you are learning the accordion?! That is so cool! What made you want to take that up? I feel like my biggest talent is effectively winning an argument, probably why I became an attorney! :haha: It is so relaxing to listen to BF play, and I know it sounds cheesy but I'm so proud of his talent. I didn't make it to Pride this year, we had so much to do and it was just a torrential downpour, but I understand, we pretty much only go to queer or queer-friendly bars. Downtown Cincinnati is actually becoming a cool place, so it's fun to go down there. The gay bars in Cincy tend to be super cliquey and full of my exes (I pretty much only dated women before meeting DF), so I tend to try and avoid the drama. But I am excited at the prospect of seeing someone dressed up as a unicorn! When did that become a thing? :haha: I wonder if you know my best friend and her wife, they live in Seattle and are expecting, and have meet some wonderful people out there! (I know Seattle is big, but sometimes the world can be surprisingly small!) 

Madeline, I'm so sorry to hear your DH did not get the job. I'm glad the data analysis opportunity somewhat helps the blow, I'm sure his spirits were low about it. Is he able to use things like that data analysis opportunity to keep his resume up to date? I know that's a part of why I do the pro bono work I do, even though I have a position right now... Plus it really does help the hardest part of it, which is that you worked so hard to develop these skills and can't find anyone who (in your mind) values them. How are you processing him not getting it? I know you mentioned that you've been feeling a fair amount of pressure around that...

For the 4th we are going to the Northside parade, which is a neighborhood thing but something that is a big deal. DF's parents and brother are coming up (they are from Louisville) and my parents will be there - they are meeting for the first time, eek!! And no beer to help grease the social wheels, as I'm not drinking this month! Should be interesting.... But I know they will get along. 

Madeline - it sounds like you don't need preseed! I have to use it, as sadly the medicine I take really does a number on my CM. Having said that, I have no idea about you having dry CM, as that tends to be all I have! Are the OPKs reliable? Today was my first time using them, so I fear I can't really give any input on the subject! But you guys are BDing, so if this is your window at least you aren't missing it! :thumbup: I wouldn't use preseed if you don't need it - from what I've heard, the natural CM is what is best! Plus I do think it could exacerbate it becoming difficult to finish, which would NOT be good! (Things I never thought I would say over the internet to a woman I've not met - I'm jealous of your CM! :haha:)


I've got a good feeling about July as well!!! Steph, hopefully your husband is onto something. :happydance:


----------



## madeline36

Hi gals,
I am laughing at your comment about CM envy, Natto! I also never thought in a million years I'd have these conversations about CM, my sex life, the shape of my cervix, etc. with total strangers.
The funny thing is, you gals don't feel too much like strangers. You feel like very special women brought into my life at a very special time- we are bonded by our collective desire to start a family, and then we get to learn about one another along the way. How cool!

Natto- I feel your frustration in the moving process, I'll be there in about a week! You will feel SOO good when it's all done, and remember that this transition is totally temporary. I too hate having dissarray and unfinished business. It's a Virgo thing, in my case. I have heard Cinci is a cool place from a colleague that recently moved from there. Sounds fun and colorful!!! I used to work for a group that did HIV research in San Diego, and about 98% of the staff was gay. I loved going out with them -such a fun, open hearted, open minded crowd. TOtally different that some of the bars in SD where were total meat markets.

Gosh, I would pay money right now for some 70-80 degree weather. It's 100+ for several days in a row and the air is fraught with dust, pollution, etc. because it's also a little windy. Boo. I have been cooped up for 3 days now!

DH is not taking the news well at all. He went into an emotional spiral yesterday, which stayed with him this AM. Needless to say, no BD for us last night :( Natto, it's like you say-he feels like nobody wants his skills that he worked hard to get. However, the short term data analysis gig might perk him up. At least it's work commensurate with his experience and education. Let's hope so because I need a couple more BD sessions this week, lol!

Today I used my OPK's and I got the result in the pic attached. This could mean I am either on my way up, or on my way down. So hard to tell, b/c I have more creamy CM today, though it it still stretchy, just darker. I will keep using OPKs

I want this to be all of our months, so I'm keeping Fx for all of us. I really need at least one more episode :sex (sorry, I just found all the emoticons!!) and I want to set us up for success this month, especially since it's the first I've really noticed EWCM.

WHen will you ladies O this month? Mine either happened maybe yesterday?? or it's going to happen in next couple of days. This is like a mystery!!
 



Attached Files:







LHtestJuly2.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Will write more later, only have a minute, but oh my gosh when I saw that I thought it was a BFP and my heart jumped!!!


----------



## madeline36

Don't I wish......but for today I'll settle for an (almost) positive OPK!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline, I thought so too about BFP I was like O.O DON'T TOY WITH OUR EMOTIONS :D :D

Hey Salem is pretty cool. I like Portland but I'm more of a fan of other parts of OR. It's such a gorgeous state. Actually, on that note, Natto, Ohio is crazy pretty too. My dad is from Canton...not such a pretty city but the country side on that side is gorgeous. What is your first name anyway if you don't mind? Your name brings back sad memories of living in Japan and trying so hard to love natto, and being surprised each time how TERRIBLE it tasted too. Isn't that the definition of insanity? Trying something multiple times expecting a new result?:haha:

I have to say I am kinda glad I'm not in your shoes right now! Moving...with STUFF ugh I hate clutter...doesn't sound fun at all! Esp the 108 degrees.

So sorry to hear about how disappointed your DH is. That breaks my heart...I won't say that the perfect job is out there waiting for him because I'm sure he's heard that a million times and it just sounds hollow and gross.

As for ttc, i'd just bd every day if i were you. Maybe that would cheer him up?? hehe. Take another opk tomorrow and see if you're on the rise...hopefully!!:happydance:


So jealous ladies, can't wait to be further on in my cycle so I can tell you all about my cervix and cm! I feel so left out!! :haha: O day should be somewhere around natto. 14-18, I think. I think my cycles are getting longer, grr.


----------



## StephtheHiker

and LOL about your only talent being winning arguments...what a lawyer you are :wink: I've never been able to win an argument to save my life! And I was at a knitting circle in the mall when they had an accordion showcase with free lessons. I ended up taking the lesson and loving it...and the teacher is the sweetest old guy ever. Lent me an accordion and everything!


----------



## madeline36

Steph- I love how malls in Seattle have knitting circles......and accordion masters. There is so much creativity and community in the Northwest. It is our dream to move back there....somewhere...probably not Salem, but maybe Seattle. My heart aches for the Pac NW on a regular basis. I had no idea what beauty resided up there, as I'd never been really until we moved there in 2006. We came back in 2009 to CA for grad school and here we are. It's good here, I like NorCal and all of our family/friends from many years are here. How could we take grandbaby #1 away from my DHs folks?? Lol! When we do move back to the Northwest, they'll all be retired so they can come visit!

I just did another OPK (why, b/c I am OBSESSED!!). It seems somewhat less dark than eariler to day, but still darker than the standard line that just shows they are valid. CM pretty stretchy and CP is high, soft and posterior. 

Steph, I wish you were farther along too,but you'll get here and then we can cheer on your EWCM, CP, and BD extravaganza.

Hubby is in a perkier mood, so maybe BD later :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Still darker than the control line? That's exciting!! :sex: away, my friend! And tomorrow morning...just in case ;) So glad you got those opk. Are you temping?

LOL about the knitting circle...I know PNW is a weird, but beautiful place! I hope you can move out here....maybe dh can find a job here! We are looking at Oregon...he applied for two jobs there but they were both a no go.


----------



## madeline36

well, now the OPK line is 100% darker than control line....so bring on the BD!!! DH is up for it. yay!!


----------



## madeline36

Just wanted to share that we did try the preseed last night. I was pulling out all the stops, not going to miss my FIRST positive OPK!!! The texture is great, but in my opinion it dries up a tad too fast, and then leaves a somewhat tacky residue.

However, it is also extremely hot where we are, and while the A/C is going all the time in our place, it makes for an extremely dry environment, which could have played a role.

Ready- let's see what your thoughts are about it..... :)

Oh, and last night while on a walk in the evening DH told me about 2 other friends from grad school who are prego. Ugh! Seriously? Is EVERYBODY I know pregnant? Two of my 3 closest friends are, my cousin is, now two school mates....dang!! Hopefully our turn is up next.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

My first name is Dominique! Didn't occur to me to introduce myself properly lol. I've never tried natto, I was just trying to be clever and non-identifying in my handle, and "sticky bean" came to mind. I agree Madeline, it does feel like I wandered into this thread (which is not very like me, I tend to be more of a lurker) and met two very awesome women! I'm so excited for the BFPs, etc! You two definitely keep me sane and it's been so fun getting to know you guys. :hugs:

I'm so excited to be settled, I'm a clutter hater myself, Steph.  Madeline, as a Virgo I'm guessing you are not a big fan of clutter yourself! I will say it is so much fun to move in with the BF, though. Pisces are supposed to be fairly go-with-the-flow - I didn't get that gene! 

Cincy is really coming up. The county I live in was the huge swing county in Ohio in the 2012 election, and Ohio's electoral votes pretty much hinged on how our county went - I was so freaking excited when we went blue! Huge change from even 5 years ago. And it is beautiful here - we get four real seasons, which I do love. I've never been to Canton Steph, it's Northern Ohio, right? I love that you are learning the accordion! If I could learn an instrument it would be either the banjo or harmonica, my two faves. :) I'm jealous of how weird and wonderful the west coast is in general - I lived in SF for a few months and loved it. Won't find knitting circles or accordion masters at malls here - I'm afraid it's mostly power walkers! :haha: Although I don't think I could do 100 degrees plus for three days straight Madeline, that sounds like torture! 

I'm so sorry that your husband has been spiraling emotionally. I'm sending good vibes your way! I am with Steph, it is so easy to say the right thing is coming, but that rarely raises the spirits in the moment. :nope:

Madeline - congrats on the positive OPK! Sounds like you guys have really nailed it with the BDing! I agree that the preseed can be a bit tacky, but I find that to be true with most lube and I've had to use it for so long that it's kind of hard to remember what it is like without it! :blush: But from what I've heard, natural CM is the best, so if you don't need the preseed I wouldn't feel like you have to use it! 

FX for all of us. We're going to have our days in the sun soon! It is hard to see other people having theirs when you want it so badly, but they are coming our way! Having said that, the only person in my life who is pregnant is my bestie's wife, and they are out in Seattle, so I'm not struggling too badly with seeing everyone around me getting pregnant. :wacko: I'm sure it would be hard. We will be there soon enough! :happydance: Steph, I feel like you and I have sooooooo many days to go just to start the TWW! Uuuggghhhhh....


----------



## madeline36

Hi ladies,
so, now I am curious- what is natto exactly? I was in Japan a few years ago and don't recall it, but then again, I was just there for a few weeks. Is it a bean thing? I do recall a lot of treats being made of beans (same with Chinese foods- red bean soup for dessert). I'm sorry, but in my world beans are never a satisfactory dessert, so I guess I have a very western palate! :)

I would love to visit Ohio, it sounds lovely. I love seasons. We have there here too, though Spring/Fall are nothing like what beauty we experienced in Oregon. Plus this dang heat...which is why we needed the preseed last night. My CM was not cooperating, plus we both felt a certain amount of pressure to make it happen, which we laughed about afterward :) BD under pressure is not so romantic, but I'm still really glad it happened.

Geez, it cracks me up how much I discuss my sex life and cervix with you ladies! hahaha!!

Ready (Dominique-pretty name), I too would love to play the banjo. I love bluegress music. I say it's because I grew up in a rural town in NorCal...you can take the girl out of the country, but not the country out of the girl. However, I'm not as inclined to enjoying regular country music, more just bluegrass and folk.

So, my name is not actually Madeline, it's Rebecca. However, you can keep referring to me as Madeline, as that is what I am used to seeing here. I chose it b/c when I joined B&B my favorite kitty, Madeline, had just passed and she was on my mind and in my heart. I sort of like using her name- is that weird? She played a huge role in my life when I got married and really is what opened my DH's heart to the idea of having a family, as weird as that sounds. He surprised himself by falling in love with having a cat and caring for another creature, and her unrelenting adoration of him made him awaken to the realization that yes, he wanted a family and wanted to open his heart to having a child to cherish and adore. So funny that it took a fat, lazy cat with an insatiable purr to make that happen, but it did!

I think tomorrow put's me into the TWW...the longest part of the month.

Thank goodness for you gals.

Any big 4th plans? We are meeting up with friends at Farmer's market tonight, where there will be live music and lots of yummy food, so that will probably do it for us. If we can find a way to escape the heat without running into crowds, we'll do it.

You will get to the TWW soon, Ready and Steph.. Just think, the non-TWW part of the cycle acutally usually goes faster than the TWW (at least for me), so enjoy the faster moving days!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
Can I join your thread? I have been reading it as a novel for the past couple of weeks. Very addictive:blush: 
About me in a nutshell: I am 35, BF is 34. We live in PA, planning to move to CA at the end of the summer. I go to a graduate school, major accounting. The CPA exam is waiting for me, I am already scared.:wacko: I also feel that very often my life is on hold, like I am always waiting for something, be it a work authorization (I am not originally from the US), green card, citizenship, proposal from my BF, marriage... This time is to get pregnant. And when I do that I cannot concentrate on anything else and it is so sad, because life goes by so fast, and we should to enjoy each moment of it. This is what I am trying to do now instead of obsessing about TTC
This is our cycle #2 of TTC. Actually, we did try twice in May, but I do not count that month. (#2 looks better to me, more comforting).:blush: This is when I just gave my BF an ultimatum that we DO it OR we DO it. :growlmad: He basically didnt have any choice. 
I have difficulties at pin-pointing when I ovulate. I usually do not even have any symptoms before my AF arrives. That is why I bought a Clearblue advanced digital OTK this time. Yesterday, it showed that I was about to ovulate in 2 days. Very good What makes me nervous is that my BF had a surgery under the general anestasia on June 27th and as I read it affects sperm. Well, if this month is not our month, and we get pregnant in July, then it will be three Tauruses in the family Like two is not enough 
In the meantime, I promise myself everyday that I am not going to look for any pregnancy symptoms, like I did at cycle 1. It was so devastating when I had all the symptoms and AF showed up 
Well, good luck to all of you, thank you for all your posts, happy July 4th and see you around. :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Welcome, Lenka!! Your life seems pretty on par with ours :D Good luck and bd as much as possible...I don't know much about surgery affecting sperm, but fx they are healthy and strong swimmers :happydance: May I ask where you're originally from?? And a CPA exam....oh goshhhh that sounds awful!! Good luck!

Haha everyone else seems so into signs...I know I'm a cancer but I don't even know what that is! No idea what the dh is even!

4th of July plans? Heading to our favorite pub on the water...right where the Space Needle is and where they shoot off all the fireworks...SIL in coming into town along with her friend who's going to be our new roommate. For the whole month of June, we had a whole house to ourselves! Then we both work tomorrow...and on Saturday, we are volunteering at a beer festival which is also my birthday. It's a lot of fun even though I don't drink beer. Gross. But these are all things that if I were in the tww, i couldn't enjoy as much!

Oh! Learning the banjo would be awesome! Love how you guys love bluegrass. It's such great music. 

As for natto, it's fermented soy beans...it looks a lot like mucousy rabbit turds. And smells like dirty feet. Sometimes food that smells so awful, like stinky tofu in Taiwan, actually doesn't taste bad at all. But natto does taste terrible haha. It IS a very clever name! 

As for Madeline, that is really sweet. So sorry your kitty passed :( It is amazing what animals can do. That doesn't sound strange at all about how a cat changed your dh! She sounds like she was a very cool cat and put there for a reason.

Natto--what is cincy?? and lol about power walkers.


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, I am from Russia&#8230; But have been living in the US since 2001 ant it really feels like home now. The life is so much comfortable here and people, does not matter how much money you make, what race you are, beautiful or ugly, all are respected, which I admire the most.


----------



## madeline36

Hi gals,
welcome Lenka-I'm glad you decided to post and that our little thread has helped you feel like you are in good company as you TTC. I like your attitude about 'now is the time'. That is somewhat how I had to lay down the law too. DH could have waited forever.

We spent our 4th of July hiking in the redwoods, which made me feel a little bit like I was in Oregon, so I was extra happy. Last night we met friends at Farmer's market for dinner and guess what...ANOTHER FRIEND PREGNANT. What??!! I just about collapsed inside, especially when I heard that she got off birth control and was pregnant the next month, with just a few BD to try.

I seriously felt like the only woman at Farmer's market who wasn't pregnant, actually. I think I'm just noticing it more. DH tried to console me with BD, but he had performance anxiety, poor guy. It has happened a couple of times when we've tried to BD when he knows I'm wanting it (AKA desperately clinging to every BD and every sign of O), and when I'm ovulating and he knows it really 'counts'. Poor guy.

Lenka- I finally got good results with my cheapie OPKs, so hopefully you'll have good luck with your clear blue digitals- I see women on these threads use them all the time and really like them. Where in CA are you going to move? Hopefully someplace not as insanely hot as it is here near Sacramento!

Steph-I'm sorry you don't have the whole house to yourself anymore, but I hope you really enjoyed that month. Doesn't it sort of stink to go to work the Friday after a holiday? I"m in that boat too. This is when I'm jealous of DH who doesn't have to go to work, especially after we have enjoyed such a lovely day.

Natto-I hope you got to take a break from moving to have a fun 4th in Ohio. Are things feeling more organized for you?
I'll be right there with ya next Monday when the big move to our new place begins. Can't wait!

Steph-happy early birthday! I am sort of into the zodiac, as well as the ennegram (has nothing to do with bdays, but rather 9 personality types). I guess I am just always trying to figure myself and others out, lol!

Lenka- 3 Taurus, maybe??!!! wow!! If I get my BFP in 2 weeks I'll have 2 Aries in the house (DH and baby) and 2 of one sign will be enough. However, I know some cool Taurus people, so maybe 3 isn't so bad :)


----------



## Lenka78

We have been to CA a couple of times, love it all! People usually move where jobs are. In our case, this is not really the case, because my BF has an internet business and I also will continue working for my current employer online, who is a CPA. When the time is right and I have a Masters in accounting under my belt, I will start looking for an office job. Hopefully, accountants are in demand everywhere 
Madeline, our criteria in choosing a city where to move to is not the weather. Nope :nope: It is Real Estate prices. CA is just so expensive!!! In suburbs of PA you can buy a nice 2 bd/2bath condo for about $100k now, a townhouse for $150-170k, a single house for $270-300k. In CA, I do not think so Therefore, we are starting from Santa Barbara, we are going to rent a furnished apartment for a few months and we will go from there Why Santa Barbara? We loved this city nice, quite (we do not go clubbing anymore anyway). You can rent a nice apartment for about $2k a month, and the ocean. And perfect weather. And what is funny, when I was growing up, they were showing a soap opera for about 10 !!! years in Russia (Soviet Union back then), called Santa Barbara. Of course, the whole country was watching it, because there was nothing else on TV. So, this city is very close to my heart... :hugs:
Regarding Taurus They just tend to look at any situation in two colors: black or white. There is no any shade of grey for them Its hard for me to explain. On the other hand, I do not really care: Taurus, Aries, Virgo I just want a healthy child I am sure we all do :flower:


----------



## madeline36

Lenka,
you are so right about just having a healthy child- I could not agree more! When I first starting thinking about TTC I had a vision of wanting a Pisces or Aquarius girl, because I always wanted a little girl, and have many friends under those signs.
Now, as it is reality, I don't care boy or girl, or what birthday is. I will be grateful to mother and care for the beautiful little soul that enters my life as my child no matter what!

Santa Barbara is GORGEOUS!!! Good choice! Yes, it is pricey here, though that can vary wildly sometimes by just going a few miles up/down the road. If you can get a place for $2K in Santa Barbara, I think that is a steal! Nice job! In Northern CA, once you get away from the SF area, it's quite a bit cheaper, but not nearly as lovely.
Funny about the American soap opera "Santa Barbara" in Russia- I haven't even heard of that one, but I was a "young and the restless fan", so maybe all my attention was on that, lol!!

Well, with a MS in accounting hopefully you have very transferrable skills that will yield good jobs out here if you decide to go that route. I got my MS in nutrition, and my DH got his PhD in nutrition. You'd think that jobs would be plentiful given the attention to obesity, etc. but it is not the case at all. Even dieticians (who work clinically and have a license, similar to how an RN gets registered) have a hard time finding full time, benefitted positions. etc. If I could do it again, I'd get my MBA and just teach cooking classes and do nutrition education on the side, which I do now in addition to my day job. Live and learn..... :)

Well, gals, I am either 1 or 2 days into the TWW. I think I O'd Wed evening, or Thurs AM, based on all the 'signs'. Let's see. We did our fair share of BD, and I'm proud of DH for rising to the challenge (pun intended), even after some failed attempts!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies!!! Hope you're all doing well!! Sorry I can never write too much, posting from my phone takes ages, won't have my Internet in my house up and running until Tuesday so ill be able to use my computer then! 
Well a quick update; I think I'm ovulating early again this month. Tons of ewcm, cervix is high soft and open, opk is almost positive, temp went up this am so expecting my pre-o drop in the am. My opk should be positive by this evening! Hooray!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everyone! Back after the holiday, it was wonderful! BF's parents and my parents met and it was like they have known each other for years! So much relief on that one. We didn't doubt that it would be a great experience, but it even exceeded our expectations. Plus we got to go to the Northside parade, which is so much fun. Everything from the Ladies Lawnchair Brigade (a group of women who do choreographed dances with lawnchairs) to Gabby Giffords! So much fun.

Madeline: What is Natto? Well Steph described it pretty well lol - but it is a sticky bean none the less! :) I'm so sorry to hear about your cat passing, but I understand what you mean in how animals can have such a big impact on our lives! I LOVE the way my BF loves his kitties. He accidentally locked one in a closet for the day and when I got home he was in tears! She was fine, I think she forgot the whole ordeal in less than 5 minutes, but he was scarred! It is so lovely to see the person we love being so compassionate and loving. :) That's great that she had such a huge impact on your DH. 

Sounds like the Farmers Market was fun, although another friend pregnant! How are you feeling? At least DH is very comforting and on the same page. Sometimes a compassionate and empathetic partner makes all the difference. How is your TWW going? You really got some good BDing in this month, so fx you are our first BFP!!! Happy your husband was able to rise to the occasion. :haha: Also, what Enneagram # are you? I'm a 4 through and through lol. I hear you about loving the country - I'm not huge into being in nature, but when I drive through farm land I feel like I"m home. The move is going well - both sets of parents were landing at the house yesterday, so we had to bust out the cleaning and organizing. I refused to have family come in to a messy home!!

Steph, how was the pub on the water? Sounds awesome! Do you have any birthday plans? How is the roommate moving in going? Hope the adjustment to not having the house to yourself is going okay. How was the visit with the SIL? Does your family know your TTC plans? Matt's family doesn't yet - it's a bit delicate because he is (fairly) recently divorced, they are Catholic and we aren't married.... none the less, they are very open-minded and sweet, so it's just a matter of timing as to when we tell them. And Cincy is Cincinnati, sorry! I forget not everyone knows our local slang. :haha:

Welcome, Lenka! Sounds like you've had some big events come up in recent time. It's so true, it can be hard to concentrate on being in the moment when you are so focused on certain events happening! I get that way - so focused that I can't see the forest for the trees. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? I'm 31, bf is 33, only been trying for two months as well. If not this month, it will be soon. :hugs: This is also my first month using OPKs, so I'm not sure how it is going to go but they seem to be accurate so far! And I hear you on trying not to symptom spot, it is so hard and ultimately I know I always will. :blush:

Three tauruses, oy vey!! :haha: But it is so true, a healthy baby is what is important. It's just so fun to start to figure out what sign a baby would be! 

Sounds like Santa Barbara will be a great place to settle. Good luck on the CPA exam - exams that dictate your career are so stressful. I thought I was going to barf every night before the bar exam! But you will get through it. :hugs:

Kesh: You're back! Good to see you! Any updates from the new doc? Things sound promising!!!

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## madeline36

Kesh89 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Hope you're all doing well!! Sorry I can never write too much, posting from my phone takes ages, won't have my Internet in my house up and running until Tuesday so ill be able to use my computer then!
> Well a quick update; I think I'm ovulating early again this month. Tons of ewcm, cervix is high soft and open, opk is almost positive, temp went up this am so expecting my pre-o drop in the am. My opk should be positive by this evening! Hooray!

Hi Kesh! Glad to see you back! Yay to ovulating on the weekend. Go BD!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kesh89

No real updates yet!! I have an appt Monday to find out about my bloodwork, I also have my ultrasound Monday to check my follicles! Which I think may be too late by then!


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you ladies for your nice words :hugs: Madeline, as far as I understand, sometimes it is more difficult for people with higher degrees (especially PhD) to get a job, because they are regarded as overqualified by some companies especially when the economy is not great. But your DH will get one, it is just a matter of time. I personally never wanted to get an MBA, because in my opinion this degree is too broad. I wanted a degree that when people ask me what did you study? Or what is your specialty? I would be able to answer this question in one word, as accounting, or nutrition. :winkwink: Business is just too broad and you need a lot of experience to compliment this degree. Anyway back to our favorite topic  ttc. :happydance: I wanted to mention that even I feel pressure while BDing before ovulation, I can imagine how much pressure our men feel. My BF asks me if he can take a pain killer after his surgery so lovely. Too bad, I say no, he cant No pain, no gain, right, ladies? 
ReadyforNatto, I am 35. Eh, you are only 31 You still have time to make 10 babies! :happydance: 
OPK did not show this morning that I am at peak of fertility, as I was expecting it would 
Well, good luck to all, have a nice weekend!:flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oof So much to respond to!

4th of July was crazy pretty...sunshine, friends, perfect weather, beautiful fireworks. SIL arrived just in time for the fireworks show along with new roommie. Had to not make my breakfast smoothie this morning...I love them but who wants to be woken up at 6:30 by a blender?? I think we'll be ok...our only communal area really is the kitchen. I like to keep it clean and it will be an adjustment having to pick up after a roommate again but once I accept that it will most likely be the case, I'll be just fine and won't mind doing it.

Natto: As for the telling people that we are ttc, I ended up telling a friend last night (After a whiskey coke, dang you whiskey you betrayed me!!) but that's ok. Family knows that we're ttc because of the dr appt about endometriosis and mc last cycle. We're Catholic (funny you should mention your bf's family is)...dh and I started out too as a relationship that started WAY too fast after my ex and i divorced...had to go through the whole annulment process as I wasn't Catholic before and converted. Also GREAT news about everyone getting along so well! that's such a good sign of a good future :hugs: Very happy for you! You said his family doesn't know yet...but does yours? How about your friends? This is a question for all ya'll.

I have been having more cramps this month and I can't help but let my fears creep up. What if the doctor was right? What if I spend years ttc, or continue to have miscarriages? :cry: We are completely open to adoption...how I'd love to adopt refugee children! However, dh is such an awesome man and I want more of him around. Also, it's SO EXPENSIVE :nope:

Lenka--how many days have you been having the ewcm? Often times, I have it for a few days before my actual o day. So maybe tomorrow is your chance! In the meantime, :sex: away!! Santa Barbara sounds great but I agree...moving from the east coast to the west coast...is a SHOCK for sure. Not just culturally but financially as well. We love to look at houses on that side of the country and drool at the low prices. Thankfully hopefull your new paychecks will go to make buying a house a reality soon!

Welcome back Kesh! Glad to see you'll be in the tww soon!

Madeline--how are you finding MORE friends that are pregnant?? How is that statistically even possible :haha: What's an Enneagram? I've never heard of it but it sounds intriguing! Have you ever done a Myer's Briggs Typology test? I am an INFJ through and through :D Love that test but it's not for everyone. So true about just wanting the child to be healthy. I have so many hopes for them...and healthy is definitely at the top of the list. As a nutritionist, I bet you already have a list of food yays and nays for the kiddies to come! What kind of food do you eat? (Do you hate that question?? :wacko:

Great to have you group of ladies to talk to. :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, actually, I have not noticed any ewcm this cycle yet. I have been rather dry I took another OPK test this morning and still no peak fertility. This means that if a woman does not ovulate, she will not see peak fertility. I am so upset now like I got a BPN.


----------



## madeline36

Hi ladies,
you all have been on my mind this weekend. I just feel so fortified knowing that I've got this support system of really amazing women out there in the TTC world. 

Natto-I am so thrilled to hear that the first meeting of the 'in-laws' went really well. That must have felt so good to both of you. While I don't know his family, I bet that once a little bean is on the scene there will be nothing but joy. I've seen it a number of times with friends and other family (My mom's side is Greek Orthodox- talk about a STRICT religion!!). I wish I would have started at 31, as I just kept thinking that I wasn't ready and life wasn't in the perfect 'sweet' spot. Now at 36 I know that I've got to get on it and that there could be more challenges that I simply can't mitigate just because I am a bit older. However, I'm not to the point of stressing about that.

Steph- Sounds like you now have a full house! Very kind of you to skip the 6:30 am blender wake up call, but hopefully you all can come to an understanding about that :) I am laughing a bit because I am an early riser, much to DH's chagrin, and I also have to play the trade-off game between having the breakfast smoothie I want and waking the sleeping giant!! Usually if I make him some, he overlooks the early AM sound blast. I wish somebody would invent a silent blender....
I feel empathy for you and what you are experiencing with your endometriosis, and I'm so sorry for your previous losses. I am inspired by your hope and encouragement and your courage. I swear, women are far more courageous than guys in a lot of ways- the challenges that we sometimes face just by living in our physical bodies is astounding. I am sending lots of love and positive thoughts for healthy cycles and sticky beans. Are there things you can do to reduce your odds of MC? It's not something I know much about as of yet, so I'm curious.

Lenka- so right about advanced degrees and jobs. He's in an awkward place where he's overqualified for X and not experienced enough for Y. We thought him having 15 years of professional experience before grad school would make him really marketable, but not so much. Oddly, we are taking the lack of job in stride these days, and it's been really humbling for both of us to have to find the joy of life w/o a lot of money. Turns out there is still so much to be joyous for!!! PLus, we get the keys to our new house tomorrow- yay! It's got a way better vibe than our dumpy grad school apartment, so maybe new energy will help.
On a TTC note- if you have EWCM, BD away! I realized that I likely ovulate a couple days earlier than my fertility programs tell me, based on my body signals like EWCM and O cramping and cervical position. You could have just missed the LH surge. I was testing with OPKs 4x/day to see my surge, which is how I finally discovered it this month!

There has been some chatting on this thread about horoscope, ennegram, etc. So here are my "stats" . I am a Virgo, Fire Dragon in Chinese Astrology (born 1976), Ennegram #3, Meyer's Briggs ENFJ. I think that covers it, lol! Ennegram is an approach to looking at personalities, and it's not based on when you were born or anything. You just have to read all the descriptions and figure out what you are. There are books on it or you can go to www.ennegraminstitue.com. My MIL got me into it, and my therapist uses it too. It can help in understanding personalities of yourself and those around you.

Well gals, I am now 4 DPO and no signs/symptoms, however it is early for anything. I have been so busy gearing up to move I haven't noticed the time passing, which is good. Last month the TWW was like watching a pot of water boil!

have a great day all!


----------



## madeline36

Sorry Lenka, I didn't read this b/f my last post. Hmm.. it is possibly you had an anovulatory cycle, but do you usually get EWCM? Apparently not everybody does, but I suppose it's relative to what you usually get. Maybe try anyway? Can't hurt! :)

I was reading a bit about what can help encourage EWCM. Suggestions included grapefruit, Robitussin, avoiding dairy (which creates congestion), and water. It kind of took me back to when I studied Chinese medicine approaches to nutrition. If you had a of congestion/blocked chi, you would eliminate dairy, consume light and "bright' foods, like citrus and peppers, etc. Maybe this is how we boost our EWCM.


----------



## Lenka78

madeline36 said:


> Sorry Lenka, I didn't read this b/f my last post. Hmm.. it is possibly you had an anovulatory cycle, but do you usually get EWCM? Apparently not everybody does, but I suppose it's relative to what you usually get. Maybe try anyway? Can't hurt! :)
> 
> I was reading a bit about what can help encourage EWCM. Suggestions included grapefruit, Robitussin, avoiding dairy (which creates congestion), and water. It kind of took me back to when I studied Chinese medicine approaches to nutrition. If you had a of congestion/blocked chi, you would eliminate dairy, consume light and "bright' foods, like citrus and peppers, etc. Maybe this is how we boost our EWCM.

Madeline, congratulations on getting the key to your house! :happydance: That would be like a fresh start for you both! I do believe in positive energy and that our thoughts, be it positive or negative, tend to get materialized. So, more positive thoughts! And yes, money does not buy your happiness; it just makes your life more comfortable. 

I hope all other ladies are havening nice weekend too!

I got a flashy smile face again this morning, but I found a great forum, where ladies discuss clear blue OPT and according to them that flashy smile for several days happened to many of them. And I finally got EGCM yesterday evening and more this morning. But my dear BF rejected me yesterday! :growlmad: He said I cant have sex for several days in a raw after the surgery. So, I had to leave him alone


----------



## madeline36

Lenka,
oh, so frustrating!!! DH has rejected me before for lesser reasons, lol! Bummer on the timing of our EWCM, OPK and surgery. Boo! Well, maybe today?? If you skipped yesterday does that mean today is a possibility? There is still time if you get it today....!!!!


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well..
A quick update,
Went for my ultrasound today, I have 5 follicles in left ovary and 3 or 4 on right (maybe its the other way around lol) either way, I had one large follicle on the one side, only 1cm which is half what it should be but apparently they can grow half a cm in a day, and you can't ovulate without mature follicles. My temps don't confirm I've ovulated yet, my opk finally went dark positive yesterday and today. So depending what my temps do it will either be today or tomorrow. She also say fluid around left ovary which can mean I've ovulated already which again my temps don't confirm, so well see tomorrow. Haven't bd much so don't think this is my month, will bd tonight though.


----------



## madeline36

Hi Kesh,
thanks for the update. It must at least provide some peace of mind to know what is going on in those ovaries! I wish I could get a window into my ovaries, but I will have to wait a few months and if no BFP, I'll see a FS.

And BD away- you never know!! It seems like there are so many "signs" of Ovulation, it's hard to know which one is accurate if they are giving conflicting messages. I wonder if one sign is more certain than another (ex:if OPK is poz is the LH surge more of a true sign than the fluid she found??).

I guess this is why they say we should just BD a lot between CD8 and AF. We haven't BD since last Friday, too much going on with moving/packing, so if I happened to O after that (doubtful, but who knows?), I've surely missed it.

Fingers crossed that you can make tonight count!

How are the rest of you? Ready- feeling even more settled in? Lenka- how is BF today? Ready to BD? Steph- how is your body feeling? How is the transition back to roommate life?

We got the keys to our new place today- yay! Now it's the balancing act between moving stuff and working and trying to find time to clean our old place. Part of me wants to say forget cleaning and lose our deposit (it wasn't much), but the other part of me knows that money is money and with DH not working now for over 7 months, we need it. Maybe that can be his job....hmm.....


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! 

Kesh - Sounds like your appointment went well, even though you don't feel like you've BD'd enough. FX! :flower: Do you feel relieved? The news sounds good....

Lenka - how is your husband feeling after surgery? So sorry you didn't get in all of the BD'ing you wanted, but if I read your posts correctly you are still in it this month, right? I try so hard to not put pressure on myself or my DF, as I want our sex life to remain focused on us connecting intimately, but it is hard to not keep ovulation, etc., out of the back of my mind! Ten babies - yikes! I hope I don't make 10 babies! :haha: That is a big part of why we started now, as I knew I didn't want to wait until after we are married, which will be in at least 1.5 years. It's a bit unorthodox, baby then wedding, but that's okay. :happydance: Also, I second Madeline in creating EWCM (although my body doesn't really do this b/c of medicine I take) - eliminating dairy can be a big factor! 

Steph - How's the roommate adjustment? Have you been able to make your morning smoothies again? Having communal areas can be tricky, especially when you are living with a roommate and partner - it's hard to keep responsibilities straight! I'm really into things being clean and have to find a rhythm with that, but once I do I'm good. Whiskey is a fickle friend lol. DF had a bit too much whiskey on Friday and ended up telling his good friends that we are TTC, which I was fine with (I am not keeping it a secret, as I don't want to be making up excuses for why I'm drinking water, etc....., but I also don't push him to tell anyone he doesn't want to tell.) I told my family - they are super excited. I am one of two kids, and my brother is 10 years younger than me, so they are very excited about having their first grandchild! And they LOVE DF. I was so, so, so happy that our parents clicked the way they did. DF calls his mom The Grand Inquisitor :haha: - she is super sweet, but sometimes gets into a questioning mode that df finds exhausting. But all worked out! My close friends also know we are TTC, and they are super excited. I don't have many friends with kids, so I think it is a bit too abstract for many of them to have much of an opinion on it.

How are you doing around your fears of conceiving? How is the cramping? I have never mc'd or had a chemical pregnancy, so I cannot relate per se, but I'm sure there is something very vulnerable about feeling like there is something inside of you that you want to nurture so badly and yet despite what any of us do, statistically sometimes things go wrong. I think that is a fear all women who are TTC have, and I'm sure it is exacerbated by prior MCs. I agree with Madeline - you are very courageous. I've always loved your positivity and have noticed the two little angels in your signature line, but did not want to pry. My mom had miscarriages, adopted me and then had a healthy 10 pound baby at 42 - what a surprise for her! The vast majority of women who are ttc and have mc'd go on to have healthy pregnancies - have faith. :hugs:

I took the Myers Briggs test a long time ago, I cannot remember for the life of me what I am! Have to dig it up. 

Madeline - I totally agree, I think DF's family will be thrilled that he is with someone he loves and who is giving them a grandchild, regardless of us being married. I don't come from a religious family (very spiritual, but not Christian), so it is hard for me to relate at times to people who feel like there is a certain proper order to things! Are you Greek Orthodox? I thought I was 50% Greek for 23 years (a story for another time!) Congrats on getting keys to your new place!!! That is so exciting. Hope the move is going well!!!

As for me....well, DF slept in on Saturday and I made the mistake of getting up early and watching The Business of Being Born. I have some really big fears around childbirth! Anybody else feeling this at all? I know it is putting the cart before the horse, but when DF came downstairs I was like, "don't even touch me right now!" Isn't that silly...?


----------



## madeline36

Ready,
I am chuckling a bit at your response to the "Business of Being Born" - don't watch those shows around O time - nothing to get in the way of the BD,:dohh: . I agree with you in wanting to keep the intimacy in the relationship above just BD to well, make a baby. It's funny, DH keeps stating that he doesn't want to know when I O, but it is a tad obvious by my sudden increase in nudges and come-ons. Also, he asks me all the time about how things are with my body, and sort of keeps track in his mind when I would O, so he is keen to it even when I'm trying to be covert!

So far I've not thought a lot about the birth, actually. I am kind of a baby when it comes to pain, so maybe it will be more real when I get pregnant and I know it's impending. My mom and sis both had really easy births (mom said it was like having gas for an hour!), but I can't assume I'll be like them and plus, they were in the 20's. I am more fearful that I'll never get pregnant and never get to experience the joy/pain of birth at all!!

While I am 50% Greek, I am not Greek Orthodox, my mom felt it was to strict of a religion for her open-minded CA views, so we grew up a run-of-the mill Christian-but-not-really sort of family!! My sis had a baby at 22 with her BF, and she was so worried my mom was going to disown her when she got pregnant . Quite the opposite- they were thrilled and remain to be a HUGE part of my nephew's life now.

I am so glad that your family adores DF and now his family- that will surely pave the way for a smoother future when there is harmony among families. I am smiling at the "Grand Inquisitor" statement. I have a family member like that as well. You sort of don't want to get cornered with him, else you are in for a long conversation!!

I had an 'aha' moment today that maybe I didn't O the last 2 cycles. I was thinking this b/c I never got a positive OPK, though I tested routinely around O time, and b/c my period was so light and pretty much asymptomatic. I was reading that those are signs of anovulatory cycles. Of course we can never really tell. I guess I have a hard time wrapping my brain around the idea that I could have O'd, we could have timed it right, and it still could have not happened, esp when I see SOOO many prego people in my life. I know it didn't "just' happen for them necessarily (thought in some cases it did), but all I see is the net result, so I perceive it as though it was easy for them and not for me. I need to drop this thinking.......BFP is coming my way, as it is for all of us!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies, nice to hear from all of you!
Let me begin with good news: I finally got a solid smiley face today around 6pm on my advanced clear blue! My heart sank when I saw it. In addition, I have had ewcm and cramps. I hope O is just around the corner. And we BDed today&#8230; So I am happy. I am not sure if BF will want BD again tomorrow though&#8230; 
Natto, we are also not married yet. I used to want a big wedding and a Cinderella dress and all that, but it took my bf 5 years to propose, I am 35 now, so right now I would rather save the money for a down payment for our future house than to spend it on a wedding. We talked and decided to have a very small ceremony in CA. I have already bought a long white evening BCBG gown, but he does not know about it. Ironically, it is a little loose in a waist area&#8230;:winkwink: 
Madeline, I am also more worried about that I will not get pregnant than about pain of birth. That we can handle, ladies, common! :happydance:
Have a nice evening! :flower:


----------



## Lenka78

I just realized that I have been eating a lot of dairy products lately. :dohh: No more!!!


----------



## madeline36

Lenka,
maybe the diary elimination will help you get lots of EWCM in the future. I too am going to avoid dairy near O time (probably from AF to O). But you did BD, so the game is afoot!! :) 
I am envisioning you in your long white gown with baby bump! Of course I don't know what you look like, but I see you looking fabulous with that pregnancy glow as you walk down the aisle (or the beach, or wherever you end up getting married). DH and I also opted for a tiny wedding (28 people, including us) and a really fun honeymoon and down payment on the house we bought (which we now don't live in-we rent it out). I'm glad we did it that way, though I do love being a guest at other people's lavish weddings, lol!

So, funny thing- today I woke up holding my boobs because there were....hmmm..tingly? not painful, but I just noticed their presence. It's still too early for me to get excited about what that could mean, but it was funny. Maybe I was dreaming about sore boobs and BFPs!!!

As we are moving into our new house (which, btw, only as ONE closet in the whole thing-darn those 1910 era houses!!), I keep thinking about where we will put baby items when we get them and need them. It's kind of fun to imagine our little one coming home to our new house. I will keep putting out those positive mental thoughts.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies long time no write...we just got our computer set up last night so I hope to make areal reply to everything tonight because it sucks trying with my phone. I wanted to day I think I'm ovulating early and I'm kicking myself for not having done something earlier!! We did bd this morning...not last night, long story I'll explain later but pretty funny....so I guess we did once. It's been stressful with new.roomie my birthday and family events. Today is only cd 11...I've never ever ovulated this early but I'm having the cramps and today is 3rd day of ewcm.Well maybe only second. Sunday was a mix of the two. Usually I have ewcm for a few days...like a river. Dammit!!!I hope we didn't miss our chance. Madeline how many dpo are you??


----------



## madeline36

Hi Steph,
glad you got a BD in!! Happy Birthday!!!! I think you deserve another BD to celebrate your Birthday and also your EWCM!! Maybe the planets will align and you'll have the time and opportunity today- you may be Oing sometime today and the egg is still good for something like 12-24 hrs? I am not totally clear on this!

Today I am 5dpo, I believe. Woot!


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, I wanted to wish you a happy birthday last Saturday, but was so upset about not ovulating that I completely forgot. Let me say Happy Birthday and I wish you BFP in a few days :winkwink: Maybe you should BD tomorrow morning also, just to be safe? 
We BDed yesterday and I doubt that my BF will want to do it again tonight. He literally runs away from me when I say it's time... Funny, it was the other way around in the past :ninja:
Madeline, 28 guest at your wedding... It is not a very small wedding in my opinion. I was thinking like 10 max 
One closet, you said. Maybe, your hubby can keep his cloth in a draw :winkwink:
Keep us posted about your dpo symptoms please. 
Hugs.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey guys! Lenka, glad you got your smiley face! Sounds like you got some good BDing in. It is funny how both you and Madeline mentioned that the tables turn right around O, ay? Madeline, I don't discuss it with DF, either. He does ask every once in a while, but I don't want it to be the main focus of things, so I keep ovulation, etc., to myself. I also don't want to deal with the pressure on either one of us. If he asks I tell him, but other then that we haven't changed too much! :blush:

As far as childbirth goes, I think I'm just easily bothered by feeling like I'm not in control of what is happening to my body. If I had any idea what to expect or how to deal with it, it would probably be a bit easier! I guess I've never been afraid of not conceiving only because my biological mom had me when she was 16 and went on to have 4 more children (into her 40s), so I have just unconsciously assumed that I inherited her fertility. However, that could be entirely off-point, as this is only our second cycle trying, so I have no idea! Plus I don't even know if fertility is something that is typically inherited. Oy vey, there are so many unknowns with this TTC journey. 

Madeline, tingly boobs, that's GREAT!!! That's one of the symptoms that is not typically attributed to PMS, as far as I've heard. :happydance: I am so keeping my FXd that this is your cycle! All four of you are ahead of me and my pokey cycle at this point, right? I think Kesh just O'd and Steph, it sounds like you are likely to O today? I really don't think I will O for another week, maybe 5 days. :cry:

Madeline - Where did you go for your honeymoon? I think DF and I want to do a rooftop deck party with heavy hors d'oeuvres, cocktails, etc. Something fun and celebratory without being a fortune in catering, etc! How is the moving in? One closet!!! Although those types of things tend to work themselves out. DF's house is older and I'm really working on finding a routine/storage, etc., that works. 

Lenka - I love that you already have a dress for your wedding, and maybe room for a little one. :flower:

Steph - sounds like you could have caught it for sure! Can't wait to hear your story. A new roommate plus family plus birthday celebrations is a busy week! 

AFM, I've got to admit, I've been super down yesterday and today. The job is really getting to me this week and for some reason my depression is feeling a bit worse. I just feel like I'm wading through quicksand - I interview, but don't get jobs. I've been kicking up my workouts, but I don't see what I want to see. I don't know, just so much change and lack of control, I guess. Blah, there's my rant for the day. :wacko:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Finally a computer! The monitor is really far away from my keyboard so I'm having trouble reading what I'm writing lol oops!:haha: Also thanks for the birthday wishes!

Madeline--5 dpo already, sweet! I'd start symptom spotting in a couple days :D Keep us updated on stuff

Natto--So sorry about your job being frustrating and having a frustrating job hunt. It's so painful not getting interviews or getting interviews and not the job. I won't say something will come along becase although it's true, it's not helpful to hear. :hugs: Rant away, friend! We're hoping for the best for you! I can't wait to say congrats!!

Childbirth...both my mom and my mil both did their births naturally so I always just assumed I was going to do the same. I still am for one..but holy cow after learning more about how DESTROYED everything gets down there...I need to start learning how to breathe and be less of a wimp!!:blush: It IS scary but they say you forget it after it happens, well, mostly...and when they hand you that baby covered in slime, it changes everything so it's definitely worth a go. I agree--I just want to be able to experience that.

Lenka--I'm confused...did you not o then? Or was it unsure? fx you did. lol about the bf saying NO MORE. I don't know if I'd ever hear that from my dh...:haha: Whens the wedding anyway? I must have missed that...

So Natto--do know your birth mother then? So cool your mom adopted...I hear that so often. That a woman adopts then the stress kinda goes away so she's able to conceive after. I guess it's a good thing to relax. Easier said than done...

Not sure for sure if I did o today. I am not having really any more cm but I'll wait another day or two to see for sure.


----------



## lfrans

hello everyone, i sorta disappeared after i was out last month, but continued lurking around once in a while to see what everyone was up to. I think i am 1dpo today. bd-ed like crazy the past few nights so hopefully it will all work. i am currently in the process of putting an offer onto a house and freaking out. i hope the stress of buying a new home doesnt impact me this cycle

Lenka - i totally hear you about your bf running away. my husband just seems annoyed at this point. I have been o-ing later than usual since my mc so we have been bd-ing for what seems like forever! driving both of us nuts


----------



## Lenka78

lololol! 
I think I O-ed yesterday, June 9th. I am pretty sure I did... Let the waiting game begin. :wacko:

Steph, we have not set a date for the wedding yet. Just agreed that we would get married once we move to CA. Will just go to a city hall probably, have a nice dinner with a couple of friends. That is it. Any way, my whole family lives in Russia, and my parents are over 60, I do not want to put them through such a long flight. 

How does everybody feel? :flower:


----------



## Lenka78

madeline36 said:


> Hi Steph,
> glad you got a BD in!! Happy Birthday!!!! I think you deserve another BD to celebrate your Birthday and also your EWCM!! Maybe the planets will align and you'll have the time and opportunity today- you may be Oing sometime today and the egg is still good for something like 12-24 hrs? I am not totally clear on this!
> 
> Today I am 5dpo, I believe. Woot!

Madeline, I was wondering how long is your cycle? If you don't mind me asking. 
Any symptoms yet? :flower:


----------



## madeline36

Lenka- ask all the questions that you want!
My cycle is 28 days, pretty much all the time (one month there was an exception of 31 days).
However, I am pretty sure I O'd Thursday, not Friday...but I BD Friday just in case ;)

lfrans- welcome back! Glad you and DH got to BD away this cycle! I can relate about being exhausted, my DH and I have had the same experience. For us, 5x/week (which is what we got in this past week, ) is A LOT. We are usually not more than 1-2x/week. Sorry for the TMI.

Natto-I am sending you lots of hugs and support across the ethers for your challenges with your job. Ugh. It can be so hard to rally the motivation to walk into a place you are not happy every day . I've been there, and I've seen DH go through the job hunt (to no avail) process. All I can say is that it is character building, and hopefully one day the wisdom, tenacity, and strength you've had to cultivate to get through it will come to be an advantage for you. Fingers crossed that something opens up soon. Don't give up!!! 

Steph- I hope you O'd and that it aligned with your BD frequency. Glad you have a DH who is up for a BD any time- yay! I think BD wears my DH out, lol! Could be because he's 40. I commend him when we do it 2x/row, whether it's BD or simply for the pleasure of it :)

Natto-funny you mentioned the idea of feeling out of control with your body regarding childbirth, etc. The one area where I do get concerned is how my body will change when I get pregnant. I've worked really hard to maintain a healthy weight and be active, two things that I protect a lot in my life. I've had past issues with eating disorder and body image issues, so being in a place now where I am okay with my body an accept it (even respect it!) is great. I'm afraid of the weight gain- not so much DURING pregnancy, but the weight that will remain afterward. Anybody else have these fears?

AFM, no symptoms yet, but yes, Steph- I am on the lookout at 6DPO0. I have a fair amount of CM today, but I don't know if its abnormal. It's been an emotional day, just the stress of moving and DH job status and our financial status, but I think it's circumstantial. THe other thing I'm experiencing is acne! What?!! I do get that around my AF, but these white heads are bugging the heck out of me. Could be my diet, or the stress. No more sensations in my boobs yet, but I'll keep you gals posted!

I chuckle a bit that I am actually going to report the status of my boobs to you wonderful ladies :) I love how TTC bonds us in ways that are just hard to explain to others.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline--Never apologize for the tmi. this whole thread and forum is filled with tmi!! The disappointing thing was we did not align bd with o. Not sure if I did o though, I am thinking I didn't because cd 11 is much too early. I'm sure the fountain of ewcm will come back. This time, new roomie or no, we're going to :sex: away!! The reason why we didn't the night before was because we were having wine on the back patio with the new roommate when suddenly we noticed our neighbors bding of their own.....i mean, blatantly, right in front of the window with the lights on and the blinds open. At one point the guy turned to face us. :dohh: NEVER seen that one before. Needless to say, it was pretty funny....but not really putting us in the mood for our roommate to hear MORE of that.:haha::haha: (our walls are PAPER thin.)

Ifrans, welcome back! Glad you took the opportunity and ran with it...you say you've been oing lately after the mc. how long ago was it? Very sorry to hear...but I think I experienced the same thing. I oed last month on cd 19 which is the latest i have ever.

Natto/Madeline-- Yes, the gaining the weight after pregnancy. That...not looking forward to. I'm mostly though not looking forward to saggy boobs and stretch marks. My body is pretty fit now and I like it the way it is. I guess no pain, no gain, right?

Lenka--So now you're officially in the TWW! Congrats! I can't remember if you said this was your first tww or not. fx!!

And I'm coming down with a cold...AGAIN. I eat well, sleep at least 8 hours a night, exercise, wash my hands....what else could I be doing dr madeline? I can't seem to go more than 3 months (if I'm lucky) without a 3 week long sickness in there. /whine


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, your story about your neighbors bd-ing is so hilarious. :haha:

Sorry to hear about your cold... lets see what Madeline would suggest. I know, in Russia they eat a lot of raw onions and garlic (with food) especially during the winter and it does help. I am not an expert, far from it, but maybe your immune system is not strong enough... And you should somehow make it stronger... :hugs:

It is my second tww. However, this time I feel much more laid back. My AF is due July 20th-21st, and I do not think I am going to test before that. 

PS I just adore how you all write your posts. So interesting, smart, full with kind words. :flower:


----------



## lfrans

Madeline - oh i hear you, we never bd 5 days a week usually, and we definately did that. also, since my mc, ive been ovulating late. Im not sure if my body will jump back to its normal textbook o on day 14 status, so we were bd-ing on and off for 10 days (3 days a break, 6 days a break...) a bit much. he kinda looked at me tonight and requested a break! 

Steph - I mc-ed end of april, got my first af may 22, o-ed cd-19, then this cycle i thought i o-ed day 14, cuz my temp rose, but then it fell again, i think i o-ed yesterday which was cd-18, but ill see if my temp stays up or not. driving me nuts. Also, i had ewcm on and off for 10 days, so i was using both bbt and cm to figure things out. Its really annoying and i miss my regular cycle. I hope if i do not get a bfp that my normal cycle comes back soon. lol, i live alone with husband, but my best friend lives below us, so can be a bit awkward, luckily, she is in the same boat and totally gets it.

Lenka - how far are you into your TWW? I should be getting af around 22-23, so we are pretty close :) I believe i am 1dpo, but ill see what fertility friend has to say.

Life otherwise is crazy, we went again to look at a house today, waiting for mmy agent to send me the offer to sign. so scary! My DH has also had some job issues this year, he is on his 3rd job in a year. luckily he has been lucky and continues to get new jobs, but has taken a pay cut. I dont love my job, was looking to switch, but my mat leave is good, so i want to take advantage and then move on.


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans,
I ovulated (as I think) yesterday, which was cd 16, so I am at 1 dpo too! 
Ooo, good luck with your purchase!!!


----------



## lfrans

lenka - hmm.. i thought i ovulated 2 days ago, but fertility friend says 3 days, so i dunno, im now somewhere between 2-3 dpo. lets say 2.5 :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello Ladies!!! I just got back from my 3 week vacation. To my surprise, we're still going strong on this thread, so instead of starting a new one for this next TWW, I thought I'd let you know that I went for my D-IUI yesterday so today it's officially the big 1 dpo. So here it goes, the awesome insanity of the TWW! :) 

Here's hoping that we get some BFP's this time around. Wahoo!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Thanks for the kind words about my job, everyone. It actually ended up being a great thing to go through on Monday, as DF and I were able to sit down and come up with a plan of action. We've created a financial plan that will allow me to do volunteer work more in my field FT, so now it is just focusing on achieving what we need to achieve so that I can get there! Madeline, I totally agree - going through the hard times is so important for the soul, but also not so much fun lol! You guys really helped. It has been such a joy to be part of this group, I am just so grateful for you all!! :hugs: In the TTC news, we have been BDing a fair amount, but with my long cycle and pokey luteal phase it doesn't count toward conceiving. :blush: Still, I want DF to know that I want him even when I'm not fertile, which he tends to have a pretty good sense of. 

As for the body stuff, I think I am more afraid of being in pain and having a total lack of control over what happens to my body (or feeling like I do.) I'm not so afraid of weight gain or the way my body will be after I give birth (although those are very valid fears, and I'm shocked I don't have them, as I, too, recovered from an eating disorder and struggle with body dysmorphia.) I think I am being triggered because of old trauma in feeling like I couldn't control what was happening to my body. It really helped to put my finger on what was going on, as I've started to be able to process it. :happydance: I want a BFP so badly, but I also have this visceral reaction to the idea that there will be a baby inside of me, and there is (hopefully) no going back at that point! Does that make sense? 

In other news, we are going to Bunbury Music Festival this weekend, which is a three day event. Everyone is drinking and pre-gaming at each other's pools - I'm so nervous because I don't really want to drink, but man will they be on to me if I am not enjoying an adult beverage when I'm poolside! On the plus side, amazing, live music is coming my way in less than 24 hours. :happydance:

Lfrans - Welcome back! Congrats on the BDing and the offer on the house! It is scary but also exciting, I'm sure. :hugs: I haven't mc'd myself, but I have heard that a lot of women take a while to get back to their normal schedule. FX that your regular cycle returns (or that you get your BFP and don't have to worry about it for 9 months! :hugs:)

Lenka - How's cutting back on dairy going? And you are 2 dpo now, right? It's getting exciting! I hear you about the small wedding. Actually hearing you and Madeline talk about your plans inspired me to bring up doing something small with DF, and we are both actually really getting into the idea! Do you ever get a chance to go back and visit family? My dad is from outside the US and it can be very hard for him to see everyone sometimes. 


Steph - I did find my birth mother. Her name is Annie. I did not pursue a relationship with her, but I have kept in touch with uncles, cousins, etc. Annie is great, but not very reliable, so I didn't want to set myself up to be hurt. Plus my (adoptive) mom and I are best friends - she is the best mom I could ever hope for, so it isn't like I was looking to have a need filled by Annie. She was shocked when she ended up pregnant at 42! She had tried for 17 years!! Talk about LTTTC! I am keeping my fingers crossed that you guys did not miss your o and that you will BD at the most opportune time! That story about your neighbors cracked me up. I can't even imagine! I guess you wouldn't really want your new roommate to think you were trying to show them up lol! 

Madeline - how is the CM? The acne? Seriously, thank you so much for the kind words about my job. I know you and your DH have been through the ringer around this issue, and it really can be so hard to get up and go somewhere when you feel like your potential could be used more positively in so many other ways! 

I am SO excited that you are all (with potentially the exception of Steph) in your TWW! I am living to see us all get our BFPs. Steph, I'm hoping that you are getting lots of EWCM and BDing away!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

My update posted before I saw you were back, Tynmeg! The woman that started this awesome little group! :hugs: How was your vacation? Back in the TWW, very exciting! Keeping FX for everyone. :flower:


----------



## NMyshyniuk

I'm there too!! Or at least I'm pretty sure I am. New to the forums : ) I think my friends are getting tired of hearing me obsess about TTC!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

ReadyForNatto - Vacation was awesome but busy, went home to New Brunswick to visit family and see my baby sister graduate. I'm hoping the distraction from TTC was just what I needed. My cycle is long, so yesterday was CD 17. I had figured that our cycles would be all out of sync this round so we would lose our buddies. I'm very happy that we're all still going strong. This is a great group. At our appt yesterday, the Dr said that she had a feeling that this was the time and I was going to get pregnant. FX that she is right!


----------



## madeline36

Hi gals,
Steph- LOVE your story about BD neighbor! Both funny and awkward for you, I bet. I guess you know how far the BD sounds can stretch in your neighborhood, which is good. My DH is so paranoid about other people hearing us in our apartment complex. We have to batton down the hatches like we are in fort knox before he'll go for it sometimes- it cracks me up a bit. We aren't exceptionally loud and certainly aren't out to attract voyeurs, so not sure where his fear comes from. If he saw what you saw, we'd never BD again!!!

Oh boo that you are getting a cold! I'm not a doctor- a nutritionist, but also studied Chinese medicine approaches to nutrition and massage when I became a holistic health practitioner many moons ago. 
So here is my armchair advice- I agree with Lenka about things like garlic. Foods that produce heat and are drying can be good for moving out 'dampness'. Garlic, peppers, ginger, cinnamon- think spicy!! Maybe eliminate dairy for a bit to see if that helps.
You live in the PNW, which means there is a lot more dampness around. Do you know if your house has mold or if it has good ventilation? When I moved to OR I was sick a lot- it was the climate and also a dairy allergy. In CA I don't really have the dairy issue, probably b/c it's dry here, so it's not a double mucus hit!

Do you have any other food allergies, such as wheat or soy or eggs? These are some of the most common. You could eliminate one at a time to see if that helps too.

So, it looks like a few of are in the TWW-woot! Glad I am not alone here.

lfrans and Steph- it must be tough having a variable cycle, especially after suffering a loss and I'm sorry you had to experience that. I hope your cycle regulates soon and that O day is easy to pin down, especially since nonstop BD just isn't realistic for most people!!!

It's so reassuring to hear that my DH isn't the only one who gets exhausted of the BD or doesn't want to do it all the time. I am always under this false impression that every man on earth except my hubby is ready to go at all times :)

AFM, no symptoms yet. I had some mild cramping last night in ovary area, but it could have also been all the fiber I ate. Time will tell. I feel more chill about it than last month. Maybe the move is trumping my obsession!


----------



## madeline36

Ready- ooh, a music festival! Maybe it will be just the right thing to help you relax and enjoy and release some of those stressful thoughts about moving, jobs, etc. Nothing makes me happier than GOOD live music!
Hmm, I can see your challenge with the adult beverage situation. Can you feign sudden illness or allergy to alcohol without raising eye brows? I also know of friends who have said they weren't drinking b/c they are focusing on their weight/healthier lifestyles (and there weren't necessarily in need of losing weight), only to find that this was their diversion while they were TTC and keeping it on the hush hush.

It's fantastic that you have PLAN. I just love how empowering it can be to sit down and say 'hey world, this is what I want to do, so how can we make it happen?". It's great that DF is so on board with it all.

You mentioned long cycles- how long are they? Glad you are BD for fun too, that is important. I look forward to more BD once this move is over. Moving boxes in 100 degree weather does not make for romance, let me tell you ladies!

My pimples are still here, though a little less today, but otherwise no symptoms. However, it's early so I'm not worried about it. I want a BFP too, so very much, but I'm grateful that I've got a lot of other things to attend to during this TWW because last month I drove myself NUTS!! I think last time I associated the amount that I obsessed with TTC with an increased likelihood that I'd get a BFP. Lesson learned!

Tynmeg- so glad you are back! I think of you often, as you are the whole impetus to this awesome thread! Glad vacay was fun and glad you are back. Welcome to TWW #2!

NMyShy-welcome to our thread. It's a haven for support for me, and I'm so very grateful!

Wow, I sure do enjoy learning so much about you all and the dynamic lives we all lead- TTC in various circumstances, job challenges and successes, family relationships and dynamics, moving, roomates,recovering from pregnancy losses......hearing our neighbors BD....there is a Lifetime movie in this somewhere, I think, lol!

So ladies, I'm going to share my personal goal with you. My goal is to avoid doing a HPT until I am at least 10DPO. I wish I could say that I'd wait until I miss AF, but I know better. However, in the past I've started checking at 8DPO and it's such a set up.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tynmeg-welcome back! Jealous about the vacation to NB...I've never been to that part of Canada (furthest east I've been is SK...Not that far!) but we'd so love to visit one day... So does that mean you're 1dpo now? If you're at 1 dpo and cd 17, that's not tooo long. How nice of the dr to say something so neat! You weren't hear but my husband said he had a great feeling about July, that it was going to be a good month. :hugs:

Ifrans, good luck on the house! We'd love to do the same! Where are you buying? A yard/no yard, what kind of house and how old??

Natto--is it bad to drink before the tww? I thought anything before implantation was fine because the egg doesn't share your blood system. But anything after that, and I won't really have much in the tww or definitely nothing after 5 dpo but I've heard that it should be fine. But boy you and your bf are definitely the cool kids, I'm hearing about all sorts of fun activities :D Stop making me feel old! :haha: That is so great that your adoptive mother is so awesome....and not at all surprising that your birth mother is not so reliable. It's helpful that you had an open adoption mainly so you can get family health history which is so important!

Lenka--thanks for the sweet words:hugs: I know we go over this a lot but I'll say again how nice it is to have this group!! I took garlic last night and this morning...if I take it too often, my farts start smelling like italian food! ok NOW I'll apologize for the tmi :haha:

No more EWCM STILL. I am so confused!! I guess I DID ovulate...so so early though. Damn you cycle. That will make this month a 26 day cycle and last month a 35 day. I guess that means I'll know faster whether or not our ONE bd session worked. Ugh.:nope: So maybe I'm 2 dpo now?? Natto sorry you're the caboose now!

Madeline- Keep us posted on your symptoms. Glad you are feeling calmer about this month. One closet...sheesh. IKEA has those cool wardrobe things that don't shrink up the room too much...


----------



## StephtheHiker

EEpp I forgot to respond about Natto...SO YOU QUIT YOUR JOB?! Volunteering full time...GREAT! Congrats!!!

And I just read Madeline's new post... :haha: :haha: :haha: about the lifetime movie!!!!

Good luck waiting until 10 DPO to poas. I agree, you are just setting yourself up for disappointment to test that early. And testing is like doritos, bet you can't take just one! My goal is to wait until AF is late, since we only got that one chance to bd. Still kicking myself for the bad luck this month.


----------



## Lenka78

A few words from me (have to study now):

When I am at a party and ppl ask me why I am not drinking, I say I am taking antibiotics, so can't drink&#8230; :juggle:

Madeline, my goal is to avoid testing till June 20th, this is when AF is due (21st the latest)&#8230; 


Good luck ladies! :flower:


----------



## lfrans

tynmeg, you are from nb?? my dad's from bathurst and i still have some family in moncton, s john and edmunston. i was supposed to go this smmer, but we had to push it off. glad you ot another iui this month, hopefully this will be your lucky month!! 

steph your canadian too?? im from montreal. well... offer was accepted, but with a condition that we saw a certain crack and regardless of inspection, we cannot reduce price for that crack. we went back taking that out. we dont think the crack is major, but we want the option to get out if its too much or us to handle. house is in the suburbs of montreal, not too far from the city. 3beds 3baths bungalo with an ok sized yard on a quiet street. so we will see what the sellers do... we may lose the house.

madeline: this should totally be a movie... haha, sorta the prelude to what yo expect when your expecting.

ready: i admire your strength. i dont like my job, but stay or the mat leave (which hope to use soon) i love how you planned things out. enjoy, ou only live once and dont think ou will regret.

nmysh: welcome!!!


disclaimer- sorry or typos, typed on ipad


----------



## madeline36

lfrans- the house sounds lovely. I dream of 3 bathrooms one day! I hope the crack issue is minor and it all works out.

Well, interesting that we have so many Canadian gals in this group, funny how the world works. I honeymooned in Banff and Jaspar National parks- LOVED it! had we not bought a house already right at that time we would have tried to move there. Go Canada!

Not much to report here today- some very mild cramping in abdomen going on, pimples are better, and that is about it.

Anybody have fun weekend plans? Ready has the music festival- anybody else? I'll be moving on Sat and then were are taking my BIL and SIL to Lake Tahoe for the day as a thank you for helping us move the heavy stuff. My favorite place on Earth......

Steph- you know, I hear a lot of stories about how that "one night" of BD resulted in a BFP, so you are not out yet!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all well!
I keep forgeting that I am oficially in tww zone. That is probably because the period up to O was so stressful for me (and so for my bf) that now I feel kind of releived thinking that I did O and we did all :sex: that we could. Now, all I can do is just relax and wait. I remember my OB/GYN told me (she is an old lady, who never smiles): there are no symptoms up to 10 dpo. All you can get is pimple breakout. Madeline, I am just saying... :winkwink:

Music festival, lake Tashoe - eh! Enjoy! I have to study this whole weekend, and next weekend, and so on... :flower:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

NMyshyniuk - Welcome! We are a fun group to obsess over TTC with. :) How 

Tynmeg - Sounds like a fun vacation with lots of family time! I have long cycles as well. It can be such a drag, I feel like the slow poke who's always just waiting for the TWW to even start! So happy to hear that your doctor felt like it was your month! This is your fifth cycle, right? 

Madeline - "If he saw what you saw, we'd never BD again!" :haha: Too funny. I was more paranoid when I was in my condo - it is one nice thing about living in a house! Although (TMI Ahead) we were BDing on the couch the other morning and someone knocked on our front door, which has a window without a curtain! We thought for sure they were going to look in and see us, so we were trying to hide! It ended up being a campaigner so we avoided any awkward interactions lol. There is totally a Lifetime movie in all of this! 

Your 10 dpo goal sounds great! I'm sure it will eliminate the stress that early testing can cause. What day will 10 dpo be? I'm sorry to ask, I'm sure I could figure it out but sometimes it is hard to sift through all the messages. :haha: I totally hear you on TTC obsessing equating to a BFP - I think it is a part of why the whole, "relax and it will happen" idea is so counter-intuitive. Every other aspect of life is influenced by putting enough energy and thought into it - this is really dictated by BDing and good health, but not tons of thought! Ugh, frustrating for people who are into putting a lot of mental energy into things! :wacko: Happy you have some distractions. Any new symptoms? 

My cycles tend to be between 32-36 days, ugh! I would LOVE to have a 28 day cycle, I'm so jealous of women who do. Most of that jealousy is because I feel like I PMS for SO long - although I have come to appreciate having a long LP. :thumbup:

Steph - I agree with Madeline, we grew up always being taught that dairy was hard on the immune system. My parents are macrobiotic, so we also always learned that dairy is very hard on the female reproductive system! Everyone always treated us like we were crazy, but Harvard actually just came out with a study that was one of the first to look at the "food pyramid" without any influence or lobbying from any food industry - they recommended eliminating dairy entirely! I found that to be fascinating. I actually used to get 2-3 ear infections a year as an adult, and eliminated dairy almost entirely when I was 22. Haven't gotten them since! I used to get sick a lot more until I figured out that I don't do well with gluten - once I (mostly) eliminated it, I stopped getting sick nearly as much. Just my two ideas, no idea if they are useful to anyone else. :hugs:

Also, no, not bad to drink before the TWW. I guess I've just really started being proactive in changing my relationship with alcohol, as I trust it is fine in moderation but I also don't want to drink a lot and then just generally be rundown and have that impact any chance I have of conceiving. I also have mild to moderate depression, and I've just noticed how much more clarity I have around life and calmness I have with TTC when I'm not dealing with those ups and downs. On that note, nope, didn't quit yet - we've decided my last day will be Sept 27th. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't quite even express how relieved I am about it! As for the music fest, the BF and I are trying to get all of our fun in now, as we are looking at me being unemployed and pregnant (hopefully) in the near future! FYI, I'm with Lenka on this one - let the italian-food-farts rip lol! If it makes you feel any better, it's worth it. :haha: And I know we have all heard it so much, but one BD is all it takes!!! You aren't even close to out of luck. FX! :hugs: 

Lfrans - Congrats on the house, and that is a great idea to have an exception for the crack. Does it seem like it could be the foundation? If it is the right house for you, it will work out! I'm keeping my fx for you. And thank you for the kind words - I am scared, but that is okay. I'm much happier being scared than miserable lol!

AFM, I've decided I'm going to have a couple of adult beverages at the festival. Today things sort of exploded at work and quite frankly I want to just get my mind off of things. I don't know if I will be on here much this weekend, so everyone have fun and if you don't hear from me I will be back on Monday! 

P.S. - I'm totally the caboose! That made me laugh. :haha:


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks for the "welcome backs" and I think it's pretty cool that we have a quite a few Canadian girls on this thread. I would love to spend a day at Lake Tahoe someday. I think this weekend, we may head to the stompede and watch the rodeo...if the rains holds off. If not, I'll be doing some unpacking...like a few of you, I also just moved. It was the beginning of June but with going for my last IUI and then 3 weeks of vacay, a lot of my stuff is still in boxes.

I'm only 2 DPO today and nothing really to report...some slight cramping, but that's pretty normal for this stage in the game.


----------



## Kesh89

Haha too cool! Where are you Canadian ladies from?? I just moved to Brooks Alberta!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey let me put it straight... I'm not Canadian! I'm from Seattle but my grandma who raised me is from Regina. Also my parents, both born in the US met at college in BC. We do have a lot of family in Canada...mostly Alberta! I love it there :happydance:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey ladies! We are getting ready to head out to Bunbury day 2, but just wanted to let you know my OPK came back positive today - I'm going to O in 24-36 hours! :happydance: The caboose will finally be catching up! We BD'd twice this morning. I know you are only supposed to once a day or so, but the second one was just for fun. :blush:

Also, I'm not Canadian, but my mom's whole family is French Canadian....can I be part of the club? :blush:

Tegan and Sara ROCKED last night! Fun was great, but T&S stole the show. Great way to get my mind off things! 

Hope you ladies are enjoying the weekend. Tyandmeg, I hope the rain holds off and you get to enjoy the rodeo! I've never been to one!


----------



## Lenka78

ReadyforNatto, congratulations on your O! It is such a nice feeling to know that you are going to O. Do you temping? I do and my temp has been staying elevated after O. 

I have been to Canada once, Quebec and Montreal. I have to say Quebec is one of the most beautiful cities that I have ever seen and have seen quite a few places. So different, so cozy and food was delicious! We would love to visit it once again. 
Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Kesh89

LOL what a small world Steph, I was born in Regina and lived there for about 7 years! Most of my family, actually like 90% of my family is back in Sask!


----------



## Kesh89

Ps: my temp shot way up this am. 5dpo. This sounds ridiculous but I think this might be the month. I'm exhausted beyond words, I've had weird pelvic twinges since yesterday and last night I had some serious nausea, prob too early for symptoms but a girl can imagine right?! Lol


----------



## madeline36

Hi gals,
Kesh- ooh, I HOPE it's your month!!! Hopefully that good feeling will lead to a BFP!!! Keep us posted.
11 DPO for me and not much. Took a HPT yesterday (10DPO- remember, I promised not a day before!!). BFN, but not surprised.

Symptoms I'm having include very mild achy boobs last night, achy in my...um...down there region (is there a TTC term for this??? There is for everything else!), and some mild waves of nausea, but that could have been the very crappy diet I've subsisted on while moving. I had my first green salad in 4 days tonight, it was heaven.

our new place is darling and I am happy. Too tired to BD, but we will.

Ready- yay for OPK and double BD. Keep it up! I love Tegan and Sara too - saw them about 12 yrs ago for the first time at a music festival and have seen them twice since.

More tomorrow gals, I'm pooped!


----------



## Tynmeg

I really hope you get your BFPs. I'm discouraged this morning. Today, I'm 5 dpo and my temp dropped. It's too early for an implantation dip so I assume its a secondary estrogen surge, which from what I read normally happens when your not pregnant. Grrrr!


----------



## lfrans

tynmeg - dont be discouraged yet... it isnt over til its over... 

kesh- your chart is looking good, hope the temps stay up!! FX

Lenka- im glad to hear you like my city/province. :) how are you feeling?

ready - of course you can be in the canadian club :) congrats on O, I hope this is the month!

madeline - sounds exciting! :)

Im 5dpo, my temp rose significantly yesterday and seemed to stay up today, so im cautiously happy about that. Im feeling pretty normal,but i guess too early for any crazy symptoms.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey all! I hope you had a great weekend! Sounds like everyone had a lot going on.

Kesh--You lived in Regina? That's awesome!! So....FLAT! I've traveled all but 3 US States and they always say Kansas is as flat as a pancake. They've got NOTHING on SK! From my grandmother's farm, you can see clearly her old schoolhouse 2 miles away as if it were a block away.

Madeline--11 DPO...good job for holding off testing before!! I have not gotten a BFP before 12 DPO so hopefully it just takes a little time! FX and :dust: Please keep us posting I've been dying to know all weekend! How is your new place?? Is it close to everything? Does it feel like home?

Natto--how was the music festival? Did you O already? If so, how many DPO are you? Glad you ended up Oing on the earlier side than you were expecting, but not TOO early like me!

Tynmeg...it's not over til it's over! I hate it when people say that when statistically it's unlikely BUT...it is VERY early still hon! :hugs: 

Lenka-I've never been to that part of Canada before...but maybe I will after such a great endorsement!

Ifrans, Tynmeg...I think we're at the exact same cycle day! I'm 6 dpo today. Good for you both on temping...

Although I feel disappointed that I most likely missed my chance this month, I am feeling pretty zen about it. What are the odds that I have the SHORTEST cycle I have ever had in my life...preceded by life craziness that prevented us from bding for the few days before. To add salt to that wound, my libido has been crazy :blush: and we've been bding every day since! :haha: So obviously if it happens, it was definitely meant to be. I'm not hopless but I'm not holding out too much hope for this month and that's ok.

This month we went camping in the mountains by a small German town called Leavenworth. Free primitive campsites...I swam in Icicle Creek. I AM STRONG! :haha::haha: A lot of fun....hot air ballooning on Friday too so this morning it was so hard to get up for work!
Hope you had great weekends ladies!! good luck!


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, I am 6dpo. No symptoms. Temp is staying up. I am getting nervous more and more each day... 
FX for all of you!


----------



## Lenka78

O mine... Ifrans, Tynmeg, Steph, we are all at 5-6 dpo! :happydance:


----------



## madeline36

Hi guys!
Lenka, Steph and Kesh- how cool that you guys are DPO buddies now. Let' see how it all unfolds for you ladies.

Steph- Icicle creek?!! Sounds so...exhilarating!!! Was that in WA? There is just so much amazing camping and hiking and freezing cold swimming up in the PNW. I'm hoping to get up there in Oct to visit my BFF, as I long for the beauty of the PNW.

Well, correction on my last post . Today I am 11 DPO. Yesterday was such a long day, that in my mind the morning that I tested and yesterday were 2 different days, but really they were one :dohh:

Last night I had an odd experience. As I lay in bed my whole hip/pelvis/uterus area felt tingly, like something was happening on the inside. It hurt my boobs mildly to lay on my stomach - maybe this is all a sign? I hate to say that I feel pregnant because I've never been pregnant, but the first intuition that came to me last night was that there was life forming inside me. I have copious lotiony CM and my CP is high and very soft. Hmm....

I hate to really belabor any symptoms because if they turn out not to be a sign of BFP, I think I'm going to feel really silly, ya know!
I will certainly keep you gals posted.

Kesh- is your temp till up?

Steph- It's great that you feel pretty zen about this month, isn't that a much for freeing mental state to be in versus the daily obsession? I feel more zen too, but maybe it's only because there has been so much else going on. I like your attitude and will continue to try and get there myself.

Tynmeg- how are you doing? What DPO are you now?

All this Canada talk is making me hanker for a journey north. I'm such a mountain/evergreen/northern hemisphere gal. A lot of my vacays end up being in Northern Europe or North America! I think this California heat is making me want to head north, but I'll skip SK if it's as flat as y'all say, haha!


----------



## Tynmeg

Today I'm 5 dpo and having some cramping. I was really bummed out when my temp dropped this morning, however I've done some further reading and found this:

_"a corpus luteum dip usually occurs at 4-6 DPO. It is no indication of pregnancy since each cycle your corpus luteum (the "shell" of the ovum follicle) exists and starts to secrete progesterone. If you are pregnant, hcg signals the corpus to continue secretion of progesterone until the 2nd tri. If no hcg is present, by 14 days (give or take) the corpus exhausts the progesterone, and you see AF.

Really the only attention you need to pay is to not confuse it with an ID, which is usually about 7-10 DPO, and to talk to your doc if your LP temps stay close to coverline because it could signal a progesterone deficiency and they might put you on supplements."_

I'm reading more about the corpus luteum now but thought I'd share my update.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I know what you mean Madeline... I have the itch to travel so bad too! Relatives from Edmonton came to visit a couple weeks ago and now I want so bad to go back to Banff and Jasper. Just for clarification did you test yesterday or today or both? Will you test tomorrow??

Good to hear tynmeg! I am curious...does id happen in every woman or just some?

So cool you're visiting wa in October. Its my favorite month by far. The leaves, he rain, he cold. It's all so romantic! No wonder I'm a July baby haha. Yes icicle creek is in wa. If you haven't been to Leavenworth yet I totally recommend it. Hopefully you'll see it with a bump!! Those DO sound like promising signs. I totally know what you mean about being afraid that you're reading into things wrong or too much. But honestly sometimes you can tell!! I definitely knew when I was. I had promising signs 8 and 9 dpo last month so I thought I might be but I wasn't. You all didn't look down on me did you?? Didn't think so. So fx this is your month...so excited for you I could burst!! And if not...then you'll know your body just a bit better. Hugs!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies!!
Steph- yup Regina of all places lol I'm now in Alberta nice and close to mountains!! 
Madeline- it's super cool were all around the same dpo again! I'm 7 today! And yup temp is still definitely up. I don't want to get excited (but I want to get excited lol) I usually have a huge temp dip at 5dpov every month and nothing except the teeny one today.

I really do hope we all get a bfp this month. My doc will be medicating me next cycle if this one is a bust. I never thought it would come to this. Blah.


----------



## Tynmeg

Steph-from what I read, some woman do and some don't. It's not a consistent thing. 

Kesh-I'm up Northern AB, in Grande Prairie. Small world. :)


----------



## Kesh89

Haha tyn too weird!! Ya I'm in Brooks! Neato!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everyone! Ack, I feel like I've been away for two days and have missed so much! It's amazing how much I missed getting back to our little group. :blush: The music festival was awesome, but I was exhausted by Sunday night. We even left The National show early. :cry:Yesterday we were just trying to make up for lost time, cleaning and grocery shopping, etc.! Plus I passed out early (typical for me right around ovulation, I could sleep 14 hours a day.) Lenka, Tynmeg and Steph - so jealous, I wish I was in the DPO club! :blush:

Lenka - thank you for the congrats! I do not temp, in fact this is my first month using OPKs. Temping seems like it requires a lot of effort, so I've sort of back burnered it as a future option. However, it does seem like it gives people so much information, so I am tempted! 

Kesh - are your temps holding! That is awesome, I'm super keeping my fx'd for you! 8 DPO, very exciting! :hugs:

Madeline - I agree with Steph, I've been so curious to see how things unfold for you! I totally understand how you feel about talking about symptoms, but like Steph said - we all are taking note of what is going on with our bodies so closely, and we can't judge anyone for it, even ourselves! I know I brought up the fear of looking silly early on and you were the first to say that we have to be gentle with ourselves. :flower: Let us know how things look - are you testing today? I am really hoping for you!!!

Steph - I did end up O'ing, I am now 2 DPO! :happydance: The music fest rocked our worlds. It rained at the end, but we just happily danced soaking wet lol. You are 7 DPO, you must be getting a bit excited! I know you were bummed about O'ing so early, but it sounds like you are taking things in stride. You know what they say - it only takes one time! And not too bad that there has been a ton of BDing going on for fun! :haha: I admire you for your dip in Icicle Lake and hot air ballooning - two things I would never have the courage to do!

Tynmeg - I'm happy that your temps aren't indicating what you originally thought - I'm keeping my fx'd for you! :hugs:

Lfrans - How are the temps? Sounds promising, fx! 

All of this talk about traveling makes me want to get out of the midwest! Although I love heat - as long as I'm near water, the hotter the better!


----------



## Tynmeg

Well 6 dpo today and my temp went back up. Still having some cramping and I needed to nap yesterday...I was easily annoyed at everything. lol

Madeline - Any update from you? Really hoping this is your month!

We need some BFPs this time around. FX :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline any news?? How many dpo today?


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Madeline, we are all holding our breath and keeping fingers and toes crossed for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## madeline36

Hi gals,
Tynmeg- yay! Hope this is your month. I too needed a nap yesterday (took one in the boss's office, as she was gone- she always leaves an open invitation to do so because she has a recliner in her office for that very purpose!!)

I wish I had more exciting news, but I did test today and got BFN. I'm not reading to much into it, as it is only 12DPO, so it may take more time???

I still have copious CM, sometimes thick, sometimes lotiony and my left boob was achy continuously yesterday. Why only the left? I don't know.

Leaving for a biz trip today but you better believe I packed a HPT! Never leave home without it!

I have also noticed feeling a bit dizzy sometimes, waking up starving the past 2 days, and my heart beating a tad bit faster than usual at times. If this is not BFP, what is up? Could be the heat, though it's not been extremely hot, and it could also be that I've been running around a lot lately with moving and work obligations.

Hmm...the plot thickens.

And you ladies?? How is the TWW for you today??

I hope I can post GOOD news here in the next few days.


----------



## Lenka78

ReadyFor Natto, it must be so romantic to happily dance in the rain&#8230; _&#8220;Life's not about waiting for the storm to pass...It's about learning to dance in the rain&#8230;&#8221;_ So true&#8230; 
Well, I am at 7dpo. Still no symptoms. except that I had a very strange dream last night. I was peeing with blood&#8230; hmm&#8230; :wacko: Actually I have some mild cramping on and off&#8230; I am still not planning to test till Sunday. For me it is easier anticipating a BFP than getting an upsetting BFN. 
Madeline, your symptoms sound so promising! Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us. :friends:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka, we'll be testing the same day then! No symptoms for me either besides some minor cramping. I'm excited for both of us! :happydance:

Madeline--Oh PHOOEY. I was really hoping for a 6 AM quick post announcing a BFP but I guess it will have to wait. Those symptoms seem very promising...and I love how hopeful you are about this cycle! You have no idea how much we want this for you :hugs: 

Natto--I agree...dancing in the rain sounds SO GREAT. How cool, you are a very neat person that just goes with the flow, I love it!

Kesh--I'm glad you have a new doctor that will listen to you. Very much hoping for a BFP for you, too so you don't need to worry about that at all. You're 8dpo today, right? Any symptoms?

Today new roomie is making us dinner! :happydance: She added that she made some homemade sangria for us aw nuts...So I'll have to gracefully decline. Thankfully with wine, I can use my bladder as an excuse since wine irritates a condition. But....so delicious and refreshing...... 

Oh dear, a storm is coming! It's been sunny and warm for the past month! If you ever visit here, visit in July or August...it's incredible. (maybe not AS much as AB though!!) I'd better quickly mow down the weeds before the rain comes. Of course dandelions survive the drought so if we don't mow, our lawn goes into full bloom :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## Tynmeg

Well today I've had on and off mild AF cramping with sporadic pulling sensations. I had this the last time I got my BFP so I'm really hoping this is a good sign. I know it could be nothing but I'm really hopeful. We'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## lfrans

tynmeg: ooohh sounds promising, FX!!!! 

Lenka: Im totally with you, I do not like testing too early. Id rather wait it out than keep getting BFNs. I havent decided when I will test, but probably sometime after next tuesday.

Madeline: sounds very promising, your symptoms sound very similar to how i felt last time I had a BFP. FX!!!

I am currently 8DPO, my temp rose dramatically at 5dpo and stayed high through to yesterday. Today it dropped significantly. Im unsure if I should consider implantation dip or just maybe im out... but its pretty early and for me usually my temp stays high until after i get AF... so not really sure what this means. 

I forgot to update you all on my house hunt. We walked from the house last week - the sellers were making it complicated, making a big deal about a crack in the bricking (which they claim was nothing serious). When they said that they would not accept an inspection report from 2 well known thorough inspectors, we walked. It is illegal to say such a thing, but we just felt they were trying to hide something. We are back looking, there are a few places we have our eyes on.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Tynmeg - I can't help but feel excited about your symptoms, they sound so promising! I'm really hoping this is your month. :hugs:

Madeline - How I want a boss like yours! :haha: Sounds like your work environment is amazing. I don't know if you have visited countdowntopregnancy.com, but they have stats on when pregnant women get their BFPs - according to them almost 20% of (pregnant) women get a BFN at 12 DPO. You are still definitely in it, and we all have our fingers crossed for you! Hope the business trip is a bit of a distraction and we hear good news from you soon. :hugs:

Lenka - It felt romantic, but I'm sure it looked super goofy lol. The thing I love more than anything about DF is that he does not care about acting a fool with me! That dream sounds disconcerting! Maybe it was a bit of anxiety about AF? I've heard vivid dreams are a good sign! :flower:

Steph - Sounds like the new roomie is working out! That is great. It is hard to navigate the TWW/TTC, isn't it? Hope you got your yardwork done before the storm. It has rained here nonstop - we got more rain in the first week of July than we typically get for the entire month! :wacko:

Kesh - any news?

Lfrans - I don't know much about temping, but FX that you had an implantation dip - those are talked about quite a bit, so it sounds very possible! And I have to say it sounds like you did the exact right thing with the house. No one should EVER be trying to hide the ball when it comes to a real estate transaction, and illegal behavior is a huge red flag. Not to mention, a crack in the foundation could potentially be a huge cost to the new owners. I am sure the perfect house is out there for you! :hugs:

AFM - 3 DPO. No symptoms to report, just trucking along and keeping my FX. I'm seriously so excited to see how things turn out for everyone - in a way I'm enjoying being the caboose, I feel like every morning I wake up in anticipation of news from you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Just a note - one thing I have noticed is that I was tired on Monday, but last night I was super energetic and restless, and woke up this morning before my alarm. That NEVER happens post-O - I usually want to sleep and sleep and sleep! I'm not saying it means anything at all, just thought it was interesting! :blush:


----------



## Lenka78

hahaha, ReadyforNatto, you are so funny! :haha:
later! :flower:


----------



## lfrans

ready: when i got BFP, I had major sleeping issues, I was constantly up at crazy hours and totally awake at that time, I had to shift my entire sleep schedule. So... may be a good sign... :)


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Eeekkkk, trying not to get my hopes up! :blush: Were your sleeping habits changing by 3 DPO? Seems so early, but then again I believe that things happen in the body that western medicine is a bit shortsighted on - I know they say that you can't have any symptoms until at least 6 DPO, and I know that is probably true when it comes to the hormonal changes and the symptoms that causes, but I also think that things happen in the body outside of just hormonal changes when you are pregnant, even at first. I mean, come on - it is a very radical thing happening inside of you!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Lenka78 said:


> hahaha, ReadyforNatto, you are so funny! :haha:
> later! :flower:

:blush:


----------



## Kesh89

How's everyone feeling???? Any promising symptoms??
I'm 9dpo and bfn on my crappy ic's. don't think this is the month. Oh well, I refuse to take a frer until af is late. I end up spending way to much on those things!! Lol 
No real symptoms anymore...temp has been the same for 3 days....temp should start going down in the next 3-4 days for af. I really had a good feeling about this month too haha. Oh well, next month ill be getting some fertility help so hopefully it happens then!


----------



## lfrans

I don't really remember when it started. I do have insomnia though, and sometimes take sleep aids. I was taking them then when i thought i was pregnant I stopped and was waking up anytime between 3am and 5am. i ended up giong to bed regularly at 8pm.

I actually do have a few other symptoms, but im trying not too get too excited - i also woke up before my alarm this morning, have had a mild aversion to coffee the past 2ish days, it tastes uber strong to me, i spoke to my husband asking if he changed anything and he says no... breasts feel heavy-ish, they were super itchy the other night.... dunno... im really trying not to overthink everything...


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, yesterday around 9pm I started shivering and it lasted till I fall asleep around 12am. The same thing this morning, I was feeling very cold but my temp was high. Now I am back to normal. However, my boobs are so tender and heavy. I have implants and therefore they are not as sensitive as real ones, but I do feell their heaviness... 
It would be just SOOO awersome if ALL of us get BFP this month!... FX!


----------



## Tynmeg

Kesh - don't give up, you're still in this. It's only 9 dpo. I would never have a the strength to wait to test, so I wish you luck with that. And like you say, you get some fertility help next month so even if this month isn't the month, good things are to come. FX for you!
lfrans and Lenka - Symptons sound good. I hope we get some BFPs this time around.

Today I'm 7 dpo, so officially a week in! Now comes the insanity of "do I test or wait" I normally do good until 9 dpo and then out come the tests. LOL
I'm still having some cramping today and gassy, the pulling sensations seem to have moved to the left side. Who knows?!? I don't have sore bbs or nipples though, just the cramping and gas. Could be anything I guess but I can't wait to know and praying for a BFP!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ifrans-- Good move on the house. House hunting is so much more difficult than it sounds!! Keep us updated...I hope you find a beautiful place that is perfect for a family :happydance: And really, that could be an id. however, I think it should go up by the next day. Has your temp gone back up?

Lenka--that does sound promising! 

Kesh--It's SO early you are not out. So few women get their bfp so early on...I'd wait a couple days before testing again to give your body to catch up with your excitement! I'm 8 dpo and not really having any symptoms either. Ugh. It does suck though.

Natto--yes, she is working out pretty well. Excited that you are still so tired. If that were a pregnancy symptom for ME personally, I would have been pregnant my whole life! You know DH and I went to bed at 8:45 last night? It doesn't get dark til 10! Ridiculous. They should send us to an old folks home.:haha: Anyway, with my bfp, I had a lot of promising signs from like 3 dpo. However, it could be just a correlation and not causation...but still...just sayin' :winkwink:

Madeline--I'm guessing you didn't get a bfp this morning because you haven't written on here today (I guess you have that business trip, too!) but I'm still holding out hope for ya!

Today I have had cramps much stronger than last month at this time before AF here on 8 dpo. Other than that and a ton of gas, (ya'll DEFINITELY wanted to know that) nothin'. Wait, wait, wait...


----------



## Lenka78

StephtheHiker said:


> Ifrans-- Good move on the house. House hunting is so much more difficult than it sounds!! Keep us updated...I hope you find a beautiful place that is perfect for a family :happydance: And really, that could be an id. however, I think it should go up by the next day. Has your temp gone back up?
> 
> Lenka--that does sound promising!
> 
> Kesh--It's SO early you are not out. So few women get their bfp so early on...I'd wait a couple days before testing again to give your body to catch up with your excitement! I'm 8 dpo and not really having any symptoms either. Ugh. It does suck though.
> 
> Natto--yes, she is working out pretty well. Excited that you are still so tired. If that were a pregnancy symptom for ME personally, I would have been pregnant my whole life! You know DH and I went to bed at 8:45 last night? It doesn't get dark til 10! Ridiculous. They should send us to an old folks home.:haha: Anyway, with my bfp, I had a lot of promising signs from like 3 dpo. However, it could be just a correlation and not causation...but still...just sayin' :winkwink:
> 
> Madeline--I'm guessing you didn't get a bfp this morning because you haven't written on here today (I guess you have that business trip, too!) but I'm still holding out hope for ya!
> 
> Today I have had cramps much stronger than last month at this time before AF here on 8 dpo. Other than that and a ton of gas, (ya'll DEFINITELY wanted to know that) nothin'. Wait, wait, wait...

hahaha, of course we want to know about gas and everything! :happydance:


----------



## madeline36

Hi all,
just a quick check in. I've been dying to login to see how everybody is doing!!! I just know one of us will get a BFP this month, if not ALL of us...is that too much to expect? ;)

No big symptoms here except for insomnia (funny mentioned recently in this thread). I have a hard time falling asleep, wake up with a somewhat fast heart beat and like blood is coursing through my veins/arteries (like my blood volume is high), and then waking up around 3 am or so. Weird! It almost feels like anxiety but more mild.

CM is copious and creamy, feeling 'wet' down there.
Left boob hurts somewhat, but nothing really major- aching around areola and nipple.
Hungry!!! I ate a huge dinner last night (biz dinner at restaurant) at 9pm, and I woke up at 3 am with a growling stomach! I had to snack between b-fast and lunch today too, and will probably need a snack before dinner. Ha!

That is it. I haven't tested again, I've been too distracted with work stuff, but tomorrow I will. Don't you worry- I'll fill you in.

Thinking of you all and will respond more thoroughly when I have time. Now onto the next biz meeting....


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'm going to quickly reply how exciting those symptoms are!!Cant wait for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## lfrans

kesh- it isnt over yet!! maybe this is your month!!

steph- house hunting is a bit of a pain, but we are excited of the potential. not too many people are buying now and some sellers are getting nervous. so... good for me!! my temp dip was this morning, so ill know tomorrow if it went back up.

tynmeg- hold out a bit longer before testing!!!! so tempting, but the bfn is such a slap in the face.

madeline- sounds super promising.


----------



## Kesh89

Wahhhh why do I do this to myself month after month. Took a frer and bfn. Oh wells :( kind of getting used to it already


----------



## madeline36

Kesh, it may be too early, right? I am just now 13 DPO and I know you are behind me. I do that too, and then it really impacts my mood, sometimes for the whole day. Hang in there. A BFN today is not a promise that you are not going to get a BFP this cycle. It is still possible....

Okay ladies...drum roll...

After biz trip I had to go to a friend's house to house sit her kitties and chickens for the evening. She is pregnant and has a slough of HPTs (a bunch of which she gave me, as she is 6 months in and pretty sure it's a sticky bean at this point!).
Anyway, I said "What the heck" and took one.

I don't want to get too excited, but it looked like a very faint BFP. It was pink, not an evap line. I compared it to an unused test just to be sure I wasn't imagining things. Nope. It's pink!!! 
My phone camera sucks so no pic, but you best believe that I will test again tomorrow. Holy crap!! I am in shock. My DH is not here with me, so he doesn't even know. This is not something for a phone convo!

My boobs feel really funny now- like a tingly feeling at nipple. It started about 3pm today........

It is going to feel like going to sleep on Christmas eve when I was a kid tonight, as I'll be anxiously awaiting tomorrow.....


----------



## madeline36

Ready, I hope it's your month and that your keen awareness is the inner intuition that something is happening!!! I also agree that sometimes things must be happening prior to implantation that are sending signals (and intuitions??) to the body. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## StephtheHiker

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't wait til tomorrow morning!! I am SO HOPING that this is it for you!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## madeline36

Thank you Steph! Your support and the genuine enthusiasm this group has for one another is seriously amazing to me!! I will let you know!!!


----------



## lfrans

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
So happy for you madeline!!!


----------



## lfrans

Hope everyone is feeling well this morning. I woke up early again. My temp was higher than yesterday, but not as high as it had been. Im not sure if that means anything or not. I stayed in bed until my alarm and took my temp again and it had risen again (but doesnt count cuz i was up playing on ipad.... Yesterday i did the same thing and my temp stayed the same.... I dunno... trying to read into things way too much!!


----------



## Lenka78

OMG, my heart is beating so fast after I read Madeline's post.... :dance: That is amazing!!! That is a good start for this thread this months! More BFPs please! Keep them coming, ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans said:


> Hope everyone is feeling well this morning. I woke up early again. My temp was higher than yesterday, but not as high as it had been. Im not sure if that means anything or not. I stayed in bed until my alarm and took my temp again and it had risen again (but doesnt count cuz i was up playing on ipad.... Yesterday i did the same thing and my temp stayed the same.... I dunno... trying to read into things way too much!!

lfrans, that was probably an implantation dip on the 17th. :thumbup: I didn't have this dip...yet... My temp stays the same since ovulation.....


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - no worries, in march/april when i got bfp, i did not have an implantation dip, so i dont think it is necessary, just sometimes happens. From what i read it happens in both pregnancy and non-pregnancy charts, just happens in pregnancy charts more often.


----------



## Tynmeg

Madeline! Omg! I'm so excited for you. I bet you barely slept in anticipation of testing again and the BFP you got. I'll be waiting for an update this morning. Wahoo!

My temp dipped this morning, 8 dpo so could be an ID but we'll see what it does tomorrow. Still no other symptoms except for the gas and cramping. 

Lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Madeline, OMG ACK!!!!! :happydance: I am at work right now and trying to contain how happy and excited I am!!!! I cannot wait to hear what this morning brings. I seriously cannot stop smiling!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I told DF, he is so happy for you as well! (I may have mentioned that I found an awesome group of women on here!) And thank you, I am hoping that my intuition is keen this month. :blush:

Kesh - how are your temps? You aren't out yet, 9 DPO is still early! FX! :flower:

Lfrans - Thanks for the input on my sleep! So weird, I am up until 11:30 - 12:30 every night, alarm goes off at 6:50 and I'm already awake! Usually post-O I'm asleep between 9-10 and dragging at 7:30. Very, very weird, but I'm trying not to read into it - sometimes cycles are just different. :blush: Any new symptoms for you? How is the coffee tasting this morning? I wish I knew more about temping so I could have an idea of what yours means! 

Lenka - any more symptoms? Chills and heaviness in the bbs, those are good signs! :hugs: I agree - how awesome would it be if we all got our BFPs! :thumbup:

Tynmeg - Sounds promising! I know you mentioned at 9 DPO you start to get the testing itch :haha:, do you plan on starting to test then? Although sounds like you had an ID? I'm still trying to learn temping. FX for you! 

Steph - I hear you about correlation and causation, I think that's why we all get so hesitant about symptom spotting, it is just so dang hard not to! :blush: I'm usually exhausted post-O, that's what is weird right now, I'm wide awake! Although this one would go either way - if I was exhausted, I would still see it as a symptom. :haha: Do you usually cramp between O and AF? Keeping my fx for you. Gas is also a good sign, and lord knows after all of our CM talks, etc., a little gas talk won't hurt anyone! 

AFM, cranky crabby last night (right in line with PMS), but weird pains in my bbs that feel like stabbing (not something I remember experiencing) and the sleeplessness (although I hate to put it that way, I'm sleeping better than I ever have, I'm just way more energized!) We shall see! 

So, just for my own clarification, are these the DPOs of our group? If yours is correct, would you "thank" this, and if not, just post to clarify? I want to make sure I have it right, especially as we all get closer to testing! :happydance:

Madeline - 14 DPO
Kesh - 10 DPO
Lenka - 9 DPO
Steph - 9 DPO 
Lfrans - 9 DPO
Tynmeg - 8 DPO 
Ready - 4 DPO


----------



## Kesh89

Yayayayyaya Madeline!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see a pic, that's so freakin exciting!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Ready - Great job keeping track of everyone, you have mine correct. 
It was only a 0.4 dip so I really don't know if that counts or not but time will tell I guess. I'm not a very patient person when it comes to waiting but in our situation, we really have no choice but to wait. I'm going to try to wait until 10 dpo this time, I figure if I can hold off one extra day then that's a start. The problem is that I get reading and see all the bfps that other people get at 7, 8 & 9 dpo and then I cave.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tynmeg totally know what you mean! I spent some time looking at countdown to pregnancy and looked at all those bfps for 8 dpo...made me feel that if I poas then surely I would get a bfp too! Natto great job! Yes I am 9 dpo today. Crazy dreams last two nights but last night was because my hubby had trouble sleeping so he woke me up a lot. Don't blame him one bit! He fell rock climbing yesterday and sprained his ankle pretty good.

Wish I had something to comment on you guys with your temp charts but I know nothing about post o temping. When I used to temp as birth control I would be lazy and stop temping a few days after o.


----------



## Tynmeg

Steph - Haha, thanks for that...I know I'm not alone in that craziness.


----------



## Lenka78

I see everybody is in excellent mood! :thumbup: Yes, Natto, it is 9dpo for me. Thanks for making the list! 
I do not have any symptoms today. Boobs are back to normal. It is making me so nervous and scared I do not want to see the witch! :shrug: Please stay away!!! I guess only time will tell. I have always been the one who wished there was at least 26 hours a day. Look at me now!...


----------



## Tynmeg

I understand Lenka...I think we all do. Lol

I'm wishing my bbs would get sore, it's crazy...I have these cramps and gas but that's it and for some reason, (maybe cause of the symptons with my first bfp) I think that if my bbs would start hurting as well than things could look promising. The craziness we put ourselves through is just insanity! LOL


----------



## madeline36

Lenka,
I can relate to your comment about usually wanting longer days, but when it comes to TWW, I want to skip days altogether!!

Ready-thank you for making the DPO chart, that is fantastic! Stabbing pain in boobs might be a good sign, that is sort of how mine are feeling, but it's more tingly- and it's intermittent. I don't think everybody has so bbs, though I agree with what was said before that I always want mine to be super sore - as though that alone means BFP!!

So, I had another bout of insomnia last night - awoke at 4am, up until 6. So, I poas again at 5am (why not, it's technically FMU, right?). Still a faint line for BFP, but seriously my phone camera is to lame to capture it. :happydance:

When I get home tonight I'll use a more sensitive test and then a pic is coming!!! However, even with BFP, I'm going to test every other day for a bit just to make sure it isn't a chemical or something. Don't get me wrong, I'm ESTATIC, but also trepidatious (is that a word? If so, my computer doesn't know how to spell it, lol I think so- I mean to say I have trepidation about getting overly excited).

For those who temp, are the expected variations, such as maintenance of elevated temps and a dip at implantation, consistent for all women? I don't know much about temping, I think I've been too lazy to do it thus far, but I know it's kind of a gold standard.

Steph- I must have missed the post about causation vs correlation- the verbiage brings me back to my days of studying epidemiology - are you in Public health by chance or just savvy on these concepts? :)

So, who is going to test next? I hear Tynmeg is waiting until 10DPO, what about others?

So, if my BFP is really that, I hope you gals let me stay in this thread until we all get BFP. I don't want to leave and go to the other forums. You gals mean too much to me!!!!!

I guess we are getting into the exciting yet nerve wracking part of the TWW, yes? I like how we have about 1/2 a month to chat about ourselves and get to know each other, and then once O happens, it's ON!!! Symptoms, HPTs, BBTs and BFPs are the topics d'jour.

Ready-that is so sweet that your DF is also excited for me. I love how the support extends! :friends::happydance:

Have a good day ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## lfrans

ready - im 9dpo today. your symptoms are sounding promising, always hard to tell so early though. 

lenka - you still have time, its not over til its over.... :)

AFM - nothing too exciting, i did have some crazy dreams the past few nights, but dunno... maybe thats nothing. little twinges but not sure if its a big deal or anything...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just a quick reply but OF COURSE we want you to hang around!! We gotta see everything from bfp pics to ultrasounds...etc etc!! I don't blame you for.being cautiously hopeful but I will definitely be praying for a healthy and happy 9 months hug hug hug!!!! PS dh is also extremely happy for you!!


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, any thoughts on how you are going to present BFP news to your significant other? Besides my BF, I can't wait to tell my parents. I mean if I get a BFP this cycle. FX! My dad is turning 62 on July 29th and it would be the best present ever. He has a grandson already, who is 19. My sister had him when she was 19... :wacko::thumbup: Now, she is married to a guy who cannot have kids. So we are so glad that she has a kid already. 
I am kind of late on this one. 35 is considered old to have the fist baby in Russia! My parent almost gave up their hopes... So, I can't wait to see their happy faces on Skype when I tell the news... :blush:

So, what about you? :flower:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Lfrans - sorry about that! I have edited the list so that we have your accurate DPO count. The last thing I want to do is set you back a day - these days can be brutal! :haha:

Madeline - I am over the moon for you! And as Steph already said, OF COURSE we want you to stay! You are such a big part of why this group is so special. :hugs: Plus, if everyone leaves after their TWW, who's going to be left to hang out with the caboose? :shrug: :haha:

Lenka - I'm sure DF will be there when I test, but as for my parents - my mom will just know lol, she is like that. I'm sure we will casually tell them right away, as they know we are trying. For his parents, I'm not sure - I don't think they will be too upset, but it will be more delicate (because we are not married.) I bet you cannot wait to give your parents the news! It is funny how 35 seems so old to others but in the U.S. your 30s has become the goal for many women when looking at when to start TTC! To each his own. :thumbup:


----------



## madeline36

Lenka,
such a good question. Here I am with the news and I haven't even told DH. I've been away and it's just not something to share over the phone or email, lol!!! Not sure how I will even tell him. He knows it's 'about time' for either AF or testing, but not sure he'd inquire about it unless I bring it up. I want it to be sweet but at the same time don't want to make it a big 'thing' and make it too formal/dramatic.

As for parent's.....it turns out both of our sets of parents will be getting together with us next Sunday, so if this BFP truly sticks, then that will be a good day to tell, though it will be so early on (5 wks). I will tell my BFF and also my other prego friend who told me at 5 wks, but probably not anybody else until closer to 12 wks.

Lenka, I am 36 and my folks gave up on me too, especially since we have been married 7 yrs. THey are happy we are trying but I don't think they get the concept, since my mom and dad never had to 'try'...it just happened when they set out for it. However, my mom was 26 at the time, so biology wasn't a big factor.

Ok, I have attached a pic of the FOURTH HPT I took today (3 diff brands). The line is so light I wanted to be sure it is real. Ironically the Dollar Store test showed off the most clear line, though the pic isn't great. Can you even see it? I just keep looking at them at my desk, as though suddenly the line is going to disappear if I don't keep watching it!
God, if I am this neurotic about TTC what is in store for me the next 9 months.

Ready- no fear, we will never leave the caboose behind. We are a unified bunch :)
 



Attached Files:







14DOP.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 74


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline--yup, i definitely see the line!:thumbup: Hoping it will get darker for you really soon! I totally understand your fears. Retest in the morning and see how dark it gets this time! Even though it still might take a while to fully start getting dark. And hahaha about being so neurotic about ttc and what's in store for 9 months!! I think almost all women are the same...or at least those who come to these forums :blush:

Let us know what DH says! You're right...over the phone, no....it's gotta be in person!

Good question, Lenka...that will be so cool to be able to tell your parents over Skype when the time comes (and I hope it's soon!) No good ideas on my part. My hubby knows my schedule so well so he'll know right when I do. I cannot keep such things to myself! :blush: As for my inlaws, when my dh and i were just dating, he was living with his sister. She and I became pretty close (but she doesn't want anything to do with babies or relationships!). One time we were talking about girl names that are also the names of cities...I gave an example, "you know like Detroit!" In my mind, I was thinking Dallas but Detroit popped out. That was 2 years ago and she still won't let me live it down, insisting that we're going to name our firstborn Detroit. So when I tell her, I'll just send her a picture of the Detroit skyline with the estimated due date in front. She'll know right away! And NO we are not naming our child Detroit!

Nothing too exciting over here. 9 DPO and feeling ok, I guess. Still cramping, pretty tired and I just noticed my boobs feeling heavy. I always have the dh test out to see how they feel. He hates the job :winkwink: Don't feel pregnant though. Madeline--it seems like you just knew, didn't you?

Ifrans-I've also been having crazy dreams the last couple nights. Intresting!

Tynmeg-every pregnancy is different so maybe you won't end up with sore boobies the second time around!

Natto--Keep on forgetting to say oops, completely missed that you said that you were having trouble sleeping, not sleeping too much. Don't know how i mixed that up! Still wide awake? How are you feeling today??

Who's testing next??? Sunday for me! I'm trying to hold out til 12dpo since my lp is 15 days instead of 14 on most months.


----------



## Kesh89

Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy I totally see it Madeline!!! That's awesome! Will you test again in am?


----------



## lfrans

Madeline- totally see it! I kinda browse this page regularly from work, didnt notice the other post where you were talking about correlation and causation... I have an MPH... lol, makes me think of my epi classes (as does reading alot of symptom spotting during tww). Enjoy telling your family, itll be great no matter how you do it!

Lenka - I have not really thought about it, I think DH and I will keep it to ourselves for atleast a few days before telling our parents. Last time we told our parents and siblings right away. I am sure DH will know when i am planning on testing and will be home. 

Steph - sounding good, I also noticed my boobs were a bit heavy the other day. And my DH is also the tester. actually, when i had the miscarriage, before we knew for sure, i kept asking him if they were as heavy as before and he didnt know. so afterwards i made him figure out my "baseline" for next time.

Im doing ok, hungry today, little twinges in my abdomen... nothing much else... As for testing, im going to try to wait until atleast 14dpo if not 15-16. I HATE bfns (although hate af too right now). I find it really depressing, so ill try to wait to test when im more sure about it anyways. So, Ready- even though you are the caboose, I may be waiting for you anyways :)


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, your story about &#8220;Detroit&#8221; is so hilarious. It is a cool idea to send your sister in law a picture of Detroit as a clue. In regards to names, I personally love all the names starting with J, like John, Jason, Jonathan, James&#8230; 
Madeline, is it hard not to share the news with your husband? I bet it is&#8230; Well, I can only imagine how happy he will be to hear that he is going to be a dad&#8230; All our DHs... 
Ifrans, I am with you on testing. I am not sure if I will have enough guts to test on Sunday&#8230; Somehow it is easier for me not to test and just wait eventhough it is driving me crazy&#8230; If AF does not arrive by next Tuesday, it will mean that I have a good chance.
Kesh, you are still in, right?
:flower: and :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madline and Ifrans, I totally forgot to explain the correlation/causation thing...! My major and 2 minors were in foreign languages but I did manage one normal minor in psychology! I have also done a research project on my own that was me driving across the country asking people about social media and its effect on happiness on people...but doing a study was driving home the point of correlation/causation. I wish this was taught from middle school on. Critical thinking skills, despite so much more information with the internet, are becoming a lost art (I don't totally mean that...but it is actually becoming less emphasized which is sad)

So Ifrans....does he notice them feeling heavier now?? Good for you and Lenka waiting so long to test. I usually test at 11 dpo but I think I'll still test on Sunday. That's still good for me! I picked up some dollar store tests that I have never used before...must...be...patient...


----------



## Kesh89

Yup I'm still in the game. I'm sure my temp will come back up tomorrow...
Does anyone know if you feel implantation cramps?! I've been crampy all day, not af cramps, just weird uterusy feeling cramps haha if that makes any sense!


----------



## madeline36

Steph, I can't wait to hear you have a BFP so we can celebrate the upcoming arrival of baby "Detroit". Haha! What languages did you study? I minored in Spanish in college and sometimes wish linguistics was my field, I'm certainly better at it than some of this sciencey stuff!

DH got teary and was happy/scared, excited, etc. HE is applying for jobs online right now-nothing like knowing a baby is coming to get a man to the task of being the breadwinner. He actually applies for jobs a lot, I just see a fire in him now.

Lenka and lfrans- I am impressed that you can wait, even when BFNs get you down. I got too obsessive, but the I am frustrated that I wasted a test when I knew it would likely not yield anything...only to turn around and do it again. I did not see BFP until 13DPO, and yes, I will test again tomorrow and probably every day until the due date ha! Just kidding......

Kesh- I hear people mention Implantation cramps- I've heard them referred to as more mild than AF cramps, but more like a tugging or pulling in the uterus area.
Fingers crossed!!!!!

So, in the whole day of being pregnant that I've had now under my belt, I can say that I feel absolutely starving, get somewhat short of breath when I get up too fast (I attruibte this to how much blood volume begins to increase when you are first pregnant. It does it early on and then later on near T3, I think- both at faster rates than any other time). I also have kind of stretchy/crampy feelings in uterus.

As for names, if it's a girl it will be Anjali Rogan- we've had that name for years. If it's a boy, it might be Rogan or Holden - not sure yet.

It sounds like we all have really awesome DH/DB/DF, etc. Lucky us! They support is in this TTC journey and even make the sacrifice of testing our boobs for us. I love that one!

Ready- I hope you sleep well tonight, unless NOT sleeping well means a BFP is coming your way! Also, when do you make the career change so you can volunteer full time?

Good night all!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Madeline - just to chime in, that is definitely a line! :happydance: Gosh I am so excited for you. And neurotic is a strong word - I'm sure you will be very in tune with everything that is going on and very careful about taking care of your bean. :hugs: Hope those lines just get darker and darker! Also, LOVE your names! 

Steph - Love the Detroit idea. Although now they may think you are having a broke baby! :haha: You joke, but I'm sure there is a Detroit out there! We live in a very hippie-esque neighborhood and a friend of ours with two kids met a Match and Arrow (sisters) on the playground a few weeks ago. They also met a Larry, which when juxtaposed, really made me laugh. 

And DF definitely hates testing out the bbs as well haha - actually he might, because mine get so sore that's about as close as he gets to them for about 10 days! :haha: Also, you were only temporarily incorrect, as today I am EXHAUSTED! 

AFM, I am exhausted today, and I've had two noticeable things - #1, I feel itchy, particularly my breasts. However, this is a hard one to read, as I have also had a breast surgery (reduction) and I find that my scars will get very itchy sometimes. Lenka, if you have scars, do you find that as well? #2 - I have felt crampy, which is pretty normal, except I usually have cramps and pains around my ovaries and this time it is more around my uterus, right above my pelvic bone. Although not a sign, I thought this was really awesome - last night my parents came over to celebrate D-Day (the day I was adopted, which we celebrate like a birthday, and called D day because my name is Dominique.) My dad gave me a card with irises on the front, and inside he wrote all about the history of irises, including what they symbolize, the meaning of the name, their mythological history, etc. (We are huge nerds.) Then he said how I have always reminded him of these characteristics. My mind was a little blown because for two weeks I've been telling DF I want to name our first daughter IRIS!!! I may have teared up a bit..... :blush:


So Steph is testing on Sunday, July 21, any others with solid ideas of when they are testing? Lfrans, sounds like you will be July 23-25, I plan on holding out until the 26th. I hear you on hating the BFNs! Tynmeg, any updates on your symptoms? It sounds like you, Lfrans, Lenka and Kesh all have some promising signs! FX. :)


----------



## Kesh89

Well I could have sworn I saw something on my two ic this am. Think Evaps. I had a pretty
nasty evap last cycle so I want to wait and see what the next test says before I use my last frer. Don't think this is the month regardless. I think I just want it so bad my body's throwing me these vague symptoms. Af is due Tuesday-ish, so well see! Ill take my last frer tomorrow probably


----------



## lfrans

madeline - great names! your symptoms sound pretty normal for early pregnancy as far as i know (and somewhat based on my limited experience). I hope your DH gets a job soon, mine has a job he isnt happy in and is looking (again, this is job #3 since last year).

Ready - i was itchy a few days ago... maybe its a symptom! no idea! But scars do get itchy too... are you itchy around your scar? Iris is a beautiful name, hopefully you will be able to use it soon. You are spot on with my potential testing dates, but as i get closer, i may be tempted to test earlier... 

Kesh - looks like your temp went up today, woohoo! Mine is on a slow crawl up since it dipped 2 days ago... I dunno... I am trying hard not to overthink every little thing, but im so bad at that!

Steph - they dont seem too heavy to me today, they seemed it the other day. but maybe i got used to them, he wont give me an answer - doesnt want to give me the wrong one.... 

Lenka - agreed wrt testing, but really do what you are comfortable with. 

AFM, I did not sleep last night... I woke up around 3 and tossed and turned trying to fall back asleep til 5 when i finally got up and watched tv. now im exhausted! no symptoms otherwise that im noticing...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Natto--your dad seems sooo sweet to have done that for you! And yes, Iris is a beautiful name :hugs: If you have a boy, do you have any names in store? About Detroit--you're right, there are a lot of crazy names out there...I always thought it would be amusing to name a kid's middle name "And the 40 Thieves" So Let's say...Iris A. Smith. Oh, honey, what does the A stand for? Anne? No! AND THE FORTY THIEVES Hehe just kidding. About Detroit, I love Michigan. I visited a friend in a suburb there and it was just beautiful. The whole state is. The U.P., everything. 

Kesh--it's still so very early hon! You may feel out, and honestly, you can very well be but dont count yourself out because of how early it still is. I don't feel like this is my month either. Frustrating. With every month, and I'm not freaking out because it hasn't been too many, but the fears the doctors were right get me each time. I know I'm young and so are you so there is definitely time. 

Very disappointing DH broke his ankle, poor guy. We'll find out on Monday if he'll need surgery or not. I feel bad, his youngest brother is coming in to town today to spend the weekend with us for his 21st birthday. Next weekend, his other brother is coming in for the week. We had plans for backpacking 2 different times in August. Also, we've been planning for quite some time that when he gets a job, we'll take time off work and go and travel somewhere. (Eastern Europe, Ireland/Scotland, or the Camino de Santiago again) We especially wanted to do this before a baby is in our future. Now with a cast on his foot for at LEAST 2 months and only that short if he doesn't need surgery, all the plans are down the tubes. I guess that's how life goes...

Madeline--I studied Spanish as my major, I got minors in Japanese and German but I studied Chinese quite a bit but more after college in Taiwan. That's so sweet that DH got all teary eyed....Is he networking to find jobs? Here's to hoping that fire under his butt will get him something fast! I swear that's the only way to find them these days...still no luck with my hubby either. I think he's feeling pretty discouraged. 

10 DPO and wouldn't I feel something if I were indeed preggo? I am kind of glad we only got one bd in because if I felt like we took full advantage of this month and if I felt more hopeful, then this tww would go sooooo slow!

Thanks for being such a support. Things are getting exciting and I can't wait for more testing!!:hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

My gosh, all your posts are so warm, kind and attentive, I just cannot keep up with them. But I do read every single word written in them and it fills me with warmness. :hugs: I wish from the bottom of my heart that you all get BFP this cycle or at least next one for sure, and that your DH find a job that they can only dream of!!! You are just amazing. And funny. :winkwink:

Well, about me now. Last night I had a dream again that the witch got me. I woke up around 6am literally sweating!!! 

My scars from breast augmentation are so small they are almost invisible, my Doc was such a pro. So they do not itch a bit. But my left nipple is so sensitive today. That is it. No other syptoms at all. :nope: I am not tired, no cramping, nothing... At least, the temp is still up!

Madeline, how do you feel today?


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hi Ladies
I was a regular on bnb about 3 years ago when I was expecting my first son. Took a little dip back when I was expecting my second in March. Unfortunately, that only lasted a couple of days as we found out it was ectopic just a few days later. I was treated with mtx, then they decided to remove my right tube as I'd be flying home a week later and they didnt want to risk a rupture on the plane. So now here we are in July...after waiting the recommended 3 months to ttc after mtx dose. Both earlier pregnancies were unplanned but welcomed so its weird to be in the "ttc" category for the first time. I've been reading all of your posts since june and am sending tons of baby dust your way. I ovluated around the 15th of July and am now waiting. I too am taking every twinge/pain as a sign I'm pregnant...I'm so ready for another little one! DH (ahhh, feels good to call him that) works overseas and leaves mid august so if we dont get a BFP this month we've got one more try before he's gone for at least 3 months...

It feels good to be back!


----------



## lfrans

Steph - great attitude, but you never really know. Not everyone seems to have symptoms prior to a BFP and many people with symptoms are not pregnant... 

Lenka- dreams are funny. dont worry about it until AF shows up you are still in the game!!

Birthday Baby- welcome! Sorry to hear about the ectopic pregnancy. So scary. When I had my miscarriage in april, they never were able to 100% rule out ectopic, so I also had mtx. Wow, it really took a toll on me, I was totally out of it for atleast a week. My doctor told me I could start trying again after 1 cycle. They did not even recommend extra folic acid, but I have been taking extra anyways. How are you feeling now? What does your husband do overseas? (btw - congrats on wedding :))

AFM - Its 6:30 am, I have been up for about 2 hours. I cannot sleep!! Im tired, fall asleep early-ish but am up by 4ish the past 2 days (which is exactly what happened to me when i got BFP last time...) so im cautiously optimistic. I was feeling very claustrophobic yesterday while working in a humid room, but the heat at one point in the day was so hot that the ac was useless.... so i dunno... could be nothing. I was also pretty hungry yesterday and was craving meat for the past few days.


----------



## Tynmeg

Good morning ladies, today is 10 dpo, I officially made it past 9 to test. I woke up at 5 am needing to pee so I decided to test, as Madeline would say, drum roll please....BFP. :) I sat there picking up the test and putting it back down, just to make sure the line was really there. Then I woke up my DW and asked her to look to make sure I wasn't seeing things. She sees it too! It's a light line but definitely there and in color. I'm going to keep testing to make sure the line gets darker. I'm so excited but a lil nervous too. Praying for sticky little beans and more BFPs!
 



Attached Files:







test - 10 dpo.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 75


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :yipee::headspin::dance: That is awesome!

2nd BFP in this group!!! lalala :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Birthday Baby, welcome to the group! Hopefully this is the luckiest thread of all! :winkwink:
Ladies, who is testing next? I might test tomorrow (Sunday) morning if I have enough nerves. I just need to study the whole day and concentrate, I do not want to be distracted by "not good" test result...


----------



## Tynmeg

Yes, welcome birthday baby to the group. We have a great bunch on here. Speaking of "birthday baby" I was playing with a website to see what my due date would be...it's my birthday! What a present that would be! And even it he/she wasn't born on the due date, which normally they aren't, I still think it's super cool! :)


----------



## birthdaybaby

Thanks you ladies! I've been missing some bnb love in my life! 
Ifrans - my husband plays basketball professionally. He was playing for this new Canadian league NBDL but this is his first season getting his foot in the door overseas. He's really dedicated and works hard. I'm super happy for him but also want to punch him in the stomach for have to be away for so long :wink:

Tynmeg-congratulations! I definitely see the line too!!! So exciting! There's something special about sharing birthdays, or even having them close. We're like two press in a pod! 

Lenka78-thanks, I hope so too! Good luck studying. 

I'm only almost a week-ish dpo but I've been exhausted. I also seem to have a little tummy... I know it sounds crazy but the second time sound I looked like I was three months at 6weeks. I guess your body remembers what to do and gets things moving right away. Here's to some more BFPs


----------



## StephtheHiker

Didn't we say July was going to be a good month????!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!!!!!! Sooo excited for you! When's your birthday?? How many dpo again?? I'm still waiting to test tomorrow...can't wait for more updates from you and Madeline!!


----------



## Tynmeg

10 dpo today and my birthday is April 3. :) I'll keep yas updated and hopefully the lines get darker. Fx and I had a great feeling about our group for July too. :)


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg said:


> 10 dpo today and my birthday is April 3. :) I'll keep yas updated and hopefully the lines get darker. Fx and I had a great feeling about our group for July too. :)

Tynmeg, please keep us posted. Question: have u had any cramps? I am asking because I have not. As a matter of fact it feels so nice in my stomach... Do not know if it is a good sign or not really...


----------



## Tynmeg

Cramps and gas have been really my only symptom. They are different cramps, something like mild AF cramps with twinges and pulling sensations that are sometimes on the right and other times on the left. My bbs aren't sore yet and I really haven't been that tired, if anything, I have a bit of insomnia. 
Everyone is very different though, so don't let "no cramps" bum you out.


----------



## lfrans

woohoo!!!!!!!!!!! congrats tynmeg!! i totally see the line. congrats!!!


----------



## madeline36

birthdaybaby- welcome and contgrats on your recent wedding. You and I also have very close bdays- I'm Sept 17th. I am sending you extra baby dust, since your immediate window closes for a bit after August.

Lenka- I agree that the posts on this thread are so warm and heartfelt, I truly feel the caring that is sent across the wires and the words. You know, a good friend of mine felt NOTHING until she got her BFP, and that was about 2 days after a missed period. Within the week her boobs got sore and she has some tiredness, but even now at 6 months she doesn't feel much different. I think I'm sharing this b/c non-symptoms can be a symptom too, lol!

Ready- what a beautiful story about celebrating D-Day and the Iris connection with your dad and what you and DF are considering as a name. Bet it has extra special meaning now...... I'm sorry to hear you are exhausted, I hope you catch up on that sleep soon.

Kesh- I agree with Steph, it's still early. Think of all the people who don't get BFP until DPO15 or beyond. Do your temps look good? They look elevated, from the chart I see, but I really have no idea how to interpret that.

Steph-so do you speak FOUR languages (Chinese, German, Spanish and English)?? No wonder you are so articulate with your words, you are a master of them! I found that studying Spanish completely changed my understanding of English (for the better) also, and sometimes I still feel it is easier for me express myself in Spanish than English, which is odd to anybody else since I don't come from a family who speaks Spanish. 

AFM, still getting BFP when I test (which I have done daily b/c I want to monitor this bean!). My boobs feel unlike anything else I've ever felt. Before BFP during this cycle they itched, now they ache from the very core, but it's on and off. I also feel twinges and tugs in my uterus, but they are subtle. I'm very tired today, but it's hot out and we have been running around like chickens with heads cut off!!

Thank you to all who have expressed support for DH and his job. I know all the support truly does help. I believe the universe hears such things. lfrans- you are right that a hated job is also not a good situation, even if it is a job. I sometimes wonder if it is asking too much for DH to find a decent job that pays more ok but that he also likes? He has been networking more and has an interview Monday at the local University (where we both did our grad work) to do temp work as an analyst. The opportunity came to him through a friend he networked with.

Last week he interviewed for a job 45 min away serving food at a school cafeteria 3 hrs/day, 3 days/week. It paid $90/week. That is not a typo. It's hard to see him even interviewing for such jobs, given his extensive professional experience AND having a PhD. He is not taking the opportunity, as the gas alone would eat up all of that. This is what we have been dealing with for 9 months. I am going to do what I can to send energy out there that there is a good opportunity for him that works for our lives. I just believe it!

Ok ladies, have a great afternoon. I can't wait to see more BFPs on this thread!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey Madeline, did you see my news?! There's 2 of us now. :) come on more BFPs!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hi Ladies! Gosh, so much to respond to! Loving getting to know everyone. :hugs:

Without further ado.... Tynmeg, CONGRATS!!!!! :wohoo: I am so happy for you. Have you had a chance to share with DW? Hope you two are over the moon!

Madeline - happy to hear you are settling in! Sending many, many positive vibes out for your DH to find a job that utilizes his knowledge and skills and that pays well. Have you gotten to tell him about your BFP? Sorry if I missed it, we have been moving all day and so I could only briefly glance, so if you already answered I will read it tomorrow. :blush:

BirthdayBaby - Welcome!!! Happy to have you join this lucky thread! Two BFPs already, woohoo! :flower:

AFM, I've got to say, I know it goes against everything we are "supposed" to proclaim, but I truly feel like I'm pregnant. Yesterday I had the weirdest cramps ever, very low and right over my pubic bone, and unlike anything I've ever felt. Call it what you will, (and it could be incorrect!), but I feel like I just know it was implantation. After all of those nights of energy and sleeplessness, yesterday I was out at 6:30 for the night, except to wake up and eat a bowl of soup! We will see if I am correct, and the great thing about you ladies is that you won't judge me if I'm wrong. :blush:

Will respond more tomorrow - just wanted to say hi, congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hi Madeline, 
Yay, the other BFP is you!!! Congratulations. I was following your story in the first 10 pages, I'm so happy for you. I, too, am sending some positive vibes to you and your hubby! I know how frustrating is to see them work so hard and be so talented without having it rewarded. 

Thanks readyfornatto, I'm glad to be here! 

I've been exhausted for the last five days. Not sure when I actually ovulated but according to the standard 28 day cycle I should have ov on the 15. (prob a little earlier since I think my cycle is around 26 days). I've also had odd twinge cramping and either I'm pregnant or have a uti bc I'm going to the washroom every half hour...though it could be because it's hot and I'm drinking lots of water s-)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Natto--I love your honesty with saying that you feel you're pregnant. No beating around the bush and pretending you're thinking something else, llove it love it love it!! I SO HOPE you're right!! Will you hurry up with this tww and test??

Madeline--you are so sweet <3 Are your BFPs getting darker now? When are you going to set up a dr appt? I guess it's only been a couple days...in the tww it feels like AGES since you announced your BFP.:hugs:

Anyone testing soon?? Tynmeg that is really awesome you got a bfp so early....that's probably a good sign! I bet it was even clearer in person. Praying so much for a happy and healthy 9 months for you.

birthday...26 day cycle...good question. You could have ovulated at CD 15 or earlier. I am going to have a 26 or 25 day cycle this month, the shortest I have ever had. But I oed on CD 10 to get such a short cycle so you might be even further along in the tww than you thought! My LP is pretty long, a solid 14 or 15 days.

Kesh, lfrans, lenka--any updates?

Off to my BIL's 21st birthday party! We took him hiking in the mountains, and since he's from TX he was having a bit of trouble with the hike, but it was AWESOME seeing his face go from miserable to utter amazement when he looked up to see an alpine lake with a ride of mountains surrounding it like a waterfall coated crater. Poor DH has to stay home from everything with his broken ankle.

Good luck, ladies!:happydance: :hugs: Who's BFP is next?! I can't wait! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg said:


> Hey Madeline, did you see my news?! There's 2 of us now. :) come on more BFPs!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am SO elated for you Tynmeg. I must have missed this news...how could I have missed this??!! 

Oh, yay! I'm so glad you created this thread last month b/c here we are celebrating BFP's!! And I bet there will be more too!!!

How did your partner take it?

I have told DH and he was teary and excited, though now he is scared as hell, lol!!

If I could drink champagne I would toast to happy and healthy pregnancies for you and I Tynmeg, and for that to come for all of us this month or very soon!! 

Ready, I too felt pregnant. Just 'knew' it. DH said he knew it too.....


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg said:


> Good morning ladies, today is 10 dpo, I officially made it past 9 to test. I woke up at 5 am needing to pee so I decided to test, as Madeline would say, drum roll please....BFP. :) I sat there picking up the test and putting it back down, just to make sure the line was really there. Then I woke up my DW and asked her to look to make sure I wasn't seeing things. She sees it too! It's a light line but definitely there and in color. I'm going to keep testing to make sure the line gets darker. I'm so excited but a lil nervous too. Praying for sticky little beans and more BFPs!

Had to go back to your original announcement so I could see how it all happened! Woot!!!!! Sticky beans...sticky beans...sticky beans....


----------



## Lenka78

Good morning ladies... I had light brownish CM when I wiped yesterday night and this morning. I hope that is not the early signs of AF!!! I do not think I will test today. I just can't...
:flower:


----------



## birthdaybaby

Madeline hopefully we'll be celebrating our birthdays and births together this year! 
Lenka78 ....implantation bleeding? Stay hopeful. I tested today BFN! AF isn't due for another 6 days but I just had to. I used clear blue which recommends within a 4day window... but I thought I'd try anyways! 

Steph, thanks for the info. I just downloaded the fertility tracker to give me a better idea. Looks like I'm 7dpo, definitely further than I thought. I'll wait until Tuesday to test again!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tested today at 12 dpo BFN


----------



## Kesh89

I feel your pain Steph - 13dpo here and bfn, although I had a VERY convincing bfp yesterday on my greenhandled IC. boo!


----------



## Kesh89

Congrats Tynmeg!! Just saw your post, how exciting!!!


----------



## Kesh89

and pss, not sure what to think of my temps, they're still definitely up there compared to previous months. It does look like theyre going down but it looks this way because 5-6dpo temps were really high, but I'm actually right at par with my regular post-o temps. My temp has usually dropped by now ..


----------



## StephtheHiker

Kesh-- Looking at your temps, I am confused. I remember in a class I had to take when it caming to temping, the spike in temperature was directly post-o. So i'm confused...i see your cm coincides with your o date you said but it takes a few days and then spikes later on. Those two don't seem to have matched up to me so obviously I am missing something....I was never very good at temping.

I got these cheapie preggo tests from a discount grocery store called Family Care One Step...I'm guessing they're reliable but looking at countdown to pregnancy, the dollar store tests are showing 65% accuracy at 12dpo compared to FRER with 88%...both have a sensitivity of 25. And I have never even heard of this brand before. Any ideas?


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, Kesh, we are still in, aren't we? 
I have not tested yet. But no more brownish CM. I just realized that I did have a temp dip at 11dpo, which was yesterday. Today temp is up by 0.2. So may be it was the implantation dip indeed as birthdaybaby suggested?... I do not have any AF cramps, which gives me even more hope. But at the same time I usually never do, just a couple hours before AF arrives...
I keep my fingers crossed for all of us! :hugs:
How do our pregnant ladies feel? :flower:
Natto, how about you? Any symptoms today?


----------



## lfrans

Natto - how are you feeling? Have you tested? I am back and forth on "feeling pregnant" Last month i had convinced myself that i was, and clearly was not... This month Im trying not to get too excited about anything, but driving myself crazy!!

Birthday- dont worry about a BFN, its still so early :) 

Lenka- I also had some spotting today- drove me crazy!!! I dunno... will describe below

Kesh- your chart looks promising... :) temps are staying high which is key :) 

Tynmeg, Madeline, how are you ladies feeling??

AFM- woke up this morning with serious temperature rise (yay) I was feeling very confident. Was sorta cursing myself that i do not have any tests at home at the moment. I contemplated making DH go out to buy me one while i held in my pee.... but did not do that. :) After breakfast and pretty much the rest of the day i have been super irritable. Everything annoys me today. Then, went to pee around 11ish and noticed a little bit of very light brown (almost more tan than brown colour) spotting. I was so upset. I was convinced i was getting AF. WE were not home and i got more irritable (poor DH).
I got home and have been obsessing. I put on a tampon and pulled it out right away to see what was going on... was red... I was devastated... then i put in another one thinking AF was coming, but it felt uncomfortable - pulled it out and... nothing, completely clean.... dunno....


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, we are on the same page. I have been so irritable too today. I could not study in the morning so my BF and I just went to a lake, but I could not relax at all. Now back at the computer trying to concentrate on my school but it just drives me crazy... Btw, your temp chart look SOOO promising! FX!
I have only two tests left from last time. I am going to use one on Tuesday morning if the witch does not come by then... Please stay away!

Oo, just remembered, my areolas have been so puffy in the last couple of days... Can't recall them being so puffy before...


----------



## madeline36

lfrans- OMG, that was me 2 cycles ago. I totally obsessed when I saw some red and watched it like a hawk. Is this when AF is due? Could be IB, or sometimes women bleed around AF even with BFP. Hard to say at this point, I suppose.

Lenka- maybe your irritability is a good sign? :) I too used to find that studying and irritability used to go hand in hand with each other.....could be a sign. It's so hard when you are at the near end of TWW and things look so similar to AF or just 'life' feelings that it's hard to tell. 

To all of you ladies, until AF shows, it is still possible. Keeping my Fx for you all!!

AFM, I feel fine today. Tested this AM to see if the line got darker and it did. I will test every few days until I see the doctor, which I haven't scheduled yet. I have an HMO and usually I can get in pretty early, I think.

It's so weird to see life through the lens of being pregnant. It still feels weird to say. We haven't told ANYBODY (except you ladies). We still aren't sure how/when we want to do so. I want to wait until at least 5 weeks to tell close friends/family and then 12 weeks to tell the "world".

I was with my mom and some friends today and felt so odd about it, like I was hiding a huge secret from her. However, it was not the place nor time for the announcement.

So I realized that in 3 weeks my hubby and I are going scuba diving....well, rather HE is now going scuba diving. It's just a day trip with a friend in lake Tahoe, nothing exotic. But I'll have to kayak or something. It does mean telling the group organizer, which was not my original plan, but I'll have to do so now.

Tynmeg- how about you?

Oh, and physically I am still having insomnia and having loads of CM. Sheesh! My boobs don't hurt that much today. 

DH is feeling overwhelmed by it, but he overwhelms easily so I'm not stressing about that right now. I'm definitely the ring leader of any big change operations in our house. He just doesn't manage it well, and without a job he frets a lot.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! Feel like it's been forever, I've read through - so much going on! 

Kesh - any updates? I had two evaps two cycles ago (technically before we started trying, so I didn't even know they existed! :wacko:) How are you feeling? I looked at your chart, but I really don't know how to read them very well! :blush: FX for you!

Lenka - How are your feeling? How are your temps looking? Still have any nipple sensitivity? Really hoping AF stays away and the brown CM was implantation bleeding, sounds like your temps are promising! :hugs: Puffy areolas - that could be good! Are they getting any darker? Sorry you could not relax by the lake, I hope you got some school work done - sometimes it can be a good distraction. I have been so irritated as well - sounds like a lot of our DF/DHs are getting the raw end of things! 

Lfrans - Sounds like between your temps and the insomnia, things are promising! Have you had IBs with prior pregnancies? (Sorry if you have already mentioned!) I don't know about you, but once my AF is red, I do not have a tampon come out with nothing on it! FX for you! 

Tynmeg - Congrats again, that is so cool that you will be due on your birthday! Keeping FX for a sticky bean! 

BirthdayBaby - Around 8 DPO, you and I are on just about the same schedule! I guess I'm no longer the lonely caboose. :haha: Congrats on the wedding and congrats to your DH, although it must be hard having him travel. Sounds like your symptoms are shaping up, FX! Also, I can relate on the tummy - I looked in the mirror today and was like, woah! Where did all of that bloat come from?! :blush: Luckily DF is very good at proactively telling me I look great - sometimes I think he can read my insecure thoughts! 

Steph - Sorry about the BFN, but I will say that I usually turn to info outside of B&B when it comes to pregnancy tests, only because I feel like so many women on this site get them so early! It is so possible to get a BFN at 12 DPO even if you are pregnant, especially with a test that may or may not be as sensitive as it advertises to be. Not trying to create false hope or anything like that, I have just read that it can take a lot longer than 12 DPO to show up. :hugs: FX that this is your month. Also, so sorry to hear about DH's ankle! When I read that I thought, "Oh no, they seem so active and outdoorsy!" Big hugs to him, I hope he has a speedy recovery. Happy your BIL was able to celebrate his birthday and enjoy the scenery. Also, I know it was from a while back, but your major sounds awesome! I've always been so jealous of people who are linguistically gifted! And The Forty Thieves - OMG hysterical. I had to tell DF about that one, we both got a good chuckle. Thank you so much for your support - I am telling you, I just feel pregnant! We shall see! Feels awesome to be able to say that with such an accepting group - this TWW can really make you feel insecure and vulnerable! Also, to answer your question - in terms of boys names, I really like the name Ari. I also really like Isiah. My last name (the name they will get) is very short - three letters - so we are thinking about names that go well with that. For a girl I love the middle name Francoise, but not with Iris - guess I will just have to have two girls lol. 

Madeline - Good luck to DH on his interview tomorrow! Gosh, I feel like there won't be enough :happydance: to go around when he finds the position that makes him feel happy and fulfilled. It is coming (as you have told me!) :hugs: Although no champagne is in order, I hope you two have gotten a chance to celebrate. I can imagine he feels some internal pressure to provide for his little bean, and that could lead to some fretting, especially when change is hard on someone. I am sending good vibes for the three of you! I hear you on the lying - I don't even have a BFP, but during the move my mom would NOT let me lift anything and told me the second she saw me, "oh my, you are pregnant!" I felt like the whole group was like, she won't lift anything... she won't drink beer... she won't tell us why... but what do you do? It's personal! :shrug: 

So happy your lines are getting darker and darker. Sorry about the scuba diving (well not really, but you know what I mean. :winkwink:) Could you tell them you have an ear infection or something? I don't think you can dive when having ear issues, but I could be wrong. 

AFM, I am holding out testing until 10 DPO, so Weds it is! So far I have been unbelievable crabby and emotional, which is nothing unusual. However, I will say my boobs hurt in a way that I have never felt before - almost the way it feels when you push on a bruise? That's the only way I can describe it. They usually get sore, but this feels very different. I'm gassy, but between a gluten allergy and an allergy to honey, that is NOTHING new. :haha: DF and I "just know." I guess we will see if our intuition is off in a few days. :winkwink: I'm super bloated as well - poor DF has been trying to convince me that I don't look pregnant already! :haha: It doesn't help that I went up a size, and at 5 feet that is noticeable, but hey, I digress. I will stop complaining now, I don't want to give the universe any wrong impression about wanting a BFP!

Until tomorrow, ladies! Sorry to write a book, just wanted to catch up! :blush:


----------



## birthdaybaby

Readyfornatto - woo hoo a dpo buddy. I'll wait until Wednesday and test with you. I feel pregnant too... well more so a couple of days ago. I couldn't keep my eyes open and was crashing early and lethargic all day. I also was having to pee every half hour. My symptoms have calmed down the past two days :( but I still have the tummy bloat . I keep pushing on my boobs every couple of hours to see if they're sore but I remember from my last pregnancy that that didn't happen until I was one week late. Cmon more BFPs!!!


----------



## 291

Possibly in 4dpo??, with follicles detected cd21 (currently cd27). 17mm & 22mm.
Blood test in a few days to check that I did OV (past months I've not, last month they did not check, but had a 17mm follicle at CD 13, no pregnancy though).


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies, 

First of all congrats to the bfps  a happy and healthy 9 months to you and baby dust to everyone waiting to test  

I have loved reading this thread and would love to join. I'm a little behind you all though been roughly 4/5 dpo ( only going from opk ) 

My name is fran and I'm 25. This was my first cycle using opks as we are supposed to be just letting nature take its course but Iv found myself getting very "involved" in trying haha. 

My last few cycles have been 35 days, 37 days (suspected chemical), 33 days and 35 days. 
I got my first positive opk last Tuesday on cd 24, a super positive on Wednesday, a positive again on Thursday and a negative on Friday. I asked on a thread what dpo I was and was told I was 1dpo on Friday I believe. 

I haven't really noted any pre af or post ovulation symptoms as we were just seeing what happened. So far I have had increased creamy cm, high and soft cervix, very tired, an ache on one of my boobs at the side (almost in arm pit) and twinges and stabbing pans around my hip. I know that it is probably far to early to have any real symptoms, just what I have noticed this month. I can't say I have noticed any of these in any other cycle. 

Hope your all feeling well today x


----------



## lfrans

Lenka- Im glad to hear Im not the only one! I felt like a crazy person yesterday :) Im thinking of testing tomorrow morning too... im scared to though.

madeline - I totally get you. I did have some spotting with my last bfp, but also had spotting last month for 5 days with bfn.... so who knows... Sorry to hear you had to cancel scuba diving... but its a good reason! Its so hard not to tell parents, we told our parent right away last time. This time, we think we will wait a bit. 

Natto - I did have spotting with my last bfp. and honestly, I want the next bfp to be nothing like the last (given the outcome). Last month was my first cycle post mc. It was my longest cycle yet (32 days - im usually 27-29 day) and i had 5 days of off/on spotting before af showed up. It drove me mad!! Your symptoms also sound promising! When i press on my boobs they hurt like a bruise, but honestly, i dont usually press on them to try to feel if they hurt, so i dont know if they would do that usually :)

Kesh/Steph - any news?? :)

Birthday - your symptoms are sounding promising :) 

291/clacko - welcome - so far this has been a lucky month in this group, so hopefully it will bring you luck too!

AFM - Its early in the day, but my temps stayed up, and its much higher than it was last cycle at this point. No spotting this morning.. Feeling otherwise normal, i slept ok, still woke up early. I am anxious to know if im pregnant, but nervous to test, i think ill go buy some on my way home tonight. Testing in the next few days..


----------



## Lenka78

Good morning everybody! :hugs:
I am at work, very hectic day... Decided to test tonight. So I have a whole evening to cry if BFN and enjoy if BFP... My temp has dropped by 0.4 this morning - very bad sign... :nope: Otherwise I feel normal, no PMS, bbs are little sore. 
Just came across this beautiful quote:
_Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let pain make you hate. Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness. Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place._ &#8213; Kurt Vonnegut

:flower:


----------



## Tynmeg

Welcome to our group 291 and Clacko! I hope this your month too!

Thank you all very much for all the Congratulations and best wishes! I sincerely do appreciate them. I wasn't online yesterday so I had a lot of reading this morning to catch up. 

Ready - Are you still keeping track of everyone's DPOs? I'm feeling a little lost as to who has tested and who's next and so on...

Lenka - Sorry to hear that your temp dropped, I know exactly how that feels and bummed out feeling that comes along with it. I love your quote though and keep your chin up, you're still technically in this, our temps can do silly things for many reasons.

Birthdaybaby and Ready - So you're both testing Wednesday? How many DPO will that make you?

AFM - My tests are getting darker so I'm really hopeful that's a good sign. I got a positive on a CB Digital last night. I'm so nervously excited cause I really don't want a repeat of last time. I got a BFP last time and was super excited, went for my blood tests and my hcg level was only 25 so they sent me for more blood tests 5 days later and it hadn't increased, shortly thereafter, I had a mc. I keep testing on ICs so I can see the line get darker and know my hcg is increasing. As far as symptons, only mild cramps that are off and on and different twinges and the gas has subsided a little bit. I'm not sleeping very well, don't know if it's a sympton or if my mind is just too absorbed with being pregnant. Still don't have sore bbs but keeping my FX and saying lots of prayers for a healthy sticky lil bean.

The FRER tests are from 10 DPO and today at 12 DPO.

The ICs are from throughout the day at 10 DPO and 11 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







10 & 12 DPO.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 13









10 & 11 DPO.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## birthdaybaby

Tynmeg - They're getting darker! They're getting darker!!! I'm so excited for you. Wednesday will put me around 11dpo and about 3/4 days before AF is due. 

Welcome 291 and clacko. I'm fairly new too and these ladies are awesome! Such a positive support group and it seems like a very lucky place to be.

AFM - I dont have any major symptoms... just feel a bit off with the tummy bloat. Oooh, and just checked and the boobs are a bit sore. At this point I'm syptom searching...I really felt pregnant last week...not so much now. We'll see.


----------



## Lenka78

Beautiful dark lines on those tests, Tynmeg!!! I hope they get darker and darker each day!!! :hugs:
Thank you for the support! It is greatly appreciated! :flower:


----------



## madeline36

Good morning ladies,

So nice to see the new additions to the group. Welcome fran and Clacko. I have found these women to be a GODSEND to the process of TTC and sharing the highs and lows of it all.

Clacko- it too me a couple months to get the hang of OPKs, so I'm glad you got your positives at first try- hope you BD a lot!!!

Lfrans, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is your month and that your cycle behaves and doesn't leave you guessing. When I first set out TTC I figured it would be a much more straightforward process, but I have learned that our bodies can be so elusive in revealing their secrets and what is going on!!!!

Lenka, Steph, Ready, and Kesh- fx for you ladies, from what I see you are all still in and we should know soon what is to come, yes? Lenka, as Tynmeg says: you are not out until AF comes :)

Tynmeg- I am sending prayers that this is YOUR month and those lines just keep getting darker. At 17DOP my line looks a lot like the line on the bottom right photo, and it is darker than the others. I haven't tested today.

My boobs are less sore right now, which makes me wonder, but my uterus/abdomen bloating has taken over. I am just 4.5 weeks pregnant, so maybe I shouldn't expect much.

Today I decided to wear a tighter fitting (But appropriate) skirt to work- might as well use the clothes I have now while I can, as pretty soon my expanding waistline is going to diminish my options! I just got a bunch of great hand me downs from a friend that will be perfect for the first phase of showing a bump, as they are a little big in the waist/belly, and there are even a few dresses that will work great. How fortunate I feel for that, as clothing is not in the budget at this time (and I know it's early).

BTW: the BEST line's I've gotten with HPTs have been from the dollar store tests. Who would have known? My expensive tests that my husband absconded from his lab (really they were dumping them, but he took them) are the less "potent" in terms of what they show. Hmm....


----------



## madeline36

oh and Ready and Lenka- I hope your irritable moods are all for a worthy cause of BFP>

Steph- I'm sorry to hear about DH ankle too, as well as the change in your plans. Well, maybe you'll get a BFP in this time and then you guys can plan a trip that accommodates injuries and baby bumps!! :)


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hi everyone! Just a quick reply - welcome Clacko and 291! Tynmeg (and everyone else,) here is an updated list below. I agree, I was beginning to feel a bit lost! 

Kesh - 14 DPO
Steph - 13 DPO
Lenka - 13 DPO
Lfrans - 13 DPO
BirthdayBaby - 8 DPO 
ReadyForNatto - 8 DPO - Testing Weds or Fri, not sure yet
Clacko - 4/5 DPO
291 - 5 DPO, but not entirely sure

Madeline and Tynmeg - BFPs!! :wohoo:

If this is incorrect, just post and I will change it. Additionally if you want when you plan on testing added just post and I will edit this list. :flower:

We have such a lovely group! Happy to be a part of this journey with all of you. :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Good morning ladies,

Before any of you get excited, testing this morning with FRER and it was a clear BFN. It is statistically very unlikely at this point that I will get a BFP this cycle (9 to 1) so I am preparing myself for AF to arrive soon. This isn't being depressed, this is realistic. There is always next month. I was really starting to get my hopes up, too starting Friday. Started to feel pregnant, sore boobs, feeling off, hungry like crazy, and tired easily. Yesterday was the strongest feeling of this. DH said he was pretty hopeful still about this month so when I tested, I honestly expected BFP.

Just let me get this off my chest and the whining will cease: I was really expecting a lucky month this month, but instead of DH finding work or any job leads, and me getting pregnant, he broke his ankle which makes it so I'm pulling in all the chores and cooking and yard work, plus no trips like eastern europe and backpacking. /whining Honestly though...to ovulate so early this month that caught me completely by surprise...there has to be some reason. The timing on ALL of this, the ankle right before trips, etc. It's all so unfortunate that it must be for something. So trying to keep my chin up. I'm lucky to have work even if I don't like it. DH has 5 weeks to get a job before he's out of work at the end of August so we still have time. There is time.

Natto--Your post made my day! Honestly I am SO EXCITED for you to test! And about linguistically gifted, I do alright, but to be able to win an argument, haha, I've never been able to do that one! I just get frustrated and say never mind because I can't articulate my thoughts quickly enough. Isiah is a cool name, good choices! How many DPO are you again and how are you feeling??

Madeline--I love how you're wearing your cute clothes while they still fit. (at least, for now!) Ohhh and how exciting it will be to show off that bump! Glad your lines are getting darker. It took you til 13 DPO to get the BFP right? Was it at night on 12 DPO or 13? I remember it was at your friends house but I'm sorry for not remembering exactly which day. 

EVERYONE how many DPO are you as of today 7/22? I wanna keep track!

lfrans, sounds promising!

Tynmeg--I totally get your fear of another chemical. But looking at how dark that line is at only 12 DPO is an AWESOME sign. The fact that it is that much darker after two days is wonderful! :hugs::hugs: How is DW taking it? Excited??

Lenka--Sorry about the temperature drop. How many months have you been TTC again? Maybe next month will be OUR lucky month :happydance:

Clacko--I think we ALL thought we would be chill about this process but lol here we all are on a forum every dya :haha:

Just writing all this and remembering all of your guys' good news just totally made me feel better.

Thanks so much everyone! :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Never mind, looks like Natto got it!:happydance:


----------



## lfrans

hi everyone, i have 5 minutes left on my lunch break and need to vent. was super psyched this am, temp stayed up and no spotting... I came to work, was super hungry. Spotting started again very light this morning. but now (2ish hours later) it seems to have stopped again... dunno... I did have spotting with my last bfp, so i know im not necessarily out... but 13dpo... so it could be af coming...


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hey ladies, updated my avatar...the last was a bit outdated as my little guy is almost three now...


----------



## Lenka78

birthdaybaby said:


> Readyfornatto - woo hoo a dpo buddy. I'll wait until Wednesday and test with you. I feel pregnant too... well more so a couple of days ago. I couldn't keep my eyes open and was crashing early and lethargic all day. I also was having to pee every half hour. My symptoms have calmed down the past two days :( but I still have the tummy bloat . I keep pushing on my boobs every couple of hours to see if they're sore but I remember from my last pregnancy that that didn't happen until I was one week late. Cmon more BFPs!!!

birthdaybaby, you are such a beautiful family!!! :flower:


----------



## madeline36

oh lfrans, hang tight. That must be so nerve-wracking. AF is playing tricks on you. But, spotting is normal for some when then get BFP, from what I read. I hope you know definitively either way soon so the confusion can stop. Are you expecting AF tomorrow?

Steph- I wish I could reach out and give you a huge hug right now. Yes, this has been a big month of unexpected surprises, none of which were necessarily in the direction you expected. Believe ME, I know that feeling so well, it describes the past 8 months of my life! I believe things happen for a reason and the universe is doing footwork behind the scenes to make things happen that, upon our experience of them, don't make sense. Sometimes they make sense later and the "a-ha" moment appears, and sometimes I think the "a-ha" is some kind of lesson to learn. Anyway, just want you to know that I hear you and have a lot of empathy for your situation. Sending prayers that DH finds that job within the 5 weeks.

Tynmeg, how did DW take the news??!!

I just posted a pic of my HPT today. This is not FMU. It is much darker than my first test at 14DPO that I posted. Today is 18DPO.
 



Attached Files:







18DPO.PDF
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks Ready - You keep us on track with who's where and doing what when, it's awesome!

Steph - Venting is one of my favorite stress relievers, I hope it kind of made you feel better, as Madeline said...wait for the a-ha moment. Great things will come your way.

Lfrans - The temp spike and spotting look promising! I'm so anxious for you to test.

Birthdaybaby - You have a beautiful family. Love the pic.

Madeline - Your test looks great, looks quite a bit darker than the other so nice progression.

As far as my DW, she's so excited! She said she's jumping up and down on the inside. She's just a little nervous for the same reasons as me...I think once I have the blood test, it will help to know the amount of hcg and if there's a good chance of a sticky bean! I'm going to get follow up blood tests after the initial one to make sure it's doubling like it should.


----------



## lfrans

madeline/tynmeg - thanks for the support, i have been peeing alot, but not sure if its more out of nerves, and the rough work toilet paper is not good when im wiping hard looking for spotting.... tmi.. sorry. lol. Its been less this afternoon since i posted, i had the same thing when i got my bfp - but.... also had that last month for 5 days. I think i should be getting af tomorrow... but cycles have been off since mc... so anything goes now.... 

As my best friend put it, my body is putting me through a psychological thriller...


----------



## Lenka78

13 dpo and just got a BFN... :nope:
Will test tomorrow morning with FMU.
Madeline, your HPT looks great! very happy for you. :flower:
Steph, this is ttc #2 for me, even though in May we were NTNP. What about you?
lfrans, when are you planning to test? FX for you!


----------



## madeline36

Lenka, you aren't out yet. I know you will keep us posted! 

I am curious how many months on average it usually to get a BFP. I know it varies woman to woman. My understanding is ~6 months as an average, and a little more as you are older.

We have been NTNP really since January, though we were not BD quite a lot from Jan-March, mainly due to stress. Finally in March DH gave the OK to start. I think it took me 5 cycles to get my BFP, but of course that is just me and my body. And it is still so early in the game to know what the destiny of my little bean is. Of course I'm extremely excited and sending out only positive thoughts about the future of our little bean, and I'm also trying to stay in the space of being realistic that it's just a fledgling right now - can't predict it's future just yet.

I need to go to the doctor now, but can't seem to find how to make an appointment. When I go online to make an appointment, it just says that I should walk in to take a pregnancy test...so that is what I'll do tomorrow I guess. I have Kaiser Permanente insurance (I think only on the West coast). I like them, but sometimes in an effort to triage people online and avoid in-person contact, they can be a little too vague. I guess I just assumed there would be some official appointment. Maybe they want me to do the labwork first to verify and then the go for the official appointments....

Tynmeg, have you been do the doctor yet?


----------



## 291

madeline36 said:


> Lenka, you aren't out yet. I know you will keep us posted!
> 
> I am curious how many months on average it usually to get a BFP. I know it varies woman to woman. My understanding is ~6 months as an average, and a little more as you are older.

Took us 11 months with #1, and I was 24 at the time. Now 27 and we're again at 11 months (started trying last August). So not sure why we're at the long end compared to the "average".
Though I'd heard 12 months was "normal". 

Trying not to symptom spot. No idea really as I am not paying too much attention to the CM etc. I had little to no symptoms with my first till I was over a week late. No spotting, only cramps at the time AF was due.
Blood test tomorrow to confirm ovulation, so if that's positive. then I presume a test the following week will be done to check for HCG, then if that's positive then it'll be off for a scan to make sure it's in the right place. 

We're at risk of loss to 20 weeks, was the same with my first, and given DH's morph results a higher risk of genetic mutation so much fun when you're young and being put in the same basket as the "older" mothers :(


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madline--I'm pretty sure the average is around six months like you say, at least for in your twenties. Obviously as a person gets older, it takes a bit longer. If you've been trying for 12 months in your twenties, then they say to go to the dr but not before then. If in your mid thirties, they say only wait six months. The dr recommended six months for me. The only problem I have with that data is that a lot of women don't know their schedule or their body. (bnb forums obviously not the general population). I know each month exactly what day I ovulate so I'd think that I would be more likely to get pregnant if all the circumstances were ideal. (And other women who track their body closely.) 

Thanks so much for your kind words, you and Tynmeg...you are so right. I can't WAIT FOR THAT AHA MOMENT THOUGH ARRGGHHH!! Today was an awful day at work and put that with PMS and being crazy tired = :cry::cry: in the work bathroom. Haha laughed with my sil over the phone so feeling better now...and of course, coming here. I knew you madeline especially would understand the stress. I feel bad for your dh who takes on stress pretty hard. :(

Yes--before proceeding on any appointments, they have you take a test at their office. I've never made it past the first visit (I had a mc by then both times)

291 you are probably wise not to start symptom spotting so early even though dang it's hard sometimes!!

Lenka--this is cycle #3 for us. My cycles have been off since the chemical in May. Hoping next month will be better for both of us. I'll be testing tomorrow morning too with fmu but being realistic that it's unlikely despite how bad I want it!

birthdaybaby--BEAUTIFUL FAMILY :hugs: How cute. Good luck to you this month


----------



## Lenka78

I started spotting, looks like blood... Sitting here crying... It is so upsetting... Another month of this torture?....


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh Lenka I am so sorry. I feel your pain really I do.:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate it when ladies brag about their fertility super power...when it can be so hard for the rest of.us.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hi everyone! 

Steph, my heart was going out to you all day, I read your post this morning but couldn't respond until tonight. Vent away! We all have those times when it just feels like the universe won't send one single moment in the sun, and you look around at people and wonder why they are getting all of the good moments! Every time that happens (hearing someone got a new job, got pregnant, new house, engaged, etc.) I just think to myself, "one day it will be my day. And on that day they will celebrate, so today I muster up some happiness for them." And trust me, especially when it comes to legal jobs, I mean MUSTER. Keep the faith lady, no one as wonderful as you is going to go through an ebb for too long! :hugs: And I truly admire your educational background - I have a soft spot for languages, as my dad speaks 8! I speak one...:blush:.... my parents always spoke French around my brother and me, but only so we wouldn't know what they were saying! :growlmad: Anyway, I'm sorry the disappointment and PMS have gotten to you, I'm glad you had your SIL there to help get you out of it a bit. And as for winning an argument....well, my grandmother used to tell me that was practically my biggest (and maybe my only) talent! :haha: 

Lenka - How are you? I am so sorry that you got AF. I know it is awful and you wanted your BFP so badly. :hugs: We are here for you! I wish I could say something to make it better, but I know I can't. I'm just happy that we have found this group and I know we will all be in First Trimester together soon. :hugs::hugs:

BirthdayBaby - beautiful family! I bet you are very excited to give him a little brother or sister! How many months out of the year does your DH travel? I am also happy to have a DPO buddy! I may have missed it, but when do you plan on testing? I hope we both have good news very soon! 

Lfrans - How is the spotting and the temps? I am so hoping it is a sign of a BFP and not AF! FX for you!

Madeline - So happy you have some clothes that work for you! I'm so bloated and don't even know if I'm pregnant or not yet - I kind of want a belly band for the TWW! :wacko: I have heard a lot of women on here say the Dollar Tree tests are the best, but I've never been able to find them. And it is lovely to see your BFPs! :flower: Sounds like you are staying in a wonderful place of nurturing and positive energy for your little bean. I'm sure that helps alleviate some of the anxiety (at least I hope it does!) 

Fran - I hear you on putting a lot of energy into things - we decided to NTNP, but then I came home with preseed, OPKs and the like! :haha: Hey, I have never been the type who could easily "go with the flow", and DF knows that by now. :haha: The side of my armpits are hurting me so badly! Hope it's a good sign for both of us! 

Tynmeg - Yey for darker BFPs and for your DW being so excited with you! When do you get your blood work done? I can't wait to get my BFP and join you in First Trimester - FX this is my month! 

291 - Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! I'm sorry to hear that things have been hard on you, hoping 11 is your lucky number and this is your month! :flower:


----------



## birthdaybaby

Thanks ladies, that's my favorite pic from our engagement session. 

Ifrans- not tmi, I'm doing the same thing hoping for some good CM or possible IB...or just any sign... ANY SIGN!!! FX for you and everyone else!


----------



## birthdaybaby

Sorry Lenka, I just read the last page of posts. Here's some super baby dust to you for next month. Sending tons of hugs your way. 

And Steph, sorry I must have missed a post. Big fat HUGS to you too! Baby dust baby dust baby dust! 

Natto - thanks, I was going to test on tues but now I think I'll wait... when we're you planning? Maybe Friday? DH is usually away for 5 to six months total, with a break around Christmas. It was tough, but manageable when the little guy was young but now its a lot tougher since he's more verbal and my parents are moving provinces. Hoping for BFPs for both of us. I'm so ready for a baby, I'm just worried that I'm going to have problems with only one tube. I know for sure I OV on the left this month, I could feel it so it's unlikely that I'll get pregnant next month on the right next month before DH leaves. Waaaaa. 


Sorry if I miss anyone's news. I'm always logging in on my smartphone with a really small screen!


----------



## 291

Sorry to hear that Lenka. What a shitty feeling :(


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I got my BFP! I got my BFP! It's 4:56 am and DF doesn't know yet, I had to tell you guys! Don't even have a clue what to do with myself, I woke up to pee and tested on a whim, thought it was way too early at 9 DPO. OMG!! :happydance:


----------



## clacko

Wow congrats natto!!!!! What were your symptoms by dpo? 

Wwwwooooohhhhhooooo xxxxx


----------



## lfrans

birthdaybaby - beautiful family!! you all look so happy.

Steph- I feel sometimes that this is the only place where I can vent re-ttc, we are all in the same boat and totally get it. This month sucked for you, and Im really sorry about that. Hopefully next month is the one!! 

Lenka - so sorry, I have been there so many times. Let it out, just think that at the en of all of this torture, you will end up with a beautiful baby. (I told my husband after my miscarriage that i was done trying and we should look into adoption.... I totally get the frustration!)

Natto - yayayayyayay so excited for you!!!!!

291/clacko... hope this is your month too!!


AFM.... I did not sleep well at all, woke up at midnight, then again at 4, had a bad dream where i got a bfn. I took my temp around 5ish after trying to fall back asleep and it dropped which really upset me. Around 5:30 I had to pee and was debating with myself if i should test... Pre-peeing i checked for spotting and there was none. So i decided to test..... and BFP!!!!!!! 
I am scared because of my temp drop that this is a chemical... but the BFP was very strong.


----------



## clacko

Frans what dpo are you and what were your symptoms? 

Maybe your temp was off with you not sleeping? Don't do temping so dont know :-/ 

Massive congrats! So many bfps already!!!


----------



## lfrans

clacko- I am 14dpo today. Symptoms have been pretty minimal. boobs grew pretty early on, i have not been sleeping properly since about 10dpo, fatigue (but Im not sleeping so....) ive been bloated, on and off light cramps and 12-13dpo I had very light spotting. I have to say that i have been trying since january and had 2 bfps (1st ended in april at 7weeks) every month that i think i could be pregnant and seem to have every symptom, af comes, and the 2 months where im pretty sure im out, i get a bfp....


----------



## madeline36

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Oh Ready, I am so thrilled to hear it!! We must have early prego insomnia together, as it is 4:41 am and I can't sleep. It must be because I needed to see your wonderful news!!

Thank you for sharing here first! So thoughtful. Oh, DH will wake up to a wonderful surprise. You knew it too, all along......

:hugs:


----------



## madeline36

Lenka, oh, I am so sorry that AF got ya. Ugh. Treat yourself well this cycle. I recall somebody on this thread (Ready or Steph) mentioning their desire to see AF in a positive light, as it means that your body functions well and it's a since of your capacity to carry life. We will be here for ya when you do get that BFP, don't you worry...

291- sending good thoughts as you have your dr visit today. I hope you are in excellent hands and get the info you need, plus the BD you need too, lol!!

birthdaybaby- I agree with the others- what a gorgeous, vibrant family. I can envision what the family pic will be when you add 1 more. Fx that you get your BFP before DH heads off again. Having done the long distance thing with my DH a few times, I know how hard it is. I especially admire your strength to be a part-time single mom when DH is away. I can only imagine that is challenging at times, so I hope you have a baby bump to keep you both company when he is gone this time.

Steph- I just love how you can keep things in perspective. So sorry you are feeling PMS and having 'one of those phases' of life where things are not going as planned. I hope a good cry, followed by a good laugh are just what you needed. Funny how we can run the gamut of emotions in one day, especially around AF time. Couples like you and DH are just meant to have kids, you'll bring such a great perspective on life to a child - Fx that you get both your BFP and your sticky bean soon! 

AFM, nothing much to report here. Boobs sort of hurt, and this insomnia won't quit. Kind of annoying, but I get to keep up on my BnB this way!!

Kesh-how are you?

Tynmeg- any symptoms to report?

lfrans- how are you?

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## madeline36

lfrans said:


> clacko- I am 14dpo today. Symptoms have been pretty minimal. boobs grew pretty early on, i have not been sleeping properly since about 10dpo, fatigue (but Im not sleeping so....) ive been bloated, on and off light cramps and 12-13dpo I had very light spotting. I have to say that i have been trying since january and had 2 bfps (1st ended in april at 7weeks) every month that i think i could be pregnant and seem to have every symptom, af comes, and the 2 months where im pretty sure im out, i get a bfp....

sorry lfrans, I answered my own question when I looked back at the posts! Is AF due today?


----------



## clacko

I'm 6dpo today. Feeling a bit urgh today and don't really know why, no particular reason just feeling off! Iv got a stuffy nose still and a slight ache around my ovaries but not overly noticeable! Cervix this morning was high, soft and opening was facing my back so couldn't reach to feel it! X


----------



## Lenka78

Readyfornatto, my congratulations!!!! :dance::hugs:
Do you remember you said you just felt you were pregnant? You were sooo right!!! Wowow!!!!!! So happy for you!

AF got me this morning... I am trying to stay positive and move onto August cycle with new positive energy... If you remember, my BF had a surgery under general anesthesia, which usually knocks out the sperm count almost down to 0. It was just before my O. So maybe that was the reason...

Once again, congratulations! I will miss you guys so much... 

Have a nice day everyone! :flower:


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans said:


> birthdaybaby - beautiful family!! you all look so happy.
> 
> Steph- I feel sometimes that this is the only place where I can vent re-ttc, we are all in the same boat and totally get it. This month sucked for you, and Im really sorry about that. Hopefully next month is the one!!
> 
> Lenka - so sorry, I have been there so many times. Let it out, just think that at the en of all of this torture, you will end up with a beautiful baby. (I told my husband after my miscarriage that i was done trying and we should look into adoption.... I totally get the frustration!)
> 
> Natto - yayayayyayay so excited for you!!!!!
> 
> 291/clacko... hope this is your month too!!
> 
> 
> AFM.... I did not sleep well at all, woke up at midnight, then again at 4, had a bad dream where i got a bfn. I took my temp around 5ish after trying to fall back asleep and it dropped which really upset me. Around 5:30 I had to pee and was debating with myself if i should test... Pre-peeing i checked for spotting and there was none. So i decided to test..... and BFP!!!!!!!
> I am scared because of my temp drop that this is a chemical... but the BFP was very strong.

lfrans, may I say congratulations to you too??? FX that is a good real BFP!!! :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## Kesh89

Congrats to the new BFPS!!!
I don't think it's happening this cycle. Af should be here today...it's 6:52am so she's got alllll day. I'm going to try epo and soy again this cycle and see what happens. After that were just going to ntnp and see how it goes. I was so sure of this cycle, especially with all the weird signs. Meh, another month I suppose. Haha

How is everyone else???


----------



## lfrans

madeline - I got a bfp this morning. But... my temp also dipped and Im still spotting a bit, so im nervous it wont last. The BFP was very strong using FRER, the 2 lines were the same colour, so very promising. After the mc last time Im scared to be too excited about this.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Just wanted to quickly post my test! :happydance:

Thank you so much for the congrats, everyone.

Lfrans - Congrats!!!! Sending tons of sticky baby dust your way. 

My DPO symptoms:

1 DPO - Sharp ovarian pain; anxiety; bloating
2 DPO - Cramping, sore muscles, stabbing pain in my breasts 
3 DPO - Bloating, ovarian pain, sleeplessness, no appetite
4 DPO - Cramps, nausea, stabbing pain in breasts, mood swung from being elated to enraged in minutes, sleeplessness 
5 DPO - Very weird, almost beesting like cramps, I slept from 6:30 through the night - only got up to eat! I absolutely know this is when implantation occurred. Stabbing pain in breasts, breasts were heavy and tender
6 DPO - Bloating, cramps, gas, breasts felt really dense and hurt under the armpits, vivid dreams, and I just "knew I was pregnant" feeling. Fatigue, backache 
7 DPO - Headache, bloated, nausea, extreme moodiness, vivid dreams, cramps (mild), breasts hurt so badly but in a different way from PMS, stabbing pains in breasts continued, backache, just felt pregnant 
8 DPO - Bloating, cramps, breast pain, back ache, fatigue, extreme moodiness (woah - wanted to kill DF for making dinner too spicy. Not like me.) I just knew I was pregnant.
9 DPO - BFP! Some pulling/twinges, headache, a bit nauseous and bloated. 

It is still sinking in, and obviously I don't know if it will stick, it is still so early! Told my mom - she immediately started with, "Does his mom know? Are you guys sticking with your plan on waiting to get married? I have a good friend who loved her doula! Are you going to go into the hospital or do a home birth?" OMG I was like, "Mom, seriously, it's been like 4 hours. You need to hold off on the interrogation for a couple of days!" :) :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 49


----------



## clacko

ReadyForNatto said:


> Just wanted to quickly post my test! :happydance:

Aww I love it  so clear x


----------



## Lenka78

clacko said:


> ReadyForNatto said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to quickly post my test! :happydance:
> 
> Aww I love it  so clear xClick to expand...

Agreed! Very clear!!! :thumbup: 

Ladies, I wanted to thank you All for your support and kind words. No matter what happens next and what ways we all go, I will remember this small "gang" forever. I am not afraid to use such as strong word as "forever", because when a period of your life is packed to its fullest with emotions, be it positive or negative, you remember this period for your whole life. Especially if it's when you ttc. I wish you sticky beans and HH 9 months! Kesh, good luck to you too. And more BFP for those who are still in tww! 
:flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Wow lfrans and Natto!! SUCH EXCITING NEWS. lfrans, do you have a picture of your clear bfp???:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Natto!!! How did OH handle the news?? :happydance::happydance: Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!! Praying praying praying it will stick but WOW that is a dark line for just 9 DPO. I KNEW you were I was just waiting for it.

lfrans--I completely understand where you're coming from. After two mc I don't trust those two lines anymore!! But if it's as strong as you say it is, that has to be a good sign!

Lenka and Kesh--we gotta keep our chins up. This month wasn't our month but maybe that will make it when we actually hold one of our own it will make it so much sweeter. Every failed time (it's only been three for us so it's not a huge deal) I think, ugh, I can't do this to myself...but I'm sure I'll be back in the game next month. No AF yet for me at 14 DPO but a clear bfn on a frer this morning so I know I'm out. I have a long LP so just gotta wait til tomorrow or Thursday for it to get me.

But----WOW :happydance::happydance:what a lucky month for everyone!! Tynmeg, Madeline, Natto, lfrans...most of the original gang got their BFP this month! So don't leave me in the dust, esp madeline and natto when we spent 2 weeks just chatting about life:hugs::hugs:

Madeline--so sweet, I'm trying TRYING to put things in perspective. Doesn't mean I don't wallow in that sweet place of self pity now and again.


----------



## Tynmeg

First of all....
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Ready and Lfrans!!! So excited for you both. :) **Sticky, Sticky, Sticky Beans**

That's 4 BFPs this month so far, that's incredible. I really hope it works out for all of us. I'm so nervous.

Madeline - I haven't been to the Dr yet. I have a fertility Doctor at the clinic and it's part of the process to have blood work done on 16 dpo if AF doesn't show. From there, I wait for the results and then do follow up blood work to see how the levels are increasing. Once I get that blood work done, if it's all good, I call a baby Dr and book an appt for when I'm 8-10 weeks.

Lenka - Sorry to hear the news about that stupid witch. I hope next month is your month! I'll stick around to stay in touch and give updates. I'm hoping not for another TWW but time will tell. 

Ready - YAY!! 9 DPO is early but that's a beautiful line. So happy for you! 
I go for bloodwork on Friday at 16 DPO, although I'm seriously considering going at 15 DPO so I can know what is going on by Friday.

Lfrans - YAY!! for you too! You didn't sleep well so I wouldn't pay too much attention to this mornings body temperature. I hope this is the time for you! 

Kesh - I sure hope that AF stays away today and you get your BFP. FX

Clacko - You're almost done week 1, the insanity of "Do I test or not test" begins soon! :)

Birthdaybaby and Steph - How's things going for you both?

AFM - Nothing has really changed. I slept last night so that was nice. I'm 13 DPO today and my bbs are mildly sore if I do some feeling and pushing around. I have some mild cramping. I tested again this morning and the line looked basically the same as yesterday morning. I don't know whether it should get darker in a day and I should worry a little or if it's normal.


----------



## birthdaybaby

Natto and lfrans!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! So exciting. Oh my goodness this group is lucky!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for your kind words Madeline. We've always kinda done the long distance thing...He was off for school for three years before he started playing. Its pretty tough at times but we manage. 

Tynmeg - I'm hanging in there. My symptoms have calmed down. Still have tummy bloat and the bbs are sore if I push and prod. 

I was actually teary eyed as I read through all the good news. I'm so happy for you ladies. This is such a wonderful and caring support system. Hopefully I'll be celebrating with you in a few days! Post more test photos, I've become obsessed with them ;)


----------



## Lenka78

I guess Natto is not a caboose anymore, I am... So if you, ladies with BFPs, stick around, I will be over the moon! I can't wait to hear how your pregnancies progress, how you feel physically and emotionally. 
Sticky beans to you!!! 
I have already bought a digital OPT for my next cycle. Had a beer yesterday and a cup of very strong coffee this morning that I gave up having while ttc... and trying my best to stay positive. 

bithdaybaby, if you do not mind me asking, how many cycles did it take you to get pregnant with your son? 

Steph, I hope you go with the group and get your BFP very very soon! 

I remember when Madeline compared herself to a kid who is going to bed before Christmas feeling very excited. You know how I feel know? Like a kid in a kindergarten, where all the kids were picked up by their parents and left home. Only I am left behind... :nope:


----------



## birthdaybaby

Oh Tynmeg, your kindergarten analogy... :( hugs hugs hugs!
With my son, DH was home from school on winter break for about a week. We were using the rhythm method as contraceptive...BC makes me queasy and I didnt feel the need to take any since DH was away so much of the year. Anyways he was home for maybe 7 days...we obv DTD quite often... ah those sweet long distance reunions. He went back to school and I was convinced I had mono or something. Super tired, just feeling icky took a couple of days off work. Then I got a call from my best friend telling me that she was pregnant. My response was " Aw, I'm so happy for you, I wish I was pregnant!" lol. She suggest that maybe I was too. I'd been feeling tired and crampy so I was convinced AF was coming....but took a test anyways and it was positive. Had to tell DH...over skype...while he was across the country in school. We always joke now that it totally felt like a maury povich situation..."Maury I'm away across the country at school and she tells me she's pregnant...I was only home for six days". 
So the first was unexpected but welcomed. 

Our #2 was also unexpected...I decieded to try the nuva ring (to avoid getting pregnt right before the wedding) but it made me spot for a month straight. So I took it out and we used condoms...and we had a condom break on my suspected ovulation date...But that little one ended up being ectopic. 

Sorry, I dont mean to sound like mrs fertile...just the timing i suppose. I've also read that males can produce "super sperm" when separated from the female for lengths of time. Something to do evolutionarily with the men being away hunting....I dont know...could be loads of crap but seems to work with us.


----------



## Lenka78

birthdaybaby, thank u so much for ur story! wow, maybe when you take it easy you get pregnant more easily. I love the idea about "super sperm"!!! :winkwink:


----------



## birthdaybaby

Thanks lenka, just after the wedding we talked about ntnp...but as soon as we started I'm now really really ttc. You're probably right... I should try to relax a bit. I'm just putting a lot of pressure on this cycle with DH leaving mid august and the next OV most likely being on the "no tube" side. I'm I was hoping to have the lo's closer together. I'll just have to let nature take its course. Best of luck to you this upcoming cycle!!!!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Birthday, ovaries don't often..actually switch back and forth every other month like we think they do...some people say it's very unlikely that's the case even. So don't count yourself out next month! How long will dh be gone? Also I just noticed you're in Vancouver!! I used to live in Bellingham...used to visit White Rock and Burnaby pretty often :happydance: love it there!! And commercial St/Dr in Vancouver.. .sooooo delicious!!


----------



## madeline36

lfrans- congrats. I will be excited for you, as I can imagine your hesitation to get totally excited just yet. In some ways I feel the same way, as I know that so early on there are many risks to the little bean sticking. Nonetheless, I hold nothing but hope and light that all of our BFPs are sticky ones and the days of MC are over for this group!

birthdaybaby- I love how your other pregnancies sort of took you by surprise. Does it feel different to be actively trying this time? 

Lenka- you bet I'm sticking with this group. We are too bonded for me to leave you guys. I haven't even perused the pregnancy forums. It feels like cheating on you guys!! 
This morning DH and I were both awake waaayyy to early, and we were chatting about this group. He was really happy to know that I have such a support system and a wise group of women to share the experience, strength, hope, and bizarre symptom spotting experiences with. He did find it odd that we can speak so candidly about things like CM, but I told him that when it comes to TTC, there is no such thing as TMI.

Lenka and Steph and Kesh, has AF officially come yet?

I went to the doctor this AM and had a urine PT. I guess once that is confirmed they'll do a blood test and get prenatal care set up?? It was all a little confusing....

Funny how we have yet another Canadian in the group. Makes me WISH for a trip to the North.......mountains, lakes, less people.....aaahhh!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Madeline, thank you for sticking with our group!!! Your husband finds it odd that we share so much private information here, my boyfriend was shocked!!! He is a very private person to say the least. Actually he does not really like the idea that I spend so much time on this site. He thinks it makes me too obsessed... But I do not care. This site and this group in particular is like a charger for me. 
Yep, AF has officially come this morning. 
Oh, I can't wait when I will get a BFP!!! I am kindly jealous... sorry...:blush:


----------



## Kesh89

Lol damn af got me this am, shortly after I posted...oh wells. Next month right? Becoming really anxious as this is now cycle 8. Blah, going to dtd every other day for 8 days around O. Hopefully that does it!


----------



## lfrans

Kesh so sorry to hear you got AF today, really sucks. Your plans for next month sound promising though

Lenka - also sucks, but Im going to stick around here for a little while longer. I wanna know how things turn out with everyone and be able to celebrate with you when you get your bfp

birthday - i lived in vancouver for 2 years during grad school, gorgeous city. I definately miss it, but I like being near my family in Montreal. DH and I are planning on visiting at some point in the future, he wants to see all the places i talk about.

Madeline - Im a little less nervous right now, but really taking things slow, last time i totally got ahead of myself, DH and i had names... we were planning on how to tell our friends... this time we just want to get to the first drs appointment and hear a heartbeat. Here we do not see a doctor until 8-10 weeks... so... Ill see my GP in the meantime (thats what i did last time) 

Ready - I hear you with your convo with mom, I was nervous that my mom would drive me crazy when i told her, but she actually wasnt so bad.

Tynmeg - how are you feeling??

Im exhausted, have a headache, have been peeing every 30-60 min and have some minor cramps... I guess thats all normal, no idea.

Hmm.. i I have picture of my bfp, but i feel really stupid, how do i upload it? It only asks for a url and mine is just on my computer.... (not online...) ill try to figure it out...


----------



## lfrans

i figured it out.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4997.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 30


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! Before I go on, can I just say I totally want to keep this group together! Madeline, I'm with you - regardless of BFPs and all else, I don't want our little group to break up! I seriously was (almost :haha:) as excited for all of the other BFPs this month, and I know that others are coming, whether it be this month or the next! So as long as you guys will have me, I want to stick around and celebrate all of the coming BFPs! :blush:

Tynmeg - Thank you so much! I am excited and kind of shocked, it is my first BFP. I keep looking down and thinking, "Really? There's something growing in there? Huh!" Glad you have gotten some rest - I hope the insomnia stays at bay. Keep us posted on your line! 

Lfrans - how are you feeling? I am sorry you are having anxiety - that sounds totally understandable. I have never gone through the emotional trauma of a MC, so I won't pretend I can relate, but I am keeping my FX for you and sending tons of sticky dust! And that is a beautifully dark line! 

Madeline - cheers to prego insomnia! I plan on starting to keep my computer next to me, as I suspect it might keep up. I have been shocked at how much energy I have had, as I'm usually the first to feel fatigued. Plenty of time for that. 

Lenka - I'm sorry that AF came. Sounds like the surgery could have really impacted your chances this month, which is a bummer but at least you know it is a cause! I can't wait until you get your BFP. :hugs: And don't say you will miss us, I couldn't bring myself to go anywhere! :nope: I agree, this gang of women has been so awesome to find and such a wealth of knowledge and support. It feels very special to me as well. I'm glad you are being good to yourself, enjoying a beer and coffee - I have no doubt that soon enough those things will be out! Your Kindergarden analogy - aww, made me sad! We will be waiting with you! 

Steph - It touches my heart that you knew, too! Man, intuition - it can be crazy! I'm sorry about your BFN. I know you are probably ready for AF to come so you can start a new cycle. I am so excited to be here when you get your BFP, and this group seems to bring lots of luck! Crazy how many of the original gang got BFPs already! And like I've said, it has been SO wonderful spending time just getting to know you guys, I'm sticking around. :flower:

Clacko - You are coming up on testing time soon, as Tyandmeg said! When do you think you will go for it? Just curious, I am so excited and nervous for everyone! 

BirthdayBaby - Thank you so much! FX that you will be celebrating in just a few days! Have you decided when to test? Sorry I finked out and tested this morning, it was just a whim, didn't think I'd get anything on it. :blush: Sorry to hear about your ectopic. Love the Maury joke! Sounds like you are fertile and it is only a matter of time before your LO is a big brother. :hugs: Super sperm - yikes! Makes total sense, but brings an image to mind! :haha:

Kesh - I'm so sorry AF got you, but at least you can start your next cycle. Keeping FX that this cycle is your month! :hugs: And sounds like you've got a good plan. 

AFM - well, I woke DF up right after I posted on here and told him I had to turn the light on for a second. He was sound asleep so just threw some covers over his face. I showed him the test and he got very excited. Then he said, "I bet you can't wait to tell your online friends!" I sheepishly said, "I already did!" :blush: He thought that was hysterical. He is very excited but we are both freaking out a bit about healthcare, as I was planning on leaving my job in September and we aren't married. I can only get on his plan if we get hitched, and even then it is unclear if my pregnancy will be a preexisting condition. Sigh. Things two attorneys *probably* could have thought about a bit more! :dohh: Regardless, he is thrilled! And he thinks it is hysterical and totally crazy how much we share, but he loves the support I've found on here. He gets excited with every new BFP and plays new songs while I update at night. He's pretty cute. :blush:

I'm feeling good! My back hurts and I've had a headache, and woah nelly have I had an appetite! All totally doable - I'm waiting (and praying) for the 6-8 week smack in the face! 

I wanted to ask those who have gotten BFPs - have you guys changed your workouts? I know we talked about this before, but now I'm scared! I did some yoga and pilates today, but I have been doing Insanity and I miss breaking a sweat! Just wanted to know what others were thinking. 

Cheers, ladies!


----------



## 291

Congrats natto & Ifrans :)

I had my blood test today, confirmed ovulation. So would have me around 7dpo. I have to wait another 7-10days and if no AF I get to call them back and then I imagine test for pregnancy. So fingers crossed one my follicles had an egg, and that DH's swimmers found the golden trophy. No symptoms to report (or that I can link), did have some cramps last night, and discharge seems different to normal, was dry for a few days now a mix between milky and eggwhite, but only what seen when I go to the loo. No internal investigation here.
So now to wait for these 7-10 days to pass. I think I'll go for 11 days lol.


----------



## birthdaybaby

Steph, thanks for the info. I'm constantly learning about the wonder that the female body is! Thats great news. After my ectopic surgery, the doctor also informed me that eggs from the right Ov can sometimes drift across and find their way to the left tube. I had no idea!...and I teach biology. DH will be gone six months but according to the schedule he might have a break for two weeks at christmas...hope so! Yup, I'm born and raised in Vancouver. I actually used to live just off commercial drive...it'd be awesome to be back there for my possible upcoming cravings!

Madeline, its definitely different. Its awesome to be prepared and excited for whats coming...dtd without precautions is also nice...but its definitely a lot more stressful. Also, before, the symptoms kind of hit me in the face and caused me to test...now I'm paying attention to every little cramp, fart, and wipe (sorry, that was a really gross sentence). But again, it feels great to be excited and look forward to a new addition.

Kesh, sorry to hear about AF. Uh, doesnt she have better things to do ;) Wishing you all the best next month!

lfrans Oooh, maybe we can look forward to a future baby play date! And those are some very dark lines. Congratuations!

Natto- I'm with you 100%, I might be new to the group but this experience has just been wonderful. DH always asks if I've talked to my friends today....is anyone new pregnant :) It prob a nice break for him that I have somewhere to talk about my symptoms/questions/worries. He's getting a lot of "Does my stomach look pregnant?" "I was pretty tired last night...do you think I'm pregnant."
I think I might test tomorrow morning. There's one test left in the bathroom that I just cant stop thinking about...Your intuition was bang on. Congrats again!

291 woo hoo that you OV! Now for the BFP...this month is your lucky 11!

Afm... sadly nothing new to report at the moment. Feeling nauseous but that could be the big bag of popcorn I just scoffed down at the theatres. I'll let you all know the results tomorrow!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I don't have much to write but I wanted to say I love your posts, Natto, so interesting and funny!! I told my dh about what you said to your bf about the bfp (how you told us first cause it was ungodly early :haha:) :blush: He thought it was really amusing too. I laughed out loud. And so sweet he plays songs while you post!! Sounds absolutely divine. :hugs:Oh dear, about the health insurance! That is a very good question about the "pre existing condition" you're not an insurance expert so don't feel bad." So tricky here in the States... This is a good thing to be thinking about for us too because our insurance is also over in September! What are we thinking, trying for a baby??:haha:

Birthday can't wait to see the results of your test!! GOOD LUCK!

291 You'd wait til 14 dpo to test??! *bows in respect*

lfrans...that is THE darkest test I have seen yet on one of these forums. :hugs: Totally understand your reservations so I hope the next few weeks fly by til your first appt!

Lenka, Kesh--*makes a toast* Let's enjoy this DELICIOUS wine while we still can!

DH goes into surgery tomorrow morning early for his ankle. The surgeon looked at the x-ray today and said "gross" so you know that's not a good sign!:haha::haha: He was a marine, and hurt that same ankle during boot camp...so at 32 he has quite a bit of arthritis and cysts and bone spurs...PLUS the break. My poor old guy! He should be home by either tomorrow night or the next morning :happydance:


----------



## StephtheHiker

QUICK QUESTION

This just dawned on me. So you know how I said I oed crazy early this cycle, to make the shortest cycle I've ever had. It should end up being 25, where my shortest has been 28 and that's only ever happened once. I was gauging this from my ewcm... so I check my cm of course, and it was getting more and more fertile starting from a Sunday. I had two days of that and then it dried up halfway through Tuesday afternoon so I assumed I had ovulated either Monday night or early Tuesday.

Is it possible to o LATER than the ewcm drying? Could i not really be 14dpo? The only reason I ask is that my boobs have felt bigger and pretty sore since Saturday...the only other time I recall that happening was in May with my bfp. But then I was getting BFNs so I assumed I was making it up. :nope::nope:


----------



## EMC00P

*3 dpo and anxious. I feel different but at the same time, it could all be in my head. DH and I are hoping for this to be our month. I think most of my anxiety is stemmed from the thought that twins run in both of our families. I'd prefer one baby at a time, but I know it doesn't always work out that way.*


----------



## birthdaybaby

Sorry Steph, cm charting and temping are new to me. I wouldnt be able to tell you either way. I'm sure one of the other knowledgeable ladies will be able to give more insight.

Also, where are all you ladies from?


----------



## 291

StephtheHiker said:


> QUICK QUESTION
> 
> This just dawned on me. So you know how I said I oed crazy early this cycle, to make the shortest cycle I've ever had. It should end up being 25, where my shortest has been 28 and that's only ever happened once. I was gauging this from my ewcm... so I check my cm of course, and it was getting more and more fertile starting from a Sunday. I had two days of that and then it dried up halfway through Tuesday afternoon so I assumed I had ovulated either Monday night or early Tuesday.
> 
> Is it possible to o LATER than the ewcm drying? Could i not really be 14dpo? The only reason I ask is that my boobs have felt bigger and pretty sore since Saturday...the only other time I recall that happening was in May with my bfp. But then I was getting BFNs so I assumed I was making it up. :nope::nope:

I tend to get the ewcm a few days prior to ov, this cycle kinda wet EW/EW/W/W Ov Opks were positive. Scan and blood confirmed. Also I have had a cycle where it tried to gear up, then nothing, then later OV around day 32, BFN though.

And yep. I'd wait till 14dpo, only cos I hate wasting tests, it's been so long already so what's another few days, plus that's over a weekend.


birthdaybaby- good luck for tomorrow :) Fingers XX


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies. I'm around 7dpo today, 8 days since my first positive opk! So I tested this morning, stupid I know but I'm testing with a bnb buddy as she is a few days ahead of me and I got a faint line! I know its probably and evap as I know I shouldn't be testing yet

Here it is 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/null-24.jpg


----------



## lfrans

Steph - My O date has changed alot since my mc, initially i had 28 day cycles, and since then they have been closer to 32 days. I only knew bc of temping. Last month i read alot about o and the signs. The research really shows that ewcm is a sign, but not so specific, same with temp. neither will actually give you the proper o date, just an estimation. could be a few days off. The best way (other than repeated ultrasounds) was opks (which i did not do) so... that being said, looks like you may have o-ed later than you thought! Hope your husband's surgery goes well. Are they doing an ORIF? (open reduction internal fixation?) Its pretty common with broken ankles. (Im a physical therapist)

birthdaybaby - play date sounds good. :) have you ever visited eastern canada? I really enjoyed seeing the other side of the country. My dad is from the maritimes, so Ive been out there, and around quebec and ontario, but before i moved out west i had never gone west of toronto.

Natto- Im feeling much better today. I am sorta shocked that there is something growing inside of me. Exhausted and not sleeping (its 4:45 am). I am not temping anymore to stop myself from going nuts. I have gotten into photography this year and will try to get back into that over the weekends to keep myself busy. DH actually was talking about buying me a new camera for our anniversary/my birthday. As for fitness - I slowed down my workout quite a bit after my mc - it really took a toll on my energy levels and i never got back into it quite the same (so bad, i know). I have been going for nightly walks and plan on getting back to the gym soonish (I wanted to go today, but this insomnia is making me so tired). I know with last pregnancy, although it only lasted a few weeks... i was super tired. I went to the gym, but would get light headed, so i had to cut back the intensity. I have been pinning pregnancy exercise info on my pinterest, maybe its time i actually look at it :)

291 - congrats on ovulating!!! I think its easier said than done to wait 7-10/11 days to test. I was going to wait til 15-16dpo, but tested at 14. good luck, this is such a brutal week...

EMCOOP - welcome! Hopefully this is your month. I totally hear you about twins. My grandfather was a twin and I have been told since i was a child that i could have twins. I read into it, the ability to have twins can be passed down by a man, however, in a relationship only the woman's family history matters. Fraternal twins has to do with releasing more than 1 egg, so even if your husband has twins in his family, it wont affect your egg-releasing abilities.. although you have twins too... so you never know... I also only want 1 at a time, but if I end up with twins, Ill be happy too.

Clacko - looking good, its early to know if thats evap or not, but a good start :) few more days and you will be more certain!

AFM - gassy, headache, insomnia, boobs are hurting.... Im going to call the doctors today and try to make some appointments. Im still in shock that this is all real..

Oh ya, I forgot to tell you all how I told DH, was quite funny (knowing us). I tested super early yesterday when i couldnt sleep and was stressing. I went right back to bed and hugged him, he woke up and I just said "good morning daddy" He hugged me back, said yay, then said- "ok can we go back to sleep now".... haha, he apologized when he woke up. We are both excited and nervous.


----------



## birthdaybaby

BFN I don't think I've stared harder a something in my life. I was willing that line to show up and womp womp womp! I know I'm not officially out but I'm just not feeling pregnant anymore. 

lfrans-I've been to TO, and seen tons of Halifax. DH went to SMU on a basketball scholarship then played for their semi pro team, The Halifax Rainmen. Whereabouts is your dad from? I love it out there. The people are just amazing!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Ladies, our group is growing and so is our list! I thought I'd keep up on it every couple of days, any objections? It's nice to be able to reference, but if you don't want to be on it, or only in the TWW, etc., just let me know! 

Steph - 14 DPO but :shrug: - maybe earlier.
BirthdayBaby - 10 DPO 
291 - (around) 8 DPO
Clacko - 7 DPO
EMC00P - 3 DPO 
Kesh - CD 2 
Lenka - CD 2 

Tynmeg, Madeline, Ready & Lfrans - BFPs 

291 - I, too, can't believe you can wait that long! I am in awe of your willpower. I always tell myself I will wait, but who thinks clearly in the middle of the night? Not this girl. :shrug:

EMC00P - Welcome! Twins run in my family as well, and at 5' tall I've often been a bit scared of what that would be like! :wacko: 

Clacko - So hard to tell, I've never used that kind of test, but I do see something and I am so hoping it gets darker and darker! :hugs:

BirthdayBaby - Drifting eggs? I had no idea, either! The female body is unbelievable in what it is capable of doing. I'm so glad your husband is happy that you found us and I'm so happy that you found us! You are such a wonderful addition to this little group. It really does feel like finding new friends. :hugs: I'm sorry about the BFN this morning, but it is very early - FX for you. :hugs:

Lfrans - Sounds like you have found an awesome way to soothe your anxieties a bit. I am always in awe of some of the beautiful images that photographers can capture, it seems so meditative. That is a very good idea - I'm going to do some research today on pregnancy fitness. I have such body issues that I have fought and this BFP is bringing them to the surface... not that I am complaining at all! I am just being true to all of the emotions, not just the positive ones. Nightly walks with the DF, or on my own, sound lovely. :flower: Lol on telling your DH - trust me, we were both also right back to sleep after I told DF! 

Steph - I know, right? Yet another thing to be jealous of the Canadians about! I was talking to someone last night who was just perplexed that pregnancy could be a "pre-existing condition." It really is unbelievable. Although I will say a lot is changing on 1/1/14 with the Affordable Healthcare Act, so FX! I am just reminding myself that people do this every day, I'm not the only one who doesn't have it all figured out, plus I need to see if this bean even sticks! 

Sending good vibes to your DH for his surgery - sounds like that ankle has had a lot of trauma! Didn't realize he was a marine, I have never fathomed how they make it through bootcamp! :wacko: So tough!

ALSO, I think it is TOTALLY possible that you O'd later than you thought. From what I understand ewcm is very helpful, but not an entirely accurate way to gauge when O occurred. Having said that, as you know, I have virtually no cm, so it's hard to say from experience! But I would bet it is absolutely possible! Last cycle I gauged my O from O cramps and pain - based on this cycle using OPKs I was off by 4 days!

AFM, kind of tired this morning and super bloated/gassy - I've given up already on not wanting my tummy to poke out over my pants! :haha: I've had so much gas/bloating in my life with all of the digestive issues/food allergies I have, so it's not anything I'm not used to. I also swing from super hungry to not hungry at all (9:30 here, haven't even wanted breakfast yet, usually if I don't eat by 8:15 I'm a sourpuss!) Thought my breasts were back to fine this morning and freaked out... no worries everyone, they are back to killing me! :haha:


----------



## Lenka78

Natto, your posts are just sooo funny! and thank you for the list with all the updates again!!! Are you sure you want to stick with us, who are just cdo2? :blush: Do not want to repeat myself, but thank you all for hanging around here when you already got your BFPs. 
lfrans, your DH's reaction to BFP was so sweat... Go back to sleep after such a wonderful news must be so nice and cozy... 
How is everyone feeling today? 
AFM, we finally found a condo in Santa Barbara, rather Summerland, about 10 min drive from SB, and already signed a rental agreement. :happydance: So we are oficially moving in the beginning of September. We want to drive to CA. Must be a lot if fun. Cannot wait to see different cities and states along the way.
:flower: and :hugs: to all!


----------



## clacko

Tweaked my test 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/null-26.jpg


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Clacko - I looked up some positive IC images online, and I have to say I really think your test looks promising! When do you plan on testing again? FX! A 5th BFP out of 11 women, that would be wild! Sending Baby Dust your way!

Lenka - Congrats! I drove across the US (from Ohio - San Fran) when I was younger and LOVED it. Such a beautiful trip, so many wonderful things to see. And yes, I am definitely sticking around - you ladies couldn't kick me out if you tried! :haha:


----------



## clacko

ReadyForNatto said:


> Clacko - I looked up some positive IC images online, and I have to say I really think your test looks promising! When do you plan on testing again? FX! A 5th BFP out of 11 women, that would be wild! Sending Baby Dust your way!
> 
> Lenka - Congrats! I drove across the US (from Ohio - San Fran) when I was younger and LOVED it. Such a beautiful trip, so many wonderful things to see. And yes, I am definitely sticking around - you ladies couldn't kick me out if you tried! :haha:

Thank you - I plan to test tomorrow morning again with fmu! Still thinking its an evap. Stopping myself testing again today cause I'm so convinced will be complete bfn!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Clacko, I will keep FX! My only experience with evaps is on blue dye tests (two in a row - I was beside myself.) I don't really know how to identify them on pink dye tests. I'm sure you are just ready to climb the walls wanting to know - hoping this day flies by and tomorrow you get good news! :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

ReadyForNatto said:


> Clacko - I looked up some positive IC images online, and I have to say I really think your test looks promising! When do you plan on testing again? FX! A 5th BFP out of 11 women, that would be wild! Sending Baby Dust your way!
> 
> Lenka - Congrats! I drove across the US (from Ohio - San Fran) when I was younger and LOVED it. Such a beautiful trip, so many wonderful things to see. And yes, I am definitely sticking around - you ladies couldn't kick me out if you tried! :haha:

Hahaha!!! I would not dare, Natto! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

clacko said:


> ReadyForNatto said:
> 
> 
> Clacko - I looked up some positive IC images online, and I have to say I really think your test looks promising! When do you plan on testing again? FX! A 5th BFP out of 11 women, that would be wild! Sending Baby Dust your way!
> 
> Lenka - Congrats! I drove across the US (from Ohio - San Fran) when I was younger and LOVED it. Such a beautiful trip, so many wonderful things to see. And yes, I am definitely sticking around - you ladies couldn't kick me out if you tried! :haha:
> 
> Thank you - I plan to test tomorrow morning again with fmu! Still thinking its an evap. Stopping myself testing again today cause I'm so convinced will be complete bfn!Click to expand...

Ladies, what does "evap" stand for? 

Clacko, I can definetelly see a line!!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Evap = evaporation line. On some tests, particularly blue dye tests, a line can show up not because you are pregnant, but just because the dye got wet with urine, and as the urine evaporated it caused the line to show up. They are often colorless, but not always. The two I had were very blue, just way skinnier than an actual result line. They are terrible! :growlmad:


----------



## Kesh89

I legit refuse to test until af, two months in a row I've had very obvious evap lines on ic. It's depressing because they're so so dark!


----------



## Tynmeg

Clacko - Your line looks promising. I would either wait a couple of days and test again or go get a FRER and you may see a clearer line. BABY DUST!

I haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone as I'm at work and it's pretty busy today. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I've finally been getting some pain in my bbs, last night when I took my bra off, I had a some pain in the side of one of bbs, and today they are a little sore. I feel like I've been waiting for that sympton to kick in so was strangely excited. lol

I have some more pics to show the progression for the last 4 days.

The first one is 10, 12 and 14 DPO.
The second one is 10-13 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







10, 12, 14 DPO.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 12









10, 11, 12, 13 DPO.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kesh89

Your progression looks great Tynmeg!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Tynmeg - your lines look GREAT! That has to have you feeling good. :hugs: Congrats on the breasts starting to hurt! :haha: I know that was making you a bit nervous. :flower:


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg, yes, the lines look sooo dark!!! :happydance:


----------



## birthdaybaby

Clacko, looks promising. What type of test is that? I only know the CB and FRER...I keep seeing lots of strip looking tests...are they cheaper...at the rate I'm going i'm going to need a good store of test. 

Tynmeg- those are some beautiful lines!!!!

lenka - congrats on the new place! 

natto- thanks for the udates on everyone! So organized!

Just at work so cant write much. Boo urns to summer school, I swear, this summer I'm worse than the kids. I cant stop staring at the clock!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tynmeg that's one BEAUITFUL progression!! Yeay for sore boobs! :happydance::happydance:

birthday-I'm from Seattle...hasn't this summer been the best summer you can ever rememer?? No wonder why you're staring at the clock...I'd hate to be indoors!

Clacko--I would say test again in a couple days but I know that if I saw a line I'd keep on poas til I saw it again!

lfrans--awesome story about your annoucement... I know what you mean about the mc messing things up. That's why I assumed I was just having a super short cycle since my cycles have been weird since. EWCM has always coincided with my o date...well, ever since I started charting in early 2012. It could go either way. Still sore boobs and hungry like a hippo....having trouble getting sleepy though. I should start today! Then I can move on. Unless I did indeed o later. Arrgghh who knows. And yes...he is getting the ORIF. Also cutting his heel cord because it's too short. And cutting out cysts/bone spurs. So he'll be seeing a pt like you I'm sure! What kind of pt are you? Also what kind of photography are you interested in?

Natto: Sorry you have such body issues :hugs: It's something that affects all us women, some more than others...ughh I hate that we're drilled from the time we are children that we must be thin and beautiful. What makes me upset in movies is when a guy will compliment a girl and call her smart, kind, beautiful and so often the girl will say, "Did you just call me beautiful?" and immediately swoon. WOMAN HE CALLED YOU SMART AND KIND which are much more important attributes! *steps off soap box :haha:* Though I hear jogging and of course yoga and walking is still just fine. There are some neat preggo exercise routines that are supposed to help with the pregnancy, esp 3rd trimester and birth....maybe look into that??

I'm a bit worried...if I DID o late and by some fluke I am preggo, I drank strong coffee yesterday, went on an INTENSE hill run, then came home and drank a cider. Oh well, cest la vie. 

Lenka congrats!! :happydance::hugs: How beautiful! I am SO JEALOUS of your cross country drive. I've really had the travel bug lately but obviously no travelling for us for 12 weeks at least! At least you don't have to pack up everything while having morning sickness and worrying about lifting boxes and the like.


----------



## madeline36

Nice pics Tynmeg!

I have similar HPTs to what you have on the right hand pic and my lines look like yours. I'm sort of glad to see yours b/c they are similar to mine and I was expecting them to get way darker by now, but it seems like those strips don't darken as much as the dollar store tests I take, lol!

birthdaybaby-you can buy a boatload of OPK's and HPTs on Amazon.com - something like 50 OPKs and 10 HPT's for about $20 maybe. They aren't as fancy, so maybe also not as sensitive, but I'm not sure. The sensitivity level of the HCG is 25.

Clacko-wow, another positive!!! THis is a lucky thread. I hope it is, in fact a BFP and not evap or something- WOOT!!! 

AFM, boobs feel itchy and just sensitive overall. I have CM like crazy and bloating ,as well as extreme hunger today. Otherwise I'm doing well.

I tell my mom tomorrow when I see her. She's going to be excited but for some reason I'm nervous to tell her. Other than DH, you guys, and my BFF in Seattle, NOBODY knows yet.....

Made a Dr. Appt- I don't go in until week 7 . Seems late, but they don't want to see me until they can detect heartbeat. I guess if something feels odd I'll go in, but otherwise, August it is!


----------



## madeline36

Lenka78 said:


> Natto, your posts are just sooo funny! and thank you for the list with all the updates again!!! Are you sure you want to stick with us, who are just cdo2? :blush: Do not want to repeat myself, but thank you all for hanging around here when you already got your BFPs.
> lfrans, your DH's reaction to BFP was so sweat... Go back to sleep after such a wonderful news must be so nice and cozy...
> How is everyone feeling today?
> AFM, we finally found a condo in Santa Barbara, rather Summerland, about 10 min drive from SB, and already signed a rental agreement. :happydance: So we are oficially moving in the beginning of September. We want to drive to CA. Must be a lot if fun. Cannot wait to see different cities and states along the way.
> :flower: and :hugs: to all!

Congrats Lenka on the upcoming move to an amazing place! All that lovely ocean breeze and ocean rhythm will be PERFECT for baby-making!:thumbup:


----------



## madeline36

Ready- I was going back to some posts yesterday and had to smile when I read about you not wanting belly to poke out of your pants yet. I think about how much effort I've spent trying to keep my belly as flat as possible (not that I always did what it takes....) and until May of this year I did triathlons recreationally, and I struggle with giving that up.

That is why I am trying to wear all my 'skinny' clothes now- to capitalize on my body as it is and then try to celebrate and see the beauty in every change. I wish it would just go from normal body to big baby bump, so that I don't go through a 'I know I just look fat" phase where it's too early to be obvious bump, but definitely shows weight gain. We shall see!!

Re: insurance- since you aren't married yet and won't be working you might qualify for WIC and also you could do COBRA - you pay the premium of your current insurance when you leave for up to 18 months. You can also buy private insurance, and in CA, for instance, there is special insurance for pregnant women who don't have other insurance. Maybe in OH too? I think, despite issues between political parties, everybody agrees that pregnant women need prenatal care, so there are options! Hopefully it's not a "pre-existing condition". That would be lame.

When my sis got prego she was unmarried to her BF. They did a civil service to get hitched just so she got onto his insurance and then did a big wedding months later. She had no problem getting his insurance, so I know that that option is possible, but may be insurer specific.

So many things to think about when we get the BFP. I'm already stressing about childcare and working......


----------



## lfrans

natto/madeline - wow, I really had no idea how complicated your insurance can be... 1st here in Quebec as long as you are living with your partner for >6 months you are considered "common law" and get benefits like shared insurance. And our insurance covers the extras, not basic hospital care, but private ultrasounds, private rooms.... things like that... Glad to hear you are both doing well

Steph - I work mostly in pediatrics right now. I also have a master of public health and mainly focus on prevention (i work for the trauma department of the childrens hospital) Currently I am also treating patients with concussions. I used to work in ortho (ie bones like ankles) so know quite abit about it. with the heel cord too, itll take a while to recover! but im sure itll be better after all his therapy. hows he doing? BTW - do not worry about having a drink and coffee - 1st, I have been drinking 1 small cup of coffee daily. (although i usually do not finish it, so 1/2 a cup) small amounts of caffeine should not be an issue. 2 - so many people have no idea that they are pregnant and drink until they find out... I talked about it with a dr friend of mine and she told me not to worry to much. My first cycle trying during tww i was acting like i was pregnant and stressing out, she told me not to worry so much, that essentially it is a ball of cells before 4 weeks and aslong as you stop as soon as you know it should be ok.

birthdaybaby - are you a teacher? what do you teach? 

Lenko - congrats on the new place, enjoy your alcohol while you can!

Tynmeg - nice lines!!! 

AFM - i called the dr today, going on August 29 (9ish weeks). They prescribed me prometrium, which i looked up, its progesterone. The secretary told me that the doctor prescribes it to all patients with a history of miscarriage. So... ill be picking it up on my way home from work today... hope it helps!!


----------



## lfrans

madeline - i hear you about stressing about childcare and working, i already have our baby on a waiting list for day cares (never took it off after mc). There are government subsidized day cares and I updated the website for the waiting list to change the start date. I hope I get into one of those, they are so affordable, 10$/day!


----------



## madeline36

lfrans- glad you are getting something to help with the stick bean.

Childcare for $10/DAY!??!!?? OMG, I am moving to Canada! Here in my neck of the woods it would be about $850-$1100/month for an infant. Hard to say what we'll do, it will depend a bit on how much DH's job sticks and becomes permanent. 

I am at a crossroad w/my career. Maybe you guys can help.

Option 1: Stay where I am, which is 50% W-2 employee (w/benefits) and 50% contract worker. I mainly make my own hours and can work from home. HOWEVER, in Jan I am losing my W-2 job funding (and benefits). We are trying to get more funding to keep going, but not sure. If I stay thru pregnancy then I can COBRA my benefits and work a bit after baby is born from home w/contract job. It pays pretty well and is guaranteed thru Oct 2014 (both positions are grant funded).

Option 2: I Am applying for a job with the county. Job is 2 miles away from home, and it's full-time w/benefits and the usual (crappy) maternity leave. However, it's steady pay over the next few years, great benefits, and I know the county is 'family friendly'.
My colleague in the job I currently have is the hiring manager for this job and has asked me to apply if I am interested.

Thoughts? I never imagined we'd be in this boat when I got pregnant. All thru grad school my hubby kept reminding me that "The average salary of a PhD is 6 figures...". Not that I expected that at first, but I think we both expected that he'd be making more than nothing and at least have steady employment so I could take time off...


----------



## Kesh89

hahah at first I was like where the heck do you find daycare for $10 a day in Canada?! I run a home based daycare and my rates are $700 a month for full time and $350 for part time or $35 a day!


----------



## lfrans

Kesh89 said:


> hahah at first I was like where the heck do you find daycare for $10 a day in Canada?! I run a home based daycare and my rates are $700 a month for full time and $350 for part time or $35 a day!

haha-kesh - in quebec, the politics suck in this province. i am a english montrealer... so needless to say im not too impressed with the current state of affairs (ie- pastagate, english on spoons in ice cream stores....) but... we have cheap day care! The governemnt has subsidized spots, you have to go on a waiting list to get it, but its actually good care. Otherwise you pay more, but the government will re-imburse some in taxes


----------



## Lenka78

Madeline, I would go with option #2. Pros: it is so close to home. It is 'family friendly'. It is full time with great benefits. And most importantly it is permanent! As far as I understand, the maternity leave is "crappy" in almost every company here... In any case, good luck with your choice! How is DH doing? Any luck?
Ladies, thank you for your congratulations regarding my move to CA. 
You know what I did today? I re-read all your posts from the beginning! I know I am a ku-ku... In June you all got AF and look at you now!!! Madeline, you were considering skipping July, do you remember? Good thing that you did not!!!


----------



## clacko

So I did two more tests tonight. I know I shouldn't of 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/null-28.jpg


----------



## StephtheHiker

Symptoms getting stronger today. I think I'm getting hopeful!!


----------



## madeline36

ooh Steph, I am squealing with delight!!! Hmm....maybe when you least expected it..BAM!!

Finger's crossed. When will you test.

Clacko-I can't quite read the tests, there is a blue tinge to the pics. They look like Neg, but it could just be the light. Is that what you were saying?

Lenka-thanks for your feedback and I sort of agree with you. You are correct, maternity leave is crappy in USA, at least CA has a mandate for it! How cool you re-read everything. Yes, funny how things change.... :)

Kesh- I would be happy to find an in home daycare for $700/month! I'll put out a vibe to the universe...


----------



## clacko

I can still the slight lines that I had this morning x


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/null-29.png


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline-- that is a toughie. Isn't it funny how we have all these nice plans laid out even though it almost never turns out the way we think...and yet somehow it works out. I'd go with the county too just because govt jobs have good benefits. You won't end up rich but you will be taken care of! Hopefully your dh will get a job soon and you won't have to stress so much.

Have lots of time on my hands as hubby has been in surgery for almost 5 hours now...was supposed to be 2 but he's almost sewn up!

Yes nausea and sore boobs and get winded walking up a flight of stairs. So silly!!

Lenka!-- how cool you went back and read stuff. Not even two months but feels like much longer...

Clacko the picture is kinda hard to see. I'd wait and test again...


----------



## 291

Clacko, if that were my test I'd say it's negative. I don't do squinting. Though I did used to with OPK's but after seeing a positive (and it came up right away both times) I now rely only on two solid lines.


----------



## madeline36

oh Steph! Those are good signs.
I didn't realize that DH was in surgery right now. Sending healing thoughts! :hug:Glad he will move to recovery so he can get his mobility back and you can travel!

Oh, did I not mention that DH got a job!!?? Maybe with all of the other hoopla I forgot.

Through a friend he got a temp job at the University. He will be an analyst in the office of research. Honestly I have no idea what that means, LOL!! But, he is now in the system and it could become a permanent position. If not, he'll move to another assignment w/in temp pool. His friend who works there hooked him up. At the very least it offers income and experience while he looks for something else.

Though it's not permanent I'm excited and hopefully by the time the bean arrives we'll be situated enough to know what the right decisions are re: me taking extended time off, etc.

Let us know how the surgery goes, Steph! When do you test?

Clacko-I concur w/Steph- hard to see, but it could be the pic. If it's your BFP we will be here to celebrate :thumbup:


----------



## birthdaybaby

It's been awesome Steph! I only work until 12, do I've been getting some good beach days in. I'm so happy you're still in it! All the best to hubby, wishing him a fast and smooth recovery. 

Thanks for the info Madeline. Just found out that my local dollar store sells both so I stocked up. i'm so happy for you and your hubby, that's great news! Congratulations! 

lfrans, Yup, I teach high school biology and am also a learning support teacher (special education).

Afm after my BFN and a reassessment of my symptoms... I think I might be out. I know I shouldn't count myself out just yet but I just don't feel it. I was absolutely sure last week but all of my symptoms seemed to have fizzled out... tons of baby dust to all of you still waiting and a happy and healthy pregnancy to our BFPs !!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Clacko - I agree with others, it is really hard to tell. I don't see much, but I also know that when I tried to photograph my light lines I had a really hard time getting a pic that showed them. FMU tomorrow? FX for you! 

Steph - Totally! Trust me, I get so frustrated with my body issues, and truth be told when I look at my body, I like it. That's what is so hard - I'm not super skinny but I'm totally okay with that until I start comparing myself to how small I used to be and then ugh.... But I'm taking it as an opportunity to face things because the LAST thing I want to do is bring a child into a family with a mom who unconsciously passes that stuff along. Rom coms.... yup, so annoying when the emphasis is put on being called beautiful as opposed to anything else! :wacko: 

Anyway, on to more important things - 1. I hope surgery goes well and 2. I am so keeping my FX for you! Eeekk! I love that you are feeling hopeful and am so hoping this is your month. :hugs:

BirthdayBaby - you saying "boo urns" made me laugh so hard. DF says it all the time and for some reason I thought it was only him - I asked him today and he thought I was so weird! Very jealous of your beach days. I know you feel out, I'm keeping my FX crossed, but if this isn't your month than I'm keeping FX it is a month very soon. :hugs:

Madeline - Sending lots of love your way for telling your mom! Regardless of knowing how she will react it is totally valid to have nerves over delivering such big news. I can't wait to see you post about how happy she is for you two! :hugs: I hear you about wanting to go from flat to bump, the "I just look fat" stage is what I am least looking forward to! As for insurance, DF and I talked about just going down to the courthouse privately and then having a celebration down the line - the only problem is if we do that, and we file jointly, his income will be considered for my student loan repayments, which could actually cost us more in the long run than paying for doctors/birth, etc. out of pocket. :wacko: So frustrating. Thank you for the info on your sister! I am going to ask DF to check in with his insurance about the preexisting condition conundrum. 

As for your career choices - well first, might I say, congrats to your DH for the temp position working out!!! :happydance: The momentum that gives him is so huge. I am hoping this is leading him to the perfect position! I say Option 2 as well, only because it keeps you, DH and baby covered, it is steady income and you can always reevaluate when DH is in something more permanent. Your baby will need health insurance, so that would put less pressure on maintaining COBRA, etc. Having said that, only YOU know what is right for you and I have no doubt that things will come together for you and your family perfectly! 

Lfrans - Ugh, trust me, I envy your system! Things are (IMHO) unnecessarily complicated in the states. And $10/day for good childcare? OMG sounds like heaven! Sounds like your doctor is helping you take the right precautions - are you feeling more comfortable and less anxious? :hugs:

Lenka - I LOVE that you reread this thread! So many details that I'm sure we've all forgotten about. I totally forgot that Madeline waffled on wanting to try this month! Holy moly! I think I will do that as well when I get a chance. 

AFM - My back has been hurting and my sciatic nerve especially, which makes me nervous because that happens before AF. Really praying I don't have a chemical pregnancy. I'm also very hungry and a bit nauseous.... 

Today I asked DF if he wanted to say hi to his baby... he leaned down and said to my belly, "Hi baby." Pause. "Well, you don't have ears yet, so I guess this will be a short conversation." Man, it got me. I couldn't stop laughing. That's about it lol - watching some standup and trying to relax!


----------



## EMC00P

ReadyForNatto said:


> EMC00P - Welcome! Twins run in my family as well, and at 5' tall I've often been a bit scared of what that would be like! :wacko:

*I know I would be happy either way, not that I have any say in the matter. As far as updating dpo's, I think it's a good idea. I am coming up on 5 dpo in about 45 minutes.*


----------



## madeline36

Welcome EMCOOP! Fx for you this cycle. I'm impressed that you know your DPO down to the MINUTE!!!

Steph, I will wait on baited breath for you to test.

Ready-sending hope that is is a stick bean, just like your name says. Early pregnancy looks a lot like PMS, so don't go down the AF trail just yet!

birthdaybaby- beach sounds AWESOME! 

AFM: just spend about a million hours this week applying for the County job. Fx, if I get an interview and an offer at last I'll have options, and once I know more it will be easier to make a decision.

Lfrans- how ya doing?

Kesh-oh, sorry to hear that AF got ya, boo! Well, the good news is that only 2 more weeks and you can try again and we'll be right here!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Well I just woke up and poas....and I'm not sure what to say! I thought it was a very faint bfp but not so sure anymore....it would be too hard to say. I could honestly see it going either way. To be frank, I was expecting a clear bfp. This is the first time I've seen any kind of a line this cycle on a frer. Buuut I am not sure if it has any color. Arrgghh waiting!! If I don't start today, it will prove that I oed later than expected.

Will reply to all of your news later this morning and not at 4 am! I will say Congrats to your hubby Madeline!!!!


----------



## lfrans

Natto- very cute story about DF. :) I totally hear you about your body issues. I had some issues as a teen and now am much better, but still so self critical. I am worried about looking HUGE and losing the weight afterwards. I have been really bad about going to the gym, I used to go almost daily and was in amazing shape (5ish years ago) now not so much... I have been looking for pregnancy workouts online a bit, I usually do some weights and cardio at the gym, my weight routine is probably too intense for me right now. 

Madeline- congrats on your DH's job, sounds like a great opprtunity and a huge relief. Good luck with the county job, I agree with everyone that the stability of it sounds excellent. I am not happy with my job, but sticking with it for the benefits for now. Im actually looking into doing a certificate while on mat leave to improve my chances of getting a better job after.

Steph - hmmm.... sounds like it could be promising... your symptoms definately could be pregnancy... FX!!!!

AFM- soooo tired..... I woke up again at 3:30, fell back asleep for a bit around 6ish... And I was wide awake around 10pm last night when i was trying to go to bed early... This will be a long day. I started the prometrium last night, i will be taking it for 2 weeks. Hopefully it helps. Im less nervous than I was. Really nothing that worrying will do to help or prevent anything. 
The lack of sleep is so annoying! I do regularly have insomnia and usually if i get in a habit of not sleeping its hard to break it, so ill take nyquil or something, sleep 1-2 nights with that and im back on track ot normal sleeping. Now, I cant take anything and cant drink coffee to keep me awake. blah!! 
Its also affecting my very ambitious workout plans. I really want to get back to the gym, but so tired, I will try to push myself to go for a walk when i get home from work.


----------



## Kesh89

I do see the lines Clacko! Hopefully they'll get darker for you! Fx'd!!


----------



## Kesh89

Steph - when will you test again???


----------



## clacko

I tested this morning and got this 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/null-30.jpg


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Steph - I am so freaking excited at the prospect that this could be your month! Are you going to test tomorrow morning? Fingers and toes crossed. I am seriously almost giddy about this. :hugs:

EMC00P - How do you know your DPO to the minute? Very impressive! I couldn't know that info if I tried! And so true - no control over twins, so I guess you just go with the flow! 

Lfrans - I've been looking at pregnancy workouts as well. Find anything good? I think DF and I are going to buy a spinning bike for the house - that way I can hop on when I have the energy and do some weights/yoga/pilates as well. That is a routine I'd be very happy with. :flower: Can you do weights, etc., at home on days when you are tired? I'm sure with your insomnia you are wiped out! I understand - my ambien was the first thing to go in the TWW.... it is so nice to get that one night of sleep that sets you back on track. 

Madeline - hadn't even thought of COBRA, thanks for reminding me of its existence lol! I looked into it today at work, it's actually way less than I expected - great option. :hugs:

Well, the back still hurts, appetite is changing, but other than that I'm pretty good. A bit emotional/weepy, but not in a way I can't laugh off. Ready for the weekend!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Also, wanted to post my tests but have to do it from my phone! 9 and 11 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Clacko, so sorry, I didn't see your message while I was posting! How does your test look to you? I am struggling to see a line, but I am TERRIBLE at it - half the time I can't tell the difference between a BFN and a faint positive until other people point it out!


----------



## clacko

It looks like yesterday's tests, very very faint. I also did a clear blue which was bfn. Tuesdays tests were bfn so I know its not rubbish tests. 

Don't know what to think to be honest!


----------



## madeline36

good morning,

lfrans- good for you for wanting do do some exercise. I think as long as you don't over exert or start something totally new, you will be fine. Walking is such great exercise and can help wake you up, so as to compensate for that coffee you can't drink now, lol!!

Steph- OMG, OMG!! It is starting to get really interesting!! I can't wait to see how the next couple of days unfold with your tests. Fingers crossed, it looks promising! All it takes is one good BD at the right time! :thumbup:

AFM: I can relate to the insomnia lfrans and Ready have reported. I feel like telling people that if they want to call me, to do so between 3:30 and 6 am, as I am wide awake with nothing to do at that time. Last night was no exception. I have a mild head ache, but otherwise I don't feel exhausted. Insomnia is totally new to me. One thing I'm usually really good at is sleeping :sleep:

Okay, off to see my family and spend the day with my 9 yr old nephew. I can't wait. He is the current apple of my eye, though I'm sure that position will go to our little one as time goes on. Good thing I have two eyes!
Telling my mom today too!! Eek! So nervous, I feel like I'm a teen ager or something telling my mom I got pregnant. So weird......


----------



## MasonsMommy11

Hi,
I'm 23, Trying for #2, kinda. Husband and I have been "NTNP" for approximately 7 months with no luck. I swear we've bought the store out of Prego tests. This month we've actually tried. I'm post ovulation for 3days. We BD'd -2,-1,day of, and +2, on top of the entire week before that. We're both concerned that we won't be able to conceive. However, The last 6 or so days I have been urinating frequently, nauseous, running to the bathroom with soft stool (extremely) every 30 or so minutes. Smell somewhat increased, and headaches and fatigue. I can't remember the beginning of my previous pregnancy, it was over 3 years ago. I have a 2 1/2 yo little boy. Didn't think I had morning sickness then, but I was in the bathroom a lot. Is it possible to have morning sickness this early? I just need someone to talk to :( Hubby isn't super talkative at this point because it frustrates both of us that we haven't gotten pregnant yet. Thanks in advance


----------



## StephtheHiker

First of all natto that is some beautiful progression!! I'm getting so excited for you! Though its hard to believe you're only 11 dpo....feels like you should be at 5 or 6 weeks already! :haha: appetite changing...what do you mean by that? Have you turned into a hungry, hungry, hippo like I am?? Hehe... Dr appts scheduled? Any news on what you've decided to do? Thanks for your support...:hugs: I think it was more than one bd session. Remember how I lamented that I oed too early and salt in the wound we bd like every day AFTER when I had thought I oed? Well I guess it was the o hormones...so I think we got a feeew more sessions in:blush: I'm going to be brave like you and just say even if that was not a real line, ans it got darker later on, then I feel pregnant and I'm waiting foe he tests to confirm how I feel!! Will test tomorrow morning.

Madeline how does dh feel about his new.job?? Is he excited? Honestly the hard part is getting an "in" I think...he can network and get other positions so much easier now that he has SOMETHING :happydance: what a July!nd guess what?? Dh got a call for a job interview during surgery yesterday!!! :happydance::happydance: first bite or word of ANYTHING in 5 months!! What a month right?? 

This has been such a month of faith for me. Which i handled poorly I'll admit:blush: He may or may not get the job and I may or may not be pregnant but I should have more real faith that all things will work out. 

Clacko... I don't see anything I'm so sorry but I'm sure if I had posted my test you would not have seen anything either. So who knows

Lenka how are you doing and feeling?? I miss your sweet and kind updates :hugs:

Mommy this is a perfect place to come to....lots of support!! I've loved these last couple months

Madeline I can't wait to hear how your mom reacts!! Have a wonderful day! And I hope it's so exciting that you fall fast and hard asleep tonight:hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, I am here, checking this thread every few hours and being happy for all of you. :blush: I agree - what a month! How does your DH feel after the surgery? Good luck on his job interview! FX for you for tomorrow testing. 
Madeline, congratulations on DHs job offer! What a relief for both of you Let us know how your mom reacts I am sure she will be very thrilled and happy
Natto, I have to tell you that your DH also has a good sense of humor, him saying hi and admitting that it was going to be a short conversation. :haha:
Ifrans, I used to suffer from insomnia few years ago. It drove me nuts. It took me almost two years to recover from that. I still sleep with ears plugs, cannot fall asleep without them. Hope you will feel more energetic soon!
Kesh, how are you feeling? I am better and better each day. Getting ready for cycle #3 
Tonight we are going out with a bunch of my friends, high heels, short dresses, chilled champagne. Sorry, ladies, but trust me I would rather be pregnant now, and have a morning sickness, and be constipated and whatever it takes!!! 
:hugs: and :flower: to ALL of you!


----------



## Tynmeg

I couldn't wait another day. I went for my blood work today. They called and said my hcg level is 152. I'm 15 dpo today so from what I can tell that's an average number but it really doesn't mean much. I go back on Tuesday and see if the number is doubling like it should. This truly is like having a second TWW! I don't know how to feel from one minute to the next.


----------



## EMC00P

ReadyForNatto said:


> EMC00P - How do you know your DPO to the minute? Very impressive! I couldn't know that info if I tried! And so true - no control over twins, so I guess you just go with the flow!

*I've been using an app on my phone for over a year, you can record period cycles and it also gives you an idea of when ovulation will occur. Plus, you can tell where you are at by discharge. *


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg- Glad you went to the doctor instead of had all that concern swimming in your head. That number sounds good, I think, right??!! Ugh, and just when you thought the "wait" was over. Does this time feel any different that the last time you got a BFP? Sending you lots of love and support that you don't have worry on your mind over the next few days. All we can do is take this journey one day at a time, no matter what. I know you'll keep us posted and share what Dr says next week.

Steph- wow, you are so right- what a MONTH!!! Some much change, unexpected surprises (mostly good for this group, which is awesome). I wonder if something is going on astrologically- sorry, I always turn to the stars and the cosmos for answers, lol!! Great news that DH got a job call during surgery. It's always when we LEAST expect it!
well, maybe all that BD did the trick, eh? Are you going to test again soon?

AFM: mom was thrilled. I loved seeing the look on her face- total surprised elation. When I left she said this will be the best next 9 months b/c she knows another grandbaby is coming (She has 1 grandkid-my nephew). I told my sis, who I also saw yesterday. She was also excited. She and I have a very tenuous relationship, I'm sorry to say, so I wasn't sure she'd even care. She's hard to read and lately hasn't spoken to me at all for several months (this is her pattern, not totally sure why but some say jealously of me, which I don't get but whatever...). I was glad to share the news in person and receive a truly loving warm hug from her.

lfrans- how are you?
Natto?

welcome masonsmom. Glad you founds us. I empathize for the struggle of TTC and that your DH is tired of talking about it, so this is a great place. We share every stinking detail, as you can tell!! I think sometimes DH don't get a lot of 'benefit' from talking about it as much as us ladies.

Lenka- your post made me laugh! You know you are TTC when a night in with bloating, consitpation and exhaustion trumps a fun night out with the girls! Well, I'm just going to ask that you live it up for me too on your fun night, and know that soon enough you'll be the one staying in or drinking the club soda during a night out!


----------



## lfrans

madeline - im glad to hear everyone was happy for you (as they should be) apparently my MIL cried (bc she was happy) when DH told her. we are holding back from telling siblings for now. (My SIL was super inappropriate last BFP, im still barely talking to her from then so not interested in telling her... but the others maybe- that causes major issue for my husband cuz its his sister. i really like his brother and dont mind telling him, just not his sister...)

Steph- any news today??

tynmeg - hcg seems good, lets hope it stays that way.

AFM: I still am not sleeping properly and now have a sore throat. I spoke to a pharmacist today and am taking halls for my throat and she told me i could take benadryl to sleep. im hesitant to take meds, but so desperate to sleep past 3am.
my breasts are getting more sore by the day, no nausea or anything, but i feel very bloated and have mild cramps on and off throughout the day.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! Oy, a bit swamped at work but I wanted to take a moment and check in with everyone.

Steph - I am on the edge of my seat, I can't wait to hear how things are unfolding! Thank you on the progression, I am SO happy about it. I was scared that the second test I took wouldn't show anything - I don't know why, I guess this is just my first BFP and I'm scared of losing it. I do remember you saying the salt in the wound was all the BDing after your O! Too funny, I really hope you are right and all of that BDing led to an awesome surprise. :hugs: I am not more hungry per se - I guess what's weird is when I'm hungry. I'm not ready for breakfast until about 9:30 and at night I only want toast, but I want a lot of food in between. Heavy food - curried tofu, miso soup, dolmas, spicy dishes. Not really craving sweet or carbs, which is super weird for me. I haven't scheduled a doctor's appointment yet. I've never done this before so I'm trying to figure out how everything works. :blush: So happy DH got a call about a job - you are right, what a great lesson in faith! Keeping FX that everything works out awesomely for you (two)!

Lenka - Did you have fun the other night? I hope you enjoyed the champagne, I have no doubt you will be joining the BFP club very soon! :happydance:

Clacko - How are things looking? Did you test this morning? 

Madeline - SO happy your mom and sis are excited. Sorry your relationship with your sister is tenuous - if it is jealousy, maybe being able to turn to her for pregnancy advice will help bring down some of her walls? Obviously I don't know the situation at all, but I hope if nothing else she is stays positive and loving about your pregnancy. 

Tynmeg - I am FX that everything works out. Those numbers, from what I have researched, seem good! Stay strong, I'm sure as you see your numbers go up it will help alleviate some of the anxiety. :hugs:

EMC00P - Very cool! I had luck with First Response OPKs, but was considering doing something like an app as well. Although I feel so old these days, when I hear about an app the first thing I think of is something that comes before a meal! :haha:

MasonsMommy - Welcome! Sounds like your timing was very good. FX you caught the bean. Keep us posted. I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, it is so hard to say at 3 DPO what is what. Hopefully we are a good source to get things off your mind - not all DHs are huge talkers. :hugs:

Lfrans - I have such cramps and bloating as well! Last night I was up on and off.... driving me a bit crazy. The cats had a bit to do with it, sometimes they get frisky at night and drive me up the wall. I hope you get a good night's sleep and wake up with a throat that feels better!

AFM - OMG do my breasts HURT! I only have one bra left that even remotely fits. This weekend we are going for a couple more, as I can't live in one ill-fitting bra lol. We are going on a date night tonight which I am very excited about - we are finally about done with moving and organizing, thank goodness. I am also seriously freaked out about how bloated I am - my pants are fitting, but they definitely feel a bit tight lol. Ah well, such is life. 

I wanted to ask - does anyone know if heating pads are okay? Alright, I know this sounds really silly, but my back is killing me and I want to use one, but I'm afraid I'm going to cook the baby. :blush: I know they say to be careful about getting your temp up... I don't know. I just want to make sure I'm not doing anything terrible.


----------



## madeline36

Ready- I relate to your testing again the following day(s), just to be sure you didn't lose the BFP. I have tested about 8x since BFP 9 days ago, and it's partly to make sure this is 'real', and also to see line get darker.

When I made an appointment my doc doesn't want to see me until 7 weeks, when we can hear the heartbeat. Yay! That is Aug 9th for me and I was thrilled that I didn't have to as DH to come with - he just naturally wants to.

Today I am zombie tired. I took a mid-day nap yesterday, which I NEVER do, but I was with my nephew all day running around like crazy (9 yr old boys have a lot of energy!) and today I will likely do the same, as I am working from home.

Ready- no sweet cravings for me either. I'm usually a sugar hound, or rather, I would be if I didn't know better. I just want food. Yesterday I had a chicken burger and fries for lunch at a restaurant and then was perfectly ready for mom's lasagna and salad at dinner. Usually I would not have two heavy things like that in one day, and I had cheese 3x yesterday (burger, lasagna, and as a snack!). I don't even eat that much cheese in 2 weeks, lol! 

I recall reading somewhere that increased hunger for calorie dense foods is common in first few weeks, as the level of cell replication is exponentially high right now. It will taper off, and then surge again (in terms of rate) toward T3. Per my nutrition books, we technically don't 'need' more calories/day during T1, but we do have an increase in need for protein by about 10%, folic acid req about doubles, and iron requirement triples!!! Blood volume is going to triple through the pregnancy too, which likely explains the iron need. Maybe that is why my body is preferentially desiring dense foods versus yummy treat foods....


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Madeline - that makes so much sense. I am in the same boat - I just want to eat and eat! It feels how I feel at the height of PMS, like I'm not even that hungry, my brain just won't stop thinking about food. I'm trying to balance listening to my body (hence, eating dense food) with what I know, which is the need for calories hasn't really gone up. So I'm still saying no to certain things, particularly if they are not great for me (for instance, someone brought in doughnuts to work yesterday, which I LOVE but I never eat because of my gluten-sensitivity and because they are filled with stuff I don't like to put in my body.) I looked at them and thought nope, you just want that. You don't need it, pregnant or not. I'm going to try to keep that mindset, at least until I end up so nauseated that only certain things sound good (I pray this doesn't happen, but statistically speaking it is quite likely!) A good friend of mine could only eat hot tamales during her pregnancy, she never eats that kind of stuff, but for whatever reason it was the only thing she could keep down! 

I also feel like my blood sugar drops more rapidly now, and I was always a bit cranky when I was hungry anyway, so now I'm just kind of a bear when it happens! Last night DF was going to cook dinner (we were cleaning and I had to stop because I was all of the sudden super hungry.) He started putting dishes away before starting dinner and I had to check my crazy - my brain was like, "OH MY GOD START COOKING NOW!" Luckily a trip upstairs and back down was enough to remind myself that he is a dear who was cleaning and then cooking for us, so eat a bite and knock it off. :haha:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Also, congrats! August 9th, that's so exciting! I bet you are chomping at the bit. :happydance: I think part of what I'm trying to figure out is who to go to - my family doctor has always done my gynecological exams, so I don't have an OB/GYN to make an appointment with!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'm at work writing on my phone so I don't have much time and.ability to write but I wanted to let you know af got me last night. Stayed up half the night with awful cramps. I'm so crushed mostly because I felt VERY pregnant. Shortness of.breath, weird.appetite, and aching.boobs. all symptoms I have only had with bfps. So yeah. There you have it. Will respond to all of your posts later.:cry::hugs:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Oh Steph, I'm so sorry. Big hugs. At least now you know and this is the start of a new, and hopefully much more predictable, cycle. Don't lose faith, your BFP is coming! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, :hugs:
I know it is easier said than done, but try not to get too upset. I did and I still am. But there is always another month. We will get our BFP next month! Taurus/Horse babies for us!!! I am Taurus/Horse myself. :blush:

I also feel very exhausted and hungry, but then I remember than I am not even pregnant and get sad again... :nope:

At least, yesterday, we had a lot of fun and cocktails. :wine: No, it was cocktails then a lot of fun...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hahaha Lenka!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Cute quote:
_You can't buy happiness, but you can give birth to one..._ :baby:


----------



## madeline36

Oh Steph, I almost didn't believe it!! Well, hmm... darnit! But, as Lenka said, the beauty is that another cycle begins and you get to try again. I'm sorry and it's totally ok if you are having a tiny pity party :) I had one about every month for the first 3 months of TTC, lol!

Taurus it is. I guess we couldn't all have Aries babies- we've got to keep balance on the earth!

Honor your AF and the amazing wonder of the female body. Without AF we would not be able to TTC. 

Lenka- glad cocktails were fun.

Ready- good for you for resisting the power of the donut. Good advice to keep the mindset of asking one's self if you are prego hungry (or just hungry), or have the 'wants'. 
There is a term my DH and use for the mood we both get when we are hungry: hangry (combo of hungry that yields anger/frustrtion). Glad you recognized your "hanger" last night and didn't bite DF's head off :) Nice guy to cook dinner, hope it was tasty!


----------



## 291

Tynmeg- best of luck, fingers crossed for you, I hope the number has continued to climb.

Welcome Masonsmommy.

I'm 9dpo today, or thereabouts.

Getting mild cramps, and boobs are a bit tender - but this is normal pre AF for me. Due Wednesday.
Told my body to send it early if i'm not pregnant... next week is going to be horrible, the unknown is not something I like.


----------



## madeline36

Hi 291-when do you plan on testing? Are you going to wait for AF, or test early? I always caved at tested starting 10 DPO, even if I promised myself I wouldn't! How many cycles have you been trying?

Steph-how is DH's recovery from his surgery going? I hope you both can enjoy the weekend and the summer weather in Seattle, even if he's quite laid up. Have a mini- 'staycation' in your back yard.

AFM, no big weekend plans, for once, which is nice. We're pretty busy with little trips, family visits and work travel (me) this coming month. I swear, summer just flies by!
Body feels good today, though tiredness is really hitting me big. It might be because of all the insomnia last week, but even today when I awoke naturally at 7, I felt like I could have slept another couple of hours, yet my body would not let my eyes shut. I'm a total morning person, so once I'm up...I'm UP!

DH told MIL yesterday about the baby while he visited her. She was elated. I think it boosted DH confidence a bit too, as he is a mix of excitement and worry. I can tell that when other's get excited for us, he is reaffirmed that yes, it is OKAY for us to have a baby and we will be just fine.

Okay, off to do a little workout and water the plants before it gets hot here.

Have a great day all.


----------



## 291

madeline36 said:


> Hi 291-when do you plan on testing? Are you going to wait for AF, or test early? I always caved at tested starting 10 DPO, even if I promised myself I wouldn't! How many cycles have you been trying?

I've no intentions to test till after Wednesday as that's 13dpo.
And when AF is due. Though my LP is on average 11 days (so that would see AF due Mon/Tues. Meh, I've no idea really. Not "feeling" pregnant at all yet.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Ladies, can I join you? I'm 3 dpo and got very sore boobies xxx


----------



## USUKLove07

Hello ladies! I'd like to join in as well. I'm 5DPO and a bit crampy with mildly sore boobs. Trying to ignore it and pretend I don't notice lol. Don't want to get my hopes up. We've ntnp for the past 6 years, this is our first month of actually ttc.


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hello ladies... sorry I've been mia last couple is days. I just had to take a step back. I was becoming obsessed with testing and symptom spotting. AF got me today so onto a new cycle. I've just started temping to increase our chances this cycle! Best of luck to those of you still waiting and hope all our pregnant mammass are doing great!


----------



## madeline36

Hi all,
welcome love and USU- this is a great place to share all things TWW, the highs and the lows.

Birthday-totally understand about needing to step back. Sounds like you are already moving forward and not letting AF get you down. I hope that temping helps you this cycle so that you can get your BFP before hubby heads out again! The good news means there is more BD in your future!!

Ready, Steph, lfrans, Kesh, Clacko, tynmeg- how are you gals?

AFM: I am doing well after a really lovely mellow weekend. It felt good to not be rushed. My weekend included some couch time and watching "What to expect when you're expection". Fun to watch in my recent prego state! All of our immediate family members now are in the know and are excited! My boobs feel like somebody did karate on them, but otherwise I am feeling good.

Hope the regulars hop on after the weekend. You are all in my thoughts!


----------



## 291

Getting the feeling that I'll be out within the next 24 hours...


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hiya, thanks for the welcome. Well yesterday I had some pale peachy cm but only a bit and only when I wiped. It was quite dry....odd, not had that before. Breasts still tender...here's hoping. Sooo wanted to poas this morning but stopped myself. Too early.

291 don't lose hope. It's not over til she shows x


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies!! Hope you're all well, I was wondering why I wasn't getting notifications from this forum and here I accidentally unsubscribed! Haha took me forever to find it! 

Dh and I decided to just let things happen this month, we agreed I wouldn't use opks and just go with the flow by dtd every other day. It's really stressful still because I'm trying to figure out how the opks work with my cycles. It seems like I get +opk after my temp rise and almost 3-5 days after my fertile cm. so I may still sneakily take them lol.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey All--

I had a crazy busy weekend...and after much thought, DH and I are going to take a break from TTC this month. He has his interview on Wednesday (over Skype) and say by some chance he DOES get a job offer...I can't imagine being pregnant and doing ALL the moving. Even if he doesn't get this job, I'd still be doing all the heavy lifting if we moved any time in the next 2 months. (Plus doing all the driving cross country) No, thank you!

How was everyone's weekend? I went to a wedding at the beach while poor DH stayed at home propped up in bed. He's doing much better, thanks for asking!! Still very tired and has a bit of cabin fever. So much so, that he decided to hobble to work today. Oh, dear. I came home on Sunday morning and took a 3 1/2 hour nap! This is how much stress I've been through! Because...we have another family member over for a visit! This is the 4th person in the last 6 weeks.

Hope everyone's well. Sorry I couldn't write but you all have been in my thoughts! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tynmeg

Welcome to the newcomers! Our group is really growing.
Steph - Great to have an update from you, I was wondering all weekend how your DH was doing with the ankle. You may feel less stressed by taking a break with TTC and poof, it could just happen. ;) You never know!


AFM - I'm still nervously excited, I have my days where I'm excited and have thoughts about the baby and how i'm going to do their room or how it's going to feel to rock him/her. And then I have my days where I tell myself not to get too excited that things can happen. It's such a roller coaster. I'm still peeing on IC's at 19 dpo to see the lines get darker and tomorrow I go for my second round of blood tests to make sure my hcg levels are doubling the way they should. I'll be on pins and needles while I wait for the call. lol Today I'm 4w + 4dys and have the occasional pulls and twinges in my lower stomach and my bbs are sore, not crazy sore like Madeline's karate boobs (haha) but like a medium sore. My DW is busting at the seams wanting to tell people but we're waiting until we get the results tomorrow and then we'll tell our families. :)

I'm sending out lots of baby dust to those trying this month! FX

Kesh - Good luck trying not to try and using opk's. I'm too much of a control freak and know I could never do that. lol

birthdaybaby - Sometimes you have to step back, I completely understand. I hope you've been able to settle your mind down a bit.

How's everyone else doing?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
So many new members, welcome, welcome! :flower:
Steph, are you driving cross country? Cannot recall you mentioning it before.:dohh: We are driving from PA to CA in the beginning of September. I also have to pack and we have a lot of stuff. But we have decided to leave all our funiture behind, it is cheap and old. I just want a fresh start in CA. 
I also want to take it much easier this cycle. But this being said, I have my CB digital OPK on hand, I temp each morning and already warned my BF about a week non-stop BDing... :blush: We will see what this month brings us.
I just learned that one of my GF's is three month pregnant after one miscariage and ectopic pregnancy. Another one is pregnant at 39 after 10 years of ttc!!! So exiting!!!
Hope you all are feeling good! 
:hugs: and :flower: to ALL!


----------



## madeline36

Steph- oh, sending your DH lots of positive energy for the interview today. Are you actively seeking a move out of the Seattle area? I recall a previous job he applied for in VT? I can understand about moving and being in early stages of pregnancy. And now that DH is laid up, you are doing double duty no matter what! Hope is hobbling to work today helped lift is restlessness but that is poor leg doesn't hurt! 

So it sounds like a few of us are taking it easy in the TTC world this month. I can't help but wonder if that is when we'll see some surprise BFPs! Only time will tell. In the meantime, enjoy your DH/DF, as that is the ultimate point anyway, right? TTC can make things seem so goal oriented, as though your relationship exists simply to procreate! I am trying to appreciate my DH for just who he is, and not only see him through the lens of a DH/Father role, as I married him for the person he was, right?!! :)

Tynmeg- oh, can't wait to hear the GOOD news from the doctor. Glad you have this forum to share since you guys are keeping quiet about the news until you get some details from the doc. It's hard to NOT get excited though, I would imagine. I'm with you in some ways. I get excited but then remind myself that it is still early and just to remain neutral. However, every day that goes by and that I feel pregnant I get just that much more attached :) 

I went on what will likely be my last bike ride this past Sunday. Cycling is a PASSION of mine. I've known women who still did triathlons into their 12th week, including the cycling part. It's not dangerous in itself, but the risks of falling are where the problem lies. I didn't want to give it up, but my friend fell crossing a railroad track on Sunday. She wasn't really hurt- just road rash and a huge adrenaline rush. However, it was kind of a wake up call for me- if that was me I would be freaking out about the baby!!! It's ironic, b/c I've been riding with these gals for 3 years and never has anybody taken a fall. Maybe the universe was trying to tell me something.

It makes me sad to think about letting go of cycling, especially b/c last year I bought my dream bike (She's a custom pink Pinarello named "Penny"). I feel so free when I ride, like nothing else. But, time to switch priorities. I might ride around town a bit (not on busy streets, but I live in a rural town so traffic is not an issue) just for fun, but no more serious rides. I keep reminding myself that Penny will be there when I have the baby, so it's not like I'll never cycle again. 

Have a good day, ladies. Steph-keep us posted on how things go with DHs interview!


----------



## lfrans

welcome newbies

kesh -good luck going with the flow, i am so controlling, i dont think i could do that. but DB every other day sounds like it can be promising and continue past when you assume you ovulated by any method and you should be able to cover it.

Birthday- sorry to hear that you are out. temping for me was a good way to know when i ovulated. i got a little crazy overanalyzing during the 2WW, but it is good to know your body. GL 

Steph - hows hubby's ankle? howd the job interview go? I hear ya with taking a break with everything going on. it just may be too much at the same time. 

Lenka - i guess try to take it easy if you can. So hard when you want something so bad and have such a limited opportunity to get it.

Tynmeg - waiting to hear about blood test results!!!! :) 

Madeline - sucks to give up an activity you love, but its for a good reason. I used to skate and stopped this year when we knew we would start TTC. I did not want to suddenly quit from my coaches and partner with no explanation (as i would not say anything too early) so am taking a break, i may or may not get back into it.

AFM - weekend was relaxing. I was feeling exhausted and slightly sick friday so took it really easy on saturday. yesterday we went to an open house (which we did not like) and had dinner with MIL and FIL. Nothing too exciting. Ive been tired, but sleeping a bit better than originally. Been coughing alot lately, feel like im fighting something off. I have noticed that i feel slight nausea when i eat a large meal, but nothign too crazy. felt a bit light headed on the metro on my way to work this morning.


----------



## madeline36

Lenka78 said:


> Hello ladies,
> So many new members, welcome, welcome! :flower:
> Steph, are you driving cross country? Cannot recall you mentioning it before.:dohh: We are driving from PA to CA in the beginning of September. I also have to pack and we have a lot of stuff. But we have decided to leave all our funiture behind, it is cheap and old. I just want a fresh start in CA.
> I also want to take it much easier this cycle. But this being said, I have my CB digital OPK on hand, I temp each morning and already warned my BF about a week non-stop BDing... :blush: We will see what this month brings us.
> I just learned that one of my GF's is three month pregnant after one miscariage and ectopic pregnancy. Another one is pregnant at 39 after 10 years of ttc!!! So exiting!!!
> Hope you all are feeling good!
> :hugs: and :flower: to ALL!

Lenka, your post helped remind me that the TTC journey is so varied, and sometimes long for some people. It's awesome about your friends, I bet their BFP are really sweet after having the hardships they endured. It's great you could be happy for them!. It makes me reflect that no matter what we see around us, our TTC journey is unique to ourselves and our life path. We can't predict it no matter how much we use OPKs, plan BD, symptom spot, etc. Such is the wonder of life :) When I first joined this forum I had this weird thought that just being around TTC'ers would make me have a BFP faster-haha! 

Well I hope your DF is up for the 'sacrifice' of having to BD for a week straight. Haha - men have the BEST role in TTC :)

Glad you are going to be driving across the country in Sept when it's not so insanely hot. That is one of the best months on the CA coast- great weather and sunsets, and no tourists!

291- you aren't out until AF comes, but if she does, the good news is that your body is working and you will be ready for next month! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lenka78

Madeline, lolol, o yes, I agree that men have the best role in TTC process. And let it be this way. I do not want to stress my DF out. He does not even know that I temp, that I pee on a stick every morning &#8211; he does not need to know all that. At least for now&#8230; Yep, even though this whole process of moving from East coast to West coast is going to be quite stressful especially for a control freak like myself, I am looking forward to finally moving to CA. I hope you are feeling great, love when you said you feel more attached&#8230; Cannot wait when I can experience that&#8230;


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! Sorry I've been MIA, we had a super busy weekend and then yesterday I had a job interview, so I was pooped by the time I got home! I've been missing you all! :flower::flower:

Clacko - Any updates? Are you still in limbo? 

Madeline - Still have the insomnia? That is so funny - DF and I say hangry all the time, as we are both incredibly susceptible! It is such a great word, it really takes the edge off when you can just say with one word, "my blood sugar is low, it's taking a toll on my mood, and if you stand between me and my food I might actually have to kill you!" 

I'm so happy that everything went so wonderfully with telling MIL! Sounds like your DH really needed the boost. It's funny how sometimes, when we aren't feeling sure that timing is right, we can do something, etc., getting reassurance from the people we love totally turns the boat. So funny you watched What to Expect - we watched Knocked Up this weekend and I was doubled over in laughter, at least until the end when they were showing them with their baby.... um, totally started to cry! I am SO not a crier when it comes to movies, it caught me off guard. I think it was the first time that I connected on an emotional level that at the end of all of this, god willing, I'm going to have a baby! 

Sounds like taking it easy on the biking is a good idea, and yes, the universe might have been sending you a message. I'm sure it is hard to put Penny away for now, but it sounds like you know what decision is best for you, especially this early. Maybe there is another way to feel that freedom? I know what you mean, it has been a bit of an adjustment for me in terms of what my body can do (or should be doing) right now. :hugs: 

MasonsMommy - Welcome! This is a super great group, and I know some of us can relate to a DH or DF who does not talk too much! Sounds like you are in the testing range - any news? FX for you! 

Steph - Sounds like you two have figured out what is best for you! I didn't realize a cross country move was a possibility, even if DH isn't offered the job (FX he is!) I guess I missed something? :shrug: Either way, I really hope you check in with us and stay in touch, you are such an integral part of our group. (Having said that, much love if you step away and we will all be so excited to see you return. :hugs: I don't want to put pressure!) Did DH hobble in to work again? Cabin fever is rough! Hope he is hanging in there. :flower:

Tynmeg - I'm sending good vibes your way, hoping all is well with the tests and you and DW get to tell your families! I understand being cautiously optimistic - I have no had a miscarriage, so I won't pretend I know the stress and worry it causes, but it is quite an experience to feel like you have such little control over whether or not this tiny being stays put. 

291 - How are you feeling? Still planning on testing tomorrow? 

Luv-my-bichon - Welcome! Your pup is adorable! When do you plan on testing? FX for you, happy you joined! This is a lucky group! Also, could the discharge you noticed have been a IB? I've never had one, but if you don't spot regularly it seems like you could be in the window for implantation. FX!!!

USUKLove - Welcome to you as well! You are over the hump and into the second week of the TWW starting tomorrow, if I am correct. How are you feeling? When do you plan on testing? 

BirthdayBaby - I totally understand that feeling, I'm sorry about AF but it sounds like you are geared up for this cycle! I've never temped, but it seems to offer such a wealth of information. Excited to see how your month progresses! 

Kesh - Happy to hear from you! Sounds like your go with the flow plan is a good strategy, although if you sneakily do your OPKs and report them to us, we won't mind! :haha: FX for you. 

Lenka - I'm sure DH wasn't complaining about a week of BD'ing? :haha: So exciting, I really hope this is your month. So lovely that your friends are also pregnant - FX that you guys will be experiencing pregnancy together! :hugs:

Lfrans - Happy you had a relaxing weekend, nothing beats being able to rest when you need it! Sounds like your symptoms are tolerable - I have found the same, although I know it is very early in the game. Have you told MIL and FIL? Sorry if I missed it, sometimes it is hard to remember everyone's news.... :hugs:

AFM - well, I can tell you one thing, this baby does NOT like fried food or carbs! I haven't really been nauseated at all except for Friday, when we went out to dinner and I got an order of my favorite fries. I had about 6 and felt like I was going to hurl for the rest of the night! Everything else has been pretty mild, outside of my boobs...good lord! I already had to go buy two new bras, as I went up a cup size. :cry: This is not something that a girl who had a breast reduction wants in the slightest! Also... any of the other mammas with BFPs notice a serious change in their sex drive? :blush: I all of the sudden could not care less, and when we do have sex it feels uncomfortable, like I'm irritated on the inside. I feel so bad for DF and want to know if this is normal....

Alright, everyone.... had an interview yesterday, it went well, please send good vibes my way!!!


----------



## clacko

I tested with a frer this morning and negative. Im 11dpo today x


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Also - wanted to do an updated list:

BirthdayBaby - CD 3 
Steph - CD 6 
Kesh - CD 8 
Lenka - CD 8 

Luv-my-bichon - 5 DPO 
USUKLove - 7 DPO 
MasonsMommy - 8 DPO 
Clacko - 11 DPO
291 - 12 DPO 


Madeline - 5 weeks 4 days 
Lfrans - 5 weeks 
Tynmeg - 4 weeks 5 days 
Ready - 4 weeks 4 days 

If these numbers are wrong, or if you would like for me to leave you off of this list, please just post and let me know - I will edit accordingly!

Looks like we've got some ladies coming up on testing, so excited! FX!

:dust:


----------



## clacko

I'm 11 dpo! X


----------



## ReadyForNatto

clacko said:


> I'm 11 dpo! X

Sorry about that, Clacko! 

Sorry about your BFN, but don't give up - 25% of pregnant women get a BFN at 11 DPO. You aren't out!


----------



## clacko

Thank you! I'm going from my last positive opk! Getting lots of symptoms x


----------



## lfrans

clacko - it aint over til AF shows up. you really never know. wait a few days and test again (or wait til after you miss AF and test at that point).

Ready - I think i am 5 weeks today, according to LMP im 5weeks3days, but i think i o-ed later than usual based on temping. 

Hows everyone feeling today? Im EXHAUSTED!!! I could not fall asleep last night, was tossing and turning all night. now I have a bit of a cold and cannot focus at work. I was stressing out last night. Everything was great, I came home from work, went to the bathroom and i had a tiny bit of pink spotting. It seemed to only be that 1 time when i wiped, now seems to be gone, so im a bit relieved... but very much anxious to just hear a heart beat. 5 more weeks til i see the OBGYN, so itll be a long wait. Im seeing my GP today, im sure she will tell me not to worry.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I updated you, Lfrans. Good luck today at the doctor's office. I'm sure you are fine but I can totally understand why you are worried - I hope your doctor is able to ease your worries. :hugs: 

I haven't been tossing and turning, but I get up every 2-3 hours to pee, it's driving me crazy already!


----------



## Kesh89

Great job on the list Natto! 
I've been taking epo this month for the first time since ttc and wowzers, I'm practically flooding in ewcm. I'm really excited! I took soy again this month too, along with baby aspirin and folic acid. I'm a fertility bomb this month! I never have ewcm so far from o. I usually get it 2-3 days before and then I have none during ovulation so hopefully this keeps up!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Congrats, Kesh! That's awesome. On with the BDing! :flower::flower:


----------



## Lenka78

Natto, thanks for the list, girl! I hope you will get that job offer! FX! 
I am at cdo 8, same as Kesh. 
Kesh, what is epo that you are referring to? 
lfrans, hopefully there is nothing to worry about!
clacko, good luck! Please keep us posted. 
Hugs!


----------



## madeline36

Kesh, I love the term fertility bomb- hilarous! What is epo? I'm not familiar yet. Sound like you are pulling out all the stops this month, so I'm sending you lots of baby dust!!!
:dust:

Ready- so good to hear from you, I was thinking a lot about you and how your first week of being pregnant has been. I wonder what it will mean for the fate of your boobs if you already went up a bra size?! :) I would secretly like that problem, as I'm afflicted with small breasts, though I know that I'm fortunate for that given the back issues that many women suffer with large breasts. Mine hurt in a weird way that is nothing like PMS, and are fuller, but not much else.

Regarding sex drive- my dear friend experienced the same thing you are- once she got her BFP her mind and body just weren't that into it. We've only BD 2x since I found out, and I did notice I was less turned on by the whole thing once it happened, but was feeling really amorous leading up to the point. Hmm... It did feel a little odd physically as well, like things are just more sensitive in there, lol!

clacko- as has been said, it's not over yet! So hard to stay in the moment with this process, isn't it?

lfrans- I can totally understand your concern about the micro-spotting. It's good you are seeing your GP soon, as that will ease your mind. My understanding is that many women get a bit of bleeding early in pregnancy. From your description it wasn't even enough to call spotting and I hope it stays that way for you!

AFM: I am now 5 weeks and 4 days. Friday will be 6 weeks- holy cow! Just 6 more weeks until I can officially tell the world....I suck at keeping secrets, so that will be a challenge.

Steph- I too hope you stick around, even if not daily, but you are such a key part of this group and I love hearing about your life, and not just the TTC stuff. How is DH healing? Maybe you and Lenka will be crossing paths on a x-country move if things go well with DH job interview!

Ready-fingers crossed with the job interview! Is it one that you really want? Good insurance? Maternity leave? Funny how that stuff has to get factored in these days, huh!?

Tynmeg- is this dr appt day? I hope it goes well and you and DW can feel all the excitement about your little bean that you deserve to feel.


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey Natto - Great job on the list, you keep us so organized and on track with everyone. I'm sending lots of good vibes for the job you had the interview for. Your symptons are more pronounce than mine. I get a little sick feeling once in a while and my bbs are a lil sore but not killing me. They are only tender if you push on them. haha

Kesh - I hope this is your month and the ewcm continues through to ovulation.

We have some people coming up on testing day. Wahoo, so exciting! Good luck everyone.

AFM - I'm really nervous today, even being bit of a "Debbie downer". I had my blood work done this morning and now I have to wait until this afternoon to hear how things are going. It was my second call last time that told me that i was going to MC for sure so maybe that's why I'm being all down on myself. I'm not a patient person but this process sure makes you patient. Keeping my FX and trying to get rid of the negative vibes this morning.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Lenka78 said:


> Natto, thanks for the list, girl! I hope you will get that job offer! FX!
> I am at cdo 8, same as Kesh.
> Kesh, what is epo that you are referring to?
> lfrans, hopefully there is nothing to worry about!
> clacko, good luck! Please keep us posted.
> Hugs!

Ack, my list-making skills seem to be going downhill! :haha:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Tynmeg, I am keeping you in my thoughts and sending tons of sticky baby dust your way. :hugs::hugs: We are are wishing and hoping for great news to celebrate!


----------



## Kesh89

EPO is evening primrose oil. If you are having any problems with cm that's the way to go. Ditch the preseed and everything else.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Girls, wow I've missed loads! Seems like everyone has got a whole lot going on. For the girls who are taking a break from ttc, wouldn't be surprised if this is the month you fall, when you're not thinking about it. Babydust to all.

Tynmeg....how were the results? Do you know yet? Thinking of you x

AFM, my boobs are still sore and today at work I just wanted to cry - no particular reason, I just wanted to cry. Feeling very emotional...hormones? Or exhaustion? I'm worn out from working in this heat.

Just back from visiting my 91yr old Grandma who's in a home with advanced Alzheimers, tonight was a toughy bless her although on an amusing note, tonight is the first time in a while DH has been able to go with me as he is a Chef and works til silly o'clock and my Grandma asked me in front of him how my other fella was doing, lol. Good job DH knows it's the Alzheimers and not me up to no good, lol.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

ReadyForNatto said:


> Luv-my-bichon - Welcome! Your pup is adorable! When do you plan on testing? FX for you, happy you joined! This is a lucky group! Also, could the discharge you noticed have been a IB? I've never had one, but if you don't spot regularly it seems like you could be in the window for implantation. FX!!!

Sorry, missed this one - thanks, Daisy is our absolute fury daughter, we adore her. 

I plan on testing on Tuesday morning (5.08.13) as I have the hospital that day and see my Consultant. I have a Dermoid Cyst on my right ovary :( 

I've also had issues (me and just about every other lady on here) and he's been pretty good with tests for fertility so I'd love to be able to go in and be able to say I'm pg. it's one day before AF is due but I'll use a CB.

Good luck on the job front xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Sorry, also forgot to mention, I had a nosebleed tonight. Haven't had one since I can remember and my Montgomery Tubicles are definitely more pronounced. But is 5dpo too early for all of this?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just a quick reply because I haven't had much of a chance to write on this. Taking care of dh, working, family visits, and two full weekend weddings have made it so I haven't been on a computer in a week!! I've been reading this on my phone. 

Madeline: I'm not sure a cross country trip would be in my future. His interview is tomorrow afternoon so send positive vibes!! Thanks for your support :hugs: A cross country or continental trip is definitely in store eventually. He IS looking at jobs here but since the uw has an excellent library school, people come here to study. So jobs in this field Herr are scarce and competitive, forcing us to look elsewhere. Which is fine by me! I just want 4 seasons you know??

Natto-- thanks for keeping track of everything for everyone! I love your little signature tracker thing...so adorable...and I guess it's better baby doesn't like fried food. Might he'll you stay healthy! Please tell me chocolate is still ok though!! 

Tynmeg....tell me the results! Dying to know here!!

Lenka when do you set off on your journey?

I
Actually this month I don't want a surprise bfp. I'm so stressed with life and a move all by myself while pregnant sounds terrible since I know I'll be working this awful job til the last minute. It's been a growing a.d learning experience. I'll be happy I worked this job as a project manager....AFTER I'm gone:haha:

I love hearing your news and updates. I should have a semi normal life starting next week. I HOPE!!! Keep postin and welcome new symptom spotters!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Steph, things sound hectic for you. Hope you get some breathing space soon :)


----------



## 291

*Kesh89* - I never get notifications, I have to come and hunt for the thread, I should subscribe to save some of my time hehehe. I found EPO made my skin really nice and soft but dried me up down there quite badly. Mucinex worked a treat though.

*Tynmeg *- I can so relate to the high and low days. I woke the other night around 2am, lying on my tummy, and I was "OMG I could be pregnant", then thought, but then probably not, what's the past 10 months been for, what's another 14 months for...
Congrats on the BFP though, hope it's a sticky mickey. Good luck for your blood results.

*Lenka78 *- Everyone around me is falling pregnant. MY sil baby hit 4 weeks old yesterday, had we been lucky first time round with this one, our baby would have been 2 months old now. Though one of my friends had her first via IVF, then lost 2nd lot (twins) early me, the other had chromosome disorder.

*madeline36 *- congrats on your BFP, hope your's is also a sticky mickey. My body works, I've seen the follicles, had tests to confirm ovulation, but still, this is our 11 month of trying. A few days time we're into our 12th month. Another month is another nail hole in the fence of failed months. 

*lfrans *Congrats on the BFP, hope it's a sticky mickey. Good luck for your medical appointment. 

*ReadyForNatto *Congrats on the BFP, hope it's a sticky mickey.

*clacko *Fingers crossed for a BFP. I was 8 days late by the time I finally got a BFP on a stick with my first. At 3 days late was still negative. That's why I find testing early a waste.


AFM, Say's i'm 13dpo, could be 14 today. I was told this time last week that I had confirmed OV, to report back in 7-10 days if no AF. Well, there's still no AF. My normal LP is 11 days. Though I have no reason to test yet other than possibly late (that's nothing unusual for me though). Boobs were sore, but less so now, could have been me jabbing to see if they're sore, lol. I often get waves of nausea, but have done for many years (due to silent refux issues, that had sorted itself for a while, but seems to have flared up now), and with my first pregnancy, i only got a BFP when I was 8 days late, even at 3days over it was negative, so I suspect I am a late shower. 
I've been getting mild cramps, and am tired, but put that all down to stress, as things are stressful at the moment with family members having kids (easily), starting a new university course, DH seems stressed all the time too. Kinda feeling sad if this AF does come, as it's the longest we've had to try and our IVF appointment isn't for another 14 months yet, and could be later.


----------



## madeline36

Luv- bummer about the nosebleed, is it really dry climate where you are? I think 5DPO is a tad early to see something definitive, but God knows it doesn't stop us from symptom spotting, ha!

So, I am keeping Ready and Steph in my mind and sending good employment energy both of your directions (Steph- for you and DH!! I know what it means to have those jobs you will be glad to be free of). It's been really comforting to hear the job stories of others on these threads, as all of our friends seem to have awesome jobs, already started families, some own multiple homes, etc. It makes me feel like I missed the memo on stuff b/c we always take the 'scenic route' to our life and for a long time we were the only ones w/a spouse unemployed (after FOUR long years in grad school!) and not having kids.

okay, gotta get back to work!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yes--Natto...please tell me more about your interview and what the job is all about! Is it lawyering? Something you want to do? Dish, giiiirl:haha:


----------



## Tynmeg

A quick update! I'm so happy! Levels came back, they are 2572! I'm so relieved. They were 152 at 15 dpo and now 2572 at 20 dpo. The Dr is happy with the numbers and I have my first ultrasound in 2 weeks.  I get to tell my family now :)


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg said:


> A quick update! I'm so happy! Levels came back, they are 2572! I'm so relieved. They were 152 at 15 dpo and now 2572 at 20 dpo. The Dr is happy with the numbers and I have my first ultrasound in 2 weeks. I get to tell my family now :)

Tynmeg, wow, it is so nice to hear that!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

WONDERFUL NEWS TYNMEG!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kesh89

Yay Tynmeg!!! That's fantastic news! Congrats!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning girls, hope you are all well and feeling chirpy :)

I'm at work so can't stop long but just had to share....Oh My Goodness! I just went to the loo and was shocked to see a blood stained discharge (sorry if tmi).

I am 6dpo - could it be IB?? I feel excited and scared at the same time xx


----------



## Lenka78

Luv, it certainly could be IB! :thumbup::hugs: Do you temp?


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I woke up this morning and the first thing I thought of was your update, Tynmeg. CONGRATS!!!! I am as excited about this for you as I was about the BFP! That must be such a huge weight off. Have fun telling your and DW's families. :hugs::hugs:

Clacko - Still having promising symptoms?

Lfrans - How did the doctor's appointment go? Did they put your mind at ease? :hugs:

Madeline - oh, the breast pain! It does feel weird, it's a very different kind of pain. Almost like...deeper? Like I feel it straight to my breastplate. Things feel way more sensitive during sex, and almost smaller? I read up on it and I guess as your uterus expands while it is still behind the pubic bone, there is less space. 

You and I are exactly one week apart! Friday will be 5 weeks for me. :happydance: I hear you on the secret keeping, and I'm so forgetful - DF is having songwriter's night tonight and I have to sweep the house for all evidence! 

The job is great - awesome benefits, pay is good, I am hardcore keeping my FX!! I stand by what I believe, which is if it is the job for me, it will come. If not, well....:wacko: I totally hear you about feeling like you "missed the memo." DF and I came out of law school at 31 and 33, most are 25 or 26. We both have always taken the scenic route! You two are putting so much energy into new jobs, a new family.... it is only a matter of time before things fall into place for you, I have no doubt. Waiting for it to unfold is the hardest part! There could be things about these days that you two will miss, try to enjoy them while you can. :hugs:

Luv - I just have to tell you, our family dog is a poodle and he looks so much like Daisy (we keep him in a "puppy" cut, not the awful poodle cut!) Every time you post it reminds me of my Wilbur and makes me so happy! Your discharge sounds so promising! It could definitely be an IB. I just knew the day I implanted, it was 5 DPO which I know they say is too early, but I'd bet everything I own on it. What's funny is I saw my mom the day before implantation and the day after - the day after she walked in and said, "woah, you are pregnant! You weren't two days ago, but you are now!" The other symptoms are hard to say - I know they say your body doesn't "know" it is pregnant until implantation, and thus you get no symptoms. I understand the science, but I think it is selling the female body a bit short - your body knows when there is a fertilized egg inside of it, IMHO! But I digress. I think things sound very promising for you and am keeping fingers and toes crossed! :hugs:

Steph - Sounds like you have a lot on your plate! I totally understand not wanting a surprise BFP, sounds like you two really know what's best for you this month. Boy do I know what you mean about appreciating a position once you've left it - I feel the same way. Have you two ever thought about Cincinnati? We definitely have four seasons! :blush: As for food and this baby - chocolate she seems to be ambivalent toward in that she doesn't make me feel like I wish for vomiting just for relief lol the way she does with fried food. She apparently is just not into unhealthy things, and I'm not complaining! Last night DF made some delicious chicken noodle soup with rosemary from the garden and she loved every second of that. Thanks about the ticker! :hugs:

291 - Still no AF? I know your symptoms could be other things, but they do sound promising! Must be frustrating to not show a BFP until later, I can understand why you don't test early! I am very much hoping this is your month!

AFM - Some of you asked, the job I interviewed for is with the city prosecutor's office. I have always been on the criminal defense side, but I felt like this was a position where I would really fit in! I am so hopeful about it and I feel like I've got a shot, although all of my experience is on the other side, so it is probably a bit of a long shot. If it is meant to be it will happen! 

I haven't had any nausea or anything really, other than food that doesn't agree, but last night I did toss and turn. I swear I pee once an hour now, and the minute I get back up it feels like I already have to go again - ugh! My mood has been good, DF bought me a spinning bike and it arrives today so I am super excited about that. I am ready to get back to some exercise routine!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Let us know how it goes, Natto! Sooo hope you get this job! But I know what you mean...if it doesn't happen, it wasn't meant to be. My dad just retired as a police officer/detective....so I'm definitely supportive of you going towards prosecution :haha: jk What is songwriter's night? Did you cover it up perfectly? Also, I am interested to know how your mom just KNEW when you were pregnant right after you implanted! Very cool!

Any exciting news from anyone? Anyone testing in this coming week? I wanna hear some good news! DH had his interview today over Skype and it went AWESOME. If he gets the second interview, which he is pretty hopeful about, then they would fly him out....eeeepp!!:happydance::happydance:

Luv--I've never had IB before but 6 dpo is a definite possibility...keeping my fx for you!

Madeline, Lfrans, Tynmeg...any other preggo lady updates? :D


----------



## Kesh89

Well nothing to report over here lol waiting for o to come. Had some right side o pains/twinges today...o should be here any day now!


----------



## 291

Well I must have known the test would be wasted. No test taken, but AF showed up this morning. 36 days into my cycle. Last month was 27 days, the month prior was 44 days.
I am going to go on a wait list for an HSG this month, so should have that done in the next 2-3 months under public system. If no luck we've got to wait 14 months till we start ICSI, and that's not 100% either. *sigh*
Now we're in our 12th month of trying.


----------



## clacko

Af came this morning for me!! Good luck ladies x


----------



## 291

clacko said:


> Af came this morning for me!! Good luck ladies x

See you in the next round, I got AF this morning as well.


----------



## Lenka78

291, clacko  sorry that AF showed up. :hugs: I can totally relate to your sadness about it and blah-ness. Been there, done that. But I have to tell you, time does fly, and you will be waiting for O to come sooner than it seems now. Just stay positive, take your prenatals and see you around, ladies. :flower:
Natto  a job at the city prosecutors office So cool! :coolio: Go get them, tiger! FX for you!
Steph  I hope that your DH get that second interview!!! Good luck!! :hugs:
Bithdaybaby, how have you been lately? :flower:
Kesh  I have been taking EPO (learnt it from you :winkwink:) this cycle too and today I had soo much EWCM, but it was yellowish in color (sorry for TMI) I am going to buy some baby aspirin also I am so glad to realize that I am in a very positive mood now. I have already started packing for CA, even though it is more than a month till our move out date. I just have to get rid of all lot of stuff that is not worth taking with us to another state, have to sell a few things, ship some, and so on. It keeps me occupied. :juggle:
I was also wondering how our pregnant ladies feel I hope they feel wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

291 and Clacko - Sorry AF came! I am sure it's frustrating, but at least now you are onto a new cycle. :hugs: 

Lenka - Thanks so much for the well wishes on the job, I am really hoping for this one! Are you enjoying packing and purging some things? Sometimes I find that process to be very calming. And I assume at CD 10 you are starting to get close to O? Really hoping this is your month!

Kesh - you are so close to O as well, you've got to be getting excited! I am so hoping we get some more BFPs this month, FX that it is your month!

Steph - So happy DH's interview went well!!! That is great news. Flying him out for a second interview sounds very promising - after all, no company wants to spend money on a plane ticket if they aren't very interested in the candidate! FX that he gets the callback. Very cool that your dad is a retired police officer/detective. It has surprised me how much I've started to feel drawn toward prosecution, as I've always been hugely into criminal defense. Sometimes I think at the lower level (assaults, OVIs, etc.) it is easier (emotionally) to do prosecution but as you climb up to felonies, it becomes very interesting to do defense, with all of the constitutional implications, etc. At least that's how I feel, everyone is different. Songwriter's night - DF is in a group that plays music together on a regular basis, so they meet up at someone's house and play new songs, collaborate, etc. I did cover it up, but I swear with this bloat I look like I've gained 15 pounds...between that and not drinking even a beer, it's only a matter of time before people start to suspect! 

As for my mom - my mom is an energy therapist, and it's kind of hard to explain other than to say that she is very in tune with things that most people don't know/feel, etc. She won't nose around, but sometimes she just knows things. When she picks up on something, I tend to listen! 

AFM, like Lenka asked, I am okay - a bit cranky, but the #1 thing that is driving me crazy are these huge boobs, the bloat and peeing ALL THE TIME! I pee a minimum of two times a night, sometimes more... the other morning I was putting on my makeup and DF came in to the bathroom to pee (sorry, TMI) after a full night's sleep, and he peed so much that I finally snapped at him, "As long as I'm pregnant, don't you ever come into the bathroom when I'm in here and pee that much!" :blush: Poor guy, he couldn't even figure out why I was so upset until I told him how much I'm up in the night! :haha:


----------



## madeline36

Ready- I am sitting at my desk chuckling as I envision the convo you had with DH about peeing. I bet he learned his lesson, lol!!!
I'm happy to hear that you are feeling great, boobs and pee schedule aside. Fx that you avoid the morning sickness phase altogether.

My ears perked up when you mentioned that your mom is an energy therapist. What modalities does she practice? I studies various forms of energy therapy a few years ago, such as Emotional Freedom Technique (and other tapping techniques in general), body talk, and Reiki. I used to be so much more engaged with them, and then I went to grad school. All that "evidenced based" talk and intellectual approaches to nutrition I had to endure sort of sucked the life out of my ability to connect with the subtler realms. However, I'm slowly making my way back to this work, mostly for my own interests and health.
I hope you hear good news about the job very soon. I know it's been a long time coming since you were excited about a job, so I hope that this is it, but agree that if it's not- it just means something else is meant to happen.

Steph- Wahoo on DH's job interview on Skype going well. Is he really interested in the job too? I always forget that interviews are a TWO WAY street- the employer evaluating the candidate, but equally important is the candidate evaluating the employer. Hope that if it's a match made in heaven it's his! How has it been for you having to take on more of the daily life chores with his ankle issue?

lfrans and clacko- oh rats about AF, I wish I had some more encouraging words to share about it. TTC is such a journey of the unknown, and I look forward to the day when we get to celebrate your BFPs! Do you use EPO? Seems to be working for kesh and Lenka in terms of EWCM.

Lenka- I love that letting go phase that happens before a big move. Out with the old, and that leaves space to be filled with the next chapter of your life! A month goes quickly, so I'm sure you'll be busy tying up loose ends.

AFM, I was traveling for 2 days for work. Two LONG days, but I was in a beautiful place (Humboldt county, CA- near Oregon border on the coast) and got to hike in the redwoods yesterday. Nothing fills my cup more than hiking amidst large evergreen trees, so baby and I are happy. 
I went from being ravenous to being hyper picky about what I want. today it's watermelon (which I have thankfully) and really light foods. I had nausea 2 nights in a row, but very mild. I am still poas every few days, which I "know" is silly, but until I hear the heartbeat on Aug 13th, I just want to make sure that line stays dark, which it is.

okay, back to work. Hey, I also just got a call about a job interview for that county job I mentioned. I didn't expect it to happen so fast, but am glad it is. What makes me nervous is telling my boss. It's awkward b/c the hiring manager of the county job is the president of the organization my boss and I work for, so I feel like I'm keeping a secret from my boss by not mentioning that I got an interview. She knows that I'm looking b/c of our uncertainty with funding, but she's been so good to me and such an advocate for me that I simply don't want to blindside her with leaving if I get the job. Hmm....what to do??


----------



## madeline36

291- any word? Last check in you were right around AF time, right? How are things today?

Tynmeg-I just went back and read the news- YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited for you. You must be elated!!!!!


----------



## Kesh89

Lenka78 said:


> 291, clacko  sorry that AF showed up. :hugs: I can totally relate to your sadness about it and blah-ness. Been there, done that. But I have to tell you, time does fly, and you will be waiting for O to come sooner than it seems now. Just stay positive, take your prenatals and see you around, ladies. :flower:
> Natto  a job at the city prosecutors office So cool! :coolio: Go get them, tiger! FX for you!
> Steph  I hope that your DH get that second interview!!! Good luck!! :hugs:
> Bithdaybaby, how have you been lately? :flower:
> Kesh  I have been taking EPO (learnt it from you :winkwink:) this cycle too and today I had soo much EWCM, but it was yellowish in color (sorry for TMI) I am going to buy some baby aspirin also I am so glad to realize that I am in a very positive mood now. I have already started packing for CA, even though it is more than a month till our move out date. I just have to get rid of all lot of stuff that is not worth taking with us to another state, have to sell a few things, ship some, and so on. It keeps me occupied. :juggle:
> I was also wondering how our pregnant ladies feel I hope they feel wonderful! :hugs:

Lenka!! Glad it's working for you! Make sure you only take it from AF to O day, and not after you ovulate!


----------



## Lenka78

Yes, Kesh, I read that. EPO up to O, Fish oil (Omega-3) after O. Right? :toothpick: Thanks! :hugs:
Last moth I O-ed at cdo 16... 6 more days to go... But that is fine... I will just have to make sure that we BD every second day... We are a once every three weeks couple, mostly because of me, so "I am looking forward to it"... :haha:


----------



## Kesh89

LOL I'm the same Lenka ... sex is usually the last thing on my mind! This cycle is really strange so far ... opk is stark white, the lines almost seem to be getting lighter??? What the heck!! All previous cycles my opk is usually almost positive by now and would go positive by tomorrow and stay positive for about 2-3 days. Hope I dont ovulate late!


----------



## Lenka78

Kesh, I am using a CB digital, it is kind of pricey, but at least I do not have to guess, compare and so on... I just hope it works right! 
Oh, I just want to ovulate. Period. Try not to worry too much! :hugs:


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey Kesh - Mine always get lighter right before they are positive, maybe that's what is going on with you. FX this is your month!


----------



## Kesh89

Its super strange though, I've never ever had this happen before. I'm using the First Response ovulation tests, apparently they're quite accurate, I ran out of IC so I had to go splurge on those My tests usually start getting dark right at 9-10dpo


----------



## mel_docks

Hello Ladies,
I have read your thread...all 52 pages and I feel like I know you all. Congrats to all of you who got your BFP. Good luck over the next 9 months. You would think after having two babies already that I wouldn't have questions about "am I or aren't I" but here I am...loving that I have someone to talk to. My DH is starting to get annoyed with my constant worrying and wondering. 
I know that both of my pregnancies were different. My cycles are longer than they were since having my daughter a year ago. I am currently cd 29 and expecting AF around August 10. We made sure to BD every opportunity we had this month...regardless of days and CM. While I'm feeling optomistic...I don't want to get my hopes up. I started cramping today (and this happened with my daughter as well) but I am also craving chocolate...a clear sign of AF. I'd love to be let into your thread and share in the dreaded TWW with you all. Good luck...Baby Dust!


----------



## Lenka78

mel_docks, you are so welcome! FX for you! Hopefully AF does not show up and you get a BFP around August 10th instead! :happydance:
Just realized that you are from Canada also... Some Canadian mafia is forming up here...:ninja::friends:


----------



## Kesh89

OMG LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!! My boyfriend just proposed !!!!! I'm freaking the heck out! LOL I'm soooooo over the moon excited!!


----------



## Tynmeg

OMG!!! Congratulations Kesh! That's fantastic! So happy for you. :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Welcome mel_docks! This is an awesome group. I noticed your from NB, that's where I'm originally from as well. Where abouts?


----------



## StephtheHiker

DETAILS KESH DETAILS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!!!

(and of course, welcome, mel! :hugs:)


----------



## lfrans

Kesh- CONGRATS!!!!! Thats so exciting!! Did you expect it? How did he do it!!!! Yayayayayay!!!! As for late o... OMG, what a pain, the last 2 cycles mine was 4ish days later than usual. DH and I were getting sick of each other lol

mel-docks - welcome - woohoo NB, Im from Montreal, but my dad is from NB and I still have family there. 

Lenka- glad you seem to have things figured out for this month. FX this will be your month

Tynmeg - woohoo, congrats on rising HCG! HOw are you feeling?

Natto - GL with the job, sounds interesting. Hows the mat leave :)

Ahh, i have to rush to work, cant respond to everyones posts. I have been MIA the past few days due to being totally out of it. A research assistant working in my office had a cold and kept borrowing my pens (without my knowledge). So needless to say, I caught the cold and being pregnant Im not allowed to take anything to treat it. So Ive been totally worn out for the past week. Finally feeling a bit better today. And luckily I am off work for a week for a staycation, so Ill get to rest up and feel good. Otherwise feeling ok. I get moments of complete panic that I will lose this baby too, but then I manage to calm myself down. My symptoms are relatively mild- if i eat too much (which is really not alot, a normal size meal) I feel slightly nauseous. So, I have been eating less, but more often. I get random cramps here and there. Breasts are on and off sore (I freaked out the other day cuz they didnt feel so bad. I kept poking myself to see if they hurt). Fatigue is horrible though (insomnia, plus sick, plus pregnant makes for 1 very tired lady)

Insomnia is getting better i slept for 9 hours last night, woke up hourly from 3-6am... but still fell back asleep.

ok really gtg


----------



## mel_docks

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
Tynmeg- I am from just outside of Fredericton. I love that this group has so many Canadian ladies. Very rare!

Kesh - would love a picture of the ring. And details of course.

I can't believe it. I just went to the bathroom and you'll never guess who reared her ugly head....over A WEEK EARLY! sigh...oh well...hopefully my cycles are getting back to normal since the birth of my daughter and we can start planning a little better.
Good luck to the rest of you who are waiting!


----------



## Tynmeg

There's an Pregnancy group for April due dates if Natto and Lfrans would like to join. I think if I remember correctly Madeline is in March.

Just thought I'd share...There's 26 so far.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1940143-april-flowers-2014-26-mu-o-ms-so-far.html


----------



## lfrans

thanks for the info Tynmeg. Ill join now :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Mel - Boo! Well it's just time for the next cycle. Do you use opks? Most of my family live in and around Fredericton. That's really awesome. I love it there and if I ever move back home, it will be in Freddy.

No problem, Lfrans, excited for you to join.


----------



## Lenka78

Kesh, congratulations!!! :wedding: So did you say yes? Or that you you would think about it? JK! :winkwink::flower:
I guess, a BFP would be a cherry on top... FX!


----------



## Kesh89

Thanks ladiess!!!! I definitely said yes ;) 

We were talking about his company etc and then he told me to come to his truck, and I thought he wanted help cleaning it out as we were packing to leave back to our hometown for the long weekend, and all of a sudden he gets on one knee!!! I was like WTH!?!?! hahaha I was soo surprised! I'm in love with the ring, I'll have to get it resized as it hardly fits my sausage fingers lol! Thanks again for the congrats ladies!!! xoxo
 



Attached Files:







1085448_389358154519870_81143454_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lfrans

kesh - so exciting, i love the ring, so unique.


----------



## madeline36

Kesh89 said:


> OMG LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!! My boyfriend just proposed !!!!! I'm freaking the heck out! LOL I'm soooooo over the moon excited!!

Wahoo!!! Good news abounds on this thread!!! So exciting! You know what they say...first comes love, then comes marriage....and then comes the baby in the baby carriage!! Hope you guys savor your special time as newly engaged lovebirds!!!
Does this coincide well with O time? Time to BD to celebrate and get that BFP!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Kesh, what a beautiful ring!!! I wish you many many happy years togerther, a bunch of kids and grandkids! How about that? :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## madeline36

lfrans- oh, boo to having a cold. So not what you want when you are prego. BUT, maybe you are strengthening that little immune system for your tiny bean so it will come out hearty and strong, lol!! So glad you slept last night for 9 hrs- yahoo! I dream of 9 hrs of sleep......I too have had a tad of insomnia.

Tynmeg-did you tell your family yet? Sorry if I missed that part. I got all caught up in the excitement about your HCG numbers, I may have overlooked something.

Today is 6 weeks for me! Feeling good, though not really that hungry and when I am, I sadly want carby things. I am eating a salad with beans and hard boiled eggs atop my greens right now and it's bumming me out-hahahha! Wish I had toast or chips. I don't usually eat those things much at all, so it's odd to want them.

So life got a little more stressful yesterday when our tenant in the house we own in Oregon announced that they will be moving out in October. Ugh, I hate finding new tenants, though we always have good luck. It's just always a lot of work and orchestrating it from afar sucks. Word to the wise: Don't own rental property in another state unless you have the time and $$ to go there often!!! This was not our plan when we bought the place but hubby got the itch to return to grad school, and it was a crummy time to sell (still is in Salem OR), but oh well. The good news is that we have 60 days to find a tenant before we don't have anybody in there, which is ample time. Historically the place rents within 1 week b/c it is so cute!

Have a good weekend everybody. My DH family is coming to stay and then we'll meet up with my family on Sat- lots of baby talk, I'm sure.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline you should set up one of those little tickers so we can see day by day how far along you are. Im ust over the moon for you!!!

Dh got a second interview so he'll be flying out! Not sure exactly what day yet though life is changing so fast I gotta hold on tight or I'll get swept away!Lotr quote there oops...


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Kesh - CONGRATS!!! That is so awesome! Your ring is gorgeous - very unique! I love the curve of the band. He has great taste. :happydance: How are your OPKs looking? Did your fiance have great timing, or did he happen to know you are right around probable O time? :haha: Like Lenka said, perfect timing! 

Mel - Welcome! Sorry you got AF, but I hope you stick around! This is a wonderful group of women, very supportive and like you said - it feels like we have really gotten to know each other. How awesome that you read this thread, I need to go back and read it again. 

Lenka - this really is turning into a Canadian gang here! :haha: Am I still the only (US) midwesterner around? 

Madeline - my mom developed her own tools based on her skills and gift. It is kind of hard to explain lol, I'm not trying to be vague! She has actually licensed and copyrighted her "tools" and that is all she uses. I totally understand the "evidence based" talk sometimes draining one's ability to connect with subtler powers. The law is this way - it brings out the fighter in me; sometimes I need to reconnect with much softer activities in order to bring out my nurturing side and to feel like I am taking care of myself, emotionally. Sounds like you had a wonderful time in the redwoods, that sounds awesome! Isn't it funny - sometimes (like today) I will be on my way somewhere and realize I have a little being with me! Congrats on the interview call! Did you talk to your boss? I am sure she will understand/understood. I find that keeping people in the loop really helps, especially if they have advocated for you. Between that and the leasing of the new place, there's a lot going on! Hope your place gets rented soon. 

Also, sounds like these babies are making us crave such opposite things - I LOVE fried foods, carbs, etc. (although I don't eat much of it) - this baby HATES them! Sounds like your bean loves them! I'm sorry you aren't enjoying your cravings. Just a thought - if you make meals with beans, does it help stave those cravings? Just because of the high carb count, but the protein helps not spike your blood sugar (things I don't need to tell you! :blush:) 

Lfrans - Thanks for the good luck wishes! As for maternity leave, it has to be better than where I'm at - they don't offer it! Happy you got some sleep, the insomnia for me has been aggravating, but somehow it isn't translating into fatigue during the day...very weird. Glad you are feeling better - summer colds are the worst! Especially with no medicine. :nope: I hope you have a relaxing staycation, those are the BEST! Any plans? 

Tynmeg - Sounds good, I'm going to join! I've been dabbling a bit in the First Tri, but I'd like a group like that - sometimes I get anxious when I read first tri posts, I know people need support and I am all for that, but so much talk about things that can go wrong... it starts to make me super worried. 

Steph - CONGRATS to DH!! That is such awesome news. I've got to tell DF you quoted LOTR, he is such a nerd for those movies. I love them too, but it's kind of adorable - he cries at the end of the 3rd one every time. He is way more of a crier than I am lol. 

Anyone we haven't heard from in a while? Luv, BirthdayBaby? Hope all is well!

AFM - Well, I got a call back for a second interview! According to my friend they interviewed 6 in the first round and asked 3 to come back for second interviews. I'm really trying to stay focused on my belief about this working if it is the right fit. However, I REALLY want out of my current position, so I am very much hoping it is right!!!

Not too many symptoms, belly is big and boobs are huge. Craving protein, this morning chocolate tasted gross! :cry: Apparently this baby hates all of the things I love! I guess I shouldn't complain too much, as she seems to favor healthy things. We got the spinning bike all set up, pretty excited about that. Just hoping I still fit into my suits by next week! :haha:


----------



## Kesh89

Lol he had no idea it was o time so yes definitely perfect timing! I'm hoping all these good vibes help me get my bfp!!


----------



## EMC00P

AF was supposed to start today....crossing my fingers that this is our month.


----------



## Tynmeg

Natto- I understand about the first trimester forum. I dabble a little bit but don't get too involved there cause I get all paranoid that something bad is going to happen. So happy you got a second call for another interview. Best of luck to you!

Kesh- your ring is beautiful, congrats again, a BFP would be like the cherry on top!

Emc- how have you not tested yet? I would never make it that long. Good will power! Fx for you!

Madeline, steph, lfrans, Lenka, birthdaybaby- how's everything going with you?

Madeline- our families were both very happy for us. My sisters really want me to move back home now. I know what you mean about poas, last night I took a digital just to make sure that the conception indicator changed to 3+. It did so it made me happy. 2 weeks until my ultrasound, I'll be so relieved to hear a heartbeat and see this lil one.


----------



## lfrans

madeline - how is your weekend with the family. Do you still have contacts in Oregan to help you rent the place? Good Luck. Hmm... if you are craving carbs why dont you add some crackers or something to your salad. I also have been eating more carbs than usual. Cheese and crackers have become a staple for me lately. 

Ready - good luck with the job. Sounds promising and sounds like you need to get out of where you are. Im actually only sticking with my job now because it offers good benefits. I plan on using my mat leave to do some courses (primarily a certificate in health care administration) and then try to find a new job while Im off.

EMC - any news on AF??? FX

Tynmeg - How are you feeling? I can understand that your family wants you closer. Do you live near DW's family?

AFM - I had a very adventurous friday/saturday with a happy ending. Friday night I had some pink/red spotting and panicked. After my mc/?ectopic I did not want to take any chances. DH and I went right to emerg. We got there at 10pm and my vitals were all normal so a possible mc is not a high level emergency. Unfortunately a bunch of people came in by ambulance so i had to wait. Finally got called at 4am. 1st doctor saw me, felt belly to see if I felt pain over my ovaries. No pain (which is a good thing). I forgot to mention by 11pm the spotting had stopped... So by this time Im feeling on and off cramps and exhausted, but otherwise good. Dr. Told me to wait til 8am for radiologist to show up and we will do an ultrasound. (blah for wait, yay for ultrasound). I did my beta hcg and other blood tests as well. At this point I think I am about 5 weeks 4 or 5 days.- blood tests come back at 26000. 

DH and I freaked when we saw that number! I thought maybe twins! I got to radiology, did ultrasound.... and we saw a sac, yoke sac and little blinking bean! (the heart beat just looks like the bean is flashing). They measure the baby at 5weeks 6 days. It was so exciting.... But... in my R ovary there is something which radiologist is concerned about, so again I have to wait... He is concerned that with my hcg so high, this could be a 2nd pregnancy in my ovary so he wants me to see the gynecologist.

Gyne resident shows up ( a few hours pass by...) Yay- its the same resident we saw last time and really liked. So she totally knows and understands the whole history. She says that the hcg is a little high but nothing to be too concerned about. Ultrasound looks like i have a cyst in r ovary next to corpus luteum. BUt... because of my history of a possible ectopic. Gyne wants me to come back for a repeat ultrasound and repeat blood work. She really does not think it is anything serious, making me and DH very excited.

She wasnt able to answer why I had some spotting, but said not to worry about it. I can do anything, except have sex. She is concerned that if there is an ectopic it can get banged around during sex and cause tube to burst. She also said that although pregnancy in uturus looks good, until 12ish weeks it is still possible that it will end (although after seeing heartbeat the rate of mc decreases significantly.)

Ill be a bit apprehensive until my repeat scan on friday, but Im more relaxed about the whole thing. We have been calling the baby blinky since we saw it blinking at us.

Moral of the story - you are probably better off going to ER at 7am rather than 10pm for a non-life threatening emergency. And, not all spotting has a clinical reason and not all spotting means something bad.


----------



## EMC00P

Tynmeg - I think the tough part is not saying something to DH, but I am trying to wait a couple days. AF has been out of whack these past couple months and has the tendency to show up a couple days late. My plan is to surprise him if I do get a BFP. The last time he found out he said he kinda knew already since AF didn't come yet. Yes, he somehow keeps track of that in his head.

Ifrans - Nothing yet...she should have been here yesterday and I haven't had my normal PMS symptoms...I just feel normal.

I think if I cross my fingers any tighter they will break off.


----------



## Tynmeg

Lfrans- I'm so relieved and excited that you got to see blinky. So awesome! Fx that everything goes well. 
Emc-I hope this is your time and you get to surprise DH with a BFP! I still believe that you should get a will power award. :)


----------



## mel_docks

Alright ladies....are you ready for this? AF was heavy but only lasted 2 days. I thought that was weird...and since I bled through my last two pregnancies I thought I'd take a test...addicted to POAS even after bleeding...but GUESS WHATY?!?!? BFP! In shock. My husband is working the early shift so he's been in bed for two hours already...dying to tell him but it will have to wait until tomorrow...so I thought I'd share with you lovely ladies. This IS a lucky thread!


----------



## Tynmeg

Omg, that is awesome! Congratulations! I don't think I'd be able to refrain myself from waking him up.


----------



## madeline36

mel- OMG, congrats!!!! I am so thrilled to hear it. Yes, this is the magic thread for sure!!! woot! You have such restraint to not wake DH up with the news. Can't wait to hear how he responds.

lfrans- what a story, and SO GLAD it had a happy ending! Sounds like you have good care, which is fantastic. That must really help you feel more at ease, even with the issue with the ovary/tube issue. Hopefully you got some rest!

Steph- yahoo!!! DH got 2nd interview and it's F2F- wonderful!!! Maybe that xcountry move is in your future. Sending good vibes

Ready- Hooray to you too for 2nd job interview!!! My oh my, this thread has brought so much good stuff to our lives - It must not be coincidence.

AFM- busy wknd (sorry, I am not responding to you all: kesh, Lenka, Tymeg, Clako, birthday, and others), and it is still going. Family visit was great- I love when my parents and DH parents can get together. It's wonderful. We put an ad on Craigslist for our house and already have 6 interested parties. I goes like that with the place- it's a totally adorable home in a historic neighborhood and we price to get it rented, so it's more the hassle than anything. Get this, our #1 candidate currently lives about 15 miles from us right now! She's moving up there for a job soon. This is great b/c she will also be owning a house here and renting it, so she 'gets it', in terms of long-distance landlord thing, and we can meet her in person, which is great. We'll know this week if she's the one. Fingers crossed.

Feeling great today, though boobs feel so weird- like I was punched in the boobs from the inside.

More tomorrow, I have to get on some tasks before Monday hits. Hope you all are doing great and had wonderful wknds. I haven't checked out any other forums yet, mainly for the reason that Ready and Tynmeg mentioned- don't want to put fear in my brain about my bean. Plus I'm pretty partial to this group.

Kesh-I believe it was O wknd AND engagement celebration- hopefully BFP is on the way. How do you feel now, being an engaged woman?


----------



## EMC00P

Tynmeg said:


> Emc-I hope this is your time and you get to surprise DH with a BFP! I still believe that you should get a will power award. :)

*  Haha...Thank you Tynmeg. I am starting to feel some tenderness in my boobs...hoping it's not just a sign that AF is on her way.*


----------



## Kesh89

Madeline- it feels awesome!! :) a baby would be the cherry on top. We set our wedding date for August 2nd next year so providing I'm pregnant this month ill be 4ish months pp when we wed! If I don't get pregnant this month were going to wait until after the wedding. It really bums me out after 8 months of trying but maybe the break will be good and we can concentrate on our wedding planning etc


----------



## EMC00P

*I haven't seen any trace of her. This is day 2....no sign of AF and no symptoms other than slightly tender BB's.*



lfrans said:


> madeline - how is your weekend with the family. Do you still have contacts in Oregan to help you rent the place? Good Luck. Hmm... if you are craving carbs why dont you add some crackers or something to your salad. I also have been eating more carbs than usual. Cheese and crackers have become a staple for me lately.
> 
> Ready - good luck with the job. Sounds promising and sounds like you need to get out of where you are. Im actually only sticking with my job now because it offers good benefits. I plan on using my mat leave to do some courses (primarily a certificate in health care administration) and then try to find a new job while Im off.
> 
> EMC - any news on AF??? FX
> 
> Tynmeg - How are you feeling? I can understand that your family wants you closer. Do you live near DW's family?
> 
> AFM - I had a very adventurous friday/saturday with a happy ending. Friday night I had some pink/red spotting and panicked. After my mc/?ectopic I did not want to take any chances. DH and I went right to emerg. We got there at 10pm and my vitals were all normal so a possible mc is not a high level emergency. Unfortunately a bunch of people came in by ambulance so i had to wait. Finally got called at 4am. 1st doctor saw me, felt belly to see if I felt pain over my ovaries. No pain (which is a good thing). I forgot to mention by 11pm the spotting had stopped... So by this time Im feeling on and off cramps and exhausted, but otherwise good. Dr. Told me to wait til 8am for radiologist to show up and we will do an ultrasound. (blah for wait, yay for ultrasound). I did my beta hcg and other blood tests as well. At this point I think I am about 5 weeks 4 or 5 days.- blood tests come back at 26000.
> 
> DH and I freaked when we saw that number! I thought maybe twins! I got to radiology, did ultrasound.... and we saw a sac, yoke sac and little blinking bean! (the heart beat just looks like the bean is flashing). They measure the baby at 5weeks 6 days. It was so exciting.... But... in my R ovary there is something which radiologist is concerned about, so again I have to wait... He is concerned that with my hcg so high, this could be a 2nd pregnancy in my ovary so he wants me to see the gynecologist.
> 
> Gyne resident shows up ( a few hours pass by...) Yay- its the same resident we saw last time and really liked. So she totally knows and understands the whole history. She says that the hcg is a little high but nothing to be too concerned about. Ultrasound looks like i have a cyst in r ovary next to corpus luteum. BUt... because of my history of a possible ectopic. Gyne wants me to come back for a repeat ultrasound and repeat blood work. She really does not think it is anything serious, making me and DH very excited.
> 
> She wasnt able to answer why I had some spotting, but said not to worry about it. I can do anything, except have sex. She is concerned that if there is an ectopic it can get banged around during sex and cause tube to burst. She also said that although pregnancy in uturus looks good, until 12ish weeks it is still possible that it will end (although after seeing heartbeat the rate of mc decreases significantly.)
> 
> Ill be a bit apprehensive until my repeat scan on friday, but Im more relaxed about the whole thing. We have been calling the baby blinky since we saw it blinking at us.
> 
> Moral of the story - you are probably better off going to ER at 7am rather than 10pm for a non-life threatening emergency. And, not all spotting has a clinical reason and not all spotting means something bad.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

mel_docks, OMG CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: So happy for you! Have you told DH yet? So happy for you! 

Tynmeg - thank you for the well wishes on the interview, really hoping for this one. Have you and DW considered moving back to where you are from, or is your sister just hoping against hope? 

EMC00P - Girl, when are you going to test? I can't believe you've held out this long!! Generally my breasts hurt but then stop right before AF shows up, if you are the same then maybe it's a good sign that your breasts hurt now? 

Lfrans - Thank you! Yes, if this job had any redeeming qualities I might stay... but it doesn't lol. What an adventure you and DH had - I'm so happy it ended with you seeing your little one's heartbeat! FX that there is no ectopic for you to deal with. 

Madeline - that is great news on the candidates for your rental! Sounds like you may have found a perfect fit, but you have backups jic. That's wonderful. Happy you had some relaxing family time this weekend. Also - boobs getting punched from the inside - YES! I was trying to explain to DF that they feel bruised and beaten almost, but couldn't quite describe the actual feeling...

I have to say I agree with you, this group is like a little vortex of positive energy!! 

Kesh - Sounds great, August weddings are lovely! Keeping my FX for your BFP this month!

AFM - I've been feeling pretty great! My breasts are killing me and I've been a bit emotional, still bloated. The amount of time I spend peeing is pretty offensive lol, but no nausea or crazy food cravings.... I've noticed my sense of smell and taste changing a bit. On Saturday I fell asleep at 9:30 and slept for 12 hours, I woke up in a bit of a bad mood because I was so excited to stay up and watch scary movies with DH. I got two workout DVDs and did one of the workouts and then got on my spinning bike yesterday, it seriously felt great to be getting back into the swing of working out! 

Oh, my niece was born yesterday, so freaking adorable I can't even stand it! My best friend's DW went into labor on THURSDAY - they finally did a section last night. They tried to induce her, poor thing was so exhausted she literally slept through her contractions! So, so, so excited - they live in Seattle, so I won't be able to meet her for a while.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
First of all, mel, congratulations on your BFP! That is just amazing! :happydance:
Lfrans, I can only imagine what it feels like when you hear your little one&#8217;s heart beat for the first time&#8230; FX for you!!! 
Madeline, good luck with renting your house, seems like it will happen very soon. I would love to visit Oregon on our way to CA. It is on our list to see. 
Natto, talking about scary movies, have you ever watched The Blair Witch Project movie? OMG, it scared the hell out of me&#8230; I haven&#8217;t watched any scary movies since then&#8230; 
Ladies, I feel so sorry for your boobs&#8230; :nope: But on a brighter side, well, no pain, no gain, right? :winkwink: On a darker side, wait till you start breastfeeding&#8230; :wave:
Kesh, so have you Oed yet? 
AFM, according to my OPK, I should be ovulating any time now&#8230; We had a huge fight with my boyfriend yesterday, but I had to swallow my pride and &#8220;seduce&#8221; him&#8230; :bunny:
Have a wonderful week everybody! :flower:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Alright ladies, time for a new list!

Clacko - CD 5
291 - CD 5
BirthdayBaby - CD 9 
Kesh - CD 14
Lenka - CD 14 

Luv-my-bichon - 11 DPO 
USUKLove - 13 DPO 
MasonsMommy - 14 DPO 
EMC00P - 15 DPO

Steph - Taking a break this month (If you want your cycle to be listed just let me know, I just didn't want you to feel like I wasn't acknowledging your decision this month.)

Mel_docks - BFP!!!!
Madeline - 6 weeks 3 days 
Lfrans - 5 weeks 6 days
Tynmeg - 5 weeks 4 days 
Ready - 5 weeks 3 days 

If anything is incorrect, just let me know! :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

I want to finally actually write here! Life is starting to settle down a little. Well, I thought it was going to after this weekend but it looks as if I will be going out to NH with the DH whenever his second interview is...they needed to check references and a few things with the city in order to get the funding to fly him out. I was thinking he was going to be the only one but I think there's at LEAST one other person vying for the position. I hope they won't look at his current mobility as a problem and decide not to hire him!

There's so much I want to ask and comment on for all of you ladies but then I forgot by the time it's time to write on here! 

Natto--that's so interesting about your mom's work! I really admire people like that...who are more in tune with themselves and others...who don't let the cynicism of the world get in their way. 

Madeline--Sad that your boobs hurt but it's good you're not having any nausea or anything! The renter sounds AWESOME. And I wish I could see that house you're talking about...sounds so cute! It's been exciting look at houses to buy/rent...We definitely want a place with a garden and property...that allows our sweet dog. Also, after reading all these rental places that are talking about "plowing provided" maybe we want a car port, too! Never in my life have I lived in a place with lots of snow!

Lfrans...so GOOD to hear your story has a happy ending! That must have been so scary for you! But hearing the heart beat! YEAY!!!! :happydance::happydance:

EMC00P...yeah, so it's been decided. You have to test or this group is going to go crazy.

Mel-- congrats!!! How crazy is that! :happydance::happydance: How lucky this thread is! How has your dh reacted?

Kesh-- did you O yet?

Lenka- Sorry you and your bf got in a big fight. How's the packing going? It's crazy how quickly time goes by like that.

Tynmeg--how are things going with you?

Anyone else have any news? Thanks for the updates on cycles, Natto. I am still keeping track of mine (CD 12) but despite a slip up on Saturday night, which I'm sure will be fine, we are still planning on skipping this month. Though, I haven't had really any CM at all which is very odd for this part of the month. I used to be SO regular and now it seems like everything has changed.


----------



## Lenka78

Lenka78 said:


> Hello ladies,
> First of all, mel, congratulations on your BFP! That is just amazing! :happydance:
> Lfrans, I can only imagine what it feels like when you hear your little one&#8217;s heart beat for the first time&#8230; FX for you!!!
> Madeline, good luck with renting your house, seems like it will happen very soon. I would love to visit Oregon on our way to CA. It is on our list to see.
> Natto, talking about scary movies, have you ever watched The Blair Witch Project movie? OMG, it scared the hell out of me&#8230; I haven&#8217;t watched any scary movies since then&#8230;
> Ladies, I feel so sorry for your boobs&#8230; :nope: But on a brighter side, well, no pain, no gain, right? :winkwink: On a darker side, wait till you start breastfeeding&#8230; :wave:
> Kesh, so have you Oed yet?
> AFM, according to my OPK, I should be ovulating any time now&#8230; We had a huge fight with my boyfriend yesterday, but I had to swallow my pride and &#8220;seduce&#8221; him&#8230; :bunny:
> Have a wonderful week everybody! :flower:

Just relaized that OR is quite off our route to CA... :dohh: Well, next time then...
Steph, GL to your DH with his second job interview!


----------



## EMC00P

NATTO - I've had AF show up a day or so late before. I'm trying to see If she is just running behind. As far as my BB's go, they usually hurt before and during AF. I remember them hurting worse than ever when I was pregnant before....although I have heard symptoms change with each pregnancy. I should be testing soon though.



ReadyForNatto said:


> mel_docks, OMG CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: So happy for you! Have you told DH yet? So happy for you!
> 
> Tynmeg - thank you for the well wishes on the interview, really hoping for this one. Have you and DW considered moving back to where you are from, or is your sister just hoping against hope?
> 
> EMC00P - Girl, when are you going to test? I can't believe you've held out this long!! Generally my breasts hurt but then stop right before AF shows up, if you are the same then maybe it's a good sign that your breasts hurt now?
> 
> Lfrans - Thank you! Yes, if this job had any redeeming qualities I might stay... but it doesn't lol. What an adventure you and DH had - I'm so happy it ended with you seeing your little one's heartbeat! FX that there is no ectopic for you to deal with.
> 
> Madeline - that is great news on the candidates for your rental! Sounds like you may have found a perfect fit, but you have backups jic. That's wonderful. Happy you had some relaxing family time this weekend. Also - boobs getting punched from the inside - YES! I was trying to explain to DF that they feel bruised and beaten almost, but couldn't quite describe the actual feeling...
> 
> I have to say I agree with you, this group is like a little vortex of positive energy!!
> 
> Kesh - Sounds great, August weddings are lovely! Keeping my FX for your BFP this month!
> 
> AFM - I've been feeling pretty great! My breasts are killing me and I've been a bit emotional, still bloated. The amount of time I spend peeing is pretty offensive lol, but no nausea or crazy food cravings.... I've noticed my sense of smell and taste changing a bit. On Saturday I fell asleep at 9:30 and slept for 12 hours, I woke up in a bit of a bad mood because I was so excited to stay up and watch scary movies with DH. I got two workout DVDs and did one of the workouts and then got on my spinning bike yesterday, it seriously felt great to be getting back into the swing of working out!
> 
> Oh, my niece was born yesterday, so freaking adorable I can't even stand it! My best friend's DW went into labor on THURSDAY - they finally did a section last night. They tried to induce her, poor thing was so exhausted she literally slept through her contractions! So, so, so excited - they live in Seattle, so I won't be able to meet her for a while.


----------



## madeline36

Lenka,
hope that make-up BD from a fight was fun and fruitful :) I'm sure you easily got to use your womanly ways with DB!

I do hope you visit Oregon on you way out- it is magnificent. Multnomah Falls and the whole Columbia River Gorge are amazing, as is Mt. Hood, the town of Sisters/Bend, and the coast is really rugged and beautiful. The town of Astoria, on the North West tip is a really cool coast town where the Columbia river meets the ocean.

Steph- So excited that you get to go to NH too. That seems important so you can see where you might be living and raising a little one ;) Wow, never had to think about 'plough services' before- a whole new world awaits you.

Ready- your poor boobs, but as Lenka pointed out- totally the cause, eh? Congrats on becoming an auntie! Imagine how darling and beautiful your little one will be to you and your family when he/she comes into this world too!

Tynmeg- sounds like you are feeling great- wahoo!

I hear that the 6-week mark is often when the more robust symptoms start, so it will be curious to see how we all experience these various and miraculous changes to the body. I am feeling a tad nauseated at night, and when I woke up this morning, but it could be due to my HUGE dinner I consumed last night! Oops!

EMC- any news? Did you test? You know we are all waiting on baited breath :) 

Okay, more later- busy day at work and I am wading through inquiries on our house in Oregon. We have had over 20 calls/emails of 'highly interested' people. How to choose...hmm....


----------



## EMC00P

*Madeline, no I haven't tested yet. I'm trying to hold out a couple days to see if AF shows up. She hasn't been very punctual lately. I will keep everyone posted though. Thank you all for your support.*



madeline36 said:


> Lenka,
> hope that make-up BD from a fight was fun and fruitful :) I'm sure you easily got to use your womanly ways with DB!
> 
> I do hope you visit Oregon on you way out- it is magnificent. Multnomah Falls and the whole Columbia River Gorge are amazing, as is Mt. Hood, the town of Sisters/Bend, and the coast is really rugged and beautiful. The town of Astoria, on the North West tip is a really cool coast town where the Columbia river meets the ocean.
> 
> Steph- So excited that you get to go to NH too. That seems important so you can see where you might be living and raising a little one ;) Wow, never had to think about 'plough services' before- a whole new world awaits you.
> Ready- your poor boobs, but as Lenka pointed out- totally the cause, eh? Congrats on becoming an auntie! Imagine how darling and beautiful your little one will be to you and your family when he/she comes into this world too!
> 
> Tynmeg- sounds like you are feeling great- wahoo!
> 
> I hear that the 6-week mark is often when the more robust symptoms start, so it will be curious to see how we all experience these various and miraculous changes to the body. I am feeling a tad nauseated at night, and when I woke up this morning, but it could be due to my HUGE dinner I consumed last night! Oops!
> 
> EMC- any news? Did you test? You know we are all waiting on baited breath :)
> 
> Okay, more later- busy day at work and I am wading through inquiries on our house in Oregon. We have had over 20 calls/emails of 'highly interested' people. How to choose...hmm....


----------



## Kesh89

Congrats Mel!! That's fantastic news!!

I think I ovulated yesterday?? But Saturday I had a dark opk, not QUITE positive but really close, yesterday my test line as the same color as the control line and today my test line as darker than the contr


----------



## madeline36

EMC - you are so good about not testing! I would be testing every 5 min! So type A, I am...

Steph- I just re-read the part about DH's job and their being another candidate. I'll be sending my thoughts out that he is the #1 pick (particularly if you want to move out that way, of course). He made it this far in the process for a reason, so that is a good sign. Does he do a lot of brushing up on good interview strategies? My DH did a lot of that-not that it really helped, per se, but I bet some of it got him to 3rd round ,etc. There is a lot of good stuff on the internet.


----------



## EMC00P

*It's hard....but I want to make sure I have time to celebrate with DH if we see a BFP.*



madeline36 said:


> EMC - you are so good about not testing! I would be testing every 5 min! So type A, I am...
> 
> Steph- I just re-read the part about DH's job and their being another candidate. I'll be sending my thoughts out that he is the #1 pick (particularly if you want to move out that way, of course). He made it this far in the process for a reason, so that is a good sign. Does he do a lot of brushing up on good interview strategies? My DH did a lot of that-not that it really helped, per se, but I bet some of it got him to 3rd round ,etc. There is a lot of good stuff on the internet.


----------



## bump2bubba

Hey guys I'm new here:) guessing I'm in the right place pretty sure I o"d sat so 3dpo today :)

I'm having dull aches in pubic region anyone else?

Here's my story! 

I have a 26 day cycle
So we have bd every 2 days up to cd 9 I though I was going to O around 10/11 pains etc but no ewcm this month at all so strange anyways then on Friday (cd12) i decided to ovulation tsst - I had a very very strong positive OPK result on cd 12 & 13 / 14 haha cant tell anymore so confused fist cd was 20th july - opk fading off on cd 13 /14evening - I know that you O after the result so thought my 4 days cut off for bd may be pushing my luck so bd on cd 12 & cd14. Also when does the 12-36 hours start from testing from your first or last positive opk??? So confused with that...

Anyways pretty sure we gave bd a good go this month first month ttc...

What do you girls think? 

Thanks eeeeeek :))[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Bump2bubba - Welcome! Just a head's up, not many of us are 3 DPO anymore, as this thread was started a few months ago, but we love having new women join us, and this has been quite a lucky thread! :hugs: The only OPK I used was the First Response one that just said "yes" or "no" if you would ovulate in 12-36 hours, so I can't say about the testing strips, but it sounds like you definitely got some good BDing in! :happydance:

Lenka - Yes, saw the Blair Witch Project, it was definitely terrifying! It became less so when it came out that it was a hoax, but it had me so scared in the moment. Sorry about your fight with your boyfriend, happy you managed to use your feminine powers to get the BDing done. :haha:

Steph - When is the interview? Keeping FX for your DH! I know how you feel - they interviewed 6 for the position I'm vying for, and called back 3. :wacko: I highly doubt they take into consideration your DH's lack of mobility - and I hate to say it, but if they are so shortsighted that they won't hire someone who is temporarily on crutches, even if they are a perfect fit, that is a bad sign about their office! 

Madeline - for the last two days I have had one wave of nausea in the evening, I'm hoping that it stays mild! You're over the 6 week mark, any new things to report? I thought the same thing about my niece - the second I saw her picture I just adored her. I can't imagine how it will feel when it's my own baby I see for the first time! 

AFM - Well, knowing there are two other candidates vying for this position, I am putting a lot of time into preparing but staying focused on my belief that if this is right for me, it will come. DF and I both had cranky nights last night - not with each other, he just had a long day at work and I was nauseous, sore, and hormonal. Luckily we could laugh it out. I can tell I'm hormonal - last night I was working out and my water bottle kept spilling on me.... I finally opened the front door and threw it into the yard! :blush: I promptly had a good laugh at myself for it.


----------



## Kesh89

Lol shoot I didn't notice my message never finished! Gah! Well today again my opk is very positive, darker than the control line, it was yesterday too! My temps went way up today so I def ovulated yesterday, creamy cm as well, not sure what's going on this month lol I used first response opks this month rather than the cheapies!


----------



## bump2bubba

Kesh89 said:


> Lol shoot I didn't notice my message never finished! Gah! Well today again my opk is very positive, darker than the control line, it was yesterday too! My temps went way up today so I def ovulated yesterday, creamy cm as well, not sure what's going on this month lol I used first response opks this month rather than the cheapies!

Same as me :)


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Alright, sounds like Kesh, Lenka and Bump2Bubba are our TWW'ers (or close to!) When you guys have a sec, post your DPOs so that I can make a list and we can all anticipate some more BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## madeline36

kesh and bump- did you get to BD around O time? Fingers crossed.

Ready-thank you so much for keeping up on all of our timelines. It really is incredibly helpful.

Feeling a little nauseous today. It could also be stress- I am totally stressed about this house. We have people practically begging us to just want to sign papers and make it theirs, but none have actually seen it yet, which makes me nervous. No matter how much I say that they need to be patient, they all 'want it now' and want to be chosen. I get calls starting at 7 am, and some people email me 5x/day. Everybody seems great on paper, and it's hard doing this long distance. We rely on our tenants to help us feel people out, as well as phone calls. Ugh. I shouldn't complain- it's a good problem to have, it just makes it hard for me to concentrate on my job!

Hope everybody is having a good day!


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey Madeline, I totally understand. I rented our home back east for 2 years and it was very stressful. I remember the "I'm the perfect tenant to rent your home" emails, AAAHHH!! It's a nightmare. It's such a big decision to chose someone to rent your home thousands of miles away. Go with your gut, I didn't once and fell into the trap cause they wouldn't leave me alone...this was our first tenants, I actually met them before leaving to go out west...they would stop by and bring me lobster and everything. I wish you the best of luck with the whole process. FX for you! How's the lil one treating you? You must be going for your first scan soon, so exciting!

I haven't been on here in the last couple days so I'm sure I've missed some things. 

Steph - Great news on your DH getting the second interview. FX that if it's meant to be that it will all work out in your favor.

Natto - I'm sure you'll do awesome on your interview. You keep us so organized that I can only imagine how you prep for an interview. ;) How have you been feeling?

Kesh, Lenka, Bump2bubba - Baby dust to each of you! Keep us updated on all the SS you do over these next 2 weeks. 

Lfrans - how are you making out? Any more spotting? It must have been so cool to see your lil "Blinky". I can't wait....10 more days for me!

AFM - Well I have my waves of nausea if something smells really strong like grease...my DW was frying hot dogs last night, and the smell made me a little nauseous...and she had McDonalds hash browns for breakfast, they didn't smell good either. I went out yesterday and bought a new bra with no underwire so that I could sleep in it and wake up all night cause it hurts when I roll around in my sleep. haha. One of the biggest things with me is the amount of gas I have after I eat a meal, sorry if tmi, I wondered seriously if it was normal or if something was wrong. My moods go up and down, I'm easily annoyed is the best way to explain it...totally understand throwing that water bottle out the door. lmao. I was really liking cheese and crackers but trying to cut back on the cheese now so I don't get constipated.

Well I gotta get back to work for a bit but will check in again later. Hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hi ladies!!!!
It's been a while but I've been popping in reading your messages. I was positive i was pregnant last cycle and just had to take a little breather. Coming up to O so I thought it'd be a good time to jump back in. I'm on CD 09 so we're soon to be back in the game.

Steph, congrats on hubby's interview. Flying him out sounds promising! All the best to him!

lfrans Just thought I'd mention that I had quite a bit of spotting my whole pregnancy. I had something called a cervical ectropion where the blood cells around my cervix were extremely sensitive and kind of flourishing. DH and I couldn't DTD without quite a bit of spotting so we stopped all together. It wasn't harmful to either me or the baby just caused unnecessary worry.

Kesh, congrats on your engagement!!!! The ring is beautiful and woo hoo to ovulating. FX!

Mel, Congratulations!!! Wow, amazing story!

Natto I think I read something about you having an interview...if so how did it go?

lenka, madeline how are you ladies doing?

Welcome to all the new twwers!

Hopefully I'll have some updates soon! Oh, quick question...is there such thing as too much BDing? I figured we'd try to BD everyday for the next week or so so I dont have to stress too much about when I O... thanks!


----------



## birthdaybaby

Oh and Tynmeg, Walmart has awesome nursing bras. Super comfy and they can snap open if you decide to BF later. 

Hope I didnt miss anyone!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Birthday-just a quick reply I'll respond to everyone later...there is a myth on these forums that every other day is ideal but after doing research I found that the more the better. Just make sure it's at least every other day cause the spermies get old. It's true that the sperm count is lower and it takes 48 hours to recharge but the quality of them is much better.:)


----------



## madeline36

birthday-I concur with Steph that DTD every day is fine if conditions are normal. I say go for it, especially since you want a sticky bean before DH heads out.

Tynmeg- I totally agree about going with the gut on renter stuff. When I settle into it, the woman with 3 small dogs just 'feels' better than the single professional male, even though he has no pets and he has all but offered to give us a million dollars for the place, lol. His over-zealousness is almost making me wonder about him....I get to meet the woman and her dogs today- she happens to live nearby, but took a job in Salem to work for the state. Hopefully that will help for me to see what kind of a person she is.

Anyway, I have had gas too Tynmeg. The past 2 days I've had an upset stomach, but it's not so much nausea as serious trapped gas. I feel like there is a little fire in my intestines- no fun. Doesn't really slow me down, but kind of minimized the foods that appeal to me.

I just found out that fertility supplies, such as over the counter HPTs, ovulation monitors, etc are all eligible expenses on my flexible spending account (through my employer- tax deferred $$ than can go to medical expenses). I am sharing this with you all b/c some of you may be able to take advantage of that for the expenses you have in TTC- just want you all to be in the know. I didn't know until now, but haven't saved receipts, so oh well. Luckily a lot of TTC stuff was donated to me.

more later!


----------



## Lenka78

I am so addicted to this site... :blush: I just LOVE reading all your posts... I am studying and every 15 minutes I take a short break to read your posts and am so looking forward to it each time... 
BD every day for at least a week?... :wacko: o mine... But I have to say, I have had an increased sex drive in the past few days... I guess it is because of O... I am not sure if I O yet though. My temp tomorrow morning will tell... I so hope that I did O on Monday, because I was having some pressure in my ovaries and my boobs felt kind of hot... 
Madeline, a lady with three dogs would probably be a longer term tenant in comparison to a professional male... In any case, GL!
Birthday - nice to see you back!!! good luck this cycle!
Natto - I am sure your personality alone would make them choose you over other candidates! FX... 
Tynmeg - I can't wait till I can share my tww symptoms with all of you! It is so nice to know that you are interested and care. :hugs:
Steph, once again good luck with the interview!
lfrans, how are you?
:hug: to all other ladies! I hope everybody is feeling wonderful! Enjoy the summer! Have you noticed that days become shorter and shorter each day...


----------



## madeline36

Lenka- what are you studying for specifically? Big test coming up? I must have missed that in the thread. Glad you have this site for some positive 'brain breaks!"

Ready-any news on the job yet?


----------



## Lenka78

madeline36 said:


> Lenka- what are you studying for specifically? Big test coming up? I must have missed that in the thread. Glad you have this site for some positive 'brain breaks!"
> 
> Ready-any news on the job yet?

Madeline, I am studying for my Masters in Accounting. Only three more classes left... :headspin:
I take all my classes online. But then I will have to sit for the CPA exam... That is the scariest part... I have no idea how I am going to remember all that stuff, if I do not even remember what I did last Sunday!... :wacko:


----------



## AnneRice

Hi guys! I only just read most of this thread and had to join in!
I am currently 5dpo. The only symptoms I have are extreme thirst and ovary pain on my left side which seems to be moving toward the center. It was bad through the weekend and unbearable yesterday and today it is still quite painful but kind of dull. I also felt bloated since dpo3, significantly so in my abdomen area. All of those are the weird symptoms that I never really get, and other than those I have sore nipples and just feel very warm all the time. Cm dried out completely since dpo3. 
Last time I ttc, I got so worked up I actually had cramping and spotting on dpo5 and ended up being nothing, which was disappointing. 
What do you guys think, is this me being crazy or could I actually be maybe pregs? 

I also had a lot more BD this cycle on days 0 and 1 post ovulation.

:winkwink:


----------



## EMC00P

*Well, it's a good thing I didn't take a test....AF started this morning. Oh well, there is always next month.*


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ugh, that's sucks EMC00P...:cry::cry:

Madeline--Did you meet the lady with the dogs today? That's insane there are so many renters out there emailing you constantly! Makes me nervous as we might have to be finding a place from out of state soon...no interview date set yet. They did say they wanted to fly him out they just needed the city hr lady to check references...that was on Friday and yes I'm starting to get antsy that they're going to email back saying "JK LOLZ" :haha: I just want to know so we can start preparing!! He had a job interview today with another job, made it to the second round...it's nice to finally even GET interviews after 5 months of complete silence (or rejections)

Lenka--Don't SAY that about summer! :winkwink: We still have a month and we gotta enjoy it while it lasts...it's so short :( Sorry you have to be studying through it. LOL about forgetting what you did last Sunday. I think everyone suffers from that sort of amnesia so good luck!:thumbup:

Natto---any word on the interview? Lenka's right..you're so organized that I'm sure you did a lot of preparing! FX they see how awesome you are :hugs:

Tynmeg--that's great that you seem to be adverse to unhealthy things. When I was pregnant, all I wanted was ALL OF THE CALORIES. Ugh...I'll have to be careful for next time! You haven't said much about your life...what does DW do? How long have you been together?


----------



## birthdaybaby

i knew you ladies would have some good answers! Thanks!!! Just waiting on the big O!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! I only have a minute, just wanted to say hi, I'll be able to write more after tomorrow. My second interview is tomorrow at 2:30 - they interviewed 6 and have it down to 3. I've been trying to uber prepare, stay on top of things at work and I have a deadline on a pro bono project.... :wacko: Just wanted you guys to know I'm thinking of all of you! 

Can't wait for Friday - interview will be behind me and we are driving down to tell DF's parents the good news! :happydance:

More soon.... :hugs:

And Ann - WELCOME!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey ladies, just a quick question - have any of you, in past or present pregnancies, had cramping? I am not spotting at all, but I have cramps that feel like AF before she comes.... I'm trying not to freak out, but I'm freaking out. I just want to know your experiences (good and bad) if you are willing to share. Trying to stay calm!


----------



## lfrans

ready - do not worry, your uturus is stretching and cramps are totally normal. I had cramps both times i was pregnant. 1st time ended, but this time so far everything is good. My cramps are on and off, sometimes feel like AF cramps and i have had some on and off spotting. went to er and everything was fine. If you are nervous though, call your doctor.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi all, sorry I've not been around for a few days, hope you're all ok although I'll be honest, I haven't read through everything as I've missed loads.

Well we didn't get our BFP this month and infact we have to stop ttc at the moment :(

I had to go back to my Gynae Consultant yesterday - I've got a dermoid cyst on my right ovary which they've been checking on every six months. It was too small to remove or cause me problems but lately I've been getting pain and irregular bleeding. The news wasn't good and it has grown to 5.5cm. I am gutted as I am now being booked in for a Laparoscopy to remove it.

Am totally gutted and scared stiff of surgery and having to have a general anaesthetic :(

Looks like it'll be in October so that's me out the game for a while. Will keep in touch though cos will be TTC like mad afterwards.

READY - when I was pg I had pains down the sides and they told me it is because during pg your uterus goes from being a pelvic organ to an abdominal one and all the muscles have to work to pull it up xxx


----------



## Tynmeg

Welcome Anne! This could be your month. I had cramping and pulling sensations from 5dpo-8dpo and then the cramping, pulling and twinges changed, they were still there but different.
EMC - FX for you for next month!
Steph - Hmmm....what to say?! We met 12 years ago and were instant best friends. Our friendship moved into a relationship 3 years later, so we've been together for 9 years...and married now for 2.5 years. She used to work in management and managed over 35 employees but after our move to the west, she discovered that she really loves to play in the dirt and now works in construction driving dump trucks and the occasional tractor trailor. We began our journey of TTC in May 2010 with our first appointment, a series of tests later, a laproscopy, and a move across country to a new clinic with a waiting list, we began actively trying with our first IUI in June 2012. Our second IUI in October was a success but ended with a mc at 5wk + 3 days. We then had to wait for my body to have another natural cycle and get back on track before we tried again in late March - BFN and then took a month off and did Acupuncture, another IUI in June - BFN, but then tried again when we came back from vacation and seeing our family in July and here we are now today. 5wk+6dys and praying for a healthy baby! 
Natto - Good luck on your interview! I have had on and off cramping but nothing severe. I don't really know what is "normal". If they are severe and not going away, I would probably check with a doctor or go to the er and maybe they would do a scan. It could give you some piece of mind. 

I wanted to ask you ladies about breast tenderness, is it normal for it to come and go? Yesterday, my bbs felt almost normal and didn't really hurt at all. I got a little nervous that something could be wrong.


----------



## madeline36

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi all, sorry I've not been around for a few days, hope you're all ok although I'll be honest, I haven't read through everything as I've missed loads.
> 
> Well we didn't get our BFP this month and infact we have to stop ttc at the moment :(
> 
> I had to go back to my Gynae Consultant yesterday - I've got a dermoid cyst on my right ovary which they've been checking on every six months. It was too small to remove or cause me problems but lately I've been getting pain and irregular bleeding. The news wasn't good and it has grown to 5.5cm. I am gutted as I am now being booked in for a Laparoscopy to remove it.
> 
> Am totally gutted and scared stiff of surgery and having to have a general anaesthetic :(
> 
> Looks like it'll be in October so that's me out the game for a while. Will keep in touch though cos will be TTC like mad afterwards.
> 
> READY - when I was pg I had pains down the sides and they told me it is because during pg your uterus goes from being a pelvic organ to an abdominal one and all the muscles have to work to pull it up xxx

luv-I am so sorry to hear the news about your upcoming surgery and putting TTC off for a bit. How do you feel today about it? Remember to breathe and take it one day at a time. It's a good thing they found the cyst, as now they can take care of it and you can be on your way to TTC. You will be in good hands! October is just around the corner, and the way time flies...well, it will be here before you know it! Keep us posted if you feel inclined to do so.


----------



## madeline36

Ready- I have had some mild cramping at times, like AF cramping. It is intermittent. I've heard of many women having some cramping, so unless it's quite severe or worsens, it's probably alright.

Tynmeg- my boobs completely fluctuate between feeling normal and feeling like they are being punched from the inside. THey felt worse 1 week ago, and this week it's a little less tender, unless I lay on them. They are fuller for sure, but not up a cup size. Some women (like Ready) get breast tenderness and size increase pretty quickly on, but others don't. I asked on another forum once about this (before I was prego but thought I might be), and some women said they went their entire pregnancy without feeling anything in their breasts. 

Steph- if you do have to move to a place sight unseen, I recommend you ask for a lot of photos, and if possible get a local contact to check it out on your behalf. Sometimes hiring managers will do that knowing it's the only way to get the employee to come out and feel good about their new digs! Maybe you could even ask to speak with the current or immediate past tenants about their experience living in a place, so it's not just landlord's word....just ideas. 
Keep us posted!

Ready-can't wait for Friday either, as I have my interview today and I'm a tad nervous. This week is super hectic, so I feel a bit disheveled, but maybe that is good- I am not over thinking the interview. Good luck!


----------



## birthdaybaby

Ready-i had cramping with my son... like everyone has said you're uterus is making a big move and, muscles, tendons and other organs need to shift to accommodate it. With my second (ectopic) it was more of a sharp pain feeling and I knew in my gut that there was something really wrong. I remember it was really hard not to worry but trust your instincts! I'm sure baby is A Ok!


----------



## AnneRice

Luv- I'm so sorry to hear about the hard times you'll be going through over the next few months, I hope all goes well and you can conceive soon afterwards. 

Ready and tynmeg- thank you very much!

I have news: last night I got a nosebleed just completely out of the blue. I told myself not to read into it but of course I couldn't help it and found out some ladies have had a nosebleed at 5dpo too, but couldn't find any that ended up with BFP. Does anybody here know anything about that? 

Much love!:flower:


----------



## Lenka78

Good morning, ladies, :flower:
AnneRice, let's hope that a nosebleed at 5dpo has something to do with implantation! 
Madeline, how did your interview go? 
How is everyone???
My temp went up this morning again, which means I O-ed last Monday and it makes me at a 3dpo. :dance:
:hug:


----------



## EMC00P

*Not only did AF show up 3 days late, but then she only stuck around for 2 days. I WILL be testing this Saturday~!!!*


----------



## Kesh89

Good morning ladies! 

Lenka! I'm also 3dpo today! My opk finally went negative today from 5 days of blaring positives, wonder what that was all about. No real symptoms so far, yesterday I had some twinges around my ovaries/uterus area that kinda tickled lol that's all!


----------



## Kesh89

Blah, I wish there was a more definitive way to tell if you are pregnant. I've been having AF type cramps all day today now. BLah, I know its 'probably nothing' because it always is lol. Hows everyone else today? I was surprised to come back and see no comments today!


----------



## Lenka78

Kesh, that's cool that we are at the same dpo! :dance::friends:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! OMG I feel like I have so much to catch up on, I've missed you ladies. 

Kesh & Lenka - YEY! So funny you two are DPO buddies again this month, I'm so hoping for some BFPs ladies! Any symptoms to let us in on? Lenka, I totally agree - I love checking in on this thread, even if I don't have time to update. How is the studying going? Don't worry, I know when I was studying for the bar I felt the same way - how will I keep it all in my head? :wacko: You sound like you are putting in a lot of time, I'm sure you will do very well! 

Bump2Bubba - How are you feeling? Any updates on your TWW?

Madeline - 7 weeks tomorrow! That is so wonderful. How is the tenant situation working out? I agree with the consensus, go with your gut. On paper someone might seem great, but they are living in your house after all... a good feeling beats a stellar showing on paper, IMHO. How did your interview go? You mentioned you were nervous - I'm sure you rocked it! 

Tynmeg - I've been feeling good, although I hear you on the grease making you queasy! I haven't been able to smell fried foods, let alone eat them. They are practically the only thing that upsets my stomach, so I guess I shouldn't complain (although god I love my fries.) And the up and down moods.... yikes on this end. Luckily the only people who tend to annoy me are people who I'm not close to, so I can walk away and take a breath without them knowing I want to rip out their throat. As for gas - last night I was up from 4-6 just trying to figure out how to not feel like an inflated balloon, it was the worst! Not that I'm complaining, but I'm right there with you. Oh, with boob tenderness - mine is worse and better depending on the day... never totally gone, but definitely ups and downs. 

Also, how cool that DW listened to her heart and made a big career change! That can be so scary, it takes a lot of courage. My best friend and her DW did IUIs for a year before their BFP - my niece that I spoke of before is their little girl who was born 2 days ago. Over the moon for them, it was a hard process but so worth it. Love that little rugrat already. 

BirthdayBaby - Happy to see you! Totally understand needing to take a step back. Just on the BD'ing question - last month DF and I BD'd once or twice a day all around my fertile time. I'm with the others - I think the every other day thing is a myth. 

AnnRice - do you normally get O pain in that way? Either way, your symptoms sound promising! How are you feeling now at 7 DPO? Could be right around implantation time! :hugs: I have heard of nosebleeds in threads on B&B, so it could be a good sign! 

EMC00P - Oh man, what a roller coaster! You are handling things way better than I would. Can't wait for Sat! 

Steph - things sound very promising for DH! I am keeping FX. So happy there is momentum behind him finding something. Second interviews are so promising, but it is nerve wracking when you know there is more than one candidate. FX your DH shines and they scoop him up! 

Luv - So sorry to hear the news. I am sending lots of :hugs: your way and hoping that while it is a temporary setback for your TTC, in the end it is a positive thing that they found it and treated it before there was any permanent harm. 

Also, everyone who responded to my cramping question - thank you so much! The cramping was temporary and never worse than AF, no spotting. The bean is just snuggling in. :cloud9:

Just a head's up to any ladies who are needing new bras - I went to the gap and got two of the "hidden underwire" bras ($36/piece) and they are HEAVEN. I could seriously stay in them all day. I went from a C to a D, so they have awesome support regardless of how small or big you are. 

My interview went well - I have a good feeling, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up, as I've had serious letdowns in the past around job interviews going well and not getting offers. One of the guys in charge of the hiring decision is out this week and next, so I won't find out until two weeks out. :growlmad: Looking for my inner zen lol. 

DF and I tell his parents about the baby tomorrow.... yikes! So excited! 

Will make a new list asap - we have some definite TWWers! :happydance:


----------



## Lenka78

Natto, "_The bean is just snuggling in_" - love it. :haha::flower:


----------



## EMC00P

*Natto- This has been a rollercoaster indeed. I am trying to hang on one more day. That way if we get our BFP, DH and I have plenty of time to celebrate. One....more......day....... ::sigh:: *


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Here's an updated list, ladies! 

Clacko - CD 9
291 - CD 9
BirthdayBaby - CD 13 

Kesh - 4 DPO
Lenka - 4 DPO
Bump2Bubba - 7 DPO
AnnRice - 8 DPO
EMC00P - 19 DPO, FX for a BFP tomorrow! 

Mel_docks - BFP!!!!
Madeline - 7 weeks 
Lfrans - 6 weeks 3 days
Tynmeg - 6 weeks 1 day 
Ready - 6 weeks

Steph - Taking a break this month (If you want your cycle to be listed just let me know, I just didn't want you to feel like I wasn't acknowledging your decision this month.)

Luv_my_bichon - Having a health issue taken care of so she can get back to TTC! :hugs:

USUKLove and MasonsMommy - don't know how things shook out this TWW, let us know!


----------



## AnneRice

Ready- I do usually experience O pain but this is definitely different and new. My doctor says I shouldn't get my hopes up- but she's suspicious about my breast tenderness and visible veins which came up at 6dpo. Currently 8dpo. 

I have a good feeling about this!!:happydance:


----------



## madeline36

Anne-oh, I do hope your good feeling results in that BFP. I think a few of us had that feeling of just knowing too, even if we didn't see it the first time we poas. I know you'll keep us posted as you round the corner into testing time!

Ready- happy to hear that the interview went really well. I hope they loved you and see you as the right woman for the job. Did you find your zen place? :) It is hard to say in that place of peaceful anticipation where you want something but don't want to obsess about it or start projecting thoughts into the future about it. When will you know? 

I can't wait to hear how things go with telling DF's family this weekend. Do you have a sense of how they are going to react? I just hardly think it's possible for any grandparent-to-be to react with anything but love and excitement, no matter what their beliefs or expectations about what order the process of marriage-baby 'should' come in (I recall you mentioning that they are more traditional in their beliefs, yes?). I am sending you love and light for a fun weekend of celebration.

Oh, and thanks for the tip on the bras, when it's time I'll keep that in mind.

Tynmeg and lfrans, how are you feeling today?

Steph- any further word on the trip out to NH? Big weekend plans? How is DH managing with his ankle these days? Every day I fantasize about being up in the Pac NW and enjoying the beauty of summers up there. Hope the weather has been glorious for you.

Lenka- when will you be done with your MS? I think I was under the impression that you were done, so I got confused on what you were studying for- can I blame baby brain already? hehehe. I hope the TWW goes quickly for you, and studying can be a good distraction from thinking about it every minute like I did, ha!

AFM, well yesterday was a BIG day. I was offered the job at the county and accepted a tentative offer for the position. Yay! This means maternity leave AND health care through the pregnancy and beyond, not to mention a steady job. I told my boss-to-be that I am pregnant when she offered me the position and just asked if this was still a good fit knowing that I'll be out on maternity leave April-July next year. She was thrilled for me (I know her already from the work I currently do) and it was not an issue at all. WHEW!! My current boss is pretty devastated, but the writing is on the wall that we are running out of money as an organization and there is no reprieve in sight. She gets it, but we will both really miss one another a lot. I will start the new job in about 1 month.

The other good news is that we solidified a new tenant for our home. What a blessing to have so many qualified candidates who wanted it. We did go with the woman who has 3 dogs (Silken Windhounds-anybody ever hear of them? I hadn't). After meeting her dogs and meeting her and getting her references, I was very content. We are meeting here in the Sacramento area on Monday to sign papers, which is something I never get to do with tenants. I feel blessed.

Okay, I am off to the beautiful Lake Tahoe this weekend. My hubby is scuba diving with a friend and I'll kayak while they dive. We'll hopefully get in some hiking as well.

Lenka-when you drive out to CA, are you taking a Northern or southern route? Oregon may be out of your way, but if you can see Lake Tahoe, I recommend it. It is my most favorite place on this whole earth, so I'm kind of biased, but it is quite beautiful!

EMC-you have such fortitude to wait until tomorrow to test. I'd be testing every 5 minutes, hahaha! Keep us posted.

Have a good weekend everybody and Fx for those in the TWW


----------



## Lenka78

Madeline, wow, congratulations on your new job and on your new tenant! That is just incredible! What a summer, what a summer... :yipee:
Regarding our route to CA - I am not sure what route we are going to take because I am a demographic idiot therefore my bf is in charge. But he wants to take it easy and go wherever we feel like going. We have at least a week to drive, so we want to just enjoy our ride. I am sure we will pass a lot of beautiful places. Eh, Lake Tahoe Even if we do not pass it on our way there, I am sure we will visit it quite often while living there. I just love nature, it makes me so relaxed and at peace. 
Yes, tww goes quite quickly. I am so much at ease this cycle. I do not want to get my hopes up, it is so painful to fall down from up there when AF arrives. :nope:
:flower: to all of you!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

AnneRice said:


> Ready- I do usually experience O pain but this is definitely different and new. My doctor says I shouldn't get my hopes up- but she's suspicious about my breast tenderness and visible veins which came up at 6dpo. Currently 8dpo.
> 
> I have a good feeling about this!!:happydance:

Ann - First, so sorry I left you off the list! You have been added. It is sometimes hard for me to make sure I catch everyone. Looks like you will probably be our next tester after EMC00P! 

I will say that above any symptoms I had, I just had a feeling. I think that you are feeling really good about things is a great sign. I also have never heard of having veins become more apparent as a PMS sign - it is unique to pregnancy, from what I have heard, although I'm no expert and can't speak to all women's experiences. I am so very hopeful that this is your month!

Madeline - CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS! So many good things unfolding for you! So happy for you. Have a wonderful time this weekend, reveling in your new baby, new tenant and new position! :hugs:

AFM - kind of a big day today! I've been having a pain on my right side, thought it was sciatica but it has gotten worse. Went to get it checked out today because I started to get worried. My HCG is 26,150, I measured at 5 weeks 3 days, which freaked me out majorly because I had myself measured at 6 weeks. However, I O'd on cycle day 18 - 4 days later than the average, so maybe that's why I'm 4 days behind? Any ideas or experiences, ladies? Does that HCG level seem high? They weren't able to see a fetal pole, only gestational sac and yolk sac, but said that was normal. I am trying to stay focused on being positive. This is why I didn't set up any appointments this early! :wacko:


----------



## madeline36

Ready-I'm so glad you went to the doctor to get your pain checked out. how cool that there is already a visible yolk sac. I don't know what a fetal pole is...is it anything like a tadpole? 
I don't know much about numbers for HCG, so I can't speak to that. Were the doctors concerned or did you leave with their blessing that all is well?


----------



## madeline36

Here is a link to a chart with HCG levels weekly. Notice how the levels vary wildly after week 4. So, you are probably right on the money, ready.

The chart also said what is really important is that the HCG doubles every several days, which of course, you can't determine from 1 reading. Will you go back to the dr to follow up?

https://www.hcglevelsinpregnancy.com/hcg-levels-in-early-pregnancy-chart/


----------



## Tynmeg

Ready-it's still early so don't worry. They said it was all good and the norm so go with that. I know it is easier said than done cause we worry about everything but just try. So happy the interview went well, fx for you!
Madeline- yay for you! Good news all around for you. Have an awesome weekend. 
Lfrans and Mel-how have you been feeling?

How's everyone doing in the TWW?

I'm anxious to hear from EMC tomorrow and see if we have another BFP. FX!


----------



## AnneRice

Hi everyone! Let me just thank everybody for their words of encouragement. They are very welcome. :blush:

I'm very glad to read how well everyone is doing, job wise and pregnancy wise. I hope everybody is having a great month!

Ready- do not worry at all about adding me to the list, I didn't even notice as I was reading how all you other gals were doing. The 'good feeling' you talk about is something I don't want to consider very much as I have previously been SURE about being pg and obviously wasn't. I'd send pictures of my boobs if it wasn't so absolutely inappropriate, I'm just so excited about what you said! 

I've never been so happy about hurting so much. This is a weird feeling I know most of you have experienced too. 

I'm testing the 15th, if I can even find the strength of waiting till then. :wacko:

Oh, I almost forgot! My mouth tasted like metal today! I even tried to think back if I had licked a coin, but no. It was just metal-ish. Woo!


----------



## EMC00P

*Madeline - I will keep you posted. I am currently trying to come up with an alibi to get out of the house to buy a test since I want it to be a surprise and I didn't have time to grab one on my way home tonight.*



madeline36 said:


> Anne-oh, I do hope your good feeling results in that BFP. I think a few of us had that feeling of just knowing too, even if we didn't see it the first time we poas. I know you'll keep us posted as you round the corner into testing time!
> 
> Ready- happy to hear that the interview went really well. I hope they loved you and see you as the right woman for the job. Did you find your zen place? :) It is hard to say in that place of peaceful anticipation where you want something but don't want to obsess about it or start projecting thoughts into the future about it. When will you know?
> 
> I can't wait to hear how things go with telling DF's family this weekend. Do you have a sense of how they are going to react? I just hardly think it's possible for any grandparent-to-be to react with anything but love and excitement, no matter what their beliefs or expectations about what order the process of marriage-baby 'should' come in (I recall you mentioning that they are more traditional in their beliefs, yes?). I am sending you love and light for a fun weekend of celebration.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the tip on the bras, when it's time I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Tynmeg and lfrans, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Steph- any further word on the trip out to NH? Big weekend plans? How is DH managing with his ankle these days? Every day I fantasize about being up in the Pac NW and enjoying the beauty of summers up there. Hope the weather has been glorious for you.
> 
> Lenka- when will you be done with your MS? I think I was under the impression that you were done, so I got confused on what you were studying for- can I blame baby brain already? hehehe. I hope the TWW goes quickly for you, and studying can be a good distraction from thinking about it every minute like I did, ha!
> 
> AFM, well yesterday was a BIG day. I was offered the job at the county and accepted a tentative offer for the position. Yay! This means maternity leave AND health care through the pregnancy and beyond, not to mention a steady job. I told my boss-to-be that I am pregnant when she offered me the position and just asked if this was still a good fit knowing that I'll be out on maternity leave April-July next year. She was thrilled for me (I know her already from the work I currently do) and it was not an issue at all. WHEW!! My current boss is pretty devastated, but the writing is on the wall that we are running out of money as an organization and there is no reprieve in sight. She gets it, but we will both really miss one another a lot. I will start the new job in about 1 month.
> 
> The other good news is that we solidified a new tenant for our home. What a blessing to have so many qualified candidates who wanted it. We did go with the woman who has 3 dogs (Silken Windhounds-anybody ever hear of them? I hadn't). After meeting her dogs and meeting her and getting her references, I was very content. We are meeting here in the Sacramento area on Monday to sign papers, which is something I never get to do with tenants. I feel blessed.
> 
> Okay, I am off to the beautiful Lake Tahoe this weekend. My hubby is scuba diving with a friend and I'll kayak while they dive. We'll hopefully get in some hiking as well.
> 
> Lenka-when you drive out to CA, are you taking a Northern or southern route? Oregon may be out of your way, but if you can see Lake Tahoe, I recommend it. It is my most favorite place on this whole earth, so I'm kind of biased, but it is quite beautiful!
> 
> EMC-you have such fortitude to wait until tomorrow to test. I'd be testing every 5 minutes, hahaha! Keep us posted.
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody and Fx for those in the TWW


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey all!

Hope you're having a relaxing weekened! This was supposed to be my first weekend in about six weekends with no obligations, but I accidentally filled it up with social activies :dohh: Oh well, DH and I watched a movie in bed, had some good times, then were asleep by 10 PM! Glorious Friday night!!

Madeline--Oh yeah wow the scuba trip to Tahoe is already here! Hope you're having a blast. It's so pretty there. So since you're pg, does that mean you won't be diving? If not, there's so many things to do there that I'm sure you're still having so much fun.

CONGRATS ON THE JOB !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you!! You and your hubby seemed to be going through such a hard time for so many months and I'm so excited we get to watch some good stuff start happening for you! And the house...the last thing a pregnant lady needs to do is start worrying about stuff.

Natto--I'm glad your interview went well and that it's done and over with. Ugh 2 whole weeks to find out?? Seriously zen! You've done all you can do, you shone... so now you can know that if it doesn't work out it really wasn't meant to be...(but I hope it is! :blush:) About the dr appt...That IS confusing because didn't you get your BFP super early on? I know you Oed earlier than you thought you did....but if you did in fact O later then how the heck did you get a BFP so fast?? Those levels of HcG seem very high and good! :hugs: How did it go telling his family?? Were they very excited as they should be?? Good luck and I'm excited to hear news!

Lenka--I feela ya on the nature puts you at peace. Seems that's another thing we all have in common here...we spend time out doors! Me in the mountains, Madeline in the redwoods, and Natto on concert grass fields :haha: Congrats on officially being in the tww!

EMC00P I hope I hope I hope it's a BFP for you. I really do!!

Anne-- Glad to know you are not actually licking coins! :haha: So you're 9 DPO now? I too have been convinced I was pregnant and then turned out I wasn't....also have been convinced I wasn't and it turned out I was! So..you never know :D

Tynmeg-- how are things with you? How cool you started out as friends for so long that you had a solid base to begin a relationship on. You talked about a lot of cross country movies...are you in BC now or on the other side? How are things with the little bean?? You two are going to love him/her even more with all the hurdles you had to jump to get to where you are! I know that with every month and every mc I gotta go through, when I finally do get to hold one of my own, whether it be our DNA or not, it's going to be all the more beautiful.

So I guess I am actually very determined not to get pregnant. I still think about how much stress moving by myself would be whle pregnant and nope, despite 5 days of ewcm AND watching a movie about pregnancy....I held my ground!! DH's job interview is at the END of the month....UGH...so far away. In the meantime, he has a second interview with a university here in town. It pays very little...especially for being right in downtown Seattle where houses are easily 300k to 400k for something small. There is no way. But it'll be nice to have at least SOMETHING else going on in case the NH job doesn't work out. I'm so hoping it does!!

Good luck, ladies, i want to see tons of BFPs this month!

SEAHAWKS SEASON STARTED AGAIN!! WOOOO!!!


----------



## AnneRice

Steph- you're funny! Yes, only 5 more days until the test :test: 

Fx for you and your hubby's NH interview! Do keep us posted.


----------



## EMC00P

*So I took a test this morning....BFN. DH suggested we test again in a couple days. We will see.*


----------



## AnneRice

EMC00P said:


> *So I took a test this morning....BFN. DH suggested we test again in a couple days. We will see.*

Fx for you! Remember its not over till the witch comes. :thumbup:


----------



## Kesh89

6dpo today ... tested of course LOL bfn! As expected. Temps been crazy the last few days, wonder what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## Lenka78

Good morning ladies,
Madeline, Ready, Tynmeg, Lfrans, how are you feeling? :hugs:
Steph, FX for the NH job to work out! I hear you about packing while pregnant&#8230;
Kesh, 6dpo is way too early to get a bfp. :winkwink: I am not going to test till my AF is due. So far, I have not had any extraordinary symptoms. Yesterday, we went to a party and I had a glass of rosé. Now, I feel kind of guilty, but it took me 6 hours to finish the glass sip by sip. I am afraid of swimming in a swimming pool now, but I had alcohol&#8230; very smart&#8230; 
Anne, EMC, any news, ladies? 
We have decided to go to Niagara Falls this coming weekend. We just want to take this opportunity while on the East Coast. They say that the views are more beautiful from the Canada side, meaning I am going to Canada&#8230;. :happydance:


----------



## Kesh89

Lenka- lol oh I know, I needed to get my fix :p no real symptoms here either except some af type cramps for the last couple days. The last few nights also felt nauseas at bedtime when first laying down. Crossing my fingers for both of us!!!


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hey ladies! 
You're couple of symptoms sound promising Kesh Fx! My temp spiked today so I think I'm now 1dpo! Let the symptom spotting begin lol. We got some good news last week! Hubby entered a Nike contest to play in a big game in NYC. We'd found out he was drafted about two weeks ago and just found out he was selected. The two coaches are NBA players, Kevin Durant and James Hardin! In so excited and happy for him! 
They talk about him at 2:30 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03xDo2xU10&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEHhpdF7Nqo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

My sister, son and I are going to watch! We leave for new York on Thurs!!!
How everyone is feeling great!


----------



## Tynmeg

Good Morning ladies,
I hope everyone had a nice weekend. It was totally about self care for me...I watched movies, had naps, soaked in the tub, totally relaxed. Although I was sick on Saturday, first time, and I felt better after my nap. Things are good for me, 4 days until my first scan so seriously on count down. Super excited for that, although my Dr. said that they might not show me anything and I might have to wait till my appointment with her on Monday. I really hope they show me! I can't imagine having to wait all weekend to know if everything is ok. 

Kesh-I had weird AF cramps from 5-8 dpo and then at 9dpo the pulling and twinges started, FX for you!

Anne-Only 3 more days till test day. Are you going to make it?

EMC-Boo to the BFN. Maybe your 2 AF was all you're going to it and you're that much closer to O day and your next TWW.

Steph-I'm in AB and you're right...when you work so hard at something, you really realize how much you want it and how precious it really is.

Lenka-Enjoy your trip to Canada and seeing Niagara Falls! Excited for you.

Natto, Madeline, Lfrans, Mel-How are you all feeling?

Birthdaybaby-Any update from you? I haven't heard from you in a while. :)


----------



## Tynmeg

birthdaybaby said:


> Hey ladies!
> You're couple of symptoms sound promising Kesh Fx! My temp spiked today so I think I'm now 1dpo! Let the symptom spotting begin lol. We got some good news last week! Hubby entered a Nike contest to play in a big game in NYC. We'd found out he was drafted about two weeks ago and just found out he was selected. The two coaches are NBA players, Kevin Durant and James Hardin! In so excited and happy for him!
> They talk about him at 2:30
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03xDo2xU10&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEHhpdF7Nqo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> My sister, son and I are going to watch! We leave for new York on Thurs!!!
> How everyone is feeling great!


Awesome! That sounds exciting! It will shorten your TWW too cause you'll be preoccupied.


----------



## madeline36

Good morning ladies,
I love coming back from a couple days away to see all the interesting shares and turns of events.

Birthdaybaby- congrats for your hubby, and hence what that means for your family. So I am guessing your hubby plays bball??! Just a guess :) One of my dear friends up in Oregon is married to an ex-NBA player (Portland Trailblazers). They both worked at the wellness center I was at for a while to help get it started. He decided to go the 'zen route' after his career and taught yoga. Funny to watch a guy almost 7' tall touch his toes, hahaha!!
Fingers crossed that the good news added extra baby dust for ya.

Tynmeg- oh, your weekend self care sounds SO NICE, especially the bath part. I think I could use a little down time like that. Life is going at Mach7 right now, so I'll have to parsel out some "me time". So, do you go to the doctor today to get the result of the scan? What exactly is it a scan of?

Lenka- don't be hard on yourself with the wine. It happens to the best of us, I'm pretty sure I sipped a few bevvies during my TWW too, as have most of my friends. Your bean will be fine, as it would not have even implanted yet and you didn't go crazy! Niagra falls in Canada sounds amazing- good idea for you and DF to see the beauty of your current location before you head out of town. 

Steph- good for you for holding your ground about TTC and doing the 'right thing' for you right now. It is a good sign that DH has 2 interview options, and at least the local one can keep you guys occupied while you wait until the end of Aug for the NH interview. When I read that part I flashed back to the umpteen times DH heard that same thing from potential employers. "We really like you and want you to come out here....in about 3 weeks". Grr...it's annoying, mostly b/c you have to totally surrender control and your own timelines. It is frustrating that some jobs in Seattle pay so little, despite high cost of living. Sacramento is a bit like that. Some jobs we looked at wanted MS degrees and paid like $12/hr. Seriously? I made that babysitting in college. Ridiculous. Are you and DH aiming to buy a house in the near future? Would you rather live on the East or West coast, or are you open to either one equally?

Ready-so, how did it go with DF's parents? Was it a celebratory weekend? Did you feel good?

Lfrans- how are you doing?

Kesh- you are just like me- testing is always on the mind, even when I know it would be negative. Well, let's hope that as the days progress you will see that little line that makes all the difference. There is a lot to celebrate for you too, so maybe that added the extra baby dust!!

Ann-we look forward to hearing how it goes when you test, and of course we would all TOTALLY understand if you tested early, hehehehe.

EMC- well, it certainly has been a curious cycle for you, hasn't it. 2 day AF and then now a BFN. Hmm? I had that too, back in June. Made me SO MAD. Then I got my BFP next cycle. Maybe nature is giving you a hint that your are about to stop having AF (due to little bean), so she wanted to give you a practice run of having a light one....yes, I know that makes NO sense! Our bodies are so odd, especially when TTC sometimes.

AFM: tahoe weekend was wonderful. I went for a jog and kayaked while my DH learned to Scuba dive with a friend of ours. We also enjoyed a lovely hike, a great meal, and I had some down time on the beach to read. That was a nice treat, as I haven't had time to read before dark in forever. I have been feeling sick, and even threw up last night (TMI, sorry). It's usually mild and triggered by eating heavy foods or being hot. I absolutely detest being hot now, which is unfortunate given where I live :)

So, this is a busy, big week for me. I finalize negotiations on my job, give my notice, and sign the papers with the new tenant for our house in Oregon. Plus I am subbing 2 yoga classes/week starting today for the next 4 weeks. I signed on to do this when hubby did not have a job and I wasn't prego, but can't back out now- owners of the studio are in Hong Kong, so it's not like I can just call them to say that I really don't feel like teaching at night, especially if I feel queasy. 

Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Kesh89

OK ladies!!!!! TRYING REALLY HARD NOT TO FREAK OUT?!
 



Attached Files:







644251_394009120721440_254641086_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey Madeline - So great you had a good weekend, kayaking sounds wonderful. I miss doing that, it's been a couple years. My scan is my first ultrasound and it's the 16th, this Friday and then my Dr. appt is the 19th, the Monday after my ultrasound.


----------



## Tynmeg

OMG Kesh! I'm freaking out for you. I would go buy a FRER test. They are so easy to read.


----------



## Kesh89

Haha this is a frer! I opened them up just to take a picture!! I'm so dang excited. I'll be testing again tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Kesh89

I know the bottom test has an indent but theres a faint pink line in the indent, top has no indent but pink line!


----------



## Tynmeg

oh my goodness, I'm freaking out. So excited for you. I seen the indent on the second one but as you say, there is pink in it! and the first one, I can see the pink line too, but no indent. I can't wait for you to test tomorrow! FX!


----------



## Lenka78

Kesh, OMG!!! I can see the lines too!!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Kesh - OMG I would be freaking out, too! That totally looks like a BFP to me, especially the top one! I am so hopeful and excited, I know you are cautiously optimistic but that totally looks like our 6th BFP to me! :dance:

Madeline - thanks so much for the HCG info. A fetal pole is basically the first visible sign of a developing embryo, it usually shows up between 5.5 - 6.5 weeks. The doctor said that everything looked great and he wasn't concerned at all, so I'm holding tight until my scan on August 29th. :happydance: Anyway, enough of that - you have a ton going on! Sounds like your weekend was perfect. So jealous of your breach time - one of the many perks of living in Southwest Ohio is the 13 hour drive to the ocean! :haha: I've been feeling sick as well - hit my like a ton of bricks on Fri night. I haven't vomited yet, but all of the sudden my eating is super minute by minute. And the heat - it surely does make things worse, doesn't it? GL with the yoga classes, lots of deep breaths and maybe not too many inversions! :hugs: I was confused about your March 7th reference, what did you mean? I only ask because that's my birthday lol. I thought your EDD was later in the month? 

AnneRice - I totally don't blame you on not wanting to go on a "gut feeling," have you had any more symptoms? Are your boobs still showing veins and tender? I've heard of the metallic taste as being a good sign, too. Those are great signs, FX! 3 more days!!! :happydance:

EMC00P - Sorry about the BFN! Keeping FX that your BFP is on its way. 

Steph - that Friday night sounds lovely! I love those kind of evenings. Thanks so much for the support on the job - I agree, if it is meant to be, it will be. If not, there will be something better. As far as my BFP, I did get it early, but I also O very late - so I got my BFP at 8 DPO, but I O'd on CD 18. So I think in terms of my LMP, I am a bit later, because online calculators assume you O'd on CD 14. So when I thought I was at 6 weeks, I was at 5 weeks 3 days, having a 4 day discrepancy. I've decided to try and stop obsessing about it and just go with what my intuition says, which is baby is fine, healthy and doing her thing. :thumbup: So sorry this second interview is at the end of the month, that is quite a wait! I think it's great you are standing your ground on TTC, I probably would have caved. Way to stay focused on what is best for your overall health and for you and DH. 

Lenka - Niagara Falls is beautiful! Have a blast. I think it's a great idea to explore the east coast a bit before you leave. And don't beat yourself up for one glass of wine - if you get your BFP, baby will be fine. :hugs:

BirthdayBaby - That is awesome news about your DH, congrats to him! I can't watch the video on my work computer, as it is a dinosaur, but I will tonight. What game? Maybe we can watch! :blush:

Tynmeg - sounds so lovely, self-care is so important. FX that they show you all of the wonderful things they see on Friday.

AFM - Telling DF's parents was a lot of fun, they were super excited, albeit his mother immediately latched on to a Thanksgiving wedding, which I politely declined. I had to explain a couple of times that this was not a surprise, that our timeline was baby THEN marriage, and I won't be walking down the aisle while I'm pregnant, as making sure we are married before we have a baby is not a reflection of DF or my values (not knocking her opinion at all - to each their own!) His parents are so, so wonderful, and we knew her Catholicism would come into play, but they are also very socially liberal and understand that their children do not share their faith. So all in all, it was quite wonderful and they are very, very excited to have grandbaby 1 and 2 on the way now (DF's sister-in-law is due any day!) 

Other than that, MS has hit me and has not been pleasant. I haven't thrown up yet, but oh man suddenly nothing sounds good. I even have dreams about being in trees or on buildings and looking down and getting queasy. :sick: Such is life, I know it will pass.


----------



## Kesh89

LOL thanks Lenka and Natto! You guys are getting me excited!!! I cant wait to test again in the am, I may hold my pee this evening and take one for fun tonight. I will of course update you ladies as soon as I test. I'm half heartedly expecting to see a bfn, 8 months ttc, a chemical and a ton of false positives, so I'm used to the negatives. I can't not be a tad excited though hehe!


----------



## lfrans

Hello everyone, sorry for being MIA. I had a second scan on friday and everything looked good. I went to New Hampshire for the weekend with DH to see his brother and family. Was fun to get away. The shopping is so good there, no taxes and all... I got new bras woohoo! Also got coach bags. :) I cant buy new clothes right now so may as well spoil myself in other ways (and they were like 75-80% off).

I am 7 weeks today and am on and off queesy. No throwing up yet... but definately feeling ill some days. Not consistent, but the drive home was not pleasant. poor DH

Kesh - I totally see a line! 

Ill respond to everyone else soonish... so much going on.


----------



## birthdaybaby

I see it! I see it! Ah so exciting Kesh! And thanks ladies. It's the Nike summer is serious campaign. If they webcast it, I'll def post a link. 

Glad your scan went well lfrans

Tynmeg yeah, it'll be a much needed distraction! 

Madeline. Yup, he plays basketball. That so cool, it would be awesome to see a7 footer touch his toes. Hubby is lightening quick but stiff as an old man!


----------



## Kesh89

Well, at 7dpo I have my bfp ladies!!! Holy crap!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Tynmeg

Holy crap is right! That's so early! Super excited for you. You got the ice cream, and the cherry on top this month. Congratulations!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Kesh It's pretty faint still but holy crap that could definitely be a BFP!! Can't wait to see a progression if that's the case!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: are you sure you're not 8 DPO? I was just looking at your temps...I could be wrong though!


----------



## Kesh89

haha well I'm just going by what ff says, I've had a few months where my temp looks weird like that around O, either way, I wish you guys could see the test IRL, its 100% positive, no doubts, its a light pink line, I took 2 frer and a clearblue lol all have the same line!


----------



## birthdaybaby

Wow! 7DPO! Amazing! Congratulations Kesh!!!


----------



## madeline36

Kesh, I see pink, I see pink!!!!
yay!!! Woot!!!!! Keep us posted on how the subsequent tests look! What great news!


----------



## madeline36

Ready- I was trying to look back at what a I referenced for March 7. I couldn't find anything. Hmmm...but lately my brain is so scattered I could have written that instead of referencing DH bday (3/31) or my EDD (3/28). Or maybe I just had you on the mind, Ready! Sorry to hear that you are feeling sick too. Isn't it weird how it can just suddenly come on? I was fine until 6wks, and then 6 wks 3 days-boom! Popsicles help me too, as I happily discovered.

More later everyone. Boy, this is a lively thread with so much exciting stuff happening for us all. Must be more than baby dust that is shared in these forums!!!


----------



## AnneRice

Ready- yep, boobs still painful and veiny. The only other symptoms I'm having are exhaustion and being very emotional. I just cry at the slightest provocation. I even feel sorry for DF having to cope (which makes me cry too). I'm sorry you are having MS now, I read recently about some herb that helps some women, but I can't remember if it was peppermint. I hope you don't get it very bad later on. 

Kesh- I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to see tomorrows picture! Sticky dust to you! :happydance:


----------



## MishishMosh

Okay so I am new to B&B and have been combing through this thread like a crazy woman in her TWW...because thats what I am at the moment. Okay so TTC #1 with my new hubby :) Got off BCP on July 26th. AF started July 27th. I am currently 3DPO if my math/charting serves me well. So far I've had swollen tonsil/sore throat since 1DPO. Last two days I have been so bloated and gassy that my husband is now scared of my little butt. I am also very thin and I look like I was just in a eating competition. SOOOOOO bloated. Tonight I have been feeling pressure like I have to toot (TMI SORRY) but no gas. Very full feeling down there. Backpain, headaches, and non AF cramps seem to come and go. Who wants to try to keep me sane during this TWW?


----------



## Lenka78

Kesh, what can I say... CONGRATULATIONS! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
If you only knew how I would love to join you my lovely pregnant ladies... :shy: :brat: :friends:

MishishMosh, welcome! :flower:


----------



## Kesh89

Thanks ladies! Here's this mornings test with fmu. About 11-12 hours after my other tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Lenka78

It definitely looks darker! No lying here. 
What gives me hope now that this cycle our temp charts, Kesh, looks very similar. My temp was going down from 3dpo to 6dpo and then skyrocketed. I am so hopeful that this is my month...


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Kesh - CONGRATS!!!! :wohoo: What a beautiful line. :happydance: I cannot tell you how happy I am for you. What an awesome month you have had! Congrats to you and DF. Have you told him yet? 

Madeline - The post was from yesterday to Tynmeg, something about life being gone on March 7 - not that you need to go into it, just in case it was bugging you to not know where it came from! 

Lenka - you will be joining us before you know it! :hugs: 

Lfrans - Thanks for updating us, so good to hear from you! Happy that all is well. Shopping, family, a trip out of town - sounds like a wonderful weekend. :thumbup: My ride home from Louisville was awful - it was like motion sickness on steroids, I can relate! :hugs: 

Mishishmosh - Welcome and FX! 3 DPO is early, but hoping your signs are leading to your BFP. :flower:

I thought we could use an updated list! Lenka, Ann, Bump - any testing plans? 


Clacko - CD 13
291 - CD 13
BirthdayBaby - CD 17 

Mishishmosh - 3 DPO
Lenka - 8 DPO
Bump2Bubba - 11 DPO
AnnRice - 12 DPO
EMC00P - CD/DPO ?

Kesh - BFP!!!! :happydance:
Mel_docks - BFP
Madeline - 7 weeks 4 days
Lfrans - 7 weeks 
Tynmeg - 6 weeks 5 days
Ready - 6 weeks 4 days

Steph - Taking a break this month


----------



## Lenka78

Natto, good question... :shrug:
I was planning on testing around 14dpo, but since Kesh got her bfp so early.... But on the second thought, we are off to Niagara Falls on Friday afternoon for the weekend and I do not want to spoil our trip with a bfn and I know myself, these negative tests just make me so sad and frustrated. To conclude, I am still going to test on Tuesday 20th. (AF is due Monday 19th and hopefully it stays away!). 
Thank you for the list. :hugs:


----------



## Kesh89

Thanks ladies!! :D :D Lenka, can you post your chart???? I actually had a few negative thoughts about this cycle when I look at my o date and when I actually dtd, I ovulated monday and the last time I dtd was 2 days before so I thought slim chance because there were months where we dtd the day before O and nothing. I took soy this cycle too so I think that maybe had something to do with it, oh and epo! The epo may have helped also because I had TONS of ewcm and we dtd a few times while I had the good stuff and I think that helped keep the spermies alive longer. Ah, this seems surreal, seriously, 8 long months!!!!! I think the 3 day temp dip I had was implantation, makes sense as tested positive 3 days later!!


----------



## Lenka78

Kesh, here u go. See attached. Sorry for the format.
 



Attached Files:







Lenka78.pdf
File size: 224.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AnneRice

Oh god, I started spotting. Oh god oh god. Please let this be implantation. 
Either AF or testing tomorrow morning. :shrug:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Nattoo--I think maybe Tynmeg was saying Mach7 not March 7 :haha: 

Kesh--I can't BELIEVE how dark that line is for how early on!!!! How FREAKING EXCITING!! 8 months with a chemical...that's a lot of heartache and I'm so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance: Keep on posting progressions :D :hugs:

Annerice--sorry AF got you. :( I wish all the ladies in the TWW could get their BFPs this month.

Lenka--good for you to know yourself to wait. I hope you can let yourself relax on your trip. Remember that those kind of trips won't be so easy after a baby or with morning sickness so you just gotta enjoy these times (as much as you want the BFP!) while you still have them. Niagra Falls! Never been there! I hope it's a blast!

Lfrans glad for the update. You probably won't read this but aren't you from Montreal? I'll probably be passing through there in late October...so you went shopping in NH? What city were all the cool stores? I'll be going there in a couple weeks to accompany my gimpy man for his interview. FX FX FX 

Meanwhile work is insanely stressful BUT DH's leg is slowly improving. The doctor said in 4 weeks he can maybe take off the boot while he sleeps, but still no weight bearing for another 2 months.

Madeline--That's so awesome you teach yoga. What kind? I've always been so very inflexible it's embarrassing...so I tried a hot yoga groupon....but I'm such a sweat monster I could never get fully rehydrated and go often enough to get a good benefit. Any suggestions on a kind of yoga, or a way to do it on a budget? I love how much you seem to get outside... I am thinking if we lived close to each other I'd have an excellent hiking buddy! Your weekend in Tahoe sounds so wonderful and relaxing, I'm so glad you got to go, even if there wasn't any scuba diving!

Madeline and Natto--sorry you are starting to have the nausea but that's also super exciting!! I can't wait for your scans :hugs:

Natto--how much longer til you hear back from your job??

birthday--HOW EXCITING about the basketball recruitment! Would this be fore the NBA? I dont' know much about basketball...:blush: Have fun!


----------



## lfrans

Kesh- how are you feeling???

Steph - I should be around in october, we should meet up! What will you be doing passing through montreal? I was in North Conway, there are tons of outlets there. There are also some outlets somewhere nearish to nashua. I have stopped there on the way to Boston. Where is your DH's interview? I do not know NH that well other than driving through and going to north conway. It is beautiful though

How is everyone else feeling today?

Im ok, was exhausted yesterday at work. And today woke up at 4:30, I was hoping to get to the gym today after work, but i may be way too tired for that...


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies, I'm feeling really good besides the nasty cramping every morning, oh, and I'm really ridiculously tired lol!! Weirdest thing, tested this am and my clearblue is darker, frer is lighter??! What the heck!! She told me I'm being paranoid, she says it takes a few days to get darker and she said its a yes/no test, they dont tell you HOW pregnant you are, despite everyone doing so. Shes right. I posted the pics. Top tests are from yesterdays fmu and bottom are todays fmu
 



Attached Files:







912481_394698920652460_376626930_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 25









1085457_394698923985793_1377497019_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Kesh89

OH, and I'm going to get some betas done today and also have my first appointment with my doctor!! I'll keep you ladies posted on the results! I probably wont find out for a day or two! I'm assuming anyways!

Funny little tidbit, I look after my doctors son in my daycare and me and her have become really good friends. I texted her to tell her about my BFP and she told me she is also expecting, 6 weeks before me!!


----------



## madeline36

Good morning ladies,
lfrans- good to hear from you, sounds like you've got a bit of early AM insomnia happening. Hope that doesn't stick around too long!

Kesh- yay!! More pink lines! Are you going to doctor so early because of something specific? Mine did not want to see me until 7 wks in at least. Hope it all goes really well!


Steph- Oh, how I do wish we lived closer, I would love a hiking buddy! The outdoors are what brings me into balance. I just love mountainous/tree laden environments. Beaches are nice too, but I'm a mountain gal!

So, had my first prenatal appt yesterday and all looks great! I'm on for a 3/28/14 due date, and baby is measuring 1.1 cm. We got to see and hear it- amazing!! DH got teary, which is so cute. The appointment lasted TWO HOURS. I was zonked by the end- so much to consider! But I know I'm in good hands.

I am feeling utterly awful the past 24-hrs. Exhausted, hot, headache, low energy, no appetite. Dr said it is pretty normal, and we are having (another) heat wave, so it's par for the course. I schlepped to work today, but luckily have a 1/2 day due to appointments in the afternoon. 

Steph-my favorite type of yoga is Vinyasa yoga. It's a heat-producing yoga, but not necessarily done in a hot room. It's very flowy/rythymic, which is why I love it so much, plus it is usually a little more creative and varied than say Bikram, which does the same poses each class. Videos can be an inexpensive way to do yoga and I like Sean Corn and Shiva Rea in terms of good vinyasa style teachers. Look for yoga studio groupons too. Yoga in Seattle is EXPENSIVE! I bought my BFF a gift cert for her favorite studio and I was blown a way at how much it was per class. Sheesh. It's cheaper here in the Sacto region, but since I teach, I don't have to pay :)

Okay ladies, more later. Gotta get some work done!

Tynmeg/Ready- when do you go to the doctor for ultrasound to see the baby? Beware: It's a transvaginal ultrasound, not a tummy one! You may have known that, but JIC.

Lenka-good strategy to wait. The BFP will be there for you when you get back if this is your month and really do celebrate every sec with DF, because once BFP does come, life is different :)


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, thank you for your warm wishes. :hugs: Madeline, your baby is already 1.1 cm. How cute that is!!! 
I was thinking to write down my symptoms, that I think are quite unusual for me. So, I am constipated for the third day in a row (sorry for TMI) I wake up around 4.30 am and cant fall back to sleep. When I wake up I feel that my throat is sore. My breasts are fuller but they are always like that before AF. Here I am symptom spotting. Ugh :dohh: 
Kesh, how are you? FX for darker lines!
:flower: to all!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Anne - I hope it's implantation...FX for you!

Kesh - I didn't see much increase when I was checking progression from day to day but noticed it more every 2 days. Try comparing tomorrow's test with yesterdays, it will probably be visibly darker. ;) Can't wait to hear your beta results. So excited for you!

Madeline - So awesome you got to see and hear your wee one. You must be a little relieved and it must seem even more real. My ultrasound is Friday and they said it was on the stomach but thanks for the heads up cause I'll be prepared just in case. I'm so excited. 

AFM - things are good. No real symptons, things have kind of settled down. Kind of makes me a little worried but they say your symptons can come and go so trying to think about it.


----------



## Kesh89

Hey all!
Madeline - No real reason for my doctors visit, they just like to see you immediately to confirm your pregnancy and then book any necessary appointments then. So I go back in 4/5 weeks for my first ultrasound, and then at 11 weeks have my full physical as well as listen for the heartbeat! SO excited! I wont be going for bloodwork immediately...she gave me a requisition and said to go whenever I want! All depends on work for me! So we'll see. Also, everyones got me paranoid about twins, my doctor made a joke that I must have twins since I tested so early, my friend who's having twins thinks its twins, before my bfp I was reading up on long LH surges and almost all results I read said a long LH surge can be an indication for twins, or I guess two eggs releasing. I would cry LOL I literally would. I have a 2 year old as we speak and he's no little angel by any means lol I dont know how I would have twins, a 2 year old plus plan a wedding! It could get very interesting!


----------



## Kesh89

Ok! WHERE IS EVERYONE?!?! lol


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Lol I'm here, Kesh! I've been a bit MIA, this work week has been a bit crazy! Plus our list of house renovations includes new windows, block glass for basement windows, new front door, repour front steps and driveway cement, exterior paint job for house, new stove, new washer.... oy! I found a washer last night and a stove to be picked up tonight, meeting with a guy about the concrete work, got an estimate for the house painting so we are getting it scheduled.... I seriously feel wiped out by the time I get home, work out, and get home stuff done! My nausea has been on and off but pretty bad at times. :cry: Anyway, not complaining - these are all great changes, just zapping me a bit! 

Lenka - Keeping FX for Tuesday! Had any symptoms? I am hoping your trip will be a great distraction, and I agree, enjoy it - after that BFP, everything changes! Oh, also, if you happen to be headed by Cincinnati on your trip, I'd love to meet up!

AnnRice - any news? Was it AF? :hugs:

Steph - I will hear about the job next week, one of the people involved in the hiring process is on vacation so it's turned into a long wait..... Just to chime in on the yoga question, Vinyasa is a wonderful style and videos are so great! I have a Shiva Rea video that I love - I also like Rodney Yee, although sometimes his videos are a bit on the slow side for me. 

Lfrans - is sleep coming any easier? :hugs:

Kesh - have you gotten your betas yet? That's so great that you have a good friend who you are so close in time with. I wouldn't worry too much about twins - when my HCG came back so high I talked to a close family friend who is an OB and he said that, while twin pregnancies usually have a higher level of HCG, it isn't indicative in the medical community as so many other things cause HCG to vary. Having said that, no one really knows until the scan that shows what is going on in there! :hugs:

Madeline - Congrats on the great scan and Dr. Appt!!! Sounds like your little one is growing like a weed! :happydance: I love that your DH was so emotionally touched, that is awesome. I'm so sorry that you aren't feeling great, I try to remind myself that it will pass but it doesn't really help. Have you found anything that you can eat that sounds even remotely good? Big :hugs:! Also, when I went to the hospital they did the transvaginal ultrasound and good lord, it took over 30 minutes! I don't know if that was normal or because they were being very careful about ruling out an ectopic, but either way I would have preferred an abdominal! Although I'm TERRIFIED of having blood drawn, so that part was by far the worst. They actually tried to come back and take more, but couldn't clearly explain for what - the lab tech just kept saying "we take blood before and after." I kept saying "after what?" Her response was, "Whatever you are having done, like a transfusion, surgery...." I kindly explained that no one would be taking my blood if they couldn't clearly explain to me why, as there was no event that would give way to an "after." Oy! 

Tynmeg - How are the symptoms today? Mine have been going in and out, I know that you know it's common but I also understand it making you worry. Every morning I wake up and grab my boobs just to make sure they still hurt! :haha: I'm sure everything is great with the bean! :hugs: I bet you are so excited for tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Alright, lovely ladies! Back to work for me! :wacko:


----------



## lfrans

haha kesh - Ive been lurking around. My betas were on the higher side and they mentioned it could be twins, but ultrasound only showed one. hcg norms are based on averages, so i think being a bit below or above the "average" isnt necessarily abnormal.

Ready - why would they need blood before and after an ultrasound? I had my blood taken a few days apart to make sure everything was normal. My sleep issues are on ongoing problem from pre-pregnancy. Some days im fine, others not so much. Before i sometimes took meds to help me sleep, but not doing that now. I have benadryl when i need it, but i try to avoid taking anything. Im sleeping ok, slept normally today, but constantly tired. I have no idea how you have the energy to do everything!

Madeline - how are you feeling today? any better?

tynmeg - dont worry, my symptoms have come and gone and come back with a bang. I felt great over the weekend. Was a bit worried too, but was back to being queesy on the drive home. Now im queesy any time i get in a car. :(

AFM - ive been on and off nauseous. Cant eat too much. I threw up this morning a bit. Ive been super tired. So motivated to exercise, but i dont have the energy to do much. The weather is nice today, ill try to fit in a 20-30 min walk when i get home before i crash. I want to go to the gym, but i really have no energy for a real workout.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Lfrans - That's what I was trying to figure out! Apparently when you go to the hospital and they know you are pregnant, they take blood before and after any procedures in order to be able to compare the two, and also I guess if your baby is one blood type and you are another there can be problems... I couldn't figure it out other than being able to identify that it was something I absolutely did not need. She even mentioned it might be for after I had the baby - I was like, "Look at me. Does it look like I'm delivering a baby today? I'm 6 weeks along!" 

I'm so sorry you are feeling so crummy! Trust me, the only reason I'm able to get things done is because I seem to be getting rather light symptoms the majority of the time - I'm not tired other than sleeping an extra hour at night, the nausea comes and goes.... I have the moments when it's terrible, and in those moments I'm not doing a thing! I've been nowhere near being sick, which tells me you and Madeline are feeling much rougher than I am. Big :hugs: to you both, I hope it passes soon and you feel like you hit the ground running!


----------



## lfrans

Ready- sounds relatively normal - Over the weekend, I was out with my DH's family and feeling mostly normal other than tired and gonig to bed earlier. Today i generally felt good, but if i eat too much, or wait too long between meals i dont feel too good. I know when i have my miscarriage they took extra blood tests to make sure i was Rh+, if not, they may need to give an injection to make sure you do not reject the baby the next time around. I found out i have A+ blood type, which works well with my personality :)

Im also almost a week ahead of you, 7weeks 4 days today. My friends told me the symptoms got much worse for them at 7 weeks, and for me it has been worse this week. Last week i was eating indian, mexican... this week grilled cheese and plain pasta with butter...


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I have such a feeling mine will be getting worse... lately I am LOVING spicy foods but that has dwindled a bit. Right now I'm craving asiago cheese bagels and Lemonheads - two things I normally never eat! :shrug:

I am a bit "type A" and I can say that for me the hardest thing for me isn't the actually physically feeling sick at times, it's more how unpredictable it all is. I'm much better if I know exactly what I can expect, no matter how bad - so this pregnancy might push me a bit out of my comfort zone! :haha:


----------



## MishishMosh

MishishMosh said:


> Okay so I am new to B&B and have been combing through this thread like a crazy woman in her TWW...because thats what I am at the moment. Okay so TTC #1 with my new hubby :) Got off BCP on July 26th. AF started July 27th. I am currently 3DPO if my math/charting serves me well. So far I've had swollen tonsil/sore throat since 1DPO. Last two days I have been so bloated and gassy that my husband is now scared of my little butt. I am also very thin and I look like I was just in a eating competition. SOOOOOO bloated. Tonight I have been feeling pressure like I have to toot (TMI SORRY) but no gas. Very full feeling down there. Backpain, headaches, and non AF cramps seem to come and go. Who wants to try to keep me sane during this TWW?


Ok so I am now 6 dpo. I've had a migraine for the last 3 days off and on, also a lot of cramps and backpain. the cramps are unlike any AF cramp I've ever had though. The last two days I've noticed I've been peeing more than I should based on the amount I'm drinking. Also noticed an increase in CM. Help? When can I test. I'm dying to haha


----------



## Lenka78

Good morning ladies, :flower:
Again, I woke up at 5.30ish, but strangely enough I feel quite energized during a day. How is everyone feeling? I am so sorry, ladies, that you feel nauseous. But that is a part of the deal, isn&#8217;t? :winkwink: Anyway, hopefully it finishes soon. As far as I understand, 2nd trimester is the easiest. :hugs:
Kesh, a set of two bundles of joy would be awesome! My close friend had twins&#8230;, they were not ttc, she was working FT and going to undergraduate school. She gave a birth on her birthday! :wacko: Then she got her degree with a 3.9 GPA and a job offer from Johnson & Johnson. :happydance: Now, she has two kids and a great job. So, miracles do happen. 
Natto, it is so sweat of you to offer to meet!!! :hugs: I would love to! We are not yet sure about what route we are going to take exactly, but I am taking my laptop with me of course, and I will keep you posted! You never know, we may visit Cincinnati and if you have time for me, we will definitely meet! Even though, it sounds too good to be true&#8230;
Lfrans, Tynmeg, Madeline, how are you, ladies? Have you realized that you are going to be moms in a few months (so is Natto!)? :wacko: I am so jealous... But I have to say, I feel so good about this month... Two days ago, I had the weirdest feeling in my stomach; I felt pulsation just below my belly button for about 20 seconds. Yesterday I had twinges in my left abdominal, quite painful, on and off for about 30 minutes. Never had it before. So I am soooo hopeful! Still planning to test on Monday the earliest. But I will know by my temperature on Sunday. 
Have a nice day! :flower:


----------



## madeline36

Good morning gals,
how are we all doing today?

Lenka- I am excited to hear that you are experience some feelings/symptoms that might be a good sign!! I hope you and DF really savor your wonderful weekend in Niagra- it is on my bucket list of places to see one day.

Ready and lfrans- I TOTALLY relate to just wanting to eat carby/comfort foods that are plain and simple. Toast is my new best friend, and I don't even really eat bread normally. Veggies, particularly raw, are my enemy, so I squeeze them into cooked meals. It's the oddest thing. 

Tynmeg- it's great you are not feeling sick- my dear friend who is 7 months in did not have a lick of morning sickness nor food cravings and she is just fine; I guess we are all different. 

I realize that my prenatal vitamin was exacerbating my nausea, so I am going to switch brands. I did some experimenting with when I take it and my nausea, and it's definitely worse. I had an intuitive feeling even before that, I think my body just 'knew'. I am going for the gummy vitamins- my friend had some right when I was newly pregnant and I had a few when house sitting and they seemed okay, so I'll try that.

Ready-how did things go last weekend, I may have missed that post? Sorry if I did!

Kesh-I am with you that twins would be quite a handful. Luckily we saw only 1 bean in this belly at the appointment, so I am very, very grateful. 

Mish-I can relate to those symptoms, lol! Believe me, if this is your month, don't expect them to go away!! I have had the worst bloating/trapped gas, and it really depends on what I eat. It's quite a journey figuring out what my body does and does not like.

Birthday- when do you test? Are we close to that time?

This weekend is the first quiet weekend in a long time, and I'm thankful. DH and I are going to the county fair (yee haw) tonight just for fun, and then I have a girl's date with a prego gal pal of mine tomorrow. I plan to sleep in, exercise and clean the house in between. 

Even thought I sort of lament my symptoms, I would not trade them for anything if it meant not being pregnant. I am so excited I don't even know how to put words to it. I often ask myself how I got so lucky to get something I've wanted for a really long time. It's almost too much to take in at once, so I guess that is why pregnancy and motherhood lasts a lifetime :)

Hope you all have lovely weekends and that it's not going to be hot where you are.


----------



## madeline36

oh, and Ready and lfrans-where did you get your ticker tape thingy on your signature that tells you how far along you are? 

I am 8 wks today but it will definitely be easier for you gals to know if it can just be in my siggy.

Thanks!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! Only have a minute to respond but I wanted to let you know - I GOT THE JOB!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: I swear this thread has been the luckiest thing I've ever been a part of!

Thanks to everyone who has sent good, strong vibes my way! :hugs:

Madeline - the ticker is from thebump.com - they have a couple of cute tickers. Also, I do the gummies for prenatals. Every single vitamin I've ever taken (prior to pregnancy) has made me want to vomit - the gummies are golden! :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'm soooo excited for you!!!! Congrats!!! When can you quit your regular job and when do you start?????:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tynmeg

Oh yay! Congrats Natto! So excited for you!

I had a good day too. We got to see our lil one and the heartbeat was 152. Awesome day! We go to the Dr on Monday to hear all the official results and have our first appt.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Thanks, guys! Steph, I put in my resignation today, I start at the new job September 3rd (still have to talk to HR to work everything out, so I'm not announcing to everyone yet....:wacko:) 

Tynmeg, your baby looks amazing, I love your new pic! So happy for you, sounds like your scan went awesomely well. :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Tynmeg said:


> Oh yay! Congrats Natto! So excited for you!
> 
> I had a good day too. We got to see our lil one and the heartbeat was 152. Awesome day! We go to the Dr on Monday to hear all the official results and have our first appt.

Hi,
Just stalking this thread with all the BFP's, and after reading your post, (and I'm just TOTALLY speculating here), but with old wives tale kinda stuff, I'd guess you're having a girl. I know it's silly but by old wives tale standards, they "say" the faster heartbeat means a girl. Had that exact same heartbeat at my first u/s and it was a girl. I sure hope you ladies keep posting on this thread because I'm excited to continue watching your journeys! Best wishes to all!


----------



## Kesh89

Congrats on the job Natto!! That's fantastic! If any of you preggos are interested there's a group on fb made for 2014 babies. It's called 2014 Bellies! Come one come all :) 

I've been so freakin exhausted the past few days. I'm dyin haha. Found out I have a bladder infection, my doc said they're quite common in early pregnancy, she had one herself this time round also. So now I'm on amoxicillin which sucks because I've been experiencing TMI diarrhea. Ugh I can never win lol hopefully it goes away soon so I can continue to enjoy my life. I ask my two year old where "the baby" is and he either points to my belly or lifts up his shirt and points to his. Soo adorable!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Alright ladies, here's an updated list: 

BirthdayBaby - CD 21

Mishishmosh - 7 DPO
Lenka - 12 DPO (testing 8/20!!)
Bump2Bubba - 15 DPO
AnnRice - 16 DPO

Kesh - BFP!!!! 
Mel_docks - BFP
Madeline - 8 weeks 1 day
Lfrans - 7 weeks 4 days 
Tynmeg - 7 weeks 2 days
Ready - 7 weeks 1 day

Steph - Taking a break this month

People we haven't heard from in a while - Clacko, 291, Bump2Bubba, EMC00P and anyone else - let us know how you are! :hugs:

BirthdayBaby - I am assuming you are in NYC! Watched the video of where they talked about your DH - so awesome! Can't wait to hear about how it goes. 

Lenka - Definitely let me know! It would be fun. :flower: I hope you keep getting the odd sensations you talked about. Things definitely felt very strange for me right before my BFP. It is a little bit daunting to think about the fact that I will be a mom soon, as I've just been so focused on what we have to get done before she comes! I am excited, but I will admit, very scared. 

Madeline - I feel the same. I used to love a delicious salad and now the thought of raw vegetables is just not appetizing. My parents are macrobiotic, which is a diet (lifestyle, really) based on the belief that things fall somewhere on the yin/yang spectrum - my dad was telling me that pregnancy (the actual physiological dynamics) are very yang, and so many pregnant women who have never much enjoyed yin foods (like carbs and fatty foods) tend to crave them more to create a balance. Just a theory, but every time he explains something like that to me it tends to resonate! Things last weekend went really well, outside of DF's mother wanting us to get married and dropping "hints" (I put that in perens because they really aren't subtle) every few minutes. But she is the sweetest woman so I just reiterate that we don't share the same values around having children before marriage. She'll calm down. :thumbup: Hope you are having a wonderful weekend! How was the fair? Time with another prego friend sounds lovely! 

Kesh - so sorry about your bladder infection! Hopefully once it's treated you will have a bit more energy. Between pregnancy symptoms, diarrhea and taking care of a two-year-old, I bet you are a bit worn out! So cute that your LO knows where the baby is! :hugs:

Katie - it will be so fun to see if your prediction is right for Tynmeg! 

AFM - Busy weekend, lots of house repairs in the works which I'm loving getting done although they aren't super enjoyable to actually do. I'm letting it sink in that I got this job - very excited to give being a City Prosecutor a go!


----------



## MishishMosh

So the husband got all cute and excited today at 7 dpo and begged me to test. After I got the expected bfn he was squinting trying to see if there was a line :) he always knows how to make me smile. Even though I knew it was too early the bfn hurts. Anyways. I plan to test again the morning of the 20th (tuesday) I will trrrryyyy not to test monday because I still feel like that'd be too early but dangit I wanna! I never thought id be so excited to pee on something haha


----------



## Tynmeg

Haha, that's cute about your DH. I totally understand about wanting to poas. I always started at 8 dpo so I challenged myself to wait till 10 dpo this last time...I made it but got up at 4am to poas. FX for you!!!


----------



## Lenka78

I am pretty sure I am out. -(((( driving back to USA. So upset... Later.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Lenka78 said:


> I am pretty sure I am out. -(((( driving back to USA. So upset... Later.

I'm so sorry, Lenka. :hugs: :hugs: Safe travels home.


----------



## Kesh89

Lenka78 said:


> I am pretty sure I am out. -(((( driving back to USA. So upset... Later.

oh no Lenka :hugs: have a safe trip, hope to hear back from you soon!! xxx


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies, 
Yep, I am out. AF got me last Sunday while driving back home. :nope: It took me 7 hours to swallow the verdict and convince myself that it is not the end of the world and it just wasnt our month. We were driving with our windows open and now I cant move my head because my neck is killing me. 
Natto, congratulations on your job offer!!! Well done! :thumbup:
Steph, when are you back in the game? :winkwink:
I hope you all feel good. Have a nice week.:hugs:

BTW, the Niagara Falls were amazing! A must see. We also went to Toronto.., very beautiful city. But I have to tell you the trip was quite tiring. I am a little worried now about a much longer trip to CA We should drive 6 hours the most each day. It is still a lot of driving per day :wacko:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Lenka - when I drove cross-country (Ohio - San Fran) we definitely limited ourselves to 6 hours a day, and we also chose a few places where we wanted to spend two days so that we had some breaks from driving altogether. I was so happy we did it that way, as driving all day would have given us no time to enjoy the different stops and would have been exhausting! (And that's when I was 20... at 31 I can only imagine! :wacko:) Have you decided on a route yet? Or a general idea of what areas you would like to visit?


----------



## Lenka78

Natto, can you imagine driving cross country at 35? lolol :wacko::haha:
We are going to decide on a trip plan by the end of this week. It is going to be crazy three weeks... I should O before our "departure", which I am looking forward to... 
Once again, what is the title of your new position? :coolio: Are you excited?


----------



## lfrans

lenka- so sorry to hear. Im glad to hear you enjoyed niagara falls and toronto. Do your trip in shorter days, if not it is very tiring. 

Kesh - how are you feeling? I have been exhausted almost constantly since finding out i was pregnant. Your son sounds very cute.

Ready - woohoo congrats on the job!!! How'd the house repairs go? BTW- I think you may have me a bit off in your timing - I am exactly 8 weeks today. 

Tynmeg - isnt it amazing to see the heart beat!!! How was the dr appointment today?

madeline - how was your weekend?? we got the ticker from thebump.com. they also send you weekly emails. I like the emails from pregnant chicken, they give the facts with some humour.

AFM - Im 8 weeks today. I had a busy weekend. DH and I finally went to pick up all of the stuff from our wedding registry (over a year later..) We did not actually take so much of it. Yesterday we went about 1 hour north of the city to my cousin's cottage to see him and his family. My cousin's wife is pregnant due in october. I wanted to tell them, but held back. We are waiting til the end of the first trimester to tell extended family and friends.
Right now the only people who know are a few of our closest friends, 2/3 of our siblings and our parents. DH is planning on telling his sister this week and Im a bit anxious about it. She is an alarmist and last time drove me a bit nutty. I have already told him that i am not interested in talking toher about it... we will see how this works out...


----------



## mel_docks

I have been busy getting back to school and have been on an online hiatus. I am back but just for a moment. SO EXCITED to hear your news Kesh!
DH was a bit in shock when I told him (as if he didn't k ow how it happened...third baby in...lol) but is excited. We're discussing where the new little one will sleep. Bunk with a sibling? Finish the basement and switch the rooms up a bit? Bunk with us for the first couple of months? I have now been creeping gender predicting sites. We have one of each so either gender would be a blessing but all that I've found have said boy. 
Hope everyone hanging in the to test gets their bfp, all those mamas happy growing and will try to


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey Mel_Docks, welcome back! Sounds like you guys have a lot going on. Do you have a feeling about gender? I feel like I just "know" that we are having a girl, my mom, DF and best friend all feel the same (without me telling them what I thought first.) It will be interesting to see if we are all right! I understand trying to figure out and get house stuff figured out before baby comes - it must be challenging with 2 lo's already! We have to convert our guest room into a nursery, but that's down the line. 

Lfrans - I can understand your anxiety about sharing, I have found that people who aren't even usually alarmists feel free to offer unsolicited advice and anxiety at times! I've been trying to figure out the kindest way to set boundaries... but one way or another, boundaries will be set, that's for sure! The house stuff is going well, the outside painting is getting done this week, windows next two weeks and everything else I can pretty much handle myself. We've been out of a stove, as the one we bought needs a little tweak with where it gets hooked up (it's gas, so you can't really go the trial and error route of doing it yourself!) Are you feeling a bit more rested? Also, I will fix the timing on the list I'm going to do today! Sorry about that! 

Lenka - if I was doing the trip now, I would have to be in slow mode for sure! But there is so much to see, enjoy and take in, you two will have so much fun. And it will make your TWW go very quickly, as you will be having something else to focus on and enjoy! My new title is Assistant Prosecutor. I'm so excited to get started. I'm a bit nervous because they do a comprehensive physical before you can start the job (technically you work for the city, so the physical is the same regardless of whether you are a police officer, garbage collector, city solicitor, etc.) I don't want them to pick up on my pregnancy! 

AFM, Feeling pretty darn good today! Slept through the night, woke up not feeling sick, and about to go get some chex cereal, as I can't stop thinking about it lol. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Kesh89

I read a really interesting article and did lots of research on it and it seems pretty amazing!! Its about predicting the gender of your baby at 6-8 weeks by which side the placenta is on. Here's on of the articles. I've read tons of reviews online and they seem ALL accurate for everyone!
https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/114917/Know_the_Sex_of_Your

I've been feeling mostly good, just tired, sore boobs and headaches. Blah, I'm ready to be out of the first trimester LOL. I'm 4 weeks 1 days today only, it seems like I should be farther along but I think because I found out so dang early that it seems like forever ago. I'm assuming at my ultrasound they'll date me a little farther ahead, my ultrasound is Sept 9 and I'll be exactly 7 weeks!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd give an updated list!

Lenka - CD 3
BirthdayBaby - CD 24

Mishishmosh - 10 DPO 

Mel_docks - BFP - let us know where you are at if you would like!
Kesh - 4 weeks 1 day
Ready - 7 weeks 
Tynmeg - 7 weeks 5 days
Lfrans - 8 weeks 1 day 
Madeline - 8 weeks 4 days

Steph - Taking a break this month


----------



## madeline36

Hi Ladies, I feel like it's been a while, so much has happened here:

Ready- Wahoo! Congrats, congrats! I'm very pleased and excited for you, as I know you've been wanting to move into something that aligns with your experience and interests- we will both be starting new jobs early Sept. I'm curious, did you tell you current employer? I told mine during the offer negotiation, but I knew her really well already. Not sure I would have otherwise.

Lenka- oh, I'm sorry it's not your month, but it seems like after your 7 hr sadness you are bouncing back and looking ahead at the new adventure that awaits you in CA. Maybe it's good you won't be smack dab in the middle of T1 as you transit across the country. Honestly right now I can't hardly handle anything that requires too much effort, discomfort or exertion- so persnickety am I these days :)

Steph- when does DH have 2nd interview? Soon, I think....

Kesh and lfrans- I hear you both on being tired. I have never been so obliterated physically in my life. I am like an 80 yr old woman with a tender bowl and sensitive stomach, lol. All for a good cause, but it is hard for me to stay connected to the joy element right now, I won't lie. It's also extremely hot here and that is my biggest trigger. Luckily cooler days are on the horizon. 

Anybody else get triggered into nausea by non-food related things? Songs on the radio, locations, even times of day (thinking about them) can make me feel ill. It is so weird. I don't recognize myself right now, and my poor DH has no idea what to do. He's a gem- helping when he can around the house/cooking, and just making sure I am okay. I am hoping this all subsides a bit T2.

Tynmeg- I really like your pic too- I can totally see your little bean snuggled in there!!

Okay, I am going to pass along some unsolicited advice to those who are not pregnant yet, but will need to have supplemental income during maternity leave: I would encourage you to look into getting supplemental disability insurance BEFORE you get the BFP (not eligible for it when you get BFP, at least not for pregnancy/maternity issues). In CA we are lucky to get 12 weeks of pay during disability leave (6 wks) and bonding time (6 wks), but it's at a fraction of normal salary. BUT, if you have supplemental (Bonus if your employer offers it, it's usually a better deal), you can get higher % of your pay- I don't know a lot about costs, but I wish I would have listened to my intuition prior to getting BFP and checked that out. Luckily we have been saving for this little bean for a while, so we will be okay, but man, not fun to think about the $$ part of having a baby.
Can you tell I am a virgo- always the pragmatist!

Okay, off my soapbox! 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## MishishMosh

I'm 10 dpo today. Took a test this morning and got a BFN. It's so disheartening. Even though I've read stories where women got BFP after there BFN. I'm just feeling a little hopeless today.


----------



## Lenka78

I am sitting here my neck and upper back so sore that I cannot even think about a cross country trip. I am still so exhausted after our trip to the Niagara Falls. Just checked airfare prices, one way to LAX is 130-150$... Hmmm&#8230; But we have 3 cars!!! And it is $1,100 per car to ship it from PA to CA&#8230; and I have a lot of stuff&#8230; My DF does not mind either way, but prefers to drive. I need to make up my mind by the end of this week so we can plan accordingly&#8230;
I have decided to stop temping after I confirm my O date this cycle. I want to take it easy this time, because honestly I drove myself crazy for the past couple of cycles. I would wake up at 5.30-6am each morning including weekends to temp and then I would not be able to go back to sleep. It is just insane. You feel tired, emotionally and physically drained, and irritable. I remember, last night at Niagara Falls we were about to check into a nice hotel and go out, I went to a &#8220;wash room&#8221; as they call it :winkwink: and saw pink when I wiped&#8230; My heart just sank&#8230; I could barely hold my tears. I told my DF that I don&#8217;t feel like going anywhere and we stayed in our room. I told him that I started my period... He was very supportive. But he still does not understand why it makes me soo upset&#8230;. :nope:
Sorry, ladies, just felt like sharing. You are so lucky that tww is behind you. Very tough process&#8230; 
:flower:


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hi ladies! 

I'm back! NYC was amazing and our two year old was such a trooper on our long days. Hubby's team won and he played a great game. It was a great distraction from the tww but it didn't stop me from temping lol. So I had a temp dip at 5 dpo kinda early for implantation bleeding... might have been the restless sleep. Good or bad news..... I had brownish red tinged Cm twice yesterday when I wiped and once today. Really hoping it's IB not the start Of AF. Im currently 9dpo. Aaaah, really hoping this is our month as DH left this morning for Denmark and we prob won't see him again until Christmas... 

Congrats natto on the new job!!! Glad to read all you lovely ladies are doing well. 

Lenka I totally understand! I was devastated last month and just felt all around crappy. I was just so sure. I don't know how I'll feel this month if it's not our month. I too have been walking up everyday at 530/6 to temp before the little one jumps in our bed. All the best to you next month. Baby dust baby dust baby dust!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ya'll I just want you to know I've been faithfully stalking every day on my phone...I just haven't had a chance to get to a computer and update! Life is insane right now!!

I'm loving the updates on the pregnancies...though I'm disappointed to see some of you (esp Madeline) are having a rough first trimester!! UGH!! Fatigue and nausea-- ain't nobody got time for that!

:hugs::hugs: thanks everyone for your support.... I had been thinking about taking next month off too but I'm thinking that, if all goes well, we'll have the cross country road trip done by the end of the tww...so...Next month I'm in! Work and life has been so insanely stressful that I can't even imagine adding in ttc here.

Lenka, I totally feel you on the disappointment with starting your period PLUS the daunting task ahead of moving! We "only" have two cars between us, but because dh's broken ankle (on the RIGHT food...though both cars are manual anyway), there's no way we can take them both. i have a 73 beetle, my dream car, that would be just too much of a headache to make the 3000mi drive, or any out of state drive. He also has an interview with the UW in Wisconsin.

Lfrans--yeah!! That would be great to meet up! I'd only be going there mid october if Dh gets the job in new hampshire. We'd drive out with our stuff, then I'd fly back for a wedding and drive my car across Canada instead of the US.

birthday--Keep us posted...FX for you!! 9 DPO would be so early to start, wouldn't it??

Mosh--I know what you mean about BFN. I've now starting holding off til 11 DPO because of it, and even then it can be too early!

Kesh--I'm really happy for you!! I don't know if I've had a chance to write this yet!! :happydance::happydance:

tynmeg--how are things?? 

Natto--Soooo excited for your job, it sounds just AWESOME. :happydance: Can't wait to hear all about it when you start!

Madeline--thanks for the advice about the supplemental disability ...I had never even thought about it!! Sending good thoughts and prayers your way that you'll start feeling yourself as quickly as possible!:hugs:


----------



## MishishMosh

Steph thanks. the more I read about 10 dpo being too early the better I feel. Even my dh has picked out my next poas day. good to know he hasn't given up on this month yet :) I think the posts about 10 dpo or earlier bfps are the exception not the rule. holding my head high. dh says we pee again on friday. af is expected sunday. We are going to see our newborn niece next weekend and I'd love to tell my MIL she will hav3 another grandbaby in 9 months. We shall see. fingers crossed.


----------



## birthdaybaby

Haha Steph! Your comment made me actually lol. Is it bad that my 2 year old son can sing the whole auto tuned version of ain't nobody got time for that? We love YouTube over here ;-)


----------



## madeline36

Hi Steph- you sure can make me laugh too. Maybe my new motto is 'ain't nobody got time for that'. Ha! So true, I really don't want to feel so cruddy- perhaps if I start telling myself that I actually feel okay, well I just might get there!

Lenka- I appreciate how your share your honest feelings and experiences and hopefully it will help you process them a bit as you move into this next cycle. I had that day too when I got tears as soon as AF came. I felt so frustrated, disempowered, and out of control- as if I could not do enough to make the BFP happen. I think the TWW experiences can teach us a lot about what we want and also can help remind us that this is a big deal, but that the rest of our life must go on too. You will have a lot on your plate with moving in this coming cycle, which could bode well for helping you be a little more relaxed about it. Laying off the temping post O, at the very least, allows you to sleep in and who doesn't love a good night's sleep!

Birthday-glad you are back and that you and DH had a fun time in NYC! That does sound fun! Fx that this is your month

Mish- Fx for you too- sounds like you have a really supportive DH, which is awesome!!! No matter what happens, you know that DH has your back :) That is always a good thing. This has been a lucky thread for a lot of us here in many ways, so hopefully for you too.

Ready-when do you start your new job?

Tynmeg, kesh, lfrans- hope you are feeling good today. I feel better than usual today, and even went for a jog this morning. It felt good to have energy. Fx it stays all day!


----------



## madeline36

Lenka-oooh, I am sending you lots of healing thoughts for your neck. Can you get a good massage? I hope the pain is alleviated soon!


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you, ladies for all your support!!! It helps so much! I am not in a good place emotionally today, so I will write more later...


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello Everyone, I haven't been on a computer...like Steph, I often get to read everyone's posts from my phone but it's difficult to write back. 

Lenka - I'm sorry about AF, I understand it can be so frustrating. Those BFN's always made me feel like something was just wrong with me and not working right. Even though the Dr.'s were saying everything was fine, we just had to get the right timing. I'm such a control freak that I would read about all these things to thicken my uterine lining because in my head it wasn't thick enough and that was the problem...only because I had read that Clomid thinned your uterine lining...I guess what I'm getting at is that we all want it so bad, that it really does suck when it doesn't happen when we want it, try to keep your chin up and looking forward and your BFP will come when it's meant to come. I really do believe that it helped me to be distracted the first 2 weeks of my cycle, I was on vacation visiting family and at times forgetting to even take my Clomid until I was laying in bed at night and then would think, Oh Shit! The distraction of moving and travelling may be good for you too, although you'll be very busy. I hate moving, although cross country moves are definately exciting. FX for you and Good luck with everything.

Mishish and birthdaybaby - I hope this is both your month! FX for you both and baby dust!

Steph - YAY, you're back at it next month! I totally understand you taking the break, but I'm exciting that you've decided to try again. Good luck on your move and I hope your DH's ankle is healing well!

Madeline, Natto, Lfrans, Kesh, Mel - How's those lil ones treating yas? It's crappy that you're feeling some sickness and worn down, like you say though, it's for a good cause. Good for you Madeline for able to get out for a jog today!

AFM - I get nauseous at times but generally I feel pretty good. I hear about these women who are literally sick all day throwing up and I count myself lucky for feeling as good as I do. I still get paranoid that something is wrong because I don't feel sick enough so something must be wrong with my hormones...I know I have to give that up, I drive myself crazy. I still feel my boobs to see if they are sore and yesterday, even poas again, and surprise, BFP...dear lord, I have to give it up. Even if something bad happens I have no control over it, but yet in my mind I think that if I know something is going to happen then I'll be better prepared and won't be surprisingly devastated. I wonder if it's all bc I lost my first one so early and I was in total shock when it happened that I don't want to be there again. There are times, I feel really positive and others not so much. Anyway, enough about that, 8 weeks tomorrow! Although my scan showed that the little one is 2 days further along than my calculations but I'm still using them. We used to call our lil one "Blasto" short for Blastocyst and now we call him/her "Bryo" short for Embryo and can't wait until he/she is a lil Fetus, I think that happens around 9 weeks. Yesterday, was my DW's bday and I signed her card from me and Bryo, she thought that was awesome and got a lil emotional. :) I go for another ultrasound in 3.5 weeks, it's an NT ultrasound and it tests for genetic disorders, such as down syndrome. Are any of you getting that ultrasound/blood work done? I agreed to do it, one because I'd like to be prepared if there is a disorder and two because I get to see the lil one again. :)


----------



## Kesh89

Lenka (and other ladies who haven't got their bfp) have you considered soy isoflavones? I took it this cycle and got my bfp. Hundreds of positive reviews everywhere. Some women had been trying 2+ years and got their bfp the first cycle they took soy!


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg,
I am also getting the NT scan done on 9/16, I believe. I have so many genetic screening tests coming up in the next few weeks, I can't keep them straight. I am also doing the 2 blood test that go with the NT to be the 'complete' diagnostic package, and then I am doing some blood work where they extract the baby's DNA to tell you if you have Downs, and other chromosomal abberations. It's more accurate than anything else, and it's a new procedure-only out for 6 months or so. From there, based on our odds for these things, we'll do amnio. I'm hoping that we don't have to do amnio b/c that means our odds are really low.

I had a consult with a genetic counselor and based on family hx, age, and health my odds for Downs or other trisomies that cause mental ******ation are fairly low (<1%), but the new blood test will be more accurate, and of course the NT will also look for neural tube defects. I take my folic acid every day (via my gummie vitamins- so tasty!). I don't like thinking about our little one in this way (like a risk factor), but we really want to get the lay of the land in there and know what decisions we may have to make about our baby (or not make). Fx for both of us that things keep going as planned for our little "blasto"s- love the name.

Cute that you signed DW's card with the baby nickname. So sweet!

I hope when I get to feeling better I'll be more excited about connecting with my little bean. Right now, sometimes just even thinking about being pregnant can make me feel ill. That is partly why I didn't login into this thread this weekend- how crazy is that!


----------



## Tynmeg

Madeline - There is a lot to your process for genetic screening. Thanks for sharing. My NT ultrasound is also on 9/16. (I'll be thinking about ya) They told me though that it was blood work and ultrasound, nothing else. I won't be so alarmed now if they say there are more steps to the process. 

I'm feeling more positive today, thanks for listening to me vent yesterday. I had a lot of mild to moderate AF style cramps yesterday...I even went once to the bathroom to check...I think that's why I was being so paranoid about everything. So far, things are good today, 8 weeks today, my fruit and baby growth changed on my signature. HAHA! I look forward to that every week. ;)


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! 

Madeline - Thanks so much for the congrats! I am so excited about this new challenge. I am super anxious about being sick at the new job, but nothing I can do about that, so I'm trying to just breathe through the anxiety and trust that I can handle it. How are you feeling about starting when feeling not so great? I did not tell my employer, although because it is a city job they do an extensive physical and one of the questions they ask is whether you are pregnant. I am saying yes, as you can be reprimanded for lying, but cannot (legally) rescind a job offer because someone is pregnant. Having an employment/labor attorney for a DF has made me super cautious about it.... OH also, I start September 3rd. I could have gone with the 3rd or the 8th, but I wanted to get things going....

How is teaching yoga going? Are you getting through? I know you haven't been feeling great...:hugs: Also, in terms of non-food things triggering nausea, YES!! I can barely ride in the car and I've noticed thinking about things that trigger stress tend to make me feel worse. I threw up (TMI) this morning hearing my co-worker just describe a certain food - one I would normally love! Thanks for the tip on the supplemental insurance - as a Pisces I am always appreciative of the planning and consistency that earth signs offer! :hugs:

MishishMosh - any news? How are you feeling? Have fun visiting your newborn niece, I hope you get to bring good news with you! 

Lenka - Is your neck feeling better? Road trips can be very physically demanding! Have you made any decisions about driving vs. flying? I think your decision to stop temping is a great one - temping can give you great information, but it won't help you become pregnant (post-O) and sounds like it is causing some stress and draining you. I am so glad you found this group, as I can imagine sometimes it is hard for men to understand the hard emotions that come around trying to conceive. I know there is nothing I can say to make the process easier, but I'm always here to listen and offer :hugs:!

BirthdayBaby - CONGRATS to your DH for the win! That is so awesome, you must just be so proud of him. Isn't it so wonderful to watch the people that you love when they are in their element and showing how talented they are? How are you feeling at 11 DPO? 

Steph - OMG I laughed so hard at that one, I had a coworker who used to drop that line at the perfect moment and it used to crack me up! So happy that you are in next month! Is all of the stress letting up a bit? When do you guys leave for DH's interview? Another interview at UW - sounds like there is some really awesome energy behind your DH finding a great new position! 

Tynmeg - Congrats on being 8 weeks (yesterday)!!! I have no doubt that losing your first bean is causing a lot of your worry - I feel like I have the luxury of not knowing how devastating a mc is, and I can only imagine it contributes to feeling very ready to be in the second trimester! I plan on getting the testing done so that, like Madeline said, DF and I can make any decisions about our pregnancy that may need to be made. FX that this is not an issue for any of us! I love your and DW's nicknames for the bean, so sweet. I just call it "my baby" (when I'm feeling good) and "your baby" to DF (when I'm feeling terrible.) :haha:

AFM, well it's my last day at this job, so naturally I came in this morning and vomited from MS! It actually made me feel better - anyone else feel better after getting sick? I was so afraid of it happening, and then when it did I was so relieved. We have had such a hectic week, I seriously feel like I need a day to recuperate! My brother, who is 21 (10 years younger), just got back from traveling for 6 months - he visited 10 different countries! He came over last night to show me his pics and tell me all about it, which was awesome but after an entire week of something going on every day, I'm exhausted! We are going to dinner tonight with my aunt and uncle and then I'm getting into pjs and watching Law and Order until I pass out! Tomorrow I'm hanging out with my niece and nephew (8 and 5).... we are going to the park for a few hours. I will definitely need a long nap after that!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
I was trying to stay away from BnB, but here I am again. :dohh: 
Ladies, I hope that your nausea will end very soon and you feel good again!!:hugs: Birthdaybaby, thank you for you warm words. You are all so awesome. 
Natto, good luck on your new job, it sounds like a very interesting but at the same challenging position. And thanks for the support! My neck is still sore After several days of deliberation, we have decided to fly to CA Yep I just did not feel like driving that long. It just did not feel right and I tend to trust my guts. So we are flying there on September 16th, just when AF is due As of now, I am not temping, no obsessing, just taking a whatever approach... 
Steph, are you saying that you will have to drive across the country twice and one time by yourself? You are one independent and brave lady. :thumbup:
Madeline, wanted to ask you how is your DH doing???
:flower: Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## madeline36

Ready- I LOVE Law and Order marathons! L&O is my TV comfort food- I love that it's on Netflix and there are about a million seasons to watch. I always feel comforted by knowing that Bensen and Stabler are on the scene taking care of business!!Lol.

So do you have a week off between jobs? Very nice! Wish I could have done it that way, but I had to give 30-days notice to my current employer (part of my contract), so I'm here til 9/6 and then new job 9/9.

Like you, stress triggers my nausea and general feeling of fatigue. I have only vomited 3x total, and it did feel a little better. I feel achey a lot too, which is odd- sort of like I'm coming down with a flu, but never do. Such a journey this is.

Has anybody started taking belly pics yet? I haven't, mainly b/c I have noticed any change, but I think that I will this weekend, so I have a starting point.

Lenka- does it feel good to have the decision made about flying? It's nice that now you can plan and know what you are in for. If you have a hankering for a long drive, perhaps you and DF can explore your new environment. The CA coast is so beautiful, particularly mid-Sept through October. You can let nature dazzle you as you get to know your new surroundings.

My DH is doing well with his new job. He likes it alright- not an amazing job, but he is grateful for the opportunity. It drives him to want more and to pursue a better playing opportunity when the time comes. I'm proud of him b/c he has become humble in ways that he really sort of needed to become so (he had a tad bit of that elitist attitude that can come with getting a PhD and I did not appreciate it!). 

We have a baby shower for a friend tomorrow. If I see any good ideas for shower activities, I'll pass them along. I'm personally not really wanting to have a baby shower, but everybody around me seems to want there to be one, including my mom and MIL. Do I bend to the pressure?? I still have time...what do you ladies think about the topic? I like going to them, just don't like to be the center of attention :)

Have a great weekend everybody. 
For those that are testing soon -Fx!!

Steph- when is DH interview? I'm also happy at the news you are back in this month - when do you O?


----------



## mel_docks

I loved having showers with my other two children. The gifts come in handy, the games are fun and I loved being the centre of attention...once the baby comes they don't care as much about us mamas...which is fine. 
My doctor doesn't see newly pregnant moms unil 10 weeks so I haven't had my first appt yet. Hoping and praying all is well. No signs...I felt amazing the whole time with my son. My daughter's pregnancy was awful...exhaustion and sickness like you wouldn't believe the entire time. My guess would be that I'm around 6 1/2 weeks. 

So excited for all of the new news. Glad everyone (even if they're not feeling great) are growing right along! It goes so fast. This is definitely our last so I've promisedyself to cherish every kick and roll and not pray for delivery day to come sooner than it has to.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh Madeline you should definitely take belly pics soon! You gotta have that baseline...plus you're at 9 weeks already so it won't be long til things start changing :D I wish I could make you feel better...the achy thing almost sounds worse than the nausea!

Natto-- Congrats on the last day of work! What are you going to do with your free week?? I understand the fear of being sick when you're first starting the job but you'll be over 9 weeks along when you first start out...and that means less than 3 weeks of the first trimester grossies. Well, I hope at least.... Good luck at the park with two energetic kids :haha:

Alrighty this morning I started my period...ended with a 30 day cycle. this is so NORMAL for me. I think my cycle finally figured itself out after the mc. (it's still hard to know I would be 18 weeks along if the little bean had stuck...I try not to think about it but I suppose it's inevitable!) I'm wondering how wise it is to try this month...Say everything goes well, we would be moving furniture with me being 5 weeks along. Isn't it bad to lift heavy things while pregnant?

Lenka--Is it just me and you then? You're a week ahead so you'd get your BFP way faster! yeay!! Yes, with the wedding in October and my husband's broken foot, that would be the only way to do this move (that will hopefully happen...I just started looking at pictures of New England in fall and winter and I almost exploded with happiness!!) I've actually traveled across Canada and the country several times in my life....I've always loved travelling. I used to think it all had to be international but I found there are so many things here in the US to see...so many cultures! Having spent time off the grid in the mountains in Nevada and also in Tennessee....life is DIFFERENT everywhere :hugs::hugs: Most of my travels have been alone, me sleeping in my car. The best thing I've learned is that 99.9% of people are good, and we shouldn't be afraid to get out there due to fear of that .1% Oh ...and don't think I haven't run into that .1% but...those aren't stories for this forum! Anyway--I'm sorry your poor neck won't allow for a cross country all at once trip, but it's not nearly so fun when you're racing the clock with a uhaul. Like Madeline said, there's so much to see along the coast in California in shorter trips!!

Tynmeg-- So glad to see you're feeling better! Totally understand your concerns esp with the history...but things seem to be progressing beautifully. So excited for you and DW. Cute nicknames!

Mel-- Definitely FX that this is an easier pregnancy for you!

We leave Thursday morning for his interview!! FX FX FX!! It's going to be a mini vacation since we'll be gone til early Monday morning. That gives us almost 3 days to explore the area...not sure what to see on a budget! Anyone been to Maine or Boston? His ankle is healing nicely but he still has 7 weeks until he can put weight on the foot.

This weekend we have really nothing planned...the first time since the beginning of June! It's great to lay back in bed and cruise the internet. I should pick up. I LOVE a clean house and I don't mind but with work being so stressful, and my dresser breaking (including the pole that hangs up clothes), our 500sqft apartment is looking like a disaster zone. But for right now, I'm going to Netflix and sip a latte my gimpy man made!

Have a wonderful weekend, ladies!! /novel


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hey ladies! 

Just stopping by to let you know I'm out :( I started spotting at 8dpo and thought Yay IB. Then the spotting continued... ive never spotted that early ever... it lasted about a week then AF caught me today. My only explanation is maybe we did conceive but the little bean couldn't implant properly. My flow has been heavier than ever and my cramps have me doubled over on the sofa all day. I'm going to be taking a little bnb break since hubby is now away till Christmas but I'll be checking in on you lovely ladies from time to time. Happy and healthy pregnancies and lots of baby dust to those of you still waiting! XO .


----------



## MishishMosh

Broke down and bought a 3 pack of frer and got a BFN on 13 dpo. Today is 14 dpo and evil AF is due tomorrow at my post wedding shower. so I'm hoping she stays away for two reasons lol. Baby dust to all and keeping my fx


----------



## MishishMosh

16 dpo and now 1 day late for AF. This is a tough roller coaster to ride. I feel like she's here and then she's not. Just wanna know....


----------



## lfrans

misishmosh - what happened? Did AF come??

Birthday - So sorry, I was really hoping this is your month

Steph - Im happy you will be trying again this month. Maybe ask a doctor about the heavy lifting. I was careful, and still am, but I think it digs pretty deep and is pretty hard to damage.

Ready - Did you start your new job today? How'd it go??

Tynmeg - I hear ya about being cautious and sometimes questioning whether everything is still ok

Madeline - how are you feeling??

AFM - Im 9 weeks today. I officially turned into an olive on my signature. yay! I have my 1st appointment with OB on thursday and am looking forward to that. They do not do ultrasound, but do a doppler, so we should hear the heartbeat. I am also planning on doing the genetic screening and ultrasound. I have not yet booked an appointment, I think I will be given all that information on thursday.

Otherwise, Im tired, thirsty and not too nauseous. I cannot eat large meals and get hungry easily. So I tend to be munching on small things all day long. I do not have the appetitie for much, been eating pretty bland foods. But, Its all been staying down, so I guess Im lucky.

I went to a border town in USA over the weekend to pick my mom up from the airport and did a bit of shopping. I find my pants are a tiny bit tight and sitting in them i always want to undo the button (like when you eat too much). So I bought those elastic band things that you can put around your pants to wear them with the buttons undone. I bought one in white and one in black. I havent worn them yet, but I hope it helps. I also bought a normal (non-maternity) top that is just not very fitted so I can wear that while i feel bloated.

DH and I have started discussing names. Totally stressed me out the other day. We want to name thebaby after one of our grandparents. Probably will name it after his grandfather Meyer if it is a boy (using the letter M) and name it after my grandmother Ruth if it is a girl (with the letter R). Has anyone else started thinking of names?


----------



## Tynmeg

Mishish - Did that evil AF show up? Boo if she did!

Kesh - Haven't heard from you in a while...What's up with you? How are you feeling?

Lfrans - Love the elastic pant idea. I've noticed the last 2 days that when I zipper my pants, there's more effort to it. Yikes! We've tossed around a few names, I think at this point it's going to be Learick for a boy and Lennix for a girl, we're pretty set on it but who knows until the time comes. 

Natto - If I remember right, ur starting your job next week? maybe it was this week...geez preggo brain has struck...I almost got in an accident driving yesterday making a left turn on a green but a car was coming straight so clearly had the right of way. Duh! So sorry if i have the dates wrong. How are you feeling?

Madeline - I think you said the 9th is when you start your new job, that's so exciting. Has the ms left you alone yet? Mine still hasn't really kicked in. I get nauseous from time to time but haven't physically been sick. And my bbs feel pretty good these last few days, I haven't had the internal punching for a week. 

Mel - Hows things going with you?

I don't remember where everybody is in their cycle and who's in the tww. Lenka? Steph? What's up with you ladies?


----------



## MishishMosh

Lfrans and tynmeg - not yet!!! I'm 16 dpo and she was due yesterday. Ive had lots of creamy cm the last week (have to wear a pantyliner) and the last 2 days its been a hint yellow (no itch or odor though) wondering if thats a sign. I have 2 frers screaming my name but I'm trying to hold off last bfn was 13dpo. Yesterday I felt like af was coming but today (fx) I dont feel her at all. I also havent spotted or anything I usually spot and have cramps before af. When should I test? I dont want another bfn.


----------



## Tynmeg

You have great will power. I would of caved by now and tested again. I would test tomorrow for sure. Best of luck to you! Fx!


----------



## MishishMosh

Yea I think I will test in the morning with FMU. FX!!!


----------



## MishishMosh

BFN with fmu using a frer and I'm 3 days late with no sign of af. what gives?


----------



## lfrans

Mishmosh - maybe call your doctor... ?? FX


----------



## Tynmeg

Well boo to the BFN. Maybe you ovulated late this month and your not as many dpo as you think. Do you temp?


----------



## StephtheHiker

I agree with tynmeg... You most likely oed later than you thought. Really only way to tell for sure is by temping... although for me cm is pretty spot on. Sorry you got a bfn!! 

Lfrans.. Yeah good idea to talk to a doctor! Though... I did just find out I haven't had health insurance for 2 months now. Maybe we shouldn't try this month. :( our poopy medical system. Every other country I've lived in has had both public and private health care! So much better than having to choose between the two...


----------



## MishishMosh

I started to temp but it was mid cycle and all over the place so I stopped. Was planning on doing it this cycle but so far without a bfp or af I can't. I guess I'll test again when im a week late.

Oh and also dh and I have bd'd twice since af was due (just for fun) and NORMALLY even a few days before she would be due that would go ahead and welcome her. like I would start right after or very very soon after. So the fact that she hasn't showed and we have done it twice has me really puzzled.


----------



## MishishMosh

Also not sure if this counts as a food craving, vivid dream, or both but after I got up this morning, I fell back asleep on the couch and had a dream I was desperately searching the kitchen for peanut butter crackers, marshmallows, and chocolate to dip them in. (My sister in law and I will be attempting to make this now haha)


----------



## mel_docks

This happened to me about 3 cycles back. I came to the conclusion that I had of late and missed my window. Af eventually came. Hoping its a different story for you. Fx 
Steph That's awful about the health coverage. I'd still say go for it. Not sure how it works. How long before you are covered again?
All is well here. Feeling exhausted today. Can't get out of my own way which I'll take a a good sign. Dr appt is still a month away. My friend had an mc this week. Feel so sad for her. They have been trying ivf for 2 years now. Don't know how I'll announce this THIRD pregnancy. We would have been due only a couple of weeks apart :(
How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies!!

All is well over here, just been really busy! Haha I'm officially 5 weeks and 1 day today. Woohoo. I have my ultrasound sept 9 so looking forward to that. I've been feeling ok, I have good days and bad days! 

How is everyone else doing????


----------



## MishishMosh

Congrats kesh!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Good morning ladies,
I have been reading all of your posts... :hugs:
MishishMosh, I hope you will get BFP very soon. FX! 
Steph, I loved your attitude about driving across the country by yourself. Have a safe and interesting trip. Once again, GL to your DF. You are saying your wedding is in October? How cool. Btw, what countries did you live in? 
Kesh, so happy for you! I hope to join you soon. 
lfrans, Madeline, Natto, Tynmeg, how are you feeling. ladies? 
Birthdaybaby, hopefully you will stick around. Is there any chance you can fly to your DH during O?... :shrug: I have a friend, the one who had a mc and ectopic if you remember, after another ultrasound she was told that she was about to O, so she flew to her husband to BD, who was on a business trip in another country. :wacko: They got pregnant that time! So GL in any case!
AFM, you wont believe it but I am not even sure what cdo I am at 10 or 11 I am using CB digital ovulation kit and I temp. Got some EWCM this morning. So I think I should O in the next few days. No symptom spotting AT ALL this time. But, I bought three pregnancies test, so I want to start testing at 10 dpo. :blush: That is my strategy for this cycle. 
Hope you all have a wonderful day. :flower:


----------



## madeline36

Hi all, I miss you ladies. I've been a bit MIA lately, mostly b/c the nausea/GI pain keeps me from wanting to spend too much time on the internet when I don't have to for work.

Mish- Fx for you.....hmm...I hate it when AF plays tricks when you are TTC, it's just not fair! I know some women don't get BFP for several weeks, so maybe this is your months. Time will tell.

Steph- Thinking of you and DH as you travel across the country for the interview. Good luck! Can you get your healthcare back easily? I do know there are programs for pregnant women (look into AIM, I think that is what it is called) to pay affordable rates to cover the cost of prenatal care. So irritating that one has to think of that.

Tynmeg- lucky that you are not totally nauseaous, but get hint's of it to remind you of the little bean! I am 10 wks on Friday. I really feel crummy 90% of the time, but oh well. I have accepted it, as nothing I try really works. I do make homemade ginger ale with club soda and ginger syrup- it is nice and refreshing, but not sure it makes a dent in the nausea.

lfrans-we have thought of names. for a girl it is definitely Anjali Samira. Both are Hindu names, though Anjali is technically a sanskrit word meaning "an offering from one's heart to the world". We are inclined toward these names given my extensive background with yoga and the philosophy. Samira means 'exalted one'. For a boy, we like "Rogan", but not middle name yet. Rogan is Gaelic, so on the opposite spectrum from the girl names. We are weird, I guess :)

I go in for the first of many genetic tests next week. I am not worried, but more curious since they are going to extract my baby's DNA from my blood to do testing as a first screen. Cool that this can happen.

Lenka- are you getting all packed up? I am proud of you for not symptom spotting, maybe this is the best thing. My BFP came in the midst of a move too- perhaps there is something to being distracted with the business of life that allows nature to take her course. Hopefully this is your month.

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## CmonBFP

Hi ladies! Can I join in? I'm 3dpo today and I've been scrolling through your posts and this looks like a fun one to join.

I'm 37 and doing inseminations with a friend/donor he's got a tough schedule so we generally manage to insem 1-2 times during my fertile window. 

This is my first month on 100mg Clomid I took it for 4 days from days 3-6. I could definitely feel my ovulation this month.

I only managed to do one insem this month at O-1day so it might not be my month BUT that isn't stopping me from having TWW anxiety.


----------



## MishishMosh

Thanks madeline and every one for the wishes and crossed fingers :) update: cd 33 and 4 days late. As of midnight I will be 5 days late. No impending af symptoms. Extra cm (sorry TMI) been having weird cramps but they are definitely not of an aunt flo nature FX AND BABY DUST TO ALL.


----------



## CmonBFP

mishi - exciting!!! have you tested again yet?


----------



## MishishMosh

Cmon - I am trying to hold off until saturday when I will be a week late. I've had 5 bfn since 7 dpo and I'm currently 19 dpo. Hate seeing those stupid negatives lol


----------



## CmonBFP

You are disciplined that is great!

I have absolutely none of that and every month I find myself POAS incessantly from 9DPO onwards. But I agree seeing BFN's is disenchanting :) 

FX all of us on this thread don't have to see them!!


----------



## MishishMosh

Cmon - not that disciplined. had a cheapy hpt in the cabinet so I used it this morning.... such a disappointment :(


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been out of the loop - I needed to take a little step back with everything that has been going on. I had my 8 week scan today and everything looks great! Heartbeat was 173 bpm and she (or he) is measuring right on schedule. We are over the moon! My week off before starting this new job next week has been hectic, SO much to do.... the physical alone required three separate doctor visits.... UGH! :growlmad:

I have to say I've been feeling A LOT better - I get about one wave of nausea each day that is pretty bad, but it doesn't last more than an hour or two. My moodiness is honestly the thing I'm struggling with the most! 

Lenka - how is the move prep going? Sept 16th is coming up quick, I'm sure! Love the laid back approach, I hope it's bringing more peace. FX for you. :hugs:

CmonBFP - Welcome! FX for you! Are you starting to symptom spot yet? I always struggled to not give notice to every single thing going on, which can drive one crazy! 

Madeline - Law and Order is so comforting, I totally agree! Have you been watching Orange is the New Black? OMG, so good! How are you feeling about your new job switch, it is coming up soon! Next Friday is your last day at your current job, no? I totally hear you on the baby shower - I personally refuse to have a traditional shower with games, etc.... If I'm blessed enough to have someone throw one for me I just want an adult get together - mimosas, light food, socializing, celebrating the baby with both DF and me. To each his own, but I'm not into the traditional type of shower. Having said that, I don't mind being the center of attention! :blush:

Oh, also, I've been taking belly pics every week! I hate to admit it, but I really have seen some changes - apparently nausea doesn't slow me down when it comes to eating lol! :blush: BTW, love your names!!! So awesome. 

Mel_docks - How are you feeling? Thanks for the perspective on enjoying every day, I've been wanting to rush through to my second trimester!

Steph - Congrats on the normal cycle! How great that your body is adjusting and getting back to what you are used to. I hope your departure this morning went as planned, FX for your DH!! Enjoy your mini-vacay! I lived in Boston for a year and hated it, have no recommendations sadly (I hate the cold, so I stayed in a lot!) but some of my best friends live in South Portland, ME and it is WONDERFUL! Also, I wanted to let you know - when I spoke to HR they told me that the only way any insurer can deem your pregnancy a "pre-existing condition" is if you have been uninsured for 63 days or longer. Just wanted to pass along the info, I'd hate to see you get your BFP and then have your insurer refuse to cover your pregnancy! So many things to consider. 

Mishishmosh - Sorry you are in the BFN-AF limbo! FX that you get your BFP! 

Lfrans - We have been talking about names as well! So funny, DF's brother and sister-in-law had a baby and "stole" one of our favorite names (Lucy) - we thought it was so funny, as I really don't think we shared! I love Quinn and Harper for a girl.... DF does not like either one. We shall see! Love your names! They are both so classic but unique. 

Tynmeg - I hear you on the preggo brain! I start next week, I"m excited and very nervous! I've been feeling a lot better the last few days, which has freaked me out a bit but after today's scan I am happy as a clam! 

Kesh - good to hear from you! How are you feeling? Symptoms starting to rev up?


----------



## CmonBFP

Ready - congratulations on the scan!

Mishi - uggggg I feel your anxiety. Been there before too many times


----------



## Kesh89

Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing good!!!
I'm hoping to see more BFP's soon ;)

My symptoms are slowly starting to get worse, my heartburn has already started to amp up, ugh, 3 days in a row now its been terrible. My boobs are still aching, like I take my bra off at the end of the night and they're SO sore, I don't remember them being this sore with my first. Otherwise, besides the expected fatigue, nada. 

Anyone else show really early with subsequent pregnancies? I swear I look obviously pregnant, but it seems impossible since I'm only 5.5 weeks. Its not bloating, I know that much, but I literally feel huge!!! its insane! I'll try and post a pic later!


----------



## poppygirl05

3dpo today. Having a lot of creamy cm. Hmm.


----------



## MishishMosh

Currently 6 days late and had some brownish pink cm on my pantyliner earlier. I assume it's af on her evil way. Already broke down in tears to my dh. Should I even bother testing again? Is spotting normal or possible? I'm so confused and disheartened.


----------



## CmonBFP

Mishi - ugggg so sorry to hear that :(

BUT you're not out until the witch fully shows.

I've been in the same situation with spotting before and while it's always ended in a BFN (but I know other people who it's turned into a BFP so don't lose hope) I always test. I'm of the school I'd rather know as soon as possible so I can prepare myself for the next month as soon as possible.

:( :(


----------



## Lenka78

Good morning dear ladies, 
How are you feeling? 
MishishMosh, any news?? I cry every time I start spotting before AF. Every single time... So I feel you. But hopefully you are still in the game!
CmonBFP, welcome and FX for you! I am always glad to see ladies who are ttc and older than 35, because I am 35 myself and therefore it is like comparing apples to apples than apples to &#8220;25 year old oranges&#8221;&#8230; :winkwink:
Poppygirl05, GL to you! I have seen your posts in different threads. Hopefully this is your month!!!
Kesh, btw, thank you very much for advising soy! :hugs: I will definitely try it next cycle, but I hope so much I will not have to!!! How are you? Can&#8217;t wait to see your &#8220;pregnant&#8221; pictures. I am sure you look beautiful. 
Natto, have a relaxing and wonderful Labor Day weekend and good luck on your first day next week!!! I remember my first week at my current job at a CPA office. My head was about to explode after they had put so much info in it. I would go to a lunch with my girlfriend, who was working nearby, and I would sit quite, in shock. :wacko: GL! I am so sorry that we will not see each other in real life. At least for now&#8230;
Madeline, CA &#8211; here we come!!! :happydance: I am so excited!!! I have been packing almost every single day, because I have to get rid of a lot of stuff, like 65%, then take with us on a plain 20%, and ship &#8211; 15%. My DF does not help me with packing and honesty I do not want him to. Yep, control freak&#8230;
Lfrans, Tynmeg, how are you ladies? :hugs:
Steph, can&#8217;t wait to hear how your trip is going!!!
Well, I had a huge temp dip this morning and my advanced digital ovulation friend finally showed that I should O in the next 48 hrs. I was so excited to know that, because a few days before that it could not detect estrogen in my urine. This morning boom &#8211; I got a solid face skipping a smiley flashing face. (This is for those who are familiar with this type of tests). Luckily, my DF initiated BD last night, because I was not planning&#8230; I am so glad that we did. I do not know whether it is because of zinc that I am giving to my DF this cycle of mine or something else, but he wants to BD every day lately. Btw, he does not know about the zinc pills. I give him a lot of vitamins religiously, so one more, one less, he does notice. Khe khe&#8230; 
Well, ladies, once again, have a wonderful weekend, (it is a long weekend in the USA), and see you you all around! :flower:


----------



## MishishMosh

So yesterday was more or less Brownish pink cm on my pantyliner. Sorry tmi... since I've only barely noticed it once after wipe on tp. And this morning just had one tiny spot on pantyliner. I don't know what to think....af never spots this little.


----------



## Tynmeg

Well ladies, last night I wiped myself after using the washroom and I'm spotting. I don't have cramps but this morning the spotting is still there. I don't know if I should just relax and wait it out bc it's "normal" to spot or go to the ER and endure the stress of waiting there for 6 hours. Tomorrow is a holiday so I can't call my doctor until Tuesday. I just don't know...your thoughts? I'm a lil over 9 weeks now.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Tynmeg, so sorry to hear you are spotting (although, as you know, many women spot in their first trimester who have healthy pregnancies.) I would say that you should do whatever it is that will put you at ease as quickly as possible - if that is you and DW going to the hospital then definitely go. If being at home is more comforting while you see what happens then stay in. Sending lots of love and light your way.


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks Natto. We went to the ER. The baby has died. If I don't miscarry in the next few days, I'll have to schedule a d&c. I wish all of you the best and hope you have health pregnancies and those waiting get their BFP. Taking a break from here for a while.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I am so, so sorry. I hope you and DW are okay. Hope to see you here again soon.


----------



## Lenka78

Dear Tynmeg, my heart goes out to you and your DW. I can't even express how sorry I am. Get well!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh tynmeg words cannot express the grief I'm feeling for you, the little one, and your wife. This is the worst news. Sending prayers your way and I hope we'll hear from you again. I just wish I could be there to hug you. I know with each of my miscarriages I felt like all the joy in my life was violently ripped out of me. Healing prayers your way:cry::cry:


----------



## CmonBFP

Tnymeg - so so so sorry :( that is just devastating.
Sending you good energy to heal and bounce back.


----------



## lfrans

Tynmeg - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Take the time you need to grieve and heal. If and when you want to drop by, we are always here to listen.


----------



## Kesh89

Oh no Tynmeg!!!! I'm so so sorry, its a pain I wouldn't wish upon my worse enemy!! Take all the time you need to grieve and we'll be here for waiting for you when you come back!


----------



## madeline36

Tynmeg said:


> Thanks Natto. We went to the ER. The baby has died. If I don't miscarry in the next few days, I'll have to schedule a d&c. I wish all of you the best and hope you have health pregnancies and those waiting get their BFP. Taking a break from here for a while.

Oh Tynmeg, I am in tears for you and your DW as I read this post. I wish I had words that could heal or help. Sending lots of love and support. B&B will be here when you are ready again, and until then just know that you'll be in my thoughts and prayers. BIG hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## madeline36

Ready- thinking of you as you start your new job today. I'm so happy that your symptoms have waned a bit- what a relief for starting a new job. Also awesome news on the scan- yay!! Do you feel at all that any of the persistent nausea was tied to stress (maybe from last job?). I ask only b/c I do notice that I feel A LOT better on the weekends, and also this week when a few things have been wrapped up in my life (job coming to an end, stuff with our house). I am just wondering if stress exascerbates my nausea. I will check out Orange and Black. I'm in the market for a new show, as I've watched L&O a million times. Still love it, but something new is good.

kesh- I am so sorry that you are feeling badly with heartburn, but it's for a good cause, yes??!! You are moving into the thick of T1 so hopefully it won't get much worse than sore boobs (mine too-ouch!!) and the heartburn. I am starting to show, at least to my DH and to a close friend who saw me in something tight across my belly this wknd. I still think it's just that I am constipated ALL THE TIME (sorry TMI), but maybe it is tiny baby bump. Don't "They" say that second baby pops early?

Steph- Did DH have his interview? How did it go? How was the mini-vacay?

Lenka- when do you move? Only a week or so until "O" time, yes? I think I am remembering correctly.

Mish- ugh, so frustrating about the spotting. Did AF come in full force? If not, is the game still afoot?

I am feeling sadness in my heart today for Tynmeg. It really brought me back to a reality that life is fragile and my little bean, while doing well, is still a tiny fledgling. I am feeling even more grateful that, so far, things are going great. I have another Dr. appt (with the Midwife- I love that Kaiser does a dual approach of midwife/MD for prenatal/birth). I'll get to hear the heartbeat and am very anxious to do so.

Have a great day everybody. Last week in my old job. Mixed feeling. Nervous to be the 'new girl' again, but ready for something different.


----------



## madeline36

Lenka78 said:


> Good morning dear ladies,
> How are you feeling?
> MishishMosh, any news?? I cry every time I start spotting before AF. Every single time... So I feel you. But hopefully you are still in the game!
> CmonBFP, welcome and FX for you! I am always glad to see ladies who are ttc and older than 35, because I am 35 myself and therefore it is like comparing apples to apples than apples to 25 year old oranges :winkwink:
> Poppygirl05, GL to you! I have seen your posts in different threads. Hopefully this is your month!!!
> Kesh, btw, thank you very much for advising soy! :hugs: I will definitely try it next cycle, but I hope so much I will not have to!!! How are you? Cant wait to see your pregnant pictures. I am sure you look beautiful.
> Natto, have a relaxing and wonderful Labor Day weekend and good luck on your first day next week!!! I remember my first week at my current job at a CPA office. My head was about to explode after they had put so much info in it. I would go to a lunch with my girlfriend, who was working nearby, and I would sit quite, in shock. :wacko: GL! I am so sorry that we will not see each other in real life. At least for now
> Madeline, CA  here we come!!! :happydance: I am so excited!!! I have been packing almost every single day, because I have to get rid of a lot of stuff, like 65%, then take with us on a plain 20%, and ship  15%. My DF does not help me with packing and honesty I do not want him to. Yep, control freak
> Lfrans, Tynmeg, how are you ladies? :hugs:
> Steph, cant wait to hear how your trip is going!!!
> Well, I had a huge temp dip this morning and my advanced digital ovulation friend finally showed that I should O in the next 48 hrs. I was so excited to know that, because a few days before that it could not detect estrogen in my urine. This morning boom  I got a solid face skipping a smiley flashing face. (This is for those who are familiar with this type of tests). Luckily, my DF initiated BD last night, because I was not planning I am so glad that we did. I do not know whether it is because of zinc that I am giving to my DF this cycle of mine or something else, but he wants to BD every day lately. Btw, he does not know about the zinc pills. I give him a lot of vitamins religiously, so one more, one less, he does notice. Khe khe
> Well, ladies, once again, have a wonderful weekend, (it is a long weekend in the USA), and see you you all around! :flower:

Lenka-sorry, Just read this and yay that it's O time! Double "yay" that DF initiated BD, for me that always made me feel so much more into it, especially b/c for a long time DH did not want kids, so when he got into BD knowing that we 'could' make a baby, it was even more attractive. Good for you for giving him some supplements to keep his energy and libido up.

It can feel so good to release things we don't need, can't it!! yet, it's also a lot of work. You are making room in your life for all the new things that will come your way (including room in the closet for baby stuff!!). I hope the packing continues to go well. You are embarking on a big adventure- I love adventures!!! When do you leave?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! Just been stalking your thread watching your stories. My heart breaks for Tynmeg. Absolutely breaks. Keeping all of you in my prayers.

And btw, just a little advice on constipation since you can hardly take anything for it and it's only going to get worse, I'm afraid...ice cream. It doesn't sound like the most health-conscious decision, I know, but a little ice cream often does the trick. Heard it from other women besides just me! :)


----------



## lfrans

Katie - haha, love the ice cream trick. I have been eating lots of fruits and it seems to be helping. I used to be an ice cream fanatic, but since BFP havent really wanted any. I have been eating freezies and fudgicles though.

Kesh - how are you feeling?

Madeline - enjoy your last week at work. Hearing the heartbeat is amazing!! GL, I was super nervous heading into my appointment the other day, but it all went well in the end.

Ready - how was work? how are you feeling?

Lenka/Steph - how are things going??

Mish - I had spotting for days before BFP with both of my BFPs, but the cycle after my mc I had 5 days of spotting before full flow - either way, you are not out until AF comes, spotting is not always bad. Both times i got BFP I was convinced I was out...

AFM - Im doing well. I had my 1st appointment with OB on thursday. DH and I really like her, she took tons of time with us, was running late and did not rush our appointment at all. I was a bit anxious going in knowing we would have a chance to hear the heart beat. baby seemed to be hiding at first, we were a bit nervous and she was about to send us down the hall for an ultrasound to make sure everything was ok... but then we heard it! Was beautiful, DH danced along to it like music.

Ive been feeling on and off lately, getting less sick, but still having some difficulties sleeping.

We now have a few appointments getting organized, I am going for the Transnuchal ultrasound on sept 16 and have to see 2 geneticists. One for a screening for diseases typically seen in ashkenazi jews (both DH and I are jewish from eastern european descent) and the 2nd to discuss a family history of a genetic condition which I have never been tested for. It is an allergy to anaesthetics. My mom has it and I have always been treated as if I do, the test is a muscle biopsy which must be done in Toronto and is quite an ordeal, so I want to discuss other options for testing... i will not be testing during pregnancy, but both baby and i will have to be treated as if we have it in the case of emergency.

We are waiting to tell our extended family and friends for the results of these tests, but are getting super antsy to tell people. We just foudn out that our friend is due 2 weeks before me, so we are very excited.


----------



## Kesh89

Hey Ifrans - I've been feeling ok!! Definitely have been having more symptoms that when I first got my BFP, the running tab is headaches (I try not to take anything for them so it can get bad), heartburn, some nausea here and there, I think thats all. I'll update a pic tonight of my bump, you'd think there's a litter in there haha! 
Good luck with the genetic testing! Hope all goes well. When will you be telling your friends? I'm so anxious to tell all my friends and the rest of my family. I'll be 7 weeks on Monday when I go for my ultrasound, I know its still quite early but I have no patience lol! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! xxx


----------



## lfrans

kesh- i think tylenol is ok for headaches. ask a pharmacist to make sure. i have told 3 friends so i have a few ppl to chat with. ill tell the rest after 12 weeks so in about 2 weeks!!


----------



## madeline36

lfrans-we have our neucal translucency ultrasounds on the same day! Woot! Fingers crossed for both of us. I have some bloodwork tomorrow for my first of the genetic tests. This one is kind of new- they extract the baby's DNA from my blood (25% of our blood is baby's blood by 10 wks) and screen for the usual genetic chromosomal abberations. It's 99.9% accurate, and then from here we'll decide on Amnio. I am hoping for no, but we'll see what the tests yield.

Katie- I will try ice cream. Yum! I have had some relief with stool softener (colase- ok for prego), lots and lots of flax, 500 mg of magnesium, and tons of water and some exercise. But seriously, that is a hefty regime just do be regular, lol! I have lunch w/a friend Friday, maybe some ice cream then. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lfrans

madeline - interesting - I know when I go for the NT ultrasound I am taking a blood test at the same time, so maybe it is the same one... Im not really sure. I know you have a choice - if you take the blood test the same day it costs 50$, if you wait for ultrasound results to show abnormality it is something like 900$... I find the difference absurd, Im doing it all on the same day.


----------



## StephieBell84

Hi ladies!!! I have been obsessing over this board!! 

I am 10DPO and AF is due Tuesday on 8/10/13.....negative test yesterday and this morning :(

I am hoping I am still in the game!! CONGRATS on all the BFP's!!!!

this post is good luck ;)


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
Every time I log in now, I am hoping to see a post from Tynmeg, saying that she is much better. I hope this day will arrive very soon. We miss you here, Tynmeg. :hugs:
Madeline, we are flying there September 16th. This coming Friday is my last day at work, but I am going to continue working online, which is such a relief while I am at school and hopefully pregnant We will see how it goes. I do not want to stress too much. Yes, it feels sooo good throwing away stuff that you do not need and making more space for new things. I am not a hoarder at all, but still we have accumulated so much stuff during our years in this country. Its just crazy. 
My temp confirmed my O. I am 3dpo today. The plan is to stop temping and take the first pregnancy test at 11dpo. 
Ladies, I hope all your tests go well!!! It is all so confusing; I do not even know what some words mean. For example: neucal translucency, aberrations, Amnio. :wacko: Well, when the time comes I will have to do some research 
Katie, I remember you from other threads. GL to you!!! :flower:


----------



## Kesh89

Hey Lenka!!! - Nice to hear from you!! Can't wait to hear your update in a few days!! I'm really crossing my fingers for you this month and sending you tons of baby dust. 

Dont worry about all the crazy words, your doctor will explain everything to you. The Nuchal Translucency scan (NT scan) is just an ultrasound done around 12 weeks to measure the nuchal fluid in your babies neck, this checks for down syndrome. The Amnio is alot more complicated, I never had it done with my first because of the risk for miscarriage, I did however just get the regular blood work done and they told me my chances were so so so minimal for anything genetically to go wrong that I opted out of the Amnio. If I'm not mistaken they insert a really long needle into your abdomen and take some of the amniotic fluid and test it for genetic disorders, its gives you a more definitive answer as to what or if anything may be wrong.


----------



## Lenka78

Hey Kesh! :wave:
wow, sounds scary... But hopefully they know what they are doing... Thanks for clarification! How are you feeling???


----------



## Lenka78

StephieBell, GL!!! Please keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## MishishMosh

So af came. She's still here but has been unusually light. It could almost be considered spotting but I've been using tampons for fear of full force af. I can only assume that I am out.


----------



## CmonBFP

Mishi uggggg so sorry to hear it I am still sending you babydust coz unless the witch is fully there it could still be spotting :( 

I'm 10DPO today got another BFN....boring :(


----------



## Kesh89

Lenka- I've been feeling not bad! Just tired and still incredibly sore boobs, every other day I have nausea or heartburn, not terrible so I'm ok with that!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey I feel ya Lenka, I really am hoping to see some news from Tynmeg. But, I would not be surprised if it takes a while to get back on here. Definitely she is still in my thoughts and prayers.

I was going to say this earlier but the timing wasn't right...Hubby got the job!! He accepted the offer and we were even able to find an apartment there in New Hampshire over the weekend! Rent is higher than expected, and the heating costs will be through the roof (Lfrans...how do you DO IT?! We have an oil furnace...ugh) But we are SO excited for this new adventure and chapter in our lives! We set sail in 3 weeks from today. I put in my notice yesterday after the long weekend...YEAY! SIL moved in to our house for the time being and MIL is coming to visit next week. Love having both of them around...I think the extra family around will make it harder to leave for sure.

O day is set for Saturday! Lenka jealous you're already in your tww :D

Glad to hear everyone is doing well and a lot of the gross feelings of the 1st trimester seem to be waning for most of you ladies...love it! So sorry this is short...I'm often reading everyone's posts a couple times a day on my phone. Anyway, I'm thinking life will start settling down the first week of October......and it couldn't come fast enough!!


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, your hubby is a champion!!! :happydance: Congratulations! It is awesome that you also manage to find an apartment already! Now you can just relax and dive in in this ttc process. :winkwink: I can only imagine how beautiful New Hampshire is in the fall. I will definitely miss it in CA: golden leaves, cool air, hot chocolate, boots. 
Yep, I am in my tww... My favorite time is the first week after O, the second one is always very nerve-racking


----------



## StephieBell84

Lenka78 said:


> Steph, your hubby is a champion!!! :happydance: Congratulations! It is awesome that you also manage to find an apartment already! Now you can just relax and dive in in this ttc process. :winkwink: I can only imagine how beautiful New Hampshire is in the fall. I will definitely miss it in CA: golden leaves, cool air, hot chocolate, boots.
> Yep, I am in my tww... My favorite time is the first week after O, the second one is always very nerve-racking

thats my favorite week too! So much hope and excitement!


----------



## madeline36

StephtheHiker said:


> Hey I feel ya Lenka, I really am hoping to see some news from Tynmeg. But, I would not be surprised if it takes a while to get back on here. Definitely she is still in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I was going to say this earlier but the timing wasn't right...Hubby got the job!! He accepted the offer and we were even able to find an apartment there in New Hampshire over the weekend! Rent is higher than expected, and the heating costs will be through the roof (Lfrans...how do you DO IT?! We have an oil furnace...ugh) But we are SO excited for this new adventure and chapter in our lives! We set sail in 3 weeks from today. I put in my notice yesterday after the long weekend...YEAY! SIL moved in to our house for the time being and MIL is coming to visit next week. Love having both of them around...I think the extra family around will make it harder to leave for sure.
> 
> O day is set for Saturday! Lenka jealous you're already in your tww :D
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well and a lot of the gross feelings of the 1st trimester seem to be waning for most of you ladies...love it! So sorry this is short...I'm often reading everyone's posts a couple times a day on my phone. Anyway, I'm thinking life will start settling down the first week of October......and it couldn't come fast enough!!

WAHOO!!! Congratulations to DH and to you as well for making it happen and embracing this new adventure. Amazing. At least you'll arrive before the snow hits, right? Enjoy the fall color change. Lot's of transitions for us gals on this site- I swear this is a magical forum, as has been said before. Enjoy time with your in-laws. Yes, it is always hardest to leave just before it is time to do so. I think this is because you do get extra time with cherished friends/family and you really think about all the great things that you love about where you live. I have made big moves every few years and always feel like that, but it just means you've created lots of love in your life that will still be there!

Lenka- wow, your journey is also just around the corner. How cool that you get to work online during this time. When will you be done with school? Have classes started up again, or is it like many master's programs where it really never stops?

Mish-bummer about AF, especially since she taunted you a bit by being so late this month. Boo!

Steph, so are you officially in this month?

Lenka- to add to Kesh's great word definitions, abberations in chromosomes are changes that cause issues, like Down's Syndrome, which is when you have 3 of Chromosome 21 (called chromosomal 21 trisomy). Yes, you will learn about all of this when the time comes. I'm science nerd, so a lot of this stuff, especially genetics, I studies in school back in the day.

I had a cool blood test today that scans the baby's DNA to look for those very chromosomal abberations. I also learned that I don't have to have the NT ultrasound as previously planned, since this test and my October ultrasound will provide all that info. Because I'm over 35 my insurance covers some of the newer, more sophistocated blood tests that are more accurate than the standard blood tests (that are done in conjunction with the NT ultrasound). I guess there are some payoffs to being "advanced maternal age", lol!

Tomorrow is my last day of work here. I will miss my colleagues tremendously, but not the work itself. I'm excited for new adventures and a 2 mile commute!

Steph- will you also look for work in NH? You must be so glad to have given notice at your current job, as I recall that you didn't love it.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
How have you been? Where are you all? :shrug:
I am 6dpo today. I have been feeling some pressure in my low back for the past couple of days and some light cramping on and off. That is pretty much it. 
Wish you all a wonderful weekend! :flower:

Madeline, I am only left with two classes: last CPA class and the Capstone. So I should be done in December this year. No break between the classes: one finishes on Friday, the next one starts on Monday. Students cruelty...


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Hey everybody! Sorry it has been so long, it's been a crazy week. The new job is going really well, but I'm in court every day for 3-5 hours and cannot sit down during that time, so it has been a big physical adjustment. I'm doing my first trial on Monday, trying not to stress about it. My depression has also gotten much, much worse. I've talked to my doctor and am going back on a low dose of my medication, as I've decided it is much better for me and, by proxy, for baby. I am sad about it - I feel like a failure in a lot of ways, but I also am a huge proponent of not stigmatizing depression and other mental health issues, so I'm working on taking my own advice! :dohh:

What has been interesting/strange to me is my symptoms (outside of the mood swings, which I believe are tied to the depression as well as hormones) have really started to wane. I haven't really been nauseous in about a week, and my appetite has regulated itself. My bbs still hurt, still a bit fatigued, but I'm hoping that maybe I've coasted through and things will not have things come back with a vengeance! 

Madeline - thanks so much for thinking about me on Monday! Have you checked out Orange is the New Black? If so, you have to let me know what you think! I had a lot of sadness for Tynmeg as well - it really hit me, especially with her being the one who brought us all together. How are things going as the 'new girl'? I can relate! 

Lfrans - Congrats on hearing the heartbeat! Isn't it just the best sound in the world? Still feeling a bit better? 

Steph - CONGRATS!!! :wohoo: I am so excited for you and DH! He must be so, so relieved - I know when I was looking it was so hard to stay positive. The search can be so tough. You must be so excited. Congrats on the new apartment as well! I'm sure leaving family is bittersweet, but planes and phones make things a bit easier. And I've got to agree with Lenka - what a perfect time to be moving to NH!!

Kesh - how did the ultrasound go? How are you feeling? 

StephieBell - Welcome! FX That you get your BFP soon! 

Lenka - sounds like you guys have found the perfect plan - flying, being able to work online - I hope you have as little stress during your move as possible! This is such a huge life change, I hope nothing but the best for you two. You are testing in 5 days, no? FX for you!! :hugs: Cramping could be a great sign!


----------



## clacko

hey ladies, I know I haven't been on the thread for a long time. im sorry I haven't read all of your posts theres just too many!!! congrats to those who need it :p, sympathy for others and baby dust to anyone else :)

for me.........this cycle has been very weird for me. some of you may remember that last cycle I had a week of brown spotting before I got my positive opk on cd 23. well this cycle around cd17 when I had a tiny amount of pink spotting literally only once, then on cd 23 i started with dark brown spotting which continued up until cd 33! i didn't get a positive opk this cycle until yesterday cd35 a day before af is due, although cervix didn't feel like it did last cycle when i got my positive opk! so af should be due today and all i had is a little pink discharge this morning and nothing since. cervix feels low, soft and closed with white creamy discharge!

so who knows when i ovulated?

baby dust to you all x


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies I'm finally in the tww. I think this egg is a beast because I had the worst o cramps all day and a river of ewcm (hawt)... Lenka how many dpo are you??


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, I am 8dpo today (Monday). No symptoms whatsoever... I am so busy this week with packing, working from home, last week at school, goodbye meetings with my friends, hair and pedicure appointments. :wacko:
So far, I am planning on testing on Thursday. Sooo scared...
FX for you! A lot of EWCM is good!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka good on ya for holding out testing til 11dpo! I am planning to test next Thursday so we are one week apart. Glad you're getting a chance to see and hang out with all your people before you leave. Are you getting excited? Do you feel ready?

Madeline, natto-- how are your new jobs going??


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, I am happy to hear from you! It has been so quit here&#8230;. I am even afraid to write first or ask questions&#8230;. Ladies, I hope everybody is fine, just being busy&#8230; 
I am excited about moving, but at the same time very nervous. But I think once we get on a plane, I will feel fine and relaxed, even though I am afraid of flying. So far, I feel 50% ready but I am getting there.
I am 9dpo and today I have been feeling AF like cramps, which I never have so many days before AF!!!! I do not want to get my hopes up, but I am so hopeful!!!


----------



## madeline36

Hi ladies, good to be back. Just got busy with new job and not feeling well still. The nausea is waning, but my GI is just wrecked in general, so I spend a lot of time curled up in a ball on the couch. Ugh.

New job is going well, only 2 days in. I work for the health department and am in the WIC department (though I am not really WIC, it's just my cost code home base). I learned today that WIC is a baby friendly work environment, meaning you can bring baby to work up to 18 months old to promote breast feeding and maternal/baby bonding. I can't believe it. I feel so blessed. I don't think I can do that full time, but even a few days a week will help with child care costs and bonding.

Steph- yay, welcome to the TWW!! Did you get to BD around O time? Lots to celebrate so hopefully the BD was in full swing ;) Are you getting all packed up? I hope you get there in time to see the magical fall foliage!! It is something I've always wanted to see.

Lenka- oh, exciting! I recall you mentioned that you'll test no sooner than 11DPO, which is really soon! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you this month. What a great moving gift a BFP would be, right!! Are you all packed? Moving day is next Monday, yes?

Ready- oh, please don't be hard on yourself for needing some medication. You are strong and brave for handling the situation by getting the support and help you need. Pregnancy AND a new job are two HUGE things (plus you just moved in with DF-big change). Pregnancy alone can do a number on your biochemistry, and there is no failure in needing some help. I'm glad you can get it. Your job sounds intense, but I hope it's interesting. I was happy to hear that it's a job using your law degree, unlike your previous job. That is wonderful! Did you tell your employer about the baby? I'm glad your other symptoms waned.

Clacko-welcome back, and I hope you captured your O time, especially with a wacky cycle.

Lfrans and Kesh- how are you?

I had my 11 week appointment yesterday and they did a (surprise!) ultrasound. I wish DH could have been there. THe baby was doing summersaults in my uterus while we did the US. It was amazing, I couldn't stop smiling. We got some pics but they are pretty bad b/c baby moved so much. It looks like a tiny baby- fingers/toes/arms/legs/huge head. Wow! I should hear the results of the genetic tests this week, hoping for the best, of course.

Hope you all are doing well. I think of you often, even if I can't write as much. My new job has more stringent internet rules than my previous job, so B&B time has to wait until I get home. :)


----------



## MishishMosh

Ok ladies I have an update and need input. I began spotting one week late for af. 2 Days later had some red... but very little, for about 3 days. I am now still having pinkish Brown discharge. Just enough for a pantyliner. From the beginning of spotting until now is 13 days. is this normal?I've never had this. Usually the leftovers of AF are sparse and brown. This is like pinkish whiteish brown and creamy and it doesn't seem to be tapering off at all. anyone ever had this?


----------



## clacko

Iv had similar this cycle but mid cycle and still late for af, I'm now 4 days late. I had a positive opk when the spotting stopped at cd35 (I normally ov cd 23) with a 36 day cycle so I'm either 18dpo or 5dpo :-/ 

Sorry I don't have any idea what it could be though. My spotting started on cd 23 x


----------



## CmonBFP

mishi the only time I had that was after I had surgery to remove uterine polyps. 
Are you still getting negatives on the HPT?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Mishi did you just get off birth control in July?


----------



## lfrans

steph - congrats to your DH on his new job, NH is really pretty. Where will you be in new hampshire? 

madeline - sounds like your job is great! glad it is going well. Ultrasounds are so exciting. I have FX for good results from the genetic testing :)

Ready - do not beat yourself up about taking meds. I think it is a sign of strength to admit when we need some external help. Starting a new job and having a baby are 2 hugely stressful events. Just take good care of yourself.

TTCers- how are you all feeling?? When are you testing?

AFM- Im still exhausted and still having sleeping issues. It seemed to be better for a while, but since last week I am getting an average of 4-5 hours of sleep a night. Im exhausted, but cannot seem to be able to fall asleep. It is really affecting my ability to concentrate and focus at work and driving me crazy! Otherwise Im feeling ok. Nausea isnt so bad, Sometimes it hits and I just take it easy, but not as often as a few weeks ago.

I went to a geneticist yesterday with DH to take some blood tests to test us for our carrier status for certain conditions. I am going for my nuchal translucency ultrasound on monday and really looking forward to seeing the baby (while at the same time a little anxious to see that everything is ok.)

im starting to research car seats and strollers. Trying to figure out which strollers will work well with canadian winters and which car seats are safe and light weight in order to carry them.


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies!!!

How are you all doing?! Anyone getting ready to test???

Sorry I've been so quiet had a lot going on, had my first ultrasound Monday at exactly 7 weeks, all is well, heartbeat was 149!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## StephtheHiker

Madeline-- I can't BELIEVE how great your job ended up being for a pregnant lady...AWESOME!! I wish more jobs could be like that, how neat. BTW what does WIC stand for? I would consider working after I give birth if I could bring the baby to work, at least some of the time. Bonding is so important... So happy for you! So sorry you're still having such a rough time with the first trimester. Ugh!! If you're at 11 weeks now, should it start easing up soon...? I hope so. So cute the baby was jumping around...you most have been just over the moon!

Kesh--how neat! Very happy things seem to be progressing along nicely for you. Wonderful news on your side, too!

Lfrans--we're moving about an hour north of Manchester. Know any great places to shop? I went to college in a border town here in WA and the Canadians go crazy for shopping here in the States...I can only imagine what it would be like in a tax free state! Yes...the winters, I don't blame you for planning for them. It's a little cooler than in Montreal there...but I've NEVER experienced a snow-filled winter before! If snow sticks around for a week here in Seattle, it's pretty much the apocalypse and we'll soon result to anarchy, looting, etc:haha: What month do you usually get to start seeing grass again?

Clacko--I don't know much about the opks but I'd say you're probably 5 dpo then, so you're 2 days ahead!

Lenka--Sorry we all abandoned you for a while. I think things have been too crazy! You know how it is :D I know what you mean about being 50% ready to move... omgsh I'm so nervous for you for tomorrow mornings test! Let us know ASAP BFP or BFN but fx it's bfp!

2 weeks until we leave for our cross country trip! 3 weeks after we leave, I'll be flying back home for a friend's wedding. Ridiculous! Then, I'll drive our other car solo back to NH. Hopefully, and it seems like it will in fact work out, my 95 year old grandmother will come along and stay til Christmas. She is my world and it's so hard to think about moving away from her when she's so frail now. It would be a big responsibility to take care of her but it would be an honor <3 

Yes, Madeline, you are right when you said that you recall I didn't like my job too much. I think, besides the constant weddings and inlaw visits (would you believe my MIL is flying in tonight for another week visit? She can stay as long as she wants, she's incredible!), that work was the real reason I've been constantly unhappy this summer. Putting in my notice relieved stress. No longer am I letting the bully at work push me around! And he sees now he has no power over me and has given up. Ugh, I wish I would have realized he was this easy to deter sooner. Lessons learned and a great growing experience. Though, because this nonprofit was kind enough to me to give me experience as a project manager for almost a year now, that I feel getting another job will be easier than it had been in the past.

3 dpo. Clacko, Lenka, is it just the three of us?

PS Madeline I WILL be posting a picture of the leaves...CANT WAIT! :D


----------



## clacko

I don't normally have wacko cycles so maybe I did ovulate when the opk was positive even though it was very very late!! Af is now 5 days late but maybe only 6dpo x


----------



## lfrans

steph - oh boy, you are going to have an interesting year! I regularly drive through new hampshire and manchester on my way to visit my brother who lives in boston. I cannot speak for the manchester area, but generally boston does not get quite as much snow or quite as cold as we get here in canada, but you will definitely have snow for more than a week at a time! I used to live in vancouver, so I understand what you mean about seattle freaking out with some snow. I do know that we recently checked out some outlets. "merrimack premium outlets" https://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=101 I was ttc and did not buy much, but my husband bought tons. I also was in north conway recently and they have tons of outlets there. Otherwise I do not know much, Im sure you will learn soon. You will probably want to get yourself a VERY warm jacket. You will not be used to the cold and it is much colder than Seattle. Oh, and the alcohol in New Hampshire is cheap! They have HUGE liquor stores off the side of the highway, we often stop there to pick up something to bring home (too bad we have limits of what we can bring across the border).


----------



## Lenka78

Hey ladies,
I am planning to test today after 5pm. FX!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Aaaaaaakkkk Lenka nervous and fx!!!! Lfrans.... Good to know about the alcohol.... We were wondering about that since it's so expensive in Seattle! :)


----------



## Lenka78

just took a test. bfn.

It was a blue dye test. Are they as reliable as the pink ones?

I am 11dpo today. Will test again tomorrow. If AF does not show up by Saturday I will go and buy FRER.


----------



## MishishMosh

Ok I'm cd 12. I guess my question is...do I still monitor cm as usual and bd like normal? I'm confused.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
I tested again this morning at 12dpo and it is BFN again. I also have brownish cm when I wipe (sorry for TMI). This usually means that AF is on its way right on time. 
Feeling so defeated and disappointed. And scared. And lonely... 

I hope you all are fine!


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies I'm 7dpo today. Had a little pink spotting again today, not much though. Also pains in my back and around my side. Hoping the pink spotting isn't af coming early, even though its already late compared to usual! Tested this morning and bfn x


----------



## Lenka78

clacko, 7dpo is still too early. So FX for you!


----------



## clacko

Thanks lenka! I'm so hoping that my spotting is implantation bleeding! X


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - it aint over til its over. Both times I got a BFP I had brown spotting for a day or two and was convinced that i was out. When AF did not show i tested and had a BFP. If it isnt this month, it sucks, i know... but it will come!!

Clacko - 7 dpo is probably not AF on the way, maybe implantation


----------



## clacko

I'm really hoping so ifrans!! The wait is killing me. Iv had no spotting since before my positive opk until I had a little pink after an orgasm on 5dpo and then once at 6dpo and now 2 instances today when checking cp and the bit of blood specks in cm :-/


----------



## Lenka78

clacko, it makes two of us. I am going crazy here. :wacko: I need to pack and I have been packing, but I feel so emotionally drained and sad.... 
lfrans, thank you so much for your moral support! It made me feel so much better. :hugs:
My LP is usually 12 days, so if AF does not show up by tomorrow night at 13dpo, I am going to use my last test before our flight on Monday. 
As of now, I am having AF cramps and my bb are tender. I feel a little nauseous too, but this is because I am all stressed out. 
Sorry, ladies, for being a crying baby, but I can only vent here, with you. :nope::flower:


----------



## Lenka78

AF got me this morning... Well, onto cycle #5. 

How are you ladies? Have a nice weekend!


----------



## clacko

I had spotting again this morning which has stopped again!


----------



## StephtheHiker

So sorry to hear that Lenka. How are you feeling about that? Are you ready to go? Tomorrow's the big day, isn't it? Good luck! I'm 7 dpo now. No symptoms and don't think this is o our month either which I have mixed feelings about...


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, you know, strangely enough I feel ok about AF now. She is here and there is nothing I can do but except that fact. I have been thinking about what to do differently this cycle in term of ttc. Perhaps BD more often... Any suggestions, ladies?
If we do not get bfp this fifth cycle I am going to make an appointment with a FS. I have already found a fertility clinic in Santa Barbara...
Today is a crazy day, packing, packing and packing. But tomorrow we are going to be in CA already! :happydance:
Steph, fx for you! 
I hope that our other ladies will drop a line or two soon. I miss you all... :hugs:


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello ladies, it's been a lil while...I've read all your posts and i'm happy to hear that pregnancies, new jobs and moves are going well. I'm doing a lil better now, mc is finally over, took about 2 full weeks. Now to start saving money for the next try. With winter coming, it won't be as easy to make the drive but I guess it is what it is and will work when it's suppose to. I'm still feeling discouraged but have an appt with my fs on Thursday so I'm gonna ask if there's something we need to be doing differently. This is the 2nd mc so I know I can get pregnant but why can't I seem to carry them. They say that it's normal to have 3 mcs before further testing so we'll see what he says. Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers. I really did/do appreciate all your support.


----------



## lfrans

Tynmeg - Im glad MC is over. My cousin is a single mom, was never married and had a baby through IVF, after my MC she divulged to me that she had 2 before she had her son. He is now a healthy and happy 5 year old. I hope that the next time it works out for you. 

Lenka - sucks AF is here, but you have a great attitude. I know alot of places say to BD every 2nd day to get pregnant, but the 2 times I got a BFP, we did it almost every day.

Steph - at 7dpo I think ti would be pretty hard to tell.How are you feeling now?

How is everyone else?

AFM - Im doing really well. DH and I went for our NT ultrasound yesterday. everythign looked good. the measurement behind the neck was 1.1mm. We took some blood tests and should get the results tomorrow. Ultrasound was so cool, we saw the baby's legs and arms and profile of its face. We were able to see its brain (both hemispheres) so cool. Its already a smarty pants like its mommy.

We have just started telling our extended family and friends and so far everyone is so happy. My 4 year old nephew wants it to be a boy baby who will play football and hockey with him. I ensured him that regardless of its a girl or a boy he can play sports with the baby.


----------



## madeline36

Hi all,
Gosh, I can't believe I haven't popped in here in over 10 days. Sheesh! It's been pretty busy with my new job and out of town plans, but things are going well. Nausea is gone, thank GOD!! I'm still wearing my normal clothes but baby bump is starting to show. I figure I have a week left on my favorite jeans before I need to bust out the belly band.

Tynmeg- I'm so happy to see you back here and thank you for updating us on how you are doing. It warmed my heart to see that you and DW are moving forward with planning try #3 and I will already start sending out the good vibes that this is the ONE!!!

Lenka-welcome to CA! How was the big move? I'm happy that you in a place of peaceful acceptance of AF and your cycle. Maybe now that you are moved your body will be ready for a little bean. Is the ocean beautiful down there right now? Sept/Oct are my FAVORITE times to be on the coast. Enjoy your transition and I hope your stuff arrives in time that you don't have to live out of a suitcase for long.

Steph- you're up next for a big move, yes? How are you feeling today, now that it's 9 or 10 dpo? When do you move?

lfrans-so cool that you got to see your little bean and that everything is great! My 11 wk u/s also showed so much detail, it was amazing!!! I can't believe how much has formed so early. Glad baby has mama's big brain, lol!!!

Ready- how are you doing? How's the body feeling with all the standing you do with your new job? Me, I love sitting these days, lol! But, on the other hand, my hips get SO TIGHT if I don't move around frequently and exercise regularly. I guess my ideal schedule is a 1-hr workout followed by a nap, followed by a 10 min walk, then rest again....and so on!

clacko- bummer about the spotting, did AF get you in full force?


----------



## madeline36

Oh and step, you asked about WIC. WIC is "Women, Infants, and Children". It's a federal program that provides food (you get coupons to buys specific nutrient dense foods that women need pre and post natal), forumula, breast feeding counciling and immunizations/check ups for babies/kids ages 0-5. Basically it's a way to ensure pregnant women get the care and food they need, regardless of income, and that babies are also given the care/food they need to thrive. It's one of the few federal programs that gets bipartisan support usually b/c it always demonstrates that healthy moms/babies = healthy societies and less health care costs. I don't actually do anything related to it, just in the dept. I feel fortunate for that!!


----------



## clacko

Still no af in full force. Had blood test and hcg was 1


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey so I am actually 11dpo today and took a frer with fmu but bfn. Definitely feeling out this month but I'm not feeling bad about it. We move in less than a week, I've got going away parties and I'll be moving all our things since dh is still gimpy! 

Tynmeg I'm so glad to hear from you. Wishing the best for you and your dw. I'm hoping that two mc is all we'll have to deal with... Keep saving and hoping. There's definitely a baby in your future.

Lfrans... Thanks for the info on nh especially the booze prices! We're going to have to try it out seeing as it's unlikely I'm pregnant, this month at least!

How's everyone else? So glad to hear from you Madeline especially that you're feeling better!! I was getting worried. Keep in touch!


----------



## Lenka78

Hey ladies,
I just want to drop a couple of lines. 

First of all, Tynmeg, welcome back! :hugs:

Steph, how are you? Any news?

Hugs to everybody else.

I am sitting on a balcony now overlooking the Pacific Ocean, it is a sunny and beautiful day here CA is awesome; it is so different from Pennsylvania. I had a couple of days when I felt very sad, when I finally realized that we had moved and we do not know a single soul here. But it should get better, I will get used to it. We need a baby asap, then I will feel complete.

Another reason why I was upset is that I failed my last class. Rather they failed me. I have done everything that was required to be done, but their system shows that I did not complete the last week homework. Luckily, on the website where the homework is done, you can see the time when it was completed. Now I have to prove them wrong. How ridiculous! I spent $3,000 on that class, 10 long weeks (about 30hrs a week, like a full time job almost), and they just gave me a fail. Just like that :growlmad:

Well, ladies, hope everything is fine with you. Enjoy your weekend. :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka, it is such a huge change to move across the country and leave everything you know. I'm just now starting to realize this... It's especially hard after saying goodbye to everyone you care about the most! It's going to take some time I'm sure and I really hate to admit it but it's easy for me to fall into pits of depression so I'm starting to dread that. Hopefully you can get involved in your community quickly.

Yesterday we threw a going away that turned much larger than initially expected. I took a frer in the morning at 13dpo and it was a clear bfn so I enjoyed nursing a drink (mainly nursed it cause I was so distracted and overwhelmed by the crowd)

Hope everyone is ok. Jealous of your beach view Lenka!!


----------



## madeline36

Hi Ladies,
Lenka, you have one friend in CA....,but too bad I live 8 hrs away.....you will make friends, but I know it takes time. I've made big moves 4x and I always had that time where I was alone and a bit lonely. It can be a good time to really discover more about yourself or join a club/class, etc.

I'm so sorry to hear about your class-was it some kind of glitch? Can you challenge this? Ugh. I can't imagine that frustration. I hope that you get a passing grade AND a BFP soon!!

Steph- moving day almost here. How are you feeling about it? Glad you are okay with what are so far BFN. Maybe your BFP will come when you are settled in NH (lots of time to BD on those long cold nights!!!). THen again, you aren't out yet!

Natto, lfrans, Clacko, Tynmeg, and kesh- thinking of you ladies and sending warm thoughts.

My dear friend who was prego had her baby 6 weeks early on Friday. Ironically she was supposed to come to a dinner party at my place on Fri, and had just left a text saying "Will be there. Doc said this baby is likely to go to full term". Then BOOM, a few hours later she was in labor. Baby is okay but in NICU due to lung development and thermoregulation issues (normal).

The whole thing just again brought me back to how much uncertainty there is in the natural process of creating life . We have all this technology to see our babies, watch them grow inside us, count the days until conception/ovulation, etc, yet we are still at mother nature's mercy. I am feeling grateful that things are going well for me today, and hope that all of us here have the fates on our sides as we move from TTC to baby's birth! Symptom wise, I'm doing fine-just gaining a bit of weight and wanting fatty foods like lasagna! It finally rained here too, so that chill weather made me want to indulge. Otherwise, feeling good and I've moved into T2! Woot!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I've been on the road a week and I come back to no new replies?? I guess this thread died. Wishing you all the best! Gonna try our hardest for a baby this month. Our apartment is lovely and people are so nice. Though I am feeling a bit of culture shock especially going grocery shopping. Hopefully we'll settle in and meet new people.

Madeline did all your tests come back ok?

Lenka how is sunny CA? Were you able to work things out with your class?

Lfrans I passed through Montreal kind of unexpectedly. At the last minute we decided to drive through Ontario and Quebec. DEFINITELY want to visit there when we have some time... The leaves right now are so beautiful!


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, hey! :wave: I am here!!! So glad to see you here&#8230; :hugs: How was your trip? You will get used to the new place very soon, I am sure!
I am in LOVE with California!!! Such an amazing state. Santa Barbara is just gorgeous. 
I passed that class, so everything is fine now. Thank you for asking. I am working on another class now. :wacko:
I think I missed my ovulation this month&#8230; :shrug: I mean we did not BDed enough. We were traveling a lot, I was not using opks and it looks like I ovulated a couple of days earlier than usual. Also, Ovufriend has changed my O date twice already. So I am all confused...
At least I am living my life now. :shipw:
Natto, Madeline, Kesh, lfrans, Tynmeg, how are you ladies??? I hope everything is fine with all of you!!! 
Steph, what cd are you? FX for us this month!


----------



## lfrans

Steph - I have been lurking around waiting to see what was happening... Im glad to hear that your move went well. Im also glad to hear that you liked Montreal. It has been really nice here the past few days, I hope you managed to come in good weather. Enjoy NH, I know Ill be passing by eventually (whenever I go see my brother in Boston) GL with trying this month!!

Lenka: Congrats! Im glad to hearthat you passed. Dont worry about this past month, it may have been enough BDing, but you will know that soon enough, if not, there is always next month. Great attitude though!

Madeline - hows your friend's baby doing? I had 2 friends give birth early in the past 2 months. (3 and 4 weeks, both babies are doing well).How are you feeling??

AFM - I am doing well, I saw the dr on monday and all is well. I have gained 1 lb. Its a bit weird to be looking to gain weight when Im so used to trying to maintain a certain weight... I havent been sleeping again, but totally unrelated to pregnancy. When I get anxious I do not sleep, and we are in the middle of negotiating a house deal. It kinda fell into our laps. Im going to be working on writing up an offer tonight. 

The lady who owns the house is moving and very nostalgic, she seemed to really like me and DH and despite the fact that she knows we cannot offer her as much as other people, she wants us to have the house. We have verbally agreed on a price and I am going to bring her in a written offer asap. FX!! It would be really nice to buy a house pre-baby.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lfrans, yes buying a house would be so great before the baby! Fingers crossed for you... I can't say too much about Montreal since it was night time and we just drove through. Just one question... Why dos Quebec not follow the bilingual sign laws? I like languages so even though I don't soak French, I could get by just fine but it was surprising to see road closure and construction updates only in French. When I go back to visit I'll let you know, ok? I'm craving a coffee place that's not dunkin donuts ...icky....

So glad you like California, Lenka!! That is a very beautiful part of the state. For me, I like seasons but I can totally understand the appeal! Are you meeting anyone yet?


----------



## Lenka78

Lfrans, good luck with the house purchase! It is a nerve wrecking process but at the same it is an exciting one. 
Step, do you mean if we are meeting new people? Guess who we met in the outskirts of Santa Barbara at a local farmers market?! My fiancés ex-girlfriend!!! They used to date for about five months when they were still teenagers. She lives in LA now and was just visiting SB with her friend. Well, I am a very jealous person, but that girl was so sweet We even visited her in LA one time after that. Such a small world we live in Beside her, we do meet people here and there. In any case, I feel like at home already. My mom has a point by calling me gypsy 
Tynmeg, how are you? I also wonder how Natto is She just disappeared...


----------



## StephtheHiker

I know, Lenka, I was wondering the same thing! Also...getting ready to O. I'm guessing you're already in the tww lenka or did you say that you missed it completely? It might be good to take a month off anyway, even if it was on accident. That's so great you can adjust and meet others so quickly! Usually, I don't expect to fit in very well because of language issues/new culture but this time I'm still in my own country where I speak the language fluently. So maybe it will be easier. But, the process of meeting people sounds too exhausting right now.


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, we BD on cd 10, 12 and 14. I usually O on cd 14-16. But this cycle my OF gave me crosshairs on cd 12, so, we BD last time on cd14 and just relaxed. Then, on cd 18, the crosshairs shifted to cd15! So, I didn&#8217;t even bother to BD more. We will see. But I have to tell you, I think I have been experiencing some weird symptoms that I did not have previous cycles. These are:
- A lot, like a lot of creamy cm up to 6dpo, then it just suddenly stopped;
- Excessive saliva, to the point I have to spit up;
- Yesterday I had a glass of water and it tasted soooo weird to me but not to my DF. It tasted very sweet when it wasn&#8217;t.
I hope I am not imagining all this&#8230;. AF is due next this coming Friday (I am 8dpo today)&#8230; I only have one test left, but I am not sure if I am going to use it until Friday. 
Steph, GL to you! Get busy. :winkwink: And enjoy the fall in the meantime. Btw, how was that wedding that you were planning to attend?


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, take a look at this article:
https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant

So informative, at least it was for me. 

_The day before ovulation: Interestingly, the day before ovulation is actually a better day to conceive on than the day of. This may be because sperm that are ejaculated the day before ovulation have had time to mature and reach the egg.

Two days before ovulation: Even more interesting, researchers have found that a womans chance of conceiving two days before ovulation is just as likely, if not more likely, as the day before ovulation. What this means for couples trying to conceive is that timing intercourse to occur a couple days before ovulation and the day before ovulation will give them the greatest chance of conceiving.
- See more at: https://www.justmommies.com/getting...est-time-to-get-pregnant#sthash.J0Wke5HV.dpuf_


----------



## StephtheHiker

Thanks for the info, Lenka! The reason why I was hesitant to respond was because I thought I may have ovulated Saturday night. I had tons of watery cm and slight o pain that night. The next morning it dried up. However, yesterday and today I've been having more cm again. Quite a bit but not like before. If I did o sat/sun, I should be 3 dpo now. I hope you are right about the bding. I think I oed on cd 13. We bd cd 10, 12, 13, and 14. We haven't since because I'm pretty sensitive now, tmi, but the point is I hope we caught that egg!

In other news, our sweet dog, a real rescue, has cost us quite a bit in vet bills lately for minor health issues and also a limp. Turns out she tore her acl and surgery is the only way to fix it. This will be at LEAST 2000 on top of the 500 we've already spent. She's 9 years old, or so we assume. She was found on the side of the freeway with s big chain around her neck, bleeding. I knew with all the litters of puppies she had in the past and her rough life she had before us that she wouldn't live very long, even for a Rott. Her quality of life is still pretty good. And we just don't have the money to fix her. :-( which she runs the risk of tearing the other knee by limping. Should we give her up? She's one of those perfect dogs you read about in children's books. No bad habits whatsoever. Never has gone to the bathroom in the house, chewed on anything, doesn't bark. Great around kids, other dogs, cats. She's even gentle and thoughtful around my 95 year old grandma. Putting her down would be wrong. I give her 3 more good years. 

She's all we have here, 3000 miles from home, but I'd give her up immediately if she could get this surgery.


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, lets hope you did catch that egg!!! And, hey, we are always approximately 7 days apart. I am 10 dpo today, you are 3dpo  correct. :thumbup:

Sorry about your dog!!! Please do not ask me for any advice here. :nope: I hope you will find the right solution and/or she will get better soon!!! I have never had a dog in my life, but we have been wanting to get a French bulldog puppy as soon as we move to CA But I know how the medical care for pets can become so expensive. 

AFM, I am entering the most emotionally draining period  a couple of days before AF. Ugh I had nausea yesterday. And I think I have it this morning. Lolol. Unless I am imagining it. My LP is 12 days, so we will see very soon

Enjoy your day and see you here very soon. :flower:


----------



## Tynmeg

Hi Ladies, glad to see that you two are still on this thread and trying for a baby. I hope this is your month! I wonder what all our preggo moms are doing and how they are feeling.
Steph - That's awful about your dog, I have 2 and can't imagine life without them. I hope things work out the way it should.
AFM - I had my appt with the specialist and he decided to send me for all the testing to make sure there's not a reason for these recurrent miscarriages. I'm so glad he didn't make me wait for the 3rd, which is the normal rule of thumb. I went the other day for the tests, get this....23 vials of blood! Crazy! I was a little dizzy after all that but survived just fine. I'm eager to get results but they take 2 months to a year. I figure I'll wait for the 2 month ones but I'm not waiting a year for the genetic one before we try again. Today is cd 2 for me, first cycle since the mc and it's a little strange not to be getting ready to take my clomid tomorrow. Oh and I got a new job! I've been Temporary full time, covering a mat leave, and I went for an interview and got a permanent FT job. I'm excited, I start it in 2 weeks.

FX for you both! This is the month!


----------



## Kesh89

Hey Ladies!!
Hope you all are doing well!! 
Congrats on the job Tynmeg, and glad to hear you seem to be doing well :)
Lenka - Are you waiting until AF to test?? Have you been doing anything different with your cycles??
Steph - So sorry to hear about your dog :( Thats heartbreaking, I honestly don't know what I would do in your situation, vets are definitely expensive!! I hope you can come to a solution that makes you happy. When will you be testing??


----------



## StephtheHiker

Kesh, it's good to hear from you again! How's the first trimester going for you?

Tynmeg, good to hear from you too. Glad people are stopping in just to see how us late bloomers Lenka and I are doing. :D

We put our dog on some pain medications and anti inflammatories and it seems to really have perked her up. We can't pay for the surgery, but hopefully the pain meds will keep her limp away and she won't blow the other knee. She is happy with us and I don't see a reason to give her up or definitely not put her down while her quality of life is still pretty good.

Kesh--I'll be testing next Thursday...ok.....maybe next Wed or Tues :blush: I may only be 3 DPO today although I think I'm 4. Lenka...you said you're waiting til when again?? Tomorrow? Just praying for a bfp for you girl! :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies!!! :flower:
Tynmeg, huge congratulation on your FT job!!! It is so good to see you are in a happy mood!
Kesh, hey!!! How are you feeling??? 
Steph, I could not sleep all night last night, I would wake up every 2 hrs, I am sooo nervous... AF is due Friday. She is always very punctual. So if AF does not show up by Saturday afternoon/evening, I am going to test. I am afraid to think that what if she shows up... "Late bloomers" - so well said and so funny! :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I just wanted to pop in and say that I have been following this thread for what seems like ages! You guys are awesome. It was the reason I finally signed up to this site.

Lenka and Steph-I'm always waiting for you to post another update, and I keep tabs on you. Sorry to hear about your dog, and I hope this is both of your months. I always say a little prayer for you guys. You are all truly inspirations. I'll go back to my corner now. Take care!


----------



## Lenka78

terripeachy said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that I have been following this thread for what seems like ages! You guys are awesome. It was the reason I finally signed up to this site.
> 
> Lenka and Steph-I'm always waiting for you to post another update, and I keep tabs on you. Sorry to hear about your dog, and I hope this is both of your months. I always say a little prayer for you guys. You are all truly inspirations. I'll go back to my corner now. Take care!

Wow, thank you Terri for such warm words!!! :hugs:
Emotional support is so great here!!! 

What about you? Please share with us!!! :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yeah, Terri, get back here, no hiding in corners! 

You're so sweet! :hugs: What's your story??


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka did you test today?


----------



## terripeachy

My story? ha ha. Where to begin?
First, I'm getting married this Saturday at the ripe age of 39. I talked to my doctor a few months ago and told her that I wanted to TTC, and she said that I needed to get started because of my age (yah, no kidding). Anyway, once she told me that, she gave me prenatals and said that 'all systems were go.' That's when I started stalking forums, and finding out all I could about fertility in a nutshell. HA!

So long story short, this is my third cycle trying and I'm just hoping that we do the right stuff this time around. Because of my age, the doctor said to chart my temps and if nothing happens in 4 months, go back and see her. 

I'm so happy that my fertile time is now, so if we had a honeymoon baby, that would be awesome, but I'm just going to remain calm, and try my best. HA!!HA!! I packed lots of lingerie and cute outfits for the honeymoon. I'm ready for this to work.

Thanks for the kind welcome.


----------



## lfrans

hey everyone - hope you are all doing well.
Im doing pretty good, 15 and a bit weeks. most of the crappy 1st trimester symptoms are gone. I am still tired, but mostly due to the stress of trying to negotiate a house. Long story, but we are thinking of walking, the woman is driving us nuts, and I really cannot take it right now. All of my first trimester tests came back normal, so thats all good. I feel like im starting to show a little bit. People who know me well see it too, but random people probably just think i have a pot. 

Steph Lenka - FX I really want BFPs for you this month!!!

Tynmeg, glad to hear from you. I am glad they are doing testing now and not waiting for a 3rd mc, that would be brutal.

Terri- nice hearing from you, Enjoy your wedding!!! My biggest advice to everyone is really to forget about any planning issues that happened and enjoy every moment. Where are you going for your honeymoon?? GL with TTC! hopefully this is your month!


----------



## Lenka78

StephtheHiker said:


> Lenka did you test today?

How did you know Steph? lolol I did... and it is a BFN... 
And my temp drop by 0.2... And my boobs do not hurt anymore. I have to prepare myself to be out... 

Lfrans, so nice to hear that you are doing fine and all your tests age good!!! 

Terry, enjoy your honeymoon! It would to be the best time to conceive a baby, so romantic... 

Later. :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka--ugh I'm sorry :( I only knew because I know I have trouble holding out...I'd give it til tomorrow. If still BFN, then I'd prepare myself. I'm not feeling any symptoms yet but it's only 4 or 5 dpo so that doesn't mean anything at all. This will also be our 6th cycle ttc, not including the month we skipped.

Lfrans--Good to hear from you. 15 weeks already...I can't believe how quickly it's flying by! So sorry the house negotiation is going poorly. Dealing with a difficult person is hard, so is having to walk out when you've already invested so much time and energy in it. I really hope you can find your house before baby comes along. What kind of place are you looking into?

Terri--Aww a honeymoon baby would be SO EXCITING! Where are you going? My friend got pregnant on her honeymoon. They decided not to use bc because she had a family history of infertility. Well, they succeeded their first month! Baby dust to you :D Congrats on the wedding.:hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you, Steph. :hugs:

I am upset now and even a little angry, but I know, I will give birth to a healthy baby one day! I am just going to keep my eyes on the prize during this ttc process and it will keep me going!!! 

FX for you!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka, are you feeling better today? :hugs: So sorry this wasn't your month. I'm not sure if it'll be our month, either. We did everything right this time, too.

Enjoying the New England fall is not in the plans for today. Our car has issues and we can't drive it til we fix it...so it's grubby car clothes and swearing at machines for us today!

Hope everyone has a great weekend :D


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, I feel even more upset today, because I started spotting... I am definitely out this month. But why on earth, did I have nausea and boobs on fire for several days in a row almost all day long?... 
Sorry about your car... Enjoy your weekend in any case. Hugs.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Spent 8 hours on the car today and it's still not fixed! We should finish it tomorrow. :growlmad: I've been locked in the house most the week with no car, had been looking forward to the weekend! Aw well :dohh:

Lenka--I wish there were something I could say to make you feel better. The months where our body tricks us are the worst. That happened to me in July. I could have SWORN I was pregnant, I was just waiting for the tests to confirm my suspicion. Angry tears for sure! Feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Hey Steph, hopefully you will fix the car tomorrow! How is your DF? Is his ankle better? 

Af is here... Well, it is what it is... We should BD more often... And I am going to buy a bunch of opk's. This cycle must be ours. If not, I think we should go to a FS... Never thought I would have to...

Edit: I am having a glass of wine, and here come tears... Feeling sorry for myself... Damn it... Tomorrow I should be ok, in two weeks even better. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Steph.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Ladies!!
The wedding was simply amazing! My feet are killing me from dancing all night, but I wouldn't trade it for the world! I cried my eyes out for most of the ceremony (my mom passed away last year), and then I started laughing hysterically midway through the vows. I think the guests were doing the same.

We leave tomorrow at 4am for the Carribbean. It's going to be fabulous. So today the plans are to open presents, finish packing, watch football, and make babies. HA!!HA!!

lenka-sorry AF got you again. She's the worst.
steph-good luck getting the car fixed. *sigh*


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, you did not tell us it was your wedding day... Or I missed it? Congratulations!!! Enjoy your honeymoon and come back pregnant. :winkwink:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Aww the wedding sounds like it was so fun! I hope you have a blast on your honeymoon :D

Lenka are you feeling better?:hugs:

Testing tomorrow! Eep


----------



## Lenka78

Hey Steph,
I do feel better. I am going to schedule a HSG test, I do not know if I have to be seen by a FS first, but I want to do this test first. Found a place already, they charge $395 cash. 
So excited for you for tomorrow!!!! Hope you will get your well-deserved BFP!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Lfrans - So great to hear from you! I'm so happy things are going well with the pregnancy. Are you planning on finding out the sex? In another 4 weeks, you would know..hehehe. 

Terri - Congratulations! And I hope you BD for days and come back from your honeymoon with a BFP!

Lenka - Sorry about AF, she really sucks, I hope this next cycle is your time. Only 2 weeks and you'll be BDing and in the Tww again. FX for you. How are you settling into the new place?

Steph - Testing tomorrow, wahoo, I hope this is it for you. How many dpo will you be? I miss Natto, she kept us so well organized. lol


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg, lolol about Natto keeping us well-organized. 
What about you? How are you? 

We are settling well. Thanks for asking. I just love it here. Have no regrets whatsoever that we moved here. We are currently renting an apartment in Santa Barbara. Our lease expires at the end of November. We have found a nice apartment in Pacific Palisades, it's the outskirts of Santa Monica. They are doing our background check, hopefully we will get it. The apartment has a balcony overlooking the mountains. Beautiful. It is 75 degrees and sunny. LOVE it. :)


----------



## lfrans

Terri - Enjoy your honeymoon and congrats on the wedding!! 

Lenka - Im glad you are enjoying your new home.

Steph - how are you? 

Tynmeg - We go back and forth on whether we want to find out. The ultrasound is booked for Nov 11. I think we will end up finding out, but we also like the idea of the surprise.... Ahhh!!! Im not good with decisions! I had a dream the other night that it is a girl, before that for a whle i was convinced it would be a boy. 

AFM - all is good, still negotiating on the house - its complicated, the woman selling has people helping her who seem to be taking advantage of her. Her counter offer was ridiculous. We called her directly to tell her that we could not sign it and explained why and she had no idea what was in it. She had briefly discussed what to put in, the person writing it exageratted things and told her to sign the paper (which apparently she did not read). I am not sure if this is true or not. But, she is willing to continue negotiating. So we may still end up with that house.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lfrans, that's ridiculous about the house. Goes to show you you should read everything you sign! I hope the lady is telling the truth. We're looking to buy in six months and I am not looking forward to the negotiations! Good luck! What's the house like?
I think you should find out the sex. After all, you've got a whole group here dying to know!

Tynmeg I know natto was great for that. Too bad she and Madeline seem to be gone for good.

Lenka it's always good to hear how much you love your new home. That's wonderful!

Today is 11 dpo for me, I tested with frer and fmu. Bfn. Although I'm not completely out, I'm most likely out. We had so many good tries in at the perfect time this month too. I guess it wasn't meant to be.

Also today is pregnancy and infant loss remembrance day. Although I have lost two pregnancies, i can't imagine the pain of a mother who has lost their newborn.


----------



## Lenka78

Good morning ladies,

Steph, 11dpo is still too early... There is still a very good chance that the second line will appear tomorrow or even a couple of days later. FX!!! I cannot even imagine the pain of loosing a baby... I can't even think about it..... :nope:

Steph, do you temp? Do you use opks? Forgive me if you said it already many times. 

Lfrans, hey, good luck with the house!!! I personally would want to know the sex of my baby. I would love to have a boy first, and then a girl. I want to name the boy John... Eh... :blush:

Madeline, Kesh, come back !!! :growlmad::flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka, I used to temp. I even took a class on all these because the Catholic church recommends you take a natural family planning class...and I'm so happy they did because I had to stop taking bc after pre stroke symptoms and I just was tired of putting chemicals in my body. This way we could prevent babies without messing with my hormones. I don't temp anymore but that's because my cm has always matched up with my o time in temps. I can predict from the day I o what day I'm going to start my period (although my lp varies from 14 to 15 days) This month was a bit odd because the day I thought I oed, Saturday night, my cm dried up for most of Sunday, but came back later that night and stayed around for 24 hours. However, it was not the super fertile kind, it was the mostly fertile (and not the just slight fertile kind) So I'm supposing I could be only 9 or 10 dpo but I really think that I'm 11.

A few cycles ago I thought i had oed but it was only cd 11 and I had never oed that early in my life before so I didn't really believe it. But yup, period came on cd 26 (really at the end of cd 25). And I had really bad phantom pregnancy symptoms that month. Ugh. This month, nothing.

We'll see. I still have one more test! You temp, right? Do you track your charts online?


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, if I understand you correctly, you had pre stroke symptoms? If yes, can you please share them with me...
I also have fertile cm four days before O. I do temp and I use Ovyfriend. I am also waiting for ic opk's, they should be here any day now, I want to use it from cd8 up to cd 20. I used to use CB digital.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka it's been 7 years since a doctor told me that but yes I think was sudden migraines and blurry vision and leg aches. I'm not sure, sorry :-( she just asked me a bunch of questions when I went to refill and she wouldn't refill. I found out in may that blood clot disorders run in my family.


I can't hold it in anymore! 12 dpo is my day that if I get a bfn then I give up. So you can imagine my surprise, peeing at 430 because my flight to Seattle is ungodly early, that I got....:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: 

What?? I am shocked!!


----------



## Lenka78

Aaaaaa!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Wow!!! So happy for you!!! Did your tell your DF??? 

Enjoy it now... :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

I did. Right away. He looked suspicious at first because I'm always squinting at tests trying to see anything but he saw it right away, too. We're both cautiously optimistic. It's so early and I've had two mc before but... Hey, I'm bursting anyway! I only wish we could have gotten our bfps together..... But I'm sure you won't be far behind!

The reason why I was really not expecting this was because I feel perfectly normal. No sore bbs, no nausea, no fatigue. Weird!


----------



## Lenka78

Let's hope for a sticky bean this time!!!
I don't believe in symptoms anymore. Maybe it is a good sign that you do not have any symptoms. 
Let me ask you, when your DF had an surgery on his ankle, was it performed under a general anesthesia?


----------



## AngellaHas2

Well??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## AngellaHas2

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Tynmeg

Steph-OMG! So excited for you. Congratulations and I hope and pray its a super sticky lil bean and you have a wonderful pregnancy. After having 2 mc's myself, I really understand being cautiously excited, but try hard to let yourself be excited and think positive thoughts. Hugs! And congrats again! 

Angella- looks like a BFP to me, congrats!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph!-Congratuations, girlfriend!! That is such great news. I am so happy for you. Definitely keep us updated on your progress. I'm glad you didn't have symptoms. I read about all these symptoms, and I never feel a thing-ever! So that gives me hope.

Lenka-I hope your credit check comes out ok for your new place too. The Pacific Palisades has such a nice name. 

I cant see the other posts, but thanks to lfrans and tynmeg for the well wishes.

AFM-the honeymoon was awesome. We went to Antigua and stayed at a Sandals resort-all inclusive. It was one of the best vacations ever, especially now that I have a husband. I am just SO happy. My temperature spiked the first morning in Antigua, but I think it may have been because it was so warm there. It has steadily dropped and is just doing something funky. In the past, I O'ed on CD 13 consistently (which would be the 13th), and this time FF is saying that I haven't even O'ed and it's already the 19th. I don't know if the change in locale did something, although Antigua is the same time zone. What-EVER. Hubs and I bd'ed a lot and it was FAN-freaking-tastic. It would be nice to have a honeymoon baby, but if not, we're eager to keep trying. Next month I have to go see the doctor if I'm not preggers as I'm 39, and getting up there...


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, welcome back! What an attitude!!! :thumbup: That is the way to make babies! :winkwink: FX!


----------



## lfrans

steph- woohoo!!!!! congrats!!! im so happy for you. totally hear you about being cautious after 2 mc. i was a nervous wreck after 1. i hope you are feeling ok. not too good, its weird, but the nausea made me feel more confifent in the pregnancy this time around.

teei- your honeymoon sounds like it was awesome. i love your attitude. if this isnt your month do what you have to do. your age is getting up there, but it isnt impossible!

lenka- GL! hope this is your month

Afm, im in NJ for til tomorrow for work. bored out of my mind right now. i was super excited though. i felt the baby kick last night. felt like a little poke. only happened once.


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-I bet it was exciting feeling that kick. So happy for you! Your status still says TTC. You should change it, mama.

My chart continues to be wonky. FF won't give me an O date, and it's messing with my mind. My body feels a little different (for once in my life), but the computer should know, I guess. My temps are seriously jagged. I am going to try to put it in my signature.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/477f67


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies sorry I've been out since Thursday. It's been so crazy here with helping a friend with her wedding then another with moving then my grandma with her packing!

My mom in typical mom fashion had to ask if I was pregnant, she asks a lot. I couldn't say no. She and my dad are just si happy but they know to be realistic about it. Meanwhile, I've been EXHAUSTED. Bone tired! Going up a flight of stairs is such effort. Does this pass??

Lfrans, feeling the baby kick would be soooo awesome! Have you felt it again?

Terri did you figure out how to put it in your signature? I'd love to take a look at it. Have you oed yet do you think? Good luck!!

Lenka are you about to o?


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

lfrans, yay for the baby's kick! :dance:

Terri, is this your first month temping? Do you use opks?

Steph, seems like all pregnant women are exhausted in their first trimester. So hang in there. :hugs:

I should O in a few days. We BDed last night and are going to do it every other day till I am cd16. So funny my DF counts my cycles a little differently. According to his calculations, we are on cycle 5. lolol. I love how the Brits say: "Bless him". 

:flower:


----------



## lfrans

terri -thanks for pointing that out. I did not remember to change it. Hmm your chart is wonky, but seemed to turn wonky around day 13... so maybe you oed then? Prior, it is really normal looking... Dunno.. Maybe speak to a doctor if things dont work out this month?

Steph- Oh I hear you on the exhaustion, it does get better. I had other stresses starting my 2nd trimester and I wasnt sleeping, but even without sleeping, i wasnt as tired as my 1st trimester. 

Lenka - FX!!! my dh also counted the cycles that we tried differently than me! He figured the 1st cycle was "practice" and didnt count haha.

AFM - I have not felt a definite kick since saturday evening, but on sunday was feeling it moving quite a bit - i was sitting around alot doing nothing waiting for flights though. I was busy yesterday running around looking for maternity clothes and I tend to notice the baby more when im not doing anything.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka if possible bd every day! Contrary to forum myth, the more the better!


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - I agree with steph - thats what i did and it worked for us.


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you ladies so much for your advice. I will try my best to make sure that we BD every day, especially once I get a positive OPK. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I was able to get my chart in the signature line, so all can see it now!
I have been temping for 3 months now, and the traveling made my chart look kind of crazy. I have neither crosshairs or a dashed line. So, I'm just patiently waiting for AF or an increase in temp. at some point. We're still honeymooning, so I have been trying to ignore the second half of the chart. My first half looks completely normal. 

I'm too cheap for OPKs. I'll just temp until I need to do additional stuff. I am going the doctor at the end of next month if things remain weird.

Lenka-This is the month!! I don't want you to leave me, but you've been trying longer than I have, so I hope you do leave! hee hee.

Lfrans-Your status is awesome.

Steph-Going up stairs makes you exhausted? I am so not ready for this. I walk up and down stairs (double time) all day for work. I guess I will be taking it slower one of these days.


----------



## lfrans

Terri - It is strange - but FF is just an ap. It is not absolute science. If your chart looked like the second half from the beginning it would be more worrisome... Are you temping at the same time each day? If you travelled during that time and changed time zones or are not sleeping as well I believe it can change things... Best thing is to ask a doctor, but do not give up hope because a computer program is not putting in a line onto a chart.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I agree with lfrans. I used to temp everyday actually to prevent pregnancy and I stopped because my chart was all over the place. Mostly cause I was doing it wrong!  but, I found that checking cm was just as effective.

I have had trouble falling asleep since I got pregnant. That was really the only thing that made me think, maybe I AM. Last night was so bad and such a pit of worry that I was sure I lost it. I wish I wouldn't do this to myself. I felt pretty good and worry free until last night. Lfrans, did you feel that way this time around at all?

Lenka, Terri... Good luck!! I think you did o, but we'll see. Glad you're staying positive!


----------



## lfrans

Steph - OMG sleep was horrible in my first trimester!! I would fall asleep, but then would wake up at 3am and could not fall back asleep. I ended up speaking to my doc and pharmacist and took gravol or benadryl to help me stay asleep. I am sensitive to these meds and often cut the pills in half so I wasnt drowsy the next day. Do not take any meds before you talk to a healthcare professional though.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph and Lfrans-I am really good about taking my temps. Even though Antigua is in the same time zone, my sleep was messed up from flying, I was eating and drinking, so it was just an odd month. I'm not that concerned about it, yet. This is the first month that it's seemed different, so it may be an anomaly. No biggie.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, how long are your cycles? FX for you!!!

Mine are 28 days. I had a VERY positive opk yesterday night. Today it was negative. We BDed last night and are going to BD again tonight. Will see how my temperature behaves in the next three days.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm a 28 day girl. HA!!HA!!
Well, I was...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri are you going to test? You might be at 10dpo... might...


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, hey, how are you feeling?


----------



## terripeachy

Nope..I'm not going to test. I will just wait. I don't feel anything good could come of it since I may not have even ovulated, so I'm not stressing about it this time around. I know..that is not an exciting update at all. HA!HA!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri, no that's NOT exciting enough! You're not neurotic enough to frequent these forums ;-)

Lenka, welcome to the tww! I'm feeling fine... And that's the frustrating part. I was taking frer every other day and the lines became very dark. I ran out and grabbed a dollar tree test on the road, line isn't as dark but that is probably because it's a different test. I might be out of the woods for a chemical?


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, you will be fine! Would you want to by CB digital maybe? Or maybe get a blood test? In any case, you know better than me what to do, I am just going to keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Terri, I hear you on not testing part. I prefer it this way too. However, this time I have 10 ic pregnancy tests. So most likely I am going to start testing at 10dpo this cycle.

What dpo I am today? No idea. I got +opk on cd12, on cd13 I had some cramps and opk was very negative. But my temperature has not gone up yet even a bit. It has been 97.7 -97.8 for the past few days... Today I am either 1dpo or still cd 14... I am going continue testing... 

Have a lovely weekend ladies. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I KNOW!! hee hee. That's why it took me forever to write that I was stalking you guys. It's so much more fun for me to read what's going on with you ladies! hee hee.

Lenka-it's still early, so don't worry. Your temps and OPKs will let you know. Just keep bd'ing.

I have been chillin' in the over 35 side. Everyone seems more relaxed and patient for updates, and it's more my speed. HA!


----------



## StephtheHiker

That's good, I wish I could be more chill! I do go nuts some times, but I don't symptom spot during the tww or take a million tests. .. until I DO get a bfp then crazy takes over!

I took my last test today. I hadn't in a few days. Immediately the test line showed up, then the faint control line. So I can stop obsessing. If I do have a mc, I will likely know by cramping and bleeding. Praying it won't come to that! I've had almost no symptoms.

Did I tell you that I'm on cross country trip #2 this month? This time I'm driving my grandma, 95 years old! She was going to insist on sleeping in rest stops and eating toast for every meal to save money. That IS how I do my road travels... but not while pregnant and with a 95 year old! Lol I had to tell her so she immediately insisted we take it slow, for "Junior's" sake.

How is everyone's weekend? Halloween parties??


----------



## terripeachy

That's awesome that you are taking your grandma across the country. Enjoy your time together and take lots of photos. Grandmas are the best! I'm glad you told her the good news too. The name Junior is hilarious. That's the name of my motorcycle. :)

AF got me yesterday. It was a surprise because I was only on cd 25. I was feeling kind of yucky yesterday morning when I woke up, and I had a lazy day doing hw, so I enjoyed laying around doing nothing.

Onto the next cycle. :coffee:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Awww nuts Terri, I'm sorry. You seen pretty chill about it though. How many days is your lp normally? 25 days is short... mine would have been 26 if i would have got my period. I'm still surprised I got knocked up this round. Doctors told me that it would be hard for me to get pregnant because they said I probably had endometriosis. Then when they were doing an ultrasound to check for problems, it took forever to find my left ovary because it was "much too small for someone my age" -.- and that gimpy ovary was the one I oed out of last month.

What does your dh do? And you? Tell me more about yourself... Where are you from?? Yeah grandmas are the best!! :D


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies, 

Terri, sorry that the witch got you. :hugs: For me personally, the first day of spotting and then the fist day of AF are the hardest. I always feel sooo miserable then. Then it becomes easier, I get preoccupied with opks and time flies. Good luck this cycle!

Steph, I do remember about your trip cross country with your grandma! How many days is it going to take you? Take care of yourselves. Smooth journey. 
How are you feeling? 

AFM, I think I did ovulate 3 days ago, at 13 cd, which makes me 3dpo. We went 7 mile hiking yesterday up to the mountains, maybe it affected my temp this morning (it was up). So I am going to try to take it easy this time, no symptom spotting. What's the point in it? :shrug:

No, no Halloween parties for us. I think we will just go for a walk on Halloween night with no costumes on. We are moving to Malibu in the beginning of November. Rented a house there for one year. It is a guest house overlooking the canyons. Was the love from the first sight. And it is not that expensive compare to Santa Monica crazy rents. 

Well, ladies, enjoy your Sunday! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Hey. 25 days is short. Usually, I'm about 14 days for LP, so 27 or 28 day cycles. This one was just wonky. I'm chill about it because I haven't been trying for that long, and I just got off BCPs in August. My doctor was really nice. She was like 'get going', but come back in 4 months if it doesn't work out, so I'm confident that she knows what she's talking about. She's delivered a million babies, so she knows what's up, and I really like her, so...there's not much I can do, but try. I am going to call this week and try to set up an appt. I don't want 4 months to come and go without trying anything new.

We live in Baltimore, and I work for a diagnostic company testing equipment and people. I'm an enginerd, as is my husband. He works for the National Archives, near DC. This is our first marriage, and our first time trying, so it's pretty exciting. I have a motorcycle, and he has golf clubs. hee hee. Never the two shall meet!

My family is all over the country, and his family is in VA. I'm also a foster dog mom, so I'm about to ask for another pooch to keep me preoccupied. I'm also in school getting my master's, so I'm pretty busy most of the time doing tons of other things. Marriage and babies were finally on my radar, so once I knew I was getting married, it is time to start the next phase of my life. 

Lenka, my fingers are so crossed for you. You guys are in a good place.


----------



## candypuddles

Hey everyone!

I have been reading through this thread for a few days now and just finished last night. It was wonderful reading about all your journeys! 

My husband and I are currently trying to conceive our very first child. I haven't been incredibly focused on temping or charting as I have crazy cycles. Although when I look back in my daily planner (I like to quickly jot down if I have any bleeding, symptoms, etc.) it looks as though I am having SOME sort of cycle - even though it's usually just spotting around the same time each month.

I am awaiting an appointment with my family doctor to be referred to a gynocologist in regards to my crazy cycles. In the meantime, we are not preventing a potential pregnancy.

You group of girls are awesomely supportive of each other and I would love to join the group if that's okay! :blush:

Hope you are all having a wonderful week!


----------



## Lenka78

Candy, of course it is ok to join!!! GL to you! Would you mind telling us your age? 

Terri, your husband and you are both engineers, how cool! 

Steph is probably somewhere driving. I hope everything is good over there.


----------



## candypuddles

Lenka - Thank you for the kind welcome! :) I am 29. 30 next year in May!


----------



## Lenka78

My birthday is also in May. May 12th. :D


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies and welcome candy! Good luck at the appointment! I definitely recommend charting, it helps bring a little reason to the madness of crazy cycles. In fact, if you temp, you can see when you o... it's not just for the 28 dayers :D where are you from?

Terri awesome it sounds like you have a lot going on! Hehe... Enginerd... Jealous! Now dh works at the national archives? What does he do there, librarian stuff? How is it in the DC area? Honestly I have never heard anything good but since you seem to like it, advertise! We would like to visit now that we're on the east coast. 

Feeling more pregnant each day which really makes me want to be done with this trip. I had to stop for a break midday due to nausea. Tomorrow evening we should arrive though!

Lenka is your temp still high? 7 mike hike sounds wonderful, I bet it was pretty. West coast you don't have to worry about ticks or chiggers so it's so relaxing.


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies!!!!!!!!!!!

How are all of you?? Updates please!!! Congrats steph on the bfp! That's fantastic news!! Who's in the tww or waiting to ovulate?! 
I'm 14+1 weeks now, crazy how fast time has been flying lately!! 
I miss you all and promise to keep up with you all now!!


----------



## candypuddles

Mine is May 8th! :) How old are you?


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Candy!
My birthday is also in May!! The 19th. Yay for Tauruses. hee hee.
I am in the process of making a doctor's appt. She said to wait 4 months, and since this is the beginning of cycle 4, I figure it counts. :)

So in addition to not O'ing this month per FF, I had a two day period. It's weird not producing an egg, but still shedding something. I figure it's reason enough to call the doctor.

Hey Kesh! Welcome back.

Steph-No, my hubs keeps track of the maintenance and operations of the archives. Yes, you have to visit DC multiple times. There is so much to see and do, you won't be able to do it all in one visit. Tons of history and other stuff. Come visit!

Lenka-It's just a waiting game now. Keep us updated.


----------



## candypuddles

Terri: Awesome! Go Team Taurus! :winkwink:
It makes everything so much more difficult when your cycles are messed up. My cycles are confusing, as well. Going to the doc next week to get a referral for the gyno. We will just have to see! I do have symptoms of pcos.

Question for everyone: Is it common to get an evap line every single time I test on a pregnancy strip test?


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Kesh, was so nice to see a post from you. :hugs: 14 weeks, wow, time does fly. 

Steph, I stopped temping today. Ovufriend gave me cross hairs at cd14, which makes me 4dpo today, but I think I am 5 dpo rather. I am glad you started feeling more pregnant. :happydance:

I have another thing to obsess about. :wacko: For the past few weeks I have noticed a sausage-shaped mass in my abdomen in the upper right region, next to the hip bone, when I am laying down . This is where my colon is I guess. Sorry for TMI. It comes and goes. I have been Googling it a lot and seems like a lot of thin people have the same problem... Still kind of scary...

Candy, I am 35... But honestly I feel like I am 25-27. I am trying to live a healthy life style and it does help your mind and body to feel and look younger than your actual age. 

Terri, ooops, I thought your husband and you are both engineers. I have never heard of a word Enginerd. Live and learn. :thumbup:

Well, no symptom spotting this cycle. No temping anymore. Just trying to relax and enjoy my life. I am shopping online for a dinnerware set now. I am 35 and I have never had a full set of nice dinnerware. I want it simple and crispy white. 

Ladies, you all have a bright and beautiful day. :flower: We all are going to get our BFPs. You will see!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-yes, we are both engineers. I type engi-nerd because I am more of a nerd than hubs is, but other people would understand the nerd part of it. hee hee.

I hope that sausage thing is nothing or you poop it out. HA!!HA!! gross.

New dishes are fun. Since we just got married we have tons of new stuff, but it is sitting in boxes waiting to be opened. I want to eat on our new china every day, but it seems that we are waiting for a special occasion. ?? I have no idea.

Candy-I have never taken a pregnancy test, so I can't help you. Maybe you're just testing too early.


----------



## lfrans

kesh - welcome back! Nice to hear from you, how are you feeling? Must be nice to be in the 2nd trimester. I am either 18w3d or 19 w today depending on how its calculated. 

candy - welcome! I have no idea about the evap line - I only tested around my expected period and never had one - what type of test are you using?

Steph - despite the annoyingness of nausea, enjoy it! I remember reading that it was a good sign for the pregnancy - so while you are feeling like crap, try to remember that it is positive (somehow!) 

Lenka - I have never heard of your sausage issue - hope its all ok. Good for you not symptom spotting and not temping, it will drive you nuts! Enjoy the tww, try not to worry about anything.

terri - what type of engineer are you? my bro is an engineer.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Kesh-- great to hear from you! Out of the first tri, lucky! How are you feeling? Did you feel pretty sick and are you feeling better now?

Terri--when's your appt with the doctor? Have your periods been regular at all since you got off bc? I'm so curious to hear your story! Most people are married before 39...I think it's pretty cool honestly so don't be offended please:blush:. How did you two meet? How long have you been married?

Lenka--updates? symptoms? Are you going to the doctor about the sausage thing? That's worrysome. LOL on terri saying you'll poop it out.

Lfrans--Are you going to have a 20 week scan? omg i can't wait to find out how everything is! Actually I think we might end up doing Montreal for American Thanksgiving. I have my 95 year old grandma staying with us, she's from SK but has only been as far east as Toronto. Any suggestions for places to visit for an overnight trip that's easy on an old person? I totally hear you on the nausea. I was happy to have it....except I just didn't want it while being cooped up in the car all day! 

I haven't had as many symptoms the last 3 days. Boobs are still sore but not as much, and the nausea hasn't been as strong (it had been getting a little worse each day). Now of course I'm worrying about that. It was pretty early on to get nausea so I'm hoping that's just the reason. I do get VERY hungry VERY quickly, I feel like I'm an eating monster. GIVE ME ALL OF THE FOODS:dohh: So, I guess that means it's time to get running again. Finally made it home last night! This was the first time I've been able to see dh since I got the bfp. I slept 14 hours though :blush: 

Have a great Halloween, everyone! I'm looking forward to giving out candy! (one for them...one for me, etc)


----------



## Lenka78

Lfrans, nice seeing you here! :hugs: Thanks for checking on us. 

Steph, Terri - lolol :haha:, I hope all I have to do is to poop it out! As I mentioned before, it comes and goes, now I do not feel it. I have a regular BM, never had a problem in that area. I want to take a few day break from all the vitamins and supplements I have been taking religiously. I partly blame them... Anyway, no symptoms, I am around 7dpo today. We are going away tomorrow till next Wednesday. Taking pregnancy tests and tampons with me... FX

Happy Halloween, ladies. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I could honestly write a book about my story, but the short version is that my mother never told me to look for someone serious when dating. I was just looking for fun! I had relationships of 3 years, 4 years, etc..and finally realized on my own that they weren't for me. I even bought a house with one (and I kept the house, he had to move!). The past three years, I started looking seriously. Went out with one dude, and after a year, I knew he wasn't for me. Then, one random day I went to a different bar to watch football, and ended up sitting next to this handsome man with a super low voice. I honestly planned to just hook up. haha. We only exchanged numbers. But, now I know he was the one for me. So we met in January 2012, and got married almost three weeks ago. It's awesome. 

Moral to the story is, I will tell my kids to always be looking for someone just in case. 

I have been so busy at work, I forgot to call the doctor again. I'll try to call her tomorrow and get an appt.

I got a new foster dog yesterday and it's a huge coonhound named Vigo, so I can't stay on the computer. I thought I would have him for two weeks, but his dad has come to claim him, so he's picking him up on Saturday. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Have fun Lenka wherever you are going! Good luck and keep us posted!

Terri, I'm glad you ended up finding "the one" :D so cool on the foster dog. That's how I got my first dog! What do you do if the dog isn't potty trained yet though? I don't know if I could risk my clean house...

Finally have an appt set up with a mid wife. They won't see me til I'm almost 9 weeks along though :( hopefully my bean keeps on sticking in the meantime. 

Lfrans, Kesh... how did you get your tickers for your signatures?


----------



## terripeachy

Yoohoo???
Lenka-how are you coming along?
Candy-what's the latest, babe?

Steph-Sometimes dogs pee and poop. You just have to clean it up. The bad part about fostering strays is that you don't know any of their history, so you roll with the punches. I thought my dog was going to get adopted on Saturday, but the guy cancelled, and I guess he's not going to adopt at all now. All I know is that this hound needs to be outside, not in the suburbs wrapped in blankets with me.

AFM-not much going onmy chart is looking a little wild, but I'm waiting for O day and afterwards to see what happens. Still haven't touched based with the doctor. Working in a cubicle is not fun, and when I leave it's to go do work not make phone calls. Tomorrow, I'm taking 10 minutes to call. My fertility future depends on it!


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, on my cell now. Af got me this morning. That was the shortest cycle ever. 23 days only. Very 
strange. I got a positive opk on cd12 and my lp is usually 12 days. So confused. I took a hpt this 
morning, negative. More later.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Lenka, sorry to hear about AF and your short cycle. Mine was actually short last month too. Strange things are going on.

Have you talked to your ob/gyn? As you know, I'm an old girl, and they say that 35 is the age where you can go get special help if need be, so call the doctor. You don't want to waste too much more time trying on your own if there is something out there to give you a small boost. Know what i mean?

My temp dropped, so maybe I'm gearing up. I hope so!


----------



## candypuddles

Terri - I went in to see the doctor yesterday and he (thankfully) didn't give me trouble like he has in the past. He is referring me to a gynocologist in town. I looked her up and saw amazing reviews that talked about her work and also her kind and compassionate nature. I have to be honest... I have been terrified to go to the doc for this referral. I think all the normal typical fears were a huge factor in all of that.
Anyway, now I wait to hear from the gyno and we go from there. I am bringing with me my crazy list of when my cycles occur (kinda around the same time each month but I usually just spot a little and that is it) and a list of my symptoms. I have thought for a little while now that I may have PCOS because of some very strange symptoms; skintags, darkened armpits and groin, weird cycle.
I am hoping that I am moving in the right direction now!

Did everyone have a nice Halloween? :)


----------



## Lenka78

I unsubscribed by accident. Will write more when I get to my computer.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Well, I am back home, with AF in full force. Did you hear what had happened in LA airport last Friday? A shooting took place. And we were there! Rather we were trying to park our car and then catch a plane. But all flights were cancelled. We had to stay in a hotel overnight. It was a crazy trip...

Steph, how are you??? 

Terri, I was seen by my OB/Gyn twice this year. She said everything looks good and I just should relax... Right! I also had a vaginal and abdominal U/S twice, because of this "sausage thing". They said everything looks ok as well. Go figure. I want to have this HSG test. But first I have to change my health insurance since I moved to another state. 

Candy, have you scheduled an appointment with your gyno yet? GL to you!!! How long have you guys being ttc?


----------



## terripeachy

Who didn't hear about the airport scare! I'm glad you guys were safe. Sucks about staying in a hotel, but I hope you get reimbursed. Did you order room service? ha ha. Glad your body is ok, even with the weird sausage thing. Phew!

I made my appointment with the doctor for Monday. As you can see, my chart is not looking good (again!), but I'll know by Monday if my temperature is going up or continuing to go up. I'm happy I made my appointment. Still feeling positive about life in general. :)


----------



## Tynmeg

It's great to see some new people on this thread. I'm still waiting for test results before we try again, but I keep checking in and catching up with you all. How are things with everyone? Anyone in their TWW and counting down to test day? How are our pregnant mamas feeling?
Baby dust to you all!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka, I'm confused!! Why is your LP so volatile then??Is your temping matching up with your OPK?Maybe they're wrong...that just seems so odd that you would have such a varying lp. And geez about the airport scare. Seems like you've had a little *too* much excitement in your life :D

Tynmeg I can't wait for you to get started trying again!

Terri--did your temp spike? Let us know how the appt goes! When is it?

Just hanging out at home, nothing too exciting here. We're going to the Atlantic coast since my grandma has never seen it before. I was excited to find out my bbs are growing! Best feeling ever:haha::happydance: But I read they go back to their pre-pregnancy size after breastfeeding. DARN. :growlmad: I can't believe how adverse I am to certain foods I loved, I didn't think I'd experience that! Morning sickness comes and goes, mostly comes :haha: Oh well.

Lfrans did you find out the gender yet?


----------



## terripeachy

My appointment is tomorrow afternoon. My chart is in my signature. Again, no crosshairs, no nothing. My temperature went up a smidge, but it's not significant. I have all four of my charts to show the doc, so she has to be able to help me. Four isn't even a lot so I guess I shouldn't feel too bad, but still, it's miserable. Being old sucks right now. :cry:


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Steph, I wish I could answer your question about my LP. Before my last cycle it was always 12 days and once it was 13. Last cycle it was 11. I do not even know what to think. Let's see what this cycle brings me... 
I am happy to hear that you are fine and your bbs are growing. :winkwink: 

Terri, GL tomorrow with the doctors appointment. 

Tynmeg, hope you get your test results soon and start ttc again. 

Lfrans, nice to hear from you! 

:flower:


----------



## lfrans

hi everyone, Ive been a bit MIA lately. Was super busy with work. I was presenting at a conference last week and needed to work on that. 

I read through all the posts that i missed, but am a bit busy to respond to everyone individually.

Steph - I can definately recommend things to do in Montreal, it can be cold, so make sure to bring warm clothes! Ill write more later, just at work now... I see you got the ticker working.

AFM - I had my ultrasound this morning. We were going back and forth all weekend as to whether we wanted to know the sex. First and more importantly - everything is fine - organs are all developing properly and baby looks healthy. We did decide to find out the sex and it is a boy! I have to be honest, for a second i was a bit disappointed. I initially thought it was a boy, and recently thought it was a girl. We had decided that if it is a boy we will name it after DH's grandfather and if it is a girl we will name it after my grandmother. So im a little sad not to name the baby after my grandmother, but hopefully there will be others.


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-That's awesome that you found out the gender. You can name the next baby after your grandmother. :)

So happy to hear your update. Hope your presentation went well.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri oops my phone decided to hide signatures that's why I asked! Good luck at your appt today.

Lenka how are things in sunny Cali? So cold here I can't imagine beaches and sunglasses!

Lfrans... oh my goodness how exciting to have boy and everything is healthy! What's the name to be? What will be the name of no 2? 20 weeks, you're halfway there!


----------



## terripeachy

Of course, I actually got crosshairs this morning on FF. I'm still going to the doctor, and I'll just ask her advice as to what I should do. She'll probably just say 'keep trying', but I'm hoping she has a better idea. My temps pre-o were around 97.9, 98.0, and yesterday and the day before 98.1, and today, 98.2. It's slowly creeping up, but I still don't feel confident that my body is doing what it's supposed to.

More later.


----------



## terripeachy

My doc did an exam, and she thinks that I Od on CD11, not CD14, which is what FF said. She said to remember that FF is a computer, and our bodies are not machines, so while it's helpful, it's not always correct.

Long story short, she said to start using OPKs (so expensive), and go back to see her on my next CD 10-12 (if there is one-wink), and also bd within 2 hours of the appt., so they can check out hubs' sperm at the same time. I'm glad this will all be done under my regular insurance and I don't have to go see a specialist (just yet). It's kind of weird thinking about collecting sperm once it's on its way to find an egg, but if that's what I have to do, so be it. I'm back to being my positive "old" self. Yay!!


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, yay for the boy!!! How exciting!!! 

Terri, I am glad your appointment went very well and you are more relaxed now!

I am very busy with buying new stuff for our new house. I am sitting on the floor right now, because we don't even have a sofa or a single chair yet. It was not an easy task to find a good leather sofa that costs a reasonable amount of money. We found one at Macy's. And I finally got a set of snow white dinnerware! 

Steph, how are you? Did grandma like the Atlantic coast? 

The Pacific coast is just so beautiful. I just can't get over it...


----------



## lfrans

Terri - Im glad to hear that your doctor is trying to help you figure things out. I think waiting and not knowing must be awful. And so good that so far this is being done under your normal insurance!

Lenka - setting up a house is fun! We are trying to rearrange our apartment in anticipation of the baby. we were looking for a house, and still are a bit, but also considering leaving montreal in the next year or two... so tough decisions...

Steph - how are you feeling?? 7 weeks, 1/2 way through the 1st trimester! So for montreal - depending on the weather - if it is nice, definately walk around old montreal. I can recommend some decent restaurants that are not tourist traps and are a bit off the beaten track. Oh randomly a few years ago I saw the light show at the notre dame cathedral. It is a beautiful church (celine dion got married there) and the show goes along with a history of quebec (according to the catholic church). They give you headsets that are english or french. There are also other museums in the old port. The plateau, mile end and the main are also interesting areas to walk around. Lots of shops and stuff, the spiral outdoor staircases that you see in pics... The east end of the city has the olympic stadium, there are a bunch of museums there now - biodome, insectarium, botanical gardens... What are you interested in seeing/doing? 

AFM - Im doing well, blinky is moving around quite a bit these days. I had a fetal echocardiogram today and everything went well. It took forever though. They needed to look at all of the heart anatomy and the baby was moving so it wasnt easy for them. The doctor called him a "party baby" haha. 
We have not 100% decided on a name. It will be with the letter M and middle name with the letter J. If it was a girl, name would have started with the letter R. 
Im starting to think about decorating a room. Because we do not know how long we will be in this apartment, i do not think ill paint the room. I was looking into pictures or soemthing to put up and my mother mentioned that she has a bunch of vintage winnie the pooh pictures. So we are probably going to do that. I like that because I can re-use it for another baby regardless of gender.


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-This is all so exciting!! I love the vintage Winnie the Pooh wall hangings. That sounds so cute, and yeah, if you move, you'll just have to repaint. Maybe he won't remember the white walls. hee hee. I like that he's a party baby. Too cute.

Lenka-so happy you finally got your dishes. Fun times. We still haven't eaten off our china. I think I told you that I would like to use it every day (they'll make more if we break it!), but hubs takes the china more seriously.
PS..glad you joined me on the other section. The ladies there are awesome!


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, it must be so exciting to decorate a room for you "party baby"!!!

Steph, how are you feeling so far? Are boobs keep growing? :winkwink:

Terri, lolol about your husband taking your china more seriously. My mom is like that. I remember growing up she would never let us use nice, "only for quests" china. She would always say: when you get married, it would be your present. Really mom? So the china is still waiting for me. lolol 

AFM - Yesterday my best friend from Phila told me that she is 15 weeks pregnant. I was so shocked. They were not even trying, at least that's what she was telling me before. I am very happy for them. I really am. But it made me feel being left sooo behind... I have to say my DF was also quite shocked. We went to bed silently. I kind of liked his reaction, because I want him to take this whole process more seriously, because he was always like: oh, common, it's not that hard, it should take a couple of months... Does seven count as a couple??? So, I am feeling very upset and scared now. What if... :nope: Sorry, ladies...

:flower: to all!!! Life is still very beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Yeah, it's tough being happy for others when they have something you want SO badly, but she's your bestie, so you have to be happy for her, nonetheless. It's an exciting time. And..the good news is that when you get your BFP, you can ask her about all her symptoms and stuff, and she can hook you up with baby clothes in the very near future! I'm glad the news hit your DF this time around. They don't know anything about feelings/emotional pulls, unless it's about sports. hee hee. Don't be scaredall will be ok when it's time for all to be ok. 

Most of my friends have kids that are all older than 6, so the parents are back to being fun and able to go out. I'm behind the eight ball, but I'm happy that I will have babysitters WHEN I get my BFP.

*hugs*


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you Terri. You are so right! I AM very happy for her. Just for a moment I compared her situation to mine and just felt pity for myself. I am much better today. I am cd12 and opks are still negative. We bd'ed on cd 9, 11, and are going to bd on cd 13, 15 and will try on cd17. It is tough since I am once every 3 weeks girl... 

How are you?


----------



## terripeachy

Nothing new to report except that FF (fertility foe) has taken away my crosshairs. One week until AF gets here, so I'm not really thinking about much. I went in to work today to do some catching up since I've been swamped, but I'm going out to a movie and dinner later with the hubs, so that will be fun. 

I am making an appt. with the doctor for Dec. 2-4 so she can do a sperm analysis, and also get the scoop on whether I'm about to ovulate or not (I guess). She said go back between CD10-12, so I guess she will be able to see something. Who knows, but I guess I have that to look forward to. :wacko: hee hee. Still remaining positive in the long run because I've only been trying 4 months, and hubs and I really have work to do (as in sometimes he still thinks he's single and only looking out for himself) before we bring a baby in this world. I'm thinking that it'll happen when we're a little closer to being ready for it. Does that make any sense?

Lenka-i guess you're officially in your TWW, depending on your Luteal Phase. 12 days until test time! My fingers are SO crossed that your egg caught that little swimmer. Why does the swimmer have to find the egg? He/they needs to open his/their eyes, already!! It's RIGHT THERE! hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, do not stress too much over disappearing CH. As your doctor said FF is just a program. And yes, 4 months of ttc is just nothing. Hang in there!

No, I am not in tww yet. But hopefully will be there very soon. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, how are you, girl? I hope you are enjoying your early pregnancy!... :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry Lenka, I had written this big long post on my phone a couple days ago and by the time I sent it, the server timed out and wouldn't post it!! Grr!! Haha :D

Thanks for checking up on me! Full blown morning sickness has me in bed. I just never want to eat but know I should... All food is the enemy! I had no idea I would get it this bad.. First midwife appt is Wednesday! We'll see if it's nestling in ok :D did you o yet? Congrats on the dishes. I love the idea of white: timeless, classic.

Lfrans thanks so much for the list of places to see in Montreal. We may not be able to afford more than a night away but we're looking at hotels in the old city for an extra early Christmas. Dh has two days he needs to use before Dec 15. Hopefully there'll be snow!!

Any thanksgiving plans for you ladies??


----------



## StephtheHiker

Also I wanted to let you know the joys of pregnancy hormones: yesterday night I went to have side raisin bran and I got so angry that I punched the box.... All because there were too many raisins in my cereal. Seriously? ? :haha: who is this person???


----------



## Lindreed

Lol I'm not even active in this forum and I don't mean to make a comedy of your hormones but that is hilarious :) I can see myself in that 

Congrats ;) it might be time to try Cheerios :)


----------



## Lenka78

Hahaha, Steph, please behave, lady! Oh, I am so happy for you! Of course I am sorry for your nausea, but hey, it is ALL WORTH it!!! I can't wait when I join your pregnant gang. :hugs:
Lindreed, please join our forum... Seems like all ladies get pregnant and leave, so I would love to have more supporters here. :blush:

Steph, I hope I o-ed yesterday or I am o-ing today. I had a very positive opk yesterday and today it is back to negative. Now I am going to keep my eyes on my temperature. I am a slow riser though. I am sooo optimistic about this cycle. We BDed quite a lot compare to my other cycles. This is lucky #7. And due date would be end of July early August, meaning a sigh Leo! My favorite. :thumbup:

I have applied for a health insurance in CA. So if nothing happens by January, I am going to see a FS then. FX!!!

Hugs to all. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka78 said:


> Lindreed, please join our forum... Seems like all ladies get pregnant and leave, so I would love to have more supporters here. :blush:

HA!HA!! Yeah, Lindreed, join us!

Steph, punching the box gave me a laugh too. Too funny, but sorry you're getting too many raisins. At least you can pick those out if it's too much.

Lenka-woop woop on the positive. Good call on getting insurance and being proactive, but I hope you won't have to visit the specialist.

For Thanksgiving, hubs and I are going to my best friend's house. They have an awesome Thanksgiving, and LOVE cooking. I am just responsible for Rice Krispie treats (sans raisins!). 

I woke up with an extremely high temperature today and my head has been HOT all day. I think I'm catching a cold, although I just took my temp and it's back to normal, so who knows what is happening inside my body. I also made my appt. with my doc for December. This is the CD10-12 appt. I hope my cycle cooperates with the calendar.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri--don't worry when I was not exhausted sick and hormonal, I did manage to pick out he raisins....I'm down to the bottom of the box and sure enough, 0 raisins. guess they were all at the top :dohh: And that Thanksgiving sounds amaaaaaazing. Friends who love to cook...those are the best to keep around for sure!:haha: So did you end up with a cold then? Sorry about that...those are never fun.

Lenka- Congrats on the + opk! You're right, I am lucky right now...and you'll definitely be joining soon. Lucky 7 and bding a lot, that's for sure helpful! FX FX FX!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, friends that cook are awesome! Now I'm not even responsible for Rice Krispie treats as my best friend's mom's family is in the Phillipines, so we're sending a huge care package to those in the tornado/hurricane zone. I get to provide supplies. I'll probably make those treats anyway since they're so yummy.

Nah..no cold. Not sure what's going on. My head was sweating like crazy yesterday and today, everything's fine. I'll just keep temping. Of course, I'm about to get on a plane, so I probably will catch a cold from all these new germs floating around. Booo&#8230;I hope not though. I don't want to be stuffy for Thanksgiving. I want to be stuffed and able to taste my food. hee hee.


----------



## lfrans

steph - im sorry to hear how bad your nausea is. really sucks, but on a positive note, nausea is a good sign for pregnancy outcome. :) 
I can totally relate to your hormonal outbursts. Pretty early on, I felt totally bloated and frustrated, i felt like i had already gained 10 lbs and was only 6ish weeks. I was hungry, but frustrated with the weight gain. I ended up throwing my toast at my husband and telling him that it was all his fault that i was gaining weight. The best was his response "it was and i did it on purpuse"

Lenka- yay for +opk! Hopefully this is your month.

terri- looks like your temp went up in your chart, looking good!!

welcome lindreed!


----------



## Lenka78

"it was and i did it on purpose"- lfrans, so well said by your husband. love it! 

My temp went up by 0.5 this morning. Good, good, good...


----------



## terripeachy

That's great news, Lenka!
lfrans-At least your husband is keeping you laughing. That's great.

AFM-my temp dropped by 0.5. This is the longest cycle I have ever had, and it just boggles my mind if i think about it, so I'm trying not to. Prepared for AF just in case she shows up at weird time, and have 1.5 weeks before I go back to the doctor. My appt. is for CD10. My long current cycle is throwing that date off, but I can always reschedule. I just don't really want to.


----------



## lfrans

lenka - here's to that temp rising!! woohoo! FX

Terri - hmm... i was hopeful for you yesterday, your chart looked so good!! 1 temp on 1 day may just be random.... 

AFM- its been a long and crazy few days. We went to an open house on sunday, put on offer that same day and now 4 days later have negotiated to a price that we are ok with. We have the inspection on sunday. yikes! Its a solid home, built in the 60s, so a bit old, an older man was living there and the decor is quite dated. We hope that the inspection goes relatively well and there isnt anything shocking in the structure that will make us run. Its 3 bedrooms 2 bathrooms (and an extra bedroom in the basement if we need it). In a good location, quiet street.... Although the decor is dated, it is functional and we can live with it as is until we can save to renovate.

Also - I bought a crib! We were looking in stores with the intention of ordering late december early january. We wanted something that is made either in north america or europe. We trusted their standards. These cribs are quite pricy. We were looking into the cheapest models and they were ok priced. I ended up looking online on kijiji (a canadian version of craigslist) and found an ouef crib for 1/3 of the original price. We liked the crib and saw it was in good condition and picked it up yesterday.


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, good luck with the inspection! The house sounds awesome, and you can always make renovations inside up to your taste, but you can never change location. FX! What color is the crib? 

Terri, not to worry. Lets see what tomorrow brings! Hugs

AFM, I am 3dpo. Nothing to report. :coffee:


----------



## lfrans

lenka - crib is white with a light wood base https://www.oeufnyc.com/theoeufclassiccrib.aspx#section=overview

We are going to use hand me down furniture for the rest of the room.


----------



## WeeWifey

Hello ladies,

I'm new to this site, and hoping to join everyone in the TTC wait. This is my first post/reply/forum, so very much a newbie! My husband and I have a 2 year old daughter and this is our second month TTC. I am 5DPO. 
Last night I had such bad cramps, felt like AF was on way- but I know way too early. Today they are gone and having some nausea. I think it may be way too early to experience any symptoms, but it is hard to ignore and not obsess! Hoping to go through the 2WW with you ladies and get some BFPs!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Weewifey-nice to meet you.

Lfrans-That house sounds wonderful. It's good that there's only been one owner, and he's been there a long time, so you're less likely to have that many surprises. Our house was built in 1969, and yeah, things are still dated, but it's expensive to do upgrades all the time. As long as you can live with what you have now and it's a good price and in a good location, you should be just fine. Hope the inspection works out for you.

Lenka-Nothing here to report either. I hope my temp goes back up as well. It's kind of crazy how close we are DPO now that my chart changed.


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, I loved the color of the crib!!! White is just so innocent and pure and goes with everything khe khe. 

Terri, yes, we are so DPO close! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wee, welcome and good luck!!! How long did it take you to conceive your DD, if you do not mind me asking? 

Steph, how are you?? Hugs!


----------



## WeeWifey

My daughter was actually a surprise blessing. We weren't trying to get pregnant, though I wasn't on birth control. I tracked my cycles to avoid pregnancy at the time... Though hubby's birthday came 5 days before O day, and it was then we conceived. 

We are so thankful for our babe. This time is different because we actually get to go through the experience of TTC, which we didn't before. Although I can't help wanting to be pregnant right away! I am just so excited to have that BFP!


----------



## terripeachy

It's not looking good for me, Lenka. That stupid FF. If it never showed the crosshairs again, I'd be more mentally prepared for AF. I am pretty sure she's on her way. It's just a waiting game now. So much for being close together on DPOs.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I see that AF got you... Shoot. Hopefully, your doctor will give you some answers. However, I am sure there is nothing to be worried about. Hugs

Wee, thanks for replying. :) TTC is a tough process, it's like a monthly battle, at least for me. 

Tynmeg, how are you??? Any news there?


----------



## terripeachy

This question may be kind of gross, but I don't know who to ask. So now that I will be going to the doctor and DTD within 2 hours of my appointment, do you think I'm allowed to take a shower after we get freaky? HA!!HA!! 

I guess everything that she needs will be on its way north, right? I think I should be ok with a shower. What would you do?


----------



## Lenka78

I would take a shower BEFORE BD, not after. Then I would try not to pee before the doctor sees you if you can hold that long. That is what I would do. These doctors have seen so much in the professional lives, they do not really care, I think. :))))


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, they've definitely seen it all, but it's just kind of yucky. I'll take your advice and see how much time I have prior to going to the doctor. Maybe I can just do a quick wipedown. I also doubt I will be able to hold my pee. That's asking a lot! Have a great weekend. I will be checking in on you.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I just saw in another thread, that you bought some clear blue digital OPK. Was it digital? I have been using those for several months. They can be tricky sometimes, so if you have any questions, please let me know, so I can share my experience with you. I don't want to sound like a smart a*s, but you know what I mean. :winkwink:
Here is a link to a forum, where ladies express their concerns or provide advices regarding CB advanced digital.

https://community.babycenter.com/po...e_or_a_malfunction?cpg=34&csi=2420016957&pd=1


I have also been using ic (internet cheapies). This is where I get mine from: 

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ovulationtests.html

They are much cheaper, like $15 for a bunch of them. I use one test around 11am and the second around 8pm, so I wont miss my LP surge. Love them. My LP surge is usually 24 hrs, which helps, as some ladies have it for several days. This is where it gets confusing. Or even a double LP surge. 

So, the bottom line, I am here for you. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Lenka! I will definitely let you know if I have questions. I don't want to spend a lot of money on this, so for now, I'm cool with the digital clear blue. Yeah, it's the smiley face with the flashing or solid. I hope it works! I had a gift card from Target as a bridal shower gift, so I used all $50 bucks. I bought two sets of OPKs (the clear blue and first response) and two sets of Airwick fresheners, and I was out of money. I hate gift cards because I always end up spending my own money. That is a pet peeve of mine. 

AnywayI heart those air fresheners. hee hee. I'm going to try to stop drinking this month and see if that has any affect. I usually only drink a glass of wine every other day or so, but once I finish this bottle, I'm going to take it easy. Hubs said he would cut back too. I think he was joking, but we'll see. If I don't mention it, perhaps he really will. It's the weekend, and we only have wine in the house, so that's a good thing. His college football team isn't playing, so no drinking if there are no sports on. I'll drink with my bestie on Thanksgiving, but maybe she'll only have white wine and I can nurse it. My weakness is Merlot (especially when it's cold).

Hope you were bored and had time to read my novella. HA!! Enjoy the rest of your day, babe.


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello everyone...it's great to see a few newbies and welcome. 
Terri, good luck on using the opks, I use them when I'm TTC too. The clinic advises that I use the CB line test and only test once a day at 2pm. So when it's positive, I go to the clinic the next morning for insemination. 
Lenka, thanks for asking about me, how's furnishing the new place going? I can't wait till you get your BFP, hopefully this is the month!
Steph-how's your hormones treating you? I loved "punching the cereal box", too funny. Its great to see your at 9 weeks already. 
Lfrans-wahoo! A little boy! That's fantastic news! So happy for you. And I love the crib, it's gorgeous. Any news on the house?
Afm-things are good...except winter has fully arrived. There's over 30cms of the white stuff and -20C is a normal right now, Yuck! Not my favorite time of year but it lasts like 6-7 months up here in northern AB, so I best get over it. 
We had our appt to get our test results the other day and all looks fine, still waiting for 2 results to come in but the plan is to start taking 81mg of aspirin a day, and try again in January and take progesterone after the insemination. I'm happy that they haven't found anything wrong. I'm anxious to get the last 2 results though. Anyway, gotta run for now, I'll check in again later. Have a good day!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tynmeg--Glad to hear from you! -20 regularly?? I sob when it gets down to -10. And that's at night. 
How come you're taking aspirin? Do you have a blood clotting disorder? I'm worried about that myself. My dad is getting tested for a genetic marker for it next week...and I fear that if it comes back positive, that it will be too late for baby. I had some issues with bc because of blood clotting it never occurred to me to think why.

Lenka--You're still in the tww right?? How are things going?? Any symptoms? Oh I hope hope hope this is your month!!:hugs::hugs:

Lfrans--lol about hitting your husband with the toast. It's a little comforting that you felt miserable too and now you're so much better. Sometimes I forget that I used to have energy and do the things I love without getting too sick! Also--house status? Did you have the inspection??

Terri--does alcohol affect a woman's fertility? I hear it can make some wonky spermies :haha: Good luck with this change! Feel ya on the not wanting to spend too much...

ATM this aren't too bad. I had energy today! So I got stuff done that was hanging over my head. I went to have a snack before going on a run...but before I left, I threw it all up. As I was leaning over the toilet, I was mad: "WHAT A WASTE OF FOOD AND NUTRIENTS" We're not made of money, stomach...stop being so unwise! :haha: OH!! We had our u/s on Friday. They usually don't do ultrasounds til 18 weeks at my hospital but since I have had 2 mc before, I got an early one at just shy of 9 weeks. It was alive and heart beating! :cloud9: Did not expect to see a little baby on the screen.

How's THAT for a novella, Terri? :D


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg, hopefully your last 2 results are good!!! FX for you! And yay for starting ttc process again in January. It is only one month away! Yay!

Steph, boo for throwing up your snack... Just hang in there! "Alive and heart beating".... Such wonderful words... So happy for you!!!

I am 7dpo today. No symptoms at all. No lying. Some minor cramps from time to time. That is it. Will see... I will be over the moon if I finally get my BFP. First ever...


----------



## lfrans

steph: isnt the heart beating amazing!!! We still call ours blinky from our first ultrasound when we saw the heart beating. Dont worry about throwing up food, you will get passed it.

tynmeg, 1 more month til ttc woohoo!

lenka - at 7dpo, i dont think it is abnormal not to have any symptoms. So no worries :)

terri - will a glass of wine really affect ttc? I thought more like excessive drinking? 

AFM - baby seems to be getting bigger and kicking more. We went for the inspection, and overall it was good. Some minor issues, (still $$) but structurally the house is solid. The inspector told us it was typical things for a house built in 1960 that we would have to deal with (ie- many of the plugs are not grounded, the ampage to the house is only 100; we need to increase the insulation in the attic). It will cost us to fix these things, but he basically said that most houses will have similar issues. We are getting the drain from the house to the street checked today or tomorrow, and assuming all is well, we should be signingdecember 18. 
Its exciting, but annoying, with xmas the following week, we prob wont be able to get workers into the house until january 6ish, pushing further our move in date. The house's decor is quite dated, we will do some budget fixes to the kitchen (paint the cabinets, change the flooring, change the door handles). the bathrooms are old pink and blue.... I am not sure what to do, but actually thinking of embracing vintage and getting vintage style shower curtain and putting up a 1960-1970 poster (I have an old moulin rouge one from my mom)


----------



## terripeachy

Boooo....I thought i posted a response to you Steph, but I guess I forgot to submit it. More later.

I found my earlier response on my home computer, and when I hit submit, it said my login time had expired. Not sure if wine affects a woman's fertility, but if hubs wants to cut back, I don't mind doing the same. Thanksgiving doesn't count. :) hee hee.

Steph-that is so exciting on hearing the heartbeat. I'm so happy for you.

Lfrans-All houses need work, so just do what you can and eventually you'll get it to where it needs to be. I like the vintage idea. You can make it work!! I bought my house in the wintertime, and it's just so cold, but you can do indoor stuff anytime. 

Tynmeg-January isn't too far away. I'm keeping you in my thoughts, babe.

Lenka-what's new? Nothing to report here. I'll start using my new OPKs on Friday. I love doing/trying new things. I'm easily excited. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, I am 9dpo and I am just a nervous rack right now. These 4 days up to AF are the harshest for me. Temp is still the same!!! 98.4. No unusual symptoms though. Feeling very normal. I am not sure when I am going to test. 

How are you all?


----------



## terripeachy

Yay Lenka! I know you're getting close now. Maybe tomorrow your temperature will jump up a bit and then you'll feel a little better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm in the two week baby making time. HA!!HA!! 

Have a fantastic Thanksgiving, and it's all just a waiting game for you now. fx fx fx.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Temp hasn't dropped so that's good!! I tested with frer at 11dpo and was super disheartened with a bfn. But, I tested the next morning and it was positive! Sooo who knows...didn't Kesh get a bfp at 7dpo? Funny how we're all different! Fingers so very crossed for you!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you, ladies!!! I will keep you posted. If my temp is up by at least 0.2 tomorrow morning, I will test. If not, I do not want to spoil my Thanksgiving mood, so no test for me. I love this holiday, even though I am not the best turkey cook. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## Lenka78

Happy Thanksgiving USA ladies!!! Have a wonderful day!

AFM, BFN... Craving some good red wine...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Still early good luck!!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Just relax babe. No red wine cravings!

I do have a quick question about that CB opk. If I get the flashy smiling face that counts as a +, right? I did my first one today (CD8) and it was a negative. That, I do know. I'm just not sure if I'm supposed to put positive for flashing smiley and then positive for solid smiley as well. 

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Lenka78

Hi Terri. No, flashing smiley face simply means that your estrogen level is rising, which is the first step in ovulation process, so yay for that! :happydance: I always put a negative sign for a flashing smiley, so I would know how many days I had it. Sometimes I had it for 3 days, one cycle for 7!!! Almost went crazy waiting for a solid smile. Once you get a solid smiley face, it means a LP surge and you should ovulate in the next 12-48 hours. This is when you should BD as rabbits. :winkwink:

How was you Thanksgiving ladies? Mine was so unusual, to say the least. I was so irritable. We were fighting non-stop because of me. Went to a car show, (he is a car fanatic), on a Thanksgiving day!!! :wacko: Then since all restaurants in the area were booked, we had to go to a Korean one. It was a very nice restaurant, but having Korean food for an American Thanksgiving... Umm...But I had my glass of red wine and a lemon drop. :blush: I slept for 12 hours last night. And my temp is still 98.6.... But boobs are not sore anymore... Since my temp usually drops very slowly, I am not getting my hopes up and going to test tomorrow morning if temp does not drop.

:flower: Enjoy your Friday, ladies


----------



## lfrans

terri - i have no idea what the smily faces mean, but GL!!!

lenka - sorry your day wasnt perfect. I hope you enjoyed your wine, and I hope its the last one for a while!! :)

steph - hows it going? Hope all is well

AFM - things are good, house is driving us nuts. The lady from the bank for the mortgage is a procrastinator (which we learned the hard way). we are stressing that we wont get the proper approval on time. Its so silly, we definately have the funds to buy the house but if she doesnt send us a letter, we may lose it. grr.

baby is kicking away though. so thats always exciting!


----------



## terripeachy

Lfrans-I think all mortgage people are flakes. I just got a HELOC, and the lady wrote that she had my paperwork and then said she lost it. Luckily I saved all of my stuff, and emailed her the original email, and said check again. You acknowledged receipt on this day. You'll be ok. I think they do it just to make everyone nervous. Great that the baby is still kicking. You must be getting so excited. Are you showing yet? Have people stopped you to touch your belly? I always think that's weird.

Lenka-Thanks for the tips. I will erase my negative. hee hee. nerd alert-I was so excited to use my new toy this morning. Sorry your Thanksgiving was a bust, but at least you got your wine and lemon drop. Yum! I had wine yesterday as well. Of course my bestie got the white wine that I like, so I enjoyed it. Now, hubs and I are back on our drinking hiatus. We have so much leftover food. I'm excited for dinner. 

Talk soon, ladies!


----------



## Lenka78

BFN. Brown spotting.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Dammit!!!! Really??? :(:(:(


----------



## Lenka78

Yep, Steph... I am trying my best to hold my tears. I am so bumped... Even though temp is till the same, 98.4, I do not have much hope anymore. I usually spot a day before AF...


----------



## terripeachy

Don't cry. If your temps are still up, you still have a chance. At the least, you can cry tomorrow, but don't do it today. You did make an appt. for a FS, right? Think positively. My fingers are still crossed for you. It'll be ok. *hugs*


----------



## terripeachy

What's the scoop, Lenka?

I had my first flashing smiley today, so I am now the official owner of a negative OPK. We're on our way! Boop boop!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, congratulations of your first flashing smiley face!!! When I get a solid one, I am usually so excited like I get a BFP... Wishful thinking...

Well, to answer your question, no, I haven't schedule an appointment with a FS yet. I am applying for a health insurance in CA, since my PA insurance is not valid here anymore. I should get it in the next couple of weeks. 

Question for you ladies, which one is better: PPO or HMO insurance coverage? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

My AF is due today. My LP is always 12 days. Today is 13dpo. I was brown spotting yesterday. Today, it is somewhere between spotting and a light period. My temp is till 98.4 and I do not have this pressure in my lower abdominal that I always have on the first day of AF. I took a test (ic) and it is a BFN... If my temp stay the same tomorrow morning and no AF in full force, I will take a FRER and if it's negative, I will have more stuff to worry about. Great!

How are you ladies? Thank you all!!! Your words help me so much. Yesterday, I was so upset, I wanted to give up. But today is a different day and I feel better and ready go on until I finally get my BFP. Hugs.


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh! Your update sounds exciting. I will calm down though, because I don't want you crying again. :) *hugs*

I didn't realize you were in PA. That's not far from me, but PA is a big state, so you could've been north or west of me. Now you're really far away. Boooooo..hee hee. 

At one point in my life, I knew the difference between HMO and PPO. I have PPO, and I think that's a cheaper insurance. I have it through my work, and as far as I know, you can go to whatever doctor you want for a small copay or no copay. I think with the HMO you have to always go to a general practitioner first and then get referred to a specialist. I also think that the PPO works better if you are out of the "network", and the HMO you can only go to doctors "in network" If I get a chance tomorrow, I'll see what else I can find. Doesn't someone on this thread work in HR? Madeline maybe? I know she hasn't been on here in a while, but maybe she would know better.

Positive thinking from here on out. Have a great night!


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you Terri for the info!!! I also did some research online and I think I will go with PPO.
Btw, I used to live in the suburbs of Philadelphia. And yes, positive thinking it is!!! Otherwise, I would just go nuts... :)))

My period is sooo light this month. But I have had some major cramping, which I usually never have. Very strange. Will see what happens tomorrow. 

How are you?


----------



## lfrans

terri - congrats on blinking smiley!! I hope the OPKs help you out this month and you get your bfp! 

lenka - i am from canada and know nothing about ppo or hmo, but good luck! I read your post and it me of me with both bfps. I had light spotting for a few days and was convinced that i was out. I waited to test because bfns really got me depressed. So it really could go either way.

AFM - everything worked out with the house. We got the mortgage on time, managed to get the sellers to drop the price another 5k post inspection and we are booking a notary today (for december 16th). Its all pretty overwhelming. 

I have some name questions - we were going to name this baby after each of our grandfathers (with the letters M and J). I was ok with that, but very sad that it was a boy because i would not name him after my grandmother who died just over a year ago and who was very close with me. DH and I discussed and we decided to give the middle name after my grandmother, and also for the next baby to give the 1st name after her. Her name was Ruth, so im now looking into R names for boys. Any ideas? We are thinking of Myles for a first name (after DH's grandfather Myer)


----------



## terripeachy

Yay Lenka! That is another great update. I'm still keeping your status at 'shrug' for the other thread, until you officially know. Again I'm doing a small happy dance. 

Lfrans-I like the idea of naming your first baby after both grandparents. What about using her maiden name or last name? Can they be middle names and do they start with R? I like Myles a lot. All I can think of now is Roger, Rodger, Ray (but those aren't doing anything for me, honestly). I'll keep thinking of R names that will go with Myles.

AFM-another day of flashing smileys. It's weird that it puts me in a good mood. hee hee. Have a great one, ladies.


----------



## Lenka78

Robert, Ryan, Romeo :winkwink:

lfrans, congratulations on the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!! And thank you for the encouragement, ladies. I am 99.99999% sure I am not pregnant. My period is still very light. If you excuse TMI, blood only comes out when I pee. Not much, but it is bright red. I took another hpt, and it was negative. So onto cycle #8... 8!!!! Can't believe it... 

So Terri, go ahead and put this ugly witch next to my name. Could you give me a link to December thread please? And wait till you get a solid smiley!!! lolol :winkwink: After CB digitals I get excited when I see a smiley face on my electronic toothbrush... Like Pavlov's dog... :haha:

Steph, how are you??? :flower:


----------



## lfrans

lenka; terri - thanks for the names! DH doesnt like robert, we discussed it, I like ryan, but his name is bryan so he doesnt like that.... we actually thought about ray too. We have a list that are all ok, but nothing at the moment really calls out to us. The concern too is that next baby will also be an R, so if its another boy... we dont want to use a name that we like for a first name now... oh boy!

Lenka - really sucks... i had almost a week of spotting pre period the period before i got my bfp, it was so annoying.

Terri - woohoo more smileys! 

Steph - hows it going??


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, how many cycles did it take you to conceive?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka it took me 7 but I had a mc in there and I had one previously when not TTC...add that to the doctors telling me to come back in 4 cycles to get a laproscopy.. So naturally I was concerned that I would never get my bfp! I cried all last spring. So do not lose hope, friend! My advice is just bd as MUCH as possible.. I'm sorry this wasn't your month. :( But I'll be hanging around here til it happens for you...and it will! Lol about the Pavlov's dogs that's so funny!

Bd away, Terri, bd away!!

Lfrans, I am so excited for you!! A discount even!! Stressful time to move right before the holidays but oh yeay! R names...Rowen, Richard, ryuichiro.... Ha can't say I'm a fan of any of them!! Sorry I'm no help!


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you, Steph and lfrans for being here for me and Tynmeg and Terri!!! It does help sooo much. Shoot, I fell so upset today. I have cramps, and I am scared what if something wrong with me....


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - It is ok to feel sad and frustrated and totally normal to feel like something could be wrong. It does take on average 6 months for people to get pregnant and averages mean that for some people it takes more and some less.
i guess when you can, try to make an appointment with a doctor. it will definately give you answers and hopefully help (unless u get bfp before that)


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, once I get a health insurance I am going to see a doctor. I found one, seems like his area of expertise is very wide. You name it, he does it. And my DF is ok with SA. 

I know I am not 25, and sometimes I blame myself for being so selfish up untill now and not wanting kids at such a "young" age. Right!!! If I only knew. I had two relationships when we could have had kids, but the guys were not good enough to be the father of my kids. That is what I thought. Well...


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-You're doing the right thing. You would feel even more miserable if you had to deal with a dick of a dad ONLY because you wanted kids so badly. They say the grass is always greener on the other side, but it's really not. It'll be ok, and I'm sure if anything IS wrong with you, it's nothing that some medicine can't fix. Look at all the women on this site. Some people have a lot of problems and they still have babies. Count your blessings until you know for real what's up. Either way, we're all here for you -through good times and bad. *hugs*

I like the name Ryan and now I realize, my brain is short on coming up with names. Rodger/Roger/Ray (blech!). hee hee. I guess Ray is Raymond and it is a middle name, that people hardly use, but there has to be something better. Congrats on the house too. Ronald/Ronnie? That's not too bad. You could make him an Italian stallion and go with Roberto! hee hee. Now I'm just being silly.

Here is the link to the other thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...tocking-stuffers-december-testing-thread.html


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you Terri, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Troof!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey girls!
The doctor's appt. went well. I just did a quick wipe after we BD'ed. The doc doesn't care what you do. HA!!HA!! So I got to look in the microscope at the spermies in CM, I got to look at my CM. All looks great! High motility, high count, good ferning which is what you want when you look at your CM under a microscope, apparently. I have to go back in two months if i'm not pregnant, and then she'll do the HSG test to see if there is a blockage in my tubes. I am PRAYING I don't have to do that. So, I'll continue temping and using the opk and bd'ing and we'll see what happens. I'm feeling good!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, yay!!!!!!!!!!! But u keep bding, you know... :winkwink:
Look who is talking. :haha:

AFM, I talked a little too soon. My period is very heavy now with back pain and pain in ovaries... I might have a cyst...


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - i agree with terri, having a baby with a man who isnt worthy of being its father would not have been the answer. This all sucks right now, but you are now in the right place in your life for it. Here's to next month!!

Terri - woohoo good motility! thats good news! keep on trying!!

Steph- how are you feeling/? only a few more weeks til you get past the first trimester! yay!

AFM- Im doing well, saw the doc on monday, i gained 3.5 lbs since last appt (5 weeks), baby is growing appropriately, my health is all good. yay. 
I also like ryan, DH is unsure. His name is Bryan and he thinks its too similar. I agree for a first name, but i think middle name it wont really matter.


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-I hope you don't have a cyst. have you ever felt pain like that before? I'll say a prayer for you that it's not a cyst. Oh, and yeah, we will definitely keep Bd-ing. today is day two of the solid smiley. Yay!! I'll take another test tomorrow (once the smiley goes away) and see what it says. My temp did increase by 0.3, so hopefully it's a slow rise.

Lfrans-Glad your health and the baby's health are great. That is wonderful news. You guys have time to figure out a name. And yeah...unless the boy hates his first name, no one will ever call him Ryan, and on top of that have Bryan in the same sentence. It'll be fine. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, once u get a solid smiley, CB digital is no more of a help. U are done with it for ur current cycle. It's done its job. I would use an ic or a regular opk just to make sure how long ur LP surge is. But it seems to me its not going to bee too long. Our cycles are very similar. So keep BD and FX!!!!

lfrans, thank you for your encouragement!!! U ladies are awesome. Where is Steph? I miss her.

AFM, my period is still heavy. At least no more pain. I am just waiting for my insurance to be approved and once I get it I will run to the doctor. I want to have everything checked!! I even want a lap to be done. Otherwise, I will go ku-ku... I keep reading all the scary stuff on the internet... And I want DF to be checked. So, I am going to take this cycle easy, and hopefully get checked in January.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka be careful on the lap...unless your doctor strongly recommends it, I wouldn't do it! It's major surgery...cutting open your uterus...and will further delay ttc for quite a few months! I really hope it doesn't come to that...

As for the cyst, I have one too. Was bothering me this morning as my dog decided she'd rest her fat head right on my left ovary! Silly girl.

Terri good luck! Looks like you're on your way to the tww!

AFM, I'm doing better. Of course that scares me :haha: there is no winning. You're either so miserable you wonder why you got yourself into this mess or feel fine and suddenly wish you felt crappy again! Missed miscarriages are more common than I thought. I never worried about it until this week. No ultrasound for 8 weeks but next Thurs the midwife will use a Doppler to check for a heartbeat. Only 8 more days...they do sell them but I can't afford 50 dollars just to feel less paranoid!

Lfrans, I agree with Terri. If you're planning on using it as a middle name, it shouldn't be too bad. Congrats on the healthy baby and you!! How has it felt to gain wait? So far I've gained 2lbs and I'm still in 1st tri ugh. I feel like I've gained 10!

Dh and I got in a loud fight over Fritos. I ended up in tears. I'm not hormonal until it comes to food, I guess! :haha:

Lenka good luck to you! Sorry no help on insurance, I don't even know what those letters stand for oops!


----------



## terripeachy

But, but..I still have sticks left! Can I still use the reader next month, or the batteries will be dead by then? Now I feel jipped. HA!!HA!! Oh wait..there is no next month. :) Thanks for the helpful hint, regardless. 

Stop reading the internet and symptom spotting for whatever you're looking for. At least the pain is gone. That makes me feel much better. And in January, yes, get everything checked, especially if you haven't been to the doctor's in a while.

Steph- I bet your radar with the midwife will be awesome and then you can relax a bit, right? You and your food fights crack me up. I think I would be similar. I don't mess around when it comes to eating!


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, hey, nice to know u are ok, just waiting for ur next scan! Relax and enjoy, everything will be fine, u will see! :winkwink:

Regarding the LAP, I didn't know it was so invasive... hmm... Well, time will tell. Today, I am even ok with IVF... I had been so scared of the word IVF, but now, after reading quite a lot about it, I think if this is the only option for us, I will go with it! So many things are rushing through my head, I wish I knew that I am ok, then I can wait for my BPF. I just have to know that I am, and my DF of course, are ok. January it is...

Terri, be glad that u still have sticks left! lolol :haha: One time I had to buy a whole new pack just because I ran out of sticks. :wacko: You cannot use the reader next cycle. U will need a new one, sorry, I will NOT need a new one, because u will be already pregnant!!! 

lfrans, Tynmeg? :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Ok, well consider me lucky then. HA!

I started testing on CD8, and then CD 9-10, I had flashing smiley and CD11 I had a solid smiley. I even messed one up because I held it up, so I still have 5 left. I did buy a First Response OPK when I was in the store the last time, so I guess I'll sell them on ebay. HA!!HA!! 

Have a great night, chica.


----------



## lfrans

Steph - do not worry about feeling better. The morning sickness sometimes comes and goes, and you are heading into the end of the first trimester, so it may be done! I had it consistently from 7-10 weeks and then on and off (like once every 2ish weeks) until about 17 weeks. The weight gain has been a pain. I gained 10 since i 1st went todoctor, but i think i gained 3 in my first trimester, so really 13. I am just trying not to gain more than a lb a week. It is obviously important to gain weight, but with so much pressure all our lives to stay slim, it is very hard to wrap your head around gaining weight.

Lenka- I like your attitude, if IVF is what it will take to get you a baby. embrace it and be grateful that we have technology that can help.

Terri - Im crossing my fingers that this is your month!!! BD BD BD BD!!!!!

AFM- Im doing well, we havent really discussed baby names in the past few days. getting things organized for our mortgage and stuff. We meet with the bank tomorrow evening, then with the notary next thursday. Signing is the following monday at the notary. I am trying to start thinking about paint colours and stuff. But im so indecisive! AHHH!! My mom feels bad, she would help me, but will be in florida over the holidays.


----------



## terripeachy

Lfrans-I love picking out paint, but all the colors are pretty so it is difficult to do. Fun times with the house stuff. Congrats again. Buying a house is a wonderful and exciting thing.

I'm crossing my fingers too. It's kind of strange that after we went to the doctor and had good news, hubs is SO not taking advantage of our fertile window. I guess he's feeling a little bit pressured, but I'm not purposefully saying anything that would make him feel that way. Maybe he's not excited by the digital smiley face in the bathroom. :shrug: hee hee. I guess if this month isn't "our" month, I'll chill out with talking about the OPKs and such and try to make him think I'm just ready to get down and dirty because it's Thursday. hee hee. I think I can do that.

I did some Christmas shopping yesterday and then we went to the theater to see White Christmas. It was a pretty good show. I guess for the next couple weeks, I'll just be waiting. *sigh*


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, you are a grapefruit already! Yay!!! :happydance:

Terri, I think that getting down and dirty just because you feel like it is a very good idea!!! :winkwink: The less they know, the better they perform. 

I finally made an appointment with a OB/GYN!!! Januay 7th. Russian Christmas day. I shall see what the doctor has to tell me. I just hope I will get my insurance card by then. 

AF left the house. It was probably the heaviest period I have ever had. I used 15 pads!!! :wacko: I am planning on BDing every second day starting cd 10. So, cd10, cd12, cd14, day of O, and cd16. Fook, it is a lot of BD for me. :haha: I will stop temping once I get cross hairs. Temping is quite stressful for me especially at the end of the cycle. And last cycle my temperature stayed elevated (98.4) till cd2. So what's the reason...

Steph, :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

So happy you got an appointment with the doctor!! I hope you like him or her. That's super important, and make sure you ask lots of questions while there. 

Not sure why your temp stayed so high this time. I will say it made me pretty excited when it was up.

AFM-I got my crosshairs, and so glad I used that OPK this month because FF was SO off on my cycle information. Last month and the previous month were so wonky that it didn't know what was going on with my body. Even though hubs has been a little weirded out, at least we got our BD'ing in at the right time. Phew! I still have a chance. Positive thinking for all of us.


----------



## Lenka78

FX Terri!!! Are u going to write down every symptom you have? Or just wait?


----------



## terripeachy

I don't have any symptoms. HA!!HA!! The one time I thought something was odd was when my head was really hot, but that lasted a day and my temperature didn't dramatically increase. I think maybe I was about to catch a cold, but my immune system killed it! yay!

If I ever get a BFP, I will think back about anything that was strange. I have WAY too much going on to think about every single thing. I don't even check the weather because, regardless, I still have to go to work and do whatever is on my calendar for the day&#8230;running, going out, grocery shopping, doing schoolwork, etc..

PS. I did use that OPK yesterday. hee hee. I couldn't resist. It worked and came out as a blank circle. Just what I expected, but Ffoe still had me as fertile and I just wanted to make sure. Also, my crosshairs got moved up a day, so now I'm 3dpo again. As long as my temps stay a little bit raised, I'm completely fine with it.


----------



## Lenka78

I hear you Terri. I gave up on symptom spotting long ago. 
Your temp is up. Very good. 

I was feeling down this whole weekend. I feel kind of lonely here. I had a lot of friends in Phila, and now it is only me and my DF... We work from home. So it is only only two of us the whole time... 

How are u, ladies? Steph?


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Lenka.
Yeah, I'm really happy my temperature is still up, although it's only Day 5. I'll just keep plugging along. I feel really good, and yesterday i did only drink one beer at home while watching football. 

My work Christmas party is Friday afternoon and then hubs has his work party Friday night. The party on Friday night will not be a problem re: drinking, it's the daytime party that I'm worried about. We usually go the bar early and get our drink on, and then walk to the work party. I may just say that I'm taking it easy because I have another party to go to later that night, or just nurse a beer. One or the other will probably be fine. I just don't really feel like drinking. 

As far as loneliness, is there an activity that you like? You could join a meetup or go to some local classes, like say for sewing, or spinning, or whatever you like to do. Then you can meet some friends. What about joining a local gym or yoga. There are always places to meet people, you just have to go out of your comfort zone for a bit-just long enough to find friends, and then you're golden.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri--those temps are looking really good! Fx for you...can't wait for you to test but I know you're not obsessive so it will be a while (ugh) :haha: You're a football fan, right? What's your team? I'm a Seahawks girl and always will be. Plus, our quarterback Russell Wilson is a genius so that helps.

Lenka--Yes, I totally know how you feel. I agree with Terri...if you're not in a smallish town like I am, which I don't think you are, meet up is a great place to meet people and try things out. I used to go to a couple when I was in Seattle. It's so hard to leave friends...This Christmas we can't afford to go home to either his family or mine so it'll just be the two of us and we have no friends either! Thankfully my DH and I are great friends otherwise we might have murdered each other by now.:blush: My friend says it takes a year to feel really settled in a place, but I think that can vary. Hopefully it will be faster for us! In the meantime, I'm sorry it sucks.:hugs:

Christmas plans anyone?

My morning sickness went from a 4 week long flu to really nothing, almost overnight. I'm still extremely fatigued but that's pretty much it. Dr appt on the 12th and they will check for a heart beat then. I really hope there is one!


----------



## lfrans

Lenka- I have moved around a bit and it takes about 3 months to have a few friends, and about a year to feel really settled. It will happen. You do have to make an effort at the beginning and it is really tough, but will totally be worth it!

Terri - temps look really good. FX!!!! Enjoy your parties!

Steph - I hear ya about the morning sickness being there then disappearing in a moment. I had it once in a while until about 16-17 weeks, but after 11-12 it was maybe 1x/week. FX that you will hear the heartbeat, we still get excited tohear it at each visit.

AFM - all is well. We are busy figuring out home insurance plans and stuff for the house. We sign next monday. We have to start calling workers to get quotes and stuff.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome updates everyone!

Steph-I can't wait for the 12th for you to hear the heartbeat. That is going to be so amazing. Do you think you will cry? Sometimes I'm pretty emotional, and other times I'm just not. I think the miracle of life IN MY BELLY would make me cry. I was born in Seattle, and I used to be a huge Seahawks fan, but when I moved east, I didn't have cable and couldn't watch the games, so I became a Ravens fan. My hubs has Marshawn Lynch and Russel Wilson on his fantasy team so we watch a lot of Seahawks. Oh, and his stipulation for moving in was getting cable, so now we have the NFL package. The 'hawks sure are exciting to watch, though.

Lfrans-Your ticker says the baby is the size of a cantaloupe. That's big!! Glad you're moving forward with the house stuff. It's all just so exciting. I'm so happy for you guys.

Have a fantastic day!


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies, thank u for all ur support as always. :hugs: I know it will get better. It's just when we were living in Phila and when we had a fight with DF or he was just getting on my nerves, I would just go shopping or out with my girlfriends. Here, I can't do it. It feels like I depend on him. And it kind of sucks, u know... Anyway, I am better today. Today is my mom's 60th birthday. I miss her so very much... We spend 2 hours talking over Skype... 

I am at 10cd today. Have to start BDing tonight. Girls, do you think time of BD matters? I heard that sperm count is better in the am, is it true? DF is not a big fan of morning sex, while I am. Well... I do not have much hopes for this cycle... Maybe this is why I haven't taken an opk yet. Will do at noon. 

Steph, GL on ur scan!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for u, girl!!! :hugs:

lfrans, GL with choosing a construction team!! I am sure that you know what you are doing, but life always proves me that u pay for the quality... 

Terri, was it an implantation dip last night, lady??? :winkwink:

And, thank you again for all ur support! I appreciate is so much!!! Have a wonderful day! :flower:

Loved this quote by Nelson Mandela (RIP) _*"It always seems impossible until its done".*_


----------



## terripeachy

Very funny. I wish it was an implantation dip. I always seem to have that dip 5 or 6 dpo, so while it could be, I think it's just a drop in hormone around the same time. That's consistent with my other charts. Not that I'm symptom spotting whatsoever, but my stomach has been feeling a little weird. I can't really describe it. It feels like there is a cramp, but it's not painful. It's just some kind of little feeling. :shrug:

I can't answer your question about daytime or nightime sperm, but I say mix it up! And stop being such a debbie downer. Fine-You don't have to use your OPKs, but you better get dancing for the next couple days.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, after ttcing for 7 months, knowing 99.99% that u do ovulate, having regular cycles, bbding during ur fertile window, and never seeing a BFP, who wouldn't be a debbie downer... you know... Btw, opk is negative today, but its still too early for me. I usually O around cd14.


----------



## terripeachy

I know how hard it's been, and I was just saying that you can't start off by saying that this cycle will be a bust, when you haven't even really started doing anything this cycle. You have to remain hopeful, and remain positive. And if you don't/won't, I will remain positive for you. It's going to happen. I just know it! :) Huge hugs. Enjoy your evening! Oh, and happy belated birthday to your mom. That's great that you got to Skype with her.


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you Terri!!! Love your attitude! :thumbup::hugs:
Of course, I will do everything that we are supposed to do this cycle. And time will tell...


----------



## lfrans

Steph - GL with your appointment today!!

Terri - how are you feeling? TWW sucks, ahhh, Im stressed for you!!! FX

Lenka - the average time to conceive is 6mos, meaning many people who have no problems take longer than 6 mos. I cannot imagine how stressful everything has been, but try to stay positive! FX

AFM - we are meeting with the notary tonight to review everything pre-signing on monday. Its been a hectic week getting everything together. I spoke to a interior decorator yesterday, she will come and help us choose colours and furniture layout and such. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey lfrans-ooh, and interior decorator..how fun! I hope you enjoy this experience.

Steph-Good luck today at your appointment. I can't wait to hear the update.

Lenka-what's new?

AFM- A whole lot of waiting on this side of the country. :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh my goodness Terri those temps look so promising!!

Lenka my dear how are you this week? Bd away, the more the better!

Lfrans oh that's so exciting! Monday!! Coming up so fast then getting it decorated... So great!

Thanks for your support ladies. The appt is this afternoon so I'll update happy or sad news :)


----------



## terripeachy

I'm nervous to think about, and really pay attention to my chart, but I definitely like the way it looks. I thought about drinking a beer last night, but then I thought, if I do, and my temperature drops again, I'll be mad at myself, so it was another glass of lemonade for me! This morning I was happy I had lemonade.

Steph- Is your belly poking out yet?


----------



## StephtheHiker

It is! And it's my fault for always focusing on running instead of doing ab workouts. Stronger about muscles keep the baby held back towards the spine. It IS exciting to have a bump but it's proof I don't have abs of steel :haha: now BUNS of steel, now we're talking hahajk

Terri any time you want to obsessively start testing, you're welcome to. Just sayin'


----------



## terripeachy

Buns of steel-that's great. Is it weird running with your belly? I used to be on a great running regimine, and I've slacked off since the wedding, but I want to get back into it. Is your baby supposed to be closer to your spine?

Thanks for the ok on obsessively testing. I am strong willed when it comes to the dollars in my wallet. I do get paid on Friday and have a few extra pennies. I think I might just do more Christmas shopping. I have about 3-4 more presents to buy, and I'm under budget, so you never know what I'll spend the rest of my money on. ha!


----------



## Lenka78

wow, so many updates!!! Steph, GL today!!!

Busy working. The other girl got chicken pox (at 28), so I have to work for two. Later.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Thanks ladies for your support!

Today I heard its heartbeat for the first time :cloud9: I almost started to cry...so I apologized and said "Sorry, I wasn't expecting it to be alive" Awkward Penguin! Anyway, it was very exciting to know that things are going along ok :D It's really nice...the hospital has a choice between one on one appointments or a group appointment. So I'm in a group of six or seven women all due in June and we talk about common questions and problems and stuff. Plus, since I'm new in the area it's kind of nice to get to know people that live in the area!

So yeah...that's my update! I just couldn't be happier!! (Meanwhile, my dog...the one who never chews on anything, is currently...eating...a tennis ball. Not chewing, eating. I probably should get up and take it away from her.)

Updates ladies! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Steph, I'm so happy for you, and yeah, awkward penguin is right! I can't wait to hear how your group is going, and now you'll be able to have other mom friends. See how easy that is, Lenka! hee hee. Hopefully you'll find someone who is compatible with you and exercises and is fun. 

Thanks for checking back in! I've been waiting all day! hee hee. *hugs*


----------



## Lenka78

YAY, Steph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I actually knew deep inside that everything was going to be ok with our bean... Hey, it's the size of a lime already! So happy to hear this wonderful news! :hugs:

Terri, yes, it is not that hard to meet new people if you really want it. It just takes a bit of time. How are you feeling? :hugs:

Lfrans, I always wanted a help of interior designer. Love all these shows about renovations and decorations. People know what they are doing. GL! :hugs:

AFM, we BDed yesterday. Today, opk was almost positive, but not quite yet. So I am sitting here and thinking should we BD again tonight or tomorrow night is enough. :blush: lolol. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Hey! 
I feel good. Our work party is today and my hubs' party is tonight. I also found out that the dress I bought for the party tonight is on sale, so I'm going to call the store and find out if I HAVE to go in to return it, or they can just look up the transaction and credit my card. I already know they want me to get sucked in and go to the store, but still...what a pain. I do have some Victoria's Secret coupons that I need to use as well, so it might be a win-win. 

Fertility wise-I'm still waiting..I'm really pleased with my temps. Today is 9DPO, and in the past, my temps have started dropping right about now, so the next couple days will really be the determinant.

Yay for the getting darker OPK. I hope you BD'ed last night and today it's darker still. Does the darkest mean that you HAVE ovulated, or it's getting close? Either one is fine, I guess. Those blind sperm just have to go find that egg. hee hee.


----------



## lfrans

yay steph!!! heartbeats are the most beautiful sound! :) Good for you for exercising, and no matter how strong your abs are, at some point you will have a bump. 

Lenka - BD as often as possible! Have fun! FX!!!

Terri - Your chart looks very promising! Im hoping this is your month!!!

AFM - we met with the notary yesterday, everything is ready for monday's signing. We are not going crazy with interior decorator - she is a friend of my aunt's. We are going to just have her take max 3ish hours looking at what wehave, looking at the house, giving us some suggestions in terms of paint colours, furniture placement... and a few other things. For 1 room, I can manage on my own, but the whole house, with a baby and trying to move by feb 1st (with no one working pretty much from now until january 6th). we thought it would help reduce the stress.

The rooms will be a bit better - just in terms of pulling up carpets, refinishing the wood floors underneath and painting. We are not doing any major changes right now. We cannot afford to.


----------



## Lenka78

Hey ladies, 

lfrans, what does a backyard if any look like? So have you decided on the name yet? 

Terry, ovulation usually occur within 12-48 hours after a positive opk. My opk was still not dark enough this morning, but we BDed this afternoon. Yay! It should be very positive either tonight or tomorrow. But no EGWC at all this cycle. But! I am using pre-seed this month for the first time ever and I have to say I like it very much. Not messy as many ladies complained. I didn't tell DF about pre-seed, was wondering about his reaction. He didn't say anything. But it's typical him, being quite... Well, I will try to BD tomorrow night and the day after in the am. Once I get CH I am going to stop temping. 

Steph?

Tynmeg? January is coming up...


----------



## terripeachy

Good updates ladies!
We used pressed a couple times. Once you figure out the right amount to use, it's not messy at all. I like that it's sperm friendly. I had no idea regular lube was anti-sperm. I never paid attention, but now I know. Crazy&#8230;

I drank a beer and a kahlua and cream at the bar yesterday prior to the work party and offered to be DD so I wouldn't have to drink at the work party. Then at hubs' party I nursed one small merlot at cocktail hour and one large merlot at dinner. I was DD also. hee hee. We both fell asleep downstairs and I woke up at 4am, went to bed, and woke up again at 7:30 to temp. It's high, so I don't trust it. I wish I only drank cranberry juice or water. Oh well..what's done is done. I'm back on my drinking hiatus, even though i'm watching the Ravens on Monday night. Maybe I'll have one beer.

Oh, and Steph-I got a pimple on my cheek. That's my symptom spotting. :) hee hee. 
Have a great Saturday, ladies.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri--your temps are looking really awesome so if I were you, I'd hold off on that beer tomorrow watching Monday Night Football. You'll probably feel a whole lot more at ease if you do! Though, I have read according to a .gov study that light drinking doesn't increase your chance of miscarriage, but I don't think it's the same with moderate (NOT that one beer is moderate drinking in the least!) Just....things are looking awesome!

Which means...

:test:

Lenka-- So did you o and bd a lot?? Are you now in the tww? I know you're a once a three weeks gal so hopefully this paid off for you :hugs:

Last night we got dumped with a foot of snow I'M LOVING IT SO MUCH! Went on an hour and half walk last night and then early this morning...but I'm not in shape like I had been pre pregnancy and making a trail through foot deep snow is a lot of work. Oof! Terri--running with a bump isn't so bad, it's still pretty small but I feel like it was worse around the 9th or 10th week where the baby was still very low....right on top of my bladder. :dohh: I'd suggest get back in a running routine now as due to move we had and me going across the country twice, I had only gone running maybe 3 times in the month before BFP. Then I was so out of breath, then so sick that it really set me back.

Lfrans you sign TOMORROW OMG So excited updates and maybe a picture...???

Tynmeg? :flower:

PS Terri please test.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Your wish is my command. I normally hang on the 35+ side because that's where I belong, but they were all freaking out and stalking my chart, and forcing me to test, so I finally did this morning. It was a :bfn: HA!!HA!! I never wanted to type that, but there you go. It's only (only!) 11dpo, so I'm not too worried about the negative this morning. 

All day I have been feeling crampy, but it's not time for AF, so I'm just letting my body do what it needs to do. AF is due on the 19th or 20th, so I still have a few days to wait. And, I am 90% regular, so by the 19th or 20th, I'll definitely know what's up. I do love this chart though. Easy to read, good temps, nothing too jagged. I'll play the beer by ear. It's weird making a concerted effort to do/ not do stuff. All my life, I have just done what I wanted. hee hee. I'm a wild child. And&#8230;if I am prego, I will ride my motorcycle in early spring, and then I'm done until I have the baby. 

Thanks for the tips on running. Yeah, maybe I better get back into it this week! It's finals week for me, so taking a running break will help clear my mind. Good call. Plus, I love wearing my UnderArmour stuff, and I haven't at all, so I want to get back to wearing my warm running clothes. Enjoy the snow!!

Lfrans-Have fun tomorrow at the signing. Rest your hands now. hee hee. There are a lot of papers to sign.

Lenka-What's up, buttercup?


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, hope u all are having a beautiful Sunday. :flower:

Steph, I know that the east coast got a lot of snow!!! :wacko: crazy! It is 70 degrees here, in Malibu... :blush: Just saying, lol... 

Terri, yay for temp staying high!!! FX!!! :thumbup:

I do not think I have ovulated yet... 

1) My opk have still not been dark enough (it is usually darker than control line). Now, it is very dark but not dark enough. After LP surge it turns very pale, while now I can still see the second line, quite pale, but still. 

2) My temp is very low, and it was even lower this morning. 

3) I have been feeling some twinges in my right ovary area in the past two days, especially at night. I can't tell exactly if it is my ovary, but the pain is somewhere in that area. 

It is cd15. We BDed cd11 pm, cd13 am and cd14 am. If tomorrow morning my temp goes up by at least 0.4, I will be very happy. If not, I guess we will keep BDing...

Can't wait till my appointment on January 7th.

Steph, how are you? :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

A lot of times people have a dip in temperature right before the jump, so that lower temp that you got today might be notification that it's about to shoot up. Yeah, see what happens in the morning. I think you and your fiancé have all your bases covered if your temp does jump up. Jan. 07 is just around the corner now. Get your list of questions/suggestions ready now so you don't forget what you want to ask when you get there. I know I am always nervous and forget stuff and sometimes feel like the doc is rushing me.

I am also eager to see what my temp does tomorrow. I've never been so eager to get to the next morning until I started this process. It's crazy!

My cramps have seem to subsided which makes me feel better. It was just an uncomfortable feeling this morning.

Enjoy your 70 degree weather!:thumb up: Lucky!


----------



## Lenka78

Yep, Terri, our temp tomorrow morning will tell us a lot! I am still having pain in my right ovary area... Maybe it's a cyst? Hope not! Took another opk, looks negative. 

It is so beautiful here tonight... the moon is shining and I can hear coyotes howling... Scary a little...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Wow coyotes in Malibu?? I always imagined it to be a big and glamorous city hehe 70 would be nice to go to for just a quick visit.... But I just love seasons too much to move an area like that! So happy you enjoy the weather.

As for the twinges in your right ovary...I thought I had a cyst on my right ovary but when I had my u/s to see baby, it showed a cyst on my left ovary instead! So confusing. either way, both you ladies keep us updated with your temps tomorrow ok?

Sorry Terri about the bfn always is frustrating. I'm not one to say it's not over yet when there's little hope so... It's not over yet!!


----------



## terripeachy

Your baby is the size of a plum!!!! It's growing so fast. I guess it's all fruit on that scale, so it's exciting watching it. I wonder if they have a black baby. hee hee.

My temp dropped a little this morning, but I think I am still feeling positive. I packed my purse with supplies just in case, but it's still a few days early and I don't want to think about AF-AT ALL. Have a great day.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I guess we should wait till tomorrow morning now... My temp went up by only 0.2 degrees. So no idea what's going on. At least, no more pain in my right ovary since around 4-5pm yesterday... maybe this is when I finally Oed... 

Steph, no, Malibu is a very small town. Around 15,000 ppl. Like a Village. lol. But I have to say there are a lot of movie stars live here. For example, Julia Roberts lives about 5 min away from us. Of course they live in very expensive houses with the ocean view and so on... And we live in a small guest house. lolol 

Have a nice Monday ladies...


----------



## Lenka78

I just got a positive opk again at cd16. What's going on? As far as I understand it, I failed to O on cd13, when I had got my first positive opk (but it was not darker than the control line as it usually is). And now I am gearing up for O for the second time this cycle. If this is the case, it makes sense now: not dark enough first opk, this pain in my right ovary on cd14 and cd15, no temp rise. It means we have to BD again tonight. 

What do you think ladies?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Bd like the wind!!


----------



## Lenka78

Lolol, yes Mam... ;-)


----------



## terripeachy

I agree with Steph!! Get your sexy lingerie, and go find your DF!! hee hee. Time to make babies! This does make sense with your temps and OPKs. Go get 'em girl!!


----------



## terripeachy

*&)@#(%[email protected]()$+#(+8()%&*#)*%q

Yeah, she's on her way.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Dammit!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna hunt down that witch and drop a house on her grrrr


----------



## Lenka78

Oh, Terri, I saw your temp drop this morning when I was taking mine. Bummer!!! 

My temp went up by another 0.2. It is so insignificant. I do not know. I have never had such a weird cycle. Something tells me that it might be an unovulatory cycle. Bummer!!! We had Bded yesterday night and then I think I saw some EGWC... For the first time this cycle, when I usually have it for 4 days before O. I am going to take an opk in a couple of hours, holding my pee now. :)

So, I am mentally prepared to skip this cycle and working on my list of questions for a FS for January appointment. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Steph and Lenka. I am (not sure of the emotion) to say that it was a false alarm. I felt horrible this morning. I had more cramps on my way to work, and I put on a pantiliner before I left the house because I knew I wouldn't have access to a bathroom the first part of the morning. Then I was HOPING a pantiliner was enough. I didn't want to go to the bathroom for fear of AF. Long story short, I went to the bathroom at lunchtime and nothing was there. I also wasn't feeling crampy and felt completely normal. 

The temp drop explains why I was feeling bad, but no AF, so maybe she's just being a BE-yotch and making me wait one more day. *sigh*

Lenka-Not sure why you're having a weird cycle either. There's just no explaining this stuff. I thought biology was a science, and with science, there are explanations. Nature is just a freak. HA!!HA!!

I'll be checking in later.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, LOVE your new avatar pic!!! You both look so happy and full of life!!!
Keeping my fingers cross for u! Hope the witch will not show her ugly face!

AFM, I just got a super positive opk!!! Yay! And ton on EGWC! cd17. Should O tomorrow! Yay!
BUT! I saw a few girls here who got a double LP surge and then BFNs. All of them. Well...
My temp MUST go up by at least 0.4 on Thursday!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!! I'm finally so relieved by your super positive OPK. Not too bad that it's CD17, I guess. At least you had it, and don't worry about what happened to the others. Seriously, everyone is different, and that's what makes the world go round.You have to show them that you can have two surges and still get a BFP. 

Thanks for the kudos on that picture. We took three different pics, and this one was my favorite. My mouth is usually open because I'm either laughing or being bossy telling someone how to do something. HA!!HA!! We did have a fun night.

I'm thinking of having hubs swing by the store and get a test. I'm nervous, and not sure I can wait one more without knowing something. Oh..he just got home. Now I'm freaking out. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

lolol I believe you that you can be bossy. :haha: :winkwink:

So when are you going to test????? Tomorrow morning? O mine!!! I will be checking in first thing in the morning after I take my temp. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yeay ladies keep the excitement going I love to hear how you're doing. Yes Terri I love the pic too what a good looking couple you are!

Need something to look forward to, worst sick day this week...my body hates all food and is not courteous enough to let me get to the toilet! Ugh


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry you're feeling bad, Steph. That has to be terrible, but hopefully it'll only last a day and today you can eat something and it stays down.

My temp dropped again so i didn't test. Now I think AF is just messing with me. We did buy two FRERs and one dollar store test.

Lenka-I am bossy. I'm not afraid to say it. I just like things the way I like them and I'll tell you how I like them! HA!!HA!!

We have a secret santa breakfast work party today. Seeya!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, enjoy your secret santa breakfast! Keep us posted what happens next.

Steph, boo for being sick. But you passed the 12 week mark! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And 4 days!!! 

lfrans, how is everything with the house?

Tynmeg, when are you joining the group again?

AFM, again, holding my morning pee before I take hopefully the last opk test. Temp is the same as it was yesterday. If my calculations are correct, I should O today and temp should go up to 97.7-97.8 tomorrow. Lets see how good I am with it. lol
We are going to BD in a couple of hours. And let the waiting game begin.


----------



## terripeachy

My boss was my secret santa and she got me an "our first christmas 2013" ornament. I'm so excited, because we finally got a small, fake tree for our window. I bought lights and now I realize that we don't have hooks for the ornaments that I bought a million years ago. *sigh* I guess I will do that tomorrow.

I really think this time AF is here. I had a pink spot on my pantiliner, so I'm sure she's really here this time. Perhaps she just wanted me to get through my stupid exam. *sigh* I hope I don't feel bad overnight. I'm more of a daytime cramp girl. I can power through when others are around. At home, I'm just a big baby and don't get any sleep.

Time to go relax. See you later, gators.


----------



## Lenka78

Oh Terri... But listen, you had a perfect cycle. O on cd13, LP of 14 days. Next month will be your month!!! And how cool it is to BD during the holidays. Have a nice evening, hopefully talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry Terri you feel pooey. At least you can power through when others are around...I have to take the day off or else I end up passing out in public, it's SO embarrassing. One time was in a Starbucks bathroom and they called the police ugh. :haha: at least I got free juice and a cookie out of it! :haha:
(The joys of endometriosis)
I can't see you as a big baby anyway that doesn't seem possible! That's so sweet of your boss to get the ornament. 

Lenka did your temp go up?

What are you all doing for Christmas/holidays? Do you still sometimes celebrate on Jan 6 Lenka? I need ideas for things we can do on Christmas Eve or Christmas day. We'll be alone which we've accepted but I think if we had a special plan it might help take the sting out. He works Christmas Eve and the day after Christmas so we can't go anywhere.

Hope you have a fabulous day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Lenka! I did have a perfect cycle, so I am really happy about that. I hope that next month it is even MORE perfect. hee hee. We'll try our best. I got an A on my exam, so that is one thing that worked out well last night.

Yikes Steph about passing out. I'm so happy that I only have a few cramps and it's nothing too traumatic. i count my blessings, that's for sure. Maybe a fancy dinner. This is the last Christmas without a baby, so do something adult-ish. hee hee. 

Maybe you guys can go look at lights or play a card game or something. I don't havea many Christmas traditions, but check the papers/online for things going on too. Lots of towns have different celebrations and such.

We're going to NM to visit my family. Work calls...seeya!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, yay for A on the exam!!! Well done. Is it an online program? I am also working on my Masters in Accounting. Tired and sick of it, but I am only left with the Capstone, which starts in January.

Regarding AF... Hang in there. In 3 days you will feel much better, in a week you will be ready to rock-n-roll. Mark my words. :winkwink:

Steph, passing out in public... wow... Sounds scary. It is good that people here call for help straight away. And do not be embarrassed! But be careful. You saying it is due to endo? I hope it wont happen again!!! :hugs:

Regarding Christmas... If your DF works on Christmas eve and next day, maybe try to make a nice dinner for two of you, something you never cooked before if you are into cooking, light some candles, pour some wine for him and juice for you and just enjoy each other company on a sofa in front of TV. Next year you will be too occupied with your baby to do so... :winkwink: 

We do celebrate Christmas on the 24th, love the tradition. But we also celebrate Russian (Orthodox, same as the Greeks) Christmas on the January 7th. Nothing major, just a dinner with the family. We are going to be home too for the Christmas eve and day. But we are going to Las Vegas on January 30th. It's only 4 hours by car from here. We booked a hotel in advance, so it wasn't very expensive. Also bought tickets for Cirque du Soleil show. Should be fun. 

My temp jumped by 0.6 this morning. I was so happy to see it!!! It means that I Oed on cd18th and it makes me 1dpo today. Yay! AF due December 30th. Please, please do not show up!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh how fun!! Especially with tickets to cirque du soleil!! I've never been but it looks awesome. Tickets were crazy expensive when they came to Seattle ugh.

Terri nice job on the A!! A thread of smart cookies

Lenka my family always celebrates on Christmas eve too and I always loved yet. Yeah, we'll probably cook at home.... I'm thinking lobster since it's cheap and local! Though staying in is what we do 13 of 14 days of the week. We have no social life and no money to waste going out :haha: I was hoping we could go and do something so Terri, good idea we'll check the calendar.

Oops you're right Jan 7 :D I always want to say the 6th!

How long will you be in Vegas??


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, having a lobster for the Christmas dinner being pregnant... I am so jealous... 
Remember, the grass is always greener on the other side. :winkwink: So, enjoy your holidays, you are so blessed.

I just want to mention that Orthodox Christmas eve is January 6th and Christmas day is January 7th. You were close. :flower:

We are in Vegas till January 2nd. Just a few days. But it's more than enough. I usually get tired of the crowd very quickly.


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-You are going to LOVE Cirque du Soleil. It can be a little freaky at times with all the contortionists, but it's still really, really cool (and I think many of the people are Russian/Asian), so you can yell out "molodetz" to them, and they'll understand! hee hee. I have season tickets to the theater in Bmore, and Cirque du Soleil has been here twice. The regular one and then there was a Jungle Night themed one, and that was just as awesome. Vegas is fun, but yeah, being open 24 hours can get tiring.

Steph-I am jealous of your lobster too. That sounds like a great tradition. My family used to eat that for Christmas dinner as well, and I guess that tradition started when we were in Seattle. We didn't eat it when we moved to MD. Now we just have crab cakes, and it's just as well. hee hee. Going out on a date is NOT wasted money. One can only watch so much tv, and stay in for so long. What about going to the movies? Maybe at this stage of the game your stomach isn't so big that you're cramped in a small movie seat.

I bet you didn't know that I have a minor in Russian. HA!!HA!! I don't have anyone to practice with though, so my knowledge is quickly fleeting.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I am shocked! Minor in Russian?! lolol cool! And yes, "molodetz" is the right word!!! I am here to practice your Russian if you want to. :winkwink:

I know that many of the performers are Russian, who used to work in circuses back in Russia/Soviet Union, which used to be very popular a few years ago. I have seen the O show, it was just mind blowing... 

:flower:


----------



## lfrans

Steph - wow, passing out? I hope you are feeling better!! Congrats on making it through the 1st trimester!!! You can breath a sigh of relief!! Yum, fresh lobster! I used to go to a summer camp in Maine, mmmm the lobster was amazing!!

Terri- Sorry AF got you, but atleast your chart looks normal! Enjoy your holidays and drink tons, cuz hopefully itll be the last drinks for a while!

Lenka - cirque du soleil is amazing, I have seen them 2.5 times here in montreal. (1/2 - was for a hospital staff appreciation show put on by celine dion where they did small performances)

AFM - It has been a crazy week! We signed for the house on monday, went smoothly, we have been very busy getting people in to the house to give us quotes since they will all be off over the next 2 weeks and then we want to start working week of jan 6. We have 1 more electrician coming in this morning to give us a quote and the insulation guy came the other day. I am excited to meet with the designer, she is actually coming by on xmas day. It is perfect since im jewish and do not celebrate (and so is the designer). We are planning on only using her for 2-3 hours to help with some ideas for colour, lighting (we need to remove and change all the potlights) and kitchen/bathroom budget updates (they are from 1960)

pregnancy is good- i was angry at my friend the other day, she is 36 weeks and has not gained alot of weight (Im 26 weeks and we have gained almost the same), but she is much bigger than me to begin with. I said that doctor told me I was right on track and I dont think that i have gained anything excess at the moment. She made a comment that my face looks a bit bigger. Ugh stupid comment... She is a good friend, and usually super supportive, but sometimes says the silliest things. 

It really bothered me, and I know i have not been exercising as much as id like, so i signed up for a prenatal fitness class and went last night, OMG I am so out of shape lol. I used to be able to do so much, here i felt like i was such a beginner!

I am always lurking around, but not always responding to everyone - sorry about that. Enjoy your holidays!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi there!
So happy you got the house. Woohoo!! And you are moving right along with the improvements. I think that is the best way to do it because you don't get everything settled and then have to find places for it later. I love how the decorator is coming over on Christmas. That'll be fun.

Sorry your friend said your face is big. She probably just wasnt' thinking about your feelings. But..i'm glad you started taking a fitness class. That should be really fun, and you can meet some other mom friends, if you like. I would like to do something like that when I'm pregnant. I would love aqua aerobics. 

Have a great day and talk soon.


----------



## lfrans

How was everyone's weekend? We are lucky we did not get hit by the ice storm that is going through Toronto and now going into eastern canada. We had lots of snow, mixed with freezing rain making it difficult to go out, but relatively ok.


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,
How are you?

lfrans, wanted to tell you, how such comments, the one that your friend told you, irritate me. I also have a couple of girlfriends who are not very tactful sometimes. I know, we all can say silly things from time to time, but common... Use your head before opening your mouth. 
So what color of the walls are you going with? :) 

Terri, hey, how are you? I was looking at your chart and noticed that your period was quite light and only lasted two days, is this right? I was thinking maybe your uterine lining does not get thick enough? Just a thought!!! There are a lot of herbs/remedies that can help with that...

Steph, how are you feeling???

AFM, 5dpo, temp goes up little by little each morning, as it always does. Yesterday I was tired... or lazy... AF due December 30th...


----------



## terripeachy

Hey all!
Yeah, it's always pretty light, thank goodness. Two-three days and then it's over. I can never figure out heavy/medium/light, so I tend to go on the medium/light side. This one was actually pretty heavy (from my standards) to start, and then kind of fizzled out. I'm not too worried about it, but after two more months, if I have to go see the doctor again because we are not successful, I will mention that.

I will pray that your temperautre continues going up up and away!

lfrans-Hubs and I went to the football game last night where our team got completely destroyed. It was a little bit warm, so that was nice, but the loss was terrible. Saturday I sat around and watched tv/movies all day so that was fun. Just me and my blanket. Tonight we have running around to do and then we're off to New Mexico! I can't wait.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies

Lfrans--that's great she's coming over on Christmas Day..gives you something to do since most places are closed. That's rude of your friend to say that about your face...that is one of my most sensitive places for me! But maybe it wasn't so bad because it got you on the prenatal workout routine...hard to get back into it after the woes of first tri when we lose all that muscle we worked so hard for, ugh....the snow has encouraged me to get walking again though snow and I aren't as good of friend since I took a good fall this weekend, my hands were full so I couldn't brace myself. :dohh: Right in the beginning of second tri where falls start to become a bigger deal. No bleeding so I'm pretty sure bean is just chillin in there. Also--we missed the ice storm, too! Phew! Now it's crazy warm, is it there too? I think it's been somewhere around 5c...much better than the -15c it was last week ugh

Terri--New Mexico...so awesome. Did you say Albuquerque? Such a fun state, especially in winter. Have fun relaxing with people you care about!

Lenka--Ohhhh 5 dpo already! Not too much longer til the 30th now. For some reason I thought you said you were going to Las Vegas Jan 30 not Dec 30 so that's awesome to be able to be there for New Years Eve! Don't lose all your money right at the beginning of the year :winkwink:

AFM I'm going to bake sugar cookies today! I love to bake but have not had the energy. But, other than last night where my hubby STUNK up the house by cooking soup ugh cooked broth is the worst smell, i haven't had really any ms in a few days. :happydance:

Doggie is doing better. We were out on a walk Thurs and she was having so much fun til she yelped and couldn't walk anymore. :cry: We thought she had torn her other ACL, which won't fix itself and costs thousands for surgery. Thankfully I think it's just a sprain. We still have to pick her up to take her out to the bathroom (she's 30 kg)...ok by "We" I mean "DH" :haha: However, she's walking better now so I think she'll make it through this one! She never had any problems before our move out here but geez, it's one thing after the other now.

Ohhh have a great Christmas everyone and Lfrans well, happy day off :D Decided on any names yet?

Yeay novel!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm getting ready to head out to the ABQ, so I wish all of you a Merry Christmas/Happy Decorating, and high temps (Lenka!). hee hee.

Steph-glad your dog is feeling a little better. I know how sad it is to see your dog struggling. Super big hugs. No more falling down, silly. Glad you're ok. Phew!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, Steph, Merry Christmas! :xmas9:

lfrans, Happy holidays! :xmas7:

Nothing new here, 7dpo - boring. Had a wonderful day yesterday. Today I am going to spend a lot of time in front of TV watching some nice movies hopefully. 

Talk to you soon.


----------



## lfrans

Merry Christmas everyone! How were your holidays?

Here the snow stopped, but it became really cold. Last night we were good jews and went out to a chinese restaurant for dinner. :) We met with the decorator this morning, nothing too crazy, she suggested some taupe colours for the living space and recommended we paint the old 60s cabinets to white to brighten up the kitchen. Few other minor things, but i think it will help us in the long run. Tonight we had pizza and ice cream for dinner, yum!

Steph - woohoo for no ms recently. how are the cookies?

Terri - enjoy new mexico! 

Lenka - how are the temps???


----------



## terripeachy

Hi everyone!!
Thanks lfrans. I am glad things worked out with the decorator. yay!!

We leave tomorrow for Maryland. It's been great hanging out with the family and my nieces and nephew. My sisters and I went to a yoga class, and that was great. I'm not good at yoga, but I do enjoy it.

I think we're going to the movies tonight. I'm not sure what's playing, but we'll find something to watch. I've also been permanently full since I got here. 'tis the season!! That's what I keep saying when I eat more junk. HA!HA!


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, how have you been? 

AFM, Yesterday evening I started having cramps like AF was coming, went to pee and got some brown cm on tp. I was having lower back ache all night long. Tested this morning (11dpo) and got a BFN. And more brown spotting. So much for a NY present... :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Happy New Year, everyone. Wishing you all a prosperous and baby filled 2014! We're on our way!


----------



## lfrans

hey everyone, how was your new years?? Hope you are all doing well. For us, NYE was pretty laid back, I can barely stay up to midnight, we went to a movie, then went out for dessert and came home by 10. :) I managed to stay awake til midnight and then by 12:05 was in bed!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies!!! :flower:

Happy New Year!!! May 2014 bring us a lot of happiness and healthy babies!!!

I finally got my :bfp: at 12dpo on December 30th!!! :wohoo: I will remember this day forever! The second I saw that second line I was like: What? No way! Really? Wow!!! I did not tell my DF till the New Year Eve. December 31st, I took a FRER and a fat pink second line came up within minutes. It was the best present ever!!! I told him around 11pm that day, while we were in Las Vegas sitting at the bar. He could not believe me. I started crying, so did he. I have a feeling he still doesnt not believe in it. :haha:

How are you???? So, what should I expect next? :wacko::flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

What the hell why didn't you say something earlier arrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhi was feeling so sad still but YEAY YEAY YEAY YEAY YEAY YEAY!!! ¡!!!!!!!!!! ######!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: oh my gosh so excited for you!!!

How are you feeling?? Are you being a poas addict????


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh my gosh I'm so excited who got the bfp anyway LENKA SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!

you will be in my thoughts and prayers that this is a STICKY bean and you get that baby in your arms come 8 months from now!!


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you thank you, dear Steph!!!! I couldn't tell you earlier because I was in Vegas and I hate typing on these smart phones!!! 

Of course, I POAS each morning still. lolol Thanks God, it gets darker each morning. I have only one ic left. Should I just stop? I still haven't got my insurance card! But I have an appointment with a FS on January 7th. I am going to call my insurance company and ask them about the card. 

How are you feeling?????


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sounds good! So exactly how many weeks and days are you, then? That's funny that we both got bfn at 11dpo and bfp at 12dpo!! How are you feeling, normal still?

I still vomit yeay but it's been kind to me the last 3 days so fx its gone for good!

About Dr appt, I couldn't call for one until I was almost 6 weeks then they wouldn't schedule an appt til almost 9 so you may have time. Then again, I hear a lot of places in the US have early ultrasounds etc etc.

So is df excited??


----------



## Lenka78

yep, it was white as snow at 11dpo and bum a good pink line at 12 dpo. ))) I am pretty sure I had ib at 10dpo. Do you remember I wrote I was having AF like cramps and brown discharge after? I think that was it. 
My boobs were soooo sore December 31st. Today they are ok and it worries me. Here we go. lolol 
Well, my last period started December 1st. I got my BFP December 30th. So, how many days am I? 34? 4 weeks and 8 days? 

You know, he always keeps his feelings to himself, to the point I want to punch him sometimes. lolol. At the beginning he thought it was so easy to get pregnant, but month after month he must have realized it is not the case... He is in a very good spirit lately. So I assume he is excited. I think it will hit him when he hears it from the doctor. You know :)


----------



## lfrans

AHHHHHH!!!!! Lenka!!! So excited for you!!!!!

But, Im sorry to say, expect a crazy few months of potential illness, bloating, mood swings, not knowing who you are anymore.... 

Then also expect the beautiful sound of a heartbeat coming out of your belly button, kicks and weird movement. Your belly turning rock hard....

Expect the stress of trying to figure out what to buy and how to do it all on some sort of budget.

Oh Im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## lfrans

Oh I didnt see my doc until about 9-10 weeks. I had spotting at 6 weeks and panicked going to ER. Got an early ultrasound and saw the heart beating. Now I see doc every month. 

Boys are funny keeping in their feelings. My dh gave me a hug and then went back to bed when i told him.


----------



## terripeachy

I actually had to DO work at work today so I missed the early excitement. Lenka, I am still so excited for you. I think its' cute that DF started crying once you did. My hubs said he was going to cry when he finds out he's going to be a dad.

I guess I'm the only one left hanging around. I'll stick around if you ladies will hang with me. I really like this thread, and I want to keep up with EVERYTHING! But, I understand if you want to go to the pregnant forums. I'm having a fun time at TTC>35, too.

I'm in total limbo. I haven't Od yet and it's like day 16. I usually do around day 12-13, so I guess this is just an anovulatory month for me, and it's making me a little upset. I am old already, so maybe that's it, but I'm not quite ready to believe it. I did get some positive OPKs though, so maybe my body is still trying. We're continuing to BD just in case I get a temp. spike. *sigh* Sorry to bring everyone down.


----------



## Lenka78

:haha: lololol, thank you dear lfrans!!! I am looking forward to all of this!!! Be careful what you wish for, right? :winkwink:

As of now, I want to take it day by day. 

Question: ladies, till what dpo did u POAS?


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, are you kidding, of course we will hang with you, at least, I am going to! This cycle, if you remember, I did not O till cd18, so keep BDing. FX!!!!!


----------



## lfrans

Terri - Im in my 3rd trimester and still hanging around!! You were all there for me when I was TTC, so I have no intention of going anywhere soon. As for this cycle, it is so hard to predict, maybe you will O late. My cycles after my mc were all over the place, but I got a BFP anyways.

Lenka - Totally, we wish so much to have this, and then we go through hell. Like a cruel joke. 

Steph - sorry to hear you still have nausea. 

AFM - Im doing well, getting more heartburn and stuff. I am officially in my 3rd trimester which is pretty crazy!! I finally did a registry today at babies-r-us. I have received a bunch of hand me downs from cousins and stuff, so nothing too crazy on it.
House is going. We hired an electrician who started doing some work today - removing old pot lights and stuff. DH has been busy cleaning and pulling up the carpets. We actually found a diamond earring. We called the previous owners and they were so happy. The mother had died a few years ago and her husband had bought her these earrings. The daughter had the other earring. We have a cabinet maker coming in tomorrow for an estimate to adapt a cabinet in the kitchen for our new oven and a painter is coming on sunday for an estimate as well. 

So its all coming along and hopefully by early feb we will be moving in.


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, all sound so exciting! And good job on returning the earing to the owner. 

When did you first start feeling sick? Can you remember?


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka78 said:


> Terri, are you kidding, of course we will hang with you, at least, I am going to! This cycle, if you remember, I did not O till cd18, so keep BDing. FX!!!!!

Ok Lenka. That makes me happy. This whole thing is such a waiting game, sometimes I just can't take it! 

Lfrans-That is so nice that you called the previous owner about the earring. I had a beautiful pair of earrings that I wore every day. One day, I realized it had fallen out and I held onto that other earring for a really long time. I never found it, but it was time to move on as my ex-boyfriend had given it to me. Seems like you and DH are getting a lot done and that's really awesome. Congrats on entering the final trimester! Boop boop!

Thanks for your encouragement and for sticking around. You really know how to make a girl feel wanted. Hugs to all. I'm getting my nails done today. Then I'm going to a party where a lady has shaved her head for a fundraiser. I figure, as a bald girl, I can support her. It's the least I can do.
Have a fantastic Saturday!!


----------



## birthdaybaby

Hey ladies,

I'm back! I took a break for a while as DH works overseas and my august cycle was disappointing. A little background...I've got a wonderful three year old son. I had a surprise pregnancy in march of this year, (just had stopped using bc cause it was making me sick, using condoms and it broke on my ovulation date). About 3 days after we found out I was in emergency with an ectopic and had my right tube removed.

Sooo, hubby was home for the holidays, 10 days to be exact and it was right around my window. i was temping and using fertility friend and it appeared that i didnt ovulate :( This was the second month in a row and I felt something was up. Turns out my thermometer is wonky and has an error of about .5 degrees which throws everything off. After realizing it was probably my thermometer I decided to take a test. I'm at 11 dpo and i think this may be it! I know its early but I'm overjoyed!

I've been checking in on you ladies and I'm so glad to be back.
 



Attached Files:







20140104_105103(1).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lfrans

hey birthday- I see a line!!!! woohoo!!!! FX everything goes well this time.

My original thermometer was crappy, if i took my temp 3 times in a row, it would give me completely different readings each time. It was store bought from either CVS or Walgreens. It also had bad reviews, i bought a new one after from shoppers drugmart and that one worked much better (although confused all my charts going from F to C).

Anyways welcome back!!

Terri - how was the party? I am so impressed by people who shav for cancer, especially women. (if you are not already bald). For me, my hair is a big part of who I am (weird, but I have very curly hair and even when i have it straightened, it seems like i cannot be myself).

AFM- been busy with house stuff. Last night DH and I went out for dinner using an OLD groupon that did not have an expiry date. Was pretty funny. It included a bottle of red wine, we kinda looked at the waitress weird and her reply "well you can have white if you want" I stood up and rubbed my belly and she laughed. DH got a beer, I got shirley temple!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi and welcome back, birthday baby. I think I was just a stalker when you were on this thread before, but congrats on the BFP!! I didn't even have to click on the picture and I could see it. Did you tell DH already? How exciting!!

The get together was really fun. I bought a bottle of shaving cream and the razor that I used, and she was really happy about that because she wasn't sure how she was going to keep her head bald (a friend did it for her yesterday). She raised $4000 and is going to ride her bike from the Chesapeake Bay down to the Florida Keys. Very admirable. 

That's hilarious about the wine and then offering white instead. I love shirley temples. I get them mixed with sprite and ginger ale and then grenadine and of course, the cherry. I used to bartend, and I would make them for myself all the time. Hey, have you had any food aversions since you've been pregnant?

I'm just waiting for the next cycle. I checked my thermometer today and it's right. I'm just not ovulating this month, I guess. I'm over it. Just patiently waiting and watching football. Bo-ring.


----------



## lfrans

happy monday everyone. I hope you all had good weekends. Mine was a bit hectic with house stuff. We have to do some extra unanticipated work to fix the ceiling which is sagging. We could leave it and assume it wont get worse, but we figure, before we install the pot lights and do other work, we may as well fix it properly now. Not wait to see what needs to be done in the future.

Oh boy, hope our timeline still works out (to move in feb 1) I think itll be closer to feb 15.... with baby due march 29 its tight!!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies!

Welcome back, birthdaybaby! Congratulations on your BFP! Did you test again? I still POAS every morning and I bought a few more hpt-s, but I should stop very soon. I still haven't made an appointment with a doctor, still waiting for my insurance card. However, it is still very early, I am 5 weeks 2 days today. No major symptoms, but I have a cold: stuffy nose, sore throat.

Terri, yay for a temperature rise this morning. We shall see what tomorrow morning brings. FX!

lfrans, fix that ceiling, girl! :happydance: I am sure it is a messy job, can you imagine doing it when everything is done? GL! 

Steph, how are you? How are you feeling???

My school starts today. Oh, I do not feel like studying AT ALL, plus it is the most challenging class, final one, group projet. I have some bad experience with group projects, where some people were so irresponsible and just took the credit. This time I will be smarter, I am not going to do all the job, being nervous, anxious and so on. I have a very good GPA score and one class wont spoil it. I can't wait till end of February, the school will be over and I will be 12 weeks!!! :happydance: I am keeping my fingers crossed! 

Have a nice day ladies. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm so happy my temperature finally jumped. Your 18day O gave me hope, I guess. When I woke up, I figured it would be the same as the last two days. Now, we'll see what tomorrow brings.

lfrans-better to fix the ceiling now rather than later, and if it delays your move-in day, so be it. You don't want to live in the house while people are coming in and out all day. 

Lenka-No time for studying yet if school just started. I hear you on group projects though. I told my group that I was getting married and they told the teacher I did nothing and the teacher gave me a 0. I have taken up for so many people, I can't believe I got screwed the one time I slacked off. It sucks. I'm not sure if I have to retake that class (it was an elective), or if I can take something else. But my GPA surely went down the tubes. I have 5 more classes to take. I'm excited that this is your last class. Where is your insurance card??? It's been a long time since you signed up.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, as far as I understand, when they calculate your final GPA, they disregard your worst grade. If this is the case with your school, your final GPA should be higher then. :thumbup:

I applied through Obama care website, they are very busy now with million people applying. So I am not worried about my insurance card just yet. 

Terri, so did you manage to BD in the am? :winkwink:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies! First of all a big congrats to you birthdaybaby!! Hoping you'll stick around and keep us updated! How exciting this must be for you :happydance:

Lenka I don't blame you on the obsessive poas!! I did for a think almost a week and a half after my first bfp, I'd test every other day to see those lines get darker. I might warn you...you might measure behind because you oed late and possibly implanted late, too. So if you're not measuring as you'd like to whenever you get a scan, then that might be why! I'm no expert though... About your classes.. Ugh I always hated group projects! I'm introverted and independent...always felt like I did better on my own cause of my learning style. So good luck!! And you're so right about the GPA thing.. One class won't destroy it. my school did not have the drop your lowest grade thing though, which sucked cause my Japanese prof was pure evil and ruined my career path...well, not ruined cause Chinese was much more fun and easy to pick up...plus I would never have lived in Taiwan without her pushing me out of her major program! (It wasn't just me...only 4 people a year got their major when 200 started out...I made it to one of 6 people before I gave up!!)

Anyway that was stupid and long...so when you graduate what are your plans?? I don't blame you about being excited about the 12 weeks oh yeay I can't wait either I've worried for everyone on this forum...

Terri hopefully you got this month...or think of it as a break month. So sorry you were feeling down...one doesn't expect to feel like crap in the waiting game that is ttc...your bfp will come...and we'll be here with ya til it does and beyond! I can't wait for baby pics from all you!! :hugs: :hugs: hopefully that day comes sooner than later.....oh and super cool you speak Russian. A minor is 3 full years of language...I don't feel language minors get enough credit when they're more time than other minors. Why did you choose Russian?

Lfrans ughhhh there's always SOMETHING when it comes to houses I swear...I hope this is the last "surprise" you get from the new place for a while! Can we get a little pic.... ? Dh and j start house hunting next month like real adults eep! Any advice would be much appreciated. Also congrats on third tri! How are you feeling?? Give me hope! :haha:

Happy Monday everyone...!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-The only time we did it in the morning was on NYDay. My hubs would prefer drinking with his friends on the weekend than hanging with me, so I don't even know if I have a chance, but I'm still hopeful that some of those swimmers stuck around. We'll see..

Steph-Since I'm an enginerd, Russian was like my "easy class" in college and that's how I ended up minoring in it. How big of a nerd am I? I took it in high school from 10-12, and then I even went there as an exchange student. We went to a small town near the Black Sea for three weeks and then Moscow for one week. I took French previously, but when my family moved to MD, they said that the French teacher was terrible, so I switched to Russian. How are you feeling?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Foreign languages make you a nerd??? Oh dear I'm screwed! They've always come easily for me but you are lucky to get both sides. My bf in Taiwan was a pinoy getting his phd in bio physics...I was picking up Tagalog and Chinese and he couldn't get the Chinese at all... But I could never be a biophysicist! Never never. Physics in high school was a blast but that's as far I as I go hehe

Anyway I think it's so cool you stayed in a small town... that's the best way to absorb the culture and language! :cloud9: I bet you loved it.

Sorry you didn't get a chance to bd but where is the Terri that yells at us to cheer up?? :hugs:

Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, thanks, it is a Christmas day! Regarding my ovulation and implantation dates: I ovulated on cd18. 10dpo, I remember (I even made a post here) sitting on a sofa at 11pm, when I started cramping really bad, it lasted for about 15 minutes, then I went to bathroom and had some brownish CM on tp. I think this is when I must have implanted - cd28. I got my +hpt cd30. So when should I have my first scan?
Steph, good luck with house hunting!!! So how do you like the city so far? Feeling more comfortable now?

Ladies, so well done on learning foreign languages! English is considered an easy one, I still struggle with it. lolol So well done, smart cookies.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I meant that I'm a nerd being an engineer and then taking Russian as my easy class. I think foreign languages are great, and I wish they still required it in school.I think it's optional, but I am so far removed from knowing anyone in school, I could be wrong. I'm still the cheering Terri, it's just getting frustrating doing all this stuff to no end (so far). I had a jump today, so if it continues going up, I'll be happy. Otherwise, I'm just sitting on the sidelines (and cheering for those that are still playing) for another week or so.

Lenka-Yeah, Merry Christmas Eve! Well, your English may not be perfect, but your typing makes tons of sense and i would never know that you had trouble speaking English. I always heard that English can be tricky because of all of our exceptions to the rules and stuff like that. goose-->geese, versus gooses. hee hee. I was going to use mouse, but mice are yucky (there, I used it anyway). Thanks for the CD28 cramping note..that is helpful.

Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, yay for temp jump! One more morning and u can relax!


----------



## terripeachy

I know!! I was super happy today when it jumped again. So yeah, let's hope tomorrow confirms it. :shrug:. It's funny because I've been (un)patiently waiting this whole time, and now hopefully tomorrow will start my official wait. Although, FFoe was really off this time. I guess I should say my body was off this time, and Ffoe just confirmed it. I think I'll need to get some of those cheaper OPK strips for next month. My O day went from between 10-12 to 18 (or so). That is a lot of testing using the expensive tests. We'll see, I suppose. Keep your fingers crossed for me!

I type (talk) so much that I forget to say what I initially logged in to say. How are you doing???


----------



## Lenka78

Teri, in my opinion, you did O on cd 18. I am pretty sure. :winkwink:

AFM, I am very nervous now. :wacko: I do not have any strong symptoms (if any at all) and it scares the sh*t out of me. Excuse my language. I schedule my first appointment for January 21st. Can't wait!!!!! 

This group project also gets on my nerves. But I keep reminding myself that I shouldn't worry about it too much. 
My best girlfriends dad passed away yesterday. Feel sooo sorry for her. They were so close... 

How are you feeling, Terri? Optimistic? :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back to being positive, so yeah, I'm ok. I did put +opks in FF and it did confirm O day as the 17th or 18th, so now I will just wait. I'm still debating buying some of the cheap OPKs. We'll see.

I can't say for sure, but maybe you don't really FEEL a lot at this stage of the game. There are tons of people that don't even realize they are pregnant at this point, so just hang tight. How exciting that you made your appointment. I can't wait to hear what the doctor says! More waiting&#8230;hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Nope Lenka I didn't feel anything really until almost 2 weeks from my bfp then the ms hit. So I was like you and tested and tested! So chin up, dear!


----------



## Lenka78

Oh, thanks ladies for your support! I will try to relax.

Steph, do you think it makes sense to continue POAS? My test line is as dark as the control line on ic, maybe I should just stop now? But I still have 9 test left... lolol

Terri, so welcome to TWW!  

My parents are coming back tomorrow, so I will tell them the news on Skype. I am sure my mom is going to cry. Cute.


----------



## lfrans

Lenka- I didnt test until about 14-15 dpo and at the time thought i was getting AF. I did not have any symptoms until 2-3 weeks later. My ms was relatively mild. Do not worry about symptom spotting, some of the symptoms that they list to look out for did not happen for me until the 2nd trimester!

Terri - Looking good, looks like you Oed on cd18. FX!!

Steph - how are you feeling? Have you felt any movement yet? I felt some stuff around 15ish weeks, but wasnt sure, the first definite kick was around 17 weeks.

AFM- things are good, I am trying to decide if cord blood banking is worth the cost. Also starting to look into drs for baby. 
House is coming along, all my pics are on my phone, so I have to put them on my computer. They are all pretty much the reno pics as they happen. Yesterday a contractor lifted our countertops in the kitchen and built a small drawer for our new oven (the old one was from 1960 and 40inches, normal ones are 30 inches.)
He should be done with the kitchen today. The painter is starting to do some plastering today. 
Before we bought our house, we bought a deal of the day for 2 nights in a hotel in quebec city. We planned on going this weekend. Now with the house and all, we are either going to postpone by 1-2 weeks or try to sell it.


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-I bet your mom will cry. I feel like crying just reading about it. HA!!HA!! Are you going to tell your DF's family, or is he, and when?

lfrans-The only advice I hear from my friends is that you want a doctor that is near your house because if the baby is sick or having trouble, you don't want to drive 1/2 hour away to get to the doctor. I hope you find someone great! The house reno sounds like it's coming along well. I like how you guys are getting stuff done. I wish I was more like that when it comes to my house. 

Steph-hope you're well!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh man lfrans I'd buy it from ya if my hubby didn't have his once a month Saturday this weekend! But I think you should go. You're not likely to get this kind of time away together once baby is here! Actually dh and I are planning on going to the winter carnival :) I've heard good things have you?

Sounds like things are coming along nicely for ya. How awesome! Won't be long now!

Terri yup it looks like you're in the tww for sure. :happydance: yeayeay!

Poas if it makes you feel better, Lenka but I wouldn't too much cause then if it looks any less dark then you start to worry unnecessarily. And maybe you'll be like lfrans and not have bad ms... Instead some.other joyous symptoms haha.

Yes lfrans I have felt these movements I have been doubting myself since it's so early but I haven't felt anything like this before. I haven't gotten too excited about it seeing as I wasn't sure it was the real deal. But maybe in a week or two! :cloud9:

As for ms, I have not had any in a week! I don't want to jinx it though seeing as ever time I would say I was feeling better, it would get worse ugh! But I'm able to eat fruit and veggies now and even drink coffee like I hadn't been able to stomach,....a seattleite not drinking coffee?? The shame! I thoroughly cleaned and baked some awesome scones if I do say so myself. Anyway yeay!

Any other news ladies? Enjoy your winter day~~


----------



## terripeachy

Yay for no morning sickness. That has to be nice. And the movement is awesome too.

I'm either in the TWW or my hormones are just feeling good. hee hee. I finally went running yesterday. It felt great, and I can't wait to go again on Saturday. I love wearing my Under Armour and cold weather clothes. It makes me happy.

I'm ready for the weekend, even though I don't have any plans. I may try to cook some meals ahead of time this weekend. I have been buying way more food than we can eat. I guess I forget about leftovers, and that my husband has OCD when it comes to eating meat. I can only eat pork once, hamburger once, fish once. I will eat any and all meat as long as I have it. He's wasteful. *sigh*


----------



## lfrans

Terri - we are looking at a pediatric clinic about 10 minutes away from where we bought the house. it is in the office section of a mall, so good for parking too. I have a friend who used to work there and can get us in (we have a shortage of doctors here, so it is not always easy to find what you want).

Steph - winter carnival is great! We wanted to go during winter carnival, but our voucher was not good during that time. We actually postponed the trip 2 weeks, so we should be going jan 24-25. I was in quebec 2 years ago for work during winter carnival. They have tons going on. I walked around the plains of abraham where there was an incredible ice sculpture competition. Outdoor hot tubs (which may not benefit you being preggers and all) an ice bar. Tons of activities. The city is booming at the time. We are planning to have a tour of the ice hotel. The old city of Quebec is amazing, I believe it is the only walled city left in north america. Montmorency Falls which is not far from Quebec is also very nice. I have only been there in the summer, but I think you can go in the winter too. If you ever come back this way, going a bit further along the st laurence river (another 2-3 hour drive) is the charlevoix region. DH and i spent a long weekend there before we got engaged. It was also beautiful. OK, enough of me boasting my province! For all I hate about it here (politically) it is a great place to visit. 

AFM- Im exhausted. My 2nd trimester energy is gone! I sleep, but wake up never feeling rested. Leg cramps on and off. Back pain once in a while. Between making a baby and getting our house organized (and working full time) I have no energy!


----------



## Tynmeg

OMG! Lenka, a huge congratulations to you! I haven't had a chance to read everything yet but seen this page and shouted out to my DW, Lenka is pregnant! I'm so excited for you. 

Steph and Lfrans, so happy to see everything is going well with your pregnancies!

I'll do some catching up now. 

So thrilled for you Lenka, big hugs and lots of sticky bean wishes for you.


----------



## Lenka78

Hahaha, Tynmeg, your excitement made me laugh, made my cry. Thank you so much! :hugs: I know it feels like it took me ages to get my BFP, you all probably were like: Oh, common, Lenka, get pregnant already, will you? :haha:

So here I am, now worrying about other things. :wacko: Will write more later, have to work now.

Just tell us, how are you? Are back to ttc?


----------



## Lenka78

I have been so lightheaded today all day long. Still am... :wacko:

lfrans, you are a hero, you manage so many things at once. :thumbup:

Steph, I am glad to see you in a good mood! Yay! 

Terri, can you please play with your chart, so FF gives you CH? :winkwink: It is so obvious that you Oed on cd18. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry you're feeling lightheaded. I bet you're about to yak. HA!!HA!! Just kidding. I hope you're not getting morning sickness already.

I got crosshairs this morning!! And it said that I O'd on the 13th, which is my usual day. FFoe is ridiculous sometimes, but it has made my TWW very relaxed and we BD'd at the right time. Woohoo..

More importantly-how did it go with telling your family?? Give us ALL the details.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I still think that Oed on cd15th the earliest... Do you agree with FF or you just taking it easy?

Well, I told my parents on Skype. We started talking about how my grandma's funeral went, then I told them that my best friend's since 1st grade dad just died and I just started crying. My mom joined me of course. Then I said: Well, but our family should become larger in September. I am pregnant... More crying. But I could see on their faces a relief that it finally had happened and joy. 

Terri, you also asked about my relationship with my DF's parents. They got divorced when he was still a teenager. His dad got married again and came to the US to live with his new wife and him (He is Jewish). I adore and respect him, as he is a self-made man. He came here with literally a couple of thousand dollars and no English. Now he lives in a single house, all paid off, works in a huge IT company making $100 an hour and travels around the world. His mom never got married and she still lives in Russia with her old parents. She is a very nice lady, but we are so different. The only person who I can't stand is DF's cousin, who was raised by his mom and they still live together. She is 28, single, rude, mean, bossy, selfish and so on. They came to visit us in Phila last March and it was a disaster. This cousin just drove me crazy by her behavior. We all were supposed to go to Miami for a week, all tickets were booked, hotels reserved... I did not go. I just could not see her face any more. I did not see them since then. When they came back from Miami to Phila, their flight back to Russia was next day. I had to leave to work very early, they were still asleep. So I didn't' have a chance to say goodbye. Not like I wanted to. After they left, he told me that my behavior was unacceptable... I honestly told him that his cousin is something and I would never ever be friends or somehow close with her. I mean it. I always get along well with people but this rude mean girl... Ugh...


----------



## terripeachy

Aww..that is such a nice story about telling your parents, even though it was sad at first. Death is a sad/happy thing. You're happy that the person has gone someplace where they can rest easy and no longer be in pain and such, but it's sad how much you miss them. :hugs:

I'm glad you stood your ground on not going to Miami. Who wants to go on a trip with someone they cannot stand to be around? It doesn't make the trip fun, nor is it a vacation. DF can get over the fact that you don't like her. I just hope it doesn't cause more troubles if she and mother in law want to come over in September. Yikes..no sense thinking about that now though.

AFM-I'm ok with FFoe's assessment. I always have to remember that like my doctor said, it's just a computer program, and our bodies are not machines. If I'm 12DPO or 9-10DPO, my life hasn't changed. hee hee. I still don't feel any differently. AF is due on the 15th/16th, so she'll either show up or she won't. It would be great though if this was our month. It would really be a nice January surprise. Today is our 3 month anniversary, so I'm happy we made it another month. Party time!!

Are you feeling ok? How is school? I have a few more weeks before I have to hit the books, myself.


----------



## Lenka78

Oh, Terri, thanks for asking. As a matter of fact, morning sickness, rather all-day-sickness is here. I started having nausea last Saturday. Luckily, it is not to the point I want to throw up and I still feel hungry and I eat. I do not taste food though. It tastes so plain, so I have to add a lot of salt, pepper and mayo sometimes. lolol. And my boobs are sore...

School is actually not as bad as I anticipated! My group is nice, even though very slow. But I think we will be ok! 

How are you? I see your chart. Let's see, lets see... FX!


----------



## lfrans

Terri - your temps are stressing me out! They were going down, and I was upset for you, but now they seem back up. FX!!! 

Lenka- MS sucks, I had the same thing, nausea, but very little vomitting. But, statistics show that women with MS have a lower chance of having a mc. So... embrace it! 

Steph- how are you doing??

AFM- I have "popped" for pretty much my entire pregnancy I had the are you pregnant or fat look. Now I have a very clear belly. Along with that, I have some back pain towards the end of the day and I have difficulty breathing and more indigestion and heartburn with no room for my internal organs.
Tonight we have a hospital tour at the hospital where I will be delivering. Im excited, it makes it feel more real.

House stuff is coming along slowly - it is exhausting. I do not recommend buying a house and having a baby at the same time :) 
DH has been doing as much as he can in the house on the weekends, I have been pinning tons of decor ideas :) And been going to hardware stores to pick up whatever we need.
My parents have been great, they came over 2 nights in a row and packed up most of our dishes. We kept enough for the 2 of us for the next few weeks, but they did about 7 boxes worth.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sorry to hear that you have all day sickness. I can't remember if you work. I can't imagine being sick at work. What do people do? Just go running off to the bathroom? I guess so. Or maybe they change their work schedule so they can come in later. Hmmm... I'm glad your school group is nice. That makes class/projects so much more enjoyable. Hope you feel better today.

So today I had a jump in temperature, which was a total surprise. Last night at our couples ministry, I had a little bit of cramping, but just took a mental note. I figured today my temp would be in the 97s, but instead it's back in the mid 98s. Very exciting. I'm being patient and will see how I feel today and see what my body does in the morning.

I'm flying to FL for the weekend to meet up with my motorcycle friends. I will have three roommates, so no temping. I haven't NOT temped in 6 months. It's going to be strange just waking up like a normal person. hee hee.


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-Thanks for spying on my chart. I thought sure this morning I would be out, but I had a good jump, so who knows. I'm just taking things day by day. If it's meant to be, it'll happen. 

I had to laugh at the are you fat or pregnant comment, but I'm glad it's now obvious to others. I bet you look adorable! Do you have a group of doctors that you are working with, or only one doctor. Are you getting an epidural or going all natural? Have you thought about that? Also..did you guys decide on a name? There's still plenty of time for that though. Glad your parents are helping you guys out. That's really nice of them.

Steph-What's the latest, chicky???


----------



## StephtheHiker

I can't write one of my long winded posts on my phone (lucky you!) But I wanted to pop in to say I'm still stalking you Terri on your chart, the temp rise was sure a surprise indeed! The plot thickens! Have fun in Florida... You have such an exciting life, flying all sorts of places on your weekends! How cool you also ride motorcycles :)

Lenka I completely feel your pain on the all day sickness part. Some days are worse than others. I hate the term for morning sickness.. It should be called "2 month long food poisoning!" Stay hydrated hon. :hugs: how are you feeling today?

Lfran I'll get back to you when I post later! Have you been doing the yoga stretches for lower back?


----------



## terripeachy

Glad to see you, Steph. I've been sticking to my running routine also, so everything is making me pretty happy these days. It's even raining today and I'm planning on going for my run after work. I might have to plot out a new route today just because.

My exciting life-Ha ha. I just like to stay busy, and do tons of stuff. I'm not good at just sitting in front of the tv letting my mind rot, so I am involved in a lot of different things. 

Hope you're well. Seeya!


----------



## terripeachy

Tested this morning and it was negative. I'm really hoping and praying that FFoe did have my ovulation incorrect and I still have a chance. I mean, I have a chance as long as my temps stay up, so I'm feeling good there. I haven't had one sign of AF at all. But I haven't had any signs of anything, really. I'll say I'm in limbo. :)

Hope you guys are having a fantastic Wednesday. Hubs and I are going out for sushi tonight. I need to get out and do something different.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I do think ff was wrong, I agree with Lenka. And sushi sounds awesome!! I used to be able to get it fresh and cheap in Seattle so I miss it. Too expensive here! Yum yum yum.

Today inspectors came to the house and went on about how clean my apartment is. Made my day!! If only they had seen in 3 weeks ago with my ms in full swing but shhhh that's our secret

Lenka, lfrans, tynmeg?


----------



## terripeachy

Your baby is the size of an avocado!! I love looking at that chart. I made an avocado ranch dip the other day. Yum, yum.

What a nice compliment from the inspector. Sometimes you wonder what they see going into different people's places. I always think my house is a mess, but then again, I've been to houses that are way worst than mine. I just need to tidy up, here and there.

Yup..I have to assume that ff is just wrong this time. I'm getting really impatient, and irritable because my body is doing absolutely nothing. I just have to continue waiting. Sushi isn't the cheapest here, but it's SO good and I want it, so I will get it. hee hee. Today is all about irritable me. I didn't do one drop of work and sat at my desk doing this training that we need to complete by the end of the month. Didn't answer the phone, and only had like 2 visitors stop by. It was a perfect mental health day without using a vacation day. ha!


----------



## lfrans

Terri -keep up the great attitude, enjoy your sushi!! Dont worry about a neg test. It may be too early.

Steph- avocado, woohoo! I have avocado obsessions now, so I have 3 of your babies ripening on my counter as I type :)

Lenka - hows it going?

Im doing well, off to a prenatal yoga class


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, don't you worry just yet. I know its very hard to stay positive and relaxed about this whole process of ttc especially when AF is due, but try to keep calm. Do you remember when I was a Debbie downer or whatever you called me. lolol It was cycle #7 and I just lost any hope. But next cycle I finally got my BFP! So hang in there, you will get yours soon! When are you going to FL? This weekend? Don't tell my you drive a motorcycle, crazy girl...

Steph, glad you are doing so well and your baby is the size of avocado!!! 

lfrans, hope house renovations go as planned! And I just can imagine how you "popped". lolol I bet you look even cuter now. 

AFM, Terri, I work from home, which makes my life so much easier especially now!!! I had such a terrible Monday, I had nausea the moment I woke up till the moment I went to bed at 10.30. What is funny I still managed to eat, because I eat a lot, even my DF makes fun of me... Today I feel much better and what do you think!? It worries me. Crazy! 
My first appointment is next Tuesday. I just realized that my new health insurance has a $500 deductible. I have to change it...

Take care ladies!


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, can I ask you a question? Is it safe to have sex in the very early pregnancy? You know, mission position sex, nothing crazy. lolol It's not like I am desperate for it, but I kinda feel sorry for my DF... lolol


----------



## StephtheHiker

Quick reply yes it is! Unless your doctor says no. You might have some spotting after because your cervix is extra sensitive. I did but we kept on and all's well haha.


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, I called you a debbie downer, and I apologize. I just had a mental low yesterday. Today I'm back to my normal, chipper self and I will TOTALLY blame it on hormones. I didn't even get a good night's sleep last night. I just feel better all around for some reason. Even with another temperature drop today, I'm still happy. 

I'm leaving for FL tomorrow evening, and yes, I've been riding motorcycles for 12 years now. Crazy! I remember when I was just a beginner. I love it. I wish it was warm enough here to ride, but it's not. Spring will be here soon enough.

I wish I could work from home. I think it would be so nice, but I'll just have to hope for that with my next job because when you work in manufacturing, you can't really do stuff from home. That's funny about you eating even though you're feeling sick. You have to keep eating though. That baby needs food!

Your appointment is almost here. This month has flown by!


----------



## terripeachy

I thought I didn't have a good night's sleep the night before last, last night was even worse. I was cramping all through the night. I woke up, looked at the clock and it was 3:36. Ugh!! So I tried going back to sleep. When I woke up there was one clot. I think that's going to be it for my cycle, and there will be a little residual blood. Normally, once that clot comes, that's it. I know it's gross sounding, but that's my body! I think that is why I have light periods. 

Anyway, on to February! And..I did get my run in. 3.61 miles yesterday. I did some exploring in my neighborhood and it made my run fun.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, Valentines BFP would be so awesome! Listen, have fun in FL, drive safe and keep in mind that you will get your BFP! And you didn't have to apologize for Debbie downer. lolol 
Also, if I were you, I would ask my doctor about light periods. To be honest, this sounds like too light. Uterine lining is sooo important for a successful implantation.
Estrogen is responsible for creating a thick and blood rich endometrium. If estrogen levels are not adequate the uterine lining will remain thin. 

This is what I found on the internet: If you struggling to get pregnant or keep a pregnancy, it may be a good idea to have your estradiol levels tested and uterine thickness measured. 

If it is determine you have a thin uterine lining, most doctors will prime the uterus with estrogen medications to see if the endometrium responds well and thickens. 

Herbs and Supplements to Support Healthy Estrogen Levels
Red Clover aerial parts (Trifolium pratense): Red clover aids in improved circulatory function to the reproductive organs and entire body. High in vitamins and minerals to build the blood and support proper function of the uterus. Red clover is high in isoflavones, a type of phytoestrogen, which aids in protecting the body from xenohormones. Red clover supports both liver and kidney function for improved hormonal balance and regular detoxification of pollutants.

Shatavari (Asparagus racemosus): Shatavaris main constituents are steroidal-saponins, which have been show to help regulate estrogen levels. Shatavari is an adaptogen herb that also supports appropriate immune and stress response. This plant is a phytoestrogen. Phytoestrogens have been shown to help protect the body from xenohormones which cause hormonal imbalance.

Royal Jelly: A study done in Japan and published in 2007 shows that Royal Jelly has the propensity to mimic human estrogen, which may help those that suffer from low estrogen levels. This study also showed potential for increased size of uterine cells in the rats studied. While there may need to be more studies done to show full potential of Royal Jelly consumption on uterine health this is exciting potential for women with weak uterine muscles or thin uterine lining.

Ground Flax seed (Linum usitatissimum): Flax seeds contain lignans, which are the second strongest group of phytoestrogens. Flax is also high in fiber. Studies have shown that these the combination of the lignans and fiber in flax help to remove excess estrogen from the body, while also protecting it from xenoestrogens.

Maca root (Lepidium meyenii): Maca aids the body in controlling estrogen in the body. Proper estrogen levels are essential to building up the endometrium in preparation for ovulation and conception.

Wild Yam root (Dioscorea villosa): Wild yam may have the ability to aid the body in balanced estrogen production. Wild yam helps to support proper function of the uterus.

Take a look at this article. https://natural-fertility-info.com/thin-lining-of-the-uterus-build-the-uterine-lining-naturally.html

Whatever the problem is, most likely it is a very easy fix. :hugs:

Steph, thanks for replying!!! :winkwink:

lfrans, how do you like your prenatal yoga classes? I would like to try those...


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for your support, Lenka. I almost called out sick today because I was feeling sad and bad, but then I remembered that this special food truck from a local restaurant was coming, and my lunch friends and I talked about going. I can't skip lunch on food truck day! hee hee. 

I know you said the same thing last time about my light periods, and I did think about it, just not much. This time I will take what you say into consideration and read the article. So&#8230;even though I said that I thought my period was probably just about over this morning, I am still getting that lining shedding. It's so bizarre, but it's like a clump at a time. I've gone to the bathroom three times today and three long, clumps. Maybe everyone is like that, I'm not sure, but I seriously think it's just about over now-for real. I'm still thankful l don't get a lot of bleeding.

I'm leaving in an hour for FL (I'm flying), so I just want to have a good time with my lady friends, and not think about anything else. Have a fantastic weekend, mamas!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh Terri I hope you have a fantastic time with the girls this weekend! I'm sorry this last cycle didn't work out for you. :hugs: and I'm soooo relieved for you that you remembered today was food truck day, you dodged a bullet there! :haha:

Hope you guys have a great weekend too. Lfrans how did you like the prenatal yoga? I went to the first class on Monday and it was great fun! Lenka I recommend it, too. They say it's best to wait till this nausea goes down. This week it's come back every day but not as bad and not all day like before phew!

Also Lfrans thanks for your tourist info on Quebec! Totally agree, politics are not so great but I have heard so many good things about the cities ... We still need to figure out the trip to winter carnival. If it's too expensive for hotels, we might need to skip it. Also if the Seahawks go to the Superbowl, dh wants to fly me back home. I can't imagine the chaos in the streets if we won! :cloud9:

Take care, friends!


----------



## StephtheHiker

And no more talk of eating my avocado baby, ladies!! Haha!! You crack me up


----------



## terripeachy

I was in the airport and read that Steph and started cracking up laughing! We were not talking about eating your baby! HA!!HA!! You can keep your ONION baby now. I like onions ok, but they're not my fave. Glad things are coming right along.

I had a fabulous time in FL, and now i'm just getting ready for my week ahead. It was nice not temping for a few days, but I'm eager to get back on track. I'm refreshed and ready for my Valentine's surprise (although i'm going to plan as much as possible!).

lfrans, lenka-How are you ladies doing?


----------



## lfrans

steph - I was in Quebec for work twice over the past few years. Here are the hotels where I stayed -
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Re...views-Hotel_Clarendon-Quebec_City_Quebec.html
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Re...TRYP_Quebec_Hotel_PUR-Quebec_City_Quebec.html

Neither was right in the middle of the action of winter carnival, but not too far either. I stayed at the clarendon during carnival, I was able to walk to the area of carnival (although wasnt pregnant) if not its a quick taxi ride. And at the time the price wasnt too bad considering it was a weekend right in the middle of carnival. 

Hotel Pur is a boutique hotel, it was really cute, again, not in the centre of the old city, but not too far from anything. I really liked it, i dont remember the price, but it was similar.

Terri - glad you enjoyed florida. and glad you are sounding back to your cheerful self!

Lenka - how are you feeling? nausea sucks. not much else to say about that!

AFM - im exhausted. we had a mishap with a stove we had bought a floor model at a great price, but when it was installed it broke due to a problem with the structure. GE agreed to replace it, but the one we bought is no longer being manufactured in canada, on their website there was nothign comparable, so we finally chose one and they are giving us back another 200$ due to the difference in value between what we bought and what we are ending up with. In the end, we are still paying about 1000$ less than the retail value (it was a crazy deal to begin with)

We chose paint colours for the house including the baby room. We are doing palladian blue for the baby room. I liked it because it is not too baby boy blue, more of a turquoise and can be nice for a girl if we use it for a 2nd baby in the future.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies!

Terri, glad your trip was fun! Welcome back! 

Lfrans, boo for being tired. Hang in there. Very soon you will hold your baby in your arms in a newly renovated house. 

Staph, how is second trimester treating you? Hope everything is just fine!

AFM, today is exactly one week since I started feeling nausea. Literally 24/7. I have nausea every single minute of each day. I do not get sick, but still it is so not fun. I eat and I eat a lot. But when I open our fridge door, I have to keep my nose closed, otherwise I will just puke. I need something for nausea, like Zofran or anything. I am going to ask my doctor tomorrow. Other than that, I feel good. My boobs are a little sore. Oh, right, and I sleep a lot!!! For example, yesterday, I woke up, had my breakfast and fall asleep on the coach, woke up at 3pm. We went to gym, had a dinner, watched a movie and I went to bed at 10.30pm. So much fun. Lolol 

Have a wonderful week, ladies.


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - In canada, they use a drug called diclectin for nausea during pregnancy, it requires prescription. I know for a while it was not approved in USA, but I feel like that may have been reversed. If not, gravol may work, or ginger? Whatever you do, talk to a doctor!!
It does get better, but then you end up with acid reflux and indigestion. TUMS are my best friend.


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, thanks a lot!!! I wrote it down and will ask the doc. 
lolol thanks for your honest support! lolol


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka I so feel your pain... Honestly the moment I get my awesome 24/7 sickness next pregnancy, definitely going for the drugs instead of being dumb and suffering through for 10 weeks. Get those meds and find something that works for you!

Terri oh I'm so glad you had a blast in Florida. Now tonight have yourself a beer or two to celebrate mlk day and THE SEAHAWKS WIN!!!!!!!!! I was at a pub yesterday... Nothing like your home team going to the Superbowl to make you homesick!! So you'd better be rooting for the hawks..... Just sayin. 

Lfrans what a deal on the stove!! Mmmm saving money I love it! We start house hunting in a week or so and the way you talk about it makes me want to lock down a house asap before I get too huge. Sorry you have the 3rd tri ickies that is no fun.

Thanks for the hotel info I'll look it up on my computer! Very, very helpful of you!


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, hey! thanks for ur advice!!! I will buy some drugs. That is for sure. Hugs!


----------



## terripeachy

Hope everything goes well today, Lenka!
I'm about to drive home. It's snowing like crazy and I want to get home before it gets worse. Have a great day all!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Be careful!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm home safely and I was able to sign in to work using my work computer. Of course, now I'm just signed in and making lunch. hee hee. I LOVE being home during the day.

Steph-How awesome was the game?? I was still torn as to which team I was rooting for, but after the first quarter, I decided that I had to go with my birth city. Plus, I lived in Seattle on and off, and a lot of my FB friends are still in Seattle, so that's what I went with and I'm so happy they won. That Sherman is a character, but he really made me laugh. Glad you got to get out and watch the game with other fans. That's so much fun. I'm definitely going to be supporting the Seahawks in a few weeks. Can't wait!

lfrans-Yeah, sorry you're eating Tums like they're going out of style. When is your official due date? It would be nice if they put that on the ticker. Great on the stove discount. Woop woop! 

Don't forget to check back in after your appt. Lenka!!


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, my todays appointment went well!!! Such a relief!!! 7.2 weeks, heartbeat @138. EDD 09/07/14. I am soooo happy!!! So is DF. :happydance:

My doctor was so cool and so good looking. lolol He prescribed me some stuff for nausea, I am going to pick it up tomorrow. 

How are you? :hugs:


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - isnt the heartbeat the most beautiful sound!! Congrats. So exciting!!! 

Terri - how was your drive? We barely got any snow, but are in crazy coldness. At some point it gets too cold to snow...

Steph - house hunting takes a while, dh and i took 2 years to find a house, it is stressful and exciting now, but its a big decision

AFM- due date based on LMP is March 29; based on 6week ultrasound its March 31; based on 12 week ultrasound its March 25... So my dr goes by March 25. I kinda say end of march. :)

My ticker is based on March 29 or 31, according to march 25, im 31 weeks yeserday


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-So happy your appointment went well, and that's great that he's cool AND handsome. hee hee. I'm happy for you and for being able to hear the heartbeat. That IS so exciting!!

Lfrans-The drive wasn't bad. Hubs and I got up early and shoveled. Thank goodness the snow is super powdery so it wasn't bad. He is obsessed with going to work, so he's in the shower getting ready to head out now. I will remain in my nightclothes until this afternoon. I may sweep the car and melt the snow so in the morning I won't have to do anything, but we'll see.

AFM-Not a whole lot going on&#8230;just waiting to O in about a week or so. Bo-ring. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Hey ladies, how are you? Keeping warm? The weather is crazy! 

AFM, I went to pick up my prescription for nausea yesterday. They told me that it was not covered by my insurance. (I have to change this insurance, can't get hold of them, they are just overwhelmed with calls). Well, I asked, how much it was? $700!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: Are they serious!?? But there were 3 packs. But one pack was still $200 something. So, I just left, and luckily my nausea is not that bad today. I keep eating small meals and green apples, which I never liked before. Now they are my life savers. :haha:

Terri, I am keeping my FX for you BFP this cycle. Just keep BDing and join our club asap!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm going to try my best, Lenka.
I will also take your advice on the am BD. Even if I temp before we have our party, that will be fine. Even if Im late for work, that will be fine. HA!HA!! I am AT work at 7a, and hubs takes forever to get ready, so we get up early anyway. What's an extra 1/2 hour or so. hee hee. I do hate feeling rushed though, but if that's what it takes, this girl is willing to do it.

Now that I have some time, I'm going to read the link that you posted. Thanks!! Btw, your insurance costs for nausea meds is insane. They can't expect people to pay that. I heart green apples, so I'm glad that's helping.


----------



## terripeachy

I was at the mall when the shooting occurred. I hid in a dressing room, I'm home safely now. SO SCARY!!

Turn on CNN for more details.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Whaaaaaaaat what happened omg


----------



## lfrans

OMG, Terri, Im glad you are safe. How are you managing? That must have been terrifying.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-there was a shooting in the mall where I was yesterday. A guy killed himself and two employees. They still don't know the motive. I'm doing much better today. I wrote down my experience in the >35 section. I just can't believe that I was there. I didn't hear any shots or anything, but being stuck in the storeroom for about 2 hours was just surreal. 

Maybe I shouldn't post it for you guys. They say that pregnant women shouldn't watch or read scary things. If you WANT to read it, it's on the January testing thread. Click on the last page, and you'll see it. Not a lot of posts over there since the month is ending, but you might have to go to the second to last page if it's not on the last.

I think I had an early O this time around. I got a positive OPK this morning and we did our morning BD, so we should be covered, but this is definitely a surprise. My plan is to BD again tonight just in case, so hopefully hubs is on board with that. :happydance:

Hope you all are well. Just plodding along here. :)


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, your story is freaking scary!!! I found your post in other thread and got goose bumps reading it. I am so glad that you are safe and sound!!! Must be the scariest 2 hours of your life. Take care now. 

So, you got a solid smiley? Good that you BDed in the morning! FX now!!! 

Steph, lfrans, how are you ladies? 

I am ok, still suffer from nausea, but I think it is not THAT bad now. Maybe I am getting used to it? But now everybody is getting on my nerves. lolol


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Lenka,
That's funny about getting used to your nausea. Maybe you're right. I hope it's really getting better though.

Yeah, I am going to continue using the OPKs even though it says not to. I just want to see what's going on. Remember last time I had 4 positives in 4 days? I want to see if that trend continues. I'm thinking that with a +opk my higher than normal pre-o temp wasn't a fluke.

Have a fantastic day. :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri well we'll see what tomorrow's temp shows but it is looking good like you oed! Catch that egg!! How are you feeling today? That must have been soon scary for you :( I read your post it just doesn't seem real. People are crazy... Don't feel bad if you are feeling off for a while...take care of yourself!

Sitting in mass today I think I felt my baby's first two real kicks! And tomorrow's our scan to see if everything is ok and also the gender. Haven't seen mcbaby in 10 weeks.

Lenka I hope that's the case and it's not just hibernating. If it returns, don't lose heart it will go eventually! I love second tri where I feel like a human again (a beer bellied, hungry monster out of breath human).

Lfrans how goes the repairs?

We have a realtor and have been preapproved for a loan so yeay! We have a list of houses we want to look at.

Alright ladies time for me to not be lazy.....18 hrs til scan aaaahhh


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, lolol, your post made me laugh. Well, GL on your scan!!! Can't wait to know your baby's gender! And yay for being approved for a loan!!! GL here too. Exciting times!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Yeah, that's awesome that you felt two kicks. Are you hoping for a boy or a girl? I love reading your updates since everyone is in different stages. This is fantastic! Don't forget to check back in. Oh, and have fun house hunting. My advice is to not go over budget. If they preapprove you for 300,000. Get a house that's like 250,000. You'll need to use the other money for furniture, paint, trash cans for every room, mirrors, baby stuff, etc.. so you don't want to overextend yourself. 

I feel ok. I'm going to lunch with my coworker. I kind of want to skip it and eat with my regular lunch table but we made plans for this in the beginning of the month, so I don't want to let her down. I'll update my regular lunch crew tomorrow.

My temp dropped which is fine. It might have been stress or excitement the day before. I got a negative OPK on the FR last night, but anoter solid smiley on CB, so I think those tests are just different. Doesn't matter as we continue BD'ing, regardless.


----------



## Lenka78

That is why I gave up using CB digital. If you have a double LP surge, you will miss your second LP surge with CB digital. I am talking in general. I loved my internet cheapies, they were very cheap, like 85 cents each, and I was more in control with them. Keep BDing, Terri. lolol


----------



## terripeachy

Honestly, I think I'll probably just continue using one in the daytime and one at night. It's not going to be much longer now as I'm currently on CD11. Although last time I used them for a few more days. I've had a stitch in my side the last day or so, so I think that egg is ready to go. When I run out of these, I'll consider getting the internet sticks (Wondfo's right?). The only problem is I feel like I wouldn't be able to differentiate the line colors, but maybe I'm just talking myself out of them. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri that stitch in your side is a good sign! Has anyone asked you this important question...how is your cm today? :haha: That's a very good strategy...bd as much as possible to catch that egg! :spermy: 

You're right about the home buying. We purposely asked for a low amount of money so we wouldn't go over budget. The money isn't going to buy us something awesome, but it will be a low mortgage that we can manage with a baby, librarian salary, and student loans (sob...student loans)

Today's checkup went great! And we have little girl with two healthy developing brain hemispheres :cloud9: The u/s tech announced proudly "it's a girl!" and I said stoically "well, that was unexpected" (I was thinking it may be a boy oops:dohh: ) But when she showed the healthy heart and brain, I just fell in love. She got really sullen with me after I reacted nonchalantly about the gender (Why is that such a big deal anyway?) So I was afraid there was something wrong but it turned out healthy. I feel very blessed:cloud9:

Lenka, Lfrans? :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Aaaaa, Steph, congratulations!!! Baby girl!!! :happydance:

Today is the first day when I do not have any nausea, and I am soooo worried now.... Like none. Boobs are not sore either... WTH...


----------



## StephtheHiker

I totally understand the freak out as I used to also when I felt nothing for a day or even a few....but symptoms come and go! (you know this already) Also when are you getting a ticker?!!!:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-So HAPPY FOR YOU!!! A GIRL!! You really crack me up with your snarky attitude. hee hee. That's cool about the house. The bigger the house, the more cleaning you have to do! My CM&#8230;not a lot going on. I think tomorrow I'll actually have my EWCM, but we'll see&#8230;Sorry about student loans. I hated mine SO much, I ended up paying it off early because I couldn't stand it. Now I'm two years away from paying my mortgage off, and I can not wait!

Lenka-So glad you don't have nausea. I'm sure everything is fine. Enjoy a day without pain! And yeah, where is your ticker? We want to eat your poppyseed/avocado/plum baby! hee hee. 

Lfrans-Check in babe! We miss you.


----------



## lfrans

Steph - I agree with Terri, buy something below your max budget, we did and even then, it is tight. We forget the taxes, added insurance, cost of any repairs that may be needed. Even painting adds up. We spent alot less than what we were approved by the bank. We had in our heads what we can afford based on mortgage rates and our incomes, we were tempted to buy over that number, but ended up 5k below.
Congrats on the girl. I also had a odd reaction when i found out I was having a boy. I felt it was a boy from the beginning, but closer to my ultrasound thought maybe a girl... It just felt odd to know. I really didnt care so much, the healthy brain is so much more important.

Terri - temps back up today! :) keep on bding. :) 

Lenka- how are you feeling? Do not worry about not having nausea one day, it comes and goes sometimes. First trimester is so stressful! 

AFM- Im doing well, baby is swimming and spinning and keeping me up at night. :)
The house is coming along, we have the floor guy starting today, we are refinishing the hard-wood floors. When he is done the painter will finish and then we move! I booked the mover yesterday for feb 28, its tight with baby, but should be ok.


----------



## terripeachy

Housebuying can be such a pain. You don't think about all the extra things that you need when you first move in. The extra stuff is never ending. Woohoo-61 days to go. It seems like it's all happened so fast. I hope the timing works out with the move and the arrival of babyfrans Did you ever pick out a name? 

AFM-We are trying our best this month! hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Your temps confuse me!! They're all over the place! Mine were pretty wild.too now that I remember, one of my excuses to stop temping. But my cm always matched up

So maybe you can give me advice! Winter carnival in Quebec is out, we were still working out the logistics when dh offhandedly mentioned to his boss a conference basically the same weekend and his boss got really interested...long story short, we are having our weekend off in Baltimore instead...I think he'll fly in early and I'll drive to meet him in dc so we can go to the Smithsonian on Sunday. What should I do in Baltimore on Monday and Tuesday? Parking at the hotel is 28 dollars a day yikes any solutions for that? I'm guessing you live somewhere between the two cities. Is it good to drive? How safe is Baltimore by the harbour?

We'd still love to do Quebec, and a friend is talking about going to Montreal in spring. One of my concerns was running into a snow or ice storm at the carnival and having to white knuckle the way home. Congrats Lfrans on the 28 moving day!! Yeay! Having a mover will be so helpful! You must have been doing a lot more improvements than you let on! I hope.

Checked out houses, it's a bit depressing to look in our price range cause there's always SOMETHING. But, I think we actually found something we want to put an offer on. It's old, but solid, has been gone through and weatherized thoroughly which is a big deal to me. Central wood stove and back up new electric baseboards. 1 acre. Dh has to see it in person but he had picked this one has his favorite from a long list.

Thanks for the heads up about the improvement costs, it's good to keep that in mind!

Lenka is your ms back yet?


----------



## lfrans

terri- it does go by so fast. I remember just announcing to you guys I was pregnant and now im 2 months away from a baby. :) 
hopefully, this is your month!!

moving is definately crazy and there are many little things that arent too expensive that add up. Like duct cleaning - the ventilation system seems dirty, so we want to clean out the ducts - it costs about 300$ (we found a groupon, so we are looking into the fine print to see if its worth it). We are also looking into carpet cleaning, debating whether we should hire someone or rent the machine at home depot and DH can do it himself

Steph - let me know if you end up in Montreal in the spring. Ill be off on mat leave :) QC is nice, and the city is used to snow and ice, so set up for it, but during the winter, you are always at risk of hitting a huge snow storm when you come here. The house sounds great - we also bought an older house with a decent structure. We did a bit more than anticipated, but some of the time is just waiting for people to do work. The painter is taking a while because there were many holes in the walls to plaster. He is also painting the kitchen cabinets. 
Along the way we found some issues that need to be fixed and are doing it at the same time (pocket door wasnt sliding properly, we had telephone wires that are disconnected - we removed them and put in insulation because they were letting in tons of cold air)
Ensuite bathroom needed a new floor, so at the same time, we installed a new toilet and new vanity - DH was too tall for the current medicine cabinet, so we are putting in a taller mirror to cover the hole where the medicine cabinet was. we are then going to get some sort of wall cabinet to use as a medicine cabinet. Saw some at ikea...
Alot of it is small things. The painter took 2 weeks off so we would have been able to move earlier, but couldnt. He is supposed to be done feb 16 at the latest, I booked feb 28 just incase there was any mroe delays. We figured its easier to push a move date earlier in the month than later.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Rent the machine! Saves so much also you can mix laundry soap and vinegar as cleaning liquid, works well and so much cheaper. I used to clean the carpets at my old house since my landlord who livedwith had a....different.. Idea of clean! Also they're just like using a vacuum so as long as he lifts it to the room you use, vinegar and laundry soap will not harm you or baby! That's just my two cents...:D


----------



## terripeachy

Yay!! You're coming to Baltimore. When are you coming? I live in the county, which surrounds the city. It takes me 10-15 minutes to get downtown. Send me a PM with where you are staying (the harbor is great, and there are tons of hotels and you can walk or take the free bus) and I'll give you the whole scoop. Also let me know what you like to do-visit/eat/etc..., and I'll give you a whole list. I heart my city!

My temps are usually wild pre-O, but today is CD13, which is usually O day, so I'm hoping tomorrow they jump up. No sense even looking at them now. The high spike was the night of the mall shooting, so I still might have been excited about that.

lfrans-wow..you guys have done a lot.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lfrans that is quite a bit! How cool! Esp the new toilet, was it a high efficiency one? Maybe there are programs with your utility company that will reimburse you for some of the costs as it's beneficial to them if you save water. Sorry I used to work for an environmental nonprofit for a few years... Also the duct cleaning is a good idea!

Terri I tried messaging you, did you receive it? I clicked send twice but I don't think it worked. technology ugh


----------



## Lenka78

Hey ladies, glad you are all so busy house hunting, decorating, BDing..
My nausea came back yesterday, and it was probably the worst day so far. Now, I keep a bucket next to me now. My doctor told me that if I do not want to take any prescription drugs for nausea I can take Unisom sleeping pills and B-6. I did, does not help. I will give it another two days to work. 
Steph, when your nausea stopped? 
And ticker? I haven't thought about it. Maybe when I feel better and school is over.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka mine was awful and lasted til 15 weeks then I stopped puking and only felt nauseated a couple hours a day. Now feeling 100% like the 2 months of food poisoning like symptoms never happened and I hope and pray it will be similar for you!! It's so awful and I don't wish it on anyone :hugs: usually it does go away or ease up by 12 or 13 weeks hon. It probably feels like a lifetime away for you though :(


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, its so sweet of you, but I really hope nausea would go away sooner than 15 weeks mark. I am only 8.2... I am making mashed potato now, that would go with a pickle, I cant look at anything else at this moment.


----------



## terripeachy

No Steph, I didn't get anything. You can also just email me at taurusterri gmail. That will definitely get to me. 

Lenka-I'm SO sorry you're feeling so badly. 12-15 weeks is a nightmare! I guess I need to start saving up vacation time, or change my hours in the future or something. I can't imagineHope you feel better!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, statistically 80% of pregnant woman have morning sickness and/or nausea during a day. So, maybe it is a good idea indeed if you save up some vacation time. 
I feel a little better this evening, so will try to do some homework. I cooked a nice piece of steak for DF with a salad, and I had some white bread and sour cream myself. What a combination. lolol But I could not even look at tomatoes, let alone piece of raw meat. 

Have a good one, ladies.


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - Im so sorry that you feel aweful. It really sucks. I had ms on and off til about 16-17 weeks, but at the end it was like maybe 1 day per week Id feel sick, so really by 14ish weeks i was feeling better. Good for you for cooking for DF, my DH got nothing in my first trimester! He'd come home ask whats for dinner and Id tell him toast.... He made many eggs!


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-Your hubs' dinner made me laugh. My coworker said that once she got pregnant, she could not look at cheese, and to this day (28, 29 years later), she will only eat a grilled cheese sandwich. Nothing else with cheese. I hope that doesn't happen to me as I LOVE CHEESE!! hee hee.

I'm just about to go into my TWW. Looking forward to it this time around. I'm feeling lucky and super positive. I just found out my classmate is 4 mos. pregnant. i was trying to figure out what food her baby is, but I couldn't remember the choices. She tried for 9 months and she was just about to go back on BC. She said 'don't give up.' Not that I was going to, but she gave me a ray of hope. 

Have a great day ladies, and take care. :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lol terri trying to figure out what food her baby is. You crack me up!! I'm glad you are not giving up especially so early on...it's frustrating that each try takes a month in between. But you will get your BFP! Remember, this is a lucky thread. I would comment on your temps, but they are confusing so nm

I appreciate all of you rooting for the Seahawks, cause I know you really care Lfrans :haha: I'm sooo nervous!!

(Lenka--this paragraph is about food so feel free to ignore!) Feeling a little homesick today. It's Chinese New Year and back at home, it's a much bigger deal than here where it has not been mentioned once. I really want dim sum and duck noodle soup. Top that with the Superbowl this weekend. Ah well tonight's dinner is &#27833;&#33756; (leafy delicious veggie) to eat in sinigang sa sampalok mix (Filipino sour soup) with kinoko (Japanese mushrooms) and tofu. YUMM!!!!

Have a great weekend, ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Chinese New Year, Steph!
Yeah, it takes a month to try again, but that makes it so much better when it does finally happen, I'd imagine. I think I'll get my crosshairs tomorrow morning. We'll see!

I have a busy weekend, but I'll try to get some more information for you related to Bmore. Still not sure about the weather though. Someone asked me at work if I had heard anything, and I mentioned you mentioning something about the snow, but I'll check it again later, and see what's happening.

Go LOB(Legion of Boom)!!! In Bmore the fans are pretty much divided evenly. Most just want a good game at this point.

Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, it works!!! :wohoo: Unisom sleeping pills that contains doxylamine and b-6!!! I feel good for the first time in the last three weeks!!! No nausea at all!!! :happydance: Now, I have to catch up with my homework, housework, take a proper shower finally, make a dinner and so on! lolol

Terri, yay for the temperature jump!!! :yipee: I have a feeling you will get your BFP very soon!!! And I will tell you: honey, hang in there, nausea should subside soon. lolol 

Steph, go Seahawks!!! :happydance: I am going to support your team, girl! 

lfrans, hahahaha, :haha: poor husbands, mine can't cook, but he can prepare eggs with such an expression on his face like he made a thanksgiving dinner for 12 people... lolol

:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-So glad those sleeping pills worked. Hopefully you don't have to take them during the daytime because then you'll fall asleep!

Steph-2 hours until go time! I have on a green sweater, and I'm taking my pom-pom from my Seattle high school (yes, I still have it, and it's blue and green) to the bar tonight. Boop boop! Super psyched.

Lfrans-How is everything going??

Just waiting for my crosshairs. I hope they show up tomorrow. I did like how last month they didn't show up until 11DPO. I never really felt like I was in the TWW until it was almost over. Still feeling positive. :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Thanks for your support Terri!!!!!!

That temp looks promising!!


----------



## Kesh89

Hey ladies, long time no talk!!! I hope you're all doing well!! 
Lenka- I almost peed when I saw you got your BFP!!! I'm so so incredibly happy for you!! (And all of you other ladies too of course)
I am doing excellent, 28 weeks today, I've decided to try for a vbac with this baby, if he stays head down and comes before his due date it should be a success however if I get to my due date and no baby it's a repeat cesarean. Boo! 
Otherwise not a whole lot is new with me! I've been so so busy planning our wedding, I've had a few personal breakdowns but all in all I shouldn't except so much from myself planning a wedding while pregnant &#55357;&#56834;
Anyways ladies! Sorry for interrupting y'all! Just wanted to sneak in and say hello, Lenka I had been wondering how you were!!


----------



## Lenka78

Kesh, it is so nice to see u here!!! thank you so much for being so happy for me!!! I am glad everything is fine with you! Just take it easy with the wedding planning! 
Actually, I was thinking about you, Madeline and Natto yesterday. Tynmeg shows up here from time to time. But you, girls, just disappeared. And we miss you...

Terri, yay for the CH!!! 

I bought a present online for my DF for Valentines. It's an infant white bodysuit with "I love my Daddy" logo on it. So cute. I am sure it will shock him, I have a feeling that he does not realize it at all yet. 

Take care ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Kesh!!
Even planning a wedding without being pregnant causes lots of tears and emotions. I'm sure your wedding will be beautiful. When is your due date and when is your wedding?

Lenka-That onesie sounds adorable. Your DF is going to be so happy. That reminds me that I need to get to the store for my Valentine. Still feeling ok?

I'm happy I got my crosshairs. Now...if only our BD timing works out we'll be in business. I've never had such a high jump and my temp. usually doesn't go near these heights so early, so that's my symptom spotting for this cycle. hee hee. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I personally think that you O-ed on cd13... We shall see...

Yes, still feeling ok!!! These Unisom sleeping pills work as a charm. A single pill is very small, but I manage to divide it in four quarters and take one every 6 hours. I do not feel drowsy, but my nausea is very mild. 

Terri, does your husband take any vitamins? Because some of them can improve :spermy: quality tremendously. Mine was taking multi-vitamins and Zink and was not even aware for what cause. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

That's awesome that the pills are working, and good call on cutting them into quarters. Good plan!!

I almost wrote that the CD13/CD15 is for the birds (nonsense!) because I think I O'd on CD13 as well. I didn't want to seem negative though. I don't recall seeing any EWCM (and usually it is very obvious on CD12) so I couldn't use that to help determine my O day. Oh well..We'll just go with Ffoe for now and see what happens.

No, hubs doesn't take any vitamins. I think his little guys are ok from what the doctor said. I might have to suggest he go to the doctor and get things officially checked out though. I would prefer that to the HSG, checking for open tubes test. Hmmm...I see my doc on Thursday, so we'll see what she says.


----------



## Kesh89

Lenka! The onesie sounds Soo adorable! It took a while for it to really kick in for my fiancé too!!
Terri- I'm due April 28 and my wedding is August 2nd. It's
Funny how it happened. He proposed to me August 1, 2013, we had been trying for 9 months with no luck so we decided we would wait until after the wedding to continue trying. We had some unprotected celebratory sex over the weekend, ovulated Monday, felt sick after eating some grapes before bed at 6dpo, woke up at 7dpo and decided to test and there was my BFP! It was a total shock to us both as it was the first time in 9 months that we didn't actually "try"


----------



## Kesh89

Terri I also think you ovulated at cd13 too! Your chart is looking great so far!
How are you feeling Lenka!?


----------



## lfrans

Kesh - hows the planning going? I was on the phone with my friend for an hour yesterday calming her down that her dress will be perfect. She is having dress regret. I went through the same thing. It was such a stressful time! I am sure you will be a beautiful bride though! Glad to have you back

Lenka - im glad the pills are working. I think DF will love the onesie! Such a cute idea, OMG, I totally forgot about valentines day. We are usually pretty chillax about it. 

Terri - I agree with everyone, prob Oed on CD 13. FF is just a tool to help you track your cycles. It is not perfect and does not calculate anything perfectly. Im excited for your high temps! FX!!!

Steph - how are you doing??

AFM- Im ok, a bit upset because I realized that I have diastasis Recti (where the abs spread apart). I did not try to do anything to avoid it, but didnt do anything that should cause it either. I am trying to work on my core strength now to prevent it from getting any worse. I spoke to the trainer at the prenatal fitness classes that ive been doing, she said that post-natally there are exercises to fix it. 

Otherwise, baby is doing well, house is coming along. The floors were finished on the weekend, the painter is coming back tomorrow and we just booked the insulation person (its an old house, the attic insulation is thin, so we are adding extra). Itll cost us up front, but save us tons over the years.

This is also my last full week of work. I get 4 medical days while pregnant. I never took them, so for my next 2 dr visits im taking 1/2 days off work, then taking 2 full days off for other visits. Then ill be stopping working in mid march! woohoo!


----------



## Tynmeg

It's so great to read that everyone is doing well. 
Nice to hear from you Kesha! Such an exciting time in life for you...baby and wedding! I'm sure it will all be beautiful. 
Lenka-so cute about the onsie, he'll love it! So great everything is going well. 
Lfrans- great things are progressing beautifully, you'll be having that bundle of joy very soon. So exciting!
Terry- hope this is your month, this is an awesome thread for support and really good luck with getting pregnant. Fingers crossed for you. 
AFM-I think about you all and the other ladies like Natto and Madeline often, it's great to be part of such a great group. I received my last test result today, it was a genetic test, great news...everything is normal and there's no medical reason for my two miscarriages. It's just part of our journey, we'll be trying again soon and I really hope you all keep in touch so We can continue to share our stories together. 
Hugs and prayers and fingers crossed for healthy babies, and new pregnancies. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-I'm so glad you're back. You have to change the thread title to 9 BFPs since Lenka got hers!! Glad to hear that you're going to start trying again. We'll be here!

Lfrans-Sorry to hear about your ab tearing. You might have been doing too much with the move. BUT, my classmate had that and she had MUCH improvement after she had her baby. She had to do sit-ups and some other core exercises. I don't know that everything went back to normal as I haven't seen her in a while, but she did say the exercises helped. I'm so jealous you're on your last week of work. I wish I could say that. How long are you taking off?

Kesh-Great story. Your wedding will be beautiful! And you'll probably get pregnant again right afterwards! hee hee. 

AFM-Temp drop below cover line, but it's early. It was a drastic drop, but it'll go back up tomorrow I'm sure. :shrug: I'm happy to have the day off of work.


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey Terri, yes, I was at work today and thought, oh crap, I forgot to change our count of BFPs. I'll do it right now. I tried to read what I could to catch up, but do you know if birthdaybaby got her BFP too? I seen a post where she got a positive test but didn't see anything else from her.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh yeah..she popped back in a couple pages ago and told us that she got her BFP. I forgot that now the count should be 10. oops! hee hee. She hasn't come back since though, so I don't think she'd mind too much. I think I'm the last. I guess it's par for the course, since I was the last new one to join AND stick around. Maybe this month. fx fx. hee hee. Have a great evening, babe.


----------



## StephtheHiker

And we love that you have, Terri! Countdown to BFP for you!!

Tynmeg so happy to hear you're doing well and that the tests turned out well. Seeing as this third one was a sticky bean for me says that I guess some people get the short end of the stick! I can't wait until you're symptom spotting again. Hope everything is good in the other areas of your life, too :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Tynmeg, yay for the good test results!!! :happydance: Must be such a relief. Can't wait till you start ttcing again! 

Terri, hey, thanks for reminding Tynmeg to update our BFPs count! :winkwink: I go online and check your chart every morning. Keeping my fx for you! 

Kesh, Steph, lfrans, our busy bees: :hugs:

Nausea is back, seems like these sleeping pills do not help me anymore. At least, nausea is not that severe as it used to be. I am having my 2nd appointment next Tuesday. I hope everything is fine, so I can relax and start telling close friends...


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Steph-By the way, the snow prediction is a lot lighter now. They are saying light accumulation on Sat/Sun if that, so phew! You should be ok to come visit without problems!

Lenka-Sorry your nausea is back, but I'm glad it's less intense. Your body has to get used to the baby being in there, so it's a good thing (they say), although it's miserable and yucky. Just blame your DF for making you go through this. HA!!HA!! What happens at your next appt.?

AFM-Just continuing to live my life and take my temps. I went to the theater last night to see War Horse. It was SOOo good. I never saw the movie, but they had three people inside of the horse making it move. They did such a good job that you forgot there were people moving the head/legs/tail. I recommend it to everyone. Oh, hubs stayed home sick yesterday and I stayed home because it was icy. Today, I have a tickle in my throat. :growlmad:

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh my god, you girls are FANTASTIC!
I stumbled upon this conversation and I read it ALL! So many emotions ran through my body while reading these 121 PAGES!! I have been overjoyed, sad, frustrated, happy and everything in between.
I just had to let you know that it is a privilege reading your intimate stories.
I just joined bnb last night and I already love it.
I would love it if you could become a part of your group, but if it's too crowded already I completely understand.
I want to give you a bit of my story if you decide to take me under your wing... :)

I am 28 years old (turn 29 in July) and by BF is 28 (turns 28 in June). We are both from and living in Reykjavík, Iceland.
We haven't been together for a long time, but it just feels so right. We met 1st January '13, our first date was on the 5th and he moved in in July! 
I decided to drop the pill in August '13 and we have been trying since then. I bought OPK to start using next cycle so perhaps it will get easier that way... 

I am 11 DPO today and waiting anxiously for testing day. I am a silly, impatient blob of a brain and took a BFN 9 DPO. I don't know why I did it though, I knew it would be -tive.... However, I have been experiencing the world of emotions, sore boobs, tingling cramps in my uterus, food aversions and massive, crazy, constant thirst since about 2 DPO.

I'm wishing and hoping this thread is a lucky thread, I just feel the good vibes from all of you girls :flower: :dance:

Congratulations to you girls who a re expecting :) :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Draumabaun!
Of course I will say you can join so that I'm not last. ha ha. Sending lots of :dust: your way! Welcome.


----------



## lfrans

GTG but Terri, just saw your chart. Love the HUGE spike! FX!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Thanks Lfrans and Lenka for stalking my chart. See below for _my_ explanation of that jump.

Yesterday (all day) I had a scratchy throat. I took one cough drop before I left for work, and I took another one around 7pm last night before I came back into work. By the time I left work at 9, my throat felt fine. I feel ok today but I brought my last cough drop to work with me. Then this morning my temperature seriously shot up (as you can see). My thermometer flashed yellow (meaning low battery). I'm going to use it one more time tomorrow morning and then I'll replace the battery, but I'm not sure what this is all about. Hubs got excited. I said 'don't get excited.' He said 'why not? Oh..because we don't know if it's pregnancy high temp or cold high temp.' I said 'exactly.' I don't want to bring him down, but I can't get excited just yet. It's only 7DPO? hee hee. We still have a week to go at a minimum.

I went to see my doctor yesterday afternoon, and asked her about scheduling bloodwork prior to an HSG. I hate that poking around. Anyway, she said that she has found that bloodwork isn't really the answer as to why people can't get pregnant, so she would rather "blow out" my tubes with dye over bloodwork. Plus, nothing is wrong with me (thyroid, diabetes, etc..). She also said that because I get bloodwork done at my regular doctors every six months, she wouldn't want to duplicate what he has done, so I just have to bring a copy of my results. My HSG is tentatively scheduled for the 21st, but hopefully I'll be with child and won't have to go. fx fx. 

Have a great Friday all! I have a bull and oyster roast to go to tonight with beer and BYOalcohol. Hubs and I will take a bottle of wine but with my "cold", I don't think I'll be drinking more than a glass of wine. I can't jinx myself now. I'm too close!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ohhhh Terri Good luck!!! Yeah 7 dpo I'd probably lay off the alcohol, too... Just in case! Give any possible bean the best chance!! What an awesome spike eeeepppp fx fx fx

How's everyone doing today? Lfrans I thought the ab split was quite common? Is it bad if it does? Now I'm all nervous hehe... Move in day is coming up so fast!! Yay!

Lenka get a ticker already so we can stalk you!

New girl welcome!! Please stick around, we'd love to hear from you!!

AFM, I'm debating whether to leave tonight or tomorrow for the 7 and a half hour drive to the DC area. I have to pick up hubby at the airport at 2 pm, and if the weather isn't ideal, then that could slow medown... also being pregnant and needing more rest. 

Hope you have a fabulous weekend! Any other cool plans??


----------



## Lenka78

Draumabaun85, welcome!!! :hugs: When are u going to test? FX!!! I always wanted to visit Iceland one day, especially on the New Year. Saw some pictures and video, amazing place!!! 

Terri, what a jump... I don not want to get your hopes too high just to be safe, but a sore throat is one of many pregnancy symptoms... As a matter of fact I had a sore throat, but I was 16dpo then, after a positive HPT. In any case, as I was told by a couple doctors, you can only have pregnancy symptoms AFTER implantation. Before that it just our, crazy women's imagination... 

lfrans,the ab split sounds scary!!! I have never heard of it. I hope it will be ok! 

Steph, so you are moving in soon? So exciting! I am going to get a sticker very soon. :haha:

Tynmeg, how are you?

AFM, I am ok, go to sleep at 10pm because nausea is usually the worst at night. On Tuesday I am having my second scan and a blood test, MT21 its called? I hope everything is fine. I am actually starting to show I think. I am naturally very skinny (5.9 115 pounds, so even a little bump is very obvious). But I am liking it. :thumbup:

Have a wonderful weekend ladies. :flower:


----------



## lfrans

terri - hmmm, maybe its a cold, but maybe not... I hope you feel better soon!

Drauma - welcome. I also want to visit Iceland. I looked into it with DH a while back, but it wasnt in our budget at the time, one day!

Steph/Lenka - I think the ab thing is relatively common, it is not painful, its just not something i wanted. lol. I wanted to have no physical aftermath from pregnancy, be able to go back to my normal body 4 weeks post-partum type of thing. I know, I live in lala land haha.
So, Im not finishing work this week, but just will be having 1/2 to full days off every week for the next month for "doctor visits". Through HR, I am entitled to 4 full day (or 8 1/2 days) for doctor visits while pregnant. I waited til the end to use them figuring ill need to time more as ill get more tired. Im very happy I did. Im exhausted! Im trying to work as long as possible. We get a year off and once I stop working my year starts counting. So if i stop sooner, i get less time post-baby.

Lenka - sorry to hear the nausea still sucks. GRRR

Steph - what did u decide to do about your drive to DC?


----------



## terripeachy

My chart has taken a severe cliff dive and now Ffoe is confused. I was DPO9 today. 

I went pee, and there was blood in the water. Yes, it's usually that time when your temp takes a dive, but this is just beyond me. And...after I got out of the bathroom, my stomach started hurting a little. *sigh* I guess I'll put on a pantiliner, and get ready for church, but, boy, I am not feeling it at.all. Sniffle.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Steph: thank you! :)

lfrans and Lenka; Iceland is beautiful. I worked at a hotel for 3 years and know the travel industry very well and I promise you you wouldn't be disappointed if you come visit :) I would send you a link but the site tells me I'm not yet allowed to post links.

I am in CD 28 today... 14 DPO. Have been very irritable today with some breast soreness and minor cramps... my typical AF routine, 1-2 days before she pays me a visit.... :/ I was crazy eager to test both on CD 23 and 25 and got a BFN. Think this is definately not my month... I also feel this weird sensation down there that I've already started, but there's nothing... funny feeling. Pantyliner in place! :growlmad:

I am so sure AF is coming that I even had alcohol last night to drown my sorrows, so to speak. I keep crossing though, at least for the next few hours... 

Two birthday parties today... yay... some days are just more busy than others! Oh and my sister just had a baby boy. He's so adorable and cute :D I'm so happy for her, it was her third child :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-You're not out yet!! 

I am definitely not confused anymore. I'm out. My cycle was only 24 days this time around and the witch threw me for a huge loop. I was feeling bad this morning but now I have a foster dog, and I'm feeling better already. She had to have her back leg amputated. Her name is Roxy and she looks like a miniature Rottweiler (black and orange). She's overweight, but she seems to be a really caring dog. She's just sleeping now, so we're chillin'.


----------



## Draumabaun85

AF is here! I knew it.... :cry:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Aw ladies, so sorry to hear she got you both this month. No fair!!! The first day is a perfect day for wine and chocolate.

So cool you're from Iceland.. Only heard really good things about it! Except the fermented whale blubber....I could pass (unless it's good! Then I'll try it!!)

Terri hopefully puppy is settling in nicely and hasn't decided it's confident enough to destroy your house while you're gone hehe

Lfrans yes I did decide to drive down! Terri was a huge help. We saw the major stuff at the capitol, museums and monuments... All free which is nice cause there's so much so it would add up really quickly. Last night we had Ethiopian food for dinner.... so good. Soooooooo good! I had been missing injera and meat/veggie goop.

Lfrans I spent two full days walking, and it really took a toll on me. Did you feel that affected so early on?? Just pressure and cramping when I did too much...

Lenka how are you feeling? How many weeks now?

Hope to hear about your weekends and have a great Monday! :hugs:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank you Steph! No way I eat the fermented stuff... but I know a few people who love it! Hahaha, some people love it and some hate it. I'm told it smells disgusting but tastes heavenly... I'm not buying it 

I found 3 videos that you can look at if you want to see a bit more of Iceland and dream of a vacation ;) Have fun watching :)

I have been to the States (NY, CA and NV) and wow it's such a huge country... the whole of Iceland is the same size as the state Ohio! And the population is 320.000! :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npawmHVaf-E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-xdQ1or3dw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SOrdALBvLI


----------



## Lenka78

Hey ladies,
Draumabaun85, sorry that AF got you this month. But you know, you will get your BFP soon. You are young and have plenty of time! And thanks for the links, I will take a look when I have more time and energy. 

Terri... When I saw your chart in the morning last weekend, it made me so upset. Whole weekend I was feeling very down and emotional, then your AF... Damn. You said you are going to see a doctor this week. Maybe she/he will give you some answers. How heavy is your AF this time? And you got a puppy??? So cute!!!

Steph, I am 10 weeks today. I am having my second scan tomorrow, will keep you posted. 

Lfrans, how are you? Your house is done?

Have a nice week ladies. Just remember, everything happens for a reason and someday everything will make a perfect sense! Hugs!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Thanks! I meant to comment about you showing. That is so adorable, and I bet you look really cute too. Just like your profile picture. hee hee. That's what I imagine anyway, except that lady isn't 115#. ha ha. I was supposed to schedule my HSG for the 21st, but now with AF coming yesterday, I think it's a tad too late. I'm going to call her tomorrow and get some bloodwork ordered (I couldn't call today because I had too much work stuff to do and wasn't near a phone). Maybe my hormones are off, and she's just being a snooty doctor that knows it all. I will feel better if my hormones are checked and they check out properly. 

Drauma-Sorry AF got you. We are right on the same schedule.

Steph-Ha! You think I leave these foster dogs uncrated? Girl, you're crazy. No one knows the truth about what they will or will not do, so I always let them prove themselves. Roxy is a fatty, and because her leg is hurting, the only thing she would do would be to pee, but she doesn't seem to be a chewer, and she seems like her happiness is sitting on her blanket. Depending on how long we have her, she may get the chance to stay out of the crate one day.

Lfrans-You're very fortunate that you get a year off after you have the baby. I would LOVE to do something like that, but we just don't know if we can swing it. We'll see what happens.

Hope everyone has an awesome Monday! I'm hanging with my man and my pooch. I'm meeting Steph tomorrow after work. Fun!!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, are you meeting with "our" Steph tomorrow??? Wow, cool!!! Have fun ladies!!!! :hugs: Any chance for a picture of you two? :blush:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah!! I'm hoping she's up for a picture. As you can see, I'm all about it, but you'll find out tomorrow evening (Eastern time!).


----------



## Draumabaun85

AF sure wants to make an entrance!
Was so sure I had started yesterday morning when there was blood in the TP, but not a single drop has come in the 24 hours since. This morning, however, I have this terrible backache and NOW I'm sure she's on the way. She's gonna show up with a bang, I just know it. :flower:

Usually I just start with a normal flow and it stays for 2-3 days... Has this happaened to any of you girls?

Hope your meeting will be pleasant girls :) :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

You should take a test, Drauma, and see what happens! My doctor said 'if you have a dribble of spotting/blood, test!' Report back!! hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha Lenka yes we will meet and there will be pictures! Terri visits the national aquarium to visit the beluga whale!! Haha....sob....

Test again if you're not sure drauma!


----------



## Draumabaun85

I tested again... BFN! :nope:
No sign of more of AF yet... it'll probably come tonight or tomorrow... :/


----------



## ttcga

Yes! I'm 3dpo and I know I'm probably imagining things since it's so early, but I'm miserable. My husband asked if I wanted eggs this morning and the thought made me so nauseous I almost threw up :-( 

I've also had strong cramps/stinging sensation in my lower right abdomen, odd cravings, crankiness, majorly sore breasts and urinating a lot more. 

Like I said, probably WAY too early, but it would be nice! My mind is playing tricks on me, I'm sure!


----------



## Draumabaun85

ttcga: These are exactly the same symptoms that I experienced this last cycle from 2 DPO and thought I was crazy... It's still mind boggling because I was supposed to start my period yesterday and had one drop in the tp and then there has been nothing more for 36 hours. I've taken 3 negative HPT's, the last one today... but I still feel "pregnant" it's weird! Hopefully it's the real deal for us both! :) sticky babydust your way <3


----------



## ttcga

Draumabaun85 said:


> ttcga: These are exactly the same symptoms that I experienced this last cycle from 2 DPO and thought I was crazy... It's still mind boggling because I was supposed to start my period yesterday and had one drop in the tp and then there has been nothing more for 36 hours. I've taken 3 negative HPT's, the last one today... but I still feel "pregnant" it's weird! Hopefully it's the real deal for us both! :) sticky babydust your way <3

Thanks! I feel just plain horrible and different. Normally, my ovulation cramps have subsided, but it won't go away. It feels like AF, but that's not until the end of the month. Who knows!

And now I'm actually throwing up. This is so unusual for me...it's probably a stomach bug :-/


----------



## clm1880

Thought I'd add my symptoms even though I hold small hope (ttc for 4yrs) since 6dpo I've had a major appetite I mean seriously eating where my colleagues have commented! Itchy breast the last two days and af due between tomorrow and Friday (cycle fluctuates between 26-28 days) poas yesterday and today bfn is there any hope &#128514;??


----------



## clm1880

Oh and af cramps last two days but no sign of the witch!!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph and I had a VERY nice visit in Baltimore today, and her bump is TOOOO cute. It was fun. And now I will try to post a picture. It's funny that I wore red today as that's what I'm wearing in my profile pic too. I like red, what can I say? 

Well, I'm going to try to upload this picture in a few. It doesn't seem to be working right now.


----------



## terripeachy

So apparently, I can download this picture from my phone but not my computer. Too bad it's sideways. Sorry!

More importantly, Steph gave me her lucky FRER and I have an HSG scheduled for this Friday. The doctor will check/clean out my tubes and make sure all is well...will report back soon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Draumabaun85

Aww you look amazing guys! :)

Still no sign of AF... just severe bachache in my lower back. So bad I can't stand at times.... 48 hours since I had that one drop and thought AF was here..... What's going oooooon? Could the strips I tested with be faulty? Could I have oluvated later than I thought and it was implantation bleeding? Am I skipping AF for no reason? Please advice.... :wacko:


----------



## lfrans

Oh so exciting to see pics of steph and terri!
Drauma - both times i got bfp, I was covinced i was out, had some spotting, then ended up with a bfp... so dunno whats going on wiht you, but you arent out yet!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Perhaps I should go to the drug store and buy a different type of test... I have been using the cheap strips, maybe they're not working for me...? If I have nothing in a day or two I'll test again with a proper test... :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I'm sure your body is just building up the hormones. Test tomorrow and see what happens! Very exciting.

Lfrans-Thanks! We went to Little Italy and had desserts and coffee. Yum yum! Our conversation was like we've been friends for years! hee hee. We're getting down to the wire now. How is everything coming along? Are you starting to freak out, or are you feeling perfectly fine?


----------



## lfrans

terri - that sounds so nice. It does feel like alot of us have been friends for years.

I am totally freaking out! I wrote a while back that last week was my last full week of work, but i am still working for another month, just managed to save doctor visit days off til the end in order to slow down.

We are still not moved, painter should be done next wednesday, then we have duct cleaners coming in and we are increasing the insulation in the attic. So we depending on when we can get that done, we will move either the weekend of 22-23 or feb 28 (which is currently when we have the movers booked)

I saw doctor yesterday. all is good. I am measuring a tiny bit small, but im not big to begin with so she wasnt worried. She is going to keep an eye on it for me though. When I was born, I was full term and 3.5 lbs, so I want to make sure that baby is growing properly.

It is nice to have a full year off here. I have to say that I may complain about many things here in Quebec and in Canada, but our "social system" isnt all bad. I pay into parental insurance, and get paid up to 93% of my salary for the year (first 21 weeks its 93%, then it drops to 75%, then last 2-3 months its 55%). I am allowed to top up my mat leave up to a certain amount, so I plan on seeing private patients while Im at 55%. Also, we have great day care system here. Im already on waiting lists to get into 7$/day daycare. There arent enough spots for everyone, so keeping my fingers crossed!

As well, after my 50 weeks off, I am entitled to another 1.5 years off of work unpaid where the workplace has to save my position for me. So, if I could afford not to work, I could keep my job and stay at home (I cannot afford to do that... but i can dream!)


----------



## Draumabaun85

I've started spotting again sooooooooo... I'm out for sure! :(


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies, lfrans, wow! your "social system" is not bad at all!!! I am shocked!!! I love and respect America, but 3 months (is it?) of paid maternity leave, eh... You guys are very lucky, so enjoy it to the fullest!!! :hugs:

Terri, Steph, what a lovely picture! You guys look beautiful! :thumbup: Terri, red is YOUR color! Steph, you look so feminine and adorable, I always imagined you with short dark hair, very masculine and tough. lolol :haha: Boy, was I wrong...

Drauma, boo for spotting again... Do you temp? :flower:

I had my second scan yesterday. It was such a wonderful day. They took my blood and I should know my baby's gender in one week!!! Everything is fine, 10.2 days yesterday as it should be, heart beat 175. My DF was so happy yesterday, because its becoming more real with each scan. Then we went out for a dinner, then did some light food shopping and then I talked to my mom over the Skype for hours. DF does not want to tell people for another 4 weeks at least... My parents know of course. His - do not yet...I already told my 2 girlfriends, but he does not know about it. :blush: I mean, I cant keep it to myself for so long. But he has always been very close to himself. We will see.

Hugs!!!

Btw, I can post my picture if u are interested, but I do not know how. :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

If your picture is saved to a website, you can click on the little picture at the top of the reply section that looks like a mountain. Otherwise, click on the bottom of the reply square, and do 'go advanced' and then there is a paperclip and you can attach it from your phone. It was tricky for me to attach the picture from my computer but I didn't want to register for another photo site, blah blah..so I tried it from my phone. Just try it and see what happens.

More importantly, you need to go to the countdown ticker so first and foremost get a ticker!!! Stop procrastinating. We want to eat your baby!! hee hee.

Steph is driving home today and not sure what time she'll be back home. She is not masculine or tough at all. I mean, the things she does are tough (hiking, falling down, etc...), but you would never look at her and call her tough. Her hair is whimsical, just like she is. She's so kind and she treated me, so of course I only have nice things to say. We have a lot in common and i was really cool.

Lfrans-I think you're supposed to be freaking out a little so it's all good. Plus...you have a million things going on. That's great about being able to take off an additional year and still be able to keep your job, whether you have to go back or not. The option is cool. Omigosh-you only weighed 3.5 pounds? That is SOOOO tiny, but look at you now, so even if that little boy is small, he'l be 100% healthy and able to grow up into his perfect size. 

Drauma-I still feel positive for you. Seriously. Tomorrow morning I hope you'll have an exciting update. :flow:


----------



## Lenka78

Well, let me try to attach a pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140128_174923.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lenka78

it works!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Let's see how this spotting progresses during thw night...
Lenka: no I've never temped and quite frankly have nooo idea how it works :/ can you advice?

And hey! I see that picture! Sun, sand, summer oh my! I'm freezing over here in the cold, cold north Atlantic winter!!


----------



## Lenka78

Draumabaun85 said:


> Let's see how this spotting progresses during thw night...
> Lenka: no I've never temped and quite frankly have nooo idea how it works :/ can you advice?
> 
> And hey! I see that picture! Sun, sand, summer oh my! I'm freezing over here in the cold, cold north Atlantic winter!!

it is very warm here, in California. Well, as Terri said, do 'go advanced', then click on a paperclip and choose a picture from your phone. Let us know if it doesn't work.


----------



## Lenka78

My gosh, silly me, u mean how temping works!!! lolol. let me google it for u, it would be easier.


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, that is what I found. 

For most women, you will see that prior to ovulation, the basal body temperature is rather consistent. As you get closer to ovulation, you may have a slight decline, but it will be followed by a sharp *increase* after ovulation. The increase in temperature is the sign that ovulation *has just occurred*. Tracking your basal body temperature accurately over a few months can help you predict when ovulation is going to occur.
Take your temperature when you *first* wake up and are lying or sitting quietly in bed. You need to do the reading at the same time, give or take 30 minutes, every morning.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Aha! Thank you! I kind of had an idea but didn't really know what to look for. Information on the web can be sooo misleading!

Well, AF is here now. Came with a bang last night. I just hope she goes away as quickly as she came! Begone, you old witch! 

Here in Iceland it's 37°F today (3°C) but still and cozy. The day is getting longer and longer every day and we gradually move to having 24 hour light in the summer months... Oh I love summer :) Today the sun is up from 9:29 am - 5:54 pm (The sun was up for only 4 hours a day in December and will be up for 21 hours a day in June/July).
I truly believe that with the sunlight shining more and more each day my spirits will be lifted and a BFP will be here soon :) :p

Tomorrow is my friend's 30th birthday and we're going out for dinner 20 of us and I'm gonna get wasted! haha :wine:


----------



## terripeachy

Great picture, Lenka! Yes, warm weather...i miss it so. We have about 12 inches of snow here, and I am dreading going out to shovel.

Roxy, our foster dog, kept barking this morning at 4:30. I figured it was a cat walking by but she kept barking. So I bundled up and we went outside. I think Roxy wished she hadn't kept barking because she didn't want to stay out there very long. the snow is almost taller than she is!

Drauma-Sorry about AF, but yeah about going out and having fun with your friends tonight. Have a great time! Oh, and I love temping. This morning I didn't do it because I woke up at 4 to a barking dog, and forgot but I like that it tells me what's going on with my body.


----------



## StephtheHiker

So much activity since I've been "gone"!! Made it back last night, avoiding the winter storm. It won't get here until this afternoon but we're still predicted around a foot (+- 30cm)

Terri shoveling that snow sucks down there cause it's so warm it gets heavy. Here people sometimes use leaf blowers as it's like powder. Good luck... Sorry Roxy was barking in the middle of the night, sooooo annoying!

Lenka adorable picture! I like your hair. Yes we had such a great time! Completely like we had been friends a long time. Terri is so sweet and warm that was my biggest impression. She even took me on a drive around the city. Plus, she was so helpful on tips on what to see and do. I loved it! Anyway yeah I hope we can meet again!! And any of you ladies how cool if we all met up...... in Iceland!! But during the summer of course...

Lololol Lenka about the tough and masculine hair!! I told my dh what you said cause I thought it was so funny and he said "what are you telling these girls? About your bar brawls and weight lifting??" :haha: b being told I'm tough by Terri is a huge compliment seeing as she's the girl who did 1500 miles through mountains on her solo motorcycle in 36 hours!

So happy things are progressing well ffor you Lenka. Wow! The gender so soon how cool!!! I hope the tests come back healthy and good. It's so sweet you have such good relationship with your mom that you can talk for hours. Well she come to visit?? How is your nausea?

3.5 lbs full term Lfrans?? No wonder why your baby is measuring a bit small. I completely understand wanting to save your leave for when baby gets here but on the other hand, with so much going on, you need rest... Not only for the first tough weeks, but also v for labor! Maybe all this stress is telling you to take it easy. I'm just worried is all. I'm only second tri but sightseeing really showed me that I just can't do what I used to (except eat....) And I'm sure it's worse at 34 weeks! Relaxed mommy means relaxed baby which brings on these questions: baby's name, did your decide? Will you have family visiting/helping? How are you feeling symptoms wise?

Last but not least drauma: so sorry af got you full force, ugh...but have fun getting drunk with friends!! Drink of choice? I'm also jealous of your long and short days, having lived in the northern part of the us I loved long winter days and long summer days


----------



## StephtheHiker

My phone is freaking out like usual. I meant long winter nights. Also is 3 C normal, cold, or warm? Here it feels like spring when it's over 0c!

Ok so sorry for the novel ladies! Take care!


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you made it home safely, Steph! I was wondering when you were going to get back. Thanks for the compliments too. I was only 3 minutes late to class, but he started late because he owed us time, so it wasn't a big deal. I zipped north and found free parking. Yay!!

Lfrans, I agree with Steph..You really should rest. You have plenty of time off, so take it and don't feel bad. 

Our shoveling is complete, and Roxy now has a place to walk outside and go pee/poop. Of course, the only way she will eat her medicine is with cheese, so she's probably backed up a little. As long as she doesn't feel the need to go #2 inside, I'm fine with it. 

I think I'm going to watch a movie this afternoon and then do some schoolwork. It's been a productive morning.


----------



## Lenka78

Look, ladies, I marinated some pickles. -)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140213_102240.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha Lenka you are so pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-HA!!HA!! They look delicious!! You are all about the pictures now. Awesome!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Steph: Thanks, I will definitely have fun tonight! :) My drink of choice varies alot, I think it depends on my mood or something, haha. Tonight I'm craving beer and a little blackberry cider... Sometimes I take an oldfashioned screwdriver, sometimes wine, red or white, and sometimes I go on a cocktail frenzy and just want cosmo's and caipirinha's  How about you?


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, Happy Valentines to all of you!!! Have a wonderful day!! :flower:

Terri, is you HSG appointment today? If yes, best of luck! Keep us posted! :hugs:

My pickles are so crunchy. :thumbup: :haha:

My favorite drink is a lemon drop. Miss it so much now...


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, my test was at 11:15. It took about 20 minutes and my tubes were all clear!! So happy about that. My doctor said that her last delivery was from someone who had an HSG and was trying for years to get pregnant. She got her BFP the month of the HSG, so I hope I have the same luck. 

Happy Valentine's Ladies!!! My favorite drink these days is a Stoli martini. I think I'll have one tonight!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Teri: Great to hear your tubes are clear and ready for action :)
FX and send all the world's luck and babydust your way :)

Steph: 3°C feels cold here. Winter temps here in the city are everything from 5°C down to -10°C... Summer temperatures are 15°C-22° and then it's really warm. The sun is really strong up here bc of the clean air :)

Lenka: did you eat pickles before or is it just a pregnancy thing? :) (They look good by the way)

AF has left already. We celebrated it with a trip to the Blue Lagoon, oh it's the best :) We both relaxed and feel very refreshed :) The party on Friday was really fun and last night we went to another party (We were choosing our entry for the European Song contest) and we went downtown and danced like maniacs! I haven't danced like this for aaaages, man it was fun! I have severely sore muscles today ;) Today I have a massive hangover but it'll get better soon, I'm going out for a walk to get my car :)

Here's a pic of my boyfriend after the Lagoon :) Look at the lava all around... so pretty :)


----------



## terripeachy

That sounds really fun, Drauma, and what a cute bf! He looks really tall.
Glad the party was fun with your friends and dancing the night away. I love dancing, but mostly do it around the house. hee hee. 

Yup..I'm ready for action. Now is the time. I have one week before ovulation, so hubs and I are definitely in the right mindset and feeling good.

Oh pregnant ladies??? How are you guys doing? We miss you.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, first of all, great news about your clear tubes! :thumbup: Yay! Now, a lot of BDing, especially in the morning, :winkwink: maybe some pre-seed and BFP in three weeks or so! FX!!!!!!!!

Drauma, now I want to visit Iceland even more, it sounds so beautiful. When I was a kid, I lived in the very North of Russia, behind the Artic circle. We also had polar winters, when it was dark pretty much the whole day and polar summers, when the sun does not go behind the horizon for two months. So I am kind of miss this artic nature. Glad you had fun with your friends. Jealous.com. :haha: And yes, your bf is very cute and so tall. 

Steph, lfrans, Tynmeg, how are you ladies?? :flower:

I am good, even though I still have nausea pretty much the whole day every day. It was especially bad on Valentines. DF loved the onsie, was running with it around the house all evening, making silly jokes. 

Enjoy your Sunday ladies and talk to you next week. :hugs:


----------



## lfrans

Hello ladies, so much going on since i last logged in. 
Terri - yay for clear tubes. FX that this is your month! 

Drauma - wow, blue lagoon seems so nice. I had looked into a vacation in iceland a while back and was looking forward to visiting. Eventually Ill make it there...

Steph - I hear ya about the snow. I dunno, seems like the US is getting all the snow this year, we had 15cm on friday, but not much else... (8ish inches). For us thats not too much. Nothing was cancelled, driving was a bit slow but thats it. lol

Lenka - great shot, im so jealous of the beach!!! I cant wait to hear about gender.

AFM- life is good. I appreciate your concern for how much im doing now. I know it seems like a lot, but im not doing too much. My parents have been wonderful and have been here packing our apartment. DH has been carrying all the boxes to the house and I have been helping where i can, but alot less than what i would do if i wasnt pregnant. Today im just going through some piles of paper and throwing out whats garbage and organizing a bit of the rest.Stuff we should have been doing a long time ago. I have been trying to get more sleep and taking frequent breaks.
with work - i am working full time, but have monday off this week (random stat holiday?) I booked a prenatal massage and plan to clean up a bit then go to a store to find some picture frames for winnie the pooh pics we have for baby room. I am also going to meet up with a friend for lunch.
This is my last week treating patients full time. I have already cut back from 6 patients a day to max 5 (on average 3-5). I can manage 2 in a row no problem, but get tired by the 3rd. 
Starting next week ill be seeing 2-3 patients a day (2 in the am and 1 in the pm) and cleaning up my desk and finalizing some work to be transferred to other people. Things that need to get done before i leave. 
Next weekend, we wanted to start unpacking the kitchen (since the painter will be done in there) but DH needs to go to vancouver for work. Ill maybe do some things in the house with a friend of mine, if i have the energy. Official moving date is feb 28. I contacted a cleaning lady who will come in to clean the house prior to our moving so I wont have to worry about that. 

Its alot of stuff, but i think it sounds worse than it is. We arent quite as relaxed as we would want to be, but luckily we were really organized from the beginning and do not need much baby things - we have the crib, bassinette, stroller, car seat and our parents have been buying us some clothes, sheets.... The major stuff is done and we are really ready for baby whenever it comes.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Aww thank you guys. I agree, he's totally handsome ;)
He's about 186 cm tall (6 ft 1). The average of Icelandic men is 180 (5 ft 9) and women's average is 170 cm (5 ft 5) which is exactly my height hehe. I'm so average 
You should definitely come to Iceland and we'll take a group trip to the Blue Lagoon. It's the best place in the world, hehe ;) (Actually voted one of 25 wonders of the world by the National Geographic) :thumbup:

I thought AF had left but turns out she's not... I still have some spotting and severe cramping on the left side. I also get dizzy spells and get nauseated from time to time so I really don't know what to think. Maybe my hormones are going nuts for some reason!! My app says I'm in CD 5... however, I don't know when to start counting. Should I count from when I got the one weird drop on the 10th or when I started full force on the 13th ?


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-We're going to try it all! I planned to use an OPK stick today and i had user error. I think it's because I had it on the ledge near the shower, and the holder got wet. I suck at holding the stick down, etc..It's only CD9, so I'm not worried about missing a result, but I like to make sure I'm not getting a surge early. So happy DF was running around with the onesie. So exciting.

Lfrans-Ok...if you say you're not doing a lot, I believe you. :hugs: Things are really moving forward now. A few more weeks until the big move. Woohoo!! And I'm really happy you're a planner so you have everything you need. 

Drauma-I guess I would count AF from the 13th. That would mean today is CD5 for you. I'm still waiting to O. I am hoping so badly that this is my month. I'm getting tired of testing and waiting and waiting and trying again. It's like everything is on hold temporarily and I'm ready to progress. *sigh*


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh girls, please advice.... I'm not feeling too good :shrug:

Let's start from the beginning.
10th Feb: AF was supposed to come. Only one drop appeared.
12th Feb: Another drop
13th and 14th Feb: Medium Flow
15th, 16th, 17th and 18th Feb Approx. 4 drops a day

This is a very unusual period for me (Normally 3-4 days of medium-heavy flow and done.)

Yesterday evening and all last night I had this terrible pain on the right a little out from the center of my pelvis which led to a throbbing pain down my groin and the right leg down to the knee. Below the knee I felt kind of numb. With this I've had severe backache for a week now. I've felt nauseated at times and my appetite is almost non existent.
On top of this I have some stomach cramps which I believe are due to gas.
Today I had to drag myself out of bed and to work and I sit here in agony. It's worst when I sit or lay still.

Has anyone experience something like this or heard of a situation like this? :-k


----------



## terripeachy

Maybe you should test again, Drauma. You never know...I don't know what to tell you other than that. This could be it!

If it's really bad, maybe you should call the doctor too. Maybe there is something else going on. :shrug:


----------



## lfrans

Drauma - I agree with Terri, test again. Regardless, if this is weird for you go see a doctor.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey lfrans-Butternut Squash!!! 
Your baby boy is getting so big I can't even believe it. Are you still feeling ok or are you ready to get him out of you? hee hee. Is he kicking and moving around a lot? Have you been singing simple songs? It says on your ticker that he can react to them. Give us the scoop!! Have a great day.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Okay girls. I'll test tomorrow morning, just in case. 
I'll talk to the doctor if I'm not feeling any better tomorrow... I don't feel good about this. I can hardly focus on work, I'm so absent minded and in pain. Only relief I find is having heat on the area... but then again I am scared to mess things up with the heat if something magical is indeed happening... oh dilemma dilemma! :cry:
Sorry for my moaning!


----------



## terripeachy

You can moan here..that's why we are all here. I'm sure if you need to put heat on your lap, it'll be ok. Do what you have to do to feel better. Do you have any history of cysts or anything like that? I have never had any strong menstrual cramps or anything like that, thank God, so I don't REALLY know what it feels like, but pain no matter where it is, hurts.

I had acrylic fingernails for my wedding, and just recently got them taken off, and it has pulled layers of my nails off, and my fingernail beds are super sensitive. I had fake nails about 10 years ago and I swore I wouldn't do it again. Well, obviously I did not learned my lesson because I'm in pain once again. If only my nails grew fast.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2010 and was treated with metformin and spirix. Then I lost 25 kilos with excercise and in 2013 all the cysts vere gone! My doctor says maybe he mis-diagnosed me but I sure did have loads of cysts in 2010 and was always in pain. This pain I'm experiencing now (which for some reason just got hell of a lot worse 20 minutes ago) is wayyy different than the pain I experienced with the cysts.
I am def taking a test tonight or tomorrow morning. Just to make sure and to be able to tell it to my doctor tomorrow so he can help me...

And oh...... acrylic nails! I got gel nails 10 years ago for 3 years. Then I stopped and it took my nails a YEAR to get better. Last year I decided to get acrylic nails bc someone told me it was way better. Maaaaaan! I had them put on 3 months in a row and my nails are just starting to become okay now, almost a year later! I definitely didn't learn my lesson the first time but I have now!

I know it's not the best idea but my nails didn't start to get better until I started using the nail repair polish from Trind... Now my nails are just awesome like they were when I was a teenager! 
Hope yours get better soon :) FX


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, so sorry that you are going trough this!!! What if its an ectopic pregnancy??? Or appendix??! I think you should go to a doctor asap!!! Keep us informed please!!! :hugs:

Terri, how are you? Busy BD-ing? :winkwink:

Ladies, I got my first blood results!!! Negative for Down Syndrome. :happydance: The results for rest of the test are due this coming Thursday! And it's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::wohoo::headspin:
I was hoping for a boy!!! The second must be a girl than!!! lolol Girls are usually closer to their moms, especially when they get married and have children. I want to be close to my grand kids. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

It's a boy!!!! I'm so excited Lenka. Wait..I guess I better go back to reading...ahem...Yes, the second will be a girl. I am so excited that the results are a-ok. You'll have to let us know what happens on Thursday, obviously. I am just overjoyed at your news today. :wohoo:

Now it's time to think of boy names. Yay!!

Yup...we're busy BD'ing. I think on Thursday we'll have to get up early and do the morning BD. I usually get up at 5:35, and snooze until 5:45 to temp, and then jump out of bed and get going. I will have to set my alarm for earlier on Thursday or Friday to make sure we have some am time. Hubs like sleeping though, so I'll have to convince him it'll start his day off right. I also need to get more preseed. hee hee. I'll probably do that tonight before I go to class.


----------



## Draumabaun85

oh yayyyyyyy it's a boy! How wonderful :) Congrats! :D :happydance:

I am feeling a bit better now, but still have this massive pain in my pelvic area. I couldn't wait so I took a test and got a BFN. Deep down I knew it wasn't gonna be positive. I hope I'll feel way better tomorrow so me and DB can do some no pressure BD before it gets serious again.

I'm super busy with work these days and hopefully it'll calm down a bit, stress does really not help when I'm trying to make a miracle ;) :kiss:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka!! A BOY HOW AWESOME!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I swear they have all the cuter stuff so enjoy! I bet you're so happy to hear your healthy results and the gender. So cute about your df loving the onesie for Vday too

Drauma my goodness I'm so sorry you're in so much pain! I really did think cyst when you wrote this morning but since you have had a lot of cysts in the past, then I guess you would know better. Let us know ASAP results from the doctor.

Terri--Congrats on clear tubes!!! That's right, force him to bd! You have an egg to catch! The more the sex, the better. :haha:

Lfrans--the pregnancy massage sounds heavenly. Glad things aren't as stressful as they seemed. :hugs: It's coming up so fast I can't believe you'll have a baby so soon! And THEN you'll post a picture RIGHT? PLEASE

AFM nothing too exciting. We went down south to look at baby registry stuff ....which was overwhelming. But I got my hair cut! Then today came down with a nasty cold, ugh. It should be outlawed to have body aches while pregnant (we get enough on our own :haha: ) Waah wahh wahhh

Hope you ladies are having a good week! And staying warm! More snow for us, the foot and a half (40+cm) last week wasn't enough apparently hehe. I prefer 20 F (-6c) with snow to 20F and STRONG icy winds any day.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ok Lfrans, Lenka...other preggo ladies, I'm posting my bump pic so you have to post yours! This was taken a couple days ago...at the end of the day.....:blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140217_194526.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Draumabaun85

Wooow!! You look fantastic! Look at that cute bump :D


----------



## terripeachy

Love your haircut, Steph, and adorable bump! But I already told you that in person. hee hee. 

Hope you are feeling better today and getting over your cold. :)

Drauma-are you feeling better today? Did you call the doctor? Put your chart in your signature so we can :ninja: (stalk) you. hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha Terri, I was just thinking the same thing, I wish Drauma would add a link to her chart so we could stalk her! 

Thanks ladies, the haircut made me feel much less.....huge.


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, first of all, thank u so much for being so excited about my baby boy!!! I am so happy!!! And you have been making this experience even more wonderful! thank u!

Steph, love ur hair cut, love ur cute bump, love ur slim figure! You are a beautiful lady! I will post a pic of my bump from my phone - this is the only way I know how to post a pic lolol, I am typing on my laptop now. 

Drauma, how are u feeling???? 

Terri, ur fertile days are approaching... Lalala...

lfrans probably is very busy with the moving and preparing for the baby...

I am very busy with school now, only a week left, but we have to submit our final paper (100 pages) and make an online group presentation by next Thursday. And the tax season is here, my boss is busy and very irritable lately. But we can handle it!

Take care!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Here I am... sorry do not know how to rotate the picture. -/
 



Attached Files:







20140219_173609.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lenka78

This picture is better. Lolol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140214_152813.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Draumabaun85

Looking good Lenka! :) 

Girls, can I ask you what you all do for a living? (and if you're students what are you studying?)

I am feeling rather bad :/ I had to take a day off from work yesterday. I slept till 2pm and woke up covered in sweat. It was so bad I had to change the linens on the bed and change pj's as well! Everything was soaking wet. I felt okay after I woke up but then started feeling bad again in the evening. I woke up around 4 last night soaking wet from sweat and had to take my pj's off and change into a top cuz i was too cold to sleep without clothes. I am not feeling too good now. Nauseated and have pain in my abdomen and back. I feel like I'm gonna throw up any minute... So weird! Why am I getting negative HPT's, everything else points to pregnancy. I even have sore boobs!! ARGH! :cry:

I had an appointment with my physiotherapist this morning and he took care of my back. Really gave it all, massaged my back with his elbows and all... it was bad but still good, if you know what I mean.

I signed up to fertility friend but don't know how to share the chart on to here.... can you help me? :baby:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I'll send you a PM with instructions on how to share your chart.
Sorry you're still feeling so bad. Maybe you are getting the flu. I've never had it, but people say your whole body aches, and you have hot flashes and chills. I hope not, though.

Lenka-Yay! Your face. You are too cute. I love your beachy, sunny pictures, and your accessories. I always imagine you with blonde hair. :) I'm not much for accessories, but it really makes people look fashionable.

AFM-No positive opk yet, and it's CD12. I hope that the HSG didn't ruin my normal cycle. We're still BD'ing, but I'm getting tired already and want to be in the TWW. Hopfeully tomorrow my temperature will jump up. I hope there are still some eggs left in my body. :cry:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank youuuu! I figured it out now :)
I am going to start temping tomorrow morning. Frankly, I've just forgotten about it! I am feeling a bit better now. I have no appetite though... Feel hungry but then I take 2-3 bites and feel nauseated... maybe it's some sort of flu but I've had flu before and it felt nothing like this :/

I have an appointment with my doctor next Tuesday!

And don't worry. There are plenty of eggs left in your body. However, it is normal to not ovulate every single cycle... It happens to the most ordinary women in the world. I keep my fingers crossed for you darling :thumbup:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Good on ya you're still bding, who knows you could still ovulate!! C'moonnn Terriiii! :spermy: Seriously FX :happydance:

Drauma, have you thought about going to the doctor? You had all that pain, then nausea, I just wonder if maybe a cyst popped or something's going on. Weren't you supposed to have an appt yesterday? No appetite is also a flu sign, I sure didn't have one the last couple days!

Lenka so cuuutttteeeeee!! Lfrans your turn!

Oh for a job, I worked in the nonprofit world with energy conservation in low served populations (low income, immigrant, and elderly). We moved 5000km away then I got pregnant so I wasn't able to look for work. Maybe I'll look part time somewhere once I get used to having a baby. It's frustrating to have to watch money so closely but also nice that we have the option for me to stay home with baby! What do you do?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yeah Steph, I tried to contact my doctor but she's on holiday so I'll meet her on Tuesday. I just had the physiotherapist this morgning... :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Sorry I didn't see this before I sent you more input. Glad you got it figured out. Yeah! I hope you are feeling better by next Tuesday and can cancel your appointment, but I'm glad you made one, regardless.

I came home and POAS (an OPK stick). I got a smiley face staring right at me. :happydance: So....Hubs and I will BD again tonight after he gets home and "unwinds." I have to go in to work on 3rd shift tonight, so 2:30am. I'm going to rush home in the morning, and hope he wants to BD again before he leaves. HA!!HA!! I am NOT missing that egg this cycle. He may be tired, but he's going to have to suck it up. I'm tired too. Luckily I bought a 20 pack of OPKs, and since I'm usually fairly regular, I haven't used that many of them. I think I have 8 left, but I'm NOT planning on using them next month. hee hee. 

The thing that sucks is that if my temperature is planning on jumping tomorrow, I'm going to miss it because of my work schedule. I'll temp at 1:30am when I wake up and see what it says then. Hopefully it'll wait one more day and jump on Saturday morning. Ffoe is really not going to be my friend this month. I'm going to have to go by my body signals.

Lfrans-Check in, mama. 
Lenka-Hope you're doing ok. 
Steph-Now is the perfect time for you to just chill out and let that pomegranate grow. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies, 
I got my Council test results. I am tested positive for MTHFR deficiency, which is a mild condition associated with a slightly higher risk of neural tube defects and pregnancy loss. Roughly 40% of Americans are carriers of MTHFR deficiency, while 10% have the condition. For the vast majority, it causes no problems with their health or the health of their children. People with mild MTHFR deficiency have higher levels of homocysteine in their body and lower levels of the vitamin folate (folic acid). It means 2 to 3-fold higher risk of having a child with severe neural tube defects such as spina bifida. This type of birth defect normally affects 1 in 1,000 births. Pregnant women with the condition&#8212;and all pregnant women&#8212;are advised to take folate supplements (folic acid) before and during pregnancy to reduce the risk of birth defects by as much as 75 to 85%. These vitamins are particularly important for women with MTHFR deficiency. So the verdict is:
Based on current scientific knowledge, most people with MTHFR deficiency will be totally unaffected by it. Women face a slightly elevated risk of having a child with neural tube defects, however the risk is still low. They told me to do noting and not to worry. I don't know what to think now... Of course, I am worried, even though the risk is very low...


----------



## Lenka78

Let me swallow the news and I will get back to your posts.


----------



## Lenka78

One more thing, for this disease, QUOTE: both you and your partner must be carriers of the same disease for there to be a high risk to have an affected child. But because these diseases are generally mild, even if you and your partner are carriers for the same thing, you probably don't need to worry. Generally, these conditions aren't serious enough that a doctor would recommend that you test the pregnancy or go through treatments to try to avoid having an affected child. 

They even told me that my DF does not need to be tested. Eh, why all this has to be so nerve-wracking...


----------



## terripeachy

Have you been taking prenatal vitamins? I've read that taking them as soon as possible helps the baby's development. I have been taking them since August (not regularly until the last two months). If you're not taking them, I would definitely start. If you have a mild condition, I wouldn't worry too much about it. You should stop googling though because that is going to make you go crazy. Just take your vitamins. I would recommend your DF get tested just in case, and for your information for the future. Your DF hasn't had to do much so it's the least he can do to calm your nerves. 

Doctors suck about saying stuff like 'well you have this, but don't worry.' They don't have "that", so of course they're not concerned. :hugs: :flower: :flow:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yeah Lenka. It sounds like ypu needn't worry too much about this, since the doctors say so. Google is your worst enemy at the moment and I would start taking in vitamins and folic acid and live a healthy happy life. I'm sure this turns out just fine (even though it's scary to hear news like these).

Huge, massive hugs and love your way :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## lfrans

HI all -
Lenka - sucks to find out this information, but information is power. You know that you have this condition. And you know that you therefore may have a lower level of folic acid in your system, so make sure you are taking enough. I believe you can also buy folic acid aside from what is in your prenatal vitamins. I would check with a pharmacist or doctor, but I do not think it is a problem to take a bit extra. I did at the begninning of my pregnancy.

Drauma - how you feeling? I totally udnerstand how physio is bad but good (I am a physio lol). My cousin thinks we are all sadistic! 

Terri - catch that egg!!!! and have fun while you are at it!

Steph - It must be stressful not working, but so hard to look for a job while pregnant too. I am sure somethign will come up afterwards. And honestly, enjoy the time you have off with the baby because it wont last forever.

AFM- sorry for being MIA. I have been lurking around, but have been just busy. DH is off to vancouver for the weekend tonight, the house is coming along slowly, the painter claims he will be finished today, but we arent sure looking at all the little touch ups that need to be done... 

Work is ok, I have a love hate relationship with one of my colleagues. She is very petty and thinks she is my director. Yesterday she told me that if I cannot see patients until March 14, that I should stop working earlier (she is not my boss and has no right to discuss this with me). My boss agrees with me that I should be slowing down and finishing up my paper work and other things before I leave and not leave all of that to the last minute. GRRR, it just really annoyed me.

I have been on and off looking for work partly because of that girl. She is so difficult to work with and makes a very uncomfortable environment. Also, although I am a physiotherapist, I am hired to coordinate a prevention program. But, currently am almost working full time as a physio.So... while Im on mat leave Im planning on looking for something else. I have an MPH (master of public health) so hoping to get something more in line with my masters.

anyways, thats my rant for today.


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you ladies, for your support. Most likely, I am just overreacting, I have a nickname "Panic-a" among my friends for a reason. lolol. I have my next scan March 4, so I will have an opportunity to talk to my doctor face to face about these findings. Then, I will have another blood work, where they are going to test for some stuff regarding this mutation. If it is not elevated, then I am good. 
Of course, I have been taking my prenatals and folic acid religiously for many many months, even before we started ttc. The problem is my body does not absorb folic acid because of this disease. It rather absorbs 40-60% max than it should. The doctor should prescribe me a more active form of folic acid such as folinic acid. Also, I am thinking to have DF tested for this particular gene. 

Well, back to your posts, Terri, I ma glad that you finally got a solid smiley! I am going to check your chart right after I finish typing this post. 

Drauma, how are you? Hope you feel better! I work for a CPA (Certified Public Accountant). Now I work online, since I moved to the West Coast of the USA and the office is located in Philadelphia and New York. I am about to get my Masters in Accounting and Financial Management. Literally one week is left. Yay!

Lfrans, yep, it sux working with someone you do not like very much. Well, you have a good degree and experience, I am sure you can find another job if you want or need to.

Steph, how are you?

Tynmeg?


----------



## terripeachy

Well, no jump in temperature yet, but I am being very patient. I'm trying to remain positive, so I need to keep doing other things. I got my nails done yesterday and went out to lunch so it was a fun day. Today, I have a newsletter to work on, so I just need to get to it. 

Lfrans-Yeah, take your time and try to look for a new job. That lady sounds miserable to even be around. I hate people like that!

Lenka-Good thing your appointment is coming up soon so you can talk to your doctor about the findings and hopefully he can give you something that will absorb a little better. Way to be proactive!

My foster dog, Roxy, has a cold, so they are not ready to put her up for adoption. We will keep her for another week. She got a new medicine and they say not to give it to her with cheese because it doesn't absorb. I tried a new treat with a hole in it, and she at the treat but not the medicine. She is too smart for her own good. Hopefully I can hide it amongst her dog food and if she's hungry enough she'll gobble it down. We'll see.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi girls... just an update from me. I am still having these dull cramps and now the backache with it is so bad that I am not able to do simplest things. I am just using heat and as little as possible of painkillers. But the pain goes right down my right leg so I am pretty sure this has something to do with the lower back and the nerves down the leg... My DB is so good to me, bringing me stuff and massaging my back. Oh I love him to bits.

Today is "women's day" here in Iceland. In old viking times we had a different calendar. We didn't have the months February March etc, they made their own months. This tradition is still celebrated but of course we use the universal months all the time. On a Friday in the 13th week of winter starts the month Þorri, that day is bóndadagur or "man's day" and then the women treat the men in their lives with something special. I sent mine to have a massage and then cooked a fancy burger for him, his fav.

Sunday in the 18th week of winter is Konudagur "women's day". And the men treat their women like queens. Mine is still sleeping, haha, but I know he's going to make me a grand dinner tonight and maybe something more... we'll see :)

But I have a question. I am doing the OPT's for the first time now, yesterday and today and I need some help. Yesterday the test had a clear control line and the test line obvious but not as clear. Today I tested again and the control line is soooooo tiny it doesn't even show on the photo I took... Can you explain this? 
https://i60.tinypic.com/sear0i.jpg

Hope you're all having a wonderful weekend :*


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Women's Day!
Which test is for which day? I don't use those strips as they confuse me, but I see two lines in the top one if that means anything. I guess you're getting closer to ovulation time. Sorry you still have those weird cramps. Your appt. is Tuesday, right? I bet it can't come fast enough. Hope your dinner is great tonight! 

AFM-My stupid temperature is the same again. I guess I will just have a late ovulation. :shrug: There is nothing I can do about it at this point, but my spirits are sinking. I did look on FFoe and there were plenty of people with late ovulation and pregnant, so that made me feel better. Plus, I have to remember this is only Cycle 8 for me, so I can't really be THAT upset, but it just seems like it's been forever, and I'm feeling a bit low today.


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm puzzled... The top one is yesterday's test and the bottom one is today's test... Going to try another tonight and see what it says.

Terri. Please, please, please try to keep your spirits up, I need it :)
Our time will come when we least expect it and good things take time. That's my mantra and I hope you'll find yourself happy and enjoying everything else life has to offer until the BFP comes. It will come, don't worry! It's easy to get so focused on the TTC-business that everything seems like it's on hold while we're waiting. I encourage you to find a hobby you can lose yourself in or something like that. Try to take the mind off the baby-business :) I have taken up knitting. I am knitting tiny baby socks/shoes for all my friends that are pregnant. It really takes my mind off things from time to time and it feels nice. I am also enjoying the time where we can go out without making any plans. We can stay up as long as we like and do what we want, whenever we like to. We even booked ourselves a flight to Denmark, we'll go from 5th May - 12th May. We're gonna see Justin Timberlake and do some shopping and visit relatives. I am looking forward to it and focusing on exercise so I can buy myself some nice clothes ;) Justin Timberlake will be here in Iceland in August... it was just announced last week. But it's okay, think the Danish concert will be bigger and better, hehehe.
I know it'll be our turn soon Terri <3 <3 <3

Well, my DB just brought the BBQ meat inside and now it's dinner time :D 
Love


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey my dear Terri, sorry you're feeling down, that makes me sad because you have such a bright and contagious smile and laugh!! If it makes you feel any better, most months I oed on cd 15 to 18. I even got a bfp one month I oed on cd 17 or 18! So not only can it happen, it is common! I like your chart this month, it doesn't seem as wild and all over the place hehe

A trip to Denmark, how fun!! Are you staying with family? I remember how Scandinavia made me feel like such a destitute American...:haha: but it was still fun and very pretty.

Good luck ladies hope you feel better drauma and happy woman's day!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all. I am feeling much better. :) You're right, Steph. I guess I have to take the good and bad with my chart(s). I'd rather have steady temps than jumping all over the place, and if it's meant for me to have a late O, so be it. Maybe it'll be a positive thing. :shrug: They say that women are more fertile after their HSG, so maybe my time really is just around the corner.

Drauma-I suck at looking at those strips so whatever I say in regards to them should be taken with a grain of salt. I have plenty of hobbies, but most of them occur in the spring/summer, so maybe I just have a touch of winter doldrums. Spring is right around the corner though, thank God! That's so cool that you're going to see Justin Timberlake. We booked a trip to the Bahamas in a few weeks, and I'm looking forward to that. It's our wedding present from my dad. All inclusive resort, and it's booked during my fertile window. HA!!HA!! Perfect!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh my, how lucky you are to get to go to the Bahamas!! It's so far away and too expensive flights for the average Icelander. Enjoy it!! :D When are you going?

My temping is all over the place, I have no idea what's going on, haha. I'm feeling slightly better but I have massive backaches and these cramps in the front.... Doctor tomorrow!!


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-It's ok..just keep temping. HA!!HA!! It may make sense in a little while. It's always weird when you first start. How did your BBQ turn out last night?

I had a jump today so I'm at least moving in the right direction. We're going to the Bahamas the week of the 16th. It's normally not that expensive from here, but since we're doing the all inclusive thing, it can get a little bit pricey. My husband wanted to go to the Bahamas for our honeymoon and I shot him down so I figured I can make it up to him since my dad offered to treat us. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

BBQ was great, thanks :) The only thing is I haven't had any appetite from last Sunday... Well, until today, Today I could eat a horse!

I'm going to make this great chicken soup for dinner and invite my folks. I'll make bread buns with it and apple cake for dessert! And then I'm going to ask if I can borrow their cabin HA!HA! It's a bribe!!! ;) I really wanna go to the cabin in 2 weeks or so with my DB. It's in the countryside, next to a river. There's no one around, ever, and there's a Jacuzzi and everything. Oh so nice! I'm already looking forward to it :D :happydance: :happydance:

Yay for your jump! :D


----------



## lfrans

Terri - Enjoy the bahamas, it sounds so nice! I wanna go!!! But i cant go anywhere anymore.

Drauma - cabin sounds so nice too. Im stuck home blah! lol.

Sorry venting time- what a crazy day. We have a painter who was supposed to finish in our house about 2 weeks ago, but he has been working very slow lately and has seemed very off. He spoke to DH today (who was at the airport on the way home from vancouber) and tells him that by mistake he drank something that was not water in a water bottle (must have been his, because we had no water bottles in the house). He is feeling delirious and in the car. DH calls me and I try to call the painter who isnt answering the phone. So, I call 911

I run over to the house (I was off work this afternoon for dr appointment, so that worked out well). He is not there and there is no water bottle. Police and ambulance are questioning me about who was in the house with him, they are going to trace his cell phone to figure out if he is ok. Cuz im quite worried about him...

Then 15 minutes later as we finish the conversation, he pulls up to the house. Police ask me if that is hm, i say yes and he goes to the ambulance who takes him to the hospital....

Anyways, he has minor work left to be done, maybe 2-3 days worth (as it has been for almost 2 weeks...) we are changing all the codes to get in the house (he had the code to the garage door). and we are telling him to take care of himself and that we will finish the rest on our own....

Dr appointment went well. Im 1 cm dilated OMG! lol. She thought she felt a head, but then i showed her that higher there is something hard too and maybe he has a bony butt. Im going for an ultrasound next week to confirm the baby's position.


----------



## terripeachy

Lfrans-Sorry to hear about the painter! What was he drinking, and if he felt ill, why was he driving? And if he was driving, why was he not driving himself to the hospital instead of driving back to your house? Very strange indeed. I hope you and DH can finish the painting and get some of your money back (if you have already paid him in full). You don't need this stress today.

That's awesome that you're dilating. :wohoo: I'm looking forward to our trip. I'm ready to just take some time off from work and enjoy the warm weather. 

Drauma-Hope the cabin bribe worked! I'm sure your parents want you to go. You're their favorite daughter! hee hee. 

Roxy is doing quite well these days. We did a little jog up the driveway today, and on her way down the stairs she jumped from the second to last step to the bottom, so she is really getting along without her back leg these days. It's great! Her cold is just about done, so I have a feeling Saturday will be her big day back at the SPCA. She is so loving that anyone who looks at her will just love her back. I feel it!

Lenka-Is school over? Did you graduate!! If not, you're in the home stretch and it'll be smooth sailing from here.

Steph-What's the word??


----------



## lfrans

Terri - I have no idea any of the answers. I think he is having a mental breakdown and really needs help. But, in the meantime, we do not havethe energy to put up with this. He has been almost done painting for 2 weeks and keeps telling us Ill be done tomorrow... DH called him last night and told him we are done. He can come pick up his stuff when DH is home and will not be finishing the job. At this point it was a bit of touch ups here and there, DH can prob do some with a friend and we have a handy-man friend who offered to help out next week.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Wow Lfrans that is crazy! You don't need that kind of drama right now. Sorry about your coworker too. Seems like there's always "that person" in a workplace though.

Terri... I can't say in words so excited for you on your trip to the Bahamas!!! So cool!! How long will you be there? I've always wanted to go to one of those all inclusive resort things!! Take lots of pictures of sunshine and beaches.... I dunno about you but it's back to cold. Sigh. It got up to maybe 8C mid 40s F over the weekend and it felt like spring. So short lived though.

Drauma how did the delicious dinner go?

Lenka did you graduate?? Congrats on being done with school! How goes the nausea? It should be wrapping up soon. Not that I really know since you don't have a ticker ;) Also about the testing, I decided not to get it because I was afraid of getting high chances that would scare me. Since dh and I have no known risk factors, we opted out for Sanity's sake! So many women get bad results, get scared, then have perfectly healthy babies. :hugs:

Oh and Terri it looks like you oed!!! Catch that egg!!!

More house hunting for us. We saw a promising one that is pretty far away. If it were any closer, it would have been perfect. But we just aren't sure we want to move so far away just as we are getting settled in the area. We'll look at a place a little closer on Friday. Ugh I really thought this would be easier!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello dear ladies,

I missed so much! Do not even know where to start.

First of all, Drauma, how did ur appointment with ur doctor go? Lol about the bribe thing. So what did your parents say? I can only imagine the beautiful nature there around the cabin.

Terri, I bet you have finally ovulated! Yay! Oh, vacation on the Bahamas... Would be such a nice break for both of you!

lfrans, that was one crazy story about the painter! What does dilating means? I will google it later. 

Steph, thank you so much for your support!!! This deficiency thing that I have did spoil the moment. It got me so scared and worried especially for the first two days. I spent 48 hours googling it. Maybe it is not that scary as it seems now. I hope so much that I am ok and so is the baby!!! But I have to admit I am scared... I am 12.2weeks today. My nausea started to diminish two days ago, it was getting better and better each day and I think it is gone. I feel totally normal this morning. :happydance: My bloating is so much less now also. My next appointment is next Tuesday. I can't wait!!!! In the meantime, I am thinking of buying a doppler... 

This Thursday is my last day at school. Our presentation is ready, the final project is almost ready, I just have to polish it up for the whole group. And that is it. :thumbup:

Have a nice week, ladies! :flower:


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies, it's been sooooooo long since I posted on here! Lovely to see that so many of you are now pregnant!!! Congrats to you all! 

I got married the day after valentines day! I'm now mrs Dawson and we're trying again now we're married. I ovulated on my wedding day I think, going from ovulation pains) I'm now roughly 10dpo. 

Xxx


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-That's awesome that school ends on Thursday and your appointment is next Thursday. Several of the ladies >35 have those Dopplers and they say it is very reassuring to hear the heartbeat, so it may be a good purchase. Check ebay for sales.

Yes, I think I O'd two days ago. Phew! I worry every month even though I get the +opks, it is just reassuring seeing my temperature go up. Hopefully this month it will stay up. fx fx

clacko-Congrats on the marriage. I'm sure it was just beautiful and I wish the two of you much happiness in the future.

Steph-We're going for a week. I am so happy to have another vacation planned, and I think hubs is really happy as well, even though he hasn't said much about it. I didn't want to use an entire week of vacation and was hoping for like a Wed-->Sunday type thing, but the travel agent quoted us for the week, and I didn't care that much anymore, so I said 'ok, do it!' HA!!HA!! It doesn't take me long to make decisions sometimes. I figure life is short, so do what you want!

Lfrans-Glad you have a handyman that can help. You really don't needy this stress. So move in day is in 3 days, right? Do you currently have an apartment or a house? I hope an apartment so you won't have that much stuff to move. I can't imagine moving out of our house. We have a lot of stuff! Well, not really, but if we had to move it, it would take a lot of trips!

I'm off to the grocery store for food and snacks. See you chicas later! Have a great evening!


----------



## Lenka78

My best gf came to visit us from phila. She is 7 month pregnant. So cute! I did not tell her about me. Not sure if she bought "gave up drinking for health purposes" bull though. Lolol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140225_093843.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Neither of you looks pregnant!! hee hee. Good outfit for your friend. I can't believe you didn't tell her!!?? She's your best friend! You should have told her that since she can't drink, you won't drink either, so she doesn't feel bad. HA!!HA!!

I remember when you first found out she was pregnant, and how upset you were, and I said 'don't worry. She can pass you all of her baby clothes.' Well, I spoke the truth. Do you remember that? You might have pregnancy brain. hee hee.

Oh, and I O'd on CD15-not bad...Now I seriously wait. I hope we got enough BD in. Not sure because hubs was out with friends Saturday night and Sunday he was hungover all day and I was angry with him. As much as I wanted to BD I wasn't going to be like 'You're an immature jerk, but let's make a baby.' HA!!HA!! Keep your fingers crossed, ladies.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Wow lots going on girls!

Lfrans: Hope the painter-guy gets well soon. Glad to hear you solved the issue and get help finishing yourselves. You need to relax though!!

Cucko: CONGRATS! :)

Terri: I'm sending all the babydust your way!! :D

Lenka: How could you keep it a secret? Wow, how strong you must be! I think I'd tell my bestie the moment I'd get a BFP, haha. We've been friends since we were 3, we share EVERYTHING 

I am still waiting for ovulation. I don't feel anything, my tests all turn negative and My temping is weird since I've never done it before I have nothing to compare it to. We're just doing what we can in the bedroom and the rest will have to wait :)

I was supposed to have the doctor's appointment yesterday but they called and cancelled, she was sick, the doctor... Just my luck! They gave me another appointment in 2 weeks (!!) but said she'd try to call me this week... We'll see!

Monday dinner for my folks turned out great. The food was delish and the bribing worked!! HAHA! We'll go to the cabin Saturday morning and come back Sunday evening. It has its benefits being an only child (Parents divorced, mom has me and my dad has me+2),(My folks = mom and her hubby)(Sorry for the complications, hehe)

The sun is shining in Iceland today... I took a photo from my office balcony to show you how pretty my everyday work-scenery is :)
https://i59.tinypic.com/2va1qpj.jpg


----------



## Lenka78

Hey ladies,

Why I did not tell my girlfriend? You know, if I did not get those news about MTHFR deficiency, I would have told her. But for now I just do not feel comfortable enough to spread the news. When I first got my BFP, I wanted to shout from the rooftops to the whole world about it. Then when days pass, you become more worried about how the pregnancy goes and this is pretty much all you care about. So if you do not share the news in the very beginning, then it become so much easier to keep it a secret. With my next scan being scheduled for next Tuesday, I can wait a little longer. Furthermore, DF wants to keep it a secret for a while. As I told you before many times, he is a very close to himself person, so I have to respect his wishes. Also, he is always right at the end, just like my mom. lolol. 

My nausea is back. But I do not mind because it is so reassuring. And my school is over!!!! :happydance: I have not received my final grade yet, but I can say that I have got my Masters! Wow, it was tough... 

How are you all? :flower:

Drauma, please post your opk tests if you are in doubt. I used those for several months, so I am quite good at them. lolol 

Ladies, I can't wait till you get your BFPs! It would be so much fun to compare symptoms and talk about pregnancies. :hugs:

lfrans, Steph, how are you? Any news on your houses? I can only imagine how busy you are right now. :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-What a great view!! You are so lucky. I am in cubicle city and hardly see daylight unless I go to the lab, and look out of their picture windows.

Lenka-Congratulations on your master's degree! That is quite an accomplishment. I'm so proud of you! It will take me a few more years, I think, but it's not a big deal. You are really loyal to your DF! hee hee. I will be telling my best friend as soon as I know. She already has two kids though, and she knows we're trying, so she will be by my side through thick or thin. My hubs also knows that a few people will know as soon as it happens and he's cool with that. I can't remember if I told you or the >35s but we were talking about it, and how people wait ~3 months before they share, and he was like 'are you going to tell me before three months?' HA!!HA!! Duh...Guys are so silly sometimes. :) Can you imagine trying to hide it from your other for 3 months? Wow.


----------



## Lenka78

Terry, I was LOL about your hubby's question!!! So cute.
And yes, of course I remember when you said to be happy for my gf's pregnancy news!!! If I only knew back then that I would be pregnant as well a little later. 
How are you? 
4dpo tomorrow? FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hugs!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lenka: Congratulations on your master's degree!! Job well done! :D :happydance:

And thank you, I will post a picture of my OPK's later today or tomorrow and ask for help. I'm completely lost :/ Maybe I'm just not ovulating this month. I had a blood test taken today, heard from the doctor yesterday and she said it sounds a lot like my hormone imbalance is up and running again. She tested my cortisone levels, testosterone levels and FSH along with normal blood works. It'll be a few days till the results get in. I used to work in the research department at the hospital and still have friends there so I'll find out first hand what the results will be. I'll let you girls know ASAP :)

Sun is still shining over here and I'm gonna take a little lunch walk. Yes, I'm taking my lunch when I think you guys are still sleeping  Have a great day! :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just a quick note to say yeay Terri on the temps, fx fx fx!!

And congrats Lenka!! How awesome to get your master's. Good timing with the pregnancy, you planned that well :haha:

Drauma I am so jealous. We are having an especially cold winter this year so the wind chill during the day is something like -20C. Dries you out and makes my afternoon walks/run miserable!

Yesterday baby was kicking up a storm from 1 am all the way to bed time!! So exciting :happydance:

Lfrans moving day is almost upon you..good luck!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Aww Steph, great to hear your papaya is growing strong :)
But don't worry, I've also had mad winter with wind and frost with -15C plus wind... It's just a good phase now with +2C and sun.... the snow will come back, I know that for sure ;)

Lenka: Here's a photo of my 5 OPK's... they make no sense... First one showed a faint line, next three showed veeery faint line and the fifth (today) seems similar to the first one... Any idea what to make of this? I should be either CD 15 or 17 today depending on whether I count from the only drop I had on the 10th or when AF actually came on the 12th... More likely I'm CD 15...

https://i60.tinypic.com/5mclc8.jpg

Feel free to post your opinions about this... and look at my temps in the chart.... 
All the best from ms. confused :wacko:


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, so this ovulation tests test your urine for an increase (surge) in luteinising hormone (LH), which happens one day to two days before ovulation. Keep in mind that a small amount of LH is always present in your blood and urine. This is probably why your strips have pale lines, even though you are not about to ovulate. A day or two days before ovulation, the amount of LH increases by several times. When the LH surge happens (and your egg is about to be released), your testl line will be the same color or even darker than the control line. If this is not the case, do not lie to yourself, you are not going to ovulate just yet  keep testing and keep bd-ing. My advice after thorough research, try to collect your urine between 10am and 12pm each day. Read the results within 5-10 minutes for the best results. A positive result will not disappear, but some negative results may later display a faint second color band. 

In a nutshell:
The LH surge - test line will be the same color or even darker than the control line.
Next day usually  ovulation takes place  an egg is released. 
Your egg only survives for between 12 hours and 24 hours if it is not fertilized.
Have intercourse a few days before ovulation, on the day of ovulation and next day.
FX!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Here is my opk's from the cycle when I got my BFP. As you can see, I had the LH surge on cd17th. I ovulated next day on the 18th, this is when my temp went up by 0.6 degrees. "S" is when we bd-ed. Does all this make sense?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140227_185001.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Draumabaun85

Wow Lenka, thank you so much! This is so helpful! :) 
On the 13th 1 pm test the line is also a bit dark, how did you know that wasn't ovulation? Did you just feel it or was the line still not dark enough?

When you say "collect your urine between 10 am and 12 pm", are you collecting it every bathroom break or just take that one test within that time? (I'm doing the latter)


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, you are so right! It was pretty dark on cd13th. But I recall complaining to the BnB girls that I was not satisfied with how dark it was. Also, my temp did not go up, so I just kept testing. Then on cd 14 and cd15 I had this pinching pain in my right ovary. Maybe it was trying to release an egg but could not. Who knows... Then, when I got a very dark positive on cd17th and temp jump next day, I was sure that I finally ovulated. And I did! 

Regarding the collection of urine. lolol I work and study from home, so it was very convenient for me. I never collected FMU (first morning urine), it is not advisable with internet cheapies as you and I used. I used SMU around 10am and then one more time at around 6pm, I was so afraid to miss my LH surge, because it was usually for only one day, even less. 

How are you today?

Terri, I ma loving ur temp!!! How are feeling?

Steph, how is ur house hunting going?

lfrans, how are u, dear?

AFM, I am ok. Had a couple of rough days nausea wise, but today I am ok. I am craving meat now. I am going to cook a rack of lamb today. I just cut it in single portions (one bone) and it goes well with mashed potato. I am also eating a lot of raw spinach now, because it has natural (active) folate. I just make a salad with it: usually add some sliced cucumbers, walnuts, chia seeds and olive oil. 

Have a nice Friday, ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

I am doing ok. Feeling really great today for whatever reason. HA! I had to be at work at 6am on Wed/Thursday, and Thursday I worked until 5pm, so I was super tired last night. I got a lot of sleep and today, I think I'm all caught up, so i'm feeling good. Hubs came home with the sniffles yesterday, so I hope my body doesn't realize that I have a cold, and it's yet to catch up with me. fxfx hee hee. I'm pleased with the higher temps, I just don't want to say too much about it for fear of jinxing it.

I get to keep my foster dog for another week, so I'm happy about that too. Dogs bring such joy to my life even though it means being more efficient in the mornings so I can let her out and feed her before I leave (even in the freezing cold!).

Lfrans-It's move in day! I hope everything is going smoothly.

Steph-How are you doing? Yes, your papaya baby is looking good! 

Drauma-I hope Lenka's tips helped you out a bit. I'm pleased to see more stable temperatures instead of that crazy drop you had the other day. Keep using your OPKs if you have to. You don't want to miss that surge.

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hope things are good with you ladies! 

House hunting is depressing. That's all I can say is up for right now.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hello ladies, happy Monday!

The cabin trip was very relaxing and nice! Jacuzzi, filet mignon for dinner, chocolate cake, more Jacuzzi, relaxing and sleeping. Oh and some BD-ing of course!
My temperature has still not spiked and my OPK's are still negative. I do however have a tingling sensation in the right area today and I'll do a new test when I get home... exciting! 
Today is Bun-Monday here in Iceland. Everyone making and serving huge cream-puffs (Sweet buns with cream and jam inside and chocolate on top).
Tomorrow is Mardi Gras/Shrove Tuesday and everyone eats lamb and bean soup until they explode (I'm not a fan so I just get a pizza, haha!) and then there's Ash Wednesday. Kids dress up in costumes and go to stores and sing for the staff (and get Candy instead of course). This tradition has been celebrated in Iceland for ages, I have no idea where it comes from, but there are some other countries that do the same.. This has something to do with Lent if I'm not mistaken (Christian thing that starts 6 weeks before Easter).

My and DB are also house hunting Steph. We want to find a bigger home for the future since we're in my very tiny apartment now with no extra space. I understand your frustration, but hang in there, you're home is right around the corner :)

Terri: How are you feeling? I noticed a huge drop in your temps, what could that mean? (I am such a newbie at this, sooo sorry!)


----------



## lfrans

Hey all, sorry I have been MIA for a while. So busy with packing and moving. I will read and catch up on everyone a bit later.

Move went well. The movers were very nice. It took ALL day friday to get the furniture and stuff moved in. DH and I were laughing, we hired movers because we had alot of stuff and I couldnt do anything. But, we both felt exhausted friday night! We just watched and told them where to put things.

Saturday, I was totally overwhelmed with how many boxes we needed to unpack, and how to organize our new home. I got my hair cut in the morning (planned long ago to cut and do highlights pre-baby. And then came home and started unpacking things in the kitchen and stuff. Our friends came by saturday evening with dinner and helped DH put up blinds in the house and door handles (things the painter should have done since he took them down). We decided to buy new door handles since we have VERY old ones that dont go with the look of the house now.

Yesterday was more unpacking and organizing. We got through the everyday kitchen stuff (for the most part). I unpacked the clothes that currently fit me. Our closets are still not put back together (grr painter) we have a handy man coming in today to finish the painting and a few other little things, should take 3ish days we think. 

Today im off to work, have to go a bit early because this house is about 10 minutes further from downtown then the apartment we were living in. I have dr this afternoon and ultrasound booked for tomorrow to make sure baby is in the right position. 

We will keep unpacking about 1-2 boxes per evening (although i told DH that I will still go to my yoga class and exercise class this week - I skipped last week). 

Ill read everyone's post later. Happy Monday!


----------



## terripeachy

Yay for finally moving, lfrans! That's great that it all went well. Sometimes being in charge can be tiring! hee hee. 1-2 boxes is reasonable, and only do what you have to. There will always be time to unpack and organize. I'm so happy for you. Good luck this afternoon at the doctor's office. I'm sure the baby is right where he belongs.

Drauma-Sounds like everyone in Iceland will be having fun this week. Lots of activities. I don't like cream puffs, but I do like lamb and beans, so I'll fly in tomorrow. hee hee. Sorry about your OPKs still not getting dark. Keep taking them, and sooner or later they are bound to show up along with your temperature spike.

Steph-Keep looking and don't settle for a house you don't like. It's not worth it. But...remember you can always change paint, carpeting if you find a style that you like, but not the specifics. Be open about what you're seeing. You'll find the right house.

AFM-Another storm is coming in today. My company is not closed, so I got up early to shovel/defrost the car. We're supposed to be getting 6-10 inches of snow or so. I got to work at 6:00 because there are fewer cars on the road, and less risk of getting into an accident. There are only 2 people in my office area. Because I got here early, I took my temp early (4:38a). The dip doesn't bother me because I get that dip every other chart or so...I just hope it bounces back up tomorrow. That would be super exciting. I am working on my motorcycle newsletter and BnB today. HA!!HA!! I can stay occupied for 8 hours. Have a great day all.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies, this will be a short note because I'm gonna catch the bus in a few minutes but! I wanted to say Terri I wake up every morning checking your chart...I hope I hope the best for you! :hugs: Did you get slammed with the storm? It didn't hit us, it's just frigid up here. 3 weeks til spring....3 weeks til spring...

Drauma sounds like SO much fun going to that cabin, how romantic! Your chart will start making sense probably starting next month, seeing as your temps seem consistent (I would throw out that crazy low one.I took a class on this and they said anything super crazy like that just to x out) Did you get a + opk?

Lenka how are you feeling now? Less worried? I hope so!

Lfrans congrats on moving in to your new place! I've begged for pictures before so I guess I'll give it a rest this time....but any time you want to show off the new home let me know :D I can't imagine how exhausted you must be. I'm not even 24 weeks yet, this is supposed to be the glory trimester, and yet I'm already waddling with sore hips and I don't sleep well. :growlmad: at 36 weeks? Can't imagine.

House hunting has been hard, yes. And you're right, it's good not to go with something just because it's something. We've pretty much exhausted all the current listings, but things should be opening up again in spring. We were hoping to find a place before baby shows up just because it makes everything less complicated but it's looking like that is not going to happen. It's a small area around and it takes longer for new listings to come up. Also...we have a small budget and we're trying to find something that's not falling apart. Yes, Terri, I'm all about taking out that wood paneling! It's just finding something that's not literally 200 years old with sagging floorboards is the issue... We're also picky I guess :) I'm meeting with the realtor today to actually sit down and talk for the first time. Maybe she can help us.

Anyway happy Fat Tuesday! You're right, Drauma, it is a Catholic celebration. Back when we had strick rules like the orthodox, the reason why we ate all the crazy stuff was to get rid of it before lent started...because there was no sugar, dairy, meat etc until Easter! It's traditional here to eat pancakes...we had breakfast sandwiches instead mmmm. Lent starts and I'm giving up a few things including swearing. Priest before said it was good to OH CRAP GOTTA GO HUGS


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lol that's what I get for being a chatty Cathy...missed the bus :haha: just barely, too...I watched it drive by. Bye, bus! See you in an hour!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-HA!!HA!! Sorry you missed the bus. That was funny. I do not give anything up. I'm not Catholic, and I think it's nice to make a sacrifice, but I just can't do it, and I hate starting something and not finishing. Perhaps I can TRY to take my prenatals every day. I have been much better about it, but I will work on definitely taking them. I wake up to my temp every day too. It's getting exciting. We'll see how these next few days turn out.

Drauma-Yeah, what's up with the OPKs.

Hi to everyone else. I'm in all day training, so no time for fun today. Oh, I'm going to the theater tonight to see Book of Mormon-can't wait!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Well, I think it's almost safe to say that I've not ovulated this cycle... YET! Man I want to ovulate!!! According to my temps and my tests, nothing seems to be happening. I have had some fluttery feeling in the area for a few days but nothing like when I was sure I ovulated in previous cycles.

Here are my OPK's... I missed some days just because I was so busy and then I forgot them to the cabin.... 

https://i62.tinypic.com/29wn48i.jpg

I got the results from the blood test today and my testosterone levels are skyrocketing over the "allowed" highest level for women. This was a problem when I was diagnosed with PCOS and was treated with Spirix which I had to stop take in when we started TTC. My doctor wasn't sure what'd be best to do so she sent a mail to my lady-doctor who will probably give me some drugs to enhance probability of getting preggo. I think it's called pergotime. I'll let you know what he says. He'll probably contact me this week...

Oh I'm a bit frustrated because of this. I stopped taking Spirix in August and my testosterone levels have stayed low for months untill now. It was last checked in December and it was very low. I don't know what has happened this month and why it's suddenly so high :( :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

It'll be ok, Drauma. At least your doctors are working with you and know what the problem is...things could definitely be worse. You could just be old like me! J/K (sort of). I think your doctors will get you situated. Good thing you're using cheaper OPKs and not wasting all your money on the expensive ones.

Book of Mormon was excellent. I recommend it to everyone if you want to go to a fun show with your SO. There is singing, dancing, and other musical stuff, but there is also cursing, so guys will like it too! I wish I had gone with Kyle instead of my friend Philip, but whatever...HA!!HA!! We both enjoyed it, regardless.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri omgsh I have heard such good things about that show...so jealous! And my bearded, ex-marine man is a fan of musicals more than I am :haha: He's comfortable with himself :haha:

Drauma--I'm so sorry that you got high testosterone levels, so weird that it happened all at once. Can you TTC while you take that medication? I wonder if the weird pain thing you had going on a few weeks ago has anything to do with it...? :shrug:

Found it too hard to sleep last night...my realtor suggested we look in this one town that I had thought we had gone through all the listings on. But just for kicks we went through and found the PERFECT house for us. No red flags...yet...anyway fx and hoping for the best. Wood stove, a couple acres, garden space...a green house! House in relatively newish without being too new....WHAT MORE COULD A PERSON ASK FOR EEP!!!

Lenka, Lfrans? :flower:


----------



## Draumabaun85

OMG Steph!! FX FX FX FX FX FX FX :D :D


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-That house sounds great, but wait until you check it out inside before you get too excited, but it sounds like everything you want, so I'll be excited for you.
That show last night was fantastic. I'm telling everyone about it. I'm also going to ask my Mormon coworker if he thinks he would like it or be offended. I'm not sure how they would take it.

Did you see my temp jump this morning? I'm freaking out a little. :wacko:


----------



## lfrans

Steph - GL with the house, it sounds very promising. We randomly fell on our house and made an offer at the open house. Im sorry there have been no pics, Im not anti pic, just have been pretty pre-occupied. I want DH and I to find my camera and take a few pics this week before baby comes.

Terri - yay for temp jump. AHHHH! FX!!!!

Drauma - dont worry about your chart, the first time or two is more useful to get to know what is normal for you. How long are your cycles typically?

AFM- Im tired but good. Blinky is doing well, i had US yesterday - he is about 6lbs already and in head down position. OMG, he is more ready to come out than me! I need to finish packing my hospital bags and need to prepare rooms and stuff. 
We had prenatal classes last night. OMG, its so long and boring. But was useful. They went over proper breastfeeding positions and techniques.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Terri, nice temp jump! FX!

Drauma, so sorry to hear about elevated testosterone level. Let's wait what your other doctor will say about this. I hope it an easy fix. FX!

Steph, I was laughing loud about you missing your bus, sorry that you did, but it was so funny how u put it. Hey, GL with this new house! It maybe the one!!!

lfrans, wow, you still call the baby blinky? So cute! Less than a month to go. Time flies, I remember you all getting your BFPs...

I had my 3rd scan yesterday. Everything went very well, the baby was jumping and could not stay still so we could make a couple of good pictures. But you know what, we could see his private parts! It was so obvious and cute! He is the man! lolol DF is so proud. lolol My doctor said that I should not worry about MTHFR deficiency, per him, 80% of the population has it and do now even aware of it. As a matter of fact, he has it too. It put my mind at ease. My next scan is at 17.2 weeks on April 1st. I am 13.3 today and still have nausea. I hope it should go away soon, it is time to go, as I am about to enter the 2nd trimester. Yay!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka--what great news! I'm so glad your mind was put at ease and baby was so happy jumping in there. It'll be so exciting when you can feel it! :cloud9:

Lfrans--LOL blinky that's awesome. 6 lbs already? If they're accurate, you'd better be ready! Get that hospital bag packed, lady!

Drauma--thanks!! :happydance:

Terri--I've heard a lot of Mormons love it, too. Like it was tastefully done and not just religion bashing, which I really despise. OMG two days til you test....RIGHT?

Terri has a really good point to not get too excited about a property until you see it...there have been a few that we liked from the pictures and then we saw it in person and thought..."Oh.....THIS is why it's on the market still..." So I'm trying to tone it down.

Lfrans how are you feeling? When did you start feeling like "Ok, I could fast forward to full term right now and be happy"?


----------



## lfrans

lenka - haha, yes we do still call him blinky. i agree time flies, it is insane!!! Congrats with the boy, very exciting. haha, at our ultrasound we confirmed if there were any doubts that it was a boy... :)

steph - I dont think i am ready to be full term yet haha. Bag is packed, but ill review what i put in it to make sure Im not missing anything. I need to add in water bottle, candies. things like that.

6lbs is apparently normal for 37 weeks. They gain about 1/2 a lb a week at the end. so basically he can come anytime.


----------



## Lenka78

Lfrans, when I was reading ur post: "need to add in water bottle, candies. things like that", I first read it like water bottle, *candles*. I was like: wow, lfrans is so romantic. lolol


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lenka: congrats with the boy! Must be so exciting and make it even more real to be able to call it him :D

lfrans: Thanks. I am still waiting for an answer from my doctors, I'll let you know asap when I hear anything. My cycles have been around 28-30 days since I stopped taking the pill last August. Relatively similar until the last one and a half cycle. They've been weird. I associate it with elevated testosterone which was absent in December and before that...

I have an upset stomach today, had to leave work around 2:30 pm because I just didn't make it there a minute longer. I'm feeling a tiny bit better now but am just staying in bed watching movies. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.

House hunting is not going too well. We are very opinionated about where we want to live and we're focusing on a few areas but nothing seems to be available at the moment. I know it'll all come with time, I'm just impatient hehe. I found a similar apartment to what we're aiming for, just situated far, far, far away from where we want to be. But just to give you an idea of what we're looking for, I give you a link to see this very nice apartment I'd want to buy if I could move it to a new place, hehe. It's on the first floor in an apartment complex with it's own separate outside are (30 square meters or so) with a fence and all, and the inside is just like I'd want it :) https://www.mbl.is/fasteignir/fasteign/665935/?q=27090feaf11167573b041adde5b172c3&item_num=10 you can see all the pictures if you press the green button where it says "Allar myndir"


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, get well! 
I loved the apartment, that you sent us. So modern. And it looks big!! I was wondering how much it is in US dollars...


----------



## terripeachy

Yay!! Everyone checked in today. It's so fun to read everyone's updates.

Lenka-Woohoo on your second scan. I'm so glad he's excited and ready to grow nice and healthy. I'm glad that your doctor also has the MTHR deficiency too. I'm glad he put your mind at ease. It sounds like you have a really good doctor.

Drauma-I'll have to look at the apartment that you like a little later. I just got home and have to do some cooking/cleaning before I can chill out for a while.

Steph-We'll see what happens in the next couple days. I'm always nervous to test, but on the >35 page, I did put March 08, so that will be three days. My temperature has tricked me before so I don't want to get too excited only to be shot down. My head was hot again today, so who knows if that's a good sign. :shrug:

Lfrans-I'm glad Blinky is also growing like a little weed. I can't WAIT until you have that boy in your hands. Are you telling me that you don't have ONE picture of your bump? Stop being so shy and get on with it. You'll regret it if you don't take them now. Take one in front of your old house and one in front of your new house. Blinky would like to know where he used to live. HA!!HA!!

Catch up with you chicas later!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lenka: this apartment I showed you would translate to 330k USD.

terri: What's with the temp spike? Are you feeling okay? It'll be interesting to see tomorrow morning...


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I am glad to see ur positive attitude!!! Do you cook a lot? Home cooking is so much healthier! I try to cook as often as possible. 

Ladies, I have a question for all of you. Honest opinions please. 
Well, since I am having a boy, we have to decide if we want our boy to be circumcised... Let me explain why. In Russia, they do not circumcise little boys, unless it is a Muslim family. I have read a lot about it and saw a couple of programs (American), where they say it is actually a very traumatic even for a little body. This tradition came many many years ago from hot countries, where the did not have a luxury of having showers every day. Nowadays, it is not a problem, but since people get used to it, it seems as a necessity. I truly believe that our body have everything for a reason, including an appendix. BUT! I also do not want my boy to be ashamed of his pen*s, which is different from everybody's else. I do not want him to blame us, parents, for not doing it, just because we are not used to it. You know what I mean? So my question is, do you think we should do it? I am not talking about health, I just need your girls' opinion. -)


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma :saywhat:

330k US $??? wow!! that is so expensive!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka--I'm going to be opinionated but only because you asked!! I used to be very pro circumcision, just because it was a part of our culture and everyone did it. I don't think it's extremely traumatic for the boys, either. I mean, millions of them get it done and they're totally fine. However, we decided that if we were to have a boy, we would not get him circumcised. It's becoming really quite common now and...well....DH isn't :blush: so why should he son be? The pros don't seem to outweigh the cons. But to each his own.

Drauma wowow how cool of an apartment would that be! Hehe now I definitely won't show the house...it's half the price and not nearly so cool. But sure, if we visit Iceland, you'll need a place for all your BnB friends, right? So I approve!! :haha:

Lfrans--then again, they can often be so wrong on the weight of the baby. I heard women who were strongly recommended to induce because their baby was supposed to be 10 lbs then it turned out to be only 6 or 7. :shrug:

Terri--Yeah I'm trying not to jinx it for you! We'll see! EEP! I like your idea for the pics with blinky


----------



## Draumabaun85

Expensive? Haha, welcome to Iceland!! That's on the cheaper side for a 3 bedroom apartment. If I wanted a house with 4 bedrooms it'd be AT LEAST 600k us dollars!! :/
Everything is more expensive here but perhaps we get paid more here... What would be the typical monthly salary in the US for a normal office person? What about monthly salary for a bank employee with masters degree and doing specialised projects?

Lenka: in Iceland noone is circumsized and for us, men who are look rather weird to us so perhaps I'm not the right person to ask. But since you did, here's my answer:
I think you should not do it just because you feel like you need to do it for other people. Our world today is getting more and more multi cultural with people moving vetween continents every day. I think the versatilitiea between people will get more and more understood in coming years so I'd just fo what you think is best. This is an old tradition that is kept for a reason I don't understand. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-That last two months, I have gotten a high temp followed by a deep drop. AF is soon on her way, I'm sure. In fact, I'm sure tomorrow morning she will be right here!

Lenka-I forgot that you made me laugh when you read that Lfrans was packing candles. hee hee. They are probably not even allowed in the hospital. As far as circumcision, I think it's a personal decision. When your boy asks, you tell him why you chose not to do it, and he'll be ok with it. I have never seen anyone uncircumcised. I mean, I may have looked it up online at one point in my life, but I don't know what it looks like in person. So...circumcised is all I know. That doesn't help at all, but that's my thought. Do what you're comfortable with, konechno (of course!).

As far as cooking-We got a crock pot for our wedding, so I have started making crock pot meals. I'll do the prep the night before, and then all I have to do in the morning is start it and off I go. I do like cooking, but it's hard cooking for one or two. And..I absolutely hate doing dishes, so the fewer pots/pans, the happier I am.


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - I think circumcision is a personal decision and there is no wrong answer. I will be circumcising my baby, but I am also jewish and this decision is largely cultural. I do not know what I would do if not. 

Drauma- 330k for that apartment for me is not so expensive lol! My house was completely dated when we bought it. And we paid 445k canadian (v similar to US$ depending on the day). For the americans - we can afford this because our college costs us about 3k per year, so we dont have so much debt and are able to save.

Here is the original listing of our house: https://www.sandrazelikovic.com/eng/westmount-properties-details.php/190
We have pulled out the carpets and redone the hardwood floors, painted the walls and the kitchen cabinets, bought a new stove. It looks much better, but nowhere near as modern as the place drauma is looking at. If this house was that modern, it would sell around 600k.

So, I usually post from work (I know so bad) and I dont have my pics at work. I do have 1 pic of me, but not many. Before my miscarriage I was taking weekly pics to show baby and then miscarried. So this time I just didnt want to take any pics. 

Ill look for my 1 pic and try to figure out how to post it later. and Ill take one with DH soon.

Off to work, blah!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yeah... College in Iceland is from 600 usd annual fee up to 3k per year as well. Only people who go abroad to study (like my DB) have huge student loans on their back. But they're very fair, he will only pay 2 fees a year, one for approx. 880 usd and the other for approx. 1325 usd. And the debt from a student loan does not transfer to other people if the person dies before it's all paid up...

That house looks very, very nice! I can picture it with new floors and new paint and all you said, I think you'll be very happy there :) 

I am at home today... Feeling horrible, just want to sleep, lie down and be close to the bathroom :( Any good movies you've seen lately?


----------



## terripeachy

Lfrans-I like your house a lot. It's a perfect home for a small family. It reminds me of my house, actually. Americans are so big now, older houses seem so small, but I'm fine with my small, older home. HA!!HA!! Did you get rid of that salmon color in the office? That was a bit bold for my tastes.

You guys are lucky that college is so cheap. Here it's just ridiculous and keeps going up. I think it's almost to scam level at this point, but there's nothing anyone can do. :shrug: I'm just pleased that my company is paying for my grad school as long as I get a C or better.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri, I'm so sorry about that temp drop. UGH!!!! It was nice seeing that you had a real o though so that's a good sign. Still.

Lenka--yeah I laughed out loud when I read the candle part, so romantic having a baby burst through down under :haha:

Lfrans--Oh my gosh that STOVE haha!! Looks like you have a lot of space to build your family! How awesome! You're right about the school debt...although my husband and I were extremely fortunate to graduate debt free (military does help something!) with our BAs, his masters was a VERY different story.

Drauma--you have a good point. We are paid less. I guess we don't often have very modern looking apartments here like that so that affects our perception. If we do, they are twice the price like Lfrans said. 

Here's the one we hope to look at. The realtor said she'd be in touch to set up a viewing but I haven't heard back yet. Ugh patience... https://www.cbredpath.com/idx_mlsnum.php?clients_id=205&id=4334018


----------



## Draumabaun85

Steph that house looks very good to me! Looks like a house cut from an American movie to be, with the logwood in the back and everything :) FX for you :)
I looked it up and a house in Iceland for the same price you'd find in the smallest towns across the island, in towns where maybe 300 people live you can find a house for that price.... If you wanted a house like that in the city it'd be probably around 3 times the price... Funny how these things vary between countries :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Drauma, totally! We live in a small area of the US so houses are cheaper, but I think that's still around the average house price for the country. If you go to the state where Lenka lived, houses are SO MUCH cheaper. A friend bought a nice one for 80,000 USD! But where I'm from in Seattle, you can't find one for cheaper than what you're looking at in Iceland. Some areas, like San Fransisco, are millions of dollars for just a small townhouse.

Had my midwife appt today, baby had this the hiccups while we were listening to the heartbeat. Hehe so cute :cloud9:


----------



## terripeachy

Aww...hiccups...adorable. I'm glad your appointment went well.

I was feeling bad emotionally this morning because of my huge temperature drop, although it wasn't big enough to bring on AF. Then I was ok with things in the afternoon because my workday was over, and now I just feel bad, physically. I rarely have cramps or any true sign of AF. Ever since I stopped taking BC, I've been temping, so I know that witch is coming. I don't know how I knew when I was younger. :haha: Anyway, long story short, I don't know why I'm cramping so badly this time around. It sucks, and I feel like I have true PMS. I've been nice to hubs, but I told him tomorrow I'm probably outta the game and moving to depression city for the first half of the day.


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,

I had read all your posts but just could not reply. I was feeling very nauseas (still..) and exhausted last two days. I went to bed at 9pm yesterday and woke up at 8am today. I am so feeling much better now. 

Thank you so much for your answers about the circumcision. I appreciate it very much! I am 99% sure we are not going to do it. lfrans, sorry, of course Jewish people do it, I completely forgot (with my DF being half Jewish lol). 

Well, Terri, I am hoping AF is not going to show up for you!!! When are you off to Bahamas? 

Drauma, how are you feeling? Regarding your question about salaries in the USA, I can only say that a starting salary for a graduate with Bachelor in Accounting is 53-58K plus benefits with a 6-7% promotion every year. Registered nurses make good money, starting 33$-35$ per hour straight after the college. I know these numbers because all my girlfriends are either accountants or Registered Nurses. As far as I know, people do not make a lot of money at banks, unless you are an investment banker (but it's a different story). A teller's salary is 8-10$ an hour, supervisor's 12$, branch manager 14$-18$ (I applied to several banks a few years ago, so I know). But if you have a Masters with some banking experience, I think you would make something around 60-75k a year, but this number is just out of my head. 

lfrans, Steph, I loved your houses. I would love to own a single house (I once did but it was a sad experience). But here in Malibu, house prices are very high, 1 million easy. But for me personally, a backyard is the most important part in the house. I just love nature, grass, flowers. Privacy is also a must. The number of bedrooms, basements, attics - I do not really care. 

Have a nice Friday you all!!!


----------



## lfrans

Lenka - Feel better! Blah, morning sickness sucks!!

Terri - your temp rose a bit this morning, Im hopeful for you!!!

Steph - looks like a great house! Did you see it yet? I agree, sometimes the pics oversell the house (or vice versa).

Drauma - I agree about how crazy it is for things to vary between countries. When DH and I watch home buying shows on tv, it is all american and we can never believe how cheap things are in certain areas!

AFM - things are good. Slowly finishing to unpack the essentials. DH and I are on an off discussing names. We have to choose names both in english and hebrew. We are still strongly considering Myles in english. We like Mattan for Hebrew (it means gift). We are actually considering using it in english too. We feel it isnt too "out there" that it would sound weird and baby could go by Matt.

We are also trying to think if there is anything else...

For middle names we are at a bit of a loss both in english and hebrew! We initially were thinking Ryan, but we are both leaning away from it.

In hebrew I was looking at the name Reuel. It comes from the same root as the name Ruth (whom we are naming baby after). Ruth means friendship and Reuel means friend of god. 
We also like Rohee 

Our hebrew name choices are not typical biblical names. I did not want to name baby Moses Reuben or something like that. My hebrew name is Leah and I always wanted soemthing more modern. (although the name Leah seems to be making a comeback)


----------



## terripeachy

Lfrans-Yup, a slight rise. I still think AF is on her way. My average LP is about 14 days, so I guess I have a few more days to wait, but it sure is annoying when I FEEL it coming. I love Leah (lee-ah). Leah (pronounced like Princess Leia) is a little more difficult, but I think it's a beautiful, uncommon name. But..that's all girl talk. How do you say Reuel? Raul? Roo-yell? I like Myles and I like Matten too. 

Lenka-We leave for the Bahamas on St. Patrick's day, so it won't be long now. I think I am going to work on Sunday after church so I can get a day off during the week. I have so much to do, and 8 hours isn't cutting it. I hate work, but I don't mind coming in on a winter weekend if I know I can get a weekday off. Opening day (for baseball) is at the end of the month, and I would love to take the day off and hang out with my bestie and her hubs. 

Have a great weekend everyone. I'm going to be doing schoolwork and a little socializing. Can't wait!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, are u going to test?.... -)


----------



## terripeachy

I had a little bit of spotting this morning (on TP), so I decided not to test. I did buy three dollar store tests the other day, but I don't really want to see a negative. I think I can hold out and see what today brings. If nothing happens today, and I'm feeling good in the morning (which means a temperature rise), I'll try one test and see what happens.

I figured my cramping/feeling bad was because of the HSG. I guess my body is supposed to be back to normal now, and PMS is normal. It's just been so long since I've had it that I don't even know how to act! hee hee. The past few days have been irritating to say the least.

I took Roxy back to the shelter. I was pretty sad and I cried when I was taking her and I cried when I left the shelter. She had a lump on her side, and I asked the vet to check it out. They may do a biopsy just to see what it is, but they think that it's scar tissue from the shots/injections of painkillers that she received when she first got hit. They kept her, but if they need me to come get her, I totally will. But I have a feeling, she's going up for adoption. :cry:

My Goddaughter has her first dance recital in an hour, so I'm heading out to watch little girls and boys do ballet, tap and jazz. It should be fun.


----------



## Lenka78

Keeping my fingers crossed for u Terri! Enjoy watching little kids dancing and hope Roxy is going to be all right!


----------



## terripeachy

As you can see from my chart, someone decided to show up today. Taking Roxy back was more devastating than having the witch appear, so maybe fostering is beneficial to my sanity.

One more week of work and I'm going to be on vacation. I need it. I need to just clear my mind, relax, and only think about me and my husband. It can't come fast enough.

I went out to dinner with my high school besties tonight and we went to a Filipino restaurant. They are both Filipino, so it was pretty cool. I didn't know what most of the food was, but they explained it to me. It's yummy! It was also probably our cheapest meal since we reconnected a few years back, so I can't complain about that! 

Hope you all are having fun tonight!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri so sorry about giving up your Roxy, I can't imagine giving up my Roxy...old, fat, limpy Roxys are good dogs apparently :cry:

I hope you can have a good break in the Bahamas, too. What a bummer weekend. So sorry it was so poopy. Except the Filipino food SO GOOD. If I would have known there was filipino food in Baltimore! (next time I guess). I had two pinoy roommates at different times who would cook me food all the time... missing that a lot.

Anyway, I just wanted to say that you've been in my thoughts and sending love your way :hugs: Again sorry about AF and the dog...:hugs:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri, I'm so sorry to hear about AF and Roxy. She sounds like a good dog. Have you considered getting a god, permanently? I've heard it has so many benefits... I think I'll definitely get one, one day.
Oh, only a week to the Bahamas trip?!?!? You must be so excited :D I'm excited for you!! :D Hopefully you get to relax and have a great time :thumbup:

I'm feeling okay. I have had a tingling sensation in my pelvic area for some days now. Haven't had it for a long time but it feels exactly like cysts on my ovaries. I hate this. I've sent my OB/GYN an e-mail and still waiting for his verdict. He'll probably answer me on Monday, if I know his routine..! I'll let you know what he want's to do.
I've also had very tender boobs for a few days. No idea why that is though. I'm CD 25 today so I guess AF is preparing her visit! :/

Right now my back is just really, really bad since I fell on Saturday one week ago. There was ice on the road at the cabin and when I stepped out of the car I just slipped so one leg went under the car, one leg was still in the car and I fell right onto my back and hip. I've been in heap of pain since. My physiotherapist told me I'm clumsy (no shit sherlock, ha! ha!) and told me to take it easy for a few days. He's gonna look at it again later this week. I'm just trying not to lift anything heavy and watching my posture. Oh, only me! haha!!

lfrans: I have no idea about hebrew or names in hebrew, I'm sorry. But those you mentioned sound really good to me. :)
You can always go with an Icelandic viking name like Thor, if you get completely lost, he! he! he! :) :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-The restaurant is in the suburbs, northeast of Baltimore, so it would have been out of the way for you, but next time, let me know! hee hee. It was a smaller restaurant, but I'd definitely go there again. :) Thanks for the condolences. hee hee. You guys are too kind. Did you look at the house you liked this weekend? Today, maybe?

Drauma-I used to be so clumsy. I still am a little bit, but I've gotten a lot better. I just like to rush, and haste makes waste, so I often hit my side on something, or bump my knee, etc..I hope you're ok. I actually hit the back of my head on the wall last night. I was going up the stairs, and Kyle called me and I just leaned back to see what he wanted. Well, the top of the wall was right there, and bam! I don't have a bruise, but it hurt when I did it. I hope you get better. You sound like a mess! hee hee. Pains everywhere...what happened the last time at the doctor? I remember your appt. was rescheduled, but I don't remember the update.

AF may not be arriving for you just yet. I think you still have a chance to ovulate, it's just going to take a little longer. Keep taking your temp/OPKs and see what happens. And maybe, like Steph said, discard that super low temperature and see what Ffoe does.

Yes, we'll get a dog someday. I have had 4 dogs in the past that I would have considered adopting, but I know that 3 of them all have good homes now, so I feel really good about that. I'm sure I'll get the call regarding Roxy today. People like small (even if fat), sleepy, housebroken dogs, so I know she'll get adopted.

My coworker told me about a free movie site, ftubef.net, and I started watching "Frozen" last night and then fell asleep. I'm going to work this morning and then will try to finish that movie.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Allright, I discarded the low temperature. I'm thinking I probably had a cold or something that day. I was feeling rather weak that day if I remember correctly. I almost never get a fever, I rather get really cold when I'm unwell. Ffoe just made a dotted line instead... Am I supposed to read anything else out of it? I'll keep temping, yes, I've been very stable the last few days. Let's see what happens. But my doctor said if testosterone is high I probably won't ovulate every cycle. I went to the doctor and she just sent me to take a blood test. I had the blood test and am now waiting for my ob/Gyn to contact me. (The doctor who sent me to have a blood test was a general doctor and she quit working there the day I had my blood test...so I had them send the results to my ob/gyn and am waiting for him to get back to me (I sent him a long e-mail and will prob hear from him this week))

Me and DB were filling out a form last night about us becoming a co-habiting partners. It's basically just a form to send to the government that states we are together and living together, just not married. It will give us some rights that I don't completely understand, but not 100% like being married. But since we have only been together 15 months this is a nice step :) We're celebrating by going out for dinner tonight :happydance: :kiss:

Hope you al had a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Afternoon, ladies!

How was the rest of your weekend, Terri? How was Frozen? Did you make it without falling asleep again hehe? I haven't seen it but I've heard so many good things.

Drauma--are you feeling better? That ice is terrible, I've taken two falls (one at 13 weeks and another at 19 weeks) but baby is tough so she's ok. Sounding much better than how you're feeling ugh.:hugs: Let us know when you talk to a doctor or if you get any news! Congrats on the paperwork! :D I hope you had a romantic evening!

Lenka? How are you feeling?

Lfrans? Any baby name decisions yet? I like the Hebrew names. They aren't too out there, and they have beautiful meanings. (Matten was my fave) Leah isn't too old fashioned, not like Mildred or Gertrude, so you're ok there. Just out of curiosity, are you practicing? Growing up we celebrated passover and such but that's about it.

Well, we went to see the house today. And it was AWESOME. The first floor needs cosmetic work done to it. It looks like they started to remodel and then just gave up. But the upstairs is all redone and the master bedroom has views of the property and the neighboring farm. :cloud9: The greenhouse is in great shape, along with the goat shed and garage. Really, it was perfect for us. :happydance: FX


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I'm so happy you loved the house. Woohoo!! That's such an awesome feeling. Now...we just have to hope you get your financing, and there's nothing wrong that you can't see (when they do the inspection). I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. STOP FALLING!! hee hee. 

Drauma-Ooh, you guys are taking the domestic partnership step. Good for you!! I guess if you're planning kids you might as well get started planning on your future. How did it go? My sister did that before she got married. Her husband wanted to do it for some reason, and then they got married a few months later. He's odd sometimes. What do Icelandans/Icelanders (?)eat for dinner? Hope it was yummy!

I did fall asleep on Saturday night when watching Frozen, but I finished it on Sunday, and it was a good movie. Disney can make you cry at any given moment. I was already weepy with AF news, but it just made me love love. They were happy tears. hee hee.

Great news--Roxy :dog: is coming back for the week! She had the mass in her shoulder/back removed and they are doing a biopsy. It takes 2-14 days for the results so they asked if I wanted to keep her for the week. Of course, I said yes. I rushed to get her crate set up, put her bowls back where they belong, and put her blanket back in the corner where she likes to sit. I pick her up tomorrow after work. I'll drop her off again on Saturday. When she goes to her next home she's going to be like 'um..this is NOT my house.' HA!!HA!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Aww Steph, yay for the house! Hope everything goes well and it'll be yours before you know it :D And thank you, the paperwork-night out was very good, well, the eating part.

Earlier on Sunday DB was playing a soccer-match and fell straight on the ball and broke some ribs. We went for dinner and then straight to the emergency room to have his chest x-rayed and get him some pain meds. He was okay yesterday but today he's feeling really poorly. I'm a bit worried because it's his lungs and he's having trouble breathing and staying in any position, but they say his lung is okay... I think we'll give it a day more and if he's gradually worse we'll just go to the hospital again :/

I am feeling a lot better after my fall. Perhaps it's just because DB is feeling bad and it makes me forget my pain... 


Terri: In Iceland we eat all sorts of stuff for dinner, it's very multi-cultural... We eat Chicken, pasta, beef, pork, lamb, fish, lasagne, pizza and other fast-food you name it! (We have so many fast-food places, healthy and not-healthy, but I like cooking at home and keeping the fast-food for lazy days). Then we also have soooo many restaurants, I'm going to a fancy one next Friday and then to see a comedy show at the theatre. GREAT FUN! :) We have Icelandic, American, Chinese, Thai, Viatnemese, Turkish, Swedish, Danish, English, Indian and all sorts of other types of restaurants here :)

This is my favorite recipe blog and I've cooked dozens of recipes from there. You can look at the pictures to get an idea :) https://eldhussogur.com/

Last Sunday we went to a steak house because they were advertising an offer online on gourmet burgers - it was a brie-filled hamburger with bacon, chiptole mayo, mango chutney, mushrooms, and some other stuff - really good! :)

Good to hear Roxy is recovering and you get her back for a few days. Can't you just keep her? :) :hugs:

I finally heard back from my ob/gyn and have an appointment with him next Thursday at 3:20 pm! He said he'd like to do some very thorough hormone blood tests and take a closer look at everything. I feel good about it. Good to get know what is actually going on! :)

Am I the only one who feels like March just begun and gets a shock every time I sign a paper 11th March... ? Time flies!!


----------



## terripeachy

I like your new picture, Drauma. Love the glasses! I wear glasses too. My life is flying by in two week intervals. It's really weird. hee hee. Thanks for the blog link. I'll have to check it out.

Sorry to hear about your DB. From what I have heard, there is nothing you can do for broken ribs except let them heal on their own. Hopefully he's laying down somewhere and not moving around a ton. Thank goodness he did not puncture his lung, even though if he's having trouble breathing, he may have grazed it. I hope not though. You sound like me..'uh, let's eat first and then go to the hospital!' HA!!HA!!

that's also fantastic that your doctor is going to go through everything and figure out what's going on. Be thankful you are getting this done now instead of when you're older. I'm going to be gone next Thursday, but make sure you update us.


----------



## StephtheHiker

This is just a quick reply but I second Drauma, you should keep Roxy!


----------



## terripeachy

She saw me prior to going in to get the report from the vet, and she was just crying/whimpering/whining. She was so happy to get in the car and get in the house. She even ran up the back stairs. There are three steps. I was prepared to pick her up and she just ran right up. Now we'll see if she can go up the 14 stairs from the basement to the upstairs. She is moving so much faster, just after a few days! I guess she really wanted to leave the shelter. ha ha. I'm glad to have her back!


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies!
Terri, have a wonderful time in the Bahamas! Drink plenty of pina colodas, once you get pregnant it all will be a dream.
Drauma, I hope you and your DF get well soon! And congratulations on your domestic partnership! 
Steph, I am keeping my fingers crossed about that house! Wow, it would be so nice if you get it!!! You will get it! 
lfrans, how are you???

AFM, I am taking a little break from my computer, since the school is over. But I always read all of your posts first thing in the morning on my cell. Have a good one, ladies! Talk to u.


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Enjoy your break. I just got out of class, and now it's spring break. How awesome that my vacation is during my fertile window, AND it's spring break for school. I did plan the trip for both, so it kind of works out perfectly. I'm hoping for a mid-December or sooner baby!! hee hee. 

I have about 8 OPKs left from last time, and since my O date was so late, I'm going to start using them on CD8 (Saturday) until it smiles for me. If I run out, I run out. We're definitely going to be relaxed and I'm definitely drinking. I don't like pina or colada, so I'll have daiquiris and other yummy drinks!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Have a fantastic trip Terri! Enjoy the sun, the drinks, the ocean, the sand, the food, the EVERYTHING! :D 
Take a break from computers and technology, us on bnb, and every thought of TTC and just enjoy being with your DH :D :hugs: :kiss: :coolio: :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm not leaving until Monday morning, so I'll be around, but thank you!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh I thought you said you wouldn't be here for my doctor's appointment tomorrow.. haha, my bad ;)


----------



## Lenka78

I also thought that Terri was leaving on Thursday. :dohh:

Drauma, nice avatar picture! I also wear glasses at home and contacts when I go out. But I am very shortsighted. Like very. -6.5, -7... 

I have been feeling so tired and exhausted lately. I am short of breath all the time. Some queasiness still bothers me. They told me that the 2nd trimester is a breeze... :growlmad: I am 14.3 today. 

Hope you all feel wonderful! :flower: How is the weather treating you?


----------



## terripeachy

Aha! You wrote NEXT Thursday, so I thought your appointment was on the 20th, not the 13th. I'll be here if your appt. is tomorrow. Yay!

Maybe you'll have to wait until the third trimester to feel better, Lenka. Sorry you're feeling so bad! I hope DF is getting you lots of nice things-new outfits, flowers, presents!

It's supposed to be 70 degrees today. Too bad I'm stuck inside. Tonight it's going to drop to 20, and the high tomorrow is only 30, so I'm eager to leave this cold. The warm weather the past two days has been nice though. All the snow is melted for the most part. It gets ugly and brown/black after a while.


----------



## Lenka78

Lolol, Terri, wait till 3rd trimester!?! :brat: I hope it will come much sooner!! Well, my DF is not a romantic gentleman type. Not at all. But I am fine with that. I am also not into rose petals and candles. We prefer hard core. lolol. Just kidding, ladies!!! 

Terri, this weather is just crazy!!! What is happening with this world. No snow in Russia, where it is supposed to snow, and so much snow in the East coast of the USA... :wacko:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri can you pick Roxy back up and adopt her after you get back from the Bahamas???

We put in an offer, they countered, we accepted! Next step is the inspection, which I'm a little nervous about. Whatever will be will be, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet. One of my good friends recently walked away from a house due to the inspection not going well so we'll have to be prepared to throw away that money if need be. Meanwhile, I will try to control my nesting crazy...

Lenka I still had days where I was so ill I could not get out of bed until 15 weeks. Then suddenly it just went away! 14 weeks is still pretty early to feel great...I think it's a lie that 12 weeks is the magic number! Then again, there are some people that barely have it at all, and others who feel queasy almost all the way through. I didn't start feeling more myself until 17 weeks, when I could start sleeping again. I think Lfrans also had insomnia problems! Also, about the short of breath, is that something that just started? I felt like it was so much worse until a few weeks ago, and now I can walk up stairs without feeling like I'm 150 kilos. It WILL get better, I promise!! (Then it'll get worse hehe) Lenka LOLOLOL about the hardcore 

Terri...how HOW is it supposed to be 70 degrees today? Here it's warm, around freezing, but it's snowing almost 2 feet! NOAA warns of near blizzard conditions today and tomorrow haha. ENJOY it!! I guess just for today though.


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, thanks for the support! :hugs: Yes, I did not have any shortness of breath before my pregnancy. Never ever. And now I am like an old English bulldog climbing up the stairs... 

They accepted your offer!!!! Yay!!! Good luck with the inspection! I hope they do not find any major problems with the house!!! 

I have to work and I am just siting here stalking BnB... Is it an exhaustion or pure laziness? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh... Terri, that's my Icelandic messing with my English where I wrote 'Next Thursday'... :dohh: But my appointment is tomorrow at 3:20 pm! I'll let you know when I get home how it went. I hope AF won't be there and he'll get a good loook at everything!
I've had a dull pain and sore boobs today and yesterday so I feel her coming...

Lenka, thank you. I'm short sighted as well with some massive astigmatism in left eye...
My friend just had her 20 week check up yesterday and she was throwing up every single day, many times a day until week 17... Hopefully you'll feel better before that but I think it's unfair of people to talk about the 12 week magic, it's just pure evil!

The weather here is very undecided. 2 days ago it was snowing and today it was raining. It's around 40F here in Reykjavík but went up to 53F in the east today! FX spring wll come soon.
In Iceland though we hardly have 4 seasons, it's mostly winter and summer, hehe, with a hint of autumn. But spring is almost never present. 

Steph: I'm crossing my fingers for you! Hopefully the inspection goes well and everything is in order :) Hope the blizzard doesn't show up! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-It's ok to take some time off and stalk BnB. At my job there are a ton of smokers, and they leave the building throughout the day, so I feel like I can sit and take an internet break (anytime I'm at my desk). The only problem is people can bother me when I'm at my desk. No one goes outside to bother the smokers. :haha:
I do hope you feel better soon. You're fortunate that at least you're in the comfort of your home when you're feeling bad.

Drauma-It's ok about the Thursday/next Thursday mixup. It happens to people who speak English as a first language. No biggie. I'm excited for your appointment and to figure out what is going on! I hope AF doesn't get you by tomorrow at 3:20. hee hee. 

Steph-Awesome about the offer. I am praying that your inspection goes well. Even if it doesn't, the people will want to fix the problem areas so that they can get to their new destination. Or...if they don't want to fix them, maybe they'll reduce the price a little more. I'm sure it will work out for the best. This weather is crazy. It didn't quite reach 70, but the wind is blowing something fierce, and it's bringing the cold weather with it.


----------



## Draumabaun85

That was insanely uneventful! Went to the doctor today and all he did was write me a paper that says I should get my blood tested for all sorts of things, a big massive blood test, and to send my DB to have his sperm tested as well. Then he's gonna be in touch on Monday and see what he can do with my results... <3 [-o&lt;

And for this, 10 minutes of small talk, I paid 60 USD! Thank you very much! Arg! :wacko:

Well, at least he promised me he wouldn't stop until I get pregnant, that's reassuring enough so I paid and went to buy myself a beautiful white and purple orchid and a gift for my friend whom I am meeting tomorrow. She had her 20 week checkup this week and found out she's expecting a girl. I bought her some very cute and very tiny pink sleeping clothes :) :kiss:

Hailstorm in Reykjavík today.... oh how I love it... NOT! :cold:

Oh and boobs are EXTREMELY sore today and I'm cramping as well so... AF is most definitely here tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, they can tell a lot by your blood results. So lets hope that everything is fine in this department and that your DB's analysis are also good! :hugs:

Very silly question: do people live in Greenland? Is there any more or less major cities? Too lazy to google it. 

Any exiting plans for this weeknd, ladies? Terri is probably going to pack her swimming suits :shipw:, what about the rest of u? 

I wonder how lfrans is doing... I have a feeling she... You know. :winkwink:

Steph, any news on the inspection?

I feel excellent today, no nausea, no exhaustion. I try to eat a lot of protein now, it is good for the baby's growth. We bought a whole cooked chicken yesterday, and this morning I made paninies with whole grain bread, cheese, some slices of tomatoes and the chicken. It was so good.

Well, enjoy your Thursday, ladies. I hope the spring comes fast enough to where you live. This winter has been just too long. :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka--you're telling me about this long winter! After dumping close to 2 feet of snow, now it's frigid. Tonight we'll for sure shatter a record cold low for this time of year. The high today was 15 but the wind chill has not reached above 0. Your meal sounds so yummy!! Yeay for not feeling sick! :happydance: Such a great feeling! Hopefully it sticks around for good, and if not, the bad days should be getting fewer!

Drauma--I'm glad he ordered those blood tests. Hopefully they'll give you some answers ASAP. Health care can be so expensive!! And awww what a sweet gift for your friend!

Terri--You don't like pina or colada?? I can't even ask you to drink a whole bunch for us pregnant ladies. Being sober all the time is boring :haha: So happy for you and this trip. How is the Roxy doing? Our Roxy was so happy with this last snow storm, she was running like a young dog again. She ate so much snow during the walk that she woke me up at midnight so she could go pee :haha:

Lfrans, have you popped yet? (haha! accidentally typed pooped first )

Inspections aren't set til next week. Well one is. And the other guy won't call me back...getting irritated here!! We went through and unless there is something major and horrible with the house, we are going to have to go through with it. (The seller is tight on money and can't go any lower according to my realtor...and as tempting as it was, we don't low ball him either) It'll all work out though, so I'm not going to worry too much. What good would that do?

Time to bake the cookies I promised my inlaws for Christmas :dohh: Morning sickness got in the way then...I dunno. Laziness. I love hearing from you all! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Mail me some cookies while you're at it! hee hee. What kind are you making? 
I don't like pineapple (pina) or coconut (colada), but I like plenty of other drinks, so yes, I will be drinking for you guys too!! Don't worry....

Roxy is doing well. Kyle asked about adopting her, but I think he was just drunk. :haha: I don't think I can do it. I'm trying to cut back on my responsibilities (work, school, running, newsletter editor for my moto.group), and I know dogs aren't THAT much work, but I kind of just want to chill out for once in my life, and having a temporary dog lets me do that. I'll think about it some more because she is great with kids (my friend came over with her 6 month old, and Roxy was so nice to her while she sat in her carseat on the floor), but I think I just want to wait a bit. Plus, I'm going to be doing all the work, not him. I just have a lot of jumble in my brain now, and I want it to stop.

Drauma-I think your doctor is doing the right thing. If you were in the US, they'd say 'let's wait 6 more months. Let's wait a year and see what happens.' It's so annoying. I'm waiting two more months before I go see a fertility specialist, but it's already been ~8 months and I'm old. I was able to get the HSG performed, so that was a step in the right direction, so hopefully I won't have to wait 2 more months, and this month will be it. fxfx.

Lenka-Glad you had a nausea free day. Good for you!! Enjoy it! I was thinking about lfrans as well and can't wait for the baby picture to appear. I bet she is :winkwink: HA!!HA!!


----------



## lfrans

Hi all, sorry for being MIA

Terri - enjoy the bahamas! So jealous, we got another 25cm of snow here last night. Fun fun!

Drauma- sounds like it wasnt a very personable doctor, do you have to stay with that one? Atleast hesaid he will stay with you until you are pregnant! Its a process to figure it all out, but i think in the end it will all work out.

Lenka- you are just entering 2nd trimester... i stopped feeling queesy around 17 weeks, by 14 weeks it was not as bad, but still had its moments... 

Steph - congrats on the house! Inspections are scary, they will find all sorts of things that seem to be big deals, it is hard to figure out what is serious and what isnt, what is "normal" and what isnt... but Im sure itll work itself out. And it is a big cost if you dont end up buying... but imagine the cost if you bought without an inspection and found something wrong

so AFM, its been quite a long and crazy week. Last saturday I was finishing putting away some clothes and was going into the basement to get some shirts that were hanging downstairs to bring them to my closet. I tripped onthe last step and fell a bit hard on my bum. I wasnt hurt at all, but got super nervous about it. I called the hospital and they told me to come in. We went in, and they monitored me and th baby for 4 hours. baby was fine, I was having contractions, apparently i had been having some, but did not realize what it was. I didnt hurt at all, just tightening feeling towards the top of where the baby was. I thought it was be lower in my pelvis and really painful. The nurses were a bit power-trippy and made me feel bad that i fell and that i was dehydrated which is part of the reason i was having contractions. 

Sunday i woke up with a cold and was really tired, my parents came over to help finish unpacking things in the house. They wouldnt let me move. I sat and pointed to where things should go.

Monday i stayed feeling sick and started feeling really exhausted, went to my dr appointment - she said i was 2cm dilated (so more than saturday when i was 1cm). Otherwise everything is still normal.

TMI, but i think i lost my mucous plug also around sunday/monday. I have been totally exhausted since sunday and cannot sleep properly. Im feeling less congested today, but barely slept last night. 

I was supposed to have my last day of work tomorrow, but I went in today and packed up myd esk and finished by 1. Ill take tomorrow as a sick day and then my mat leave starts as of monday.

I am still having irregular contractions, will come and go and not regularly every 5 min (which is when you have to go to the hospital). 

I read that having a cold is a potential sign of impending labour and dunno... i just have a feeling that he is coming in the next week or so... 

so ya, thats it for me!


----------



## Draumabaun85

oh, that's exciting news lfrans. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long! :) My sister gave birth a month ago. She lost her mucous plug 5 days before baby. What helped her was going out for little walks. She could not find any comfortable positions and was 2 cm dilated these days and these walks helped her tremendously. Hopefully you find something that works for you.

I had the blood test done today. I'll get results on Monday. Maybe I made the doctor sound worse than he is. He is actually a fantastic doctor and really thoughtful. He examined me last December and didn't want to do it again this time because if I was experiencing cysts or something like that they'd be so small he might not even see them. He's going to examine me better when I go next time. I'm just a bit frustrated to pay all this money just for a blood test prescription. He could have done that over the phone... Well, I guess these things are costly. I haven't talked to DB about his test yet. I'm gonna wait for AF first... I find it somewhat awkward to ask him to get checked. So I'll finish this cycle first... I'm CD 30 today. Feel all the symptoms but AF isn't here yet. I am crossing my fingers but not getting my hopes up though. 

I'm having my hair cut later today. I'm gonna take half off... or something like that. I'm so nervous! My hair is something I control myself and I'm letting it go... haha! I feel so weird about this. I took a picture of my hair yesterday.. it's way too long and it's starting to bother me a bit so I think it's best to cut it a bit shorter... 

Tonight is the dinner with my pregnant friend and her DB and then a massive comedy stand-up show. The funniest guys in Iceland put together in a big show. I saw the first one, this is the sequel :) Looking forward to it! Am very torn whether I should have a drink or not though.... What do you think?

Lenka: No questions are silly!
Greenland is the country closest to Iceland but we don't have massive communications with them. They're a part of Denmark (and Iceland was a part of Denmark until 1944 when we got our independence).
From Iceland people fly to Greenland for adventure trips, but not much else. It's a very, very big island 2,166,086 km2 /836,109 sq mi with only 56,000 inhabitants that live scattered around the fjords. There are cities, yes. The capital is Nuuk with 16,000 people. 
In comparison, Iceland is only 103,001 km2 /39,770 sq mi with 232,000 inhabitants! 
So, yes, people live there... but not many. It's also the country with the highest depression and suicide rates :/ Very sad and very different from what we're used to in the western civilizations.

Well, I better start working since I have to leave early to go to the hairdresser's... Have a fantastic weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Lfrans-Thanks! I can't wait to go, and when I return, I'll be hearing good things from you, I'm sure. Don't worry about that power trippy nurse. You hopefully won't have to see her again. I'm so excited that it's almost time for you to give birth. It's been a long time coming! You'll do great. We are so proud of you.

Drauma-I think your doctor is doing a lot of good things for you. He doesn't sound terrible at all. I also think that if you are considering having a baby with DB, it shouldn't be a big deal to ask to have him checked. Better to cover your bases now than to get yourself in tip top shape and then find out he has the issue. Depending on what it is, he can get supplements and stuff too. It's something both of you are going to do together, so might as well start having difficult conversations now. :shrug: Your hair is really long! And I say yes, have a drink if you want it!

I emailed a fertility center (Shady Grove Fertility) yesterday and they called me back this morning. My hygienist goes to see them as she has been trying for years without success. She finally called SGF, and she loves them. Anyway, the website was scaring me when I was reading about it and it said that if you are >35 and have been trying for 6 months unsuccessfully, you should seek medical help. My eggs are rapidly decreasing, so I need to start doing something now. My doc said wait another two months after HSG. Well, this is the start of my second cycle after HSG, so I might as well make an appointment just to see what they say and determine if I feel comfy. I feel a little bad because I seem healthy, and I haven't been trying THAT long to where I consider myself infertile, but the timing is the problem. Pus, I'm a little upset my gyno didn't want to do bloodwwork to check my girl hormones. What does my blood pressure, cholesterol and thyroid have to do with having a baby? I think AMH, FSH, and estradiol are more important and my regular doctor doesn't check that! She did do the HSG, so that is good, but it's obviously more expensive than bloodwork, but what's done is done. I guess I figure the sooner I bring out the big guns the better. My appointment is for the 26th, and it's near work, so that will be good. Now I'm freaking out a bit. Ok..sorry for the ramble. 

Oh, and Roxy's biopsy is clear. She's going back tomorrow. Kyle was drunk talking, even though he does like her. He doesn't think about all I (bold, capitalized) will have to do. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,

Lfrans, my heart dropped when I read about you falling in your basement... The time is almost here! So exciting! 

Drauma, 1) cute picture! 2) Yep, cut that hair, the change is always so refreshing! 3) Yes, have a drink! or two! I was silly enough skipping everything when I was ttc. Cocktails, coffee, swimming in a pool, doing a lot of exercises... I was just way too cautious. The life can pass by. Enjoy, relax and you will get your BFP. I even take it easy now, I still drink coffee (1 cup every morning), I eat sushi in respectable restaurants, I go to the gym every 3rd day. 

Terri, I am so glad that your are going to see a FS!!!! I was the most afraid of the blocked tubes, since yours are clear, maybe just something simple as Femara will do the trick for you!!! FX!!!! 

Steph, what are you up to?

Have a wonderful weekend, ladies, the spring is almost here!!! Yay!


----------



## terripeachy

Well, the fertility center asked me to call the Aetna hotline for an authorization code. I was on the line for 30 minutes and nothing. I called another Aetna number, and the guy said 'hang on...I'll put you through to them' and he was on the line for 15 minutes and said 'they aren't answering.' I called back just now, and the phone was SURELY quick to say that they were closed. I'll try calling from the airport on Monday morning. 

The weather people are saying that it's going to snow late Sunday, early Monday, so just pray that I get out of this bad weather! Our plane is supposed to leave EARLY Monday. I just need to get to Charlotte, NC. HA!!HA!! It's CD7, so we're going to try our hardest to NOT have to go through with any specialized treatments....aka BDing our &*^es off! HA!!HA!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri, I think it's fantastic you're talking to FS. Don't feel bad about it. I am 28 and haven't been trying that long either. I just want to know if there's anything standing in the way of me getting pregnant and if there is, being able to fix it in time. I know people who've had issues and it has taken them 4+ years getting pregnant and they went to see a specialist really late.

I had my hair cut yesterday. Took like 2/3rds off!!! I'm still getting used to it. I think the shock will come when I wash it for the first time myself and try to style it... But it looks like this: 

I'm still waiting for AF... CD31 today. Still got sore boobs and massive lower back pain. I think she's here every now and then and run to the bathroom but nothing comes. The longest cycle I've had after I stopped taking the pill was 44 days and the shortest 28 days soooooooo yay for waiting! :/

The comedy show was great, cried from laughter the whole time, it was awesome! :) And tonight it's dinner at my dad's with my siblings. I have one younger brother who has a 14 month old son and I have an older sister who has 3 kids, 17 (m), 14 (f) and 6 weeks old baby boy. I am so looking forward to the evening :D Have a great one too girls :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

Love, love your haircut! It'll be easier to style and faster to wash now..You are too cute!

I'm taking Roxy back to the shelter today. Her biopsy was clear, thank goodness. I know i've said it a million times, but we will really miss her. My bestie's dog is here for the weekend, and they have been playing and getting along great. I'm so excited that she knows how to play properly with other dogs. She is going to be a blessing to someone, just not me after today. :cry:

Have a fun night tonight.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I just had to write quickly...Drauma you hair is SO CUTE I LOVE IT!!!! Well done!

Terri--have a beautiful trip, take pictures and post them so we can feel jealous ok?? And sorry you had to say goodbye to Roxy, I'm sure she'll find a great home! Thanks for caring for her while she got back on her feet (3 of them)

Lfrans--good on you for going to the doctor, sorry they made you feel bad that's stupid. So glad baby is ok and will probably make his appearance soon! Now you have to check up very often otherwise we'll assume you've had the baby already!

Lenka-- Take care, hope your ms is staying away!


----------



## lfrans

Hi All,

I hope you are having a good weekend
Drauma - great hair!! Has AF come yet?

Terri - Enjoy your trip, so jealous!!!!!

Lenka/Steph - How are you feeling?

AFM- all is good, still preggers, I had a free massage today! :) I was called by the massage place I went to a month ago because they were offering a course on prenatal massage and needed models. So I got a free massage with a massage therapist learning to do prenatal massage. Honestly, it was better than the one i paid for last month!


----------



## terripeachy

There was a girl at the bar today with a long, black dress on and her belly was SO big. She is due on Friday, but wanted to eat some corned beef! I thought of you because I see that your belly is now the size of a pumpkin, and that is exactly what hers looked like. She is having a baby boy, and they still don't know the name yet. 

They are saying our flight may be delayed/cancelled due to the impending storm. It's supposed to be 3-5 inches of snow tonight and maybe an inch tomorrow. I am PRAYING that we can get out of Baltimore. If we can just get in the air, we should be fine. I want to go!!!! I don't want to go back to work!!! We do have travel insurance though, so that is one good thing, but I still don't think that will cover the resort costs. Just the flight...I think. :growlmad:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh Terri, I hope the weather sorts itself out!! Icelandic pilots are said to be the best in the world because they fly in every weather. It never happens that flights from Iceland are cancelled due to weather. I remember it twice and it came on the news and all. FX!!! I'd just demand a refund for the resort if the worst happens, wouldn't leave the place till they paid me! haha! 
Have a fantastic time!!! :D Bon voyage!

Still waiting for AF!! Boob pain comes and goes, dull pelvic pain comes and goes. And last night I started crying when having a heated conversation at the party. So, no doubt my hormones are flipping out so AF is due any minute now! The guests stayed here until 6 am (!!!) this morning... it was really, really fun! We had a dinner party tonight at our house. DB's siblings, very nice evening :) I took a shower 20 minutes ago and washed my SHORT hair for the first time... It was sooooo weird! Now I'll find out how it it to style it and see if I still like it, hehe!

My temperature this morning freaked me out a bit, but then I realised I was temping at 1:30 pm (I didn't wake up until then!!) and not at 8 am as usual. I will probably discard it if tomorrow's temperature will be normal...

How was your weekend ladies?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri I hope so very hope you can make that flight tomorrow! You WILL GO TO THE BAHAMAS. ONE of us will enjoy a walk outside and it's definitely not me so prayers your way!!:thumbup:

Drauma--haha are you sure that was hormones that made you cry and not booze? Yup you're probably right about the temp being off because it was so late in the day. Sounds like you had a very fun night!

Lfrans-- The prenatal massage sounds like it was heavenly!! Hope it relaxes you into labor :happydance:

AFM this weekend has been sort of blah. My emotions have been all over the place since Friday. At first I thought it was due to being tired, but now I'm not sure. We went to go see 12 Years a Slave last night and I was sobbing so uncontrollably that I was shaking in my seat. I was upset and all for the things happening in the movie, but also for atrocities in the present, injustice, modern slavery, and how common racism/prejudice is in general. Ugh.

Hopefully today I can sleep through the night! Here's to happy hips again! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

The airline says our flight is on time, so I will be back on Friday night! 

Steph-12 years a slave was a great movie. Intense, but wonderfully done.

Drauma-I'm sure your crying was alcohol too...sounds like you had a fantastic party though.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Maybe,... but I've been in a very strange mood lately. 

Woke up very refreshed today, made myself a smoothie with strawberries, mango, blueberries and some stuff. It's been a few weeks since I woke up so fresh! I washed my hair last night for the first time post haircut and it was so weird! Now I am at work and everyone is asking me to spin and show them my hair. Only positive looks I've had so far.. yay! :) 

Still waiting for AF. Temp normal this morning so I'll discard the high one.


----------



## lfrans

drauma - smoothie sounds great!! Do you usually have regular cycles? Maybe you just have really long cycles and didnt O yet? Im definately not an expert in this stuff though.. Trying to stay positive!!

Terri - yay!! enjoy your trip!! 

Lenka-any ms recently?

Steph -emotions are possibly just due to pregnancy hormones, they mess with you the whole time. I think i cried last week during how i met your mother... DH is used to it by now! BTW, I didnt answer you a while back about my level of judaism - montreal is a funny city, most jews are "traditional" meaning we go to orthodox synagogues for the high holidays and celebrate passover and do many of the traditions, but are not actually religious. So Im like that and grew up like that. DH and i are both jewish, we were married with an orthodox rabbi, and our home is kosher style (we buy kosher meat). outside of the house, we eat pretty much anything and we do not keep shabbat. We do passover and stuff. MY inlaws are a bit more practiciing than us. They go to synagogue most saturdays. but then they go shopping in the afternoons... so really its a pick and choose thing...

DH and I are pretty sure we have finalized our english name for blinky. We think we will call him Myles Richard. We went back and forth for a while, but we think this is it (although it can change in a second). We decided against using a hebrew name as baby's main name - unfortunately, we recognize that there are still prejudices out there and DH's last name is very neutral (Blend) So by giving baby a non-relgious name, no one will know his background and he wont lose opportunities in life for being jewish. It may sound very silly, but unfortunately it happens. Especially here in Quebec, it is a very racist society and people are scared of anyone who is different. We do not want baby to be limited later in life because of a name. We will instill our values in other ways.

Either way, for the hebrew name (which is used for religious ceremony- example - bar mitzvah, wedding..) we are planning on using mattan for the first name and still debating on the middle name - maybe ru-el or ro-ee (they dont translate perfectly).


----------



## Draumabaun85

lfrans: Myles Richard sounds great! I'm sure he'll wear the name with pride :)

After I stopped taking the pill my cycles have been: 35 , 44, 28, 30 and 31 days, and now I'm on CD 33. 

I have no idea how stuff is working so I'm waiting anxiously to hear from the doctor... hopefully today or tomorrow! :)


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,

Terri, glad that there was no delay!!! Yay!!! Enjoy ur vacation!!!

lfrans, I love name Mattan especially... How are you feeling?

Drauma, FX for your results!

Steph, hope you feel better!!! Hugs!

AFM, I woke up today at around 6am today because our house was shaken so badly for few seconds, maybe be longer. I thought it was a gust of wind and went back to sleep. Right!!! It was an earthquake!!! Scary!!! It's all over the local news...


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hope you're okay after the earthquake!! Must be scary if you're not used to them.
Being from Iceland earthquakes are almost a daily bread for me. The island is on top of two tectonic plates that hit each other daily and cause earthquakes. They can be felt here and there probably every day. Fortunately our houses are built extremely strong so usually nothing happens, but there have been quakes that broke some houses and stuff.

Still waiting for AF, I've felt for many days now that she must be here. Always running to the bathroom just to see nothing... Urgh the wait is agonizing!! I wonder if I should test... just for fun... but then I think to myself "No, wait a few more days". HELP ladies, please :shrug: :wacko: :winkwink:

UPDATE: Doctor called. The results were all fine. My hormones and everything looks great. He could tell that I ovulated really late this month for some reason, so that explains my long wait fro AF and the reason I never got a positive OPK. Hopefully we managed to get BD in close to the right time, if not, I know this is a possibility for me.
Perhaps my severe increase in temperaturecouple of days ago was indeed ovulation? hehe! I guess we'll never know... FX for the next few days! :)

According to FF I might have ovulated between CD 24 and 26 and we DID BD in that time period so I'm not out yet, yay! ;)


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, amazing news!!!! :yipee::wohoo::headspin:
Very often you get a BFP when u least expect it! So my fingers are crossed for you!!!
My friend, she is the only one who I told about my BFP, had quite long cycles (34-38 days). She did not use opks because of that, but they bd-ed every second day for 24 days during her cycle. Yes, she got pregnant on her first cycle!!! So, there is a good chance. :winkwink:

I did not know that you have earthquakes in Iceland on a daily basis or so. Scary!!! It is nice to know that your houses are well build. Because here, no offence to our American ladies, houses are build from paper. You can literally make a hole in the wall if you punch it. I personally witnessed it several times. :shrug:

Nausea hit me again last night... Urgh... I have to clean my house today, but I just do not have any strengths. I am going to do the second floor at least. 

Talk to you, ladies. :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka--haha! I love the comment about drywall! Don't worry...the actual house isn't made of drywall ("paper") but it hides the beams that the house is actually built with and makes it look smoother. Californian houses are built to withstand a lot of earthquakes since you get them all the time...:thumbup: though I WILL agree...houses built in big subdivisions, modern cookie cutter houses are so poorly built it makes me VERY angry. I would never buy a new house for this reason. American greed is very gross. 
First earthquakes are so scary, but soon you'll get used to them. I remember when living in Japan, we had a big earthquake while out to eat, dishes were falling off the table and seriously no one even stopped their conversation to pay it any attention. :dohh:

Drauma--Ohhh he could tell that you oed?! Awesome, cause from FF it doesn't look like you did so that's WONDERFUL news! The one time spike would make more sense if you did o if it stayed high, but it didn't. Good to hear everything's normal!! :happydance::happydance: I guess now it's time to wait! I always say test because for me, the possibility of seeing a BFN is better than not knowing but that's just me!

Lfrans--I like your English name! And I'm sure you came to a hard decision about that. There is still so much prejudice, and it's embarrassing it even exists in diverse, modern cities like Seattle and Montreal. Ugh. It's good to be realistic, as much I love the name Matten (Mattan?) Then again....I mean, he had a very very foreign sounding name and Matten isn't really that unusual--he can always fill out applications and introduce himself as Matt if he wants. Decisions, decisions. Thanks for sharing your religious beliefs! There is a very small Jewish community in Seattle, and I only knew strict Orthodox. It's all so interesting!

AFM, it hit freezing today and the sun is out with NO wind. It's like spring! House inspection is on Thursday..so nervous... Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lfrans

Hmm... I took some pics today and wanted to post them, they are on my computer, but I cannot figure out how to upload them. Ill change my profile pic with one... but otherwise no clue..


----------



## lfrans

Grrr. I dont get it, I changed my profile pic, and when you click on my name you see it. But here it is still bugs bunny


----------



## lfrans

sorry for all the random posts, Im trying to post a pic and it keeps not working, and once i post, i cannot delete.

Drauma - Im so happy to hear you O-ed. FF is not perfect and neither is temping. But hormone tests are probably much more accurate. 

Steph - good luck with the inspection!!! It is scary cuz they find EVERYTHING, just some things are less important than others.

Lenka - earthquakes can be scary, we had one a few years ago, I was at work and everything was shaking for like 65 seconds, was so weird. Sorry to hear ms came back. grr go away!!

AFM- blinky is still inside and kicking. I went to the electoral office today to change my address for the upcoming provincial election. Walked around the mall a bit and then came home and set up my place to take some selfies. I used to be into photography, but since getting pregnanct and buying a house, i havent really had time to pick up my camera. I took a few decent pics and wanted to share them,... wait, i think i just figured it out!! Oh I cant, i have to 1st figure out how to make the file smaller... its too large... hmmm...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lfrans put it in paint or a photo editor and then reduce the pixel size. I don't know how old this system is that they can only handle the most tiny of pictures...but I clicked on your profile pic and there the picture you took is! So cute I LOVE IT!!! You don't even look 38 weeks at all, you look lovely. :hugs:


----------



## lfrans

Here are all the pics- there are really only 3, just edited differently. I took some others, but these were the best.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lenka: Sorry to hear you're still feeling nauseous! Hopefully it's almost over for you!
On this website https://www.vedur.is/ you can see earthquakes in Iceland for the past 48 hours. If there's a star that means it was over 3 on Richter scale, if it's just a dot then it was a tiny one. We usually only feel the ones that are 2.5 and higher. Fortunately we don't get quakes like the massive ones we've seen happening in Japan for instance, but everything up to 5 and 6 happens.
Our houses are all made from concrete and iron and some very solid stuff. Only place you can punch through wall is if someone put up a drywall between rooms or something, just for themselves. But all walls are usually concrete (and there's no wiring or beaming visible or anything, it's all inside the walls).

Steph: Yeah, I don't know how he can see it from my results that I oed but apparently I did so think I can be pretty sure I'm o-ing most cycles even though they get longer than normal. That's pretty nice to know. Now I just have to BD regularly for a longer time period, that shouldn't be a problem :)
FX for house inspection!!

lfrans: WOW! Just WOW! Your photos are amazing! You look terrific and happy :) I would put one of them on the wall at your house!! :)

AFM: Still waiting for AF. Since I have no idea when I ovulated I guess I just have to be patient. I've had cramping and stuff for almost a week now (from last Thursday) and I have no idea what's going on. :shrug:
I'm arranging a Zumba evening for my work mates tonight. I hope it'll be fun. I'm in charge of the entertainment committee at work so I arrange events like these. I hope Zumba will be fun and entertaining. I've never tried it but I like dancing and I like loud music :) Have you tried Zumba classes ladies? I've heard it's a great stress release and lots of fun :)


----------



## lfrans

drauma - any signs of AF? How was zumba? I have done it at the gym before. I like it in general, but the class was too crowded so I didnt go too often.

hows everyone else??

AFM - still waiting. Im tired, and maybe have mild cramps, not really sure. Maybe Im just over thinking things. Im trying to cook a bit to freeze things. Yesterday I made lasagna and stuffed shells. Today Im making spaghetti sauce. Real italian of me!


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm going crazy over here girls! Waiting for AF is the worst! I've had cramps and dull pelvic pains and massively sore boobs for a whole WEEK now and, according to blood test, a late ovulation, and I have no idea what my body is telling me. The first 5 days of this week I though AF was coming every minute of every day, for the last two days however I've not had that feeling. Now my boobs are just more sore and the pelvic cramping gets more intense.... Have any of you experiences this?? I tried to google, to see if any girl out there had posted similar problem but I couldn't find anything close to what I'm experiencing. I took a cheap HPT on Tuesday (CD 34) with a BFN so I wonder when I should test again if AF doesn't come... I'm CD 36 today.

Sorry for the venting, I'm so confused!!

lfrans: Zumba was fantastic!. Lots of sweat and samba and hip hop and happy music :) We were only 12 in this private class so lots of space :D
Mmmmmm, I love Italian food! :) Just borrowed my mom's pasta and ravioli maker last week to try and make my own! :) We'll see how that goes! :winkwink:


----------



## Lenka78

Been so occupied with work and nausea lately...

lfrans, beautiful, beautiful pictures!!! Your bump is so cute!!! How are you???

Drauma, so sorry to hear that you were not feeling well. I hope you feel much better now? Do you? I have no idea what it might have been... I can see from your chart, tat AF is not here yet... Should you test again?...

Terri, when are you coming back?? Miss you here..

Steph? How did the inspection go?

Have a wonderful weekend, ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

I made it back!! The vacation was lovely except I was so sick. I got sick on Tuesday night. Not sure if I got a bad drink, or the sand flies (sand fleas?) gave me an infection or what, but I could not eat/drink much, and I mostly stayed inside. I thought maybe sun poisoning? It could be anything, but I could only eat a little bit today (two mini croissants, two bites of hamburger and three small pieces of calamari), and all I drank were a few cranberry/sprites. 

The good news is that hubs and I still took advantage of my fertile window. Yeah! He saw my OPKs and was all curious-did you take a test today? What does it mean? Sometimes he is so innocent. I love it. Who needs to eat when you can BD? ha ha. Of course, now that I'm in the TWW, I would like to get back to eating food and drinking even water without having it come back out immediately.

We missed our connecting flight today, but we were able to get another one that flew direct from Nassau to Bmore and ended up getting home an hour earlier, so that was really good. And we have insurance coverage for the costs of the new flights. We went to the Great Exuma Island and it was just beautiful. I also got a massage on Wednesday, but mostly stayed inside and watched tv. We tried playing tennis one day, but after three or four shots, I had to lay down. There was a bench next to the court, and I seriously laid down. I thought I might have to get escorted back. I struggled to make it back to the room because I was so overheated. 

So, even though it was nice, it would have been much better if I was feeling 100%. 

Steph-Hope the inspection went well.

Lfrans-I think you want to change avatar, not profile pic, but whatever. You look amazing!!! So beautiful!! I like Myles Richard, but I also agree with Stephanie, he could just go by Matt, even if his real name is Matten. I wouldn't know that it's a Jewish name, but I'm not prejudice. You know, people that know all the slang and bad names for people know everything there is to know about that race/culture/religion. It's mind boggling how they know more about my race than I do! 

Lenka-Sorry you're still feeling sick. I hope this is your last week of morning sickness. Be gone!

Drauma-Well, I'm glad your doctor said you ovulated, so I hope these signs you're having are good ones. fxfx..

Ok girls...I'm going to watch some basketball and try to get everything bad out of my system. I did have a drink for the three of you, but that was about it before I got sick. Oh wait..I had three drinks on Monday, and three on Tuesday. Then I got sick. HA!

Oh and Roxy got adopted on Sunday to a family with another dog and a few kids. Yay!!

Missed you all!! :hugs: :flower: :flow:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Welcome back Terri darling!! So sad to hear you had to get sick during your vacation!!!!!!! That's such a shame! Glad you can look at the positive things though and yay for the BDing!! :D *BABYDUST*
Glad to hear Roxy went to a good home.

Lenka: Sending you anti-nausea thoughts ***

lfrans: anything? :)

Steph: inspection? FX!

AFM: Cramping like hell this morning. I can't sit nor stand! :(
AF still absent but I have a feeling she might be around the corner since the cramps are sooo bad. I was super emotional yesterday and got teary eyed at work for the smallest possible reason! Got a mini outburst when I got home and took all the clothes I don't use anymore out of my closet and posted them on Facebook for sale! Then I went to the mall and bought a new pair of jeans, sweater and a top but I still wasn't feeling better. I'm still feeling weird today. Sounds like a massive PMS breakdown, HAH!

Just gonna stay on the couch for a bit this morning and watch some tv shows... the newest episodes of Once Upon a Time, Hart of Dixie, American Idol, Grey's Anatomy, Scandal, Suits, How I Met Your Mother, Revenge, Switched at Birth, Castle and Scandal! YES, these are the shows I'm watching, and am up to date, at this very moment!  :happydance:


----------



## lfrans

Terri - welcome back, sorry to hear you were sick on vacation. Thats never fun. But, hopefully all the BDing worked!!

Drauma - weird, no AF? Thats frustrating.

Lenka- are you feeling better???

AFM - baby is still on the inside. I had sharp abdominal pains on and off most of the day today. So that wasnt too pleasant. I dont really know what that means. But it wasnt in waves and did not seem to change with contractions (which I get intermittently for a few weeks)


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,

Terri, welcome back!!! It's a shame that you got sick on your first/second day of vacation, but I am sure you still managed to enjoy Bahamas. 

lfrans, your chart says it only 7 days to go... Exciting... Is your house completely ready? 

Drauma, the witch is still not here? Is this cycle becoming the longest ever? No?

Steph, how are you? Long time no see.

AFM, I am 16 weeks this coming Friday. Very exciting. I still have nausea mostly after 8-10pm, but I can handle it, because it is not as bad as it used to be. Also, my heart races like crazy every morning. I hope it is very normal. 

My DF is going on vacation to Bali in April for two weeks. I am not going because the flight one way alone is almost 20 hours. I do not want to take any chances. He is going with a couple of his male friends from childhood. They all have internet businesses, so they spend half a year in Bali, when it is cold in Russia. They do not drink alcohol, do yoga, meditation, so I feel ok letting him go by himself. Khe khe...

I am going to change my schedule a little, while he is gone. I want to wake up at 6am and go to the beach to see the sunrise. I want to cook very healthy meals, do more exercises, clean/reorganize the house and start working on the nursery. It is going to be fun. 

How is your weekend going, ladies?


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Every time I look at your chart, I just feel so bad that it's not doing anything? How are you feeling? I hope you enjoyed your tv shows.

Lfrans-Glad you're doing ok, and not having too many contractions just yet. One more week to go according to your ticker? Is there a due date that your doctor says is the absolute latest, or you're just going with the flow.

Lenka-Yeah for 16 weeks!! You are doing great. I can't believe it's been 4 months already. Seems like just yesterday when you announced...when are you telling your friends again?I am sad that your DF is going to be away for two weeks, but he should probably get his vacation in now because soon he's going to be a very busy papa. His friends are staying for 6 months?? I wish him well, and it'll be nice for you to do what you like as well. Enjoy those sunrises, but be careful being out all by yourself in the wee hours of the morning.

Steph-what's the word, chickie??

I went to brunch in Philly today with my motorcycle girlfriends. We drove because it's still really cold here, but I am happy to report that I ate half a sandwich and a small piece of cake. I am slowly regaining my confidence with eating, and things taste good again. In the Bahamas, everything just tasted yucky to me. Maybe by tomorrow, I'll have my full appetite back. Of course, I'm going back to work, so maybe I can claim I'm sick and leave early! hee hee. I am supposed to meet with the fertility specialist on Wednesday afternoon and see what they have to say. I am PRAYING this is my BFP cycle. I don't want to have to get poked and prodded only to find out I'm old. :cry: 

Enjoy the rest of your night ladies! I'm going to watch and old Chopped Finale. I love chopped.


----------



## Draumabaun85

lfrans: sending you all my strength to deal with what's coming :) Have you planned if you want a natural birth, water birth or epidural or whatever this is all called? :)

Lenka: Sorry about Bali but what you have planned sounds great! I wish I had a beach to go to :D Well I have black sandy beaches with cold ocean, hehe. Having a little me-time is exactly what I enjoy from time to time.

Terri: great to hear your appetite is coming back! Try to be positive about meeting the specialist. They are only there to help and if it turns out they poke and find out you're old then that's just something they will help you with :) Don't be too stressed about it :hugs:

Steph: where are you?

AFM: I am going insane. And that's a very subtle way of saying it. CD 40 and no signs of AF. I am having severe cramping, back aches, severe pelvic aches. I even woke up tonight crying of pain and thought someone was ripping me ovaries apart :cry:
Took a test yesterday and got a BFN. Somehow it came as no surprise :( Here's a photo of it... https://i58.tinypic.com/2959vsg.jpg
I've been trying to watch the tv shows and relax and I either have no patience to lay there or I just fall asleep. I've never felt this weird. Pelvic aches for 10 days now and no AF.
I am so exhausted today after the night that I decided to stay at home and I've just been sleeping... I don't know what to think anymore... :shrug:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry ladies that I've been MIA. Some new life stresses have come about. The main reason why I'm going home to Seattle is to sell our old VW Bug. She was a great car, hate so much to sell her, but we can't afford to pay insurance on a car 5000km away. Plus, our Toyota broke down over the weekend, had to get her towed, and our new car we got (we were going to sell the bug to pay for the car we bought to take out here) is having major problems. So lots of fun! 

Home inspection turned out mostly ok. There are a few things that he will need to do before we move in and I'd hope he'd accept that. Radon test also came back positive so we'll have to do another test and then vent out the house. So many things to think about when we are so new to this. Plus, I'm trying to finish up last minute gifts. My friend had her baby on Thursday so I mailed off a package of things for her, some clothes I knitted and some others I bought. Not to mention things I'm bringing home to give to friends and family.

Lfrans--Feeling ready to pop yet? Time here in second trimester has seemed to fly but I'm sure the last couple weeks have dragged by for you! Is the nursery all ready? Have you had an appt recently? Have you dilated more?

Terri--So sorry you're still feeling sick! I was so excited you got your chance to go and then to wind up sick...UGH!! I can't imagine!! How has today been? How fun you ended up going to Philly to visit your moto friends, so awesome you have people to share your hobby with...just not quite yet....it's still a little cold. This morning when I woke up it was -3F. It's spring! wth!! I'm praying you can get your BFP ASAP, too :hugs:

Lenka--That's too bad you decided against Bali, but good you have some fun plans ahead anyway. If I had to jog in place the entire 20 hours to keep blood clots away, I would do it haha but it's all about doing what you feel comfortable with! Going to the beach, seeing the sunrise, eating healthy...all wonderful plans! For me, 17 weeks is when I started to actually feel GOOD so hopefully you'll feel that way, too! Also, about the heart racing, that happens to me too. We have more blood pumping through our system. I find drinking a glass of water seems to help.

Drauma-- So sorry you're going through that right now. That sounds so frustrating...I hope AF gets there ASAP and you can move on. I'm still so suspicious that you actually oed. Your luteal phase should be consistent within a day or two, and if you did ovulate, then you should have started by now. The wait is never, ever fun. :hugs:

Anyway, enjoy ladies! It seems like we're all in a waiting game of some sort, so let's all be patient, full of hope, and support each other along the way! So glad to have you around! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I guess I missed where you said you're going to Seattle. Yeah, don't spend extra money if you don't have to, so selling the Bug is just what you're going to have to do. And so sorry about your Corolla. Waaahhh!! I hated taking mine to the shop on her last days too, BUT if this is only the first time in the shop, maybe things aren't so bad. What kind of new car did you get? A Prius?? And what's wrong with it? Don't mind all my questions. I just wish you the best. Oh, and how wacked out is my chart??!! Re-freaking-diculous. I am still blaming being sick. I refuse to eat at work because I'm not going to the public restroom. I'm probably dehydrated. HA!

Drauma-Yeah...I'm sorry too about your BFN this morning/afternoon. That is ridiculous. What else did the doctors say? What about doing something about your high testosterone? Thanks for the reassurance as far as going to the specialist. You're right. They are there to help me, and they are one of the best centers in the area/nation maybe, so I need to just calm down. HA! Easier said than done.

Lfrans-Good luck this week!! Just know we're all cheering you on and we can't wait to see little Myles in this big world. Enjoy every second (well, as much as you can!).


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,

Yep, I was trying to sound so optimistic about my alone time while DF is away in Bali, but you understood me, of course I am going to feel alone here. :nope: First few nights are going to be the scariest and loneliest. But on the other hand, we need some time apart, and now is the best time as I am in my second trimester, so he can just go and enjoy some time with his friends. 
 
Terri, yes, they just take their backpacks and fly to Bali or sometimes other countries in Asia, cant remember which ones exactly. They rent a house from the locals, it is so much more affordable this way, than when buying a package from a tourist agency. Restaurants away from popular tourists zones are also not expensive at all. Oh, they also rent motorbikes to get around. They love it there

I am planning to tell my girlfriends after my next appointment on April 1st. I am sure they all will say: Oh, I knew!!! Lolol :haha:

Drauma, I am so sorry, girl, that you have to go through all this unexplained pain!!!! :hugs: Maybe, just maybe, this is a cyst?... In any case, I hope you feel much better by now.

Steph, all these problems with cars are definitely not fun. I hope you get it solved soon! And you gave me hope that I will feel good at week 17. I have to admit, I am exhausted. Yesterday, I had a huge portion of roast beef with potatoes for my late dinner (9pm), oh boy I had to pay for it at night. My stomach was so full; I could feel it up in my ribs. I could not sleep. Was not fun at all. I have to eat smaller portions. I just have to. But I am always hungry I also have heartburn and nausea What a life. Lolol.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, good luck tomorrow!!! I would ask FS about the heaviness of your period, if I were you. It never hurt to ask. 

Will be waiting for your update!

Hugs.


----------



## lfrans

hey all. so I know my little icon in my signature says my dd is next week, but according to doc it was yesterday. I think i mentioned this a while ago, it changed a few times with different ultrasounds and things. Anyways... Went to doc today. All is good, Im still 3cm dilated. She is planning an induction for next tuesday if baby does not come before then. They go 7-10 days past due date here and next tuesday my doc is on call at the hospital where im delivering.

Drauma - I am not really planning much for the birth. I dont ideally want to be induced, but if it needs to be done, Im ok with it, I am not great with pain, so will probably take an epidural. I dont want a c-section, but if they feel it is necessary for me or baby, im ok with it. Its really whatever is necessary for us.

Terri - gl with everything! FX!!!

Steph - the inspection sounds pretty normalish, they will always find something. Hopefully it all works out. Car issues are such a pain! My car is 12 years old, Im hoping itll last another year and then when i go back to work and am making my full salary again, we will look into a new one.

Lenka- Im sure your friends will be so excited for you! Yay!! 

Drauma - any sign of AF??


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-Are you still having those pains? I like the idea of waiting until next Tuesday if nothing happens in the meantime. Pack your bag just in case, and every day I'm going to say 'good luck to you as well!' I still can't believe this day is here!

Lenka-Thanks for the reminder. I will ask about my light periods. Of course you're going to be lonely for a few weeks. Have you made any friends that live close to you in case you get tired of talking to yourself? :haha: You may want to go out and socialize a little while he's out doing his thing. I'm so excited to hear your friends' responses. They're going to be so excited.

Drauma-Yoohoo??


----------



## Draumabaun85

Sorry girls, I've been super duper busy with being in pain! Guess who decided to show up late last nigh... yes, you guessed it! Auntie Flo is HERE! Well, at least a tiny example of her. At least I know I'm not totally broken and something is working. Now I know I can have long and normal circles so we'll just BD like rabbits this month!

Will read your posts later, I have to run now! (I even have some other news I'll share with you!) :)


----------



## terripeachy

Did you get engaged Drauma??!! You can't leave us hanging like this. hee hee. I'm actually happy for you that AF is here. At least you're not in limbo anymore, and hopefully that was just a weird/really long cycle. Back on track!

The FS had so much to say that I will recap when I get home. I have a lot of stuff to read through and a lot of stuff to get started on. My chart this morning said anovulatory because my temperature was low for the third day in a row, so I decided to put my fever temperature back in. The FS said that he didn't think my charts looked that bad, but he said FFoe is antiquated and it's really mostly a novelty. He said if I like temping, I can continue on, but he said he could take it or leave it.

More in a few. I came back to work after my appointment because I want to take a half day next Monday for Baltimore Orioles Baseball Opening Day. We can't afford to go to the game (it's again the Red Sox and tix are super expensive), but the whole city is alive on opening day and it's really just a fun day to be outside and drinking/not drinking! hee hee. So...I'm sacrificing being at work after hours. Anyway...let me get out of here so I can report back. :kiss:


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, can't wait for ur update!!!!! Please all the details! -)))

Drauma, it is good that the witch is here finally!!! GL this cycle!!! 

I finally feel good the second day in a row, so I am working like crazy! Later!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lfrans--Wow I didn't realize you were overdue yet! Any day now...I hope the baby comes so you won't have to be induced but I like your approach to the whole idea...whatever gets the baby out safely is really what matters! You're right about the inspection. No such thing as a perfect house!

Drauma--I'm happy/sad AF finally arrived! Now you can get outta limbo and start anew!

Lenka--When does DF leave or did he leave already? lol about eating too much and feeling sick. It's definitely a delicate balance...

Terri--yes we are definitely looking forward to hearing what the fs said. How do you feel about it?? You know, I wonder how much the temps really do work for everyone. I think for a lot of people, they do. I stopped temping because they were always so all over the place even though I knew exactly what day I oed. What does he suggest you do, opks?

I can't believe opening day for baseball is so fast. I'm not a baseball fan and everyone here is a massive red sox fan so I guess I'll join the crowd. We've barely had any days above freezing so far, and today we have wind gusts up to 50 mph with cold daytime highs so it doesn't feel like baseball should be here!

Heading off to Seattle tomorrow! I have a guy coming to see the bug on Friday, so that's really exciting! I hope he buys it. The Corolla still isn't running so we'll have to buy tires for the other car to drive to the airport in Boston tomorrow. Hope we make it there with no break downs... 

Baby shower is on Saturday...I just can't wait to see friends and family again....and eat food. Lots of food.

Take care, laides!:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I could write a book with all the stuff they told me, but I'll try to keep it as succinct as possible, and then if anyone stalking wants to know more I'll explain further. Be thankful you guys don't have to deal with this at this point in your life.

We had to fill out all the preliminary paperwork-Insurance, medical history, any fertility stuff that we had performed prior to going in today. This shows how :wacko: my mom-in-law is. Hubs had no idea if he had been tested for stuff like measles, TB, tay-sachs, blood type and all sorts of stuff, so of course, I told him to call his mom. He called her and she said 'yeah, you had measles and mumps.' I heard him say 'ok' and then he checked yes in those boxes. I questioned it silently as I'm reading BnB :haha: He got off the line and was satisfied with his paperwork so he left the room. His mom called back immediately, and I answered the phone. She said 'My girlfriend is here, and said that he probably got the vaccines when he was little, so no, I don't think he had it. I think he got the vaccine.' I said 'ok.' When hubs came back in the room, I told him what his mom said and he was like 'Oh. Ok.' ARE YOU KIDDING ME? You seriously thought that a boy growing up in the US in the 1970s/80s had mumps and measles? *le sigh* Thank GOD her girlfriend was at the house. As you now know, his medical history is a bit of a mystery. We'll leave it at that. HA!!HA!! She also said that she THINKS SHE had some kind of rib cage infection (?) or something so he wrote that down. This is already a book. HA!!HA!! Anyway, whatever.

I met with the doctor, who was very nice. He wrote everything upside down so I could read the paper as he was writing. I thought that was pretty cool. He also explained how the chances of getting pregnant drop significantly after 35 (as we all know), and there are many people in my situation who have had good results. Initially, he asked me about medical history, drug usage, etc...looked at my charts, talked about any surgeries I had, looked at my charts, and reviewed my GYN records briefly. Then he told me how there are various processes we could go through depending on the three prescreening things that are in our future-vaginal ultrasound (checking for AMC (?) and my follicular reserve), sperm analysis and Day 2,3, or 4 blood work (estradiol, FSH, LH). They are going to check my hormones for FSH, LH, egg quality (AMH) and a host of other things. We will get tested for a genetic screening and STDs. If all of my genetic stuff is negative, we are ok. If I have any positives for the genetic stuff, they will then test husband for his genetics, and if there is another positive somewhere we may be in trouble. Let's assume all is well as far as genetics.

From there, they look at the results and then determine whether we are in the poor quality (immediately to IVF) or the ok category. My insurance will allow me to do IVF immediately because I will be 40 in two months. Otherwise, I have to do 3 IUIs first and if those don't work THEN I move on to IVF. Fine. IF none of that stuff works, then I would have 'unexplained fertility' and they try other things, like a different set of medicines, etc..

Based on ok results, we try ovulation induction and timed intercourse for IUI with associated medicine OR, because of my age, I could jump right to IVF. My call.

If things were bad, we go immediately to IVF and/or donor eggs, but I don't think things are that bad, so we didn't spend much time there. My insurance does not cover anything donated, unfortunately, so that would all be out of pocket. Booooooo...

The major issue at this point is age, and then the rest of the results are minor. He drew a bar graph at this point with a tall rectangle for age and short rectangles for the other stuff. ha! Jerk. HA!!HA!!

I asked him about my light 3-day periods and he said as long as I get my period, that's fine, and he said that progesterone would only help lengthen my LP, not increase my temperatures. That made me feel a little better.

I also asked how long people are patients of theirs and he said it all depends on doubt, money and success. He did give me a website to look at, www.sart.org, which has fertility success rates of all the fertility clinics in the US (I think it's US only) and apparently you can check by age/facility and see what kind of results they have. I haven't looked at it yet, but I will.

Then I met with the nurse (and the weekend nurse) who would be taking care of all my needs. She got to the nitty gritty telling me who to call when my period starts (if it starts, and call if it doesn't). I rolled my eyes at it not starting based on my stupid chart, then she gave me hubs' cup and told me that he can do the test, and I just have to keep the sample inside my shirt at room temperature while I drop off the sample. She also gave me some paperwork on keeping sex fun (UGH!), and to curtail smoking and drinking and get back to taking my prenatals. I'm having an off month after my depressing AF last month. So check! She told me some other random stuff, but I can't really tell from the paperwork in my folder. They told me that donor eggs are really super expensive, and that's why a lot of aged stars do that because they have the money to do it. It's about $14k for donor eggs/medicine. IVF is about $7k, and IUI is about $500-1000. I think I said before my insurance will cover 80% up to 25k, and the financial lady said that it will be a while before I reach that threshold, which is good to know.

First, we have to do the SA, and get our STD and genetic bloodwork, wait for AF, and proceed from there. So I'm guessing I won't really start anything until May, which is my bday month, so maybe by my bday we'll be prego. It's wishful thinking, but at this point, that's all I have.

I think that sums it up...all in all a good visit, and I'm ready to get started! :crib:
Here I come!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: Sounds like you have a very thorough doctor that's willing to go the extra mile for you. I send you all my strength to deal with everything that's on the agenda. I believe you're in good hands and you WILL get your good news before you know it <3

Steph: Great news on the bug FX! Hope the baby shower turns out great and you'll see all your dear folks :)

Lenka: YAY for feeling better! :D

lfrans: I love how calm and content you are about the birth. I agree, doing what has to be done is the right way and don't be too stressed :) Best of luck for the big day :kiss:

AFM: Sorry girls for my brief post yesterday. I was all over the place with work and some other stuff. The great news is that I got a raise and a promotion at work yesterday!!! Nothing crazy big but I'm so happy that they're rewarding me for what I've been doing here for the past year :happydance: :happydance:

AF is definitely here! A bit weird though, sorry fro TMI, she's bright, bright red with clear mucus tangled in between. I've never seen this before and it probably has something to do with the long cycle so I'm not too worried. I just hope this is all happening for a reason and I'm getting ready for the new cycle :D Right now FFoe says I'll be ovulating between April 19th-22nd but I'm going to ignore that and just try to BD at least every other day! 

This weekend I'm going to a friend's cabin with DB and many friends. I think we'll be around 12 people there just having fun, drinking, bbq, playing board games, Jacuzzi and eating good food. Yay, can't wait! :) Then on Sunday it's my niece's confirmation so there'll be a family party with cakes and stuff and she'll get loads of presents!

Then April is here and I'm going to have a healthy April. I'm going to Denmark on May 5th and I want to fit into my spring jacket... (cus weather is much better over there!) so I need to watch what I eat and exercise! :)


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies!!! :flower:

Hope all is well with you! :hugs:

Terri, wow, your doctor is aggressive and pro-active, it is so good!!! :thumbup: So, the SA is next... Nice avatar, btw! You look much younger than your age and very healthy, lolol! I am sure you will have a baby on your own! :winkwink:

Drauma, congratulations on your promotion and raise!!! :happydance: Enjoy your trip with friends! Jealous.... :blush:

Steph, have a wonderful baby shower. :hugs: And GL with selling the car! Be firm on the price. lolol I sold my car not along time ago, and I noticed that serous customers do no mind paying good money if the car is worth it. The others are not worth your time. Just my observation... 

lfrans?... :winkwink::hugs:

AFM< I think my nausea is at the door!!! Yay!!! Oh, at least I hope so. My bump is growing. Love it!!! DF thinks it is because I eat too much, silly boy. :dohh: I have to admit, I do eat quite a lot, but this is my baby growing, right? :blush:

Somebody asked my when DF is leaving. April 8th. Soon...


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Congrats on the raise and the promotion. It really does mean a lot when people show their appreciation for you in pay and by moving you up in the company. Good job, babe!

Steph-I hope the sale goes ok today or tomorrow or whenever it is. Make sure someone is with you when you do all that business, and takes you to the bank, etc...No one can be too safe these days. Also, have so much fun at the shower!!

Lenka-Yeah, Shady Grove Fertility is a well-oiled machine. They know what they're doing because they have been doing it for quite a while. I was very pleased with them. I called the nurse this afternoon because I have a couple more questions, so hopefully she'll get back to me in the morning. I'm happy, again, that your nausea is out the door. Your DF is too cute-You're eating too much!! It's called a baby, honey! hee hee. So you have two more weeks to spend with him. Make it count!

I'm off to do some schoolwork. My classmates are arguing over how to edit a document. Sometimes this grad school stuff is for the birds.


----------



## lfrans

terri- wow, sounds like you have a great, thorough doc. i hope they figure things out soon!!

lenka- yay no more ms. congrats, now try to enjoy! soon ull be feeling the baby moving around!

steph- good luck with all th car issues.

drauma- im glad to hear AF is finally here. sounded like it was getting annoying. congrats on the promotion. so nice to feel appreciated at work.

afm- still no baby. i am getting tired and impatient of waiting. i went for a 30 min walk today. i felthim more in my pelvis than ever before, so i think thats good. i also googled exercises to induce pregnancy and did a few - mainly squats and rolling hips on an exercise ball. ppl talk about teas and oils, but i dunno about that without talking to a doctor. bd is supposed to help, but dh feels like baby will be watching and is super uncomfortable with the idea.

hopefully he will come soon!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo lfrans! Things are getting real. I guess if you felt it more, it means that he has dropped? I hear people talking about that, so I guess the lower he gets, the more ready he is to come out, right? He's just a little guy wanting to stay inside for a few more days...awww....

I'm glad you went for a walk...next time it'll be with him in his stroller! Is your family coming down/hubs' family? Give us more details! You probably already did, but I want to hear it again now that it's so close to time. How are your parents/siblings/friends feeling?


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello everyone, I thought I'd check in this morning and see if we had any babies born yet. Sounds like you're close, lfrans...so exciting! I wonder if Madison, Natto had their lil bundles yet. Steph, you must be close to now. Eeek! Exciting! It's good to read that Lenka is feeling better and pregnancy is going well. :) terry, our time is coming soon! And welcome to the ones that have joined since I last checked in. I hope u all get BFPs real soon. 
Today is CD 7, last day to take clomid and we'll be trying this month for the first time since the mc. I'm sad and excited cause we'll be trying around the same time that I would of been due. I'm trying to stay with the hopeful excited part though. :) So in 4 more days I'll start my opks and when I get a positive, we'll drive 5 hours to stay the night and be at the clinic for 8am. Our lil spermies at the lab waiting. Hehehe! And then comes the insanity of the TWW!! Lol.


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg, welcome back!!! Nice to see you!!! Good luck with this cycle!!! 

lfrans, any news? 

Steph, Daruma, Terri, how is your weekend going? I hope the weather treats you good. It is almost April here. My favorite months of the year. 

My nausea is finally gone!!! (Steph, yep, also almost 17 weeks) I do not even have queasiness any more. It is such a nice feeling. Oh mine! I also try to divide my dinner into two parts and eat it within 3 hours, then I do not heavy feeling in my stomach at night and can sleep comfortably. Yay!!!

Enjoy your weekend. Hugs!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just have time for a REALLY quick post. I won't have too much internet access here while I'm in Seattle but I've been thinking of you ladies! Lenka-I'm so happy you are feeling better. Enjoy 2nd trimester, it's the best the best! Tynmeg--SO GLAD you checked in...GOOD LUCK!! We're rooting for you!! Terri--how are you feeling??

Been so busy here, my family keeps me up much too late. So good to see everyone, green...little buds on trees showing that at least somewhere in the world, spring is on its way...mountains.

Guy decided against buying the car because of basically a fluke. So frustrating. IF the car doesn't sell by the end of next weekend, I'm going to have to give it away. And it's worth SO MUCH more than just plain giving it away.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Grrr..I hate flakes. Sorry the sale didn't work out, but I hope someone else contacts you quickly. Is there any way your family member could sell it for you if you have to come back east?

Lenka-You don't know how excited I am to hear about your nausea being gone. Well, I'm sure not as excited as you are, but I'm glad you're feeling better. Woohoo.

Tynmeg-A HUGE welcome back. Welcome back to the thread, welcome back to TTC. It's tough with only two of us still trying and three on the way, so now we're back to being even. You would think I was a libra with my pleasure of evenness, but I'm a true Taurus, through and through.

lfrans-We know what you're probably doing. :winkwink: Hugs :hug: hee hee. Loads of ice chips are in your future.

Drauma-Is this your weekend away at the cabin with friends? I hope so...we miss you!!


----------



## lfrans

hey tynmeg- long time! GL with everything, I totally get that this is tough timing. Even though i was pregnant, when my original due date passed in december from my mc, I was pretty upset. FX!!!

Steph - grrr, so frustrating with the car. Im sure it will get sold!

Lenka - woohoo no more ms, mine ended around 17 weeks too.

AFM - no baby yet, I wasnt sure if my water broke or not yesterday - so much discharge and stuff coming out all the time... tmi lol, we went to the hospital to be sure, but nope, i think it was just wishful thinking.
Still waiting.... we have a wedding tomorrow night, so maybe the dancing will bring on labour!


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-You better take your hospital bag with you to the wedding! I think it's time!! hee hee. Also, I guess if it's not you're going to be induced on Tuesday, right? Do you have a preference? Little Matt sure is shy. I love it!!! :crib:


----------



## Essjay86

Hi everyone, 

I'm really new to BNB and this is the first place i'm posting because i have literally read all 145 pages!!! in 2 days. 

it's hard work trying to learn all these shortcuts for the forum argh.

I'm 27 (28 in July) and my DH (well we are engaged but not married but oh well) is 35, and weve been ttc for 3 months, but this month actively. We both don't have any children and I am desperate for one.
It's really frustrating as all my friends have got children, even the ones that weren't really expecting them or wanting them which is upsetting but I do believe everything happens for a reason. 
The only problem we have is were both overweight and smoke. I have cut down to 3 cigs a day, if that. But the DH still smokes a lot. it's frustrating as i feel im the only one making effort, even in the bedroom! if it was up to him we could go 3 weeks without it! Argh, i could have it every other day ;)

I am currently 10DPO. I tested yesterday but it was BFN. 
I actually dont use any OPK or anything, i have just been going off my CM. Which was EWCM on wednesday, so we BD'd, then very watery and lots of CM on the thursday. Around 4/5DPO i had terrible cramps and back ache, it hurt to do anything. I had the odd dizzy spell, then every symptom stopped around 6/7DPO. 

Had no spotting, but still get the odd twinge down there and odd back ache, slight nausea one day. I don't think i'm pregnant but if you'd have asked me last week i would have been convinced as i have never felt like that before in the middle of my cycle. 

My AF is due next Saturday. So I will test again before then, prob the friday as i'm due to go out drinking.

Hope you guys don't mind me joining, i really really enjoyed reading this thread, and so glad almost everyone has got their BFP!!.

SJ x


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome SJ! I was searching the threads just now, and I thought your screen name (EssJay) was very creative for SJ. Nice work!

Well, as you can see, we're just plodding along here....now there are four waiting for BFPs and three pregnant!

I hope this month is your month! Good luck in a few days when you test! Yeah, you definitely have to get your DF on board with things! It's not as frustrating if you are at least timing things right.

Nice meeting you. :)


----------



## Essjay86

Thanks terri, I'm so glad to have found you guys because I feel like I am going crazy constantly thinking about pregnancy and conception and implantation, and everything. I feel like if I keep chatting all this to my rl friends they will think I'm obsessed, well I am but they don't need to know this haha. 

I'm ordering a bbt from amazon tonight and some opk. 
I really want to start charting things as my mum said she had trouble ovulating and had miscarriages. Sucks. 

What are you upto this month, I'm on my phone so can't look back, are you dpo?


----------



## terripeachy

Charting will be good for you because it will tell you whether you're ovulating or not, and it's just interesting to look at throughout your cycle. I think I had an anovulatory cycle this month, so I'm pretty much just waiting for AF any day now...bo-ring. I thought I would have a vacation pregnancy, but it's not looking like this is my month. I am doing bloodwork and going to see the specialist again when AF shows. 

I just made a caramelized leek with maple bacon soup. It turned out really well. The only bad thing is that I tried to puree the hot soup, and didn't account for steam release and shot soup all over the kitchen. I still have about 2.5/4 cups remaining, but it is really good.

Have a great Sunday all. I have schoolwork/college basketball to watch for the rest of the day, so I won't be online.


----------



## Lenka78

Essjay, welcome to the group!!! Good luck this cycle. 

Terri, a caramelized leek with maple bacon soup sounds so fancy and yummy. 

Later, ladies.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha Terri about the soup going flying, sad but it did sound delicious anyway!

Welcome essjay, when's your birthday? I'm 27 going to be 28 in July :D I totally know what you mean about being obsessed...my first real month trying every day dragged by in the tww... It gets easier!


----------



## Essjay86

Haha oh Terri i shouldn't laugh but i have made that mistake before, actually only around a month ago, i remember being stood in the kitchen by myself in horror wondering how my soup had exploded! oh dear. Does sound yummy tho.

Steph - My birthday is the 13th, i'm a cancer startsign and true to it. 

-


My DH has gone abroad this morning for 5 days playing golf (men!) and i quickly POAS at 4.30am but got BFN...so definately not testing again now till friday. 
I Just made bacon and eggs, and ate the majority but then felt sick. Think i'm nervous about my driving lesson today, not had one since christmas!


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm baaaack!! :)

Welcome SJ! Great to have another cancer in the group :flower: I am 28 and will turn 29 on July 16th! Here's a site that will help you with the lingo https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
Hopefully you'll get your BFP really soon! I do recommend that you stop smoking (cus every day you've stopped prior to getting pg really helps and decreases the odds of having complications. I stopped smoking 7 months before we started ttc and it's the best decision I've ever made, this way I'm able to save the money and have some savings for babystuff when the time comes. If you stop, maybe your DF (Dear Fiancé) will tag along as well. Don't take this the wrong way though, I do know it's hard and wish you all the best :) :hugs: Prenatals and folic acid is also a great way to prep your body, oh and omega-3 (it helps brain growth in fetus and lots more).

lfrans: oh how I can't wait to see a photo of baby when it's here :D Good luck with everything! 

Steph: Sorry about the car - hope someone sees it and falls in love with it :) Here in Iceland we can take old cars in whatever shape to the scrap yard and get paid for the car... just a minimum amount, but at least it's better than just giving it away.

Terri: Your chart is all over the place! Hopefully we can just erase this cycle and start from fresh asap. Not trying to get your hopes up but 2 of my friends are pg atm and they both had an unovulatory cycle the one before getting pg.... so, FX and lots of babydust! :flower:

Lenka: yayyyyy nausea GONE! Congrats! Hopefully the next months will be easy breezy :)

Tynmeg: Hi! FX for your cycle. Glad to hear you've started ttc again :)

AFM: Hope I didn't forget anyone (I'm at work, pretty busy)
I went to the cabin, it was really nice. No internet connection so to speak and we just enjoyed playing board games, eating, taking walks and so on.

I am CD6 today. Had a very normal AF after my super-long cycle so I hope everything is back to normal. Cramping is almost gone and now I just know that I can't rely on charting alone, I just have to BD ALOT! Hee!Hee! :happydance: According to Ffoe IF everything is normal I should be o-ing April 19th-22nd but we'll see aboutt hat, hahh!

I have a short vacation coming up in a month, going to see Timberlake in Denmark and do some shopping. We planned this trip many months ago and I always thought I would be pg by then so I'd buy baby stuff and preggo-clothes. I guess not! Hopefully we'll be able to go abroad when I do eventually get pg! Everything is so expensive in Iceland, much better to fly abroad and shop there like a maniac. Well, instead I'll be able to have a drink out in the sun in Denmark, yay, always look at the bright side of life! :) 
Work is pretty busy this week, my colleague lost her mother-in-law last Thursday and will be off work most of this week, but I'll try to open bnb at home at least.


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome back, Drauma! Glad to hear you had a nice time with friends, and have another vacation coming up. Woohoo!! I'm also glad you're back on track with your temping and everything. Don't forget to also use those OPKs so you at least have a warning of when O day is coming.

I realized that my sleeping patterns haven't been very good lately. Hubs has been having bad dreams, and he'll swat at me (like a bee) during the night, and I jump up. Usually I'm a really good sleeper, but these hitting dreams just won't do. Also, he feels the need to talk to me when I'm in bed, and he's still watching tv, putting dinner away, etc..So maybe that's why I have so many ups and downs. Because of this, I have no idea what's going on. I expect AF anyday because of the anovulatory nature, but I'm just not sure. So..I have supplies in my purse, and I'm going along my day as normal.

I'm getting ready to leave work to go celebrate the first day of baseball in Bmore, so I'm excited about that. Oh, and I watched Chopped last night, and someone put hot soup in the blender, and it burned his hand! I'm not the only amateur out there. :)

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: I only have 4 OPK left (There's only one company that sells the super cheap ones here in Iceland and they're waiting for a new delivery) so I'm just gonna try the old fashioned way this month, just gonna be super active at the gym, eat healthy food and BD like crazy. Hopefully by next cycle I'll have my OPK's if I need them ;)

Hopefully it's just your DH's sleeping frenzy that's messing with your temping! What could explain his bad dreams though? Is he under a lot of stress from work or anywhere? Hopefully it'll sort itself out soon :hugs:


----------



## Essjay86

Hi Drauma, Thanks for the warm welcome.
I have been taking the seven seas trying for a baby tablets, and i'm really not enjoying my cigs at the moment anyway so i dont think it will take me long to completely cut them out. I can go all weekend without one, but at work they break my day up so i have 2 or 3. eeek. i know it needs to stop. 
I also bookmarked that lingo page thanks ;)
Timberlake, as in Justin Timberlake? 


Lenka - When i was reading through all 145 pages on here i cried when you got your BFP :) I was so happy for you. 

What does AFM stand for? It's not in the lingo?


- So Today, like i said i tested at 4.30am and got BFN, but omg i have felt so awful today :( Bad headaches all day, felt sick all day. I havent eaten since bfast, but i'm not making some homemade soup, i really need it i'm so starving but just feel awful. 

I'm really hoping i'm still in it this month.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Wow our group is getting bigger and bigger! 

Essjay, thank you so much for your comment about my BFP making you cry. :hugs: It melted my heart and I went back and re-read my posts back in January. Wow, seems like ages ago. 

Regarding AFM. I have no idea what it stands for. :haha: English is not my native language, so I cope ladies here and pretend to be "cool" :blush::haha: Are u from the US yourself? 

Drauma, welcome back! Glad you had fun on the weekend. From what I have read, healthy diet is so important when trying to conceive. So, go girl! :thumbup:

Terri, I was sleep walking when I was a kid. Quite often. Nowadays, I only talk and scream at night :haha: But when I scream, the whole neighborhood can here that. :blush: Crazy!

Steph, forgot to mention that I am sorry that you could not sell your car. Hope you get it solved! How are you feeling? 

lfrans, your baby boy is so punctual. 40 weeks, look at him. :hugs:

Tynmeg, how have you been? :flower:

I have my next scan tomorrow. And I am worried as always...


----------



## Essjay86

Lenka I am in the UK. :)

Ooh a scan how exciting, why are you worried?

I'm watching one born every minute right now nd crying my eyes out. 
I was really ill earlier, I managed to eat my soup but then had really bad cramps and diahorrea (tmi sorry) still got a headache too argh.


----------



## terripeachy

AFM means As For Me...so when I do my update after talking to everyone else, I say, AFM, blah blah, my chart sucks, blah blah. HA!!HA!!

SJ-I guess you really are waiting for AF, huh? I hope she doesn't show up. How many more tests do you have? I like reading about other people testing, but I am not a big tester.

Lenka-fxfxfx. I'm sure your scan will be fine, but I'm excited about it as well. What do you learn at this scan? 

Steph-O's Win!!! Good thing you're not at home listening to everyone crying..the game was kind of boring, but it was super fun being out in the city with everyone else. The weather was great; upper 60s and sunny, and everyone is so happy. There were many Red Sox fans in town, but we made 'em feel bad for not supporting the home team! hee hee. Just kidding. We're nice fans around here.

Drauma-So you guys don't get too worn out, my doc said that every other day is good, so even though you're young and excited, you don't want to get too overwhelmed with BD....so every other day should still work. I hope you can get some new OPKs soon, though.


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ: As for me... That's what AFM stands for. When you turn your post to news of yourself :) and yes, Justin Timberlake :) we're going to see him in Denmark. Well, he's coming to Iceland in August but we already booked our trip when he announced it. We're visiting my brother-in-law and his DG so it's nice :)

Lenka: i'm sure your scan will turn out just fine :* and don't worry, English is my third language :) well I have a bachelor's degree in English but it was still the third language I learned :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: Yup, every other day is our plan :D glad to hear the baseball season is off to a good start. We don't have it here in Iceland. Soccer is the biggest sport here.

SJ, this Seven Seas stuff, is it the one that has omega-3 in it or something else? I work for a fish oil company and Seven Seas buys all their fish oil/omega-3 from me :) 

I went to the gym last night and I have really sore muscles today, but it was fun :) going back tonight!!!


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma - The seven seas has folic acid plus iron & vitamin D. I just don't know where to start with all this, i've ordered my bbt thermometer but i quickly looked at the charts and totally dont understand then so hopefully there are instructions. Why cant getting pregnant be simple?! lol. 
I'm a little jealous your seeing JT too!

Terri - I am an addictive tester, i promised myself id wait till fri but i tested again this morning and got BFN, I cant get my head around how different i've felt since i think i ovulated. It's so different, but because i had a dodgy belly last night and have felt sick i really think it's just a bug because me and DF just haven't bd'd enough. 

AFM (woop, im getting a hang of this, thanks) I have felt achey and tired ALL day still got back pain and headache. Didn't feel hungry at lunch but i had a bit of soup, and then literally had a massive dinner because i was so hungry when i got home from work. 

are frer really good? i've just been using the cheap ones off amazon.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Sorry you're feeling so badly, and I think the consensus on tests is that FRERs are much better than the internet tests, but if you're a compulsive tester, they can get expensive. I have bought FRERs, and a dollar store test or two, but I have only tested, like three times. HA!!HA!! 

If you go to the fertility friend website, they have games and instructions on how to take your BBT temperature. It is a great website and will tell you everything you need to know about temping. Then you can store your temps, and share your chart with the rest of us! :ninja:

Drauma-Good for you for getting to the gym. Yeah! It's finally warming up here. It's been in the 60s two days in a row, so I'm really happy about that. 

I think hubs made his appointment to get his SA done. I hope we don't really need it, but at least he's doing his share, so I'm a little excited about that. When AF comes, I'll schedule my ultrasound and CD3 bloodwork.


----------



## lfrans

hello ladies.
so... i havent been on in a few days because baby came yesterday around noon. i went to my friends wedding sunday evening, danced a bit then my contractions came a bit stronger and my back hurt.

we went home and went to sleep or tried. contractions came every 5min for an hour so we went to hospital. i went in at 5cm dilated. within an hour was 7cm... but... i did bot progress much past that, got to 8. then got stuck. by 11am they decided to do a c-section. 

myles richard was born at 12:05 and is perfect. 7lb9oz, 19inches

ill post pics later


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, OMG, what an existing news!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!! :hugs: Welcome to this beautiful world, Myles Richard Blend!!! How are you feeling, dear? :flower:

I had my doctors appointment today, but they did not do a scan. :shrug: They were not supposed to. We just listened to the bbay's heart with a Doppler and they told me to come back when I am 21 weeks for a scan. 

Essjay, the UK is very dear to my heart. I spent a couple of years there (Oxford in particular), when I was in my early twenties. Last year I visited my very close girlfriend, who lives in London, we also went to Oxford for a couple of days. So many nice memories. Beautiful, beautiful town full of history. London is also something!

Regarding this gf of mine. We have been friends since the 1st grade. She started to ttc almost at the same time when we did. This morning she called me on Skype and said her pregnancy test was negative and she was so upset. I told her my experience about how I found out that I was pregnant, that I took a test and the test line was so pale... she was like: what? Mine is also pale pink! what does it mean? I almost screamed: it means u are pregnant, silly! show me the test! she ran to the bathroom and showed me the test. It had two lines!!! So I was the first one to know the news, even though it happened by accident. I am sooo happy for her!! :happydance:

How are you ladies? :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

LFRANS CONGRATS ON YOUR PERFECT BABY BOY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sure you'll be busy with the little one but I hope you update and....of course, post pictures...of your new little angel!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: How are you feeling???

Thinking of you ladies a lot. Still haven't sold the car but I've gotten a couple of bites so far. So busy every day I just can't believe it.

Terri good luck with your hubby's :spermy: hehe I just wanted to use that smilie


----------



## lfrans

im on ipad so pics are ok...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lfrans: Awwwww how ADORABLE!! Congratulations! He looks so perfect! :crib:
How are you feeling yourself? 

Steph: looking forward to you selling the car and coming back to us full time ;)

Lenka: I think it's normal not to do a scan at this time if everything feels normal. In Iceland it's only the first sonar, then at 12 weeks and then at 20. Then usually nothing until it's time to give birth or if something feels odd. So I wouldn't worry :)
How incredibly funny about your gf!! Haha, guess not everyone is as obsessed with getting pg as others :) Bless her and congratulations to her as well :)

Terri: yay for spring! It varies between 40 and 50 here... Nothing crazy yet, but way better than snowstorms and freezing :)

SJ: I agree with Terri, I had no idea about any of this until these lovely ladies here introduced me to Fertility Friend :)
Where in the UK do you live? I lived in London from 2005-2006 and I look at London as my second home :) I've lived in West Molesey, close to Manor House and then in Harrow on the Hill. I travel to the UK quite frequently actually. I was there in last May when my DB graduated from Imperial.

AFM: My DB gave me an out of the blue present yesterday :D A beautiful ring and a set of matching earrings. He's sooo sweet :) :kiss:
First day today of no candy or soda! And guess what, my colleague just came hom from a business trip and brought 3 types of candies that are just laying there in a bowl in the cafiteria, 3 meters away from me! :dohh: ARGH! Well, I just have to be strong :)


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-Congratulations, mama!! I wanted to write -we know what lfrans is doing, wink wink, but I didn't. I'm so excited for you, and Myles is perfect!! Thanks for posting the picture. Yeah, how are you feeling. Are you still in the hospital? I know in the US, people with a c-section get to stay two days or three days versus vaginal deliveries. I am so happy right now...don't leave us, ok? Oh, so is his birthday March 31 or April 01? You seem so calm. I would be screaming from the rooftops!

Drauma-Why no candy? Just because? You are strong...you can do it! That was really nice of DB. Maybe he's working his way up to the BIG ring. hee hee. I hope so..you guys seem really perfect for each other.

Lenka-Congrats to your girlfriend...such exciting news. An acquaintance of mine (well, a guy i went to high school with and still see periodically), just had twins the other day. A boy and a girl. He is a twin, and his brother had twins last year (a boy and a girl). It's funny how genetics work. I'm really happy for the most recent couple because she had a stillborn baby last year or the year before and it was so devastating. Now she is blessed with two beautiful babies at the same time and they are perfectly healthy. Life is amazing...ok..getting sappy here. it's your fault lfrans!

<3 <3 :flower: :flower: to all.


----------



## Essjay86

lfrans - Congrats!! he is gorgeous. I have seen SO many cute newborns recently aaahhhhh. 

...


I live in the northwest of england and have only been to london once. I did enjoy it but its so busy and i felt the people were a bit rude! I have travelled to europe many times and been across the pond to NY and Florida (to disneyland) woop. My DF's parents have a holiday home out there. At the moment we are saving for a holiday to Greece next june for my friends wedding...so we really need to be careful with the timing of getting pregnant. 

I bought a Clearblue test today, i'm going to do it friday just because i'm going out drinking fri night and would like to know for definate. AF is due saturday. If i am honest with myself i know i'm not pregnant, but a part of me wants to cling onto the hope for one more day. ahhh, i am a loser. I have achey bb's today which is normal.

Had a catch up with my girls tonight :) my friend Jenna is so pregnant she looks gorgeous with it.


----------



## terripeachy

I think the idea of a 2014 baby is out the window for me. I'm feeling bad tonight but tomorrow I will know for sure. :cry: The good :shrug: news is that I can get my bloodwork/ultrasound on Saturday or Monday. I'll call for an appt. in the morning. 

Hubs has tomorrow off so he said he was going to do his SA tomorrow. I sure hopes he follows through. If not, he'll be in trouble because I'm getting to the point where if he doesn't want to do his part, neither do I. My insurance doesn't cover donors. How mean am I right now? Feeling blue.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies! :flower:

Very quick post.

1) lfrans, your baby is soooo soooo cute!!! 

2) Terri, donors...??? What happened to our always positive, ambitious, optimistic Terri? :shrug: Common, girl. You most likely did not ovulate this month, which is very common, so, next month you will definitely do! And you will still have a chance for a 2014 baby! :hugs: You must be feeling blue today and I can assure you in 2 todays you will be back on track again. :winkwink: Chin up! :flower:


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Terri i feel your pain. My other half is so lazy, and sometimes we only bd once a week, which gets me down because i want it so much. So sometimes i resent his attitude. I hope your hubs does his bit for you and stay positive, it will happen for us soon i can feel it.

I tested with clearblue this morning and got BFN. Which i expected but i'm not down about it. I signed up to FF yesterday, and my BBT arrived from amazon as did my OPK. So i am so excited to start charting next cycle. I hope i can keep it up. I really need to know if i am ovulating or not. I thought AF was due today but according to FF its monday, i have a 34 day cycle. 

Happy Friday guys x


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks...I'm not ready just yet to say that AF is here. I feel crampy and had a small clotty (I know, gross) bit of blood this morning when I went to the bathroom. I have on a pad so I can monitor what's going on. We'll see as the day progresses.

I fell asleep soon after my post, and I had to wake up early for work today, so I didn't talk to hubs except to say 'bye, love you.' I'm sure he will let me know when he gets his test done, and when I get home, if I see the brown paper bag on the table, I'll know he didn't do it. I'm not seriously thinking about donors, I was just being snippy.

Sj-Sorry for the BFN today, but at least you can go out and have fun with your friends. Did you read up on tracking your temperature? Any questions, just ask.

Everyone else-Have a great Friday!!


----------



## Essjay86

Terri - Yeh i watched the videos on FF and now have a much better understanding of how all this works. I'm hoping to just use this next month getting my chart right and hopefully reconnecting with my DF to get him on the same page as me then hopefully we can get BFP soon. 

I need to cut down on caffiene too right? Jeez i have been reading up on what to do and what not to do when ttc. I need to make some serious lifestyle changes.


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! I drink a cup of coffee a day, and I don't drink soda. Well, if I do drink soda, it's few and far between, and my soda of choice is Sprite, so that's caffeine free...I think you can do what you want, but they say that you want to try to be as healthy as possible because you never know when that baby will be conceived. It does get tiring after a while, but one day it will be worth it.

Good for you for looking up that stuff.

Ok..I've returned to reality. The witch got me. :hissy:

I've scheduled my bloodwork for 7a Monday morning. There is one test where you can't eat after 10pm, and I'm going out tonight, so I don't want to risk doing the test tomorrow, although as :jo: as I am, I will probably be back home by 10. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: So sorry about your cycle. I wish you a great new cycle and I'm sure your DH follows through and does his bit :)

SJ: It's great to hear you're serious about this. Making a baby is a massive lifestyle change itself so adjusting a few things is just normal to make it easier. I drank a massive amount of coca cola before I started ttc (I don't drink coffee, ever) and it's been a bit hard weaning myself off it, but I'm down to only drinking a glass or two on weekends. I've also limited alcohol intake and try not to drink any bad things in the tww. 

AFM: Right now I'm on cycle day 11 and haven't felt anything out of the ordinary so I'm just going on hope here. I really hope this cycle will be normal and nothing like the last one! Went to a birthday party last night and it was great fun :) Today it's my grandad's birthday, he's 79, and we're going over to his house for some cake, the whole family. Sounds like I have a nice Saturday coming up :)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## terripeachy

Nice jump this morning, Drauma, but with your irregular cycle last month, I'll take it easy on the excitement. Congrats to your gramps. hee hee. What do you call him, Grandpa, Pop-Pop, Grandad? I called one of my grandfathers, Grandpa, and the other one who has passed, Pop-Pop. Love grandparents! I'm sad I only have one still living, but he's 99, so he's been around a long time. 

Hubs went to get his car fixed first thing yesterday morning, and they kept his car all day so he did not go to the doctor's office. He was prepared to go as the bag was moved from one side of the table to the other. hee hee. Of course, now that AF is here, he could have gotten up this morning and made his appointment as it's only been a 4 day hold, and that is acceptable, but he's snoozing away. He stayed up until 2am last night drinking, so I'm sure he's forgotten all about it. I'm not upset, but now we have to wait until AF leaves (I will not BD during AF, like some people), and then he can hold again. Thankfully AF doesn't stick around long, so by next Thursday or Friday he should be ready to submit his :spermy: My gf said 'give him a few weeks...' I was like 'A few weeks. Nope. No time for that.' She was 3 years younger when she went through all this, so I don't have a few weeks. I still won't be ready to do my first IUI until May if we go that route, so I need to give him a few weeks. HA! My results will be back to me by Monday afternoon.

Sorry for the book. Have a great day all! <3, :flower:


----------



## Tynmeg

Omg! He is gorgeous! Congratulations Lfrans, I'm do excited for you. I hope you are feeling alright and have a speedy recovery. 
I don't have time to write to everyone right now, i will later.
CD 14, waiting for a positive OPK at this point. Eeek!
Talk soon, everyone have an awesome day! :)


----------



## Essjay86

Aw that's one thing that really sad my last grandparent, my grandad died last year. So sad :( bit Omg 99uears old is amazing!!

I will need to look into what iui is so I can keep up with the convo. 

Sorry this is just a quick message I have to admit I have had a wicked weekenD. I went to bierkeller yesterday and to my friends tonight to plan her wedding abroad so I'm a little tipsy. But this is my last drink for a while. 

AF still not here yet but only due on Monday I think. Been doing my temps n it dropped today so that a sign AF is due right? Ahahah i need sleep. I'll be back once I'm sober. 

Seriously last day of eating crap food n drinking n smoking because I'm going to make this baby happen xx


EDIT - So y AF arrived just now, as expected. New cycle here i come! See ya in 2 weeks ;)


----------



## terripeachy

IUI is intrauterine insemination. Basically, they take the sperm sample and then shoot it in me. HA!!HA!! Nice description, huh? Supposedly, that's better because the timing is perfect and the sperm should immediately start fertilizing the egg. Of course, it's not perfect a lot of the times, but I think I would have a better chance than timing everything.

My ultrasound and blood work appointment is first thing tomorrow morning. I'll let you guys know how it went when I get to work.

SJ-Your party sounded like a lot of fun. I would take my temp starting when AF gets here. If you don't have a baseline, it's hard to gauge what is happening. Just wait a few more days, and then start temping. Plus, with your drinking last night your temps can be affected too. Everybody is different. Oh..I just read your edit. So start temping now, and put your chart in your signature! hee hee. I'm sad hugs:)/glad AF is here. Time to start this process off right!

Hi everyone else!! lfrans-how are things coming along, MOM?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Sorry guys I wasn't able to check in during the weekend, there was so much to do! 

Terri: hope your appointment went well this morning FX!! 
Here in Iceland we speak Icelandic so I don't call my granddad any of those Engilsh words. The word we have for it here is AFI. And my grandma is called AMMA. :) Then we say MAMMA for mom and PABBI for daddy. We don't have any other nicknames for these people, just these four terms. Icelandic lesson 101 ;)

SJ: So proud of you for taking the step towards a healthier life :) Good luck! I know it might get tough but believe me, once you think about the purpose it gets easier :) Sorry about AF, hopefully your time will come soon.

Tynmeg: Sending your egg good thoughts ;)

AFM: CD 13 today. My jump on Saturday is because I was drinking on Friday and woke up late... so no news there. Then I totally forgot about temping Sunday and this morgning cus I've been super busy! But I'm not worried... seems like temping might even not be working for me since I never had a real jump last cycle and yet my doctor said I had ovulated.... I don't know what to think and I'm just staying relaxed and BD-ing every other day like planned. I'm getting super excited for Denmark, shopping, Tivoli and seeing JT! Oh I can't wait! Have any of you northern America ladies been to Europe? Where to if you have?
I've been bringing clothes that don't fit me to work and the girls here are going crazy, buying them all almost. I'm just selling them cheap so I have a little more money to shop in Denmark :) H&M is there!!! Yes, There's no H&M in Iceland because the market is too small they say. I'm okay with it, i just means we can shop more when we go abroad and shop less at home, and not everyone is wearing the same clothes like in Sweden and Denmark. Everyone there shops at H&M and everyone has the same wardrobe, hehe!

Okay, maybe I should get working.... Monday is lazy day after a massive weekend! I baked a cake last night for a friend, it was her 30th birthday last week and we're celebrating it today :) I'll leave you with a photo of the lovely cake I did, it was gone in 15 mintues!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-What kind of cake is on the inside? It looks really good though, regardless. Thanks for the Icelandic lesson. Here there are so many names and things people call their grandparents. My coworker's name is Denise and she wanted her grandkids to call her GrandD. That didn't work out and they just call her grandma. hee hee. She thinks that sounds to old though. That's cool about selling all your clothes to make money for your trip. You're a good coworker. :) I went to Germany in the 90s for my family reunion, and my family did a small tour of Paris, Lichtenstein, Switzerland. Then I went to Russia in 1989 with an exchange program. Those are the only places in Europe I've been, but I would love to return. There are a lot of places to see. Since I started motorcycling, most of my adventures have been in the US. I appreciate our country so much more with the wind in your face, and checking things out from atop a motorcycle! hee hee.

I went to the fertility center for my Day 4 blood draw and ultrasound. I have exactly 12 follicles growing and hopefully one of them will get fertilized this time around. I have 5 on my left and 7 on my right. I also had a fibroid on my left side, but she said that if the HSG worked fine, it has probably just been sitting there and isn't an issue. Phew! It scared me when she said there was a fibroid. As far as the follicles go, they like to see >10, so I'm in good shape there for so early in my cycle. I will find out what my bloodwork results are this afternoon, and hubs is going on Wednesday for his :spermy: analysis. So...I'm feeling pretty good knowing there are follicles, so now we just have to figure out what else is going on, if anything. If everything's fine, I'll be super relieved. We have to make a follow up appointment at some point to go over the plan of action, but I'll talk to the nurse and hubs about that when she calls me this afternoon.

That's the latest. I feel pretty good at this point, but I'll report back when the nurse calls me.


----------



## Draumabaun85

GREAT NEWS Terri!!! :D :D :happydance: FX FX FX for everything! :)


----------



## Essjay86

Terri- Great News!! hope everything works out fab for you :) Keep us updated.

Drauma - That cake looks amazing!! I cant believe you don't have H&M, i love that place.


I think i sorted my signature now???


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Yeah! Looks good. I'm all about team yellow, although I prefer green to yellow. hee hee.


----------



## Essjay86

team yellow? you've confused me there :0


----------



## terripeachy

Oh sorry..you put the yellow stork on your signature. So pink is/hoping for a girl, blue is/hoping for a boy, and yellow is any baby, just a baby. hee hee. WHEN I find out I'm pregnant, I don't want to know the gender, so I'm Team Yellow (or green). HA!!HA!! I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Draumabaun85

The cake itself is just home made brown sponge layers, but then there's nougat butter cream and Daim pieces. It was heaven! :) 

I am team yellow atm. I don't care if I get a boy or a girl, but when the time comes I think I'll want to know the gender, just to be able to prepare a bit more :) Hopefully we'll be talking about the gender of our babies before too long! :flower: :flower: :flower:

I remembered charting this morning, yay! My temp this morning was 97,7! I've never been that high apart from times I was temping way later than usual and early last cycle when I was ill. I feel great today, had massive cramping down there yesterday and fell asleep for 3 hours (!!!) when I got home from work. We had a very late dinner and then fell asleep again at 2am after watching the new Game of Thrones episode and American Idol. I wasn't tired at all this morning and slept really well, and yet my temp was that "high"... Hopefully this is a good sign, we'll see tomorrow :) (Shame on me for forgetting the 2 days vefore today.... I know!)

How is everyone doing? I'm anxiously waiting for news up here :)
Since I asked about traveling, I have been to the US if you're wondering. I went to New York in 2007 and from there to LA where I rented a red Mustang and took a road trip through LA, Vegas, Reno, Lake Tahoe, Sacramento, San Francisco, Santa Barbara and then back to LA for a week and then back to NY and home. This was a 3 week trip altogether in AUGUST and oh dear lord. The streets were melting from the heat in NY and stuck under my shoes and in Vegas we couldn't go outside for a walk until 4 am and only for 30 minutes, the heat was so intense (104°F in NY and 108°F in Vegas). I think I'll visit the States some other month next time 
I've also traveled in Europe. I've been to Denmark 3 times, Sweden twice, Norway twice, England 6 times and lived there for a year, Croatia, Germany, Spain three times, Italy, The Netherlands and Belgium. And I'm going to Denmark for the 4th time in just 26 days and 20 hours!! :D :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-That cake sounds absolutely amazing. Yum yum..

You sure are a world traveler. It's great to travel because you get to experience so many different things and meet so many interesting people. I'll admit, August is probably the worst month to go most places in the US because it's so hot, but you also don't want to go to a lot of places in the dead of winter either. I prefer the heat over the cold though, so I'd take the heat anyday. I just have to wear sweat appropriate outfits! hee hee. I love San Francisco. Well, probably everyone loves it, but it is really expensive. I haven't been there in years, so I should probably try to get back there sometime soon. It's so pretty and everyone is so nice. They also have great food there (you know I love eating out!). I have such great memories of that city. *sigh*


----------



## lfrans

Hi all, no time to reply to everyone. 
Tynmeg, Im keeping my fingers crossed for you,
Terri- fertility clinic sounds like it is very reassuring.

Ive had my hands full with baby and it has for the most part been wonderful. The first few days were super emotional. Baby blues are totally real, I would cry for every reason possible. I had a long conversation with my husband as I was scared I was going over the edge to post partum depression, but i think it was just my crazy hormones and now im much better.

Im pretty happy, my body is not back to normal, but getting there. I put on about 25 lbs in the pregnancy and i dont own a scale, so dont know what i weigh, but feel like most of my bump is gone. My boobs on the other hand have turned into sore melons. They are huge and breastfeeding is really not so easy. I have some trouble latching on sometimes and have some battered nipples as a result. Im looking into lactation consultants, in the meantime have been pumping and/or bottle feeding formula/breastmilk 1-2x per day to give myself a bit of a healing break.

When it doesnt hurt though, it is wonderful to have him so close to me.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: San Francisco felt so similar to my home in Reykjavík, Iceland. Ocean breeze and friendly people everywhere. I felt like I was in a new Icelandic city when I was there, really nice.

lfrans: I feel for your boobs!! Breastfeeding is really hard and only a small percentage of women who can do it with no fuzz. Some women can't do it at all. Like my sister-in-law found out in a week of boob sores and nothing working. Turned out the little boy's tongue was a bit odd so he couldn't get the nipple. All sort of things that can affect breastfeeding. So don't worry if it's not going 100% :) If it's meant to be you'll get the hang of it before you knkow it. If not, you're not a bad mama <3 Just remember that :)


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-Thanks for checking in! I'm sorry you have sore boobies as well, and yeah, like Drauma said, it's hard work breastfeeding, but if you want to do it, you'll find a way. How is your husband doing? Don't forget to treat him to something so he doesn't feel left out. :winkwink: It's understandable that your emotions are all over the place too. I love your updates and am just smiling so big for you. 

Drauma-Oh, if your town is like San Francisco, then you are very fortunate.


----------



## Essjay86

I'd love to go to San Fran! seriously, it looks gorgeous. I have travelled quite a bit but i don't have the money to go to all the places i really want to, like jamaica, cuba, safari in africa, roadtrip around america....oh the things i'd do if i had the money!

Terri - I'm team yellow, but id really love a girl, my DF really wants a boy, but id be happy either way. To be honest all my friends have stole my baby names, so if it was to be a girl i'd be stuck for a name now ;)

lfrans - It's great you are attempting breast feeding, i will try and do that when i have a baby, but i've heard it can be real hard so if it isn't working dont feel bad, just do what feels right x

drauma (and everyone) - This taking temps....well... does it drop, then rise quite a lot? I'm just wondering, if i wait for it to rise then will i miss ovulation? does that make sense?


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,
I am glad you all doing good!

I am so sad now... My DF left to Bali yesterday for 2 weeks, so I am so lonely here now. For those who did not know, we moved to CA a few months ago, so I do not really know anybody here yet. We work from home, so it is quite challenging to meet new people and to be honest not quite easy for me... My heart is just aching. I found this website that tacks airplanes live and have been refreshing it every 5 minutes. He is still in the air. It is a 14 hr flight. That is why I did not go with him. Way too much in the air. I could not fall sleep at al, I slept for about 4 hrs max... Sorry, ladies. Just had to get it out of my chest... I hope tomorrow I will feel much better. 

Terri, still waiting for ur test results? 

Hugs to all!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Oh dear...sorry to hear you are so sad and lonely. Have you been out to see the sunrise like you planned? Go do it tomorrow for two weeks. Do you keep a journal? Maybe that will keep you busy as well. I'm sorry also to hear that you haven't made any friends yet...you need to go find some friends! Maybe there is a pregnancy group or something out there (lamaz class or something) where you can meet some people. :hugs: Luckily, he'll only be gone for two weeks. 

Yes, I got my test results from the nurse today. My numbers looked good. I compared them to some other sites that I saw on fertility and stuff. The only thing that was high was my prolactin (pituitary gland hormone that produces breastmilk). In normal men and women, it's usually low and pregnant women it's higher. I have to take a retest because they usually look for <26, and I was slightly elevated at 28.4. She said they worry when people have prolactin of 40 or higher. My Estradiol was 40.1, FSH was 8.65, LH was 8.17, TSH was 2.15, and my AFC (the follicle count) was 12. According to my research, you want FSH greater than LH, and approximately a 1:1 ratio. Not bad!!

SJ-Your temps will probably jump all around pre O, but you'll get a jump of 0.3 or 0.4 degrees higher and that usually means you ovulated. Once you get three days of elevated temperature, FF will put crosshairs and show you ovulated. You want to BD before you get that temp jump because once you get the crosshairs proving that you ovulated, it's too late (for the most part) to conceive, and you're just BD'ing for fun. The egg only sticks around for 24 hours, so it's a small window. Go look on the other threads, and you'll see plenty of people's charts in your signature. Don't look at mine though because mine are crazy. The TWW people usually have good charts because they are young and healthy, and have fresh eggs. hee hee. Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ: Wow.. my charting is aaaall over the place! :/ I'm only charting my second cycle right now so I'm of no help. I have irregular cycles and no idea what's wrong with me. Doctor can't find anything to pin point for me. That's why I'm just doing the old fashioned cycle right now, eat healthy, excercise and we try to BD every other day. 

Lenka: I'm so sorry to hear you feel so sad. Hopefully when he lands in Bali you'll be able to relax and enjoy being by yourself (you need to cherish it while you can, teehee). There must be some groups of nice preggo ladies that you could hang out with and meet someone. I bet there are plenty of women out there that don't know many people in the area, or none at all even. You could sign up for some classes to do when you're not working, morning, lunch, evenings. Catch up on your favorite tv-shows you haven't seen for ages, go for walks, experiment in the kitchen. Take up knitting or crocheting for the baby. Visit the library, go to the mall, to a cafe.. skype with old friends or family.... There's plenty to do if you think about it and two weeks will hopefully fly by in no time :)

Terri: Great to hear your test are looking great! :D

Nothing new from me... just crazy at work and lots of holidays coming up, yay! :D There are lots of days we get off work around this time. April 24th is the first day of summer and we get a day off, Thursday and Friday before Easter we get off along with Easter Monday. Then May 1st we get off too because it's Labour day. And then I get May 2nd off too just for fun and I'm off to Denmark on the 5th... I know you know, I'm just so super excited! :D


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you, ladies for your support!!! :hugs: I feel so much better today. Drauma, you were right, once he had landed in Bali, I could relax and went to bed and slept till 9.15am today. So no sunset yet, Terri. :haha: lolol But I am going to the beach this evening, just to take a walk. Yes, Drama, this is exactly what I am going to do while he is away. And you know what, I am that type of person who is never bored on my own. I have bought a few Russian books, I love reading about Romanov Dynasty, rulers of Russia from 1613 until the Russian Revolution of February 1917. They were shot to death by the Bolsheviks...

Well, I also feel so much better physically. I even forget about my pregnancy sometime... :dohh: Oh, I also learnt that my first love, who I was living with for 5 years in my early twenties, rather his girlfriend is pregnant and her due day is September 7th, just like mine!!! Weird... But I am happy for him, he always wanted kids...

Terri, so happy that your results are good!!!! :happydance: I am not surprised. Once you get you hubby's results, what are your next step? 

Drauma, I hear you about expensive cloth in Europe!!! Here, in the USA, it is so much cheaper, especially when you know where and when to shop. Denmark sounds awesome. I have traveled a bit too (England, France, Spain, Turkey, Israel, Sweden, Morocco, Cypress, Tunisia, Egypt), but there are still a few places to visit on my Bucket list. I would love to explore Italy, by car, without hotel reservations... Amazing country. And Santorini, Greece... Just a relaxed vacation there... It's a shame that Europe is so far away from here. These long flights are party poopers. lolol :haha:

SJ, good luck with temping. Are you using ovulation strips? Sorry if I missed it. They are quit cheap online.

lfrans, yep, breast-feeding is very painful... But so beneficial for you kid. Please keep us posted, how he is doing. It is so interesting.

Steph, where are you??? :flower:

Tynmeg, how are you? :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Glad you got some sleep and some new books. All very cool! You guys are real travelers, and yes, it is expensive to fly to Europe from here, and you need more than a few days vacation, so it's more difficult to travel unless you have a job where you can work while away, or get lots of vacation time!
I'm very pleased that my results were good. Maybe I should "try" to just take it easy, but I'm a Type A personality, so once I get something in my head, I have to keep going until success. Once we get the results, I'm willing to try IUI one or two times, and then move to IVF if need be. My insurance is fine with moving straight to IVF if over 40 (which I will be by the time we get all the results back), but it's so invasive, so I'd like to start with a few timed "shots" right to the egg if possible, and then if they have to pull one or two eggs out to try to fertilize, so be it. I feel like we're getting close, so I'm happy. It would be amazing if an IUI worked on the first time as May is my bday month, so here's to positive thinking.*clinking of glasses* hee hee. 

Drauma-Yay for summer, and Easter and all those other holidays. So lucky....

SJ-Just keep temping. Usually during AF, temps are pretty random. When you see that jump, it's all gravy from there. That means, it's just a waiting game, icing on the cake, etc... hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies I'm baaaaaack! Seattle was great and warm (well, for the second half) and I ended up selling my car! It was worth a lot more than I sold it for but it's done, we're not paying insurance on it anymore, and it went to a good home. :happydance:

I caught up on all the posts you chatty ladies! Terri--I'm a little confused. So does this mean you'll do IUI immediately or next month or what's going on with that? Glad to hear things are good on your end!!

Lenka--enjoy your sunrise walks! It's always hard to be the one left behind. Have you tried Meetup yet? I did some groups while I was in Seattle and they were enjoyable. This area is too small to have any but being pregnant helps you meet people. Hopefully by the time your baby comes around you'll have met some other moms. It's so hard to be doing this so far away from family

Drauma--looks like you have so many things going on! How exciting!

Lfrans--keep up with that breastfeeding. My friend had her baby just a few days before you did, and I asked her a few days ago how it was going now. With a baby having trouble latching (and she's an experienced breastfeeder) and a too-large nipple, she was in all sorts of terrible pain, bleeding, etc. But it's better now! She says we should start a breastfeeding campaign called "It gets better...really!" Hopefully you and baby are getting to know each other :hugs: And spam away with those ipad photos, please!

Spring has reached New England! It was 60 degrees and sunny so I excused the 30 mph winds just this once. Tomorrow dh and I are going hiking! 

Just took my glucose tolerance drink so I'm off to the labs to get my blood drawn (ew)...so please excuse my hyperness from the sugar weeeeeee


----------



## Lenka78

lolol, Steh, you r funny! GL with the glucose test! So you do continue hiking? Because we still go hiking also, but I am so paranoid I might fall... But at the same time, even when I eat a salad when I am out, I keep thinking: oh, I hoped it was washed properly, all ingredients are fresh, my fork is clean bla bla bla... 

Ladies, any updates? You have been so quit lately. Terri, how are you dear? lfrans?

Its 8.40 am today (Friday), I opened my work email, so much work to do, I closed it without even blinking my eyes and am going to enjoy the morning sun till 10am, then I will start working. 

DF writes that the food is so good and inexpensive in Bali, a seafood soup is like $1, a whole grilled fish is $7, freshly squeezed juices from different tropical fruits is $2. He sais that the beach reminds him of one in the Dominican, but there are more tourists and cars in Bali... 

Have a nice Friday ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

Nothing is going on here..Just waiting to O. I think it's coming any day now. I'll start using my OPKs tomorrow so i don't miss my surge. I did make a peach cake the other day. It didn't fully cook in the center, but the edges were tasty. hee hee. 

Hubs couldn't make his SA appointment until either the 14th or 17th. This is my fertile week, so I asked him to change it to the 21st. He has to have a 3-4 day hold, and I didn't want to risk it during my window, so the 21st isn't bad. It's not like the specialist can do anything for me this cycle. I guess I should also go on and schedule my follow up for the following week so that I'll know what to do when AF arrives, if there is anything special I need to do.

Steph-Glad you sold the car! Enjoy your hike. I'm so happy to have warm weather. I hope it sticks around. It should by now!

Lenka-Thanks for asking! I laughed about closing your work email. You're my kind of girl! hee hee. Work is for the birds...do you know that expression?


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey ladies! I had my iui on Monday, the waiting game has begun, 4 dpo today. : ) my sister is visiting for a week and she brought my 2 year old niece. It's been almost a year since a seen them so I'm so excited and It should make this horrible TWW go faster than usual.


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-I'm so happy to hear that your sister and niece will be in town for a while. You can take your mind off of things and enjoy their company.
Where do you live? I'm probably going to be doing IUI soon, so you'll have to give me the scoop on that. 

I don't know if I told you girls that my prolactin (hormone produced by the pituitary gland that produces breastmilk in pregnant women) was slightly elevated (28.4, and they like to see <26) when I had my bloodwork. I have to go for a retest on Monday. The nurse said 'make sure you fast past 10pm and only drink water, no caffeine the day before, and no nipple stimulation.' I was confused because I didn't eat or drink anything past 10pm the night before. Then I remembered that hubs and I had a party the night before my testing, and there was "nipple stimulation." :rofl: This time we're taking it easy so my levels will be ok. We can have bloodwork done at work, so I'm going to get my blood drawn on Monday.

Today is my 6 month anniversary!! We are going to a kids birthday party and then out to dinner at one of my fave restaurants in town. We made it!! hee hee. Have a great day all.


----------



## Essjay86

Sorry ive been awol!

lenka - Yes i have ov strips off amazon, when do i start doing these? i came off my period 2/3 days ago.

Terri - Im so excited for you, I hope IUI works for you,but hey ho sounds like you have a few options, you will get your BFP soon :)

Steph - Good fr you still hiking whilst pregnant, thats dedication :) sounds fun, there isnt anywhere to hike where i live :( I'm doing race for life in june for cancer research and very much looking forward to it.

Tyneg -Good Luck with your IUI :)

PHRASE OF THE DAY: Nipple stimulation, hahaha love it.

AFM - I am now just waiting for Ovulation...we went out today to watch the FA cup (our home town wigan was playing) and quite a few people were asking "so when you going to have a baby" "do you two not want babies yet?" "has he not done the deed yet" Aaaargh! So frustrating. I don't want to say that we are trying because it puts the pressure on, and then next time they see you its "no baby yet?" and it gets me down. So i just kept saying, no not yet, cant afford a baby yet...


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh SJ I know this frustration very well. I've never understood people who ask these questions. Luckily there has recently been a lot of awareness about becoming pregnant isn't easy for everyone and I'm starting to feel that people are more sensitive. Don't let it get to you though, of course people mean well, they just don't get it.

Terri: Hope you can stay away from nipple stimulation until Monday!! ;)

Tynmeg: Hopefully the waiting game pays off FX FX FX

Lenka: Bali sounds nice! But if it makes you feel any better it would probably just be too warm and sticky for you, cus you're pg ;) 

Steph: Great you sold the car! I used to work at a blood-lab at the hospital and we had 2 ladies every day to have the glucose test. We take blood before they drink the "juice" then another 5 mintes after drinking it. Then 60 minutes after and then 120 minutes after. That way we can monitor how the pregnant ladies were using that sugar... Guess it's done differently elsewhere since you drank yours at home...?

AFM: As usual, I have absolutely no idea what's going on with me and temping is all over the place. I had some cramps on the left side yesterday and the day before And then some sore boobs yesterday so I could have been ovulating, or not. I guess we'll see... or not. Oh I'm so frustrated :growlmad: Today the sun is shining but it's only 35F so it's cold but it's just so pretty! We're going to go out for lunch to watch a football game, Liverpool - Man. City, and after that we're going to visit the best swimming pool in Reykjavík. They just opened a new hot pot there that looks really nice. In Iceland there's a very nice swimming pool culture. We hardly go there to swim, we just go there to relax and unwind in the hot pots and talk to strangers about nothing and everything. Here's a photo of the new hot pot https://www.facebook.com/Reykjavik/...1397379461./10152288707395042/?type=3&theater


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Welcome back! Yeah, people suck...You can't listen to them, or just keep making up excuses until they stop asking you. Everyone just wants to be in everyone else's business, I suppose.

Drauma-Thanks! I told hubs that he has to keep his hands off tonight. hee hee. Sorry about your crazy temps again. I thought sure the metformin would help your body regulate, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything just yet. Maybe a few more days and you'll show a clear ovulation jump. 

I tried to take my first OPK this morning, but I guess I did something wrong because it never gave me a result. I went back later and put the same test stick in the holder, and the test ready picture showed up, so my test holder isn't dead, I just had user error. Luckily it's only CD10, so I can test again tomorrow. I usually ovulate between CD12-CD15, so I'm not that concerned. 

I'm writing a paper for class, and it's taking me forever. I don't really know what to write. *sigh*


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri, I hate that when you don't know what to write for a paper! O certainly don't miss that about school for sure. Good luck on your o! I loled when I read about "nipple simulation" haha

Lenka- I wouldn't worry about hiking, well, not if it's reasonable. I used to love extremely steep hikes (due to impatience mostly) that I'd practically be falling down the mountain instead of hiking down. Now I'm out of shape and heavily pregnant so that's out of the picture. I have hiked in snow 2x this week... No falling. Just careful steps. It's just so good to get out there! Baby enjoys the fresh oxygen. Oh btw do you have a name picked out for the boy??

Drauma- yesssss that sounds so perfect for a sunny, cold day!! Do pregnant women even go? In the us they say we shouldn't sit in hot tubs (lame). When you said hot pot, I thought of delicious Taiwanese food. Look it up! Yum!

Sj- sorry you got the questions. I used to hate them, especially after a mc! Sounds like a lot of fun, it's exciting when a whole town gets so excited for a team. How far is the race? 

AFM I'm in pain nightly and now daily. Everything hurts. Sorry to whine, I just am at my wits end. I walked less in Seattle so I'm wondering if that's why I slept so well and lived pain free there. But from sitting on that flight home til now, it seems constant. I don't know how I'll do another 11 weeks of this.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: I've been taking metformin daily since year 2010 and it's keeping my cysts away but nothing more apparently. Hope you won't get any more faulty tests! FFoe says you've ovulated, is that true? How's your paper coming?

Steph: Don't worry, we are here to listen to everything and support you. I don't look at it as whining, I just see it as sharing and speaking about what you'd otherwise keep to yourself. So do tell, I'm fascinated to know about the wonders of the human body :) And these 11 weeks, well, they're almost 10 already :)

Hot tub-hot pot-jacuzzi.. haha! it all sounds the same to me  Hot pot is just a direct translation from Icelandic (heitur pottur) so I'll try to remember it's hot tub!  Pregnant women do go yes, but not to the hottest ones. Our doctors even recommend that they go swimming and sit in the "coldest" hot tubs but not for too long though, the coldest ones are around 98°F. There are preggo ladies all over the place and I've never heard of complications due to it :)

Everything is all over the place for me like always, so I just wait for AF who might be here in a week or 3 :growlmad:
I had a great weekend, the weather was fantastic and I met some fun people and family. Only 3 working days this week, then we're off to the west to visit my in-laws and then to the summerhouse to help my family with some construction work they have planned for the Easter holiday :) :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-My paper is terrible. I'm hoping my teacher is lenient on the grading. It's due Tuesday at 4pm, but I want to finish it tonight and just submit it. He isn't very clear on what it's supposed to be about, so I'm basically just rehashing the case that he had us read about this refrigerator company. Sorry you're feeling so bad, but I bet you're just doing too much. Remember when we were telling lfrans to chill out. Now it's your turn. I know you like being active, but maybe you're being TOO active and your body is telling you such. I do hope you feel better soon.

Drauma-Ahh..so maybe your follicles don't realize what metformin is supposed to do for you now. You need to tell those pills to get it together! It looks like you may have to go back to the doctor. I'm so glad you temp so you have data to show your them what's going on. I must say, I laughed when you said AF will be here in the next week or 3. Sorry..that has to be miserable.

It seems I have another chance to get preggers in April, although it's not a likely chance. I put in my temp this morning and Ffoe said I ovulated on CD8 :dohh:, which makes me 3DPO today. I have never ovulated that early, and obviously, hubs and I weren't prepared as we only BD'd on CD8. Well, also on CD4 too, but that's so early. According to Ffoe also, if I were to get pregnant my due date would be Jan. 02. Fun! Although since I'm an older mom, I will probably go early, but December or January works for me (as well as any month in the calendar year. :haha:)

I guess I better get on the phone regarding my follow up appt. with the FS. My next cycle may be starting sooner than I thought. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing. I'll say neutral. Blah...


----------



## Draumabaun85

I don't know about this Terri, if you feel like you haven't o'ed then perhaps Ffoe is just reading your temps wrong... at least I'd continue to BD and take the OPK's for a few days just to see.... All your older charts say you're o-ing at similar times and this looks way to early... I dunno, but I wouldn't trust Ffoe 100%, trust your guts a bit more :)
And yes, my follicles are just not understanding the metformin but my doctor tells me to continue taking it as it should increase my chances.
A week or three was supposed to be funny, so don't worry about laughing. I am so frustrated but still trying to see the funny and positive sides of things :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I know you were joking, but still it has to be a pain not knowing when AF is going to show up. Yes, I will get to the store today and pick up a OPK tester just in case Ffoe is wrong. I think it has been wrong before, and like my doctor said, it's just a computer program and our bodies aren't machines that work they way they're programmed. 

I made my follow up appointment for the 24th with the doctor. If I have to take meds or do something special next cycle, I want to be ready for when that witch shows up (or not!).

PS. My motorcycle started right up on Saturday, after a long winter. I rode about 4 miles around town. I didn't want to go far because I didn't check my tire pressure before I left. I was so excited to get in the wind, that I just jumped on and left! I'll pump my tires this week so next week when it's really warm, I can ride to work. I have to get my miles in before I become preggers. hee hee. I'm a happy girl when my bike is working and the weather is warm.


----------



## Essjay86

Steph - The race is only 5k. last time i did it in 50 mins, so i'm hoping i can do it slightly quicker this time. I don't really run i just power walk hehe.

Drauma - sometimes my period is like that, i expect it one week and it comes the week after, I think i have a 34 day cycle....from what i have worked out over the past


----------



## Essjay86

ohhh this damn computer!

...past 6 months.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I bought some OPKs today and I took a test and it was a negative. I'll continue taking them for the next few days and see what happens. It's pretty irritating if I really did miss O day. *sigh*

I did make my follow up appointment with the FS for the 24th because I'd rather be prepared for what the future holds than not prepared. We'll see.

SJ-I like your Minnie Mouse picture. Too cute!


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, quick update, has been a crazy day here. 

My gf, the one that was due May 9th, gave a birth to a beautiful baby girl Katherine last night. We are all over the moon from happiness. 

Been working whole weekend and today, all our clients are French, they just sent us documents in French, I have to go online and translate and it is so funny when I have to translate the English version into Russian. But it is only tax documents. French clients are very responsible, they tell the IRS everything. lolol 

No sunrises for me, it is very foggy up to 10am, but sunsets are just divine.

Terri, keep testing!!! I agree with Drauma, seems like it was too early for O. But you know better.

Steph, yep, we call the baby BB... His first name will start with B. 

Later! Hugs


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri sorry to be the one who says you probably did o...but I'm thinking you may have. My last cycle my egg tried to sneak out but my eggs feel like they've got spikes on them (plus i get a lot of ewcm) so they aren't as sneaky as they think they are. Made for a very short cycle. Hopefully that one time is what you needed and you were able to catch that egg!

SJ I agree so freaking cute (minnie mouse)

Drauma--oh that's great you have different heat levels and everything on your "hot pots" (sorry I wasn't trying to tease you about the English...you just made a pregnant lady hungry thinking about a very delicious Chinese food!!)

I failed my first glucose test so I gotta take the other one tomorrow, where I spend 3 hours at the hospital getting poked at. Hopefully I can pass this one. Also failed the iron. UGH

Thank you, Terri. You're right, it's so hard to slow down--I have a feeling we'll be saying that to you a lot when the time comes :haha: So exciting about your motorcycle! Spring has even hit DC!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Is your baby going to have a Russian name, or an American name or both? It's going to be Boris, huh? hee hee. Sorry you've been so busy and too bad it's been so foggy. Time is going by fast, and your DF will be back in no time. That's so cool that he can get tons of stuff for cheap. Too bad he can't ship it back to the US.

Steph-I know, I know..that 0.4 degree jump doesn't just come out of nowhere on my charts, but I don't want to believe it. My eggs have slippers apparently. :rofl: We did a Lenka and BD'd that morning of the low temperature, so maybe we were able to catch the egg, because the next day was when my temp jumped, so perhaps we caught it as she was about to go on her adventure. How awesome would that be? I'm still going to use those OPKs for a few days anyway. Who knows...maybe another one is ready to go. I did have 12 follies on my ultrasound. hee hee. Sorry you failed your glucose test. What does that really mean? You didn't process it properly or your body did too good of a job processing it. Are you taking any other vitamins other than prenatals (I assume you are still taking prenatals).

Yes, you guys are definitely going to have to tell me to slow down. I'm supposed to be decreasing my responsibilities now, but it's not really happening. I just jump right into something else. :haha: Yeah for spring, although a cold front is coming through tonight/tomorrow and they are saying it may snow on Wednesday. I hope not because the trees are budding/flowering, and I don't want them to die because of a cold front.

Drauma-Hot pot was really cute, but it makes sense, so I probably would've used the same translation as well. :flower: :flow:


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, look at this beautiful sunset... its 3am and I am fully awake. Lolol Terri, no, we are not going to name our baby Boris. :haha: Never liked that name. Brandon... this is what we both agreed on. Is a middle name mandatory?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140405_095734.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lenka78

One more. Have a beautiful day!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140314_212510.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the pictures! So pretty.
I like Brandon a lot. No, a middle name is not mandatory. You can do whatever you like. One of our US Presidents was named Harry S. Truman. The S did not stand for anything, but they named him Harry S. I always like that trivia fact. hee hee. Now that I'm married, I have two middle names, and I like it because I get to keep my surname and my married name.


----------



## Essjay86

Wow you guys are fast talkers!

Hehe Terri I have always been terrified of motorcycles, part of me would love to ride one but the other part screams "you will crash and die!" So yeh I'm a scaredy cat. And clumsy.

Thanks the Minnie Mouse was a last minute fancy dress outfit (thank god for Disneyland!)

I like the name Brandon :)

Oh and Terri I hope you caught that egg :)

I baked cakes today and they turned out horrible :( I think I put too much egg in. I was making them for my friend at work because it's her birthday tomorrow but now I'm going to have to go the supermarket in the morning and find a different present.

I totally had more to say but I'm on my phone and I forgot the whole conversations I just read!


----------



## terripeachy

Can't talk long this morning.

I had a positive OPK today (I almost didn't take one because I was getting tired of not having a surge, and I got a big smiley face), and FFoe completely took my crosshairs away. I'm ok with it as long as my temperature jumps in the next few days. I usually O around day 12-15, and today is CD13. We'll see. We have been BD'ing every other day since my low temperature, so I told him we have two more chances, so get on board! hee hee. Choo choo!!

SJ-My hubs keeps talking about getting a moto., but I'm too scared for him. Plus, he's a distracted car driver. I would hate to see him on a motorcycle! Have a great day chicas!


----------



## Essjay86

Wooo Terri! Glad you got the smiley face :) Im going to start testing for Ov over the weekend even though its probably too early.

I took my picture down, I had a moment of panic in case anyone i know comes on here. I don't really want work knowing that i'm trying for a baby.
I chose Dumbo as it will be the theme for my nursery. :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yay for the smily face Terri and Essjau, how about that temp jump!! Is it ovulation you think?

I am too insanely scared of motorcycles. My dad drives one and I'm so scared for him. It's the other drivers around that I don't trust. Heard so many stories of accidents where someone driving a car simply didn't see the motorcycle :( Hope you are a safe driver Terri!

Everyone BDing like crazy! I am trying as well. I've had terrible stomach aches since last Saturday. I thought it was just hangover but when t was also there Sunday I didn't know what to think and now it's Thursday and my tummy still aches! Hopefully it'll sort itself out soon because today is the first day of my Easter Holiday and we're going west to see my in-laws. They live in a tiny fishing village in the west where only 900 people live.

Have any of you seen the movie Secret life of Walter Mitty? It's mostly filmed here in Iceland and my in-laws hometown can be seen for a few times. It's a fun movie and I think it's great that Ben Stiller used Iceland so much. It's supposed to take place in Iceland, Greenland, United States, Himalayas and Afghanistan. All of these scenes are shot in Iceland apart from the ones supposed to take place in the US. Pretty fascinating. If you haven't seen it I encourage you to do so :D

Well... I'm waiting for DB to wake up so we can finish packing and then we'll be on our way. 2 nights in the west and then we drive to my parents cabin and stay there for another 2 nights :) I hope you have wonderful Easter holiday with lots of chocolate :D Here in Iceland everyone gets a chocolate egg filled with all kinds of candy. Yummmmmm! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Yeah, nice jump today. If you get one more high temp, I'd say you already ovulated, so if you're using OPKs, I'd start testing now. You might have missed it though. Don't get discouraged.

Drauma-I don't see a lot of movies, but I have heard of the Walter Mitty movie. Maybe I"ll watch it over the weekend as I don't have one thing planned. YAY!! I'm going to take it easy and perhaps clean the house a bit. I hate cleaning and never do it, so I need to do it. Movies and cleaning-not bad! Your dad is right-other drivers suck. Especially now when people are texting and very distracted. I try to be as aware as I can, but whatever happens happens. I can't live my life in fear, and I love riding so I will continue to do so. Have a great time with your family this weekend! Did you start using OPKs yet? I had a negative this morning. Booooo....


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tynmeg--how many DPO are you?? Any symptoms? Hope you're enjoying your visit with the family

Drauma--I haven't heard of that money, but I don't watch many movies, either. Sounds pretty. Iceland is kind of the cool place to go right now. Plus, it's the closest place to travel from where I live...we're hoping to save up for a trip to Scotland in April of next year (as long as the baby is healthy) and Iceland Air at least used to give free long layovers there if you visit sooo.....yeah, that's gonna have to happen

SJ maybe you oed! That's a pretty nice temp jump. Gotta wait and see!

Lenka--awesome sunset pictures, so pretty! Hopefully you're able to sleep better. Share more!!

Lfrans--hope you're well :hugs:

Terri--lol about Boris ... Did you get snow yesterday? We did. looool good ol mid April! I'm looking forward to seeing green on trees!

Ya'll were right...all I had to do was rest. DH has been lovely and been giving me backrubs. Plus, I've been surrounding myself with pillows at night. Yesterday I had just a little back pain and slept 2 nights in a row!!

Also, I passed the 3 hour glucose test. Lenka, I hope you don't fail the first one cause the second one is awful. Unless you like drinking concentrated sugar water on an empty stomach, then it's great :haha:

House stuff is really coming together....if all goes well, we may still end up closing April 25. We requested May 1st but I think for the costs, it's worth the extra week to get the house ready before we move in mid-May

Hope you're enjoying your Thursday! Weekend is coming! This is holy week for us. Good Friday tomorrow (fasting day) and Easter on Sunday (Although we usually go to this awesome bonfire vigil service Saturday evening). Lent will be over wooo


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma - I have never even heard of Secret life of Walter Mitty...but i'm useless with films and have a terrible memory so half of the time i have actually seen the movie but forgot what happens until half way through! haha. Though i am really tempted to watch this now so i can see what Iceland is like!
Have a fab easter at the cabin!

Yeh Lenka those pics were awesome, everyone on here trvels so much i feel so boring, the furthest i travel at the moment is to work and back :( But I am looking forward to NYE in the log cabin in lincolnshire. I have never been before but a bunch of my friends and partners and kids are coming so it will be fun, then i have Greece next june :)

Oooh Steph moving house is fun (and stressful) isnt it! Does it need work doing to it before you move in?



And yeah! I dunno what's going on with that temp jump! I have no major CM changes, tmi but its always pretty dry after AF and it's just started coming back. All i can think is i had headaches and dizzyness the day before so maybe i was a little ill? I did an ov test about an hour ago and it was neg. Well, I'm using *these* and it came up with just the one line. 
We BD'd twice on sunday morning so if it was ovulation i dont think i have a good chance of catching that egg! I'm hoping it was just an error, maybe i fell asleep whilst waiting for the beep (i feel like i do that a lot haha)

Ahhh lets see how tomorrow's goes!


----------



## Essjay86

My chart has changed and I don't understand! That can't have been ovulation surely!


----------



## Essjay86

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/Mobile%20Uploads/B06F4A58-4AD8-4036-9B95-28E1A8F3BDD3_zpsdop7wgoc.jpg

This is my ovul stick from this morning, I've changed colour and contrast, can u see the line? Maybe I did o!


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Well....according to fertility friend you ovulated, but when did you start using your OPKs? Maybe next month (if need be), you'll have to start using them sooner and watch the progression of the color. Welcome to the TWW! hee hee. 

My temp finally jumped a little more (0.2) this morning. Hubs and I have one more chance to BD before he has to save his :spermy: for his analysis, so we'll get to it either tonight or tomorrow morning and just hope for the best. IF I really did O back on CD8, it'll be fine, and if it happened yesterday, we're covered, and if it happens tomorrow we'll be covered. We did the best we could this go round.

Steph-FYI, I was driving home yesterday and I had a sharp pinching in my side. No idea what it was, but I thought you'd like to know. :haha:


----------



## Tynmeg

Hi Ladies, I'm really busy with my sister and niece so haven't had much chance to check in. Terry- I think you asked where they are from... They live in NB and I live in AB. We're in jasper today seeing the mountains. 
I don't think I'm pregnant though, I'm having no symptons and the last two times I just knew and felt different. Today is 11 dpo so I'll test tomorrow to be sure. I'm ordering more spermies to be ready for next cycle. ;)


----------



## Essjay86

I didn't think O'ing so early was normal (the word normal shouldn't exist but you no what I mean)
Well on the date that my temp was really high I got a neg opk, this morn I got a faint line (that picture in my last post) but I haven't recorded that as a + on my chart cos I'm not sure. But I don't get why the chart picked that day for ov because it's not the day of the dip, or high temp. I think I need to look into and see how the rest of the month goes because it feels abit to early.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Yeah, who knows...it's your first month, so I'm sure in the future, FF will have more information to go by, but the first month is just a crapshoot. If you think it's early, I would keep using OPKs and if they get lighter, you might have missed it. If it gets darker, you still have a chance. 

Tynmeg-You never know...but definitely check in tomorrow with your test results! Glad you're having fun wiht your sister! Hug them and squeeze them.


----------



## lfrans

hi all, sorry i have been mia, Myles is an eating machine and i rest whenever I can. He is cute and has grown out of his newborn sleepers. I am still breastfeeding. It is getting better. I am being referred to a public lactation clinic. I initially planned on having someone come by privately, but it is getting better now, so i think i can wait the 2ish weeks to improve the latch.

SJ- I dont really know you, but good luck! I am too tired to read through all of the past few pages. FX that this is your month

Tynmeg - nice hearing from you, I hope this is your month! FX

Terri - i like the rise in your temp. GL!!!

Steph - congrats on glucose test, yay you are getting closer to baby

Lenka - I like the name Brandon. :) I dont think you need to have a middle name.

Here is a pic of myles playing dressup with daddy's shoes.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6101.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-I LOVE that picture!! He is just the cutest thing. What a beautiful picture...glad breastfeeding is getting better for you. Phew! Saves a ton of money doing it all naturally. 

So what is the hardest part of being a new mom? Stephanie and Lenka want to know but are too shy to ask. :haha: Take care of yourself, and thanks. It would be awesome if this is my MONTH! I'm ready....and dont' want to go back to the FS. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies!!!

lfrans, your baby boy is sooo adorable!!! Just so cute!!! Awesome picture!!! :flower:

Terri, I hope this is your month! I think you o-ed on cd14th, even if not, you have all your bases covered!!! GL!!! I have a very good feeling about you this month! :hugs:

Steph, yay for passing the 3hr glucose test!!! :happydance: Your closing day is approaching so fast!!! Awersome! How are you feeling physically? Is it getting harder to move around? What about sleeping?

Drauma, this movie is in the theaters everywhere in the US now. I haven't been to the movies for ages, maybe I should go to see this one! Enjoy your weekend at the cabin! Would love to see some pictures from there!

SJ, I doubt that you ovulated, because your temp dropped the very next day. Its just my opinion. I would keep testing and BD-ing if I were you. The test line must be as dark or even dark as the control line, please keep it in mind. 

AFM, I feel so energetic some days, I already did a ton around the house. My mission is to clean every corner of the house till next Tuesday. But other days, as yesterday for example, I do not have any energy at all and I just watch TV all day long. And eat. lolol 

I finally started feeling my baby moving inside of me. It is the best feeling ever!!! Yesterday he was very quite, I had a glass of cold mineral water and he started moving. So adorable. lolol 

I had a non alcoholic drink with our 40ish yr old neighbor a couple of days ago, a single guy, but he said he has a gf. He then started talking about how sexy women become when they turn 40... No thanks, I'd rather be home alone reading my books. lolol 

Enjoy your weekend, dear ladies. And Happy Easter to those who celebrate it! :hugs:


----------



## Tynmeg

Oh lfrans he is so adorable! Love the picture :)

Well ladies, I don't know what I'm talking about. I decided to take a test when I got home today and voila 2 lines, BFP! I'm so excited and nervous. I'm really hoping this is our time. :)

Terry- I've squeezed them so tight for days now. I'm sitting here now watching Frozen and cuddling with my niece. She's 2 and an absolute doll.


----------



## StephtheHiker

TYNMEG CONGRATS ON THE BFP!!! I felt like I knew with my first couple times and I thought I was for sure out this last time I got a BFP so hopefully, that's a good sign for you, too! You'll be in my thoughts/prayers :happydance::happydance: Best of luck!

Lfrans--so happy to hear the breast feeding has gotten better and that you were able to stick through it, he is SO CUTE. Such an adorable picture. Thanks for sharing!

Lenka--eeww creepy guy! Glad you are having day with lots of energy and congrats on feeling your baby for the first time :cloud9: How exciting Yes, I still do have days where I have energy. Honestly, giving up going on walks made it so I could sleep through the night again. First running--now walking. Ah well. How many weeks are you now?

SJ I'm not sure you oed either, with the sharp drop the next day. Keep on taking those OPKs. The first couple months until you get the hang out reading your body signs can be kinda tough but you'll get used to it. Did you just get off the pill?

Terri--haha how would you know we'd want to know :haha: I also hope this is your month!! Wishing the best for you!! :hugs: You deserve it. If not, I guess it's another month to enjoy riding your motorcycle and go off and do all sort of crazy things like the adventurous person you are.

Tomorrow is Easter! We're going to a friend's house for dinner. Today we might to see the house and the seller to see if there's anything we got to keep tools wise--YES. He's been very patient with this whole VA home loan process. The government loves to make everything difficult. everything.


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-WOOHOO!! Talk about a surprise. hee hee. Congratulations!! What DPO are you? I watched Frozen a few weekends ago and I really liked it. I like musicals though, and the story about sisters was just SO good. 

Lenka-Yeah, I'd stay away from your neighbor if you're by yourself. He sounds like a weirdo. Go meet some pregnant moms who won't be hitting on you or pretending not to hit on you. Ick..

Steph-Thanks! There are positives and negatives to this not being my month. hee hee. But I'd really like a positive so I can move forward. I think hubs and I have a good chance this month, so I'm feeling good. We'll see though. I have no expectations so early. I better get crosshairs tomorrow. My temp is showing that I should. Hey baby cucumber! hee hee. It looks so skinny on the picture, so that fruit/veggie is a little weird. I prefer the rounds ones. hee hee. Yes, stick with walking, girlfriend, and have fun visiting your new house. A week to go before closing. Yay!!

SJ/Drauma-Hope you guys are enjoying your weekend. I'm going to the golf course for hubs' birthday present. They are supposedly running a free 3 month trial, so I want to get him that now, and then I'll actually pay for some sort of gift in mid-May for his actual birthday. Free is good though. :) Happy Easter all!!


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg, :yipee::yipee::yipee:

so happy for you!!! this is the sticky one!!!


----------



## Essjay86

TYNMEG - CONGRATUALTIONS :) Great news. Makes me so excited!

Lfrans, baby myles is gorgeous!!!! so tiny too.

Gah babies galore!

Steph - I haven't been on the pill except for one month, about 6 yrs ago. hehe. Ive always been careful, but since ive been with my DF we have never used protection, except him pulling out.

Aw Terri my fella loves golf too. He just went portugal on a golfing holiday. I'd be totally rubbish at it. sounds like a good gift!

I must admit i am totally hungover today, I think i had EWCM today so going to try n convince the fella to BD tonight. (he shouldnt need convincing tho should he!) but he's supposed to be going out with his friends :(


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks everyone, I'm praying this is the stickiest lil bean ever! ;)
Terry-today is 12 dpo, so I got my BFP at 11 dpo. The movie was awesome!
Gotta go to sleep now, there will be an excited 2 yr old wanting to find Easter eggs in the morning. Love it!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Easter everyone!! 
I got my second set of crosshairs today. Yay!! It's a little late, but nothing is ordinary these days, so I'm just hoping my crosshairs stick around this time. fxfx 

Tynmeg-Yes, I too hope it's the stickiest bean ever, and I'm glad you saved your money and didn't buy any more "donations." :happydance:

Oh and Lenka-That's so great that you felt a kick. How great a feeling is that??


----------



## Essjay86

Good luck Terri :) 
Mine changed today too now they've moved from the 8th to the 10th but I think in actually due to ovulate this coming week on the Wednesday. I have been doing my opk and they have all been a very faint line so it's either dissappearingn of building upto next week. 

My friend bought me a fertility bracelet. https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/462F6C91-5AD8-4012-97CA-F2B651745E7D_zpsqieyr7pn.jpg
Basically when it breaks off, I m in luck. She's pregnant at the moment and knows what it's like to be trying, she had two miscarriages. So sweet of her to get me this. 

I got one lovely lindor Easter egg so I'm munching through that then diet and healthy eating starts again! Properly.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Are you taking your temps at the same every morning? Just curious because they are so jagged. Mine are usually a little jagged, but not like yours. How do you know you are going to ovulate on Wednesday? Is that what an app tells you? Keep using those OPKs. That's really nice that your friend got you the bracelet. It's cute!

Tynmeg-Do you have a doctor's appointment soon?

AFM-I guess my 12 follicles have all shriveled up and died. *groan* I'll be really happy to get to my follow up appointment on Thursday and start taking my next step. My dental hygienist was the one that recommended the fertility center that I am using. She had three eggs/follicles? implanted on 4/10. I told her I'd check back with her in a few weeks. I texted her yesterday for an update, and she ignored my text. I know we're not _really_ friends, but I guess she didn't have good news. I wish I could talk to her, because I feel sad for her. She's been trying a long time. :(

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, your charts... :dohh: Terri, what are they going to do at Thursdays appointment? 

SJ, cute fertility bracelet. 

Drauma?

Hope our pregnant ladies and mom are doing good!!!

AFM, Terri, I would not call these baby's movements kicks just yet, but I have to tell you, you can feel it big time and it is amazing. I feel like a momma kangaroo. :happydance:

Have a lovely week ladies, keep us updated! I personally read your updates every morning when I wake up... :blush:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Tynmeg: Congratulations!!! I'm sending all the sticky bean-dust your way :hugs::hugs:

Sorry for being away for so long! There was hardly any internet connection at the cabin and at my in-laws we were so incredibly busy meeting people and eating Easter chocolate eggs ;)

I've read all your posts and will comment on them tomorrow. I'm just home for a little while now, we have belated easter meal with my family tonight.
Nothing happening with me though, I forgot my thermometer so I couldn't temp at the cabin. I had sore boobs yesterday and loads of CM so perhaps it was ov... Guess I won't know this cycle either and well quite frankly, I'm used to it. We're trying to BD every other day this whole cycle and if nothing happens I'll send DB to have a :spermy: test.

Hugs all around, talk to you soon :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Well, hubs goes in on Tuesday for his SA, and they should have the results that afternoon, so I think on Thursday, they will just go over the options based on my data (which was pretty good except for the prolactin that I had a retest for-hmmm..I never heard back about that), so we'll see what they say. I am just PRAYING that hubs' results are ok so we can move to IUI next cycle. 
Of course, he was supposed to have a 3-4 day hold, and I think he's going on a 4.5-5 day hold unless he had a party for one on Saturday morning.

So..I'm pretty much just waiting for this cycle to end (after Thursday) so I can get meds if need be, or wait for ovulation for IUI. It'll probably be a 10 minute follow up.

That's great that you're feeling stuff. I think kicks hurt, but movement is good. :friends:

Hi Drauma!! Enjoy your festivities!! All of our charts are crazy this cycle. SO FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## Essjay86

Sorry just on my phone but yeh I have been doing my temps at quarter to 7am, whilst nice been off over Easter sometimes it has been 7:15am

My other app says my ov should be next week on weds so I'm hoping to bd tonight and weds. It's really hard but I'm still poas with my internet opk so will keep an eye out because I haven't had the tell tale sign of cm yet. 

Terri - I'll be honest I don't understand the follicle thing, it's something I need to read up on to understand what's going on with you :) isn't it frustrations tho having to wait a month etc....I mean knowing there are only a few possible days to catch that egg. Crazy.

Anyway my friend and her 3week old baby are coming round any minute so I will have proper read through all the replies later or tomorrow xxx

P.s I did a 3 mile walk today to haigh hall in wigan from my house! It was great except I got blisters! But I was so tired after! He he I need to get fit.


----------



## Draumabaun85

lfrans: That pic of little Myles and his daddy's shoes is ADORABLE!!! How tiny and cute can one little person be?? :D Glad to hear the breastfeeding is getting better.

Lenka: Is it still in the movies?? Wow, It's long gone from our theaters here in Iceland... And what about that neighbor of yours? Eugh, sounds like a bit of a weirdo. How exciting that you've felt some movement, must be a magnificent feeling! :)

Tynmeg: I'm super excited and hoping for the best. Congrats again :) Frozen is a wonderful movie :)

Steph: Government issues are always fun. Try not to take too much on your hands and relax in between :)

Terri: Hope that was ovulation in your crosshairs and you got enough BDing done :D FX FX Hopefully DH manages to go to his SA appointment today. When will they re-test your prolactin? 

SJ: I know how frustrating temping is when the temps are all over the place. Are you temping orally or vaginally? Are you doing it while you're still in bed? Either way you need to do it while you're in bed just when you wake up. Vaginally gives the best results for people with fluctuating temps... :) Very cute bracelet by the way :) Don't trust any apps, not even FFoe... I have two apps just for fun and one says I'm due ovulating today and the other says it was supposed to happen April 16th... So there's really nothing an app can tell us if we have irregular cycles or if they are weird in any way. Looks very pretty in pictures this Haigh Hall Wigan you walked to :) Are you going to get married there ;)

Did I remember everyone?

As I said earlier there's not much going on with me. I woke up today feeling so nauseous and I haven't had any appetite today. My temp was reeeally low this morning and I think it's just because I'm not feeling well. Was all sweaty and stuff when I woke up. I think temp-wise my cycle is a bit ruined because I forgot the thermometer at home so I'm just gonna keep BD-ing until either I'm pg or AF arrives!  :thumbup: I'm on CD28 today and the waiting game is on!
Easter holiday was nice for the most part. The weather was a bit crazy. Very windy, snowy and boring. Today however, on a workday it's supposed to be 60°F and sunny.... Argh hahaha! :coffee: Well, we managed to meet loads of family and some friends so that was good. Now it's 2 workdays then Thursday it's a day-off because it's first day of summer. Then workday on Friday, then weekend and then 3 workdays the week after and then *vacation*! Less than 2 weeks until I go to Denmark, yay! :D 

Someone wanted a photo of the cabin, here it is in the summertime https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/379484_1968570628376_756982190_n.jpg and here it is in the wintertime: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....-8/1425296_10200397474533883_1814408582_o.jpg :)

How is everyone doing on this fine day?


----------



## terripeachy

Well, my crosshairs are back, and it says I'm 5DPO. This is seriously an emotional rollercoaster. We did the best we could. If this works this time, I will be a-mazed.

Hubs and I got into an argument last night, and this morning I didn't say anything about taking his test. I hope he remembers because I'm not reminding him. I'm sure he remembers because he's on his "hold", and he probably doesn't want to be on "hold." HA!!HA!! Oh well. He was only thinking about himself yesterday and that's no longer cool now that we are a team.

Drauma-So many things going on in your life. It's exciting and it's nice having things to look forward to. Enjoy every day.

SJ-A three mile walk is not easy! Good for you. Make sure you have good socks that don't keep the moisture (sweat) on your feet. Good shoes and socks make a world of difference. And..if you're not uncomfortable, you'll want to keep walking/running. Yay!!

Steph-Three days until closing. Woohoo!!

Hope everyone else is well. I'm just plodding along.


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, the cabin is buried in snow in the winter, but looks so peaceful in the summer. 

Well, ladies, I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you, we need at least one BFP this month! Make us proud! 


DF is coming back tomorrow. Yay! He asked me to make a soup for him, you know after such a long trip your body would need something warm and liquidly. 

Later, ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

Has it been two weeks already?? I can't believe how fast it went. Well, it went by fast for me, but you are probably so ready for him to return. You really missed him, I'm sure. yay for soup!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lol Terri I was thinking the same thing--2 weeks already? But you're right...Lenka I bet you're so ready for him to be by you again!!

SJ-Good for you on the walking and I agree about the shoes...3 miles to walk in a pair of shoes shouldn't give you blisters so sack those for walking and try something else, me thinks. 

Drauma--you have so many exciting things going on yeay! Post pictures of your adventures!

Terri--Yeah, I'm not sure what you are, either. That dip kinda messed with things...I always check your chart first thing! Keeping everything crossed for you! I, too, need to look up all this info on your fertility stuff cause I don't get it either. Sorry you and hubs had a fight. :hugs: Hopefully he'll come to his senses soon!

AFM Just trying to get sleep, and find comfortable positions to hang out during the day (that is a neverending battle). I've made it almost 7 months of this crap so I think I can handle 2 more. Hopefully we'll still be closing on Friday and then we can start some serious remodeling over the weekend.


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma - Yes i'm doing it orally, sounds silly but id rather do it that way, literally my alarm goes off, i stay lying down and pop it in my mouth so i dont hardly move. But it's my first month and i have a long cycle so I'm just going to see how it goes. 

Haigh hall is pretty :) They filmed some scenes recently for a drama on itv, everyone was saying it was Downton Abbey but i dont think it was. I think i will be getting married abroad. It will probably be cheaper than Haigh hall! 

The pictures of the cabin look great! Makes me excited for my cabin on new years eve. Good luck for this cycle xx

Terri - Good Luck!! Men are frustrating arent they! argh. I hope you catch the egg :)

Steph - I know its probably hard work but your life sound really exciting at the moment, only 2 mnths left and sorting your house out....!! stressful but so much to look forward too. 

I definately learnt from my walking experince, Vans are not good shoes to walk in without socks, looking back i wonder what crossed my mind!! haha. 

Lenka - What soup do you make? I need some soup inspiration, i always make spicy tomato and lentil.


AFM - I did my poas opk this morn and just now when i got in and nothing yet. I swear i had faint lines a few days ago when i first started taking them. So god knows whats going on but i'm just gonna keep doing them twice a day and hopefully something will come of it. If not then i must assume that i ovulate very soon after i come of my period like the chart says.


----------



## terripeachy

I explained it to the girls in the >35 group, so here's my copy/paste. I posted it yesterday when I didn't have crosshairs, so that's why it's weird at the end.

Some written by me, and some with assistance. Each month you have your follicles hanging around and getting bigger and growing (I had 12 according to the FS), and they are all hoping to mature into a big girl egg. From about.com (haha), the excess ovarian follicles are reabsorbed before ovulation occurs. Once the big girl follicle grows up, she goes to the surface and the follicle and ovarian surface opens up allowing the teenager egg (which pops out of the follicle) to drift out of the ovary. When that occurs, it's called ovulation. If you look at my chart, there is no clear pattern from pre-ovulation to post ovulation-meaning, there is no consistent jump up in temperatures (when people have the red crosshairs, there is usually a clear jump showing ovulation. To me, that means that none of my 12 baby follicles grew up to be a teenager egg and got released into the wild to go find Mr. Hot Volunteer Firefighter Sperm, and therefore there is NO WAY I can be pregnant (unless ffoe is wrong and my hormones aren't doing what they are supposed to). So...when a chart is anovulatory, you just have to wait for the lining to shed (your period), and start anew. It's sad because I already know the answer, so I just have to wait for AF. 

Although now, maybe I did ovulate and maybe that big girl egg did find the sperm and things are brewing..who knows, and at this point, I'm still just waiting...hee hee. Hope that made sense, and I saved you a google search.


----------



## Essjay86

Aaah i get it now, good explantion! 
How did the docs know you had 12 follicles? Is it intrusive for them to find it out? I really hope u did ovulate :)


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, it was intrusive, but it didn't really hurt. HA!!HA!! It was an ultrasound, but they didn't just rub jelly on my stomach and look around, they had a probe and stuck in inside and then moved that around. I guess the probe had a camera at the end of it, and she could see all the follicles. I couldn't really tell what I was looking at (it was the black/white fuzzy screen that you see), but she was showing me 'and here's one, and here's one.' I was just like 'uh...ok..whatever you say, get this thing out of me!' hee hee. I really just said 'ok..12..cool.' It was just a little uncomfortable. And I had it done on CD3, so there were definitely remnants of AF, which was also a little gross.


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks for the explanation Terri, that does make sense now. Your big dip could have been the implantation dip that some people get. I didn't temp this cycle, but used to do it all the time. Has the Dr put you on clomid to make sure you ovulate?

SJ - I always lose my line on my opk before I surge, I used CB line tests (advised from fertility clinic) and I was told to pee at the same time every day, 2pm. You probably haven't missed your surge, it's coming! :)

Steph - It's so awesome that you're getting so close to having your little one. So excited for you. 

Lenka - It's great your other half is home with you now. 2 weeks can seem like such a long time to miss someone.

Drauma - Any update? I wouldn't be able to wait to test. I admire people that have the strength to wait it out. 

AFM - I'm nervous as old bloody Heck today! I went for my 1st hcg blood test and waiting on the results. I've been taking ic tests every morning to make sure the line gets darker and this morning, it was a lil lighter than the last 2 days. And why doesn't my bbs hurt? The other 2 times, that was one of the first symptons...but I mc'd both those pregnancies so should I really be comparing. I was really trying to just relax and let it be what it was going to be this time. But today, I'm freaking out on the inside! Oh and this is the first time being on progesterone suppositories, so does that make a difference in the symptons I feel? AAHHHH! LOL


----------



## lfrans

tynmeg - how were the hcg test results??? I think the nerves are totally normal. I was a nervous wreck my entire 1st trimester after a miscarriage 2 months earlier. i was also on progesterone. I do not remember if it affected my symptoms - but i didnt feel much in terms of symptoms until about 6-8 weeksish. 
I have a good feeling for you think time. You totally deserve it and this bean is going to be a sticky one!
FYI - I once scratched myself inserting the progesterone, totally panicked and went to ER cuz i thought i was miscarrying. I had an ultrasound and saw the heartbeat- but moral of the story- with suppositories, some bleedig could be caused by a scratch. so dont panic if it happens. (easier said than done, i was a wreck when i had the spotting)


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks Lfrans, how is Myles? How are you feeling? Still doing better with breastfeeding?
I'm still waiting for results, I'll let you know as soon as I get them. I got a little giggle out of the scratch story. ;) Thanks for that. I thought of that last night when I was inserting and totally played out in my head the whole panic and ER trip. LOL

I'm on a computer today so it's great cause I can reply so much easier than reading and replying from my phone. My laptop isn't working at home but my coworker is sick today so I can cheat and be online without someone tattling on me. haha


----------



## Essjay86

Hi guys, so I did my opk when I got home so it was about 5:30pm. Below is a pic of all my recent tests, the top is days ago and most recent at the bottom, so in order. I do two a day so the last two are today's. Is this the start of my surge? Is it only a positive when it's the exact colour?

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/FAEF6A64-8D28-44FE-8A35-4BBEB7A1AEAA_zps4kefstns.jpg

I'm just doing this on my phone hehe.


----------



## Tynmeg

The opks that I use...the line has to either be the same darkness or darker than the control line. I would say it's coming but not surging yet. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Essjay86

I am on CD18, I usually have a 32/34 days cycle.


----------



## Tynmeg

That's about the same as me, and normally I ovulate around CD 16, however when you start TTC, things can go a bit wonky. Your temps aren't playing nice either, so it's hard to tell but if I was going by your opks, you haven't ovulated yet and haven't had your surge.


----------



## Essjay86

Thank Tynmeg, I'll keep testing and hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Yeah, hopefully it'll happen soon.

Tynmeg-Don't worry! I'm sure your results will be just fine when they give you a call. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, and I'll keep checking back for your updates. How much easier is responding by typing on a keyboard? I hate using my phone to respond to posts. I guess it's because I always have a lot to blab on about. hee hee. I think that dip was too early for implantation, and I don't really feed into the hype about that dip. I'm just a negative nelly about charting this cycle. hee hee. I just want that BFP and I don't care what my chart looks like.

AFM-Hubs had his SA yesterday. They told him the results would be out in 2-3 days. They process it the same day within hours, so I don't know why the people told him that. I go for my follow up tomorrow at 9:30a. I'm debating whether I want to even come in to work first, but I probably will because I'm a goody two shoes. Anyway, he said that there wasn't much in the cup, but I think they only need a milliliter, and that's a small amount, so I'm not too concerned. I'll find out tomorrow how it went, and what is to come. Of course, I will report back. I'm nervous and excited.


----------



## Tynmeg

FX Terri, I'll be waiting to hear your results. I've been going through the IUI process for 2 years so if that's the route you go, I'd be happy to talk to you about it any time. 

I'm still waiting...I don't wait well. I called the lab and asked them if the results had been posted yet, they have, so I called the fertility clinic and left them another message saying they are on my file now...hint hint...LOL I'm awful.


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Tynmeg i can imagine how impatient your getting, i am the same, i _hate_ waiting. I'm sure it will be fine. 

And Terri I have my fx for you! Your temp has gone up and i have been looking at chart on FF and they are all mega different, even the ones all over the place have had + so yeah, lets keep positive! :)

At least its not as bad as mine hahah

My DF has hinted at an early night tonight :) Woohoo.


----------



## lfrans

SJ - i never used OPKs, so cant help you there. but tynmeg seems to have good advice

tynmeg - its a hard wait, and i was a total wreck with my 1st few weeks. once we had the ultrasound around 6 weeks and saw the heart beating, it relaxed me a bit. but then the first drs appointment at 10 weeks, it took a while for the dr to find myles (who we called blinky at the time) so i had a panic moment until she found him and we heard his heart beat again in her office. after that, i was a bit more comfortable.

myles is doing well - breastfeeding is still not easy, and getting up every 3ish hours in the middle of the night is brutal. My wrists hurt from trying to position him properly and he is very aggressive when he gets hungry, so he bites down fast when im trying to get him to latch on. Its better than it was, but still not perfect.
Thankfully the public breastfeeding clinic called today and i have an appointment tomorrow morning. I was considering going private, but things got better so i waited for this clinic - which has a fabulous reputation. Some of the lactation consultants are "breastfeeding nazis" (quoted from myles pediatrician - who told me to do my best, but not to fret over supplementing with formula and to be careful about listening to the people who are too pro breastfeeding). 

Im noticing though that some foods seem to cause more gas - I am trying to cut out dairy from my diet and it seems to make myles less gassy and more comfortable. Just sucks for me - i need to figure out alternatives to get enogh calcium. I tend to eat alot of cheese lately... so thats been out.


----------



## Tynmeg

Haha, I remember "Blinky", I thought it was the cutest name ever! Seems so long ago now, Crazy. :)

I really hope things get easier for you with breastfeeding. I have intentions of doing it, but I'm really nervous I won't be able to stand the pain that comes with it. Kudos to you for sticking it out. Hopefully the clinic will have some helpful tips. Have you tried Almond milk? It is high in calcium and I love it, just a thought.


----------



## Essjay86

Lfrans, do you know what, i've always wanted to breastfeed but i have heard so many difficult stories lately. I do hope it gets better for you but i don't think i could hack it as long as you.


----------



## Essjay86

Just taken two tests cos one is out of a new batch and I wondered if my old bath were too old lol. 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/D58758EF-082E-4636-A780-85EA8DFB203D_zpsja3uvpbd.jpg


----------



## Tynmeg

I'm not used to that brand of tests but I'd say yes to the bottom test. Do you know how sensitive the test is? For example...The CB ones...when you get a positive test, you're going to O in the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## Essjay86

Oh I really don't know to be honest but I've looked at other peoples online and they only seem to get one at the same colour as the indicator line. So I'm hoping this is it or tomorrow will be darker. I'm just really glad I've got a line at all, I was convinced I wasn't ovulating.


----------



## Tynmeg

Well I'm officially annoyed. I can't believe the clinic hasn't called and at this point, it will be tomorrow before I get any results. Grrr! Anyway ladies, it was great to be officially back today. I didn't get much work done, but that's alright, I enjoyed my day online. I'll be keeping up with you all on my phone, I just hate typing long posts on it so if you're wondering what happened again, that is it. 
Have an awesome evening!


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg, FX! It is annoying to wait for so long... 

SJ, I would say: it is not yet positive, but is getting there, so keep testing. GL!

lfrans, my gf that just gave a birth said her breasts hurt so much, but when she massages them constantly it helps big time. GL!

Terri, so waiting for the SA results.... 

Steph, again GL at the closing. 

Drauma, how are you?

I am off to the Los Angeles airport. Excited. My bump has gotten bigger since he saw me last time, so he would be shocked again. lolol


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Lenka I bet your so excited!! 

And I think u was right, this morning I did two again (I have now ran out of my old batch of tests but I have loads of them. 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/249E1B2F-137F-4AEE-BF78-110BBDABE090_zpsbotolft6.png

The two bottom ones are this morning, I'm sorry for spamming u all with these but I am a little excited to ovulate haha.
We didn't have time to bd this morning due to work but hopefully we can again tonight.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Tynmeg: I am crossing my fingers so hard for your results to come back asap and that they'll be very positive :) FX FX FX
I am not testing yet no, cuz 1. I'm not even sure I've ovulated and 2. My cycles are so incredibly different all the time. I am feeling a bit weird today, third day in a row now. Perhaps I'll go buy a test tomorrow (I still don't have any cheap internet ones, my damn country is situated at such an inconvenient geographical location!!) I've been feeling queasy and weird with some weird pains in my pelvic area :/ Since this being the 8th month of TTC I'm not getting my hopes up in any way... I've done it too often.

SJ: My friend used the same tests you're using and I've used them as well. Some people never find their Ovulation on there. I've seen the line get darker than the control line so I'd say you're definitely on your way but I don't know... Just don't test in the mornings, try mid-day testing. It works best for everyone I've talked to.

lfrans: My boobs hurt just reading about your breastfeeding adventures... you go girl! You could also take calcium supplements in tablet form. My company makes some with omega-3 for instance and they are great for breastfeeding moms cus the EPA and DHA in the omega-3 oils is great for brain development and the eyes and stuff. Look into it if I'm telling you news ;)

Terri: The inside sonar thing you describe, every ob/gyn in Iceland uses that just for a normal check up. They can see the ovaries and all very well with this thing and I never understand anything. Mine always tells my that my ovaries are very pretty, lol. 
Good to hear your DH took his spermies for a check up. It's also 3 days here to get the results... But tell me, when are you going to test? I'm CD 30 and haven't tested yet and I'm so torn... 

Lenka and Steph: How are you guys doing? 

As I said I'm torn whether I should test already or not... My last cycle was way longer than I'm used to... Normally they're 28-33 days or something like that but now because of this long one the average is up to 35 days. What would you do girls?
Today is first day of summer... and it seems like it's going to rain soon. My car broke down yesterday. The exhaust just fell on the ground under it.... yay. So I need to somehow get it to the work shop. Fun, fun, fun! Then it's my best friends birthday today so I'll go over to her place for a cake :) Hope you have a wonderful day ladies :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-You're getting super close to ovulation!! I like the progression on your tests, and I can actually see the stripes. A lot of times, I can't even read those tests, but that's why I use the fancy digital one. I can read an open circle or a smiley face. hee hee.

Tynmeg-I hope your results come in today and you report back. It was great having you around so much!

lfrans-Sorry for your breastfeeding woes. Hopefully your appointment today will get little Myles latching on like a pro and you won't be in so much pain. I have never thought about whether I will breastfeed or not. I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

Drauma-I rarely test, so I don't know what to tell you. It still doesn't seem like you ovulated yet, and that is upsetting to me. You've been trying for so long that it seems that your doctors should be able to fix the most basic thing, especially with such beautiful ovaries. HA!!HA!! That's weird for them to say, but kind of funny.

Lenka/Steph-Post a new picture of your bumps!

My appt. is at 9 today, so I will report back in about an hour. I'm nervous.


----------



## Lenka78

Not the best picture, but here. 20 weeks and 4 days...
SJ, it is almost positive! If it gets lighter tomorrow, it will mean that this one is positive for sure.
 



Attached Files:







1398351872760.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tynmeg

Aw that's a beauty of a bump. ;) I bet ur hubby was happy to see you.


----------



## Essjay86

Lenka your bump is beautiful!! I find pregnant woman are so attractive, like a natural beauty. I cant imagine i will look like a whale haha. Did hubby notice your bump got bigger? :)

Drauma, its a little hard for me to test midday because i'm at work and it isn't really suitable, but i test when i get up and when i get home at 5.30pm. It has gone darker than this morning, I doubt we will get a chance to bd tonight but hopefully tomorrow night we will. i'm hoping today or tomorrow is the day, so we covered it last night and tommorrow/fri night. fingers crossed.

Maybe your feeling off because AF is due? I'm not an expert on charts but because you've missed a few its hard to tell but your temp seems low?... I totally would test but as you can tell i enjoy poas too much!

Terri, waiting to hear how the appt went! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry for the delay. I was super busy as soon as I got back to work, and haven't stopped since. Luckily my day is over in 8 minutes. 

For the most part things were good. They recommended that hubs return for another SA just to make sure that his numbers weren't a fluke, but then he said 'well, if you go the IUI route, we can check the numbers, so don't worry about a retest.' Thank goodness. As difficult as it was for him, I don't want to have to tell him he has to take another one. 

They said he had 16 million/mL (they normally like to see >20), 69% motility (they like >50), and 58 (or 5.8) something (maybe morphology) but I can't read the word (they want >4). I could probably go back and look at my original paperwork when I get home.

So I have three IUI options or IVF. My insurance said I can go right to IVF, but I'm going to try IUI option two (I'm a middle daughter), which has a 10-12% success rate. Compared to the 0% that we have going on now, I'm jumping for joy. Option 1 is clomid (50 mg, twice per day, CD5-9) and monitoring, Option 2 is clomid (CD3-7) + injections (CD9-11) and monitoring, and option 3 is daily FSH shots. Option 3 has the best chances of working, but the highest chances for multiples. 

They also gave me some pamphlets to read and a lot of information that I will look through tonight because I'm excited. I was nervous going in especially when my doctor said 'I've invited another doctor from a nearby hospital to sit with us.' I was freaking out as if something was really wrong. I said 'Is my case that serious?' He started laughing and said 'No, it's a resident, checking out our practice.' I laughed and breathed a huge sigh of relief.

I think I'm in good shape, however I would love for this to be my cycle and I don't have to go through all those shots and pills. 

Hubs loved the golf club membership present. He was in shock the entire time we were at the cocktail hour. I drank two glasses of wine and ate some small snacks, and then we went out to dinner, and I drank another glass of wine and passed out on the couch. I"m such a lightweight these days. *sigh* it better be worth it. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh thats brill!

I think i'd do the clomid one, even though ive had tattoos i do not like needles!
Hubbys results sound good :)

Is IVF more intrusive? (i'll google it actually, hehe)

I really hope its your month too. FX xx


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, thanks for the compliments! So kind of you. My bump looks smaller on pictures, in real life it is much bigger...
Well, Terri, that is terrific news! Ivf is of course more invasive. If I were you, I would try also try IUI first. Lets hope that first IUI will work for you!!! Hugs

Tynmeg, any news from you?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lenka: What a pretty bump! :D

Terri: Sounds very good, all of this. I too would try to IUI first, but let's first hope this is your cycle :)

So yeah, I think I'll test Friday or Saturday, just because we're planning to meet friends for drinks on Saturday evening so I want to be sure...
I was putting leftover dinner in a plastic container tonight and a lemon squeezer fell from the top shelf and straight onto my hand (in the area below pinky finger) and it's hurting like craaazy!! Been cooling it but my pinky finger is numb and the hand is swelling up. Hopefully it'll pass soon, if not then I might have to visit the Emergency room and ask them to x-ray my hand... It's my right one and it even hurts trying to type right now... :( I'll let you know tomorrow how it is... and the test results when I've poas'ed :) Hugs and Have a great evening :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Needles or baby...hee hee. I'm not afraid of needles, so it's not that bad. The option I chose has two shots on CD9 and CD11, so it's not that bad...and it'll be totally worth it.

Lenka-Thanks...yup, that's the route we're going and I'm super excited. Hubs and I are going to talk about it tonight when he gets home. I went to the appointment alone. He never has questions, and wouldn't understand all this stuff anyway, so it's really my decision, but he'll at least know what's going on. :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri--how do you feel about the results? So it seems like the SA was good, that's a positive step! So when would you get this IUI? Mid next cycle (hopefully it won't come to that though!) Or does it matter when it occurs?

Lfrans--how did the meeting with the local lactation consultant go? You're right...it seems like some women who breastfeed are total nipple nazis. I was mostly formula fed and I'd like to think I turned out not terrible :haha: I hope to be like you though and trudge through the bad times with our daughter-to-be.

SJ- you're so right about these being exciting times. I just really can't believe it--our own house that we absolutely adore (until the first thing breaks on us...which it is inevitable that it will be soon), a baby on the way that we hope is safe and healthy, a good job that if we budget well, we can live off just the one salary. It's incredible. Thank you for reminding me of my blessings!

Drauma--Sorry you're having car troubles...that's the WORST. :dohh: I hope the fix is quick and cheap! As for testing--I wonder if you have even ovulated. Your temps don't really pinpoint a clear o date...
Oh! Last night I watched a silly movie since DH was out of town called Stardust. There were a lot of landscape scenes...and I thought, boy, that doesn't look very much like the UK that looks more like Iceland. Sure enough, it was also filmed in Iceland! You can add that to your list :D

Lenka--adorable bump! Rest assured, I did not look so cute and tiny then either! Look forward to running into things because you don't have the "clearance" you used to ugh I do that all the time, especially in the kitchen...:dohh:

Tynmeg-- NEWS YET?!?!! Any symptoms?

So yes, closing is officially tomorrow at 4! We weren't thinking it was actually going to happen on time but it is!! EEP I went to the hardware store and picked up color samples to start remodeling ASAP. I wish I had vision. I do not.


----------



## Tynmeg

Awesome Terry, the results sound very good. I did 100 mg of clomid days 3-7 with no shots. I'm excited for you to get started. ;)

I finally got my results today. Geez! Haha My levels were 341 at 16dpo. I'm happy with that and I retest on Sunday to make sure they are doubling properly.


----------



## Essjay86

I don't understand why my chart shows ov when It does, it's on a day with a neg opk. I don't get these charts.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Your chart seems good to me SJ... Says you're o-ing when you get your positive tests :) And the temp rise is very pretty so congrats, I'd say you've ovulated on Wednesday! :) FX and let's keep those temps up!

Tynmeg: Fantastic news!!! I'm still crossing everything for your next test on Sunday :) :friends:

Steph: Wow that's so funny, I don't remember hearing about Stardust! I'll add it to my list, always fun to see my country in the media :) You should watch Walter Mitty now, hehe! 
I agree with you, I have no idea if I o'ed, my last cycle didn't show it either but still my blood work showed that I had so I think I can't rely on the temps... :/ Next cycle I'm going to temp vaginally though. Maybe that changes things. Enjoy the remodeling! You'll get an idea sooner or later how you want to have your house :)

My pelvic area aches like hell for the third day in a row now and I'm still feeling queasy. Getting used to it though, just wish I knew what it meant. My boobs were so sore yesterday that I had to push DB away from them :/ Argh... I'm just frustrated with everything. Think I'll def test just in case tomorrow morning but as always, have a big feeling there's nothing baking in there. I just have pinches and short cramps all the time and my back aches just the same. Still no sign of AF so we'll see.... Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Strange...yeah I'm not sure if temping is for you. I'm not saying that in a mean way, but there has to be some other way to tell if you're ovulating. Are you using the cheap strips like SJ has? Maybe your hormones in your pee would be more accurate than temping. It would be nice to stop temping one of these days..it seems that it's all I know, and have known for the past 8 months or whatever. *sigh* Sorry you're feeling so badly.

Steph-Good luck today with the closing. How exciting! I don't have vision either, and most of the walls in my house are stark white. I did paint my bathroom a dark orange (like burnt sienna) and I love it, but I didn't really do a good job. I even painted the ceiling, so to me, it's like walking into a candle. My bedroom is lemonade on three walls and a slate blue on the wall behind my bed. I did a good job for that room, but I just picked colors I liked. Of course, if it was up to me 13 years ago, I would have painted each room a primary color and been so happy, but I was scared. I also wanted to paint the dining room a lavender with chocolate brown baseboards, and I never did that either. HA!!HA!! I am not creative at all, and I'm worried it will look ugly. Anyway...back to me, the process will start as soon as AF arrives, so the end of next week is when she's supposed to be here. I go for ultrasounds/more bloodwork/and then start taking medicine and finally shots. 

SJ-It's a computer program, so just enter the data and see what happens. Once you start having more charts, FF will be able to figure out what's going on and predict things a little better. Are your OPKs darker or the same as the control line now, or they're still almost as dark? I garee with Drauma; because of the increased temperatures, I think you probably ovulated as well. Don't worry about that stupid chart.

Tynmeg-That's great news. I'm so happy for you, truly.


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks ladies. I'm crossing everything too. Temping can be so puzzling. I temped on tries 2-5 but decided not to do it for this cycle. I just trusted my +opk and got inseminated the next day. I'm not saying that's the way to go or anything, just that it was one thing I didn't have to stress over and analyze every day. I felt more free if that makes any sense. 
Drauma- id be testing! Pinching and pulling and sore bbs are really good signs. Fx for you!
Terry- so excited for you to start the iui process. Hold on to your emotions and get ready for hot flashes though. Those darn hormones and clomid have circus days with you. Warn your hubby when your feeling sensitive, I cry easily when I'm on them and my DW was always wondering what was wrong. I now tell her when I'm sensitive or moody....it helps lol.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tynmeg--lol that's a good idea. DH still hasn't figured out that I suddenly get down every once in a while and he thinks I'm grumpy so gets grumpy with me. I should just warn him: I'm a hormonal mess just bear with me!

Drauma--I'd say test....just cause, I dunno, I hate not knowing for me! Some women like Terri have nerves of steel. I do not.

SJ I'd say that's a good jump to me but keep temping to find out. Weird you got a - opk the same day. Hmm. I used to think charting was so simple and straight forward but you ladies have me stumped!

Today the sun in shining, it's not windy, and it is warm. Perfect day for closing on a house! Only weekend plans for us are to start painting and get the gardens reading for summer planting. Lots to do on a very tight budget :happydance: No internet or cell service where we're moving so I'll be out of the loop until we can figure out what to do on that end. (But we're still in our apartment for another couple weeks and that has internet)

Weekend plans for you ladies?


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-Thanks for the heads up. I will definitely let him know that he may be in for an emotional rollercoaster. Normally, I'm just happy and pretty even keeled. I think if I have any emotions, my coworkers will be feeling it more than Kyle.

Steph-Yeah for good weather. Don't forget to take a picture of you and your girl (do you have a name yet? Terri is lovely) and the keys in front of the house when you first go there! What a fantastic day.

I have a motorcycle ride tomorrow and then the annual March for the Animals is happening on Sunday. I always volunteer for the cleanup crew, so that's what I'll be doing. Have fun!


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm just going to relax tonigh. Tomorrow I will make some partyfood for my nephews christening it's at 4pm tomorrow. Can't wait to hear what name they've chosen for him. He's my sister's son, 12 weeks old now without a name!
Then we are meeting my DB-'s friends for drinks and some general party-fun. Well, if my test tomorrow morning turns out to be -tive. Yes ladies, you've convinced me to test! 

Terri: I am still waiting for an opportunity to buy the cheap OPK's. Amazon doesn't send them to Iceland and the only place they can be bought at ran out some weeks ago and they're waiting for a new delivery... :/

Then Sunday I'll have to somehow get my car to the repair shop and return my moms car which I've had since my broke down. She's coming home from the cabin on Sunday and needs her car to get to work of course. Me and DB will have to take the bus to work then... yay! The bus system here in Iceland is awful and we have no trains. If the weather is OK I might try to cycle or even walk... it's about 2,5 miles. Nothing crazy long but I'm usually so tired in the mornings.... :sleep:


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma, i hope your hand is better?

Terri, to be honest i see your point, id take all the needles to get a baby :)
Oh and my house walls are all white, except my dressing room which has wallpaper (trees) on it, thats the only room i knew what i wanted to do haha. 
I need to stop getting all 'serious sam' about this temping and charting like you say it is just an app. But i'm going to keep at it because i am enjoying it and getting a buzz out of a positive opk. i am such a loser ;) god help me when i get a BFP.

Sounds like you have a busy day tomorrow too!

Tynmeg - Good luck on sunday with your tests :) and i can imagine feeling free by stopping temping, i constantly worry if im doing it at the right time etc.

AFM - I have felt so bloated and gassy today, i just feel really fat. Speaking of fat, i am joining Slimming World tomorrow morning, over the past 6 months i have put about 10lbs on! So i want to get back to normal. 
So tonight me and the DF have been on a date night to a lovel steakhouse about 5 mins away from our house. I had a lovely Duck Salad with figs and hoisin sauce, Fillet steak with port and stilton sauce, and then a gorgeous choc brownie sundae. omg food heaven! 

I am considering myself 2DPO today. :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Omg duck salad with figs I'd die a happy woman that sounds lovely


----------



## terripeachy

Ditto on the awesome salad....I've been eating more salad lately. Of course, I bought two types of lettuce and all the toppings that make me like salad, and a yummy balsamic vinaigrette. I've had two salads this week for lunch and two shepherd's pie leftovers. My lunch week was a success! No more talk of food for SJ..I'm glad you're taking a step in the right direction. With walking and healthier eating, you'll lose 10 pounds in no time. :flower:

Drauma-I knew there was a reason you weren't using the OPKs. Your weekend sounds super busy, but fun until Sunday. I'm sure you'll figure out a way to work..what about asking a coworker for a ride?

Our dear friend Steph is at the closing table RIGHT NOW!!! She's probably signing her life away...Go get 'em, mama!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Just a quick note on my mobile.
Test was negative, party tonight.
Hand is messed up nut not so much I want to have it x-rayed.
Christening today and super busy. Have a lovely day all <3


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry for the BFN, Drauma. :hugs:
Have fun at the party today!!


----------



## Essjay86

Aw sorry about the bfn but yeh like Terri said, have fun at the partaaaay! 

I've had a few twinges and cramps but not reading anything into that it's too early. I joined the slimming class and then came home to see my fiance's mum had dropped off a walnut cake! Aargh they are so delish. :-/

I also bought some jeans today that are a size smaller. I can get them on but they are mega tight so I want to get to the point where they are so loose they almost fall down ;-)

In terms of my chart as assume my temps should now stay about the cross hair until AF?


----------



## terripeachy

Yup. That's ideal but don't get discouraged if it drops early in your TWW. After about 12-13 days, then you worry. Ha ha. Mine is close to the line and it seems like she might be on her way, but I'm not giving up until I see red.


----------



## Essjay86

Terri, from what i have learnt your chart looks good, because any dips could be implantation and if it stays same or rises tomorrow that good. (i think) haha. I think i'm getting slightly obsessed with ttc. but i don't care.


----------



## terripeachy

Every chart is different and u don't really believe the implantation hype because I always have dips and there was no implantation, so it's best for me not to get excited. 

I'm glad your getting obsessed. Hee hee. It's good to know what's going on with your body and I think it's pretty fascinating. I have learned so much these last few months, it's crazy. Maybe ignorance is bliss, but I'm too much of a nerd to believe it. 
I just got back from an awesome 200 mile ride and now it's time to chill out and watch tv and then schoolwork. See what you have to look forward to in about 15 years? Ha ha. <3


----------



## Draumabaun85

Good morning ladies!
I have a massive hangover! Just got out of bed at 11:20 and am trying to down some water, salty snacks and a powerade. Yup. I went all in last night. Drank some at home in the party and then we went down town and there was FREE BEER at the place we went to so of course one can't say no to free beer. We danced some and I hooked two of my friends together (ha,ha!) Then we just got a pizza and took a taxi home. Old fashioned binge drinking night!
I was a bit surprised when I woke up this morning though because when I drink this much when AF is due she usually shows up that evening or next morning (because alcohol thins your blood or something) but she's not here! CD 33 here so I have no idea where AF is. last cycle was very unusually long sooooo, let's keep waiting!

My nephew got the name Vilberg Logi. I think it's very pretty. Vilberg is a very old fashioned name he got after his great grand father and Logi is just out of the blue because my sister likes that name so much. It literally means flame. Vilberg literally means respect or something like that.

Terri: Sounds great you took that long bike ride, good for you to do the things you love while you still can ;) I am not trying to read anything into your chart yet, just going to let it play out. I am keeping my fingers crossed that a fertilized egg is making it's way to the right place :)

SJ: Great to hear you like your class! People making cake and stuff when you want to get fit are just evil, haha! But I really believe in eating healthy in smaller portions throughout the day and then one day a week you can have something indulgent, but nothing too crazy. That way you always have that week to look forward to and it's never more than 6 days away. I manage to do this most of the time. Just remember, if you can't stand the temptations don't sink into bad habits the rest of the day, just enjoy the moment and then get back on track! :) These 10 lbs will be gone before you know it :) Date night sounded great by the way!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri if I'm anything like you in 10 to 15 years, I'd be a happy woman! So yes, that's an awesome way to spend a Saturday! No comments on your chart because your body confuses me

SJ Good luck on slimming world. I'd never heard of it until b&b so I'm guessing it's a UK thing. Something watching a stupid amount of BBC (maybe not amount, just more of a percentage thing) hasn't taught me. I have to say, I prefer British television, it sounds really pretentious, but with American TV you have 25 episodes per season and endless seasons. Ain't nobody got time for that!

Drauma--haha your night out sounds so fun! I miss those times, so enjoy them. Well.....not the hangovers :wacko: Good luck....gatorade, sleep...more gatorade. :thumbup:

Lenka, Lfrans, Tynmeg?

House is closed, we started refinishing the wood floors yesterday! Of course everything takes so much longer and costs so much more than expected so we haven't finished even that. No wonder why people pay so much to have someone come out instead of DIY...but they'll look awesome when they're done! 

Heading back over to the house, have a great day everyone


----------



## Tynmeg

Steph- awesome! Congrats! Although renos definitely can be frustrating, have some fun and create some great memories. 

Drauma- ugh, hate hangovers. I opt for a greasy breakfast and a nap. The world is a better place when you get up. ;)

SJ - good luck with the weight loss. I lost 13 lbs in 4 weeks until my sister came 2 weeks ago and had to have blueberry cheesecake. Lol. I'm trying to get back on track but temptations are sooo hard. I'm not suppose to be on a weight loss program at this point but I figure if I try to eat healthy that it will help with pregnancy weight. 

Terry - sounds like an awesome way to spend a day! I used to go with my Dad and loved it. 

Today is 2nd blood test day, I hope my levels are doing what they should. FX! My main symptom so far is sore nipples that are always in a "I'm cold" state. Lol


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma, you definately cant turn down free beer ;) I know its bad for you but i love a good night out getting drunk with my friends. YOLO!
Friday is usually our takeaway night, so i will have to convince DF to switch that to saturday ;) after i have been weighed, hehe. 

Slimming world is mostly about cutting down on bread and dairy and eating lots of 'free' foods. Which is you usual fruit, veg etc...but you are also allowed rice and pasta as free foods so you can fill yourself up! It is a good diet, i just find it hard thinking of quick meals...because if i have cereal and milk for breakfast i cant have bread or cheese for the rest of the day so i need to think of good lunch ideas :)

Haha steph i like american tv series...First got addicted to LOST, now everyone in the UK is talking about Breaking Bad and im on ep4 of S1. But i know what you mean, they are so time consuming i don't have enough hours in the day to watch the UK soaps AND Breaking Bad!! :) I am guilty of owning the whole series of Gossip Girl. It's my guilty pleasure. 
How are you doing the nursery? Thats the one thing i am looking forward to doing when i get preggers... I mean, obv apart from the baby and the shopping etc, the nursery and decorating i am very much looking forward too.

Tynmeg, you keep that cheesecake over there! haha i love cheescake, i'm more of a toffee, or salted caramal cheescake fan ;)
Great news that everything is going good so far, except the nipples...I have really small boobs and i'm really nervous about that part of pregnancy, nipple situations and sore boobs. haha.


----------



## terripeachy

Good updates from everyone.

Tynmeg-I am sure your bloodwork will be just fine! FYI, I'm pretty much always in a cold state, but they don't hurt. hee hee. Wanna trade places?? hee hee.

Steph-Yes, everything home related is expensive, but it's good you're doing it now because you may never get around to it if you wait. And...good thing you are still in your other place for a bit so you can do improvements before all your belongings are in the same room. 

Re my chart, yesterday I thought AF was going to surprise me. I didn't take anything with me on my bike, and thought sure I'd have to ask someone for a pad or tampon or something. At 8DPO I know it was way too early, but I was just feeling a bit like she was coming. Well, today, my temp went up a smudge and I don't feel anything anymore, so I will wait 4 more days (or so), and then it'll be time to start my assisted cycle. I ordered my medicine yesterday for fear that I would need it sooner, but thank goodness, as of right now, I don't. Stay away witch! I'll gladly pay the copays for that medicine to find out I don't need it. Everyone keep their fingers crossed.

Drauma-Sorry for the hangover, but do it while you can!! Sounds like a really fun night...I always eat greasy food and gatorade too, when hungover. That grease works like a charm, even though it's gross and bad for you.

Today I'm off for a 10 mile ride (ha ha) to the SPCA. It is their annual fundraiser, March for the Animals. I help with the break down committee once the march ends. Hopefully Roxy or Avery or some of my other foster dogs will be there. I've been volunteering for about 10 years, and have yet to see one of my fosters..I always look for them anyway. Have a great day chicas!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Well, hangover is gone, thank god! I took my car to the shop yesterday and they'll prob get it fixed today or tomorrow, yay.
I am not quite sure I trust Ffoe at the moment... It says I have ovulated and stuff. Thing is, the 2 temps I took this weekend were taken much later because I slept in... so of course they're higher than normal. Well then I took the temp earlier than usual this morning so I am just not sure about anything... We'll see I guess. 
I walked and took the bus this morning. Sun is shining and it was just really, really nice! I'm gonna walk to the swimming pool after work and swim half a mile or so. Then my bestie is going to pick me up and we're gonna have a TV-night. We're going to watch the newest episodes of Drop Dead Diva and Devious Maids. Girly TV-nights are the BEST! :)
I hope Monday treats you well ladies! :) I only have today, tomorrow and the day after and then I get 13 days off work!! WOHOOO!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I saw you finally got crosshairs. Ffoe is ridiculous. So jealous of your summer vacation...Do you have some types of clothes in mind for your shopping trip? What do you wear normally? dresses, skirts, capri pants, tall boots, all of the above? I'm mostly a jeans/tshirt, or jeans/sweater kind of girl, but since I'm getting older, I'm trying to be a little more mature with my clothing and a little more fashionable. I'm getting there! hee hee. 

As you can see, mine disappeared. I seriously give up. I am really looking forward to this next medicated cycle, although I'm not sure why..i will ovulate properly, and then I will take these progesterone pills (I have to put them up in my girl parts once I ovulate), but I know my chart will look spectacular, and it's going to give me a false sense of hope. Tynmeg said I'd be emotional, and I'm already worried about how my stupid chart is going to look. *sigh*

SJ-Eat a salad for lunch, put some crunchy veggies (carrots, red onions), some sweets (craisins, beets), some nuts (almonds) on it and it'll taste yummy. I think you're supposed to probably use a vinaigrette vs. a creamy salad dressing, but the vinaigrettes they sell now are delicious. Get different dressings so it's like a different salad every time. It will fill you up too!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh Terri! Your chart is a sore sight to my eyes!! :(
So happy you get this medicine and stuff and I look forward to seeing your new chart, it'll be awesome! I'm sure of it! We'll try to calm you down when your emotions start messing with you. Try to take it out on us here on bnb instead of your DH, hee hee! ;) We can take it! :) :hugs:
I've looked briefly at the websites of shops I want to visit. I mostly wear dresses.... all kinds of dresses.... like this for example to give you an idea: https://www.hm.com/dk/product/10378?article=10378-H I'll definitely buy this one! It's not so warm here so I can't be barelegged. Icelandic women use leggings alot and different coloured tights. Then just sneakers, boots, wedges, heels or ballerina shoes or whatever mood I'm in. 
This kind of dress I'd wear for a more formal attire https://www.hm.com/dk/product/25605?article=25605-A :kiss:
I used to be a jeans/sweater gal but bum is too big now, if it was smaller I'd wear jeans more often. I just never seem to find any jeans that fit around my bum and are not way too wide on my legs. These things are really bothersome. I'd love to wear something like this https://www.hm.com/dk/product/28191?article=28191-B but I don't have the body for it. Hopefully I'll manage to take some weight off this summer. It's starting to come off, slowly but hopefully surely.

I have this massively strange feeling in my upper pelvic area today. Never had that before. Just feeling generally weird. I really think AF must be on her way and those crosshairs are just Ffoe being funny... Well, I just keep waiting, not much else to do! I haven't got any BDing in last 3 days or so... hopefully that's not ruining anything... If ovulation happened this cycle I'm pretty sure it's over already....


----------



## Tynmeg

Levels are in, 1891. Now I wait to see if all goes well until my ultrasound on May 20. Fx!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo Tynmeg! May 20! That seems so far away. I will definitely keep you in my thoughts that things go well. Don't try to be too active, and keep busy! Glad your numbers were fantastic.

Drauma-I love your clothing choices. I have just bought about 5 of those blousy shirts. Three are long sleeved, and two are short sleeved. One is long sleeved, but you can roll it up and button it above the elbow, so it's pretty cool. I also like your formal dress. The only thing I don't like about the first dress is that it's black. I prefer more color to my wardrobe, but I'm definitely a solid color kind of girl. Prints are new to me, and I'm trying them out, but they're still not my favorite. 

Hmmm..I wonder what that feeling is? Also...yeah, my chart is a hot mess. I'm so over it. I'm going to do an experiment next time and try taking my measurements while laying on my back versus my stomach (although I sleep on my stomach). I wonder if that would make a difference. It's lunchtime!!!


----------



## Essjay86

When i first decided i wanted a baby i thought it'd be easy...(BD then wham bam you're pregnant!) Then i came here. 
Then i learnt about charts, i thought 'yes this is simple, very easy to figure out the best time to get pregnant' ...and now....well now i realise it's bloody impossible to guarantee anything!! Aaargh. haha. Charts are definately confusing. 

FX to both of you that next month will sort itself out.

Terri it will be interesting to see what your chart does when your on your meds! Interesting.
In terms of this diet thing, i'm not allowed nuts or raisins without using them as syns...and i'd rather save that for chocolate :) For my tea i just made diet coke chicken and brown rice with green beans. I am so full up! And i did have salad with vinagarette for my lunch. 

Drauma i love the black dress! I am definately a black dress girl. I find that when im blonde i wear black all the time. Especially for work. Away from work i'm not as bad, i try colours and patterns and print. 
I really hope your funny feeling turns into something good :) and not AF. 

Tynmeg, good luck and FX, May 20th will come soon enough, I think the months are flying by!! I cant believe it's may this week.

AFM - I have creamy CM today and very light cramping sometimes. Really trying to not think about it too much, but everyday i'm trying to symptom spot its crazy i need to get a grip. 
In other news, my DF lost his job today so it's going to be hard financially until he gets another one. :(


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,

Tynmeg, excellent number!!! FX! 
Steph, congratulations on your house! And GL with all the renovations! Must be very exciting..
Terri, first medicated cycle will be your month! 
EJ, creamy CM was one of my pregnancy symptoms... GL! And so sorry to hear about your DF loosing his job... 
Drauma, I also loved all the dresses. 

AFM, a friend of mine, who recently had moved to San Francisco, CA from Philadelphia, PA, came to visit us this past weekend. We had so much fun. The weather was awesome, we went hiking, went to eat to a couple of nice places, she made pancakes for breakfast, went to Santa Barbara... Nice... 

Other than that, nothing new here. The baby kicks become stronger and stronger and I am loving it... My 36th birthday is approaching... Have no idea what to do since it falls on Monday.


----------



## Essjay86

Lenka, when I have been looking through charts I have noticed creamy cm is almost always there for people who get a pos test so I'm hoping it sticks around. 
Also sore bbs, but I don't have that, I'm officially 6Dpo according to ff. it's changed the day of my crosshairs this morning to the weds we bd'd :)

I bet feeling the baby kick is an awesome feeling!! Maybe you should go for a meal then cinema for your birthday?


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ: So sorry about your DF job loss!!! Hope he finds something really quick! What field of work is he in?
You are very right about getting pregnant. It seems to be so much trouble for so many women who really are ready and want a baby. And sometimes it seems like no problem at all for women who have no desire of getting pregnant or maybe even just after a one night's fling... I don't understand the world sometimes.

Lenka: Great to hear you have a friend to visit and do some fun stuff with :D If my birthday falls on a Monday I just have a great weekend fun and then go for a movie or dinner or something on the Monday.

AFM: Not much from mw actually. I'm still feeling the tingly weird feeling down there. Nothing that bothers me too much but what bothers me is that I'm veeeery bloated and a bit constipated these past 2 days (Sorry if TMI). I fell asleep at 8pm tonight when watching an episode of Castle. I've never ever fallen asleep so early! Maybe it's due to the fact that I woke up for no reason at 6:30 this morning... but decided to sleep a bit more and then my DB had to pick my shoulder and wake me up at 10 past 8 because I had slept through 2 alarms!!! I'm definitely feeling more weird than normally. Perhaps it's just excitement for my Holiday. Only one more workday!!! Yay!
Tomorrow is a party at work and there'll be free alcohol so I think I'll test tomorrow morning, JUUUUST IN CASE! No sign of AF and nothing I can associate as PMS... Still confused as always, and waiting... well, as always!

Have you got any plans for the coming weekend? Is May 1st a holiday as well where you guys live?


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-May 01 is Mayday, but not a holiday here, unfortunately. Booooo.. And...we are not allowed alcohol at work ever. Well, that's a lie..someone can give you a bottle of wine for Christmas, but you certainly aren't allowed to open it and drink it at work! HA!!HA!!

SJ-Sorry your DF lost his job! Hopefully he knows people in his industry that he can connect with and find something else. What does he do? What do you do?

Lenka-That's great that you have been feeling more and more kicks. That boy is going to be a soccer player! hee hee. So happy for you.

AFM-Surprisingly, I am feeling very calm about everything. Whether my chart has crosshairs or not, it's ok. I think it's because I know exciting things are in my future, with my medicated cycle and the unknown. I'm sure I'll be up and down emotionally throughout, but right now, I am enjoying the sense of calmness that is around me. When my temperature has dropped or gone up a bit, it doesn't matter. Whatever is meant to be, is meant to be, and I'm ok with it. 

I did email the adoption lady today asking if I could find out what is involved with a home study, and she said 'Yeah, we can proceed.' I was like 'Um...I just want to know what's on the test before the test. I don't want to take it just yet!' hee hee. I guess they are eager for adoptive parents (or the $$, who knows?). They also said that you have to be married for a year. I told her we were 38 and 39, but haven't been married a year. I guess that is just something they say, but don't really stick to. Who knew?? We'll see what she says in the morning. I would love to get the process started while I'm working on making a baby, and then when the baby gets here, get ready to have an adoptive baby or toddler or whatever. I want all of my life changes to happen in the next few years (marriage, babies, new house perhaps).I'm ready to move forward!

Steph/Tynmeg-Hope you are doing well. :flower:


----------



## Essjay86

Hi Guys, 

I have good news and bad news (nothing to do with pregnancy tho) lol

The good news is, DF found another job. He does telesales so its quite a cut throat business, if you dont hit target then your out! So he has found another telesales job and starts next tuesday. It just something before he finds something better. 

The bad news is my iphone completely died. my contract is only due in November and i need to now pay a visit to the apple shop! Also, i have to work bank holiday. I do admin support, i love my job but hate working bank hols. 
I had other bad news but i forgot it! 

Aaw terri, i didn't know you was also going for adoption. That's exciting and nerveracking. It is something id consider if i cant have kids of my own. I have also thought may foster even if i have my own kids. when theyve grown up a little. 

oooh Drauma keep us updated on your test, and enjoy your time off! I dont really have any plans i dont think. This dieting has turned me into a sober bore. At least i am getting healthier though. 

AFM - i have been very gassy, bloated, peeing a lot. and sometimes just feel weird down in my lower abdomen. its almost definately all the veggies and water i am consuming, but cant help hoping. Also lots of creamy cm. I felt constantly wet down there all day. TMI. Sorry.

Also very grumpy and bloated. Halfway through 2ww and i dont know whats worse, waiting to ovulate or waiting for AF.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Glad your DF got a new job, and so fast! Luckily he's in an industry that needs people all the time so he can go from job to job. I hope he enjoyed his half day off! hee hee. I'm so happy to hear that you are getting healthier and drinking water/green veggies. I'm pleased with my salad eating too. I can't say it enough. HA!!HA!! You're right about the two week increments that we live our lives when TTC. I haven't decided which is worst. I get upset in the first waiting to O because I think I'm missing opportunities, and just waiting for the temp jump. Then, I'm just waiting for either AF or a stable temp increase. They both are just frustrating. hee hee. 

Yes, we would like to adopt, as well as have at least one kid, so that would put us at two kids and a "perfect" family! AF is supposed to be here tomorrow, but I'm really not feeling like she's coming. I am scared to test though, so I will see what happens in the next few days. I have been really good about my prenatals this time around. I don't think I've missed one this cycle. Oh, and I got a box of medicine today for my next cycle.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Drauma--Happy May Day! I hope it's better weather over there--or rather, more 'May' weather

SJ- Ok you're right, there are some addictive US shows for sure! My friend tried to get me into The Walking Dead and I would have been sucked in if I weren't such a coward :haha: So glad your DF was able to find another job...job hunting especially when you're out of work, is stupidly stressful. Also, I don't want to jinx it but your chart is looking awesome so far! Is this your first/second month ttc?

Tynmeg-congrats on the numbers! May 20...seems like a while away but hey it's just 3 weeks now!

Terri--That's so cool you're getting started on the adoption process! :happydance::happydance: I hope you're feeling good still. If not, we're here for you. I still check every day to see how your chart is doing...:hugs: Oh did you see Roxy at the ride thing on Sunday?

AFM nothing too exciting. STILL refinishing the floor. The whole process is really long, much longer than expected. I'll post before and after pictures when we're done with THAT part. Then I need to figure out what color to paint. (the walls are orange...I own nothing orange). Anyone here one of those creative geniuses? Cause i'm not!


----------



## Essjay86

Steph, i love shabby chic and vintage decorating, my whole house is a mixtures of dirty whites, creams, browns and im trying to get a bit of colour in with pastels.

This is my first month charting, second month properly trying (ie tracking ovulation) but about 6 month trying, as in unprotected. not that we were very careful before. I havent been on bcp. 

sorry this is a quick reply i'm late for work! eeek.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yes sj I love that too! I kept coming back to light green blue walls with white or tan furniture but I don't think that's a great idea with a black dog and a kid who will probably take after me (I still end up with food all over my face....) Shabby chic is so cute though!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I'm back to eating your pineapple baby!! I have two pineapples waiting for me at home. Yum yum. That is my favorite fruit! I think you should paint the walls whatever color you like, but just make sure you get the type of paint that is easily cleanable (like satin or gloss or whatever). That way you won't have to worry about them being so dirty. White furniture-I could never do it. I can't even wear a white shirt/underwear. HA!!!HA!! No, I didn't see Roxy or any of my foster dogs, unfortunately. I am on the cleanup committee so I don't get there until late. Maybe next year I'll go a little early so I can see many more dogs. I did see a dog with it's front leg amputated. He was a happy dog too. I don't think it bothers them at all.

SJ/Drauma-Both of your charts look good now.

My temp is going up a degree at a time, but now I wish AF would get here. Sometimes i feel like she's coming, and then I go to the bathroom, realize nothing is going on and I feel normal again. I'm not going to test just yet. She's due today or tomorrow, so we'll see how the day progresses.


----------



## Essjay86

Aw terri, ive always wanted two kids too, i know too many 'only child' people who are just weird (no offense to anyone who is an only child haha) i just seem to make friends with the weird ones. 
Id like to keep updated with how the adoption process goes. I would definately consider it. There have been a lot of programs on tv about adoption and fostering in the last yr or so that i found really interesting. When i waas younger i didnt even entertain the idea but lately ive really come around to it.

Oh and steph i would listen to the advice about wipeable paint, jeez mine is matte, i dont have kids and mine already has marks everywhere!! nightmare.

I felt a slight ache in my bbs today which isnt abnormal in the week leading upto AF. I kinda hope they get worse so i can start hoping hehe. I am my own worst enemy. I hope my chart is acurate too as i do toss and turn a lot in bed before my alarm goes off. i hope this doesnt affect my bbt too much. I have always took it laying down though. 

Also people are really testing my diet! after telling my DF parents i am dieting (walnut cake incident) they have took DF to COSTCO today and brought back 12 (yes 12!!) muffins!! Blueberry (my fave) and chocolate. Why oh why.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, it's been a full day and no AF. Here's my story, and THIS I will call symptom spotting. Everyone PLEASE keep your fingers crossed.

When I got to work (at 7a), I felt like I needed to get a pantiliner on just in case AF showed up (I thought she was coming). Well, I had to go to the bathroom (#2-HA!!HA!!) anyway, so the timing was perfect. When I went, I was watching for red because i was expecting red. Well, two dime sized dark reddish spots of CM dropped out and then I continued going to the bathroom. Now...since I was going #2, everything in the bowl was hidden. Is this getting gross or what? Since then, nada, nothing. Not one spot of red. I still feel like AF should be here (I'm a little crampy and uncomfortable), and thankfully I drink a lot of water all day, so I'm in the bathroom all day and seriously nothing. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I'm getting my hopes up a little. Eek. I hope I don't jinx myself for typing that.

If AF comes before 5pm, according to the FS, I can call it day one. It's 4:45, so if she shows up tomorrow, that is CD1. I'm supposed to go in on CD3 to get bloodwork and ultrasound, but I guess I'm just going to start my Clomid on CD3 and go on CD4. That's going to have to be ok because they are closed on Sundays. I am really hoping she doesn't show up. But I am freaking out with nervousness and anxiety. Tomorrow, if nothing happens, I will take a test.


----------



## Essjay86

Oooooh how exciting! FX for you, keep us updated.


----------



## Tynmeg

Seriously Terri! I can't believe u can wait until tomorrow. I'd be at the store already buying a test. You have great strength and strong will. FX! Lots of baby dust!

A lil update on me. I took CB digital tests with conception indicator on mon and tues and they were both 2-3 weeks which made me a lil nervous cause it should of read 3+. It's not an exact science so I was trying to not think about it. But last night I took another one and voila 3+. So now I give up my testing madness as there's no way to see lines get darker or any other way to know your progressing. I'm happy all is good so far. Sounds crazy, but I hope I get so sick, they say it's a good sign and I like good signs. If that happens though you can all remind me that I asked for it. Lol


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Tynmeg. You were scaring me at first. 

The witch got me. I was going to wait until hubs got home to test in 1/2 hour but I had to go pee and couldn't wait anymore. And there was the red that is been expecting all day. A little disappointed but ready to move forward. Day 4 bloods, ultrasound, and Clomid, here I come!


----------



## Essjay86

g'morning. its 6:30am here. 

Terri im sorry to her the witch got you. Tynmeg FX you get sick ;) hehe.

Im a little annoyed my temp went down this morning, i have a feeling its because i temped early. For the past week i have been waking up at 6am bursting for a pee, most times ive been able to wait till between 6:30am and 6:45 so i can temp first then pee but today i temped at 6:15am. Does it affect it majorly?

I don't know why all of a sudden 6am arrives and i wake up. it's so annoying.


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ: your chart is looking very interesting! :)
I am experiencing the same these past days, I can't sleep in!! I'm waking up at 5-6 instead of my normal 7:45!!! Arghhh! I love sleep and now I'm on holiday and I can't sleep!

Terri: soooo sorry AF showed! I was getting really hopeful reading through the posts. Glad you can go straight to the medicated cycle though and I cross everything for you :)

Tynmeg: Great news! I hope you start to feel sympoms soon and everything will me great on the 20th :) try not to worry too much or obsess about it... Don't drink much coffee or cola drinks or raw fiah or raw eggs and keep your normal routine. I'm sure everyting will be ok this time :*

Steph: all my walls are ehite cus I live in a small apartment. If I lived in a bigger pad I'd have a brownish toned wall in the living room, thats all I know :O i'm no decorator.
Weather is fetting a bit better over here. Sun shining most days but it's not particularly warm yet... Hoping for great weather in Denmark next week :)

AFM: work trip was fun. Drank loads and had lots of fun with the CEO of the firm, went to a house party a few of us (including her) and we were singing and being funny, haha!! I had the worst hangover yesterday and decided that in Denmark I'll just enjoy one or two drinks at a time, I'm always so badly hungover these past weeks :/
I don't ferl like AF is on her way. I have pinches on my left side, massive back pain and sore boobs. Sounds like she's on the way but while my tenps are up I am fairly optimistic. I've taken two negative tests already but I'm still hoping a bit... 
Right now I'm just in bed relaxing and DB is sleeping by my side. I am ferling sooooooo hungry it's almost making me nauseous. I haven't been able to eat properly for days now. Can't even finish my plate and then I feel hungry soon after but have no apetite at all. Very weird for me, I love food. Poor DB, always eating the food i leave behind! I'm going to try to sleep a bit more though. I'm on holiday for crying out loud!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

I think both of your charts are looking great! SJ, don't worry about that little drop. It's fine. It'll go back up in the morning.

Sorry you guys are both having trouble sleeping as well. I can never sleep in, even if I wanted to. I've just been getting up early for so long that it's just a habit now and my body is used to it.

Yup...on Day 3, I start taking my Clomid and get an ultrasound the following day. I have tried calling the office this morning, but no one is answering. I hope they can get me in early Monday. 

Have a great day and a great weekend. I don't know how much I'll be posting as I have a lot of schoolwork and fun activities this weekend, but I'll be reading.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry AF got you, Terri. Grrrrrrr!!!!!! I can't wait for your bfp.

Tynmeg I hope you get sick, but just a little bit sick... Nothing terrible but enough to make you feel better!

Drauma have fun in Denmark, I wish I could travel right now! But a 5 hour flight was just too much with this belly. .I wasn't expecting to feel any different and I was wrong.

Sj I don't think that temp drop was very much so don't worry yet, your chart is looking good!

Weekend plans? We have MORE floor work to do, and our move in day got moved up to early Thursday morning. I was hoping to get the living room painted before move in so I wouldn't be sleeping with fumes. Lfrans how did you go about doing that? Latex paint shouldn't be too bad, I think. Also we have an all day birthing class tomorrow. So wish I didnt have to go, terrible timing. Le sigh.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma your chart is looking very very good! And your symptoms are promising imo. And it sounds like your having a great time :) Have fun in Denmark and keep us updated. 
p.s you should totally make the most of afternoon naps ;)

Terri, are you a teacher or are you studying? 
And thanks, i do hope it rises again, i didn't have creamy cm today tho, it was practically gone. But i have had sore boobs (well mostly left boob), which isn't abnormal as i do sometimes get them during the week leading up to AF, so who knows! 

It's weird because i don't feel like i could be pregnant, where as last month i felt so so different which is why i was convinced i was preggo. So i dont think i will be mega shoced to see AF next weds. FX though.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm in school for my master's in business administration. I'm almost done, and have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but my company is paying for it, so it's bound to help me at some point in my life (I hope).

Symptom spotting is tough..it's best to just keep busy and test (or not) after the TWW. Easier said than done, I know, but they say most people don't really feel symptoms, so no sense trying to make symptoms and then be disappointed. I don't even make symptoms, and yesterday really upset me because I thought this might be it. Oh well...you win some, you lose some. :shrug:

Thanks Steph. I feel the same way you do. Can't wait for my BFP. I scheduled my bloodwork and u/s for Monday morning, so this weekend will be my last non medicated weekend. Oh, and here's some crazy data: every time I was good about taking my prenatal vitamins, I had an anovulatory chart. If I missed days or skipped them the entire cycle, my chart looked normal. I wonder what is in those vitamins to make my body do weird things. I wish I knew.


----------



## Essjay86

Steph we posted at more or less the same time, hehe.
All day birthing class?? jeez, sounds like hard work to me. 

Terri that vitamin thing sure is interesting!! something to look into or mention to your doc? 
It sure is hard to not symptom spot but i totally agree it needs to stop. most symptoms are the same a pre-AF anyway. 
Business masters! Wooooo! I wish my place did stuff like that.

Im so over today. Im going to watch Rugby, then go to bed. Up early for weigh in, according to my scales i've only lost 1lb. Now that is miserable.


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,

Terri, boo to the witch, but not to worry. You will get a BFP soon now. You just need a little push.
Drauma, SJ; hmmm promising charts, ladies... FX!!!
Tynmeg, I also wished for morning sickness, but once I got what wished for... lololol 
Steph, good luck with decorating. I love earthy tones and now I am in live with grey tones... with some white accessories and some colorful sofa pillows... Something like this: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=gre...012%2F08%2Fgrey-wall-inspiration.html;372;493


or this: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=gre...-apartment-london-bedroom-grey-walls;1200;988

Yesterday, I learnt that the hospital, which my doctor/gynecologist is affiliated with, does not accept my health insurance!!! Here, in the US, a delivery costs 15,000$ on average. It means that I have to change my doctor, who I have been with since the beginning. It is quite a shame they did not tell me that. They knew what insurance I have. I was upset about all this yesterday, but hey, what can I do, I do not want to pay 15k paying for health insurance each month. 

Have a nice weekend ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

Well Lenka, look on the bright side. Better to know now than after the delivery. How far away is the next doctor/hospital? It won't be that bad to switch (I hope). Hopefully you can find a doctor you like. Make sure you read reviews in your doctor if you have the chance. 

I go in Sunday for my FS appointment. I thought they were closed on Sundays so now I will start Clomid on Sunday too. I am getting excited. Would love to get a BFP in my birth month. That also means hubs and I won't have to share our month with baby. Selfish, I know, but Taureans are all about their birthdays! Ha ha. 

Enjoy your weekend, ladies!


----------



## Lenka78

Clomid will work for you Terri! It must!!! 

Actually the next hospital is at the same distance but opposite direction from my house. It is located in Santa Monica, regarded as one of the best in the area. Hopefully there would be no heavy traffic on the way there. I always read reviews, but I have to tell you, there will be always unsatisfied customers. It is impossible to satisfy everyone...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry to write a quick post just talking about me but I need to vent. Floors aren't going to look good. Dh is usually so good at working with his hands but not this time. He's trying for a 4th coat tomorrow evening and we're hoping for the best. This is so frustrating because the longer this takes, the less I can do. This has nasty fumes I can't be around, plus waiting on drying. We are moving in furniture on Thursday so the latest the last coat can go on is Sunday to allow full drying. Plus we need to get cabinets moved around in the kitchen so I can start putting things in there...

And it's all costing and more. 

So tonight, he comes home (I left the house to get groceries and fix dinner after helping him prep once he started staining the floor) and starts giving me the bad news (costs more, more time, and won't look so good). Of course I'm disappointed, I can't hide it. But I tell him it's just the floor and we can get rugs. Basically he sulks away and I discover he just went to bed, ignoring the dinner I made him. Ugh. I wish we had never taken on this project but he said it would be cheap and fast. Ha.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Steph. Home projects always cost more than expected but it's still cheaper if you do it on your own, just more time consuming. Tell hubs that for now you need to just live with it and go with rugs. Later on you can redo them when you have more money and time. You need to paint and move cabinets and that is the priority. Tell him they don't look too bad so he wants to work on them next time. 
Guys are such babies. 

Lenka- you'll probably be going to the hospital in the middle of the night so I hope traffic is not an issue.


----------



## Essjay86

Lenka, those colour schemes you posted are how i want my nursery :) 
Because i'm considering not finding out the sex, i was thinking greys and white and mustard yellow. And elephant themed. I have quite a few Dumbo Ornaments and artwork. (yes i am sad and have planned al this already) Probably bad luck but cant be helped. Great taste ;)

Steph I kinda know how you feel, we haven't even been in our house a yr yet but i still remember how hard it was to renovate. We had to knock a wall through and have electrics and central heating all the way through, then plastering, then decorationg then a brand new kitchen. honestly we spent £15,000 and its still not perfect, i still need tiling done and all sorts, but its home and we can wait for the finishing touches. Good luck to you, and whenever you need rant come here :)

AFM - Well my phone broke two days ago, Apple wont fix it, neither will phones4U so i am screwed. At them moment i am lending my cousins whilst she is on holiday but i seriously dont know what i'm going to do.
On a plus note we booked our holiday to Greece for my friends wedding. :) AND i lost 4lb at slimming world. wahoo.

I got my creamy cm back today and bbs just a little bit tender. I think im 10dpo and so far haven't been tempted to poas, but i might buy one tomorrow because i feel like i should. Maybe i will see what my temps do tomorrow morning.


----------



## Essjay86

Lenka, those colour schemes you posted are how i want my nursery :) 
Because i'm considering not finding out the sex, i was thinking greys and white and mustard yellow. And elephant themed. I have quite a few Dumbo Ornaments and artwork. (yes i am sad and have planned al this already) Probably bad luck but cant be helped. Great taste ;)

Steph I kinda know how you feel, we haven't even been in our house a yr yet but i still remember how hard it was to renovate. We had to knock a wall through and have electrics and central heating all the way through, then plastering, then decorationg then a brand new kitchen. honestly we spent £15,000 and its still not perfect, i still need tiling done and all sorts, but its home and we can wait for the finishing touches. Good luck to you, and whenever you need rant come here :)

AFM - Well my phone broke two days ago, Apple wont fix it, neither will phones4U so i am screwed. At them moment i am lending my cousins whilst she is on holiday but i seriously dont know what i'm going to do.
On a plus note we booked our holiday to Greece for my friends wedding. :) AND i lost 4lb at slimming world. wahoo.

I got my creamy cm back today and bbs just a little bit tender. I think im 10dpo and so far haven't been tempted to poas, but i might buy one tomorrow because i feel like i should. Maybe i will see what my temps do tomorrow morning.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ- your chart looks really good, but I don't want to get your hopes up either. This is how it's supposed to look though. 

The party was interesting today. The little girl turned 9 and she had about 5 friends over for makeup, nails, a fashion show and lunch. The weather was great but the girls were so quiet. During the activities none of them really talked. They had the most fun playing musical chairs but that only lasted about 5 minutes. Maybe kids are shy at 9. I know I wasn't. Ha ha. I'm glad the kid parties are over until next year. :thumbup:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri how are your hormones? Keep us posted on trip tomorrow to doc! That sounds like a really awkward party for 9 year olds to be so quiet like that...maybe the activities were too old for them? I dunno. Oh well, next year.

SJ-Yikes it could be worse! I'm so glad we haven't had to do any of that kind of stuff (yet eek) to our place. Did you factor that in when you bought it or was it an unfortunate surprise? That's cute you have a nursery all ready to go in your head! Hopefully you can find out soon. Keep us updated with your testing!!

Lenka--yeah i like those ideas, too!! So cute!! We'll probably go with something a little different...........eventually. There's no way we can paint before we move in and I have to accept that. When we can, I don't even know. Also, that sucks that your hospital didn't bother to tell you they wouldn't work with your insurance, but Terri is right, at least you find out now. Just don't go into labour during rush hour!

AFM--DH's back at the new house putting down the final coat of sealant. If this turns out poorly, rugs it is. Poor guy, he didn't mean to sulk away all night. He just fell asleep....and slept 12 hours. Oh boy fatherhood is going to be rough I can tell!


----------



## StephtheHiker

And Terri, stop eating my baby!! ;)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi everyone! Sorry for being away! I am leaving for Denmark early tomorrow morning (I have to leave the house at 4 am!!!) and we've been doing all sorts of last minute arrangements. I even got my basil plant to a foster home so it won't die while I'm away :)
My chart took a dip yesterday and today was only one place higher, I don't know what I think but I'm now CD40 and last cycle that was tremendously long was 41 days. Perhaps this is what I'm in for... I have been testing because I'm going on holiday and I really want to know early if I am pg or not. First three tests were BFN of course. I took a test this morning as well and also got a negative but I swear I could see a ghost-like line after 3 minutes. I tried to take pictures but it doesn't translate onto the camera and then I tried tweaking it online and of course, nothing. I have been constipated for so long that I resulted in going to the pharmacy yesterday and bought some drops to take in. They're starting to work now. (I didn't want to risk having to stay at the airplane WC the whole 2.5 hours it takes to fly to Denmark!!). I've never ever been like this and I've heard it's a pg symptom but I'm trying not to get too excited. Since it was negative today I guess I won't test until I come home in a week, well that is if AF doesn't bite me in the ass! Sorry for the long post about myself! :flower:

Steph: Wow I understand your frustration so well. I've done remodeling on my apartment, kitchen and bathroom and some other smaller stuff and it always takes a bit more time and something unexpected comes up. That's the danger of doing things ourselves... :/ Hopefully you'll be able to fix it so you feel good in the house, that's the most important thing. Imperfections are what make things perfect, in my opinion, if that makes any sense to you. 

Terri: What an unusual party for a 9 year old. Perhaps the girls didn't know each other very well? I also think that sort of arrangement fits 11 year olds way better than 9 year olds. I remember my 9th birthday and we were just playing cowboys and indians outside, playing with soap bubbles, playing some indoor games like musical chairs, murder in the dark and some others, eating pizza and cake and being children :)
You have your appointment with the FS today, hope it goes well! Good luck with your hormones and taking the meds! :)

Lenka: Sorry to hear about the hospital issue. I've never understood how this works in the US. Here in Iceland everyone has insurance and you can go wherever you want to go, no problem. Good they told you now though, instead of when your baby is crowning... :)

Tynmeg: How are you feeling? How are things going?

SJ: Your chart is still looking very nice, I must say. Better than mine! When does FF tell you to test? It tells me to test on the 14th of May.
Congrats on the 4lbs! Well done girl! Sounds like you're really sticking through it and doing your part :) Try to embrace it and adapt to a new lifestyle, don't look at it as a diet cus then you might go to the same place later. Sorry about your phone! I hate phone troubles. 

Sorry if I left anything out, I did read all your posts I'm just in a bit of a hurry, need to do some stuff today and then go and pack! yay.
I'll try to read your posts while I'm away, I can't promise anything but I will at least let you know when I'm back. Good luck with everything while I'm away, I am sending good luck to all of you on everything you're up to :) :hugs: :kiss: :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## Essjay86

Terri, thats so weird that they were all quiet at that party...maybe they had fell out?

Steph, yeh we knew we had to spend 15k on the house. we got the house for 65k, its was a bargain because it needed so much work doing to it. 3 bed end terraced. It hadnt been lived in for 5 yrs because the lady was in a care home. We probably did need more money than 15k but i'm glad we only spent that.

Drauma I hope your AF doesnt arrive! Have fun anyway though. Take pics of Denmark. Oh and i dont think mine tells me when to test. 

But i have tested and it was a definate BFN :( it may just be too early but to be honest i dont' 'feel' pregnant.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Your baby is now a squash and I hate squash. You're in the safe zone again. hee hee. 

Drauma-Have a safe trip and have fun. Sorry you're feeling so yucky and constipated. Your chart doesn't look bad either, so I hope your temp continues to go up. fxfx

SJ-Nice job on the weight loss babe! Good job, and like Drauma said, think of it as a life change, not a diet. Has it been hard for you? Did you get new sneakers/tennis shoes to walk in?

Since I'm not that close with the girl who had her party, I'm not sure of the dynamics of the guests, but yeah, maybe they didn't know each other that well. Who knows? It was just weird..meanwhile, I went because it's hubs' Goddaughter. Did he sit and hang out while the girls were getting this stuff done? No..he was downstairs with the dad watching tv and talking sports. Immediately after the party was over, I was like 'let's go.' hee hee. He wanted to wait for another friend to show up, but I told him that they are already 2 hours late (they had another party to go to), and I had schoolwork to do. He went back last night for the boxing match, so it wasn't a big deal to leave.

I went to the FS this morning and all was well. I had 14 follicles, and I start my Clomid tonight. Hopefully it'll grow those follies into nice healthy eggs. I was feeling a bit down last night when I saw someone's BFP picture after they were trying for 3 cycles, but her situation is not mine, so I couldn't feel sad for long. I did finish my school paper, so I only have one more to do, and we don't get the assignment until the 13th, so I'm chillin' for a bit until then. Yay!! Going for a motorcycle ride in a few hours. Have fun everybody!!


----------



## Essjay86

Steph i love squash! ;)

Terri i cant wait to see your chart develop and see what happens. FX and good luck :)
The diet has been hard in some ways, i have a sweet tooth so i miss chocolate and cakes. but i have developed an obsession with muller light yoghurts, especially the raspberry with choc (with strawberries added in) mmmm
But i just need to keep it up.

I'm a little down after my BFN. 
But its my first month charting and using opk's so as soon as AF is here n done (AF due wednesday), i'm looking forward to my second month and more bd'ing around ovulation day. Which according to my calendar should be on the next bank holiday weekend.

hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekends?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj your chart is still looking so good fx fx did you test??

Terri nice on the follicles! Grow, eggies, grow! How was your ride yesterday? I think of you when I see a happy biker :D

Drauma have fun in Denmark sounds like a blast! I remember being blown away how expensive it was there but maybe you know the cheap places

We stopped by the house yesterday to see how things looked while drying and wow they look 100 times better. We won't need to buy a million rugs!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-That's great news about the flooring. Now you can start painting. Yay!! I'm glad it all worked out. The ride yesterday was great. I didn't wear my heated jacket/gloves because I thought it would be a little warmer, but it was still chilly. I sucked it up (I didn't have a choice), but next time I'm taking my heated stuff with me just in case. I hate being cold. It was warmer in the afternoon, but the morning was chi-lly.

SJ-Don't be too discouraged about a BFN at this point. Your temperature is still going up and it's a bit early as well. Just because FF says you ovulated on a certain date doens't mean it's true. Don't give up!! And..you're on the right track with OPKs, temping, etc..You'll be fine. :hugs: When/if your temperature comes to a crashing decline, then it's time to be upset. hee hee. 

Gotta start my day. Have a great one, everybody!


----------



## Tynmeg

Good morning everyone, I'm having a doubtful day. I woke up this morning without the dire need to pee nor did I get up through the night. My bbs are less sore and I'm thinking this just may not be our time. I'm not sure if I should call my Dr and see if he will send me for a blood test or what to do. I'm on progesterone suppositories so not sure if they prevent ur body from doing what it's suppose to do when you mc.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Symptoms come and go hon, I can't tell you how many times I counted myself out because I didn't feel pregnant anymore. Having two previous losses really shatters your self confidence but the progesterone should help you out. :hugs: feel better soon


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-I was reading another post where a woman felt the same way you do. She is going back for another beta exam, and paying for it out of pocket, to make sure she's still pregnant, but I wouldn't worry unless you REALLY feel something is wrong (severe cramping/bleeding). I know it's probably hard to do nothing, but sometimes, you just have to let things be. That was also our church sermon yesterday, so quite appropriate.


----------



## Essjay86

Yeh Tynmeg, i have never been through what you have so i don't really have any useful advice but i think i'd probably end up seeing the doctor just because id rather not worry...not that i'm saying you should be worried, ah i don't know how to explain this but i'm a little paranoid and i know id just worry myself sick so id rather check up. But like steph and Terri said, it's probably nothing. But I'd be same as you :)
Plus ive never been pregnant so i just have no idea. 

-end of useless post-


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! SJ-I didn't have much to contribute either, honestly. Yours was just much funnier. I'm not a worry wart though. Just a headcase/nutbag/looney.


----------



## Essjay86

hahah. i tried. 

Im stalking the forums, procrastinating as I am trying to learn my theory as i have my driving theory test on saturday and it's stressing me outtttt...


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks ladies! I don't know what to think or feel. I called the clinic and left a message but they haven't called me back yet so I'm just waiting.....


----------



## StephtheHiker

Well,keep us posted. Remember though symptoms do come and go! And they have with this sticky bean of mine, too.

SJ Just get a license in the US, you barely have to do anything to prepare to drive a several ton vehicle 100 kmph through traffic.


----------



## Essjay86

Haha really?? It's a nightmare here in the uk, there's so many rules and my god I am no good with nerves and tests and my memory is shocking! 

I feel like AF is coming, and my kitty is sick, she has a bad belly. I feel really bummed out at the minute but after this week is over I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## terripeachy

You'll do great, SJ!! It's just driving. hee hee. I'm sure you've been watching people drive for years. You know what to do...

I hate driving around here sometimes. It seems that many do not follow the rules and I get pretty angry. There is a rule not to cross a solid white line, and there is a construction zone on my way to work, and I think of it as a 1 mile safe zone. Well, more often than not, people are cutting in front of me and doing whatever they want, and they're all crossing the white line. It makes me so mad every day, especially when they do it when I'm on my bike. GRRRR. I wish a policeman would just hang there and get them all. HA!!HA!!

Tynmeg-Sorry the office didn't call you back. How are you feeling now?

Lenka-How as DF's trip? You never posted a picture of his HUGE smile after he came back. Or yours either, for that matter. Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Tynmeg

The office called this afternoon and I went for blood tests. Hopefully, I'll get the results tomorrow and will let you know. Keep everything crossed! 
I wish I could write more but I'm on my phone, I'll check in with yas tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Everything is crossed, Tynmeg. I hope you're feeling better after getting your bloodwork done.

SJ-I see your temp drop, so now I'm getting a little nervous for you. Do you sense AF? It could totally go back up, so really we'll know what's up tomorrow. If you do get AF, don't spoil your diet and all your weight loss. Maybe have one piece of candy or cake (or whatever you like), and then get back on board. You'll hate yourself if you binge. It's not worth it. <3

Nothing going on here...Last night, I watched a video on how to inject myself with the Gonal-F needle pen thingy. That is going to happen on Saturday before I go to see my mom in law for mother's day. :wacko:


----------



## Essjay86

Yeh it went down today, I have pms definitely I'm so irritable, so tired my eyes are closing and I have had a few cramps, I think the witch will arrive tomorrow but in due on on Thursday. I'm not too disheartened though. I prepared myself this month as a trial month to get used to opk and charting, so I'm on it next month ;)

I won't binge, I had a mcflurry yesterday at work. Could have been worse everyone else had a meal and mcflurry haha. 

Needlepen? Eek! Good luck xx


----------



## Tynmeg

Hcg levels are 19000 which is good. I get them done on Thurs again to make sure they are climbing and not dropping. Keep FX for us and this lil one. :)

Terri- how are you making out on Clomid? Any dizzy spells or hot flashes yet?

Sj-congrats on the weight loss! Sorry your temp dropped but it's not over till the witch is here. 

Steph- I'm happy your floors turned out. Renos can be so stressful. 

Drauma, lenka, lfrans- how are you doing?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi! Just a quick phone msg from Denmark! 
Justin Timberlake was FANTASTIC!! iceland got to the finals next saturday in the eurovision song contest and I'm stoked about it :)
I've had creamy cm since yesterday. Can't sleep more than 3-4 hours a night and my back is gone! No idea what's going on but I don't feel like AF is on her way at all. I keep checking at the bathroom though, it's the creamy cm's fault :/ my temps are messed up cus I haedly sleep and I don't want to wake DB or our hosts by going to the wc early (we're all sleeping in a tiny studio apartment, no privacy).

I update my chart every day so at least you can get news there if I'm a-wall...

I'm crossing for you Tynmeg and SJ: hope that drop fixes itself but you have a great attitude about it :)
All the best to the rest of you and Terri, heated bike gear?? That sounds awesome! :)

P.S. I shopped in H&M for 600$ yesterday SHHHHIIIIIIIIII**********!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Wow...an H&M shopping spree. So jealous! I hope you found the dresses you liked online. I figured you wouldn't temp while on vacation, so that's fine..glad you checked in and so happy the concert was awesome. I wouldn't think it would be any different. Timberlake can put on a good show (on tv or live). Yes, I have a heated jacket and heated gloves. The jacket goes over a light tshirt, and then I put my leather jacket on top to keep my core warm. I think I have Reynaud's syndrome in my hands, because they are always cold, so I need heated gloves even when it's 60 degrees because I can't ride if I can't feel my hands! hee hee. When the temp hits 70, I'm ok with my thick, unheated gloves, and >80, I can wear my mesh gloves. hee hee. When I ride across country I have all three sets with me. hee hee.

Tynmeg-Great numbers! Nothing to worry about, babe. You're doing great.

SJ-Ok..we're moving back up in temps..how do you feel today?

AFM-False alarm, false alarm. I jumped out of bed and ran to the OPK closet. Open circle, which means no surge. thank goodness. I wasn't sure if this Clomid would affect my cycle, so it freaked me out. All is well....No hot flashes or any symptoms. I have been much happier though, so that makes me feel good. My hubs thinks I'm drunk when he gets home because I'm so lively. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Essjay86

Steph yeh i'm so glad your floors turned out good, thats a relief isn't it! will you show us pictures when you get the chance? If you don't want to thats cool. We could be psycho crazy stalkers, haha. Internet safety n all.

Drauma, i'm glad JT was good :) I do love him, also love him as an actor too. Friends with benefits is such a good film. and by god that is one big shopping spree!! Wish i could do that. Bet your really enjoying yourself. hehe. Your chart looks really interesting. FX.

Terri i can't believe you have to wear so many gloves! 
That is a big jump huh, not feeling under the weather? Mind you you just said your full of energy so obviously not! 

AFM well i was convinced AF would be here today but she isn't. I do think it will be any time soon. just been really tired, bloated, gassy and moody. So pretty much on track for AF. I have put on FF tender bbs but it only when they are touched or squeezed they hurt.


----------



## terripeachy

I only wear one pair at a time, but I like to have them all with me. The heated gloves are really thick, and even if they're not on, they are still pretty warm, and if the temperature increases, my hands get really hot, so it's good to have a different pair.

Maybe your temp will go back up tomorrow SJ. It can do that, ya know? You start producing that progesterone for a healthy baby and it's going to jump!

Yeah, I feel fine. It's getting warmer and hubs and I still have our winter comforter on the bed, so maybe that was why there was a jump. :shrug: No telling..


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

wow, so much has been happening with you... Terri is getting drunk from clomid, Drauma spending so much money in H&M... lolol

Tynmeg, that is one awesome number!!! This IS your sticky bean!!! 

Terri, eeeek, I am so excited for you!... It has to work! and it will!!

Steph, glad, that the floors turned up nice. Listen, have you bought a stroller and a car seat yet? 

SJ, Drauma, I cant help myself, but I have a very strong feeling that at least one of you is pregnant... I dunno... Anyway, I am keeping my fingers crossed... And, I personally do not like Justin Timberlake. Sorry, girls. lolol I fancy masculine men, I even find some ugliness sexy... Oh mine... 

It was my DF's birthday last Monday. We went to Universal Studios in Hollywood. He enjoyed it much more that I did... My birthday is next Monday and we are going on an island, which is CA territory. You have to take a boat to get there. That is more my kind of birthday celebration than a Shrek movie and Despicable me ride. lolol 

They were so right saying that 2nd trimester is the best trimester. I feel great, have a lot of energy, feel my baby's kicks on regular bases now and my bump is not huge just yet. I do not feet any of my jeans, but luckily leggings are so popular now, so I wear them all the time. 

Well, ladies, bring on at least one BFP this month! Hugs!


----------



## Lenka78

double post...


----------



## Essjay86

If my temp went up tomorrow I would be very shocked but a bit more optimistic hehe fx. 

I must admit I went to disney/universal a year or two ago and I loved it, but then again I'm a big kid for stuff like that, Harry potter world was a dream.
Oh and in terms of men I like beards and longish scruffy hair (my DF is not my 'type' which is weird but I love him haha) but if Russell brand walked my way I'd jump on him. 

I know I've said this before but I swear AF is gonna come very soon, I'll let y'all know but fx anyway, I hope one of us is pg.


----------



## Lenka78

Forgot to ask, Terri is that you on your avatar???? Beautiful!!! Belongs to be on a glossy magazine cover...


----------



## Essjay86

Got to prob ignore that slight temp rise as I have a tickly cough and can't guarantee how accurate it is, first time I put the bbt in it was only in 30s and my mouth was so dry I had to keep swallowing n opening my mouth, that read 35.20 after only 30secs. So tried again n tried my hardest keep my mouth shut and it read 35.76 after a longer more normal amount of time. 

But anyway got brownish sporting this morn so AF is on way, do u think I should change it on my chart to 35.20? As that makes more sense. I'll see how heavy AF is today maybe.


----------



## Essjay86

AF is here full force. C'mon Drauma let's get one bfp this month ;) xx


----------



## Draumabaun85

Sorry about Af Essjay!!! :( i was so rooting for your cycle!!

I'm still in the game, creamy mucus gone and yesterday morning I haf a tiny tiny light brown spotting. But nothing similar to AF spotting I'm used to get. Then nothing more... Will try to buy a test here if I find one or test asap at least.

Van't have this post longer I'm sorry!
Kærlig hilsen (best wishes) from Denmark!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh that sounds good! :) let's see what happens. Do you usually have such a long cycle?


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Sorry for AF! As soon as I logged in, I saw your new chart, I was just reading to see how it all happened. But, I think this month was definitely a success for you in other ways..temping/opks. Great job..Next month it'll happen for sure! I remember when I liked the scruffy hair kind of guy. Those days are long gone. Now Kyle is always looking great, hair is always cut (every two weeks), he lotions his body every day-everywhere. He is not like me at all. I could go days without showering and not care. I take a ten minute shower and lotion if I feel like it. HA!!HA!!

Lenka-Is your bday on the 12th or the 19th? Mine is on the 19th. May birthdays are the best. I was just telling my coworker that there is no better month to be born. HA!!HA!! Yes, I'm biased. And yes, that's me in the picture (with hair!). It was taken almost seven months ago at my wedding. I was all smiles that day, but I like this shot because I'm looking wistfully out the window..like a thinking person. Gotta love love. Thank you.

Drauma-I hope your BFP is around the corner!! That would be awesome...stay away witch!!!

AFM-One more day of Clomid. And then I have my first injection on Saturday night. I was hoping to do it in the morning at home, but the nurse says i have to do it between 7-9pm on Saturday night. We'll be at my mom-in-law's house. Grrr...I may have to go in the bathroom and do this alone. She lives in a small apartment, and she doesn't leave and she's always wondering where everyone is if we are not all together. Yes, even though the apartment is small. She's a little :wacko: but I only have to see her a few times a year so I can deal.

Anyway...enjoy the day, all.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Good luck on the mils place and being sneaky! Sorry you have a cooky one... Good in-laws are such a blessing!

We moved in to our house yesterday! The house is a bit chaotic right now with boxes on all the countertops and me with little energy to get it all done. No curtains up yet so I woke up bright and early lol.

Sj sorry af got you, esp when your temps were looking so good! First month is a trial run and only lucky *******s get their bfp the first go

Drauma jt sounded fun! And the h&m shopping spree. If I had 600 usd to spend for clothes, h&m would be my top choice! Such cute stuff

Lenka- manly almost ugly men? Haha stay away from my husband!! Lolol he'd kill me if he saw that. But I agree, I like my men to be men! About the crib and stroller, we got a stroller but not a crib. We will use a bassinet for the first few months then shop around to find an affordable crib. Have you bought anything yet??

Yesterday the other pregnant woman in my church group I go to gave birth to her little girl and the baby died shortly after. They knew this would happen as it was discovered in the ultrasound (20 week) that she had a chromosomal abnormality. Still so painful. As much as I whine about hurting all the time, I'm so grateful that my little girl is alive and hopefully healthy. Some people have such great burdens to bear. ..


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Oh wow...I am so sorry to hear about that ladys' baby. So they knew she would have to have the baby and then she would die shortly afterwards? Did she carry it to full term? That sounds awful. I can't even imagine. You're right. We never know the burdens others bear, so you always have to just be the best you you can be at all times and let other people be snarky or grouchy. I'm really sad now.

Congrats on moving in...and I am sure you will get everything done that you need to when it's time. No pressure!


----------



## Essjay86

Steph thats so sad. I wonder why she carried it? Religious reasons i guess? I guess theres always that hope the baby might not die. but jeez such a sad story :(
OOooh glad your moved in, let's hope you get curtains soon haha, i'm not a morning person either.

Drauma any news? AF still awol?

Terri did you do your injection?

It's my theory test tomorrow eeek!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Girls... i cannot make this a long post, I'll go into more details when I'm back home.
The thing is I took a test today and it was sooooooooo massively positive!!! I don't know what else to say!! I'm in shock, just processing this. Took DB for a walk right after I poas-ed so we could be alone when I told him. He's over the moon, and I cried, and he was shaking all over. But we're really happy!! We're going to tell his brother and his gf cus we're living in with them. Then we'll tell our moms and my best friend after I have the first doctors appointment (that ls if this turns out ok)...
My boobs are hurting, mainly the left one, and I feel like there's a butterfly in the left side of my uterus! Wow girls, I'm feeling so weird!!
Steph, congrats on moving and Terri, good luck with the meds!

I can't believe this might be our time!!! :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## Essjay86

OMG I JUST KNEW! I knew there was something going on with your chart!! hehhehheheh. so chuffed for you!!


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
Sooo happy for you!!! I had a feeling someone was going to get pregnant among you!!! Well done hun!!! lolol

SJ, sorry about the witch!!! :grr: :hugs: Not to worry, you and Terri are next!!!

Terri, first injection on Sunday, right? 

Steph, your story mad me so sad... I cannot even imagine... :nope: But happy that you moved in! Hell with the boxes, relax and enjoy your new house. :winkwink: Regarding an affordable crib. My control freak gf that just had her baby had made a thorough research and found out that Ikea makes cribs with no chemicals at all. Their cribs are so affordable, between 69 up to 200$, take a look:
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/childrens_ikea/18755/#

They have money, they paid around $2k for a stroller, but she is so happy with this crib from Ikea. This is what I am getting. Have not decided what color yet. 

This is a "bassinet" that I am getting: 
https://www.amazon.com/Tiny-Love-Ro...sbs_ba_43?ie=UTF8&refRID=0V4YEPYD6TRXCJ8SM9TS

Tynmeg, how are feeling??? :hugs:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif

lfrans? :flower::flower:


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, my BD is May 12th. -)))


----------



## StephtheHiker

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa huge congrats to you, lady!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Drauma!!!! I'm so happy for you, and with a crazy chart and all. I noticed something weird this morning too. HA!!HA!! When are you going to the doctor's office to get the official results? I'm super excited that the front page gets to be updated so soon with 3DPO and 12 BFPs!!!

I finally broke down and bought some ICs from Amazon. They are due to be here on Monday, so whenever I take my final shot, I can test to make sure that it worked, and then I'll have some cheap tests to take before I use Steph's lucky FRER. HA!!HA!! 

My first shot is tomorrow night. I HAVE to remember to put it in my bag so I have it when we go out of town. I can't ruin my chances! Then I go in on Monday morning for an ultrasound and further instructions about when the IUI will occur. It's getting close!


----------



## Essjay86

Good luck with your first shot terri :)

Lenka that basinette is really cute!

i'm just nipping in quickly. I passed my Theory Test! Woop.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Good for you sj!!!

Baby's the size of a durian apparently. So I guess she's safe from you ladies this week! Durian...ugh.


----------



## lfrans

i came in to check up and what was going on in time for the great news! congrats Drauma! Im so happy for you!

Lenka/steph - i bought a crib off kijiji (like craigslist but only in canada). I bought the oeuf classic which is about 1200$ new, and i paid 300$ for it in very good condition. I also looked into the ikea one, but ended up doing the used route and we are very happy with it. I got the bassinet from my brother, but the one you are looking at looks great! We were really lucky and got most of the things used through family, it saved us so much money, so we bought a nicer stroller - UppaBaby- we have been really happy with that as well.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Yeah!! Congrats!! We knew you could do it.

Lfrans-Thanks for checking in! I guess all is well since you only talked about strollers and bassinets. hee hee. Glad to hear it.

Lenka-Those links were great. The cribs are reasonably priced, and I like the bassinet too. 

Steph-I have only seen durian on Chopped and they talk about how bad it smells and tastes, so yes, your baby is safe. hee hee. 

I watched another injection video on Youtube this morning. The star was a lady from England, and she was so nervous to inject herself. After she did it, she was like 'oh...not bad.' It was really a cute video, and I know I can do it now. It's in my purse, and ready to go. Now I can just chill out until this afternoon. It's warm today and spring is officially here. Woohoo!!

Happy early Mother's Day Drauma, Tynmeg, Steph, Lenka, lfrans! You guys are amazing moms/moms to be!


----------



## Lenka78

lfrans, now I am obsessed with those UppaBaby strollers... :brat:They look so chick, so well-made, so beautiful... 

We bought this travel system, it is only $255. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ASI748A/ref=fb_oip_prodpg
We do not live in the city, so I was looking for a jogging stroller. It looks fine, but after seeing UppaBaby one, I am in doubt... I will get it once our baby is a little older! For his 1st birthday. :thumbup:

Terri, a girl who drives a bike, can poke herself with a needle. :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## lfrans

terri- things are going good, i didnt sleep well the last 2 nights so am sorta in a daze today. GL with the injection! 

lenka - the jogger stroller looks good. we were looking for something that myself and DH could use and that would roll well over snow. We were actually comparing the uppababy and babyjogger because those are what my friends tend to have. problem with baby jogger was that DH would kick the bar underneath. Honestly though, we did not spend 800$ on the stroller. The factory is near my brother in Boston, so we managed to get one 1/2 price at the factory. As for the car seat - a friend of mine's uncle works for a car seat distributer, so I got one wholesale. 
As for your stroller, do not plan on buying anything else yet, it looks like it may be really good. There will always be something different than what you got and no 1 piece of baby equipment has it all or does it all, but it doesnt mean you need to get them all. The salespeople will try to tell you otherwise, but just go with what works for you.

Steph - how are you feeling? baby is coming soon!!!! Congrats on the house!

AFM, things are going well. Myles is growing like a weed. I had a lactation consultant come to my house yesterday. feeding is going well, but he still pinches a bit. But, he is gaining weight, and it doesnt really hurt me anymore... so i dont want to go for the cutting of the frenulum (they are trying to encourage me to do that for a very slight posterior tongue tie.) I dont think putting myles through it, when he is doing well, is worth it. He is starting to make more noises, like he is talking to himself and looks all around. No smiles yet, Im waiting

Happy mothers day to all of you mothers to be! I hope that this is the last mothers day without baby for all of you!


----------



## lfrans

Here are a few newer pics of Myles
the 1 month one is from May 1 
the canadiens one was actually sent to our local news station and aired after the 6 pm news. 
And the other one is our where's waldo one. He has that wheres waldo looking sleeper and I couldnt resist taking a pic with him and his "friends"
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6221.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6197.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6195-1.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## terripeachy

I LOVE THOSE PHOTOS!!!!
He is the cutest!!!! I got my sister two fuzzy blankets with engraving when she had her daughter and son. The second daughter got a card. HA!!HA!! Those blankets are so nice.

Yay for Myles!!!


----------



## Essjay86

OMG he is so so so so so cute. bless him. aaw i love the pic of him and his friends :)

Eurovision Song Contest is on now, i have literally stuffed myself with salad and steak, mmm. So going to sit and watch eurovision and have a chillout night.


----------



## Tynmeg

Oh Wow! So much has gone on since I last checked in!
Huge Congratulations Drauma! So pumped for you, that is awesome. Eeek!

Steph- congrats on moving in. How's the unpacking going? Not much longer for you until your lil one is here. So exciting!

Lfrans- Omg! He is so gorgeous and I'm so happy that feeding isn't hurting anymore. 

Lenka- love the stroller, car seat combo and the bassinet. Adorable!

Sj- congrats on passing! ;)

Terri- things are progressing right along in your world. Good luck with the shot, I'm sure you'll be fine. Just be a lil nerve wrecking the first time and being at the in laws having to be all secretive adds a whole other spin on it. 

Afm- things are going alright, I think anyway. I still don't wake up through the night with the urge to pee but my levels on Monday were 19000 and on Thursday they were 30000 so they are rising. :) so at this point I'm trying to just let things be. Another 10 days until my 1st u/s. Excited and a lil nervous for that, hoping and praying and crossing everything that there's a healthy baby with a strong hb in there. :)

Happy Mother to be / Mother's Day to you!


----------



## Lenka78

Happy Mothers Day, dear mothers and mothers to be! Have a beautiful day!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140420_133520.jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Draumabaun85

Flying home today - look forward to writing you a proper post tomorrow! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I can't wait for you rproper post. How come you didn't put green on your chart? Mark that positive test...I can't wait until I can put that comment on Ffoe...I'm hoping I can do that by the end of the month.

I went for my CD11 ultrasound, and I had one follicle that was 28mm, and ready to go. A few more were smaller, but probably not going to do anything, so we'll hope the follicle I saw this morning is a lucky one and that there is a healthy egg inside! I'm going to give myself the trigger shot tonight most likely, and then have the IUI on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling really good today. It seems that every time I go see the FS, I feel so happy after my visit. Not because I'm leaving, but because the news is always promising and it gives my spirits a boost.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## lfrans

drauma- cant wait to hear all about it

terri - promising is good! I love your attitude, always have! FX that this is your month!

Tynmeg - I have a good feeling about this one. The waking up to pee is not consistent, I only had it sometimes - so dont take it as a sign of a problem. I actually barely had any symptoms til 7ish weeks. 

AFM- so feeding isnt perfect, still hurts sometimes, but im getting over it. Im a perfectionist, so its not good enogh for me, but he is growing. My first mothers day was great. It actually started sat night - DH could not wait to give me my gift. There was no card, apparently there were none left when he went to buy one. He probably had looked friday evening on his way home, so no kidding none left!
He bought me jewellery, for mothers day and giving birth to Myles. He knows me well, that i can be picky and he wanted to make sure it was something i would wear, so he actually brought home 4 pieces of jewellery (3 earrings and 1 necklace) and allowed me to choose one. Apparently there was not much in his price range at the jeweller. I am also very indecisive and always think ill make the wrong decision. I am 99% sure ill take the necklace. I narrowed it down to a pair of white gold earrings with somediamond chips and a yellow gold necklack with 3-4 very thin circles and a few diamond chips as well. I used to like white gold, but lately have noticed that yellow gold looks nicer on my skin tone and that white gold sometimes looks like silver and you do not realize the value. I love the earrings, but I feel we can buy a pair that look exactly the same for a fraction of the price and no one would know the difference... you know? I love the necklace too, and i think i love it more... I hate choices!!!

Im rambling... Mothers day - Myles slept like a champ! he went from 9pm -3:45am and we also went to bed around 9, so we were super well rested! DH made me french toast for breakfast and for lunch we too Myles to mount royal (which is a large park/small mountain in montreal). We brought along some food for us and my camera and tripod. I had gotten really into photography, but sorta let it go while i was pregnant. Anyways, we found an indoor spot and a nice shady spot and took a few family pics. Im pretty happy with how they came out. I had wanted to hire someone to take some nice pics, but these came out nice enough for what i wanted. Maybe not as artistic, but worth the money savings. I figure when Myles is older and running around and harder to keep still, we will hire someone. 

here are a few of the pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6309.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_6303.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6320.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Essjay86

Hope u all had a great Mother's Day. Ours in the uk is. On a totally different day, we've had it already :)
I'm now in tww to ovulation hehe I hate this one.


----------



## StephtheHiker

What a beautiful family!! I love getting your updates! Myles is such a cute baby I can't stand it!!! Hasn't the weather been lovely?? Perfect for getting outside.

That's so sweet he couldn't wait until mother's day. Aww and just go with the necklace, you'll be happy with your decision I promise

Terri I'm excited for you and your little follicle that's all grown up daww. This is going to be the longest tww ever ugghhh. 

Drauma looking forward to hearing from you!

Sj how was Eurovision? Ok so I don't know too much about it but all my European Facebook friends were excited....especially my Austrian friends. I was too shy to ask...

Lenka what beautiful flowers! And I love the IKEA crib idea!! We'll get one eventually but the two hour drive would be so painful on my back right now......although I do love going there...... And we are decorating.....

Painted the ceiling this weekend and I think we'll stick with the ugly orange walls. Money is tight and I think I found a rug that would really work in the area. So although it isn't my style, it fits together well. I'll take a picture when we've done a bit more. We need to save for the kitchen floor which is awful awful.


----------



## terripeachy

Can I tell you how much I just love Myles??? hee hee. He doesn't know he has a few aunts around here checking up on him. I also like how he and your hubs are wearing the same shirt. That is just adorable.

ENOUGH WITH THE JEWELRY!! hee hee. <3 Get the white gold and be done with it. You deserve a push present and a Mother's day present. Money isn't everything, and you need something nice with real gold and real diamonds. You can buy yourself silver when you need a pick me up. Don't second guess your worth, and if your husband wants to buy you something nice, accept it! Oh, and you saved on photos, so that's one more reason to get something nice for yourself. I'm sure you'll make the right decision.

Steph-Thanks! Yeah, my follicle was looking great! I'm getting better at seeing whats' on the screen.

Update-The nurse called and all systems are go. Trigger shot tonight, break tomorrow and then Wednesday morning IUI. Then in two weeks I go back for a pregnancy test. I ordered some cheap ones from Amazon and they should be here today, so I'll use those until I get ready to bust out Steph's lucky frer. I am really excited...


----------



## terripeachy

I'm so self centered, happy birthday, Lenka!!! Hope you're doing something really fun today!! :flower:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hellooooo my dear friends! I'm finally home, back to work, really tired after a late flight and early morning workday. The trip was fantastic. We got there around noon on Monday and shopped a bit and went to see a rehearsal of Eurovision semi final 1. Iceland was in that semi final so it was fun to see our act and the whole area. Tuesday night we went to see Justin Timberlake and oh my goooood(!!!) the concert was fantastic! He took all his songs, old and new, along with some tributes to Michael Jackson and some others. 

Thursday we went to the zoo and did some more shopping and went to a party to watch Eurovision semi final 2. Friday we had a cozy day at a mall. I bought a pg test because I had been feeling weird and was already at CD 45 (longest I've ever had). 

So I took a test when we got home and it was positive after 20 seconds even though I had been drinking loads of soda and water and it was around 4 or 5 pm! I was shaking a bit at first and then I gathered myself, got out of the bathroom and told the people I had a bit of a headache and asked if DB would come out for a little walk with me, to try to shake the headache off. Fortunately the two people we were staying with didn't want to come for a walk so I got DB on his own ;) We walked and talked a bit and I knew there was a tiny park close by so we walked there. I almost pulled him under a huge tree and told him I had a bit of a surprise.... I pulled out the test and told him this was just the first test so don't get too excited but this is what was happening with me. DB got teary eyed after a bit and we hugged and I cried (happy tears) and we hugged some more and he told me he was really excited and hopefully all would go well. 

Then we walked until my tears were gone and got back home for dinner. We decided to tell his brother and his gf because living with them for the first part of a pregnancy was too hard without them knowing. They won't tell anyone so it's OK :) The boys went out to party that night and me and Berglind were home watching a chick flick and eating candy. Saturday morning I took another test and it was positive again (I put it on my chart Terri, I can see 2 green plus signs on my chart, are you talking about something else I should do??). We went to Tivoli and had massive fun and then the big Eurovision final party that evening. I was able to hide that I wasn't drinking. Well for the most part, one person asked Berglind if I was pg (apparently I was the only one of 30 people not drinking) but Berglind saved it by saying I had alcohol in my water bottle 

Sunday we walked around town, just the two of us but when I got home I was freezing cold and cramping a lot in my uterus and all of a sudden I felt the need to run to the bathroom. Sorry for TMI but I was bleeding bright red really thin blood-like stuff for a while and one tiny clot. Then nothing more. I told DB and cried in the bathroom I was so scared. But then it stopped and I composed myself and was able to eat dinner with the people... 

Then everything was good until yesterday evening I started getting brown spotting. My boobs are really sore but this brownish-red discharge just keeps coming, today as well. I ordered a phone appointment with my clinic and am waiting for them to call back, hopefully today... They wouldn't be able to see anything during a sonogram or something right now because if FF is right then I'm only around 4+something weeks. I guess I just have to wait and try to be calm while this isn't heavy bleeding. There's no pain with this discharge, just sore boobs. Please cross your fingers for me my darlings FX FX FX I need sticky bean dust FX FX FX

Love the photos of Myles and your family photos lfrans.
Happy belated mother's day everyone!
Good luck with the IUI Terri, I'm crossing everything for you!!!
SJ: hope you can find your ovulation in time and BD at least every other day. That's what I tried to do this cycle and it obviously paid off :)
Lenka: Happy birthday!! :) Hope you have a fantastic day :)

I leave you with a photo of the two tests I took. They've dried out a bit on the pic, the lines were a bit clearer when they were new... but you get the idea ;) https://i60.tinypic.com/1zoag4y.jpg :kiss:


----------



## Tynmeg

Drauma - thanks for sharing your story. So exciting and happy for you. Your DB sounds like he is excited too. I hear stories all the time about ppl spotting and bleeding so try not to worry too much. I would ask the clinic to do a couple rounds of blood hcg testing and see what your levels are doing. Fx for you and loads of sticky dust your way. 
Terri - so excited for your first IUI, I hope you get your bfp first try. That would be awesome. :)
I'm going in a meeting so can't type much more but wanted to check in with yas. 
1 more week and I go for my first u/s. So excited for it.


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I love your story!!! I hope that bleeding is nothing as well. My doctor even told me that if I have a little bit of blood, test because I may be pregnant, so maybe what you're experiencing is just that little bit of blood. :shrug: I am so happy for you, nonetheless, and hope you can wear your new dresses now and maybe they will look cute with a bump too! I see the green plus signs. Most people still have their temps and then those lines connecting the temperature points are green, but it stresses some people out. I know it's green, so don't worry about it.

Tynmeg-Your ultrasound is here so quickly. It seemed like it was a ways off, but next week is almost here! Yay!!

I took my Ovidrel (hcg) shot last night at 10pm, and this morning I peed on my first IC. hee hee. It was positive!! Of course it was...otherwise, the medicine didn't work. That was my first positive pregnancy test ever. I wanted to see what it would look like at the strongest point, so now I know what to look for in a couple weeks. All day today I have been bloated and my head has been burning up! I feel a little crampy, but bloated more than anything else. Maybe tomorrow it will go away. I'm really excited for tomorrow. Only one coworker knows what I'm doing and then Kyle and my two best girlfriends. Oh, and I'm going for a run this afternoon with one of my old friends. I'm eager to run as well. It's been a while, but after tomorrow I can take it easy if need be. I just want to exercise while I can.

Keep your positive attitudes ladies! Tomorrow is a big day!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Drauma--Good luck with the clinic and getting the appointment! Please keep us updated. Keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

Tynmeg 1 more week that's so exciting!!!! How far along should that put you?

Terri--omggg fx for some superman :spermy: :haha: Aaaaaaahhhhhh And yes, good for you for going running! I miss the days when simple things like readjusting myself for the 100th time a night wasn't a chore. All for a good cause though! Hopefully you'll be whining about this stuff soon, too hehe

Lenka how many weeks are you now? I can't stalk you :(


----------



## terripeachy

I ran 3 miles with my girlfriend and we were SO out of breath. Of course, it was almost 90 degrees too. Afterward, I treated myself to a frappucino from Starbucks and good thing because I got stuck in traffic and it took me 2 hours to get home! It was ridiculous, but I had that yummy drink. They seem addictive because I can already sense that I want another one sometime soon!

Steph you are getting so close! What is your estimated due date again? Thanks for the Superman :spermy: The word on the street is we need more than 10million. I'm rooting for my hubs!


----------



## Tynmeg

Steph - it will bring me to 8w+1d. I'm excited!
Terri - great work on the run and it's good you had a frappy for that drive! I hate getting stuck in traffic! I'm praying and wishing and hoping for supermans for you tomorrow. You'll probably have some cramping but it isn't that bad at all. I'll be waiting for an update tomorrow. :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Exciting times ahead for everyone, yay! :)

my Ob/gyn invited me to his office this morning after I sent him an e-mail yesterday. Me and DB went together. Doc could only see a bit of thickening in my uterus lining so if this is really happening I'm only around 3-4 weeks. He sent me to have my blood checked which I also did this morning and then I'll call him at 4 pm to get the results. I am to go back for another blood test on Friday to see if the numbers are going up or down. He said the spotting was probably just old blood and some cleaning business going on down there. He told me not to worry, just told me to try to be calm and take care of myself until we know more. I'll let you know later today what the first results say. FX FX FX

Tynmeg: Thanks, helps to know positive things have turned out from me predicament :hugs:

Terri: Nice run! I bought some dresses and I even bought 4 items from the maternity department that I can wear if I'm really pg. I'm fed up with temping so I just can't do it anymore. I don't want to stress.... How did it feel doing the shot? I understand the feeling getting a positive pg test, it feels weird, hehe. Hope you'll get a real one in a couple of weeks :D FX FX

Steph: How is everything coming together at the house?

Tynmeg: Wow, 8w already??!? Look forward to hearing how your scan turns out in a week :) You'll probably hear heartbeat and see a little shrimp-like cuteness ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Shrimp like cuteness is hilarious. I am allergic (lucky for you and Tynmeg), but that is an awesome reference. hee hee. Glad you went to your appointment today and the doctor eased your mind. I'm sure everything will be fantastic! I can now look forward to watching you and your bump grow. That was also very smart of you to buy a few maternity clothes. I bet they are adorable. I took another IC today and it was even darker than yesterdays. It makes sense because the first test was taken after only having the shot absorb for about 7.5 hours. This morning it's been 24+7.5 hee hee. I'm keeping them. The shot wasn't bad. The Ovidrel was worst than the Gonal F because I am so bloated. The gonal f didn't have any effect.

I am a bloated mess today. Everyone says that they feel a lot of PG symptoms when they take the shot, but all I feel is bloated and full. This morning I had to go drop off the sample, and I was stuck in traffic again! Of course, I was freaking out on the inside, and trying to listen to my gospel tunes so I would relax. hee hee. It didn't work, but I did get there right on time. Now I sit at work for an hour and then return. :wacko: I need a valium. I better take one now while I'm not pregnant. J/K.

Ill update you gals after lunch!


----------



## Lenka78

Just came back from a gorgeous Catalina island, 1 hr by boat from Los Angeles. Attaching a couple of pictures from there, and one of my birthday cake -))) whole grain muffin and organic almond butter. We gave to eat healthy, ladies. ;-) will write more later. Hugs
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140512_200040.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20140513_183227.jpg
File size: 95.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20140512_100656.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Essjay86

Aw guys i feel i have missed so much! Sorry i have been MIA, i finally got an old iphone as my iphone 5 broke, but its really rubbish so its not as easy to pop on at work and see what you have been upto. plus i went to the cinema last night so didnt have time to get on my laptop. I watched 'The Other Woman' its was fab! very funny.

Drauma, I do hope its a sticky one, as everyone has said the bleeding seems common from what i have read/heard about so FX :)

Terri!! Everything sounds so exciting for you. I love reading all the stages your going through (does that sound weird) plus i can tell from your posts you are buzzin with excitement. eeek. FX for you i really hope we see a BFP for you soon.

Lenka those pics are awesome!! I wish i lived somewhere cool. England is so grim!

Not much from me, just waiting for ov. MY DF got the job in manchester, which means he is on a lot more money than before. £2,500 more! So excited. :)


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-I have missed you! That's great news about DF! Woohooo.

Lenka-Just gorgeous pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us. It sounds like your bday was lovely!

I'm still feeling super bloated. So...hubs had 8M :spermy: pre wash, but only 2.5M afterwards. It only takes one, and those 2.5M are the strongest champions, so we'll hope and pray for the best, but they said that they like to see around 3M. His other numbers were great (motility, morphology), but the concentration was just low. He was a nervous wreck this morning..I guess the excitement and wanting everything to be great was freaking him out a bit. The test only took a few minutes, I laid down for 10, and then I came back to work. I'm still feeling so bloated though. I hope this bloating goes away tonight or tomorrow. I feel like I can't laugh (I laugh from my stomach), and it feels sore and full. I go back on the 28th for my official blood test. Now I am in the TWW. :coffee:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lol Lenka I was eating a Snickers bar while I read that post......


----------



## Draumabaun85

Wow Lenka! Gorgeous photos!! I wish I could go to a warm and beautiful place like that. Iceland is exactly the opposite of what you're enjoying right now...

SJ: GREAT news about your DF, happy times ahead I hope! :)

Terri: Oh I feel your pain, I am soooo bloated and I'm already wearing my preggo jeans because I just can't button my normal ones. Not even the ones I bought in Denmark before I found out I was pg..... ARGH!
I'm crossing everything for your TWW and can't wait for the 28th :)

Steph: Cheers on the Snickers bar! ;)

Doctor called me yesterday afternoon and he was happy with my results. He said my hCG levels were 106 or 108 (I was driving so I didn't have the chance to write it down (my memory is completely gone, I forgot that we had already eaten dinner last night and started prepping dinner... again!)). And he said my progesterone levels were a bit low but that doesn't have to mean anything until we see the results from tomorrow's test. I go at 8 am tomorrow morning for a new blood test and hopefully my numbers will have doubled! :) FX FX FX FX :thumbup: I'll hear from him tomorrow afternoon and then, hopefully, I can start to cheer up a bit and be happy and excited :)


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Drauma, and your symptoms sound good too (memory loss, bloating). HA!!HA!!

I'm in a funk this morning. My temperature didn't jump up and my follicle should have ruptured some time yesterday morning (they say 36 hours after the shot) creating ovulation, so now I'm just confused. Of course, i was googling and someone mentioned that their doctor thought they had a follicle, but it was really a cyst, and that scared me especially because it was so big. Usually they like 18-20mm, and my "follicle" was 28mm. I asked the doctor about it when she measured it and she said that was fine and ready to go. It sounds huge, so now I'm just a nervous nellie. I think if this doesn't work we're going right to IVF. I'm sick of trying to time all this stuff. Let's just get it done already. *sigh* I was supposed to be working on my patience. I think being patient for 9 months is enough already. It was a good start. :ignore: :rain:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri your doctor knows more than evil Dr Google! 36 hours? So don't you have one more day?


----------



## Draumabaun85

can your temp rise just be happening right now while you're awake? Maybe it was just a little bit too early this morning when you tempted? Well I hope that's the fact... let's see what tomorrow brings :hugs: FX FX FX


----------



## terripeachy

I took the Ovidrel shot Monday night (10pm), so that by 10am on Wednesday, I'd be pretty close to having that egg release, and by 11:30, MAYBE the sperm can go catch her while she's floating around. hee hee. That was my plan anyway. But..again, our bodies are not machines, and they say 36 hours, but that could be +/- an hour (maybe?), so who knows?

Drauma-Yeah, you're right. I need to just calm down and stop thinking about it. I didn't use OPKs this time around because I decided that the doctors know what they are doing, and I shouldn't have to be a micro manager of my body. In hindsight, I wish I did use them. If my temperature doesn't go up tomorrow, I'm going to use an OPK.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Quick update from me: I've been bleeding excessively since yesterday afternoon. More than I normally do when AF is visiting. I am a nervous wreck and so scared. I don't want to lose it but I really think I am. I had my second hCG blood test this morning and will get the results later today. Until then I'm just going to imagine that I'm not pregnant anymore :( If it turns out I am pregnant then it'll be amazing news but if I'm not I'll be even more devastated and sad so it's better to prepare for the worst but hope for the best.
Have a good Friday everyone! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I know temping stresses you out, but it would have been good to keep taking it so you can see your temperature maintain itself (through hormone production) above your coverline. That is a telltale sign of pregnancy-when it stays above the coverline. But..we don't know, so I will remain positive for you, and fyi a lot of people have bleeding throughout their pregnancy and everything ends up being perfectly fine, so smell some nice candles, watch your favorite tv shows, and think of your little bean getting comfortable. Definitely report back when you can. :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

So sorry to hear that, drauma. :( that is such a terrible feeling and I don't wish it on anyone. You WILL get your sticky bean, I promise! :hugs: I'm very sorry you have to go through this in the mean time.

Terri your temp went up a bit does that count?


----------



## terripeachy

I think it counts. HA!!HA!! I'm feeling much better even if my temp jumped only 0.2 degrees. Whatever...there's no turning back now.

I am still testing the trigger shot using ICs, and the hcg is slowly leaving my system. I have a faint line still, but it'll probably be gone by Sunday. Most people say it stays in your system for a week to 10 days, but I have a feeling mine is getting processed much quicker by my body. I think I might go running again tomorrow morning. I was so happy on Tuesday after my run that I want to get those endorphins back. hee hee.


----------



## Draumabaun85

I am having a m/c girls. HCG levels at 25 this morning and progesterone 1.5. I'm bummed but okay. At least I know that we CAN get pregnant. This time it was just not meant to be. I go in on Tuesday to see if everything has cleaned out. Then we can just go back to trying. I detected the pregnancy so early that some women might not even have noticed and just though of it as delayed AF. This happens all the time without women knowing about it. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Drauma, I am sooo sorry. I can't believe it..I thought sure everything would be perfectly fine. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flower: I don't know what else to say except that I feel so sad for you and your boyfriend. awww...:cry:


----------



## Tynmeg

Aw, I'm sorry Drauma. Doesn't matter how far along you are, a loss is a loss and it's sad. You seem like you are trying to look for the positive, which is great...you know you can get pregnant and it will happen again when you're ready. Hugs!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-Smiles on the the >35/Oldies but Goodies discussion board asked about you. I mentioned your name because one of the ladies (sis) just found out that she has the MTHFR gene deficiency that you have. The doctor said there is nothing you can do about it, right?


----------



## wantjust1more

Can i join you all?? I'm 11dpiui and i only have one tube (my right) due to a miscarriage of twins back in Aug 2011'... 

So this cycle we did clomid+ a trigger shot....i tested yesterday and it was bfn.. I did the iui may 4th.


----------



## wantjust1more

Draumabaun85 said:


> I am having a m/c girls. HCG levels at 25 this morning and progesterone 1.5. I'm bummed but okay. At least I know that we CAN get pregnant. This time it was just not meant to be. I go in on Tuesday to see if everything has cleaned out. Then we can just go back to trying. I detected the pregnancy so early that some women might not even have noticed and just though of it as delayed AF. This happens all the time without women knowing about it. :cry:



I'm so sorry-- i know how it feel to lose a baby.. i'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Drauma, Ive just seen this (damn phones keep braking on me) I am so sad for you i got a bit teary. I just cant imagine getting that BFP then this happening. I know what you mean though at least you know you can get pregnant now! Thats my greatest fear. Im sending hugs and pma to you xxxx

Terri, I see your temps are up. FX big time for you. How are you feeling? still bloated?

Hi wj1m! welcome!
I have to say i dont know much about clomid or iui so i cant really help :( 
erm, yeh. sorry. FX for you. :)

AFM - It's really really sunny here in the uk! And its friday woo! I weigh in tomorrow and i'm hoping to get 3lb off so i get my half a stone award, but i really dunno if i have done it. 
Im due to ovulate next weekend but think i will start testing once a day from monday just in case.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Thanks! No, I'm no longer bloated, thank goodness. The bloating lasted for two days and I'm glad it's gone. I need room for crabs! hee hee. Other than that, I feel back to normal. That's awesome that it's sunny. It's been raining cats and dogs here since last night (apparently). I'm a heavy sleeper so I didn't notice. My coworker that lives near me told me it was raining hard overnight. Anyway, hope you lost 3lbs this week! How is your new eating plan going?

wj1m-hello and good luck to you.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

wantjust1more, welcome, GL!!!

Drama, devastating news... :nope: I am so sorry to hear it, hun... You are so right, you CAN get pregnant and this is great to know!!! And you will!!! As I read here, ladies are very fertile after a mc. And also, our bodies are very smart mechanism, the bean was not just perfect and this is why it happened. But next one will be just perfect and your sticky one! Hugs!!!

Terri, don't you worry about your temp! My temp would always go up after 2dpo only. Question: are you going for a scan and progesterone level test in the next few days to see if you ovulated for sure??? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

lfrans, you are one beautiful family!!! and your little one is soooo adorable! Love the matching shirts. My DF loves shirt and I also got a couple of matching ones for our little boy. 

Steph, hahaha, you are funny! Eat that Snickers, lady, you are pregnant, you have an excuse! :winkwink:

Essjay, enjoy that beautiful weather!!! And GL next week!!!

Tynmeg, how are you, dear? I remember my OB/GYN told me, once your reach 10 weeks, a chance for a miscarriage drops down to below 5%, after 12 weeks below 2%. :winkwink::hugs:

It has been soooo hot here in CA for the past few days!!! We do not have an air conditioner in our house, many ppl do not have one here because it never gets uncomfortably hot. Well, it did! We had to go to a Starbucks to work. And at night I felt so uncomfortable, I just kept moving from one sofa to a chair, then to a recliner then back to the sofa, but could not find a place where I would be ok... Today it is a little better and should cool down tomorrow. 

My little man is getting bigger and stronger. :thumbup: His kicks are sooo noticeable now. :wacko: We had an appointment with other two doctors who accept my insurance and I loved one very much. I am switching my doctors. :thumbup:

Terri, regarding this MTHFR deficiency. No, there is nothing you can do to fix it, but you have to take an active form of folic acid which is called folate (5-MethylTetraHydroFolate) before and during pregnancy, as our body do not have to break it down it can just easily absorbs it. And cut down on folic acid, because it just stores in the bodies of people who has MTHFR deficiency. I would also recommend MetanX, here in the states it is a prescription drug; it is B vitamins complex for ppl who has this deficiency. Sis, has it??? Did she have several miscarriages? If she did, she should check her homocysteine levels (blood test), if they are elevated, that COULD be a cause for early miscarriages. Wish her well!! 

Have a beautiful Friday, ladies. Tighter hugs for Drauma. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I am taking progesterone pills and have to stick them someplace special every morning and night. hee hee. They are not going to monitor me, though. I think they give everyone the supplements after IUI. It's gotten easier.

Sis just got news from one of her holistic doctors that she had it. Thanks for the information. I did a quick google search, and it seemed to say the same things you did, but it's better hearing it from you-folate vs. folic acid. Yes, she has had several miscarriages (one recently).

Glad your boy is getting stronger. That's so exciting. You're almost in the home stretch! Oh and I was wondering about your doctor change and how that was going, so I'm really happy to hear that you like your new doctor. Yay!

My work day is over so have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Essjay86

Terri its not going too bad to be honest but i am looking forward to a night off after i have been weighed tomorrow. We have some mega choccie biscuits in the cupboard with my name on them! 

Lenka im glad you found a doctor you like :) thats got to be reassuring.


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you ladies! I'm cd day 25 11dpo and just feeling like an emotional reck! 
Anyone can relate lol-- crying over everything~

face breaking out, and bloating!!! ugh usual af symptoms. :(


----------



## Essjay86

I always get teary and emotional before AF, its horrible that PG and AF symtoms are so similar! 

I didt temp this morning :( the cat was scratching the door and i just leapt up n went down to feed her then had a pee n got back in bed, i went back to sleep for about an hour but it was way past my normal temping time so i thought it wasnt worth doing since id been up and walking around. gah! It should technically be too early for ovulation anyway so shoudnt make a big difference. 

OMG it is so HOT in the UK today, i have been in the sun most of the day, i dont tan though. I stay white, then go red, then peel and go white hahah #paleandproud
I cant cope in sun and hot weather. 

Oh i lost 2.5lb at slimming world. So i missed my half a stone award by 0.5lb! grrr. 

How is everyones saturday?

Hope your okay Drauma xx


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Sorry you only lost 2.5 and not 3, but can you still get the award next week? That'll be awesome if you can. Congrats! 2.5lbs is just a good.

I wish it was hot today. I was planning on wearing a sundress to my bday crab feast, but it's chilly (mid 60s), so I am wearing jeans and a tshirt. Boooo...Maybe on my birthday I can wear a dress. I'm waiting for hubs to get home and then we're headed out. Last night my sisters flew in and we had a dance party in the basement. Today, I will be drinking two beers with my crabs and then I'm back on the non-drinking bandwagon. I can't remember when I last had a glass of wine. Yay! 

Have a great day all! :hugs: to Drauma.


----------



## StephtheHiker

SJ--You were so close!! Half a stone though, that's pretty good so far! So how hot has it been in the UK? Humid too? We had a couple days around 28C...I floated on air. Now it's back to around 20 but sunny! Hopefully you get your phone situation figured out.

Drauma--no word yet from you, maybe you're taking a break. How are you feeling? :hugs:

Terri- Any symptom spotting this month yet? Your temps this whole cycle have been so textbook but that could be because of the Clomid? Keep your hopes up! Sorry it wasn't sunny for your crab fest...NOM NOM sounds SOOO delicious though! I'm also shocked you slept through that rain storm...granted I'm a terrible sleeper now that I'm a whale, but it was quite the downpour!

Tynmeg you are so close to that u/s! Are the days getting longer? I can't believe you'll be almost 9 weeks by then :happydance::happydance: FX FX for the best of news!

Lenka- Aren't the kicks just the best? And they never get old. Each one is so exciting I swear I've gone crazy :cloud9: Has it cooled down? I think it's harder to tolerate heat in pregnancy, or at least humidity, I dunno. It was pretty humid and warm in our bedroom Friday night and it was impossible to sleep, too. Hmm.

AFM yesterday we drove to the cities and picked up a futon from Craigslist and a few babies items from garage sales. Even though it was sunny and warm, I was a grumpy, sick mess. But with good sleep, today is a much better day!

Hope you're enjoying your weekends!


----------



## terripeachy

Well girls, I just found out that my sister is expecting #4. :wacko: I'm happy for her but still....ugh! I'm glad she didn't tell me on my party day or on my birthday. Today was the best day for her to share.

Both of my sisters leave tonight, so it'll be quiet here. It was fun having them visit. The crab feast was sunny, it just wasn't warm. hee hee.

Nah, no symptoms. Every now and again I feel a sharp cramp, but I don't think it's enough to really think of it as a symptom. I'm not getting my hopes up, but it would be great if it happened!

Steph-It's cool you got some new stuff, but sorry you're having trouble sleeping and feeling sick. :hugs:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi girls. Sorry for being away for so long. I was just trying to keep myself occupied all weekend. Had a massive work-party on Friday and had some guests over on Saturday and a big family BBQ on Sunday... 
We've talked a lot, me and DB, and we're really sad that this had to happen to us but then we just decided to think of it as a thing to bring us even closer and hopefully it'll be all right next time :) :hugs: 
I'm still bleeding and rinsing everything out. I have an appointment tomorrow to check if everything has cleared up as it should. I just hope I don't have to wait as long for the next BFP... It's been a long time coming.

terri: Congrats with your sister's #4... she's well busy hehe! I hope your cramps are a good sign :) How about that di your temp took today, I'm hoping it's an implantation dip!! :D Hope the beers were good and I hope you won't be able to drink any more beers any time soon, hee hee! :happydance:

Steph: it's so funny how much sleep impacts our daily lives. Hopefully you'll get the hang of good sleeping :) I see on your ticker your baby can now react to simple songs. Have you started singing twinkle twinkle little star and stuff? :) Could be cute :)

SJ: Please send some heat over to Iceland. This morning it was 4° and at noon it was 8°. It's sunny but ohhh so coooold!! brrrrrrrrr! Congrats on your weight loss! Sounds like you're doing really great. Don't sweat if you didn't get some pre-decided number. You're losing weight, feeling good and exercising and that should be your motivation :)

wj1m: Welcome! Have you tested yet? I'm crossing my fingers for you!!! 

Lenka: GREAT you found a good doctor and insurance is all good now. I'm so excited for you feeling the kicks and all. Please send heat over to Iceland as well... I'm freezing over here! :/

Tynmeg: Can't wait to hear what you see in your u/s :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-So glad you stopped back in. We were missing you. I hope that everything goes back to normal quickly. There is a lady on another thread I'm on and her hcg level just won't go down. Every week it drops by another half, so she has been waiting and waiting. I think it's been two months. So...if yours go back soon, thank your lucky stars. 

As far as my chart goes, I usually have a drop around 5 or 6 dpo, so it's probably just that, but it makes me a little upset (well, not upset, but doubtful) because I'm taking progesterone, which is supposed to keep your temperature up. You would never know that I took Clomid or Progesterone as my chart looks exactly like all my other charts. So that is a bit frustrating, and I'm guessing this isn't my month, which is also a kick in the teeth. I was hoping that I would start feeling SOMETHING, but so far, nada. I stopped testing out my trigger shot too. I'll just wait until later this week and see what happens. I'm going to a motorcycle party for the weekend so I'll test before that and see what I see, although I'm not going to be drinking at the party anyway, which also kind of sucks. I love drinking and hanging with my moto. friends. 

I'm at work today, but I'm not planning on doing any work. hee hee. It's a free day for me. Yeah!


----------



## wantjust1more

Draumabaun85- Thank you! 

No not yet, I feel like af will show up any min now. You know, that gut feeling. So i'm going to wait until Wed. I'm sure she'll show up either today or tomorrow. Obviously I pray she doesn't but I'm expecting to get shot down. I'm 15dpiui.. So guess will see. :shrug:


----------



## Essjay86

Hi Guys, 

Terri, i have never tried crab but i do think i'd like to. I also really want to try lobster properly. I've had it at Disneyland Florida, on a bread roll and it had some weird sauce with it, but it was nice. 

We have had highs of 25 degrees C (77 f) today its been SO warm and sunny. We never get sun in the UK and we have had 3 days of it now :) It's rain for the rest of the week according to the weatherman and at the moment we are waiting for thunder :)

Good to see you back Drauma and thanks, i want to keep losing at least 2lb a week. but if not i'm not going to get down. I know my goal so i just need to not be lazy. and not lose focus. 

I'm only popping in, i'm going through some troubles with DF at the moment, i'm still temping though and deffo gonna do opk tomorrow. 

x


----------



## wantjust1more

i tested this early am with all the pee i could and BFN.. so im going to wait for af now. Pretty sure i'm out. :( 

GRRR> on to next cycle!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj sorry that you and df are having problems. :( we miss you having a phone with your more regular updates! Totally get what you mean about the sun. We had 3 sunny nice days in a row last week and I couldn't stop talking about it! Back home, that's a holiday...something we talk about for years to come ;) and 25 is perfect temperature too. Enjoy before the drizzle returns! 

Drauma I'm so glad you have found a good place of acceptance and that you and df are closer because of it. Hopefully your body resets itself asap.

Terri your temp didn't fall below the base line nor does it look just like previous cycles! I feel like there is less craziness. Let's just keep our fingers crossed for an implantation dip! Sounds so fun about the party with your moto friends....even without the drinkingOMG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! I got it right this time!! How was your day?? 

Lenka, Lfrans, tynmeg??


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the kind words about my chart Steph. I guess it's not as crazy so maybe the medicine is working. I tried posting a picture today but my phone is not cooperating. I'll have to try it from the computer later. 

Want1-sorry for the bfn today.

SJ-glad you're keeping up with your weight loss. Sorry for your fight with DF but make up quick because I think it's almost O time!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, happy birthday, dear!!! I wish u from the bottom of my heart that you get pregnant in the very near future if not now and have a healthy baby!!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Happy birthday Terri!!! :) Hope you have a wonderful day!

SJ: Hope you and DF work through your problems quickly <3

wj1m: Sorry for your BFN, maybe it's too soon to test.... ?


----------



## Essjay86

Happy Birthday Terri!! Xxx


And thanks guys. Not sorted yet but hopefully we can talk soon (he's always out, and thats the problem)


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-FFoe gave your crosshairs. Do you think it's right?? That's crazy early. Did you use OPKs this month? Sorry you and DF are still fighting. What's going on? Does he not want to hang out with you for some reason, and that's why he keeps leaving, or is it new job stress or something? If you don't want to talk about it on the computer, I understand. You can always PM me if you want to talk privately. I hope he gets it together! He's probably scared of your new bod because someone might try to snatch you up! hee hee. 

I backed away from the ledge as the day progressed. My temperature can only go up tomorrow, but as far as having a baby inside, I don't think it's looking very good. I was fine with yesterday's dip, but today's dip hit a sour note in my mind. We'll see, I guess. That's all I can say. I am going to email my doctor tomorrow and ask him what I need to do to start IVF next time around. Some people say you have to go on BCP for a couple weeks and then they start giving you other meds, SO...I'm just patiently waiting. :coffee:


----------



## Tynmeg

Just a quick update on me...I'll write more later. 

Had my ultrasound today and everything looked good so far. I'm so relieved and happy. Hb was around 160 and lil one is measuring about 2 cms. My dr appt is Thursday, I'll get more information then. 

I hope things are good with you all. I'll try to get on at work tomorrow to read and write to you all.


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, Tynmeg!! Are you more relaxed now, or still a nervous nelly? I don't know if you ever stop being nervous, but things seem to be coming along well, so I hope you're super happy. 

AFM-My temperature went back up. I guess the other option would be for me to not wake up at all, so I'm happy for a jump back in the 98 degree range. Phew! I got my birthday present from hubs last night-an Orioles cap and tshirt. They won 9-2 last night also, so it's a good day in Bmore. Seeya!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: I like your chart!! Seriously. I hope something is happening :) What did your doctor say?

SJ: What is up with your chart? It's a mess :/ Are you feeling okay?

Tynmeg: I'm so glad the u/s turned out so well. 2 cm, tiny little pea with a strong heart beat!! :)

I went to see my doctor yesterday. He checked everything and my uterus is completely empty now. He didn't see any signs of ectopic pregnancy and everything is just very nice. There are a few cysts on my right ovary but nothing to worry about. He said my spotting would probably finish in the evening (which it did) and he said as soon as that has stopped I should get back on the horse and try to make a new baby. He said women can be very fertile after a loss and he told me to try it out. If nothing has happened in a month or two I'm to let him know and then he'll cook something up for me. He said he was getting impatient and he really wanted to get me a baby. He's so cute, my doctor!! :winkwink:

On another note, who's watching Game of Thrones??? Oh my! I love these shows so much! Did you know they're filmed in Iceland and Croatia? :) If you saw the newest episode (no spoiler) the man who plays the Mountain is Icelandic. It was really fun to see him in such a big role for a man who has never acted in his life. 

Sun is shining over here... We had 10 degrees yesterday (50F) and it was actually warm!! (Sun is really strong here because the air is so clean). Everyone was posting pictures of themselves on Facebook with some sort of sunburn, haha! Hope the temperatures will go a bit higher soon :) :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

I didn't talk/email the doctor because I didn't have my purse with me and his number is in there. I have it today, so I'll email in a bit. Thanks for liking my chart. I hope something is happening too. hee hee. If it is, I surely cannot tell.

I'm glad your doctor is so optimistic and you can start trying again. This month will be a better one for you, I hope! My husband watches Game of Thrones, but I don't. I don't like medieval stuff and it bores me. He says that I would get over that quickly, but it doesn't seem interesting to me. Iv'e been watching a show on BBC America called Orphan Black. It's about clones and it's awesome! I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies, we are traveling north to San Francisco now with my DF' dad, cant write much, but happy to see you all are doing well. Terri, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Would like to share some pictures of beautiful California with you. No offence to the East coast, but West coast is just divine...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140520_223942.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20140520_223612.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20140520_223357.jpg
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20140520_153456.jpg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh, Lenka, California is so pretty! :) I spent 3 weeks there driving around and I enjoyed it soooo much! :)

Terri: Game of Thrones isn't really medieval.... since it's happening in a world that doesn't exist in real life. I'm not a fan of medieval stuff either but oh my!!! Game of Thrones is the best stuff I've EVER seen. The plot and backstabbing and relationships and everything I just love it! I hope you watch it sometime (Perhaps when you're pregnant and done with everything else there is on tv... hehe!)

SJ: How are you girl? Have you sorted things out? :hugs:

Can anyone explain why my temp-dots are not the same, some are blue and some are clear.... I took all three of them the exact same time...?


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-HA!!HA!! Yeah, when I finish cable, I'll be stuck with Game of Thrones. We are too cheap to pay for Showtime (there is an extra fee for HBO/Showtime, so if there is a free weekend, my husband will try to tape them all), so I doubt I'll watch it.

I thought the open circles/solid circles meant that you took your temperature at a different time. On the Ffoe data page, it has a time, and it has a default setting. Mine is always set to 5:45, so even though I usually temp at 5:30, it always thinks I'm at 5:45. It's not a big deal. Check out that screen and see what it says.

SJ-Yeah, come back!!!!

AFM-My temp jumped another tenth today. I'm still feeling neutral. Happier than neutral, but still neutral. I'm taking tomorrow off for our Memorial day weekend and riding down to Virginia to visit a girlfriend of mine who lives in the country. I'll be off the grid, so I won't be able to check in, and I'm not temping. If I don't catch up with you guys later, have a fun weekend!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Well Terri I don't approve of you having a life outside bnb but whatever ;) have a most wonderful weekend and enjoy the time away from temping...

Drauma I've heard good things about game of thrones... Dh read the books back in the day but I am pretty squeamish so it's not a show for me....I feel there's so much good in this world and why do we love to focus on the bad?? That being said, I'm not a prude and would love to be able to watch the walking dead but I'm too much of a coward..:haha:

Sj how are things with you?

Tynmeg hope to get a full update from you but we're sooooo happy to know things are progressing well!! When's the next scan?

Lenka so pretty!! You're right about the west coast. I do a fair bit of travelling and j think I have driven on every state highway in the West! Wait until you see a wolf roam the lonely desert mountains of mid Nevada, dip in an alpine lake surrounded by glaciers in Montana, hike the red canyons while being stalked by a mountain lion in Utah, meditate in awed silence in an old growth rainforest in Washington... I'm enjoying the beauty of New England but he west...there's nothing like it.

Afm we're having a thunderstorm right now yeay! And Roxy is not pleased. Poor dog. She's trying to hide it by not looking at me but I can see her shaking.

4 people came up to me yesterday and commented "any day now" and "must be getting close!" Siiigh. Over 5 weeks!! Which is good since we're still moving in. One day at a time :thumbsup: take care y'all


----------



## Essjay86

Hi guys, i'm here i'm okay. haha. So my phone broke again and i'm back on the 3gs which is ridiculous! it HATES the internet. Even my FF takes ages to come on. But i'm sat here on the laptop with hair dye on (had a hair disaster and it went blondey/grey/dishwater colour) So i've stripped it and getting the warm blonde back on. 

Glad everyone is okay, Terri your chart looks really good today!!! I hope it keeps going up. Is it possible to do IVF straight after this month (if you have too)?

Tynmeg i'm so glad your ultrasound was good :) I think that is one of the moments i cant wait for. It must be great.

Ah steph i wish we was having thunder! The sun lasted 3 days, then we was supposed to get a storm but that never happened, just LOTS of rain. I love thunder and lightening.

Drauma i totally want to get into GOT, i'm thinking of downloading it. I have heard great things about it. x


Afm well, i knew the crosshairs would disappear, it's way too early, remember it did that last month? I managed to remember opk last night and today, i had nothing yesterday but today there is a very faint line so its on its way. 

Me and DF were a bit rocky....mostly because during the week after work he goes out (darts, snooker, pool, football, cricket) you name it he goes watching it. I don't actually mind during the week, but i do mind when it affects the time we spend together at night (if you get what i mean -BD! BD!) Grrrr. 

So basically as well as going out during the week, last weekend he was out all day saturday at cricket, got back at 8pm. Then Sunday morning he went watching football then cricket in the afternoon, so i basically didn't see him. I had a moan and told him i feel like i have a lodger not a DF! (i may scrap the 'D')
I felt really down and sad thinking he just isn't interested in spending time with me. But we have kind of sorted it. We BD the other night and got our intimacy back, and i think i Ov this weekend which is a bank holiday too so FX!! 

Aren't men stupid!

Sorry for the long post. I've been meaning to post this for days but haven't found the time. Slap my hands!


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-I missed you!! Sorry your phone is terrible, but I'm glad you sat down at a computer to type all that stuff out. My hubs is kind of like that too. He goes to work after I do, but then stays out every day until 8pm. When he gets home, I'm half asleep, and hardly wanting to cook or eat dinner. i've started just making what I want when I get home and he can eat it or not. I have asked him to come home earlier a couple days, but he doesn't really do that. He just likes to slow poke and get home at 8. Whatever..now that baseball is on, I want to watch the games, so I don't mind that he's away.

I got an email from the doctor. He said if I want to go to IVF, I have to take birth control for three weeks. That would put me at finishing BCP right at the end of June, and I have a motorcycle trip the first week of July and my family reunion the third week in July, so I won't be around to do egg retrieval and stuff (although not sure of the exact timeline), but I don't want to risk it. So...we will probably do another IUI, and then start the BCP at the end of June, and I'll be on BCP during my vacations. It's going to suck going back on BC. I'm dreading it already, so hopefully this cycle works!

Steph-We had a thunderstorm firs thing this morning and now it's getting sunny outside. The weekend is supposed to be beautiful. Have fun! Do you have any more appointments? Are you using a midwife? Doing a water birth? Anything fancy? hee hee. 

Lenka-I have lived on both coasts (and in the middle) and they are both nice, there are just some differences. I appreciate the entire US though anytime I'm out riding across the country. We are so lucky to have such diversity so close to us.

lfrans-Just checking in if you're stalking..hope you, baby and dad are doing great. More pics please!


----------



## smm42791

Hey ladies:)
Im 4 DPO. TTC #2.

My only somewhat symptoms are:
my temp. is pretty warm
my cm is creamy white/yellow. snot like. 
plus, today i stood up and had this shooting/sharp pain in my right ovary area.

fingers crossed!! Baby DUST to us all!!


----------



## Essjay86

OMG terri i cant believe how similar they are! At least you get regular BD, hehe ignoring the other day the last time we bd was when i ovulated last month!!!

Ah right, i think if this month does'nt work out another month of iui is a good idea, you have a good plan. :)

Ohh smm good luck, fx for you. :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey ladies! I haven't gotten a chance to get to a computer for a proper update but I thought I'd let you know the heartbeat was 160 and according to my measurements, I'm 9 weeks today and due Dec 25th. Christmas baby! So excited. : ) I really hope this is the one and our time to start a family.


----------



## Essjay86

OMG! Xmas baby Tynmeg thats great :)

I dont know what the hell is going on with my chart. I cant have ovulated that early and if i did i obv missed it. Oh well, will keep temping :-/


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-oh wow!! So happy for you! When is the next checkup?

SJ-I think your crosshairs are a fluke, but your temps are starting to steady so if get some BDing in soon if you can. 

I loved my temperature jump this morning. I'm 9dpo I think and I'm going to take a test before I leave today but not sure anything will show up. Have a great weekend!!

Edit-well, nothing showed up on the IC, but I'm not going to let it get me down. Besides..I have a 5 hour motorcycle trip. Woohoo!! Seeya.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri! I'm loving your chart!!!!! Keep us updated FX FX!! Probably too early for an IC anyways, don't let it bring you down. I had a few tests before the positive one...
Have a wonderful weekend and don't drink alcohol, I really feel like this is it.... Don't know why... Just woke up today with a feeling about you (and mind you, I last saw your chart when temp was dropping). :kiss:

SJ: Great to hear from you! Glad you've sorted things out. Men are funny creatures and believe me, he hasn't lost interest in you, he's just doing what he likes and believe me, he probably feels like he's spending loads of time with you. We just measure it differently than men... well some men at least. Try to find yourself something fun to do when he's out, you'll lose track of time and it'll be nice to see him when he's finally there :)

Tynmeg: Great news! I hope this is your lucky one! I love Christmas so this is just fantastic in every way :)

Steph: Oh people are so funny. "Any day now"... how dare they....? not like you're waiting anxiously or anything... hehe ;) Try not to stress about it, baby will come when it's ready and I bet you look gorgeous! :)

A work mate asked me the worst question ever!!! "Are you pregnant? Or have you just been putting on so much weight??"
HOW DARE SHE?? I thought to myself. Ohh I'm in such a bad mood because of this. I've even lost 4 f-ing kilos this month!! Arghhhh. Never understand people who ask these sort of questions. If I was pregnant and wanted to tell her, she would know. If I'm just putting on weight (which I'm not, just according to her) then I'm definitely not happy about it and don't need to be told... :/ Sorry for ranting, I'm just a little sad about this.

Lenka: Feel free to send more pretty photos! :D I want to dream of going abroad :)

smm: babydust to you as well, good luck! :)

I was hosting a golf tournament for work yesterday. There was absolutely no wind and the sun was shining the whole time. I even got some tan! After the tournament we ate burgers and had a few drinks. Then we went to a work mate's house and had a garden party and I came home at 3 am!!!!! Goodness gracious! I am so hungover today at work and everyone is a bit slow, hehe. I don't play golf, I was just a caddy for other players but wow it was great fun! I've never walked a golf course, it's great excercise, now I want to try golfing! :)


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Drauma! The cheek of her! Jeez i cant stand people like that. Don't take it to heart.
Your golf tournament sounds really fun, i don't envy your hangover though. hehe.

Terri i must agree your chart looks really good! FX FX FX!

I dont think it helps my chart that i missed day 10 of temping as that seems to have caused the crosshairs, if anything i f i have ovulated i think its day 12. I did opk about 10 mins ago and it didnt really show anything, i may have seen the slightest line when i tipped it at certain angles. so yes i have either missed it or its not happened yet.


----------



## Essjay86

oh i had a bit of clear sticky cm today, not stretchy, just abit sticky...like jelly? Hmmm. is this typical before or after ovuation? because thinking about it it was quite watery the other day but i didnt think anything of it.


----------



## lfrans

hey everyone
I am still stalking, but less often - i just dont have time. I saw drauma's bad news about the miscarriage. It really sucks! I was so excited for you when you got your bfp. I went through it last april and it was horrible. I only hope your next bfp will be the one!

Tynmeg! woohoo 9 weeks and strong heartbeat. 3-4 more weeks and you are through the hell of 1st trimester waiting! I have a good feeling about this one!

SJ - oh boy, cm - i never knew what the hell was going on. I knew when it was watery, but creamy sticky... the rest was all the same to me! Good luck!!

Terri - nice temp! I dont know anything about IVF, but hope it works out if you decide to do it.

Myles is starting to smile, i caught a really bad angle and the camera was on the wrong setting. He has dimples though! And we styled his hair last night after his bath... 80s punk is coming back!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2471.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2487.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Essjay86

Myles is beautiful :) what a cheeky smile! Gotta love dimples.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lfrans, so nice to see you stalking :) Thank you for the kind words, I'm even more enthusiastic about getting pg again after this, I saw how much we really wanted this... So, fingers crossed :)
Myles is adorable!!! :) such a beautiful boy :)

Thanks SJ ;)

Terri: YOUR CHART!!!:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back from my trip so let's see what my temperature looks like in the morning. I did have a few beers over the weekend so hopefully I didn't ruin anything. My blood test is on Wednesday and I'm nervous to test before then so I probably won't. We'll see how I feel in the next few days. As of now, still feeling nothing. Hee hee. 

Lfrans-I see those cute dimples. Glad Myles is keeping you busy and happy. 

Drauma-sorry your coworker is so rude. You should ask her the same in a month. What a @$)(?/. People just don't know what to ask people. It's so rude! 

SJ- I think you are about to ovulate with those low temps so get ready!!!

I need a nap! Seeya.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies, I've been stalking. It's been a rough week for people around me health wise. A friends son has a brain infection and has been in the hospital awaiting surgery. Looked really scary for a while but it's looking better for the little guy now. A new friend from her was just diagnosed with advanced breast and bone cancer...she has 2 young boys and a 3 month old girl. I can't imagine. And my friend who through my baby shower,my mom and get mom grew up together...she's been fighting cancer for years and was so great, looked beautiful and healthy at the shower, suddenly took a turn for the worse, she's in the ICU and the family is facing tough decisions. So much sadness for young families I just am at a loss right now.

Terri I hope you had a great ride! Lots of people drink before their bfp. As long as you weren't plastered, I doubt you were, it doesn't cause early miscarriage (according to the govt) . So at the edge of my seat hoping for that bfp for you!!!

Drauma seriously what the @$*$*$* why would anyone say that to another human? Geez.unless it's a cultural thing (it is in Japan for sure) but the way you say it makes it sound not. Some people!

Sj sorry your df is being a poo. I'm huge on quality time with my significant other...so I'd be pissed. If he wants to be the father of your babies then he has gotta be nicer!!

Lfrans he is so freaking adorable!!! You're setting the bar too high I won't be able to post any of our girl hehe

Take care everyone


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Steph thats so bad. I remember when a girl my age who has two oung kids, she got breast cancer. She battled through and has the all clear now but i cant imagine how she must of felt knowing she may leave them,. awful. FX for your friends. 

Terri your chart is a dream. FX i really really hope its a BFP!!

I got lots of egg white cm just then when i went for a pee pee. woop. so even though the opk is being useless, i am totally jumping on DF later. FX! 
It needs to happen i am so sick of it now. All my friends and partners and kids came round last night we had takeaway. It was total mayhem, my fave wine glass got smashed and the house has got dirty little hands everywhere but omg it just cemented what i already knew, i want a child so bad!! I want a mini me (us) i want the chaos in my life.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Hope your friend's son is ok and they were able to get everything cleared up. Sorry to hear about your mom's friend, and your friend with breast cancer. I hope everything turns out ok for everyone. I'll keep them in my prayers.

My ride was great! Thanks. And no, I didn't get completely smashed. I can't even remember the last time I was that drunk. It was a pretty chill party, thank goodness. My girlfriend's daughter (the mom is my friend, and hosted the party) has a 2 month old, and she doesn't know who the dad is, is on public assistance, and is just a mess. The little baby is cute though, but he has had jaundice and some eating problems. I'm sure he'll gain weight and all will be well, but for now, he's just a tiny little thing. I wish her the best, and wish she wasn't in the predicament that she's in.

SJ-Good call on reading your body signs. hee hee. It can't hurt either way! 

My temperature is still about 98, so I'm happy about that. I wish I had those other two days readings, but no looking back now.

Hubs and I are going to DC for a baseball game in a few. The Orioles left town last night, and it's a beautiful day, so why not cheer for two teams that we don't care about? Yeah! hee hee. It'll be nice to be outside, either way. Can't forget my sunscreen. Enjoy your day all.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Steph: These are terrible news. I sincerely hope everything will be ok, bless them :hugs: It's so sad standing by and watching close ones get sick, knowing there's nothing you can do but try to be there for them. I send them all my strength to deal with their situations.

SJ: Hope you're BD-ing at least every other day your whole cycle. It looks really unpredictable! FX and hopefully you'll get your baby soon to make your life chaotic ;) 

Terri: Hope the baseball game was fun. We don't have baseball here in Iceland. The biggest sport is soccer and then basketball and handball is also very popular but they are both indoors so that's no fun in good weather.

No news from me. Just trying to enjoy every moment of life. Massive schedule these days, always something going on and it's fine by me, I like being busy. Weather is gradually getting better so that's a plus as well. I am just hoping and praying that I'm extremely fertile this cycle and I get a sticky bean :)

I have a work party tomorrow night (bowling+fancy restaurant+party at my place) and then on Saturday I'm going to an all-day bachelorette party! :) Can't wait, it's going to be awesome :) :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

All day bachelorette party? I've never heard of such a thing. What do you guys do all day? Here, most people just go to dinner, and then get totally drunk somewhere. Either at a karaoke bar or dance club or whatever. I was drunk with my motorcycle friends in Oregon, but the party at home was just a lot of fun-dinner, dancing and karaoke. hee hee. I'm such a :jo: sometimes.

It was really hot at the game. My hubs had to keep wiping the sweat off my bald head. HA!!HA!! That's love. The home team lost though, so that wasn't very fun, but the Orioles won..we watched the end of the Os game from a nearby restaurant.

My temp is holding steady...my bloodwork is tomorrow. I haven't tested. I'll just have to be surprised tomorrow afternoon when I get the results. :shrug:


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Drauma i love bowling!! And ill be honest and all day party doesnt seem fun to me. Unless im totally in the mood, i feel about 50! ha. 
Oh and bd'ing every other day??! that would be heaven, My DF is a total loser, he does my head in, i'm lucky to get it once every two weeks!! This is why i'm so down all the time, He has no libido and mine is pretty high, like i'd love it every other day. It's so damn frustrating. 

Terri we don't have baseball either, hehe, its football, rugby, cricket...football being the biggest, everyone is getting excited for the World Cup at the moment. Love your new pic btw. Ill be stalking tomorrow to see your results.

AFM, still had some EWCM today, and DF isn't going out tonight so hopefully can convince him to bd again tonight. I did OPK and its still a very faint line, it's taking ages this month!


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Well it's better to BD prior to a dark OPK than trying to catch it afterwards, so as long as you get some time in now, you still have a chance. Don't be down. Just try to get it in before ovulation and then you can chill out in the TWW. That's what I have to do sometimes, although hubs like to think that I don't want sex. I just don't pressure him because getting turned down gets old fast. If he doesn't say anything, then I'd rather not be the one pushing so hard for it. We'll live! hee hee. 

Thanks re: the picture. That is my beloved motorcycle in all her glory. I think I tried to give her a quick wash prior to our engagement photo shoot, but it's always a dirty mess because I'd rather be riding than cleaning. :haha: The photographer might have touched it up too. hee hee. 

Hope everyone else is having a fantastic day today. My head is hot today but I don't think I got sunburned. hmmm...c'mon temperature jump tomorrow!!


----------



## Essjay86

I hope your temp jumps tomorrow for you. And i dont blame you for not testing because its so heart braking getting BFN's even when you know its probably too early.

Thats the dilemma i have, i feel bad mentioning i'm ovulating because then i feel i'm putting pressure on him to perform, but then if i don't we just wouldn't have sex. I tell you what, ttc is testing on the relationship for us. It's making me question a lot.


----------



## Essjay86

I hope your temp jumps tomorrow for you. And i dont blame you for not testing because its so heart braking getting BFN's even when you know its probably too early.

Thats the dilemma i have, i feel bad mentioning i'm ovulating because then i feel i'm putting pressure on him to perform, but then if i don't we just wouldn't have sex. I tell you what, ttc is testing on the relationship for us. It's making me question a lot.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh Terri I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I can't imagine not testing... For me, I'd rather know asap if I should keep hoping...but everyone's different sigh. Guess we'll have to wait!:thumbup: oh and the thing about the forehead sweat... Haha!! You crack me up!!

Sj once every other week?? Geez. Has it always been that way? Dh wants it every day but is very good about not pressuring me, especially now where every movement is serious effort! Hopefully you can get him to bd tonight. That's so cute about wanting that chaos in your life... Even aftera broken wine glass!

Drauma sounds like you had loads of fun... I agree with sj about feeling old now.:haha:

Well my friend's mom passed away this morning. It all happened so fast. Was expecting her to be able to meet my little one. I dunno. Talking to my mom yesterday solidified the fact my grandma won't b visiting this summer. I hope my trip home in April wasn't me saying goodbye to her, my rock, too.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I am SOOOo sorry about your mom's friend (wait, your mom's friend, or your friend's mom? sorry). That is just heartbreaking. I'm glad you got to see her at your shower, though. :hugs: And I'm also really super sad about your grandmother. Is her health bad? I LOVED my grandmother so much, and she passed away 5 years ago. I was so sad...she always agreed with me, and everyone else had to follow my lead according to her. HA!!HA!! Grandmas are the best. If you talk to her soon, send her my love from MD. Can you get out there once 'She-ra the coconut' is born? Do you have names? Are you going to share? I can't remember.

And on a funny note, I wish it was only forehead sweat. It was my entire head. Hubs left the game and got some napkins for me. HA!!HA!! Luckily, the sweat wasn't dripping down my face. It was just sitting on my head, hanging out watching the game.:rofl:

And finally, I can just wait one more day. I did read something today that a lot of people don't feel anything until 5-6 weeks, so if it turns out that I am prego (yay!), it'll probably be another week or so before I start getting some kind of notice. So...tomorrow afternoon I'll know for sure. Tomorrow morning my temp may tell me something questionable. fxfxfxfx :dust: :dust: hee hee. 

SJ-I'm not trying to be in your business, as you know, but maybe you should have a talk with him and find out if he is really interested in having a baby. If he is, he has to at least TRY...you can't do it alone, and you certainly don't want to end up raising a baby alone, so he needs to be on board. Yes, these are the times when our relationships are tested, but Kyle knows what he has to do, and he tries his best to be on top of things when it's time because it's important to him and to me. Just talk to him and see what he says. Does he know everything that's involved? Sometimes it's best if they don't know so they don't feel so pressured, but maybe he needs to know so he understands. You know your DF and what types of things he wants to know. I get upset during O time too. Time is precious RIGHT NOW!!! hee hee. :friends:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just a quick note to say your chart is looking great Terri good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Draumabaun85

All day bachaelorette parties are the only thing we know here in Iceland!!
The plan we have is as follows:
12:00 The host of Iceland got Talent (tv show) will go to her place and give her a list of things to bring with her. Takes her to her old car she had in high scool and drives her down town while they listen to her favorite tracks from high school.
At the same time all the girls show up in a pretty dress shop (60's & 70's dresses) downtown and we get champagne and chocolate. Then our bachaelorette arrives and gets to try on some dresses and we won't like any of them of course and end up having her dress in a costume like a country girl (she's from a farm in the East).
We also get some food and stuff there
14:00 we have all sorts of challenges for the bachaelorette to perform. Dance for pedestrians, find famous people, teach people laughing yoga in a park and just some funny stuff. she gets a shot after each challenge she completes.
16:00 we go to a Beyonce dance class and afterwards showers, hot tub and making ourselves pretty
18:00 food at a fancy place with cocktails
20:00 party at my place with some games, penis cake (of course) and some other stuff until we go down town until we drop down, haha.
It'll be great fun! :)

But believe me, I feel old at times too, it's just so many things to do these weeks and I just forget about my age and decide to have fun :) bowling tonight and then party, it'll be great! :)

Sorry SJ, I didn't mean to sound rude when I said BD every other day. I just did it for the first time last cycle afther Steph recommended it and I got pregnant! So I'm doing it again this cycle. If your DF is not very interested in BD-ing perhaps you should have a little talk liek Terri says, or have him talk to someone. Some people are just genuinely not very interested in sex but when you're trying to make a baby people just have to perform. It's not good to feel pressured either so I really urge you to have a talk about why he's not more interested and tell him that you need to be on the same page... sorry for being a bore, I just want you to be happy darling :) :hugs:

Terri: It's good to sweat! I found out I sweat terribly when pregnant. As soon as my hormones went back to normal I stopped sweating so much... so... perhaps...? Your chart is looking awesome! Can't wait for you to test!!! :)

Steph: So sorry to hear about your friend's mom :( Hope you can find comfort in reminiscing the good moments you shared together :hugs:
Hope your grandma isn't too weak., Hope you can see her again sometime int he coming months... :) Grandma's are the best!

Hear from you soon my dearests :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-That sure is a lot of activity, but it sounds like fun, and the people around town can be involved too, so that's pretty cool. 

I have to admit that when my temp jumped this morning from 98.3-98.7, I was excited. I thought sure it would either stay at 98.3 or go down and then I would know definitively what to expect this morning. So, I jumped out of bed, took my shower, got ready (forgot to take my progesterone pessary), and off to the center I went. The phlebotomist was really excited for me and asked how I was feeling. I told her that I was freaking out on the inside. I'll get my results this afternoon, but hopefully they will call my cell and leave a message because I don't want to get the news at work. If they call me at work, I'm not going to answer. From there, I plan to get a Starbucks frappuccino because I got giftcards for my bday and I have found a new love in them. :coffee: So this is me the rest of the day. 

Hope you all have a great day. <3 :flower: :flow:


----------



## lfrans

yikes, terri, so excited for you! I dropped in to see what was going on. FX!!!


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Thanks Lfrans. I'm scared to check my phone!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh god terri this is so exciting!!! 

Steph i'm sending you hugs for grandma :)

Thanks for your input guys..its just hard to talk about this subject with him. I think its because he doesn't want a baby before we go on holiday next june. Basically i can only try to get pregnant the next two months before id have to stop, because of flying rules etc...he keeps saying 'do you really want to take a two month old baby on holiday' n stuff like that so i'm hoping that is his only reason he is being like this. Just means i'm going to have to wait months and months to try which sucks ass.

I am really down, but i'm trying to man up and just accept it.


----------



## terripeachy

I got my results and they were negative. :cry:
My frappuccino is delicious though. :) I'll call the nurse and talk about next steps tomorrow. I don't want to talk to her this evening.


----------



## Essjay86

Oh No Terri i'm so sorry :(


----------



## Lenka78

So so sorry, Terri. :nope: :nope: :nope: 
Would you want to do another round of IUI? :hugs:

Drauma, enjoy the bachelorette party! :happydance:

SJ, my DF and I do not have high libido, so BDing every other day during my fertile period was quite tough sometimes. Every third day is fine too. Two of my friends bd-ed only once and both got pregnant that month. So, take it easy. :winkwink:

Steph, sorry about your friend's mom and hope your grandma will be just fine!!! :hugs:

lfrans, your Miles is so adorable. He really is. How is everything?

Tynmeg, how are you feeling?

DF's dad left this morning so I am very busy cleaning and working. I just want to spend next few days home, just doing my regular stuff and watching TV in the evening. 

Talk to you later, ladies. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, we're going to do another round of IUI and then start IVF. Because I have a couple vacations in July, the timing won't really work out.


----------



## Essjay86

Oh good, another iui sounds good. Keep positive, this was just a warm up ;)

Im still getting ewcm today and my line has got darker on the opk. The only thing is, i'm at my mums and dads for a bit this evening and DF is at a meal with his new workplace, then going to play pool, which is usually a late night...i'm hoping i can mither him by text to come home for 11pm and will try and jump on him ;)

I spoke to him last night and asked him why he didn't want sex and if it was because he didn't want a baby, he said no its just that he isn't in the mood lately...dunno if i believe him.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj...I'm gonna tell you my story/give some advice from something I learned the hard way. Now hopefully it doesn't apply to you and everyone is different but I thought I'd blab anyway.

I was almost 22, happily married and on birth control when I got pregnant. We weren't expecting kids obviously, and I was about to graduate uni. I did think that if I ever did get pregnant, that it wouldn't be the end of the world and we'd move on. Cause we loved each other. Well, he was not thrilled. Wanted me to have an abortion. I said no way. We fought about this. Then I miscarried, to his relief. But the several months after that were the hardest. He wouldn't sleep with me or want to be around me (although he always assured me with words that he did) but he would subconsciously do anything to get away. So I left him...now if I had waited it through or gone to counselling, I'm sure we could have worked things out in the end. But I was just too hurt. Thought he'd never want a family...who knows maybe he does now!

Now I'm with dh and couldn't be happier. I often wonder though, what if I hadn't miscarried. I'd have a 5 year old! Crazy thought. Anyway maybe my story doesn't apply to you but I thought it might. Sometimes it's better to hold off if you're not sure. Wait with him to be ready for kids or move on, but getting pregnant with your oartner not 100% on board, no matter how devoted, can be a painful road to travel. (Especially when your parents believe divorce is the greatest sin in the world and you lose lots of friends/family stops talking to you...good times)

Terri sorry about the iui not working out. Hopefully the second time will be better and your dhs swimmers won't get lost!


----------



## Essjay86

Well, this is what i mean when i say its testing us. I don't want to wait, i really dont, i'm 28 in july and he is 35 now. I never in a million years would have thought i wouldnt have children by now, its crushing. I have never pursued a career (ive always had jobs but i mean im not job power crazy) because i knew since i was 18/19 that i wanted kids and to create a loving family like how i was brought up. And now ten years down the line i have a guy who despite being great with kids and loves kids, isnt damn well sleeping with me to create one. It infuriates me. but what i have learned is i cant let it get to me too much and if nothing changes in 6 months then i cant go on with this relationship no matter how much i love him if we dont want the same things i am not going to pretend i am okay with it. 
Wow, that was a bit of a rant haha. I'm glad i have you guys to talk to. And thanks steph.


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Steph..what a difficult story to share, and I'm SOOOO sorry to hear that you miscarried. I'm sure it was the stress of the situation and maybe God knew it wasn't meant to be so he did you a favor. I mean, it's hard to think of it like that, but all that happened put you where you are now, so it's working out! Sometimes I think about how things would be different if I made different decisions, but I like where I am, so I'm ok with it all.

SJ-Good call on saying that you will give him 6 months and then you have to move on. I've had my share of frogs and I allowed them to stick around for YEARS. Well, thank goodness I dropped them all because I never would have found my husband, and I would've been stuck with losers. They were all fun to hang with, but none/few of them would have been good husband material. Sometimes you know what you need to do, but you are just scared, but you know truly in your heart that it's the right decision, and this seems to be the case. I was going to ask how old your DH is, but it doesn't matter. If he is not doing the things that are important to you, like spending time with you and coming home at a reasonable hour, he's trying to tell you something without actually telling you, so please take that into consideration as well. If you guys split up, I just KNOW you will find the cutest, nicest guy in town and he will want to make babies ASAP so that you end up being stuck with him forever! I just know it! You know we are here for you....now and 6 months from now. <3


----------



## Essjay86

Thank Terri, that means so much, watch this space huh!

Morning guys, just a quick one, i poas this morn and the line is more or less the same colour as the control line, so i am ovulating today, will it be too late if i BD tonight, late on, say after 11pm? 
I'm going out tonight for my friends birthday and he is out, so it may only be when i stroll in drunk (bad i know) but this night has been planned for ages and i don't want to NOT drink just incase DF decides he isnt in the mood, then i've wasted a good night out.


----------



## lfrans

sj-it may just be he doesnt want to bd on demand. my dh hated ttc. it was a schedule, not spontaneous. i had to force him sometimes and it made me feel like crap. we argued about it too. he also didnt want to bd toards th end of the pregnancy/ when it was confirmed baby's head was down. cuz he thought he would poke hkm and it would be like doing it with ur kid watching. lol. it may really just be the presure of ttc and not that he doesnt want a family. guys are also worried about their ability to have kids...

lenka- thanks! i cant believe he is already 2 months. how are u feeling??

terri - so sorry. :(

steph- wow, what a story. that must have been tough. om glad u are now happy with someone who wants a family with u

afm- life is good. myles os going to the dr today for his 2 mo appointment. we had our vaccinations the other day the local health centr ( its free their but costs at dr, so we did it at the free place). he schrieked and turned red. not fun!! but he is gowing like a champ, he is now 22inches and 11 lbs


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: I'm so sorry to hear about your results :( Glad to hear you're ready to go again. Now you know how this works and hopefully no stress this time so hopefully it will work this time around. You're a strong person and I know you'll get through this and your DH is there by your side supporting you. You'll make great parents when the time comes :) :kiss:

SJ, sorry to hear it has come to you giving him 6 months. I know from bitter experience that wanting different things is really, really difficult situation but usually it's best to put your own needs ahead of others. I do hope you'll be able to work things out though.
One thing that might help, I know because it helped with my boyfriend. Men really don't get that it can take months/years to make a baby. Most of them think it's just having sex at the right time, but us girls know it is just way more complicated than that. My DB wasn't as eager as I was to have a baby at first but then I explained to him that this process can take a very long time and I didn't want to wait too long to get started because of this. He was really surprised and started thinking about it on his own. I stopped taking my birth control pill and instead we used condoms and in about a month he told me he was ready to start so we stopped using b/c and now we're both on board with it. We both have lots of libido so we don't feel like we're just making a baby but I don't tell him when it's most likely to happen because that puts extra pressure on him so I just skip it. He feels like he's always making a baby, hehe, it's really cute. But after this m/c he really saw how much we both want it and it has brought us even closer. I just know that I would not be able to do this on my own without his support. You need to make sure that this is not the heavyweight of your relationship though. You need to have fun, enjoy being together and remember why you are together to begin with. Then the rest will hopefully follow :hugs:

Steph: So sorry to read your story. I think it's so beautiful that we're here, from all over the world, sharing our most intimate stories and parts of our lives we want no one to know in our normal lives. I am so lucky to be a part of your group, it's a privilege. 

Lenka: Put those feet up and relax! :)

lfrans: great to get news about pretty little Myles :)

The bachelorette party is tomorrow, wow I'm looking forward to it. It will all be filmed and made into a video that will be shown in the wedding reception. 
The bowling and work party last Wednesday was really fun. Started at 5pm and I got home at 7am!!!! Yup!!! I think I'm just partying like crazy for a while now because I was really careful for such a long time, hoping to get pg, and now after the m/c I just wanna party a little bit and then get back on track. I'm getting tired though, haha! 
I've forgotten to tempt the last few days... Well... I never read much into my temps anyway, but I'll try to remember it from now on....
Work is hard today... For some reason noone is giving me any work load, one lady just brought me a cup of tea, hehe. They can see I'm trying to get better for the big day tomorrow. It's a work mate, the bachelorette, and everyone know about the party tomorrow except her. It's really fun and everyone is excited to see pictures and hear the stories. Some are even going to be down town to try to see us somewhere :) I'm the only one at work who is invited to the wedding, she's my work-wife and some people even ask if we are getting married, for fun of course ;) 

Hope you have a nice weekend girls. If not, think some happy thoughts and the day will always get a bit better. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-If your line is positive, you are probably ABOUT to ovulate, so tonight should be fine. Good luck! lfrans is right too. I think my hubs doesn't really like the 'on demand' thing either, but he knows it's what it takes, so we do it. After about cycle 3 or 4, I got better at just coaxing him without talking about ovulation and stuff, so that was a lesson learned.

lfrans-Don't worry....Myles would have turned red at the doctor's office as well, so dont think that because the shots were free they did a bad job. He really is getting big! So happy for you. And two months. Waahh...I remember when he was a blueberry. HA!!HA!!

Hi Lenka! :flower:

Drauma-Have SO much fun tomorrow. It all sounds really exciting, and I love that everyone at work is also excited. The video is going to be played at the reception??!! HA!!HA!! That's awesome. You should let your hair down for a bit. Take time do to fun things for you, and then get back on the baby train. Enjoy it while you can!!

Thanks for the support about my negative results too. On the same day I found out I had a negative, another lady on the >35 found out that she had a chemical after her awesome IVF cycle, so that really put things in perspective for me on Wednesday. Things can always be worst, so I just count my blessings and move forward. I mean, what else can I do, really?

Have a great weekend ladies. I'm going riding! hee hee.


----------



## Essjay86

Hi Guys, 

I'm just dropping in to say i'm going to leave the forum for a while. I prob will drop in and keep an eye on whats happening but i think i'm going to stop temping and poas. It's just causing to much agro, mostly because i'm getting obsessed. 
I'm out this month anyway as we didn't BD in time. 

I'll keep popping in. Good Luck Everyone xx


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ: We'll miss you. Hope you give us updates every now and then when you feel like it. Take care of yourself and enjoy all the good you have going on. :hugs:


I had a great Saturday, bachelorette party was great fun! Yesterday was not as fun. I have never been so hungover. I even cried at one point! Couldn't eat anything, only managed to down a powerade and a gatorade as well! I'm a bit better today but I wanted to sleep for at least 10 hours more this morning.... 
I've had some eggwhite cm since last night so I'll BD tonight for sure, I just really couldn't do anything yesterday, I was just in bed, dying. I don't think I'm ovulating though, haven't felt any tingling feeling or anything and compared to last 2 cycles I'm ovulating later than this I think. Well, never too sure though so BD today and tomorrow just to be on the safe side, hehe!
How was your weekend girls?


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Noooooooooooooooo!!! Don't leave us...Ok..if it's better for you to leave, we'll be ok. We will miss you though, so please stop by periodically and let us know what's going on. best of luck to you. :kiss:

Drauma-Glad to hear the party was a success, but sorry for your horrible hangover. I'm glad I don't have those anymore.

AFM-I guess you can say that AF started last night/this morning. My body sure is strange. I get a drop here and there, but it's only when I go pee. My stomach was hurting yesterday and I was wishing AF would just start, and it was just a drop or two, so that will have to count. I'll schedule bloodwork for Wednesday morning and maybe they will see that my lining is still thick or whatever. I don't know what to tell them. I also have to order more IUI meds today. My weekend was really boring. I was tired the entire time. It was quite ridiculous. I went to bed around 10:30 both nights and I was still yawning in church. I went running Sunday morning with hopes that I would get some energy and nothing. And yes, I took an IC on Sunday morning prior to my run (HA!!HA!!), just to make sure nothing bonkers was going on and it was negative. Maybe I'm having some depression (and that's why I'm so sleepy, lethargic, lazy). :shrug: I rode to work today to lift my spirits, so my adrenaline will be pumping when I get home today for a little bit.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj I'm really sorry to hear you'll be taking a break from b&b. You had so much to contribute!! But I understand the emotional stress of ttc so take the time off you need. And hopefully you'll come back soon!!

Drauma that hangover sounds soooo awful. Did it take more than one day to recover? The last real hangover I got was 3 years ago at st paddy's day. Oh so dumb. I had to work the next morning and my coworkers all told me how awful I looked...plus I had to do manual labor at work and was paired with the old Filipino guy with a hurt knee (so if I didn't do my part, then I'd really look bad)...and he spent the whole day chastising me haha! Never again!! Maybe this will be your last, too!

Terri how are you feeling? Any appts? Did af arrive full force? Depression is totally normal...and I'm glad your moto is there for you when you need it. It's a very loyal bike. I pray this is just a bump on the road to a pregnancy bump! How are you and dh doing through all this?

Lfrans more pics, please! Also when your abs separated, did they separate a lot? And could you feel a big gap? Did it get numb there? I feel like mine have a lot but I don't know.

Afm the house is coming one day at a time. There's still so much to do before babypocalypse. I've felt like she was going to come early this whole time but now that I'm getting close, I doubt myself. Tons of braxton hicks and she's hanging so low. But I feel tons better than I had a few weeks ago with the chronic back pain.

Lenka how is your pregnancy going? Are you feeling more connected in California? It's so hard to find a group of friends. I hope you can find a new mom's group!

Well enjoy ladies. It's sunny and warm here like 27c 80f. Perfect perfect!!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-25 days to go!! I can't believe it's here already. I bet you'll be ready for her to come out whenever she's ready. How exciting.

No, I didn't really get an AF. I wore a pantiliner all day yesterday, and not much really left my body. Tomorrow I'll be going for my CD3 bloodwork. I won't be surprised if they tell me that my lining is thick. I can't remember, but I think Clomid either causes people to have too thin a lining or too thick a lining. Hmmm...I'm too lazy to research it, and I'm not going to think about it. I'm just going to show up in the morning and see what they say. I did order my meds for this cycle, and maybe this will be it. I do feel much better today, and my ride yesterday was great. Yes, my bike is loyal-she's also a taurus the bull, like me!

Just plodding along. :coffee:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Steph: I think I still have leftovers from my hangover.... I was horrendously looking at work on Monday and yesterday was okay again. Today though I was sooo tired when I woke up! Couldn't get out of bed until 8:15!! I was feeling a bit queasy and I haven't had much appetite for weeks now... I hope my body is just prepping for a new pregnancy!!
Your hangover from 3 years ago still sounds really fresh, hehe, I just want to forget my hangovers as soon as possible :)
Good to hear house is coming along, I'm sure you'll have what you need when baby girl arrives :) Try not to worry about it, all she really needs the first weeks is just some clothes, cot and her parents :) :hugs:

Terri: I'm really interested in seeing what the blood work says and what explanation they give you for no AF this time. Could it be delayed because of thickening lining or absent due to thin/absent lining...? I am too really happy that your Taurus wheels are always there for you to cheer you up :) 

Not much going on with me... I'm so tired in the mornings that temping wouldn't really do anything, I wake up and snooze 5-10 minutes at a time and forget to temp and I drink water and name it... I just think I'll stop temping while I'm getting through these weeks... For the past 24 hours we've had no water at home, the whole building (24 apartments) is under construction, lining the cloak pipes or what it's called in English. That means no water, shower, laundry, toilet or anything from 9am yesterday until 6pm tonight at least. We have these fancy (read: disgusting) portable toilets outside the house.... gladly I managed to visit the mall (late night opening last night) and pee there last night and hold it in until I got to work this morning so I didn't have to use the parking lot toilets!!! So happy I don't live on the far end of the house though, their pipes won't get fixed until 6pm Friday so that's more than 3 whole days of no water and stuff!!! I would die! It's okay when on a camping trip but not at home!! No sir! :growlmad:

I've been doing a bit of reading from other ladies on the web on how things went after an early miscarriage, they're really different, but it's nice to read them to see how different people are so I'm not getting my hopes up of getting pg straight away, but hopefully in the next months :)


----------



## terripeachy

I'm going to copy my post from my >35 thread because it's a lot of typing. I am not feeling in the best mood. I found out my boss is out, so I may end up taking a half day today. But...I may want to save my day and use it for vacation in July. It's not like I can't just sit here for another half a day. HA!!HA!! Anyway, here's my post: 

~~~~I went in and thought I was getting bloodwork and ultrasound. They said 'Oh, since you're not prego, we will just do ultrasound.' Fine..it was my doctor doing the ultrasound, so I said 'My period was seriously one day. Is that normal?' He said 'Well, it's better than 10 days.' I shrugged because I'm not sure that's how I feel today. Then we get started on the ultrasound and he said 'hmm...this is a tricky one.' moving the probe all around and it looks like outer space to me with some land masses to jump over. 'hmmm...fibroid'...click click...moved the probe around...click click click..'Ok. Someone will call you this afternoon.' I was like "WHAT?!' Then I said 'well, how come those weird things were all around?' He said 'that's how it's supposed to look. See you later' I just got up and noticed I didn't have my paperwork. Then the nurse said "Did you get bloodwork?" I said "No, they said if there is a cyst I'll get bloodwork but otherwise no.' So then they had to check, and then they said 'it's been over a week since your pregnancy test, so we'll just do one more before you take clomid tonight.' It's been a week +/-15 minutes. I was like 'What.ever.' I did the bloodwork and then I left. ~~~

The last time I went in, and a lady did my ultrasound, she told me -your lining is 8mm, you have three follies on your left side, and 4 on your right (or whatever), and she told me the sizes, etc..Today, he just did his readings and that was that. when I hear back today, I'm going to ask exactly what I had. Not sure if a fibroid is the same as a cyst, so I'm going to look that up too. I understand the doctor being relaxed and not worried about stuff, but that doesn't help me feel calm and relaxed. Most likely, I'll start my Clomid tonight and wait for O/IUI. Hubs ordered Fertilaid, but it's not here yet. I didn't tell him his counts were a little low. It doesn't matter because we'll move to IVF next and they will pick out the best sperm for fertilization, so why bother him with bad news. Guys are so sensitive about this stuff, and I don't want to upset him. I hope this month it works. I'm at the 10 month mark. :growlmad:


----------



## StephtheHiker

It would be one thing I'd it were an ultrasound tech being so vague and having terrible bedside manner because they aren't allowed to tell you anything but a doctor....they CAN. What an insensitive ahole!!!!:growlmad: don't make me come down there and make me unleash this hormonal rage I've been dying to get out!!

Maybe you aren't like me but I get frazzled on the phone with doctors so a list of questions ready to fire might help you get your answers. My aunt does this...even has a mental list of retorts for answers she gets when she takes my grandma to appts... She is a force to he reckoned with yikes! :haha: also I keep on forgetting to say thank you for the kind words to my grandma...you are so sweet! I'm so happy you had such a special relationship with yours, too. She sounds like she was an awesome lady!!

Drauma I think the point of awful hangovers is so you DON'T forget about them :haha: also the no bathroom situation sounds terrrriibblleeee. I have a bladder condition that's worse while not pregnant so having to run outside to a port a potty 3x a night sounds like the WORST. hope they don't delay in fixing the water!! Plus people start to get stinky ewwww


----------



## StephtheHiker

Also are there any ways to make his counts just a little higher? Diet etc?


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,

SJ, we are going to miss you here. Listen, GL to you. You do what feels right at this moment. Very often, the best approach is to take it easy, stop temping and just go with the flow. I hope you will get everything sorted out with ur BF. Have to tell you, that mine was not very excited about having a baby too in the beginning. I never pushed him. But one day we had a huge fight over his mom's and sister's last visit to the US. It was a disaster. I even didn't say goodbye to them when they left. Well, he gave me an ultimatum: either I apologize to his mom or he is not sure if we have future together. In return, I said: well I will apologize, but I have an ultimatum too: if you do not want a baby in the next 6 months, I do not see a point of apologizing to your mom because we are over. And I MEANT IT!!! I was ready to leave and start from square 1. My advice to anybody: Never give an ultimatum to you man when you are not 100% ready for ANY answer. He agreed. I apologized. And here were are... GL to you!!! 

Drauma, quick question: have u ever heard of pre-seed??? I and my other two friends got pregnant first time using it. 

Steph, my gosh, you are so close to your delivery day!!! So exciting. Do you have your hospital bag ready?

Terri, I was glad to see that last cycle your lining was 8 mm. Because, I do not know why, but I personally do not like your period being so light.... I dunno.... It just does not sound right... And this bull about better than being for 10 days... And a fibroid is not a cyst, not at all, it is worse.... -((( Maybe you should ask about its size, its location, whether it is something to worry about... 

Aslo, if needed, would your IVF be performed by the same doctor? If yes, of course they want you to move to IFV quickly, because it is much more expensive... 

In any case, I hope you will find all the answers your are looking for! Hugs for now!

AFM, I am good. Busy. Busy with everything. Heartburn and some very light nausea are back, but I am ok. My little man kicks like a soccer player now. Love him with every inch of my body. Later, dears.


----------



## Essjay86

Terri i'd be so frustrated if i was you! Why are doctors so vague!?!? Argh. I think its weird you didnt have a period. but hey ho i hope it works this time for you...

so yeh im popping in to see whats going on. Steph your so close! I am deffo popping back to see pictures when she arrives!

And thanks Lenka, i'm going to see how we go over the next 6 months...Well, till after xmas...we have a holiday booked next June (2015) so i am scared of what would happen if i gave an ultimatum. Funny thing is, i spoke to him and said "i know i need to chill out with this getting pregnant malarky so i am going to chill, im not going to monitor when im ovulating"...and then 2 days later he tried it on with me!!!! so frustrating, then he said, "i hope them swimmers are swimming" I was like omg rick its two days too late, and he said "yeh whatever it can happen anytime".... DOH! I told him it couldnt and told him i am not explaining it again...and left it. lol. infuriating. 

But i have stopped temping for now and i do feel so much more relaxed. 


Drauma i feel your pain about the hangover, i had one that lasted 2 days over the weekend! ha. 

Speak to you all soon x


----------



## Tynmeg

Sj- I hope you guys figure it out. The bumps along the way are all just part of the journey. 
Terri- where are you at with ur cycle right now. When is "O" time? 
Steph-excited for you, time to meet ur lil one is fast approaching. Eek!
Drauma-my phone won't let me go back to previous posts tonight so I can't see what is going with you lately?
Afm- Dr appt today. She did a quick scan and we could see our lil one moving all around. Sooo exciting! Next Friday, the 13th is my Nt scan. 11 weeks tomorrow. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-WOohoo for seeing the baby!! Are you feeling a little more relaxed about everything or are you still a nervous nelly? O time should be next weekend (when my dad is supposedly visiting-ugh!).

SJ-What do you expect from our others? hee hee. They are just clueless even when you tell them what they need to know.

Lenka-I know..my period is the bane of my existence. I mean it's great when it happens on vacation because it's only there for a few days, but it's just so bizarre. I emailed the nurse asking for my counts/lining thickness, etc...Good to hear that the baby is growing a lot. Sorry for your slight nausea. Back on saltines.

Steph-The doc/nurse says that Kyle should cut down on smoking (which obviously he should), and he has ordered some fertilaid. Other than that, they didn't say much about how to increase his counts. If we move to IVF, we'll get the pick of the litter, so it should be a bit easier. I'm just kind of at a loss.

Drauma-Hey! Hope you feel 100% today. :flower:


----------



## Lenka78

Tynmeg, great news about your lil one!!!! Christmas baby, how exciting that is!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, how are u? Any news?


----------



## terripeachy

Hi! I'm at my college this weekend for alumni weekend and having a great time. No news to report. Just taking my Clomid and prenatals. I go in on Thursday for an ultrasound and they'll let me know when to take my trigger shot. 

How are you doing? 

Steph-you will make it!! Not long now. Hope you're ok.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka...I LOVE your timing on the questions. Not one hour before I saw you had posted, I had set an extra cell phone chargee on an empty duffel bag and that's the extent of the packing I've done! I'm too laid back about these things....ugh. Though after some very uncomfortable braxton hicks a couple nights ago, I see why they tell you to not wait until you're in labor to pack! Are you feeling ready for baby?? Do you have a nursery? If so....pictures please!!

Tynmeg soooo excited about your little bean bouncing around in there all happy. Such good news! Are you allowing yourself to be more excited now?

Terri you're always up to something fun! Hope you're enjoying a nice weekend. The weather here is perfect but I haven't heard many bikers go by...I think they're waiting til next weekend! Do you know what I'm referring to?

Drauma any crazy parties this weekend?

Sj I'm glad you'll still be stopping by :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

The weather here is great too. It's finally spring weather!! I've been outside as much as possible. 

Yes, I know about Laconia Bike Week although I've never gone during the rally, but I did ride around the area in 2009. It's beautiful. I can see how it gets so crowded that's for sure. 

I guess you better finish packing before you really go into labor. Enjoy your Sunday everyone!!


----------



## lfrans

hey all, just popping in to say hi. 
SJ- sorry to hear about your situation. i think sometimes ultimatums are essential. i hope it works out for the best
Terri- Grrr, i was hoping last month would be the one....
Tynmeg- yay almost done 1st trimester!!! seeing your counter on the bottom puts a huge smile on my fsce.
lenka- hows the heat treating u? hows the house?
steph- my abs felt a mile apart and squishy in between. i dont think any sensation issues. i think it was 3-4 finger gap. i assumed it would ge horrible now, but its not so bad. fyi, it takes forever for the line to go away if you have it. my stomach looks so strange to me now. i kinda hate it, then i look at myles and think "who cares if i wont look great in a bikini for a while... i had stuff packed around 37 weeks, just in case, but kept switching things in and out.
afm- all is well. myles is 10 weeks, crazy how time flies! he is smiling more and more and starting to be more fun. 
he just went through another growth spurt, so it was a tiring few days gor me- he wants to eat constantly and gets super fussy. but seems to be back to himself
i have a blocked duct again blah, i think its because of a bra that i ws wearing, so i bought new ones.


----------



## terripeachy

Glad all is going well, lfrans. Time does fly. I can't believe it's been 10 weeks that Myles has been in our lives. hee hee. 

Yeah I was hoping last month was it too, but now I'm ok with it not being this month because I have a motorcycle convention in TX coming up early July and I want to ride there, so I'm ok if this cycle doesn't work either. If it does, I'm just going to have to be super careful on my ride down. Either way, it'll all work out. 

My husband started taking Fertilaid last week, and I have asked him AGAIN to cut back on his liquor consumption, and to stick to beer/wine (if that, but that's asking a lot), so maybe his guys will do a little bit better. I don't know if I told you ladies that I did not want to tell him that his counts were low. I'm just trying to suggest ways to increase it, and hopefully it'll work. Apparently, he hasn't realized that HE may be 1/2 of the problem. Time will tell..

Drauma/SJ/Lenka/Steph- :kiss: :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lfrans 10 weeks old already? Time really DOES fly! You know we never say no to more pictures of Miles :blush: What a cutie. The blocked duct must be pretty painful. I really admire how you stick through it even though you seem to have had a rough go of it so far. Thanks for the reassurance on the abs separating. I think mine have separated just as far...and yup I have the full on dark line and the dark splotches on my face are even more noticeable....THE BEST EVER. Thanks for the heads up, I'll know to not expect it to go away right away.

Terri have you thought about telling him why he should cut back? What are your reasons for not being completely honest with him on this? Cutting back on alcohol will probably be best for him anyway if it's enough to be affecting his swimmers. Sorry you're in that situation dah :hugs: Are you riding to Bexar county?? Sounds so hot so maybe your hands will finally warm up!! If you do get a BFP, your bean would be so small at that point that a bumpy motorcycle ride wouldn't bother it a bit :thumbup: 

We had my dh's boss and his family over for dinner yesterday. They have 4 kids and it was a lot of fun having them here...but really tiring. Since you all want the TMI, I went to the bathroom 3 times today which NEVER happens also I think I lost a bit of my mucus plug? I'm really hoping to go before 40 weeks...obviously the most important is a healthy, happy baby and that's all I could hope for in the world...just ... my mil is coming to visit July 1 and she's so wonderful and perfect with babies, and I'm so insecure/unsure that I feel like if I didn't have time to get to know my baby, that it would be easier for me to just let her handle things because I would be afraid of doing it myself. :shrug: I don't know if that makes any sense. I feel so unprepared for a baby. To be a mom.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Did you pick a name yet for this bundle of joy? I hate calling her the baby the baby. hee hee. Anyway, I hope you have a little bit of a chance to be with her prior to MIL coming, but then again, you MIGHT just be a little overwhelmed and will really want her help. How long is she staying? You're going to be a fantastic mom, and I'm sure there is never ENOUGH preparation until the baby gets here and you figure out what he likes/doesn't like. You'll be just fine. I know it!

Yeah, I'm riding down to TX. I'm not sure if the convention is in Bexar County, but I know that county is near my dad's county. He may even be in the county too for all I know, so I will be very close. My gf and I are taking 4 days to get there, and three days to come home. I can't wait for the ride. I have to get an oil change and check to see if I need new tires prior to leaving. I'm going to call the shop today and see when they can get me in. My hands are definitely going to be warm. Today was the first day I rode with my summer gloves. It is 72 and HU-MID! It's probably going to rain today but I was really warm. I'm thinking that I may not even have to take my heated stuff with me on this trip. Just my thicker gloves for cooler mornings/nights, and one sweatshirt. All the rest of the time I'll wear tank tops and jeans.

AFM-Gonal F shot tonight between 6-9, and then ultrasound on Thursday. Bloating to follow soon after that. Have a great day all. <3


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hiiiiiii! So sorry I've been completely mia!
Been so incredibly busy with life, cabin trips, birthdays and lots of stuff. Monday was my mom's birthday and today is DB's birthday. I've been baking cakes and doing all sorts of things.
I am feeling good, just waiting for AF... I've had massively sore boobs for the past few days and then some cramping. I am just going to see how this cycle sorts itself out and then I'll start temping again and stuff... I just needed a little break.

I've read through all your posts and will try to give some feedback later, atm I'm so busy at work I can't stop long enough to write.... Have a wonderful day all :hugs:


----------



## emmeeann

me too me too!! lol 3 dpo :)


----------



## emmeeann

Tynmeg said:


> I'm 3 DPO today and promised myself that I wasn't going to read blogs or go on the internet for symptons....YEAH RIGHT! I couldn't keep that promise, obviously! HAHA! Anyone else at 3 DPO and want a buddy? The only "sympton" I have at this point is slight cramping and frequent urination. Anyone else want to share their symptons...TWW is just horrible, it drives me crazy! LOL

me too !!! 3dpo- have been down this TWW plemty of times- always drives me nuts! :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just popping in to whine a bit. We've had a terrible time trying to get a washer and dryer to fit where they need to and after 2 full evenings after work dealing with this bull, I go to let in Roxy.....and she hadjust been sprayed in the face by a skunk. Our house reeks. We tried all the internet tricks last night and they helped but...


Ffff baby is due soon and we have a torn apart stinking house where nothing is fully ready.on top of this, since I had to hold my dogs face to keep her from shaking while we were cleaning her, she's afraid of me now. Motherhood for the win.

You all have a great Thursday... Terri I hope your follicles are perfect! Keep us posted! And drauma have fun with all your exciting weekend plans


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-It'll be ok...it'll be ok. Just take deep breaths...it'll be ok. I know tomato juice is a method of removing the skunky smell, but I think they tried that on mythbusters and it didn't work that well. I hope you can find something. Poor Roxy Rox. she doesn't know she reeks. hee hee.

Are you feeling more contractions yet? You still have two weeks, so hopefully you can get the washer/dryer installed by then. Did you finish packing your bag? Focus on other things besides the house. Go watch a movie with hubs and do one last round of childless things and then prepare for being a great mom! It'll be just fine! I'm sure you're a ball of nerves right now, but just remain calm. hee hee. <3

I had one big follie on my left side and a few mediums nearby. On my right side I had a small one and that was it. I'm to trigger tonight and go in on Saturday for IUI. Hubs and I had a party last night (he initiated it, so I didn't have to press him), and I told him this morning that the doc wants us to chill out until Saturday so they can check his counts again with a hold. They did recommend this, I just wasn't sure how to tell hubs, so it worked out well this morning. My doctor was in a much better mood today, so I was pleased to work with him. I seem to be doing pretty well as far as my Clomid/gonal-f goes, so that's a positive. I'm feeling good!

Drauma-Glad you're having fun and doing lots of celebrating. I hope AF shows up soon if you're ready for her. Time to start fresh again!

Lenka/Tynmeg/SJ-Hope you are well. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

oops. double post.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Thanks Terri. You're right--we should just take an evening off and go on a real date. We tried on Saturday evening...but we ended up eating at 4:30 PM and yawning the whole time haha! The bartender told us we were too young for that. So exciting you had a party last night! Perfect timing. Glad you're feeling better and you've got a couple good follicles ready to go and also that your doctor wasn't such a poo this time.

I had been having a lot more uncomfortable contractions but they kinda stopped last night with the stress. Thankfully, my dog is back to her normal self again. I think because we locked her in a separate bedroom downstairs she thought she was in some serious trouble. She's lying on the futon next to me and her face still smells ugh but I just wanted her to feel like I didn't hate her just because she fails at common sense.

Where'd the rest of you go?!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Steph, a skunk!!! omg, sorry i did laugh but it's not really funny, i hate thing that smell bad ha. Poor Doggy. I bet she was sulking at being put in the other room. We've had to resort to hutting the cat in the kitchen at night because she keeps waking up early (between 4:30am and 6 am) and scratching on the door in the hallway which wakes us up and she doesnt stop till she gets fed! It's one of the reasons why i havent been temping, because i end up running downstairs half asleep to feed her then coming bed n realising my temp wont be acurate when i take it at 7! Arrgh. 

Terri, I hope it works out this month for you, it's frustrating with men isnt it, you dont want to be a nag or put pressure on them but you just end up thinking "Make an effort!!" 
I have quit smoking (6 days now!) Still trying to lose weight, and cut down on drinking, all to aid getting pregnant and my DF has dont nothing. He wouldnt even 'remember' to take supplement tablets to aid his swimmers! He is just lazy, he thinks it'll just happen. 

Drauma it sounds like you have been having lots of fun!!! 

AFM, my chart said i was due on 2 days ago, but since i think i ovulated later then last time i think im only due on saturday. It's quite interesting when i overlay my chart actually, it's kinda similar, apart from a lot of missing temps...

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/Screenshot2014-06-11at182812_zpsda086f2c.png

So next month i'm going to try again, i'm not telling him when i ovulate and im going to try and initiate bd as much as i can so its not just at that time of the month ;)

...and i just cant stay away from here. :)


----------



## emmeeann

Hi! I started taking GNC fertility blend the beginning of this cycle ( 3 wks now) and I have noticed a difference inmy hormones, my CM, etc. I actually had ovulation spotting for the 1st time ever on saturday. I am currently 4 dpo. NO hairs on my chin ( hormones cause a small amount every month this time) !!! lol


----------



## emmeeann

terripeachy said:


> Glad all is going well, lfrans. Time does fly. I can't believe it's been 10 weeks that Myles has been in our lives. hee hee.
> 
> Yeah I was hoping last month was it too, but now I'm ok with it not being this month because I have a motorcycle convention in TX coming up early July and I want to ride there, so I'm ok if this cycle doesn't work either. If it does, I'm just going to have to be super careful on my ride down. Either way, it'll all work out.
> 
> My husband started taking Fertilaid last week, and I have asked him AGAIN to cut back on his liquor consumption, and to stick to beer/wine (if that, but that's asking a lot), so maybe his guys will do a little bit better. I don't know if I told you ladies that I did not want to tell him that his counts were low. I'm just trying to suggest ways to increase it, and hopefully it'll work. Apparently, he hasn't realized that HE may be 1/2 of the problem. Time will tell..
> 
> Drauma/SJ/Lenka/Steph- :kiss: :flower:


Ha! They "never" think it's their sperm....lol

Mine stopped drinking completely this cycle- but still smoking : ( 

let me know how the fertile aid works for him, I started the female version the begining of this cycle and can already feel a difference.


----------



## Essjay86

emmeeann said:


> Hi! I started taking GNC fertility blend the beginning of this cycle ( 3 wks now) and I have noticed a difference inmy hormones, my CM, etc. I actually had ovulation spotting for the 1st time ever on saturday. I am currently 4 dpo. NO hairs on my chin ( hormones cause a small amount every month this time) !!! lol

Hi, What the GNC Fertility Blend? Sounds interesting.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi emmeeanne,
Why don't you introduce yourself? This thread has been going a long time and it's nice to know who you're chatting with. Where are you from, how long ttc, etc. 

Best of luck to you this cycle. 

SJ-welcome back!! Your chart does look similar, but that's usually the case. After you do a couple you can kind of predict when everything is happening. Sorry the cat has been driving you crazy along with DF. He really does think it'll just happen. Hopefully it will, but he's going to wish he changed his stripes sooner if it doesn't. 

Today's World Cup game was great. I'm so pumped for the matches this year. Too bad I have to work during the day. Hee hee. I'm really looking forward to Saturday after my IUI when I can just sit around feeling bloated and watching soccer! Yeah!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj- have you tried murdering the cat? It's very effective. I almost did that with my roommates' cats after they meowed and scratched all night. Stupid self control.

Oh and have you tested??

Terri I know what is with all the afternoon games?? I'm rooting for Uruguay as always! Are you team USA? NBA finals on Sunday and it looks like the Spurs will win! My in laws are actually going to be at the game Sunday so that will be nuts if they win their last game!! Mil said she had a feeling the baby was gonna go during a spurs game ...so hope she's right

Enjoy sports watching while chilling on a couch feeling bloated! Let us know how the tests go!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I'm rooting for Brazil, but more importantly, I just like watching exciting games. The Spurs/Heat games have been crazy. I guess the Heat are just tired. It's fine by me though because I'm tired of hearing/seeing LeBron and my dad's in San Antone, so I will cheer for his new team. I have a picture of my foot at the Spurs stadium. I'll have to find that pic and put it on FB or something. hee hee. Go Spurs! That would be awesome if your family was there during their final game.

I'm going to get drenched riding home. I don't want to go outside and get my rain gear because then I might be jinxing myself. Ho hum...what to do, what to do.


----------



## terripeachy

And the two day bloat begins before the TWW. I went moto. riding after I got home from my IUI, with hopes that I wouldn't feel so bloated and yucky. It didn't help, and hitting a few potholes/bumps also didn't help. I'm back home now in sweats and watching tv. Hubs is at least consistent. He had 2M post wash (again!), and 99% motility. I guess the 99% was good, but I don't think there's much hope for his counts. Oh well....there's nothing I can do about it now. We're going out tonight, so it'll be nice to have a good dinner, and hopefully we can back the IUI up with another 2M. HA!!HA!! He'll have to avoid touching my stomach. 

That's the latest...hope you guys have a great weekend!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha the 4 mil should do it!! Have a fun party tonight ;)


----------



## Tynmeg

Hi ladies, 
I've been trying to catch up on the happenings. 
Good to see you back SJ and nice to have a new member Emme! Welcome this is an awesome group of ladies. 
Steph- you're still holding in there, less than 2 weeks to go now! So exciting! I wish you the best and can't wait to get the news, when, weight, length and a picture. ;)
Terri- I love your attitude and your positive outlook on things. I hope this is your month. Are you still planning ivf next month?
Lfrans- great to hear from you! Baby Myles must be getting so big. 
Drauma- how's everything going with you? Hope all is well. 
AFM-things are wonderful! This lil one is growing and seems to be doing great. 12w 3d and can't wait for the 1st trimester to be over. We went for the nt scan on Friday, and baby wouldn't get in the right position to get the fluid in the neck measurements but that meant they tried for a long time. It was over an hour that we got to see lil one moving and stretching and kicking and punching. So amazing! Baby was measuring 3" and the heartbeat was 180. :) They made me another appt for next Thurs to try again but I'm not sure if I'm going to go yet. It's a 5 hr drive each way plus the cost of a hotel and meals and what if the baby still isn't in the right position. I don't know, I'd like to know if there is anything wrong but is it just a sign that everything is ok and to stop worrying?!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi ladies!!!
Wow so much happened :)
Love your plum Tynmeg :) So happy everything looks great for you and your plum baby :)

Steph: Wow, so close now. My friend had a baby this weekend 5 days overdue and my gosh she is so tiny and cute and adorable!!

Terri: Hope you don't feel bloated for too long and FX that 2+2M worked this cycle :D I love, love, love the world cup! Spain is my team... hahahaha, lost 5-1 in their first game. What's up with that??? I think I better find another country to support, just in case Spain doesn't go further! I played football (soccer) for 13 years myself and it's my favorite sport so this is an exciting time for me :) There's and Icelandic kid in Team USA. He's half Icelandic, half American. His name is Aron Johannsson, 23 year old cuteness. It'll be fun to find out if he gets to play. He chose team USA over the Icelandic team because he thought he'd get more opportunities there... Now he can never play for Iceland so I'm hoping he gets to play a little bit at least. 

lfrans: Hope Myles is doing great :) He's such a cute baby!!!

SJ: So happy to see you back and it's great to hear that you're back on track and optimistic about the next cycle :) Funny to see your insane charts, there is consistency in there... somewhere! hehehehe :) I'd say you're ovulationg arond the big 2 day dips you have in the middle of the charts :) Hope you're able to get some BD-ing done at the right time and then some at other times :) :hugs:
Sorry to hear about the cat problems, is it possible to feed her before you go to sleep so the food is there waiting for her when she waked up early?

emmee: welcome! Please tell us more about you :)

AFM: Nothing going on really. I think I ovulated this weekend (without being sure though) I've just had sore boobs and been veeeery interested in BD-ing and not tired at all. Sounds like OV-party. I am sooo hoping this was the last ovulation I needed to make a healthy bean, it took it's toll losing the other one, but if it doesn't happen this cycle or the cycle after this one I am prepared to go back to the doctor like he told me to. Then I'll ask DB to do a sperm count and we'll cover everything. Just gonna let these 2 cycles pass first... and watch football :D
Today is also the last time I'm going to drink alcohol for a while. I know it's Monday but tomorrow is our Independence day so I'm off work. We have a big work party that I've been planning for 2 months now so hopefully it'll be great fun. Then I'm going to start exercising more and live a healthy life, I'm fed up with parties and drinking! :) :thumbup: Next weekend we're going to have a nice little camping trip to the south of Iceland. Wee the beautiful waterfalls that are there and stuff. One of them is one of my favorite waterfall in the country, it's called Seljalandsfoss and you can walk behind it, it's so nice. Here's a picture of it: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Z4rZ1FUK...10/s1600/Seljalandsfoss+Waterfall+Iceland.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-That waterfall is beautiful..and the people walking behind it is pretty cool too. A nice camping trip away sounds like a lot of fun. Good call on your healthy lifestyle. I'm right there with you. I've started running again, although the soccer games start at 3, and I get home at 4, so it will put a dent in my match watching, but I need to get back to doing something! Otherwise, I will continue being a lazy blob. I actually ordered a salad the other night at a restaurant. Of course, I was too "full" to eat real food, but it was a start.

I'll be on the lookout tonight for the cute Icelandic guy. Sorry about Spain losing. The games were all good yesterday. Switzerland/Ecuador, Honduras/France, Argentina/Bosnia. All so exciting!

Steph-If we don't hear from you, we're all wishing you the best!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Lenka-Hello? How are you doing? Don't leave us!!

Tynmeg-Glad to hear things are going well, and yes, I emailed my doctor about moving forward. I think I have to set up an appointment to talk about it first though. I have to check and see if he responded. I just want to order BCP before I go on vacation. I get my bloodwork on Monday 6/30, and leave for vacation on Thursday, 7/3, so I want to be prepared for IVF. Can you go someplace closer for a checkup, or do you have to drive 5 hours? Maybe it'll be ok to wait until your next scan. I would be so torn...good luck deciding. Are you going to find out if it's a boy or a girl?


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma that waterfall looks amazing!! wow. not jelous at all...honest! :)
Spain is my 3rd choice after England (of course) then Colombia (my sweepstake at work) but then spain because of Xabi Alonso ( i lurve him)
I hope i get some bd'ing too! haha
I feed the cat at 6:30 am and 5pm ... i think she just gets bored and its getting really light in the early mornings now. Summer is here.
Our weather is really weird, last week we had sun, clouds, rain storm, thunder, lightening, hailstone! then sun again all in 3 hours! 

Tynmeg a 5 hr drive is crazy! i'd leave it. i'm sure your baby is perfect. :)

Terri - My Cousins gf just told us today she is pregnant, they did iui. It's early days. I'm happy for them as i can tell it's been getting her down as it's all she talks about on facebook. I'm so optimistic for you, and like you said, you have ivf to plan if not. 
FX xx

AFM - i'm struggling with my diet, im mostly sticking to it but i have snuck in a lot of chocolate recently and ive just been maintaing my 7lb loss. I really need to kick myself into gear but i think im just comfort eating and i cant stop myself.
I hate this 2ww to ovulation, eurgh. Didnt see much of DF over the weekend so hoping to spend quality time together and an early night.

Anyone heard of this pineapple core thing? i'm going to google it..


----------



## Essjay86

So i just googled it...



> It is thought that bromelain in large doses can cause uterine contractions and interfere with implantation of an embryo -- although clinical evidence in this area is lacking too. Some cultures even use pineapple to induce miscarriage or start labor.
> 
> There is really no concrete evidence for or against pineapple, but there are many positive anecdotes on the internet about it.
> - First talk to your doctor and acupuncturist/herbalist about it
> - If you are taking baby aspirin, a blood thinner, remember that pineapple is also a mild blood thinner and too much could lead to miscarriage. Ask your doctor before taking both.
> - Dont start eating pineapple until after ovulation as it can actually inhibit pregnancy if taken too early as the acidity of pineapple can effect cervical mucous
> - Cut up a whole pineapple, cut the core into 5 pieces and eat once piece daily starting the day after ovulation/IUI/IVF transfer
> - If you dont have a fresh core, eat one cup of pineapple meat a day once a day starting the day after ovulation/IUI/IVF transfer.
> - Canned pineapple has been heated which destroys the Bromelain so you have to eat fresh pineapple
> - Stop eating pineapple after a positive pregnancy test
> 
> - See more at: https://www.fertilityafter40.com/do...on-during-pregnancy.html#sthash.qJdFaJ1H.dpuf

Hmmmi eat quite a lot of pineapple before and after ovulation...i wonder if i should stop? or is it all silly. hmmm. Interesting read though.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey SJ!! Good to see you, and maintaining at your 7lb loss isn't a bad thing, so keep up the good work.

Good story about your cousin. Congrats! I just made an appointment with the doctor to talk IVF on next Monday. That way if this doesn't work, I'll be ready to take birth control the two weeks that I'm traveling. I have another week of vacation at the end of the month, but I will be around for most of the heavy duty stuff, so I think I'm ok with the upcoming schedule. Of course, I'm feeling positive about this IUI, so we'll just have to wait and see.

If you search on here, a lot of women are doing the pineapple core thing. I'm ok without it. I love pineapple, but I'm not willing to eat the core. Everyone has a trick, and I just feel like it's going to happen for me when the time is right. 

I hope this cycle is yours, babe! Try your best to woo DF without him knowing. hee hee.


----------



## terripeachy

Johannson is going in at 22 minutes!! One of our guys got hurt. I'm glad he gets a chance for you and all of Iceland, Drauma.


----------



## terripeachy

Oops. Double post.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Tynmeg oh my goodness how cute good luck! I probably wouldn't go for the extra scan and just wait it out til the 20 week. Are you finding out the gender??

Drauma--Seriously all your country does is party :haha: I wanna live in Iceland!! Pretty waterfall. Good plan on eating healthy. It's great for TTC and just normal life especially as we get older. Says the girl who had a snickers bar again today :blush: ..And some cookies.

SJ--I won't go on a rant about rumors spread on these boards that are only supported by anecdotal evidence and not scientific research. But if makes you feel better to try, then all means, do it! I just don't think eating a pineapple core is going to make any difference. However, who knows? You're in the TWW right? Also, have you seen the show OBEM? I've never heard of it outside of this forum. 

I totally know what you mean about stress eating...I just can't help myself from the sweets when I'm bored/sad. Terrible habit! Are you on an exercise program, too?

Terri we won go USA! Nice job on getting back into running! Are you still feeling bloated? And the salad totally counts . You ate it so forget WHY you didn't have something else.

So very much hope you don't need that bc and the bloodwork comes back ++ Either way, your trip is coming up fast! I bet you're excited.

AFM I'm still here. The hope that she'd go during a Spurs finals game didn't work out but we're still happy "San Antone" won. I did some yard work yesterday and chores and completely just destroyed my body...but it recovered really fast and now feeling normal. So she probably won't be coming this week. :coffee: Just gotta enjoy these last few days to myself, I guess.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I stayed up for the entire Spurs game and was happy they won too! They deserved it. Yes, definitely enjoy the last few days. So you're all packed and ready to go, huh? How is the house stuff coming along? Are you ever going to tell us her name, or you're waiting until the birth?

The soccer game last night was crazy! I knew that scoring immediately would be a good thing, but trying to hold on until the end was just too much for me. I think our players started slacking off quite a bit, and that's why Ghana scored. However, I can't believe we had two people get hurt. I think a few others have gotten hurt thus far, but no one has gotten hurt in the games I've watched, so it was surprising to me that we lost two players. I'm just glad we scored again and won. Nailbiter for sure.

What is OBEM? I've never heard of that?

So funny...last night I made hamburgers with carmelized pineapple rings, candied jalapenos, bacon and fontina cheese. I ate my burger and then read SJ's information and it said 'canned pineapple won't work.' Oh well. HA!!HA!! I did also get a fresh one because I love them. I'm still not eating the core. :haha:

Oh, and my body is back to normal, thank goodness. :coffee:


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Steph i bet you cant wait now!!
Yes i have watched lots and lots of OBEM episodes :) I Love it. not keen on the cesarean sections though, i don't like watching them.
I've only just finished AF so waiting to ovulate now. I dont think i will try the pineapple thing, after looking into it, it doesnt sounds good!

OBEM = One born every minute. its based in the UK. They follow bout 3 couples per episode from when they come into the labour ward till they have the baby :)

Btw Terri your dinner sounds so yummy!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yes Terri I got sooo hungry for a teriyaki burger after you posted that. We never have beef in the house cause I'm cheap but oh man...you know how to make a summer meal!

Sj I wouldn't be so keen to watch the c sections either. They give me the heebie jeebies!! Good luck on waiting to o. Not sure why I thought you were in the tww sorry :dohh:

Spent the morning ironing dhs work shirts and cleaning the fridge. Its 30c upper 80sf here and I'm melting. Who does the whole pregnancy through summer thing??? Sounds terrible!

If I could teach my child one thing, besides the whole empathy and be a good person thing, it would be that no matter how good of an idea it sounds like at the time...it's never wise to put leftovers in the back of the fridge. Never.


----------



## terripeachy

I saw a recipe online and printed it out a while back (Memorial day weekend, I think), so since we had burgers, I figured it was the perfect time.

Oh ok about OBEM. I guess that's like watching TLC, um...i forget the name of the show, Bringing home baby or something like that. There are a couple shows, but since I'm not home during the day, I have no idea what's on these days.

HA!!HA!! About the leftovers. Yuck! Hopefully your fridge smells nice and clean now.

Hope everyone's doing well! It's in the upper 90s today. I even wore a cute, work appropriate tank top to work. I rarely wear tank tops because i get so cold, but today I need it. No motorcycling for fear I'll get stuck in traffic in this heat. It's not fun.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

How are you all doing? Drauma, SJ, GL this cycle!!! Terri, it has to be this cycle! When are being seen next time? 

Tynmeg, so happy to see your updates!!! Steph, one week to go... lfrans, how is Myles doing??? 

I am doing fine, but I have to admit it is getting more difficult in the 3rd trimester. I am 28.4 weeks today. My bump is getting bigger, I get tired easily and in the evenings I feel all my organs being squished inside of me. I try to eat small meals, but it does not help much. And this restless leg syndrome is driving me nuts. And I have mild anemia (not enough iron), but it is very common, I just have to take extra iron pills. 

Steph, you asked about our nursery. No, it is not ready, not at all. My girlfriends from Phila had asked me to create a baby registry and I did. lolol. It took me many days to choose everything I am going to need in the first few months, but the list is more or less complete. I am only buying bedding and diapers with all lotions and powders etc on another site. I want it to be organic. I also want to prepare a hospital bag one month in advance just to be safe. 

My DF's mom and auntie are coming to visit us on July 1st for one month. I am trying to be excited about it... Will see how it goes. They are leaving July 30th, so I will have one month to finish all the preparation and just wait for our baby boy. 

Good luck, ladies, this cycle. You, hang in there. In the meantime, just enjoy your life! It will happen when it is meant to happen. Cliche, but it is most likely true. Hugs.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey just a quick update. I had an appt today and they hooked me up to a monitor bc they were having trouble with getting a stable heartbeat bc she was so active. Then on thr monitor her heart rate dropped so they are worried about my fluid levels so I'm waiting on an ultrasound. This only worries me for 2 reasons: my hospital is extremely low intervention and usually we only get the one and two because I noticed water coming out of me a couple times, including today but I thought I don't want to sound paranoid ftm and it's probably just watery discharge.

Anyway just wanted to vent. I'm SURE it's fine but I don't want to worry family by telling them unless I have to. Will keep you updated ladies :D


----------



## terripeachy

What's the one and two mean?? Now I'm freaking out. Do you want to just be admitted? Maybe it's time!!!! Thanks for the update. 

Lenka!! So good seeing you. I'm about to go out for dinner, but not after cooking a delicious pork tenderloin for my lunch tomorrow and dinner for hubs tonight. It just has olive oil and seasoned breadcrumbs. I seriously could sit and eat good food all day and not have a care in the world. That would make me happy. More later!!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh god, england are out! no sex for me tonight!

edit: just read everything quickly. Steph sounds like your ready!!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey Steph- we're all waiting for an update and sending good positive vibes your way. 
Terri- you always seem to do so well in the TWW with symptom spotting and stuff. Any signs either way yet?
Sj- that sucks! The no sex part :) I always hate the wait to O day. But I hate waiting for anything. I'm very impatient. 

Afm- We went back for that appt today. We were able to get the measurements so will get the results at my next dr appt on the 2nd. Baby was sleeping today, heartbeat was 147 &#10084;&#65039; Lil hand resting on the face, sleeping away, so cute.


----------



## StephtheHiker

This is late because my phone was going to die so I couldn't update but long story short, baby is ok and I have a lot of fluid (Not surprising because I'm huge and I don't think the baby is!!) Thanks for your concern

The monitor showed all my contractions, and then during the ultrasound, I had a bunch more. Pretty regular at 5 min apart. So when I went back to the midwives' office for the ultrasound results, she commented on how frequent they were and asked me how far away from the hospital I was. I told her 30-40 minutes and she said "well, maybe I should check your cervix...just to make sure you should even go home!" Whaaa! I got all excited and went to go pee. She had mentioned earlier about them and how low baby was that I might not make it to my Tuesday appt.

Buuuut she did the cervical check and I'm only 1 cm dilated and 25% effaced. So she cheerfully said "See you Tuesday!" :growlmad:Dang you, cervix!!! Baby isn't coming any time soon even though I've had SEVERAL solid hours of contractions.

SJ--Sorry you won't BD tonight because ~*~*~URUGUAY~*~*~ beat England. Hopefully he won't be pouty tomorrow morning (or I guess this morning by the time you get this) and you can get a session in!

Tynmeg Thanks for checking up and also posting us on the status of your sweet sleeping baby! Sooo happy. As Terri asked, will you find out the gender?

Terri--you and all your delicious food!! That pork sounds awessommeee You had also asked earlier about a name but there is no name yet so yes we still call her Baby. So creative. You also crack me up with how you could finally wear a tank top to work when it's the upper 90s! :haha:

Lenka--good to hear from you again finally! If it makes you feel better, at 28 weeks 1. I felt HORRIBLE and wondered how I could ever make it through the next 12 weeks I was in constant pain 2. We had nothing for baby at all. We wouldn't even move until I was 33 weeks. So! Now I'm 38 weeks and feel much better than I did at 28, and the baby room is pretty much completely done. Even have the hospital bag mostly packed! It will all be ok...12 weeks is a long time that even a laid back procrastinator can get everything done :hugs: And you're not the procrastinator between the two of us! Good luck with the inlaw visit. A month is a really long time but here's to hoping they're helpful family and not entitled guests!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Glad you got to go home even though I think you actually wanted to stay. hee hee. Tuesday it is! Well, at least for a checkup. Glad all is well. Stop laughing at me and my cold bones!! This is why I need good food; to warm me up!

Tynmeg-Such a cute, sleeping baby. Glad all is well with you and your little one as well. As far as symptom spotting, it's a good thing I don't do it because I'd be crying every month. Now, I'm only a little sad when AF shows up, but I'm not all consumed.

SJ-I got so excited when England finally scored and Rooney got his first goal, but then when Uruguay scored again I knew you would be sad (and some other friends I have on this board), but Steph would be happy. Now Uruguay needs some other wins/losses in order to qualify. Time will tell. It was a very exciting game, though.

Lenka-I hope the visit from your mom in law and aunt go well. One month is a long time, but hopefully you'll be able to enjoy the time they spend with you. I go back for bloodwork on Monday, 6/30, but I'm going to test at home before then so I don't get the dreaded call that I'm not prego. It was pretty depressing last time. At least this time I'll have a heads up.

Drauma-Hope you're well.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Sorry I've been so absent lately girls... I check in here daily to read your updates but I just can't get myself to replying atm. I don't know why, I'm feeling a bit weird lately. I'm extremely emotional, getting angry at DB for NO reason at all, crying in bed because I wanted cake at midnight and I was too tired to get one... I think my hormones are messing me up. Have any of you girls who have m/c experienced this? My boobs are sore again and I feel my uterus area cramping... I really don't know what's going on :( I couldn't even get out of bed yesterday and today to get to work so I just called in sick... This is very unusual to me. And then in between I feel fantastic! :dohh:

Steph: What a relief to hear you and baby are doing fine. Hope you don't have to wait much longer sweetie.

Tynmeg: How cute does your baby sound?!? I wish we could have ween it :)

SJ: Sorry about England, I was rooting for them since my team, Spain, was crap... Now I have no idea who to support, hehe.

Lenka: I feel your pain! I met my friend 2 days ago who's due in 3 weeks and she was explaining the same thing... How she's tired after just walking to the bathroom and back. How she was trying to tidy up a room and had to sit on a chair and have her DF hand her clothes to fold and such... try to think about the wonderful time ahead when you meet your beautiful baby and you'll forget all about the pain :) Hope your in-law family will be of great help :)

Terri: You can send the heat this way, we had some good weather a few days ago but now it's just back to raining and 50-60 Fahrenheit (14-16C). Don't like it at all! Especially since I'm going camping tomorrow... Hope we'll get some sun! How are you feeling?

About the world cup, it's so sad to say that Iceland was one goal away from making into the world cup for the first time! If we had scored one more goal against Croatia we would have played the opening game against Brazil instead of Croatia!! How frustrating!

Hope you're all well, and again, sorry for being so much away!


----------



## terripeachy

It's ok to be absent Drauma, and yeah, it's probably your hormones messing you up, big time, but I have heard that others go through it, so just take it easy and hopefully everything will work its way back to normal. Have a great camping trip.

I feel good. I'm going to Philadelphia this weekend to celebrate one of my high school friends' 40th, so it should be a fun time. There are three of us going, and we'll find lots to do and eat. HA!!HA!! Then on Sunday, my dad comes into town for a few days. Not sure how much time I'll be spending with him since he has some business in the area, but as long as he doesn't bother my soccer watching, I'm ok. HA! Sorry about Iceland. It would have been nice to cheer for a team I never would have cheered for before meeting you. :)

Time for lunch, chicks. Seeya!


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Steph you are close! Oooh how exciting!! 
And tynmeg i'm glad your scan was ace. Baby seems settled in there now :)

Dang Uraguay! Im not totally bummed because i'm a liverpool fan so was very proud of Suarez <3
Apparently we need Italy to win every game they play and by a few goals? I dunno i don't understand it all.

I have my cervical smear test on the 30th. Which is supposedly when i ovulate. Apparently it doesn't affect it but i dunno. i'm not going to reschedule though because i ovulated late last month so i'm gonna wing it. 

Terri i'm with you on the food front, i love my food haha...but at the moment I'm just waiting for my veggie sausages and veg to cook then i am going out with a few friends to soak up the sun! I had a day off work today and sorted my garden out :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Sorry SJ, Kosta Rica won against Italy so the last game doesn't mattet for England, they'll fly home after their gane vs Kosta Rica :(


----------



## Essjay86

Yeh we suck, haha. We invented football, and now we are the worst at it. 

I am so rough today, i hate alcohol!!...but i lost 3.5lb at slimming world. 
Cant wait to ovulate this month, i missed my temp this morning. It should be next weekend/mon/tues. depending on my body. 

Where you upto Drauma? Are u due on now? Just had a peep of your chart.

Hope everyone has a fab saturday x

Edit: apparently football was invented in scotland but england set up the first league! didnt know that thanks google.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Good job on your weight loss! Yay!! And glad to see you're back to posting too. I missed you!! Interesting about Scotland inventing soccer. Who knew?

Steph-Good luck!! We know what may be happening! :winkwink: hee hee. 

Philly was great! Had fun with my besties, and now it's time to get ready for my annual summer trip. Yeah! Oh and there were SO many pregos in Philly. I know that I am not hyperaware of that, but they were everywhere.


----------



## Essjay86

Thanks Terri, I logged onto my thingy on SW website and didnt realise it but i have lost 10.5lbs all together now. It's really motivated me today because i've been very down. 
Where is your annual trip too??

Someone i know on fbook just had a m/c, it was ectopic...her levels where still rising so they have given her a chemotherapy drug to help her body stop it i guess but omg never knew that what they do!! Chemo! Obv it wont be a massive dose but still shocked me. Miscarriages are awful and i really feel for you Drauma xx


----------



## terripeachy

I'm going to TX next week. It's about 1700 miles from my house and we have some easy days planned, thank goodness! I have to try to get my bike in the shop this week or early next week if I can. I'm waiting until the last minute because I'm a slacker, so hopefully the shop can accommodate me and tell me nothing is wrong with my bike. Yikes!

Steph-You'll do great! :winkwink: hee hee. I like saying that!

Did you guys watch the USA game last night? Everyone here is heartbroken. We should have won that game. 20 seconds away from qualifying. *sigh* That Christiano Ronaldo sure is handsome though. I wouldn't mind watching more of him! I say that every year though.

I'm going to the FS today to talk about IVF. That's in a couple hours. I'm ready to just move on if this month doesn't work. I really would like them to just implant a 10 week old baby in my belly and call it a day. Yes, I'm at that point. HA!!HA!! I'll give my body to science to see if that's possible. :flower: :flower: <3


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha Terri I totally get that!!! It would save a lot of stress. While we're at it, I'd like to go into labor right now. I'm ready. 

Yes actually we did watch the USA game by accident....we were playing trivia at the pub. I had no idea that meant they wouldn't qualify I thought they were still going to play Germany??

Still creepy stalking charts here!


----------



## terripeachy

If USA had won, they would have automatically qualified. Now I think they have to beat Germany in order to get some points. If US loses, Portugal probably has to lose as well. They just need to win. I hate those what-ifs.

I'm sure you are ready to go into labor by now. This June baby is ready to go!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh i didnt see the US game, to be honest ive given up watching now, unless colombia get into the semi's! I really wanna win this £40 at work haha. 

I'm making this for my tea (https://group.slimmingworld.com/recipes/sticky-five-spice-gammon-steaks.aspx) I cannot wait!

Had words with DF again today, we went all weekend again with BD. It's frustrating now, its like he cant be bothered. I bought him some vitamins to make him less tired and give him essentials he isn't getting so fx he takes them. I hope it gets better soon. I really really don't want to end this i love him so much but i hate what he's doing at the moment. He is being so selfish. Anyway, rant over. I'm gonna check on my food!

Steph I hope baby comes real soon, i cant wait to see her! (oh please tell me you will send us a photo!)

Terri have fun in TX (Texas right?) I really hope your bike is fine. I couldn't leave it till last mintue, ha, i like to be prepared.


----------



## terripeachy

I think you have to be a member to look at the recipe for your tea. I'm sure it's something yummy!

Sorry about you and DF. Yeah, he does sound like he's being selfish and the decision is all yours after you've expressed your desires. He can either be on board or move on to the next train without you. It's really a very easy decision to make. :hugs: I hope it works out between you two though.


----------



## Essjay86

Oh man, it was sticky chinese 5 spice chilli gammon. I had it with baked potatoe, veg and a grilled banana. Weird but nice!


----------



## Draumabaun85

My chart... yeah SJ, I wouldn't try to work it out, hehe. I'm not temping or doing anything really, just logging some symptoms I feel and waiting for AF. I'm sure I ovulated already cus I've had massive boob pain and some pelvic pain as well. Then it stopped and now it has started again so I guess AF will be here soon. I got dozens of IC's and been testing a few but all BFN... I don't know why I'm testing but there's something in my body that is giving me the same feeling I had last cycle. That cycle I was SURE I was pg but I didn't get a BFP until I was CD 45... And cycle before that AF showed up on CD 41. Now I am CD 41... So while I'm not seeing dear AF I'm testing to see what happens.... Don't worry, I'm not obsessing, I am really prepared for AF showing up and a new normal cycle... 
I am thinking about going to the cabin next weekend with DB... the camping trip was nice but we had the in-laws on our back the whole time so there wasn't much privacy.... 
It would be fantastic if I could surprise DB with a BFP at the cabin this weekend.... well, here's hoping:D
Sorry to hear abour your troubles with DF :( Makes me really sad! I hope you can work something out soon darling. And congrats on he weight loss, you're an inspiration!

Terri: How are you feeling? Your chart always looks like a textbook chart now that you're on the meds. Frankly, it's really impressive to see what the doctors can do :) I support you all the way throuh IVF if it has to come to that. I think you're being really realistic about things and I love it. Hope you have a great time in TX. These easy days will be awesome for you and I hope your bike treats you well :D

Steph... Hope you're ok. You're doing fantastic, staying so calm and collected through these last steps of the way. I went out for dinner with a friend of mine last night who's 37 weeks pg and she was having a hard time walking and eating really tiny portions and feeling overall bad... I really feel for pregnant ladies and then I so badly want to become one, hehe, life is strange!! :)

I've been sooo extremely tired, it's my third day off work now because I just can't get myself out of bed! Thursday, Friday and today, Tuesday, I'm sleeping until noon and really not being able to do anything :/ I hope I'll feel better really soon.

I'll leave you with a photo my mother-in-law took of me and DB at the beach this weekend :) You can see some of the funky landscape of southern Iceland as well :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-You two are so adorable. That is a beautiful picture! I hope you get a BFP prior to going to the cabin as well. Your tiredness and the feelings that are similar to last time make me think you may have success again. I am really hoping so. How awesome would that be? I hope you feel better soon, too. 

Thanks for the confidence on my chart. I think my charts have still looked a little wonky, but I can't really focus on that. I can't remember if I told you guys, but I went to my consultation yesterday. They didn't tell me anything I didn't already know, thanks to this site. It sucks that I have to go listen to the speech about how it all works and nod as if it's my first time hearing it. But...if my test comes out negative next Monday, I'll be ready to get started on BCP before my trip.

Steph-Yeah, you're doing amazing. :winkwink: Hope all is well. It'll be any minute now. Hope your hubs is all ready to get that phone call at work and come speeding home. hee hee. Is he freaking out? I'm freaking out for you, so you can remain calm.

SJ-Your lunch does sound delicious. Yum yum...i don't think I have ever had a grilled banana before, but I love the flavor of grilled food, so I'm sure it was super good.

Lenka/Lfrans/Tynmeg-:wave: Hope you guys are doing well. We miss reading your updates.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank you Terri <3 I hope you're right :)
I love love love grilled banana.... My version is not healthy though :/
I open it slightly on the long end, stuff it with pieces of a mars bar and grill it until choc is melted and the inside of the banana is moist. Then put it on a plate, add vanilla ice cream and voila!
It's just too good!
My friend is coming over to give my hair a little freshen up. She's going to cut it a bit and make it thinner, my hair is so thick it really bothers me...
Oh, she's here already, better get off my phone :)
*hugs*


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Can't wait till next BFP in our small group!!!

Steph, any news? I can only imagine the excitement and nerviness just days before your EDD... I already started to get nervous about it... 

Tynmeg, how are you feeling? lfrans, more pictures from you? 

Terri, even if it is not your cycle, with IVF your chances are so much higher!!! But what do you think about twins, you know? 

SJ, we all have periods of being selfish. Hang in there, especially if you love him as you admitted in one of your last messages. I do hope it will get better very soon! 

Drauma, beautiful pic. One of my well-traveled friends went to Iceland recently and she said that she felt like she visited Mars, the country was so extraordinary and amazing. Keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP!... 

AFM, nothing new here, still feeling great in the morning and so uncomfortable in the evenings. Yes, even small meals make you so full. I started getting presents from my baby registry from my friends. So grateful!!! It is a huge help. In the begging of August I want to start setting up the nursery, will post a picture once it is done. 

Ladies, can you believe it is the end of June already. Crazy... Enjoy this summer as much as you can. lolol Hugs!


----------



## Essjay86

I know! This year has flown by, i cant believe it's summer already. Soon be christmas again! 

Thanks guys for all your positivity, im so glad i found this thread and you guys. 

Drauma your pic is so cute. :) Looks beautiful. Ah just imagine a BFP for your cabin weekend! jeez, FX, you never know! Oh and your banana dessert sounds so yummy!! 

Ah Terri i know how you feel, sometimes when i read something basic or hear someone talk about ttc i laugh to myself and sometimes i get annoyed and feel like shouting "theres so much more too it!!"


----------



## LoveMyBoys27

Stephthehiker, 

Ya!!! GO SEAHAWKS ;) 

Currently in my TWW., 3-4dpo! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Wow ladies, busy day! I like it! :thumbup:

Drauma--Oh my goodness that is an awesome picture!!!!! What a beautiful cliff in the background. I love your idea about the grilled banana. I have never been a fan of them but if you add ice cream and a candy bar, really, you can't go wrong. You're a genius. Keep testing, who knows that BFP might still happen! Esp with all that fatigue.

Lenka--Sorry you're not feeling so well. I really hope that you get the comfort level I've gotten the last few weeks. Honestly week 33-40 has been so much better than 23-32. So FX you just need to get over the adjustment phase of suddenly getting bigger! :hugs: Any photos of your bump?

Terri--I agree that your charts look awesome on this medication. You said you were going to test before you went in for the blood test so you don't have that awful waiting like before. When will you? Will you use Lucky FRER? Thanks for freaking out for me! It doesn't seem real at all. I'm sure I'll pop out the baby and it still won't feel real...a human is inside me seriously?? :shrug: How was your weekend in Philly?

SJ It's all been said before but sorry you're having troubles with OH. Did you get to BD yet? And really 10 lbs is awesome especially in such a short time! Slimming World really seems to work! You're so right about Christmas...yikes. My favorite time of year though :cloud9:

AFM I'm just trying to fill up my days so I don't sit around twiddling my thumbs just waiting for that first contraction (even though it would be unlikely during the day anyway). I've made some friends though and have been hanging out with people during the week which helps. It's STARTING to feel more like home here. Lenka do you feel settled in yet in California? These things sure take time :coffee: But the rest of the week I have nothing scheduled so I can only sweep the floor so many times before I go insane :haha: :blush: 

Great hearing from you. Like SJ, I'm very glad I found this group here! :hugs: And am looking forward to that next BFP!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ummm water just broke aaahhh!!! :D


----------



## terripeachy

OK Steph!! We're all rooting for you. I am so excited to see a picture of your new little girl! I'll be checking back as often as I can. Glad to hear you're making friends in your neighborhood. 

Philly was great. My bestie and i always have a fun time. My friend Joe, whose birthday it was, was complaining the entire time, but that's what he does. I'm glad I only went for one night because I couldn't take the negativity for much longer. We got up early on Sunday, at brunch and were home by noon so I could relax HA!!HA!! We danced, ate a lot and just had an overall good time hanging with each other.

SJ-You feel like yelling. I totally hear you. People are like 'Are you having kids?' I'm like 'not this week.' hee hee. It's stupid.

I'm going to test on Saturday. My bloodwork is on Monday so I want to know before I go in for bloodwork. Today, I feel 100% normal, and that does not make me feel good. I wish you could have symptoms early just a SMALL warning. The fact that you don't get clear symptoms until after your missed period is BS. HA!HA!! I need to know now. I think today I'm 11dpo, so I should know already.

My dad was here for the past few days and he left early this morning. He woke me up out of a dead sleep so I'm super tired and have bags in my eyes, unfortunately. It's going to be a long day...

Steph-hope you are reading this in the hospital!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, aaaaaaa!!!! -)))) can't wait for ur update!!!! Wish u a smooth pleasant delivery! Hugs!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh my god Steph!! Good luck! Can't wait to hear news :D
And yes, I'm not a fan of a grilled banana on it's own, but I love it the way I described to you... Go for it, I'm sure you're earning it as we speak ;) Push that baby out!! :)

Terri: I feel your tiredness, even though my dad wasn't the one to wake me, it was DB who woke me and told me it was time to go to work... Sad to say, I couldn't be bothered today either :/ I WILL go in tomorrow though, this can't go on like this. 
So glad you had a great time with your bestie! It's so important to meet the people who make us feel good and I so get what you mean by not wanting to be around people who are full of negativity!
FX for Saturday!!!

Lenka: Yeah, I know what your friend means about Iceland being like Mars. Especially when driving to the city from the airport, there's like NOTHING on the way, just lava fields, pretty amazing. But then we have loads of pretty places here that are nothing like Mars, hehe. Very versatile island :)
Looking forward to see some photos :)

LMB27: Good luck to you too! :)

AFM: Just sleeping and watching tv... really boring but I can't be bothered to do anything else :( Perhaps I'm a bit depressed... but I really don't feel like that's the case, I just feel extremely lazy, tired and weak until like 3/4 pm I suddenly feel fine and can go on all night... Very strange!
CD 42 today and no AF.... *sigh*


----------



## Essjay86

Steph!!! EEEEEKKKkkk! Exciting exciting! Hope you have a fab easy delivery ;)

Um, no not bd'd yet but we had a bit of fp Mon night, aiming to BD Fri night, poss sat and poss sunday (but i have my smear on monday so not sure i should the day before?) thn deffo mon night. All depends on opk of course, and DF. 
Christmas is my fave time of the year too!! :)

Ooh Drauma i wonder whats going on with you...i did think to myself that you might be down due to the m/c but if you don't feel thats it, it might be your body is just taking a while to catch up. 

Terri the is never a good reason to be woken up before you have to get up hahaha. I know how u feel. I hate feeling tired!!!

afm, just plodding on. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I was thinking the same as SJ. Your body is just trying to figure out what normal is. Sorry you're feeling so bad. It's almost Friday though if that's any consolation. 

Steph-ice chips and steady breathing. :winkwink: hope all is well. 

USA plays tomorrow at noon. I'm taking a half day, but I have training in the morning. Talk then!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: Congrats! USA made it to the next round! :)

Steph: hope you're doing good :)

SJ: Yeah... my body is not keeping up.... I hope I don't have to wait too long for AF if she's on her way, I'm so eager to try again!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, I'm upset that we lost, but I'm also happy we're in the next round. It's better than going home. I hope the next game is in the late afternoon. I will be off work soon enough, but it would be nice to work a full day and then come home and watch the US play, and then go to the ball game. We have tickets for a seat in a fancy suite at the ballpark. Looking forward to some fun in the next few days!

Steph-Keep pushing and breathing!!! :winkwink:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh weird I thought I posted here....

Baby Emma Mae arrived this morning at 324 am weighing 8 lbs 4 oz! 25 hours of labor but it's done with and she's happily ...constantly eating. I KNOW I posted this you ladies were the first at b&b to know and I was feeling bad for not responding to your posts. Will do when things settle down!! Will post a pic later, too :D


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations!!!

I love her name and I am happy that all went well with the delivery. 25 hours of labor?! Yikes, but I'm sure you were well prepared. I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So so so happy for you all!!! 25 hrs of labor... Was it very painful? Was Emma Mae head down? Well, get some rest, enjoy your daughter and one more time: congratulations, young mama! You did it!!! HUGS!!!!


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, any news??? :winkwink:
Terri, temp drop... :nope: :hugs:
SJ, any chance for :sex: ?

Have a nice weekend! I am going to be quite busy in July due to DF's relatives visit. But I am rooting for all of you! Ladies, at least one more BFP in the near future! We have to do it! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah the temperature drop of doom hit me today. I did test and got BFN so I'm stopping my progesterone and jut waiting for AF to show up. :( then it's time for IVF. 

Enjoy your family and heck in periodically.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Congratulations Steph!!! What a beutiful name! Glad to hear everything is okay now, hope you get time to rest and recovef :)

Am in the cabin, limited cell service, nothing new, no AF and no testing until Monday... Will talk then when I get to work :)

Enjoy your weekend all :)


----------



## Essjay86

CONGRATULATIONS STEPH!!! Emma Mae is a gorgeous name. :)

Cant wait to see pics and hear all about it.

No Bd yet. Hopefully tonight and then monday night after the smear. I started to get a second line on opk so it's coming!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry about your temp drop, Terri. Did you test anyway? On our rural highway on our way home from the hospital today, there was a two seater moto in front of us. It's pretty common to see no helmets here (live free or die, ugh) but the girl was only wearing a bikini. It made me glad that you get too cold for that kind of madness!! Be safe on your trip next week!!

Cmon sj I hope this is it

Drauma...test!!
Lenka things are crazy stressful being fair skinned and breast feeding a newborn. (Fair skin=even more painful breastfeeding.) But I'll definitely update you on the birth story. Yes, it was extremely painful. Relaxation techniques you practice now will help so much. I would have been in way more pain and it would have been much longer if I wasn't melting into the pain...and falling asleep for 60 seconds in between the waves. My water broke too early so I was basically induced but not so much. Yours will he just fine because even though it was long and tough, it wasn't horrible and traumatizing. 

Sorry this is a blur...I need sleep lol. Can't wait for help to arrive on Tuesday


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-I've continued having BFNs, so I'm just waiting for AF to arrive. I stopped taking P a few days ago, so hopefully she'll be here very soon. People who ride with no clothes on are so stupid. Once they fall off they'll regret their decision, IF they have enough skin to keep them alive. I'm all for letting those who ride decide if they want to wear helmets, but I always wear mine regardless. I like my brain (sometimes!).

I had no idea that it's more painful for fair skinned moms to breastfeed. You learn something new every day. Is she latching on easily or are you having trouble like lfrans? Glad you had your breathing exercises at the ready (haha), and you are not traumatized. hee hee. Hope things are settling in nicely.

I'm leaving Thursday and will be back on the 13th. I'll try to check in from vacation-most likely in the evenings. Hope you guys have a wonderful holiday and few weeks! I'm rooting for you all!


----------



## StephtheHiker

So sj I like your temp drop! Good luck.

I'm sorry this cycle didn't work out for you Terri. It'll be nice to not to have to worry on your long trip but still. Ivf seems like it will work for you just fine though since your uterus is a OK. I wouldn't be surprised if everything in you is ok, you just needed more time. Since you don't want to risk it, it seems like it'll be great!

Yeah I had never heard the pale skin thing either but I guess it makes sense... We pasty whities burn super easily too.

Here's Emma all wrapped up yesterday, home from the hospital
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140628_162813_627.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## terripeachy

She is too cute! I love her. Hee hee. How is your husband doing. We can't forget about him!


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, your peanut in pink is so sweet and adorable!!! Once again, congratulations! I remember that day when you announced your BFP just before your flight, like it was yesterday... and look now, you have your daughter in your arms... are you home already?


----------



## Essjay86

She is Beautiful!! <3


----------



## Draumabaun85

Wow, she's she pretty, Steph! :) Congratualtions again :) :kiss:

I tested yesterday and got BFN again.... I guess I'm out and just waiting for AF.... I don't feel like she's on her way though, I just feel.... nothing, really.

Wow, I laughed when I read about the bikini girl!!! How can anyone be so care free???? Glad to hear you wear a helmet, always, Terri :)

How are you guys? My cabin trip was very nice, got some freckles and stuff yes, I'm really pale and a red head so I don't know what tan is... I only know pink and freckles... But just you wait, maybe one day my freckles will unite into one and I'll be more tanned than the rest of you, hehehe!! ;)
I didn't know about the breastfeeding part though... Makes me wonder how it will be for me one day, it's said that redheads have a higher pain threshold... I don't know how true it is, but it'll be interesting to find out.


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Glad you had a fun time at the cabin. I wish I had freckles. hee hee. I love seeing people with them, but most women hate them and cover them up with makeup. that makes me sad when I see that. hee hee. sorry for the BFN as well. What a bummer.

I did my bloodwork this morning and told the nurse that I took a test and I would see her in a few weeks for IVF stuff. She looked sad, but oh well. I'm more sad than she is. Now I will just wait for the official phone call and then go to the drugstore after work for my prescription. :growlmad:

I packed most of my stuff last night for my trip, and I think I overpacked. I always pretend like I want to be a lady and change into fresh clothes and such, but I never do and end up with too many tshirts/tank tops. HA!!HA!! I'm just a dirt mirt at heart, and especially when left alone. I have learned never to pack a bathing suit because I just won't put it on, no matter how hot it is.

Anyway, I'm rambling..have a great day ladies!


----------



## Essjay86

just a quick one, as you can see...no BD'ing, very down about it and it was my last month trying, due to timing with the holiday next year....gonna work out when i can try again, soon. Just found out my cousin who did iui is expecting twins. Shoot me. 

Will pop in tomorrow properly. :(


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-So sorry to hear about you taking a month off. It's only a month, so it's not that big of a deal, I guess, but I understand your frustration with DF. Guys are the worst sometimes. They have one job.

I just got my protocol for IVF, and I will basically be taking the month of July off, and the egg retrieval and transfer will be early to mid August depending on how everything grows. I'm getting pretty excited about it. I picked up my BCP last night and I will start taking them this Friday. No temping from Thursday on, but I will try to check in periodically. 

Seeya!


----------



## Essjay86

I have to stop trying now till Feb! Eeek. I holiday in june 2015 so have to be careful for when i fly. etc. So from now until then im trying to save this damn joke of a relationship. I hope when i come back here your all preggo!!

Terri i am so excited for your IVF! It's amazing what can be done these days :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry sj about your oh being such a poop. I hope you can figure out what's best for you! It's so tough and I hope the best.

Terri I'm glad you're getting excited for ivf. Still frustrating the iui didn't work yet but onward and upward. Please do keep in touch.

Looks like unless drauma decides to keep posting this thread is coming to a temporary close. For those who want to keep in contact, pm me your email!! You've gotten me through some uncertain and tough times...and allowed me to unleash my crazy!!


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-I thought you could fly up to 7 months? You might want to double check that, though. That is kind of crazy that you plan to stop trying from now until February. Are you sure? I would KILL my DF if he told me that. You can't live your life around TTC'ing, but I know you really want to go to the wedding. I think you should maybe take one-two months off, and then get back to it. If you get pregnant right now, you'd have the baby by June, and can still go on holiday. 

I hope that you keep us updated. :hugs:

Steph-I will still keep posting, so check in periodically and you'll find me talking to my self. I don't mind sticking around if you will and can. I know you're probably sleeping when you can though, so your call.


----------



## Essjay86

Well if i got pregnant now it's be due March 2015. Obv ive lost this month, so next month id be due April 15. Which i could do i guess, But i didnt really want to take a young young baby abroad for two weeks.... and it'd be 2 months old. 

So i could wait till december i guess, that way i'd be 6 months and hopefully allowed to fly.

I hope u guys stay around for a little bit :-/


----------



## StephtheHiker

Of course I'm sorry I guess I jut read it as you'll be awol while you were waiting to ttc again and I misunderstood! I can't post as often due to that whole having a newborn thing but oh well. 

So don't worry Terri you won't be talking to yourself!

Life as a new mom is certainly scary! I'm responsible for this little human! I'm still a disorganized nervous wreck when we leave the house but I need to be brave and if she screams in the grocery store, she screams and oh well. Gotta learn how to tell others to shove it.


----------



## terripeachy

People love babies, so if she starts screaming, you will get a lot of attention and people will want to help you. If you need them to hold something for you, let them! I am sure you're doing a wonderful job. She doesn't know any differently. HA!!HA!! Clueless babies. Just kidding! <3


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ, I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs: I do agree with Terri though, I think you should take a rest from active TTC and just see what happens and if you get pg before June it is OK to be pg on holiday. So yeah, a little break now and then trying to get back on track would be all right, well at least that's my opinion. Try to find out why you're in this relationship to begin with and see if you can start from there. I'm with you every step of the way so just shout if you need anything.

I'm not going anywhere, I hope! So please stick around girls... :) I'm also open to moving the inner circle to a closed group on Facebook where we can chat like here... if you're open to it. I check Facebook many times a day but I only check bnb once a day and sometimes don't have time to write a long post to reply to everything that has happened... Well, let me know :)

Steph: Try not to worry about these things. Mothers like you don't get any training for the first baby so all the moms out there are trying their best and no one is judging you. Well, perhaps some one who has forgotten how it was or hasn't tried it yet, but they can't say anything to you anyway unless they're the rudest people in the world :) Just do what you think is best and listen to your inner voice. I'm sure you're doing a great job and remember, all babies cry, it's not just your baby :) It's good for their lungs anyway!!

Terri: I'm excited for the new path you're on. I really hope this is leading up to something spectacular really, really soon :) Are you on holiday yet?

I'm still waiting for the witch. CD50!!! I'm getting really frustrated :/ BFN's all the time even though I have tingling aches and pains down there :cry: I just want AF if I'm really not pg... But tomorrow morning I think I'll take a proper test, just in case I'm one of those that the IC's don't work for... Here's hoping! FX FX FX FX


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I'd rather stay here. My FB is clogged with a lot of my motorcycle ladies, and I definitely don't check it as often as I check bnb. Glad you're sticking around.

I'm leaving in a few hours. My girlfriend had to put her bike back in the shop this morning, so we're waiting for it to open and them to fix her belt. Then we'll be on our way. I'm just :coffee: and waiting for her to say she's ready.


----------



## lfrans

wow, i havent been here in a while. congrats steph. beautiful baby and beautiful name. sounds like you are doing a great job mamma! 

myles and I arre doing well. he is 3 months old, talking and smiling and getting stronger by the day. he is sleeping well which is amazing. he slept 8pm-6am last night, so nice not to wake up anymore for feedings. he is starting to be more fun, we go to music classes here and he loves them.


----------



## Essjay86

Oh no steph you was right, i was going to go awol. I still might...because i might get down knowing i cant try (selfish i know) i really don't know but for the minute i cant help but come on and check you guys.

Lfrans im glad Myles is sleeping well for you! My friends baby is awful at sleeping times. 

Steph, my mum said her favourite time of me being a baby was going out to places, she said so many people used to stop and have a look at me heheh. Enjoy it and dont be embarrased or anything when she cries. xx

Thanks Drauma, I'm easy to stay on here or fbook. I go on fbook a lot, but im a lot more limited now at going online at all during the day as my iphone 3gs is so so so so rubbish. It crashes about 3 times before it connects to the internet haha.


----------



## Draumabaun85

lfrans: nooooo, wow, are you sure Myles is 3 months already?? Does time really pass by that quickly? Wow! :) Glad to hear everything is good :)

SJ: Can't you connect your phone to wi-fi at home and at work so you don't need to rely on the 3g as much? Glad to hear you're sticking around for a while :)

Terri: Hope you're having a great time on your vacation!

Steph: Everything blooming? :)

AFM: BFN, I'm definitely out. going to e-mail my doctor and ask him what I should do...


----------



## Draumabaun85

Awwww... complete silence here for 4 days??!?!
I miss you guyyyyyys, don't leave me, please :cry:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry drauma!! I check often while breastfeeding but it's hard to write my novels one handed in the dark!


----------



## Essjay86

hehe i keep dropping by, hate being in tww knowing i have no chance. but its making me realise its impossible to symptom spot. i have tender boobs (actually just the one) which is actually kinda normal for me a week before i'm due but I also have a lot of cm.

My cat is currently cradled in my arms, kinda like having a baby, but furry. haha

How is everyone?


----------



## StephtheHiker

You're so right sj. There really is no way to tell! 

Brasil got whomped looool

Hope Terri is having a good time! Sure miss her!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Wow, Germany!!! Scheise! Hahahaha That was a crazy game!!

I am visiting my doctor tomorrow to try and find out what's going on, why AF doesn't show up... it's been 2 months... Hope he can find some explanation and fix me without any complications....

How is the breastfeeding going?
My cousin had a baby last Monday, oh I can't wait to see her and her new baby girl!! We grew up 4 houses from each other and we're the same age so we went to school together and everything so we're really close so I feel like it's my baby as well, hahaha. Can't wait! :) I bought such a cute towel set for her and the most adorable dress ever that she can use next Christmas, it's for 6-9 month olds :) Sooooo cute!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Essjay86

Woohoo im glad Brazil Lost, theyve had it easy with the refs all tournament. Plus they kicked Colombia out! hehe. 

My friend is due today, the doc has told her to have lots of sex. She isn't impressed. hehe. But an hour later she had an hour or 3 min apart contractions...then it stopped. argh.

Drauma I hope the doc has some answers for you :(

Where is Terri? Is she away? 

It's my birthday on sunday, 28! EEeeek!! 
We are going to Almost Famous (burger joint) tomorrow after work and i cant wait!

I have got addicted to watching Catfish! haha its so funny. 

Peace out x


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yay! And my birthday is next Wednesday! :D July birthdays are the best ;) I still have to think about what I want to do... where I want to eat and such... yay, yay, I love birthdays! :D

Terri is on holiday, yes. I miss her, hope she comes home soon. 

Terri: if you're reading this, please come home ;)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha my birthday was on Sunday!! Sj you share a bday with my dad, too. 

As a gift, both my family and my in laws went in to get a piano for our house. I still have to pick one out. I played for 10 years and miss it a lot!

Drauma let us know how your appt goes.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh sorry, Steph, but better late than never... HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY! :) :hug:
What a wonderful present, I love playing the piano. I've never learned it but I can play by the ear and I've taught myself some songs by listening to them and copying what I hear... haha. Hope you can find the time to play some beautiful music for little Emma and then maybe she'll become a piano player herself :)

I saw the doctor today. He examined me and saw there's was absolutely nothing happening in my uterus, no lining or anything looking like AF is on her way. My ovaries look awesome he said and he decided to give me Primolut tablets for 15 days to kickstart AF. Then on the 3rd day of AF I'm to take Pergotime tablets for 5 days and then I should definitely ovulate. He gave me enough to use for the next three cycles and he said if I don't get pg by then he'll be really frustrated, haha. Good I'm not alone in this :)
I took the first dosage of Primolut today, hopefully it will start AF soon but not bring her on too hard, I don't want to be in pain :/
I guess this is a good step, even though I just cried when I got back in my car. I think I was hoping deep down that I was pregnant again and that was the reason for AF being absent... And then the shock that I really do need help to get my body back on track. He said that there's no wonder I've been feeling sad and down and tired all the time, my hormones are obviosuly messed up after the m/c.... Oh well.... I'm going to the next step with my head held high! :)


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Steph!! Happy Belated Birthday! And please wish your dad happy birthday from me on Sunday, and yes Drauma...July birthdays are the best. I wish you Happy birthday for wednesday xx

Drauma i can imagine you cried too, i would because secrectly you always hope dont you. I'll still be gutted when i get my AF this month even though i had no chance. haha.

I'd love to be able to play an instrument :-/


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'm sorry drauma I totally get it I would feel the same way. Just like sj, it's hard to not hope even when it seems like you shouldn't! Hopefully you'll get your body back to nnormal asap!

Yesterday baby ate all day. I'm exhausted... How can one little person eat so much?? Incredible...

:coffee:


----------



## Tynmeg

WOW! A lot has happened!
I'm alone in the office today so I got to actually catch up on everyone. :)

HUGE Congratulations to you Steph! Emma Mae is a beauty and must be growing fast if she's doing all that eating. Happy belated Birthday too! Time really does fly, it seems like it takes forever as I'm counting weeks or when we were trying to get pregnant, but I clearly remember your post announcing when you got your BFP! And Lfrans now has a 3 month old! So Crazy! I hope things are settling into a routine for you and breastfeeding isn't too painful. I really want to do it but I'm so afraid of all the horror stories I hear about bleeding nipples and they are falling off...Like ouch!!

Drauma - As I read through your posts, I was feeling your pain. My cycle is easily messed up by anything going on around me and I'd often go that long between cycles until I got some meds. Embrace them cause they really should work. They worked for me and now I'm 16 weeks preggo. Your time is coming real soon.

SJ - I really hope you figure this thing out with your other half. It seems as though he doesn't understand the importance of timing if you want to be pregnant now. I'd bet he's not much of a planner in life and likes to be spontaneous and just go with the flow. If so, he's probably used to you doing the planning and things just working out. Fingers crossed for you that this is your month and you don't have to put ttc on hold. 

Terri - I'm excited for you to begin IVF. I believe it's going to give you quick results and although implanting a 10 week old baby may be impossible, lol, that you will be pregnant very soon.

Lfrans - I can't believe Myles is 3 months old, how amazing it must be to watch him smile and baby talk to you. That's just the cutest! :) 

Lenka - I hope you start finding some comfort soon. Sounds like this stage of your pregnancy is giving you the most grief. My legs hurt too, like restless legs, I think I have bad circulation in them cause my feet swell really bad and my legs feel restless. I have an office job so I sit the majority of my day. I'm nervous that the Dr will put me out of work early because of it and the back pain I have. 

I'm so very happily pregnant now ladies, I've let go of being so skeptical and me and my DW have been listening to the heartbeat every night before going to sleep. It's so amazing! We're going home to NB at the end of the month to visit our family. It's been over a year now. We have the gender ultrasound on the 30th, (19 more days! eeek!) and then fly home on the overnight flight on the 31st and my sister is hosting a gender reveal party for us on the 2nd. I'm so excited! We're going to be able to see our family and friends and celebrate our lil one....I say boy and DW says girl, we shall see...
You ladies are awesome and those of you waiting for your BFP, it's coming! Keep your head up cause when it comes, everything will be worth the wait. ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ladies!! I'm checking in from Little Rock Arkansas! My motorcycle convention was great, and I am now the new membership secretary!! I'm pretty excited about that, and it will keep me busy once school ends in December. My friend Kelly and I are going to do two "short" 500 mile days tomorrow and Sunday, and we should be home Sunday afternoon. I love being on my bike for such long periods of time. 

Anyway...happy birthday/belated birthday to everyone and I'll reread everything when I get home. Just wanted to say hi and I miss you all too!!


----------



## terripeachy

3464 miles later, and I'm home!! So happy to be back. We had a bit of rain on our first day, but that was it! It was FREEZING this morning on our first 100 mile leg, but we got coffee and breakfast, and then it warmed up. Thank goodness for sweatshirts!

Anyway, hope everyone is doing ok. Time to chill out with hubs....yay!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Welcome back, Terri!! So glad you had a good time. Congrats on being secretary. What does that mean you need to do?

Tynmeg so very glad yo hear especially that you're feeling better and secure with this pregnancy. Also, it seems like you have some pretty awesome family! I know it's crazy how time flies. And yes, I will be honest...breastfeeding really is that painful. I would trade another labor for pain free feedings but they say it's worth it. It does get better though. Really! Then it's so much more convenient and healthy and cheap.

As for being a mother, it's much harder than I could have predicted. Nothing prepares you for how your world gets turned upside down. It's especially hard if you're a very independent person. They say it gets better too though!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey!
Basically I receive the new member applications and process them and welcome the people to our group. I have to get a PO box for the mail and get a stamp with my signature on it. hee hee. That is going to be awesome!

I'm sure you're doing a wonderful job as a mom, but yeah, I guess only moms know how things get all crazy once you have a baby. And...of course it gets better! Wait until she walks/talks/smiles! hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yeah Terri thank you. I shouldn't have written that post even, it was bad form. 3 am with a baby yelling at a very sore nipple is a poor time to post. I'm very grateful for Emma... Though I really didn't comprehend how different my life would be! Sounds so silly.

My friend who takes all natural health to a whole new level gave birth Monday. She ended up with a c section which is very shocking... She wanted like 5 to 7 kids so I wonder if that's possible now? 

Ladies? It's not just Terri and me is it?


----------



## Essjay86

Nope i am here. My friend _J _had her baby this morning. Its her second. Her labour started around midnight/ 2am and she had the baby at 6:30am! 
She didnt know what she was having and it turned out to be a boy!! She called him Jenson, he was 8lb 6, she is staying in overnight as she is trying to breast feed. He is gorgeous :)

I think im going to try again this month, then its deffo my last. I'm not going to tell DF when im ovulating to see if it makes a difference. 

Terri your new 'job' sounds really good. Is it a job that you get paid to do? Thats why i put it in " " 

Steph does the lack of sleep upset you? Thats the bit im dreading when i have kids. i LOVE my sleep.


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats to your friend SJ! I like the name Jenson. It's unique and cool. 

No, my new job is a volunteer position. School ends in December, and I like staying busy so I wanted to fill my time with something so this will do the trick. 

Smart move on not telling DF when it's time. He'll feel better about things but I know you'll feel bad when he pushes you off. In that case, always resort to crying. It'll work and you can smile when you're done. *evil laugh*

I had my mock transfer today. It was very similar to the HSG, when they check to see if your tubes are open. I'm glad it was similar because I was a little nervous going in. Hubs has to get another SA tomorrow, which he is dreading and then I start my injections on the 27th. I will continue taking the pill until the 23rd and then it's game on. I hope the first time is the charm. Even though I have good insurance, all these tests are getting expensive. Out of the entire year, I spend the most $ in the summer so I'm way over budget this year. I should have put money in my work spending account. Who knew?? Next enrollment I'm putting a lot of pre tax money in to pay for hospital visits, etc. I need a tax break. Hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Congrats on your friend sj and good luck with this month! I'm glad you're in another cycle

Terri so when would the transfer finally happen? Yikes all that is expensive... I'm guessing 2k is the out of pocket expenses. How many will you transfer? I'm still not quite sure how this whole thing works..


----------



## Essjay86

Jeez, i guess i'm lucky to live in the UK and have the NHS.
I think if a couple has ttc for 2 yrs and not suceeded they get IUI a few times,a nd then 2 rounds of IVF i think. For free.

Terri i think i should do some volunteer work. Give back to the community. 
There is a promotion up for grabs at my work at the moment. Im giving my CV in tomorrow but im terrified as i have only been at my job for a year. I'm so so scared.


----------



## terripeachy

It depends on how my follicles grow/fertilize. The approximate date for retrieval is 8/7-8/10 and the transfer is 3-6 days later, so mid August is the best date I can give. 

Yeah, my out of pocket is about $2k, but I have heard of people paying $10-12k especially if you don't have good insurance or you are using a sperm donor, etc. 

I just got out of another appointment and she said I might be able to start sooner because I'm a good responder to the meds. Yay!! I kind of set up my work/social calendar with the original dates though, so some things may have to be changed. :)


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies
Typing on my cell, so going to be quick. Terri, GL with IVF!! Steph, still cant believe u r a mom already... Sj, Drauma, cant wait till u get ur BFPs. Tynmeg, how are u feeling??? 
I am doing fine. Except for feeling so full every time I have a dinner, 
my portions have become so ridiculously small, but still it even hurts every time I eat... and restless legs... every night, so annoying. Tomorrow is my next scan. Cant wait. Yesterday we went shopping with my MIL and my little guy was kicking like crazy. Real men don't like shopping, do they? Lol 
Later ladies. I am here till u all get ur BFPs! And I do not have facebook account...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Glad to hear, Terri!! So excited for you! Wow 10k...guess you're getting a bargain. And sj I'm shocked you get fertility treatment free! Your system is better...when I lived in Taiwan I had awesome cheap medical care. The US is so backwards sometimes...

Lenka the symptoms all go away when you give birth it's amazing! Not much longer now :D

Feeling much better about motherhood. I was wondering if I was going off the deep end into a terrible depression but I think it was just the "baby blues". Ladies I guess it's normal to ...well, you'll find out when you get there! :thumbup: gotta love hormones


----------



## terripeachy

So here is the real scoop. The lady came in to get us as I was typing about the costs.

The seminar thing was fine. She just put the schedule of shots on a calendar versus having it in list form, like I already had. I like the list, especially because her calendar was a generic Day 1 start at 1st of the month. Since my meds/such start in the middle of the month, I don't like looking at it that way. Hubs was happy that he can do his donation at home instead of at the facility. That was his only question. I said "I can't believe you didnt have any questions.' He said 'I guess it's because my part is so small.' Yeah, it really is. HA! *sigh* With his low count, all he needs a total of about 20-40 :spermy: max, so I think he can get that whether he's at home or in the clinic. :haha:

I did find out that they do assisted hatching for anyone over age 39, so yes, I will be having assisted hatching, which makes me feel better about everything. Assisted hatching is when they poke the shell of the embryo to let it implant/attach to the uterus a little easier. They said that they will do that with younger people if they find that the shell of the embryo is too thick, but they want to give the older gals a better chance, so they do all they can to get us pregnant. She also said that I respond very well to the medication in the past, so she was feeling pretty positive about everything and so was I. They will do the 5 day blastocyte transfer if I have several embryos that make it to day 5. If on Day 2, they see they have plenty, and Day 3 something significant happens where they all start failing, they will do an immediate transfer on Day 3. This will make me sad because if something significant happened overnight, will the remaining two really have a good chance of survival? Highly unlikely. Their normal process is to wait until Day 5, and put two blastocytes back inside of me, and freeze the rest for next time. If this doesn't work, I will only have to wait for the thaw, and go in for the transfer. Much cheaper and a lot easier. That's why I am hoping for a good amount of eggs upon retrieval. 

She also said that because I'm a positive responder, they may not need to push out the days so much. You stim (take shots) for 10-12 days, but if I'm doing better than expected, I may not have to do the shots for so long. That would be cool, although I paid for a ton of meds. Catch 22. HA!

All in all, another positive day. I'm feeling really good about things right now. Except for the fact that I was so eager to leave work, I left my BCPs right at my desk. I'll have to go back to work tonight to pick them up. Minor inconvenience. I'm going on vacation/funeral tomorrow and will be back on the 24th.

Lenka-Glad you're doing well considering. A few more weeks to go now. You're almost there!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Great news!! We'll keep praying and crossing fingers for tons of super eggs!


----------



## Lenka78

Yes, Terri, you will be pregnant very soon!!! I wouldn't be surprised if with twins. Lolol


----------



## StephtheHiker

I missed the part about the funeral is everything ok?


----------



## Essjay86

Oooo Terri its getting so exciting!! I cant wait for you to get your BFP!!


----------



## Tynmeg

That is exciting Terri! Thanks for sharing the process with us, I've always been curious about how it works. You'll get your BFP real soon! My DW and I have talked about me carrying our next one but using her egg. I think it's called reciprocal ivf. The only thing is that ivf costs between 8-15000 here and IUI is only about 1500. However we did IUI 6 times for this bfp so we've spent about 9000 anyway and the odds are higher with ivf so it just may even out anyway. We shall see I guess. At this point it's all about this lil one and having a healthy baby. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## terripeachy

Well I was supposed to be going out of town for my family reunion, but my grandpa passed away on Sunday afternoon, so we are having a funeral/family reunion in TN. I'll be back on Wednesday evening. It's a sad day today.


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Terri, I'm sending big hugs your way. xx


----------



## Draumabaun85

Sorry guys, I've been away for way too long. Didn't mean to, I've just been so incredibly busy :/

Terri: I am so sorry for your loss. Big hugs :hugs:
I am very excited about what's happening to you atm. I have never really understood how this all works, thank you so much for the details. I really hope this is your time and the first time will be all you need. Have you thought about how you'd react if you get multiples when it does happen...? Two girls at work are pg with twins, both naturally. So, so weird, but they're huge and adorable ;)
Congrats on your new job and wow you look gorgeous in your blue dress!!! 
I am crossing everything for you, you deserve to have this be your time :)

Steph: So relieved to hear you're feeling better about motherhood now. I get that baby blues are quite common and suddenly it just disappears and one can really enjoy being a new mom. I think you're doing a great job and I hope you have some good nipple cream for your sore nipples :)

Lenka: Hope you're feeling okay dispite the eating pain and restless legs.... Hope you're enjoying being pg in between :) It won't be long until your boy is here, wow, feels like you got pg just a few weeks ago, hehe.

Tynmeg: So happy that everything is going well. I agree with you trying ivf next time since this one took so many tries with iui... I'm sure your little baby is a healthy one and eager to meet you and your DW :) Has she thought about joining this chat? I would welcome her with open arms, I mean, she's also becoming a mom :) Can I ask how you decided which one should get pg with this one?

SJ: Happy birthday last weekend! I'm glad you're trying this month and not telling DF. I really hope it'll happen this cycle! :) Heard it's been insanely warm in the UK recently... feel free to send your heat up my way, it's been raining and windy here all summer long! :( Horrible!!!

AFM: Wow, so much going on! My birthday was last Wednesday and I had my family over last Sunday for some cakes and stuff. On my birthday I took cakes to work and was there till noon. Then I went to a fance lunch buffet with DB and he gave me my present, it was a flight to LONDON in December and a hotel and a shopping spree!!!! I am SO EXCITED! I'm crossing my fingers I'll be pg by then and will be able to buy Christmas presents AND baby stuff ;) Then I had a party last Friday night for my friends so I've been really birthday-busy lately :) Got loads of presents, I love presents!
As you can see in my chart, there's absolutely nothing happening! I'm on day 11 on the Primolut tablets (15 day dose or until I start my period). Had one day of tiny spotting, day 9, and then it went away... so I'm just finishing the dosage and waiting for AF. Then when it starts I start taking Pergotime on day 3 for five days. Hopefully it'll just work the first time around, Otherwise I have 2 more tries with pergotime and after that, if I'm not yet pregnant, we've move on to more serious stuff. But it should work in these 3 tries if there's nothing wrong... Crossing my fingers... and waiting for AF! Haha, so weird to be waiting for her like this... that's a first I can tell you! ;)

I'll try to be more around from now on. My cousin had a baby on the 7th and one of my best friends had a baby on the 17th... can't wait to get to meet them both. My friend decided to name her bay right away (it's not usual here to name babies right away) and they named her Sylvía Katrín :) Really pretty :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-happy birthday!!! You do have a lot going on, but it all sounds really good. You got an awesome birthday present from DB. I hope you're preggers too. 

What does primolut do? I don't understand that or the other thing you're supposed to take. 

A few more days of birth control and then hubs and I are on the protected sex train. Boooo. I do NOT want to go back to using condoms but we can't risk any random :spermy: to get caught up in the mix. They had almost a year to do their thing and they didn't follow the plan. 

So now we just have to make sure the pipes our cleaned out for our big day. Yeah! It'll be here soon.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh and have I thought about multiples? Sure, but what can I do? They recommend transferring 2 or 3 blastocysts when you are my age, and I think I agreed to two. If I have two babies at once, that would be just fine. It's tough with two, but two are better than none. It would be cool if they were boy/girl twins. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Two more days of bcp! Hee hee.


----------



## Essjay86

Happy Birthday Drauma!! Your present is fab!! I'd like to go down to London again. Especially in this weather. It has indeed been very warm (for us anyway) It's been 81f today and is looking that way all week till friday. I think we can actually say we have had a summer this year, and some cracking thunderstoms (they are my fave) but im totally a winter girl. Dont get me wrong i appreciate the sun when we get it but im so used to the cold, and wearing layers and boots and scarves ahhhh, roll on christmas time! hahaha. 

My other friend suzanne had her baby this morning, Lily Mae (the baby name i wanted!) 6.5lb :)

Everyones having babies! Does make me sad sometimes.


----------



## StephtheHiker

SJ I totally know what you mean. You want to be happy for them but it still hurts... Watching call the midwife a few nights ago the episode where the ex nun finds out she can't conceive and ugh brought back a lot of painful memories! 

How long does it take to get to London from where you are? Dh and I want to do Scotland/Ireland/maybe London next year but we aren't sure what's the best way to get around.

Drauma happy birthday!! A trip to London is fab!! Is it expensive from Iceland? Good luck with the meds

Boy Terri mid August will be here before you know it. Looking forward to lots of good eggies on retrieval day!

AFM enjoying the perfect weather, also 81F. Friend came over with her new baby named Judah. He's so tiny at 6 and a half pounds! Other than that, nothing exciting here!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: Primolut is supposed to start AF. Well, you can actually take it to stop AF as well if she's staying too long. But since AF hasn't come since I m/c in May they wanted me to start it with Primolut. I will start taking Pergotime on 3rd day of AF for 5 days. That's supposed to increase the chances of ovulation. My doctor thinks I'm not ovulating as I should and the egg that got fertilized had been very, very old and that's why I m/c. This way we can try to guarantee ovulation with a fresh egg. I will try this 3 cycles and if I'm not pg I will need to start some more invasive methods.
There's also an increased chance of multiples with Pergotime but like you, I really don't care. Twins are harder in the beginning but then they get easier cus they're same age and always have a playdate ;) (one more day of bcp for you, yaaaay)

SJ: Congrats to yuor friend. I understand completely. All my friends are pg, just had a baby or have a baby... I'm the only one left in one of my groups and it's frustrating. I find myself spending less time with them now and more time with my child-less friends...

Steph: Wow, I'd love to visit Scotland and Ireland too. My and DB both lived in London so we look at it as our other home, even though we didn't know each other when we lived there. Last year, in May we went there for his graduation with his family and it was nice, now we'll be only the two of us and we can do whatever we want :) We're going in December and then we'll almost be celebrating our 2 years together :)
There are so many airlines flying from Iceland, like WOW Air, Icelandair, SAS and EasyJet, so if you book a little bit ahead a flight from Iceland to London is $50 on average (30 Pounds) - really cheap :)


----------



## Essjay86

Steph, I think it takes about 3 and a half hours by car, from where i live which is wigan (near manchester) I thought it was longer to be honest, but thats what it said on google. hehe. And to think ive only ever been once. Cities dont interest me one bit. Although some of London is beautiful :) Some of it is really rough. Same as anywhere i guess.

Drauma i'm the same, i'm hanging around a lot more with people who don't have kids or the responsibilty, i end up having a lot of drunken nights on the weekends haha. 

AFM - Guess what!?! we had sex last night! woop. haha its only been 1 month 21 days!!!!!! jeez. not due to ovulate till monday next week though. So i'm going to try again sunday (whilst also monitoring CM and opk) but doing that on the quiet. If it happens it happens, if not then thats okay. Who am i kidding, i will make it happen!

edit: Actually i feel bad saying i dont like cities. I do, maybe i just didnt like london much. I think i went at a bad time, every ones seemed really rude. especially on the tube.


----------



## terripeachy

Good news SJ!! I'm glad to hear it, and hopefully this next week will also be a spectacular one! You know...if you do end up having a baby with DF, it will really be a miracle baby. :) You know, I'm just teasing you. I hope things get better between you guys. Almost two months without BD'ing is quite a long while when you're in a serious relationship. :jo: That's grandma talking to a young grasshopper.

AFM-I'm home, and doing ok. My hubs had the bright idea to cut off the air conditioning while we were gone, and now it's 90 degrees in the house. Oh, but he left the light on. I can't stand when the lights are on when no one is home. Anyway..I guess it's just a tradeoff. *sigh* Now it's time to get to business....ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow morning and they will confirm that my ovaries have slowed down. Then I start meds in a couple days and go in for daily or every other day monitoring. 

Hope you guys are all doing great!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Terri it really is ridiculous. He said last night he is feeling stressed again about money and work. He thinks he will get sacked tomorrow. Not good. My DF hates lights being on, but i like it, it makes people think someone is home. less chance of getting burgled hahaha.

Good Luck for tomorrow x


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri how'd it go???

Sj sorry df might get sacked... No wonder he's stressed!


----------



## terripeachy

Yesterday I was so busy. All the boxes of files/paperwork for my new volunteer position arrived at work. There were 28 boxes. most of this stuff needs to be online so we don't have to pay to ship it all over the country every three years, but that's another story. The women in my moto. group are old girls and can't get used to new ways of doing things. Then, I had a test run where we had to fill over 200 smaller boxes of product and get those put on carts and sent to the incubator. It was a manual labor kind of day for this chick. Today I can chill out for the most part though.

The ultrasound and bloodwork went fine. All systems are go, so I start my injections on Sunday. I also had a huge box of needles, tablets, syringes and all sorts of stuff waiting for me on my doorstep when I got home. I had to sort through that and figure out what to do when Sunday gets here. I needed a slurpee after unloading all of those things. A slurpee is like an icee or a frozen flavored sugar/ice drink, for those that aren't familiar with 7-11. hee hee. A summertime staple in the US. :)

And more sad news...one lady in my moto group that was 98 passed away on Wednesday. She has been in the group for about 60+ years. She was riding for at least 50 of those years and reached the ultimate membership status. She lives in Iowa, so I won't be able to attend her services after just being out, but it's unfortunate that we lost her. :cry:

SJ-Sorry your DF is almost out of a job again. That is definitely stressful, but he shouldn't take it out on you. I hope he can find something more permanent next time around, if he does get let go.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Arghhhh I erote a looong post yesterday and now I'm back on and I see it has not made it to the forum and it seems to have just disappeared!!! I'll write everything again asap, right now I'm in bed, going to sleep, wedding tomorrow (church and party) so I'll be needing all my energy.
Sorry about this, hugs all around until next time <3


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi guys! How is everyone?
After my last post disappearing (I still don't know what happened) a lot has happened.... hehe, or I feel like it's a lot!
I STARTED MY PERIOD!!! Yes, we can say goodbye to my old, old, old chart!! I'm CD3 now and have started Pergotime for the next 5 days. It's supposed to make sure I ovulate. I looked it up and you have the same drug in the US, you just have another brand called Clomid, so maybe you're more familiar with that Terri. Sooooo... soon there'll be hanky panky and hopefully some babymakin' ;) My mood is so much better even though I have massive AF pains.... but hey, I'm just happy AF got here without more help (15 days of the Primolut was killing me but obviously worked!).
I went to a wedding Saturday, it was really pretty and fun. And there was a family reaunion in DB's family. The siblings of his dad all met up and had really grand food (one of the brothers is a chef). There was lobster and finest meat ever and a chocolate cake. Yum yum yum.

Terri: I laughed when I read about the lights being on while you were away. I absolutely can't stand it either! Haha. Well, I understand it when my mom does it because she's in a single level house and she wants to make people think someone is home. I however live on the 4th floor and keeping the lights on is just wasting the light bulb ;)
Glad to hear all your tests came out fine. How is the injection business going? Does it hurt? How many times do you need to do it?
And so sorry about your moto group friend. She must have had a wonderful life being able to ride for so long :) Hopefully that comforts you.

SJ: So sorry about your DF's job. How did it turn out? Did you manage to get another horizontal activity into your schedule?
About London, you must have been there on a bad day or when you weren't feeling well, hehe. I just say that because I love the city so much. I went there for the first time on a day trip when I was 14. I was staying in England for a month studying English with bunch of other kids and we went to London to see a show called Cats. It was sooo boring I fell asleep but I loved what I saw of the city. Then I went again when I was 16 with my mom and grandparents and we walked all around and then I fell in Love with the city. I moved to London then I was 20 and lived there for a whole year, in three different parts of the city and all had it's own charm. Since then I've gone 4 more times to London, last trip was May last year for my boyfriend's graduation from Imperial College. If you ever decide to go there again let me make you a little plan of things you might want to try out and then see if you like the city a bit more ;)

Here's a photo of me and DB on our way to the wedding :) My MIL said she loves this pic :)


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Drauma-I love that picture too. You guys are just adorable! And bow ties are so in right now, it's good to see that your DB is so fashionable. Glad you finally got AF. What a nightmare with her not showing up. Yes, we have Clomid, and I am glad that you are taking your pergotime so that you have forced ovulation at a normal time during your cycle. fxfx this is it for you. So glad you're feeling much better too. Your post sounds like you're very upbeat.

I have to take two injections at night until early next week I imagine, and then I start taking three. Then, once my follicles are big enough, I take one more shot in my lower back/upper butt haha:) and that will be the trigger shot right before egg retrieval. It didn't hurt last night. My stomach was a teensy bit sore when I went to bed, but with my brown skin, I can't see any really red marks or bruising, so I guess I did an ok job with the injection.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Lenka/Tynmeg-Check in soon, ok?


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma- aw you guys are so cute! Glad AF arrived (never thought id say that on here) but now you can crack on babymaking :)

Yes i will go to London again definitely, i think i just had a bad experience. I'm hoping to BD tonight or tomorrow, i've ran out of OPK so i have no idea if i'm ovulating, but my temp was up a bit this morning so i don't think its tonight. But i will try ;)
DF lost his job this morning, nightmare! :(

Oh Terri all these injections! Eeeek. It'll be worth it though :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh and Terri, I forgot to tell you, you look gorgeous in that blue dress!!! :D Ouch on the injections :/ I hate needles..... *yuck*

SJ: Soooo sorry about your DF losing his job :( He doesn't seem to catch a break, does he? I hope you can lift his spirits somehow, have a good talk that will get him fired up to find a new, better job. You guys deserve not having to worry about these sort of things right now. :hugs:

Day 2/5 on Pergotime... My mood has been good so far, apart from the fact that I wanted to cry last night for no reason, hahahaha hormones!
I think AF is gone again, that means I had only like 2 tbsp the whole period.... Primolut is known to make AF very little so I'm not worried.... The which came and now I'm hoping she's gone.... So very soon I'm back to BDing I hope, maybe tonight, who knows. Then next Friday I'm leaving for the north of Iceland for a long weekend. Most people get Monday off, some sort of holiday too complicated to explain, so there are these huge festivals all around the island. Usually I go to Vestman Islands where there's a 18.000 people festival and soooooo much fun. We did that last year and now it's DB turn to choose and we're going to his hometown of Siglufjörður for the Herring festival. Yes, you heard right, his town used to be famous for herring fishing and herring salting, my great grandmother actually worked there in the herring salting :) And every year they have a festival to celebrate this. There'll be around 3000 people there, so a lot smaller festival than I'm used to. Hopefully it'll be nice. My favorite band from when I was a teenager will be playing one of the nights, hehe, yes, the fact that they're still playing must mean that I'm not that old! ;) :haha: We will be in the tent camper with my in-laws the whole weekend so hopefully we'll find the time to do some BDing, just in case ovulation is early.... Don't want to miss my chances. 

Here's a photo of the small town of Siglufjörður... look how cute it is! https://www.ismennt.is/not/jonasg/0landid/jg02/siglufjordur/siglufjordur-91-25797.jpg Around 1200 people live there! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siglufjörður


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-That town is so cute. Do you go over the mountain to get there, or along the coast? I love how you guys have so many festivals and parties in your country. that really sounds like a lot of fun, and it's also great that your family has history there as well. What a coincidence! Thanks for the compliment on my dress. It's a replica of the dresses that the ladies in my moto. group wore in the 50s or 60s. Three of us had them made, and I think it's just the cutest! It hides my bloated stomach too, so that is a plus. HA!!HA!! In all of my pictures from my vacation I look like I'm prego. It's terrible. I guess I'm going to have a pooch starting next week so I am enjoying having a flat stomach this week and wearing tighter clothes. HA!!HA!!

SJ-Yeah, I hope DF gets a new job too. How do you deal with that? Do you save a ton when he's working so that way you can cover the bills when he's not? Such a risky job.

lfrans/steph-How are the kids?! hee hee. Tell us some stories about something funny/scary/annoying that happened.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: We can drive almost the whole way on highway number 1, the main road that goes around the country. Then we take the coastline around the mountain to get to the town. But we'll go over some other mountains on the way :) I think you can see the route here: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Cap...491dc7ae0f37!2m2!1d-18.909752!2d66.150517!3e0

I just love love love the dress even more after you told me it's story! :) 
I too have a bloated belly, I've had it for so long now. It always looks like I'm pg and just last Sunday I was asked when I'm due... Really frustrating but I'm trying to deal with it. No matter how much I exercise, my belly just stays the same, bloated and sore :( 
Enjoy wearing your tight clothes while you can! :D


----------



## terripeachy

Time for an update:

I had my ultrasound this morning and I had 7 follies on left and 7 on right. Some looked like slits, and some looked like small ovals. I still can't really decipher what is on the monitor, but that's not my job. hee hee. The doctor didn't give any sizes, but he said that my results are excellent for Day 4 of injections, so I'm hoping they don't change my medicine. I also emailed the nurse because they sent me Leuprolide, but it's not listed on my paperwork, so I'm not sure what that is for. It was only $5, so it's not the end of the world if I don't use it, but why send it, I wonder. We'll see what she says. I'm feeling really good this week. I'm just happy, not bloated and all is going well. :cloud9:

I made a delicious fish dinner last night (with artichoke hearts, olives and red peppers), and I made blueberry muffins yesterday morning for breakfast this week. Yum!

Drauma-I know people are excited for pregnant ladies, but they really should keep their questions to themselves. I could see if you're standing in line and saying something like 'Oh, my feet are so tired because of this baby weighing me down.' Then sure, you can ask how far along you are. Other than that, zip it. Of course, if someone said that to me, I'd probably just lie and then walk away because I'm never going to see them again, and I don't want them to continue talking to me.

:wave: to everyone!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Wow someone really asked that drauma?? I hate bloat! One of the best things about being pregnant is you don't have to worry about your belly. I still have 7 pesky lbs to lose but hey, it's better than the nearly 35 I gained. The trip sounds sooo beautiful. I love festivals! How neat. And you and db are adorable.

Terri great news on the follicles!! So when's the next ultrasound?? Belly still sore?

Sj so sorry your df lost his job. What rotten luck!! Hopefully he can find something soon. Otherwise, how's life? Btw I watched an episode of obem and holy cow I needed subtitles haha! My hubby had to translate British to American for me lol ( turns out BBC English is way different from reality show English)

Terri I wish I had more amusing stories that didn't involve poosplosions in awkward places. We've still been having trouble with breastfeeding. It's like she forgets how, panics, then flips out at me. Which is so disappointing since she needs to eat and really doesn't cry at all except when eating. The doctor treated her for thrush so hopefully the medicine helps. At the appt we found out she weighs 5 kg almost exactly! Holy mackerel!

Tynmeg did you find out the gender yet?? Lenka how are things?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri: I work in the field of medicine so I am very curious by nature about these things.. I found out that "Leuprolide may be used [...] to control ovarian stimulation in In Vitro Fertilization (IVF)... so it's deffo something you should use at some point so hopefully you can get answers asap.
I had to continue talking to this person who asked me when I'm due... because we were at a family reunion and it was DB's aunt :/
Glad to hear doctor is appy about you and that makes me happy :D 
Sounds like you're getting really busy in the kitchen, I love cooking but I just haven't got myself around to do it for a little while now. Hopefully after next weekend I'll be making a baby and cooking dinner, haha!

Steph: Poo explosions are sooo fun, haha! NOT! I met my little nephew the other day, he's 6 months old, my sister's son, and guess what... he is...... *drum roll please* 10 KG!!!! (22 lbs) He is massiiiive! Hehehehe. It's sooo hard to hold him for longer than 2 minutes, hehe. I think my sister is giving him cream from her boobs, haha, not milk. ;) They grow up soooo fast. Enjoy the moments and hopefully the thrush will disappear soon :)

How is the rest of you girls doing? :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh I forgot to say how delicious that meal sounds...plus blueberry muffins?? Yum!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

We have had no food in our refrigerator for the longest time (because of vacation), so I'm happy to have something to cook. Plus, it's better for our wallets and our bodies! Tonight we're having a vegetarian meal-polenta with mushrooms, and then i'm going out to dinner on Thursday and Friday, but I planned to make stuffed chicken breast with prosciutto, spinach and cheese at some point. That's always an easy meal to throw together, and I can take it to lunch with me and save $5 there.

Drauma-I hope the nurse returns my call about the Leuprolide. Yeah, I'm sure it's for something! Maybe they can use it in case things aren't going well or to give something a boost. I'll report back, of course. Oh, sorry about DB's aunt being the one to ask...was she embarrassed when you told her you weren't pregnant? That has to be a horrible feeling for her.

Steph-Sorry you are still having trouble with Emma breastfeeding. Maybe she does forget. Poor girl. Yuck on the poopsplosions. HA!!HA!! Yay for only 7 more pounds to lose. That's great! Are you walking/hiking? At least now you don't have to worry about falling over...are you back in your normal clothes?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Was she emparrassed?? On the contrary... she just patted my belly (yes, she did) and laughed a little and said I should lose weight or I'll fool more people.... Older people are just sooooooooo.... I'm not gonna go there. 

The sun is shining for the second day in a row (yes, summer seems to be finally here) and I'm off work in 50 minutes!!! :D :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

I called the nurse, and she said that sometimes they give an HCG trigger, and sometimes they give a Lupron (Leuprolide) trigger. It just depends on how things are going, so they give both just in case. Now I'll be mad if I get the Lupron trigger because that was only $5, and I will have wasted $45. HA! C'mon HCG. She did say that the HCG is more common, though, so most likely that's what I'll use. I was going to ask her about growing more follies over time, but I forgot. 

Everything was fine with my bloodwork and ultrasound. My estrogen was 113, and she said that is middle of the road, so normal, and I'm responding well. My meds remain the same until Friday. :thumbup: This afternoon my stomach was feeling sore again, but I am not turning back now...


----------



## Draumabaun85

hurray for great results! :D :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Essjay86

Well Terri, Df is still job hunting, i wish i could say we saved up in the meantime but we just cant afford that. so next month will be a struggle no doubt.
Btw your food sounds amazing!

Oh Drauma I cant believe that woman! Oh god, i actually think i would have flipped. i don't think i could have hid my annoyance. :( 

Steph haha I can imagine you do find it hard to understand some of the people on OBEM, even i find it hard sometimes. For such a small country we have SO many different accents. Congrats on only having 7lb left to lose!

I managed to BD the other night, i ran out of OPK :( but today ive had EWCM so i text DF and asked him if he wanted to have a try this month as i was ovulating (i'm guessing i am) because he is out tonight, and he said he wouldnt be too late so FX he actually comes home at a decent hour and he's in the mood. I wont get my hopes up. :sleep:


----------



## agonzalez218

I'm 3 to 4 dpo. I have AF like cramps, frequent urination, a freaking UTI, headaches, back aches, and pain in my right ovary area? And very watery CM. Anyone else?

Baby dust to all of youuuu :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-I see a jump so hopefully you and DF were able to get in one more session! fxfx. And maybe today he'll hear from a friend that they are hiring. 

Drauma-Thanks for the cheers. I just got back from another ultrasound and it seemed that now the doctor said 3 small on right and 3 small on left. Where did my other follicles go? I have to google and see if they can disappear. Two days ago I had 14, and now I only have 6? that sounds bizarre. But, 6 are still more than 0, so I guess I can't be too upset about it. Maybe on Sunday some will come out from hiding. hee hee. :wacko:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri that's so weird...are they growing up ok though?

Sj did you manage to bd?


----------



## terripeachy

Well, they are definitely bigger than the slits I saw on the screen on Wednesday, so yes, they are growing. I think I'll know more Sunday. I was sure to look at the monitor so I could try to tell what was going on.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Since I haven't spammed you with baby pics, this was a couple days ago when she was in a super good mood. Emma started smiling consistently at 4 weeks old. Hehe such a chubby face so I hope she won't end up like your friend drauma with the 10kg six month old geez!

Well update us on Sunday then! It's frustrating how doctors seem to keep us out of the loop...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140730_181749_811.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Essjay86

Yep we managed to BD :) hehe.
I have felt so offside today though. headaches (really bad) belly ache, lower back pain, watery cm (but not lots) so tired too. i hope i'm not coming down with something.

Steph she is SO SO cute hehe. 

Terri whats going on girl, how can they just dissappear?! :( Still got 6 though :) FX.


----------



## terripeachy

I have a feeling they may increase my medicine to get those other follies to show back up. I guess we'll see in a few minutes when I leave work.

Steph-Emma is SOOO happy and so cute. She seems like a hungry too with that big salad in front of her. hee hee. 

SJ-Woohoo on getting a final BD in, but sorry you're feeling so off. I hope you're not getting sick either. That would not be good.

Ok lovelies, my day is just about over. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Essjay86

Terri any news? What did they say about your follies?

I had lots of alcohol last night which is why my temp has dipped i think. I'm sure it cant be ovulation as i feel like i have already o'd, plus my temp today was taken at a different time...think i should disregard todays temp?


----------



## terripeachy

I would see what tomorrow brings SJ and then disregard your temp if you think it's too crazy. 

I went in for another ultrasound this morning and things still aren't ready. I did have reappearing follies though, so I was happy about that. Five on each side. They did increase my meds so I'm hoping everything grows in the next couple days. I think I'm still on track for Thursday retrieval but we'll see. I'm ready to stop taking injections.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
Glad you are doing fine!!! Hugs to all of you. 
Quick update about myself: I am in the home stretch now. Only one month left plus minus a few days. Exciting but a bit scary at the same time... MIL finally left and now I have a lot of stuff to do. But I have been well prepared, so everything is under control. Khe khe Next week is going to be crazy: I am buying out my baby registry on Amazon on Wednesday (they give you 15% off on everything left in the registry one month before your due day plus 2 day free shipping), on Thursday a cleaning lady comes to clean the house, all weekend we are going to spend on assembling baby's furniture, and then I will prepare a hospital bag and wash baby cloth. I am planning to have everything done by August 18th and then just relax.

I had a growth scan last week (at 34 weeks) and the doctor said that my baby was measured two weeks behind. And that he wants to see me every week from now on. I got so upset and then when I came to his office next day (he wanted to see me again to check on his heart), I lost it. I started crying and then just became hysterical. Just couldn't help myself. I was so worried. Called my mom, scared her... But now the more I think about it, the calmer I become. Well, first of all all these measurements are not 100% accurate. Second of all, I checked Canadian Government guidelines about fetal measurements, they are quite lower than in USA. They fit us better. lolol I am very slim, always been, so of course I cant have a huge baby... Is it wishful thinking, ladies?


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka, it's so good to hear from you. Don't get upset...the baby is doing just fine, just a little small, that's all. And, true, what can you expect since you're so small. You would look crazy with a really big body! You'd probably have to be on bed rest or something, so i would be happy that all is well, and that the doctor is monitoring you every step of the way. It's a good thing!

Did you already have a shower? I know you don't have a lot of friends in the area, but maybe you've met a few by now. :shrug: Ok well keep us updated on all that's happening, and enjoy your relaxing time prior to Brandon arriving. I'm so excited for our thread's next baby. :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri good luck on your med dosage! Maybe your eggs are like Lenka's baby, tiny people make tiny babies and eggs!!
.Lenka don't put much stock into their measurements. They said Emma would be a pound lighter than she was. And her head in the ultrasound was huge. Thank goodness that was wrong, too!!

Good luck with this month's cycles, ladies! And I'm holding my breath til Thursday's scan!

Sj sure hope you don't have a uti. Those are no fun at all.

How were your weekends? Ours was good. We had a very fussy baby but it didn't stop us from going on a road trip to celebrate 300,000 miles on my car! She's been so good to us.it felt good to get out of the house again.


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!! Your car is awesome! I didn't make it to 300K as you know, but I was pretty close at either 250 or 275. I see a Prius in your future! hee hee. Glad you got to get outside.


----------



## Essjay86

Glad to see your all Great, Lenka its gone so fast i cant believe your only a month away! Don't worry too much about baby, dont they do a lot of growing in this last month?

Im feeling a bit bummed out about my temps. if it jumps up tomorrow i'll be really frustrated as my CM don't add up, its creamy/lotion now (not lots but some) 
I doubt ill be able to BD tonight just in case but i'll try. 
I feel like its another month of no ovulation, (I think iv'e had one before if i base it on my temps.)


----------



## StephtheHiker

My temps were always all over the place so I stopped bothering and only checked my cm as that was spot on every month. Anyway, they are looking good!


----------



## terripeachy

I see you have crosshairs SJ. Ffoe probably just got confused with your open circle and missing a day. I wouldn't worry about it being an anovulatory cycle though. I guess now you're in the TWW. Good luck!

I went back to the doctors today and I have follies ranging from 16-17mm and a few smaller ones. I have to go back tomorrow because I need to have at least three at 18mm. I should have that by tomorrow, so I will take my shot on Wednesday evening which will push the eggs out of the follicles, and they will retrieve them on Friday (I'm guessing). Then they fertilize them and put two back in after five days. I hope I get a lot of eggs. I'm hoping for a minimum of 8. That will give me a good chance to freeze a few for next time if it doesn't work the first time, or I want more kids in the future. I'm getting SO close.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh my goooodnessssss aaaahhhhh CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!! :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Essjay86

Ah yes Steph i decided to discard the temp dip after i had my drinking sesh as i dont think it was an honest reading. FX!

Oh god Terri, it is really exciting!! Grow Follies Grow!


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update...The nurse called me and said that I should refill ALL my medicine. SERIOUSLY?? My follies are only growing at 1mm/day, and they want to see at least 3> 18mm, and a few at 20mm. She told me that as of yesterday I had 16, 15, 14, 12, 12, 11. So I still have some baking to do, and probably won't even trigger until at LEAST the weekend. 

So, things are not moving as fast as I thought, but I'd rather have them oversized and ready, than undersized and immature. I already told my boss that I'd be out on Friday, but that's obviously not happening. i'll just change the date I'm out and call it a day. Then five days later, I'll be out again. I guess now I can keep my lunch date for Saturday. that's one good thing...I guess. HA!


----------



## Lenka78

It's ok, Terry, let them grow!!! We all are rooting for you!!! Will reply to all of your kind messages later, ladies, going to my doctors, they want to monitor my baby's heart rate again...


----------



## Essjay86

Aw, it will be worth the wait. It's just frustrating isnt it. I'm totally an impatient person.

I took my temp this morning and it was 35.12, but when my bbt bleeped id fallen back to sleep so i wasnt sure it had rested on the top of my mouth, so i did it again and it was 35.69 ! 
I didn't no which to keep, i put 35.12 and it kept my crosshairs and lowered my coverline, then i put 35.69 and thats what it looks like now in my signature. Hopefully tomorrow it will go up :(


----------



## terripeachy

It better be worth it!! hee hee. Once I see two lines, I'll forget all this stuff, and that's really where I want to be in a couple weeks. I'm also getting nervous that the longer I wait, the closer we are to having our baby in May, and both of our birthdays are in May, so that would be a lot of celebrating! I was hoping for April as that's when my dad's bday is, and I don't know a lot of people born in April. :) I'll keep you posted.

Lenka-Hope the checkup went well today.


----------



## terripeachy

Trigger tonight! My follies on my right side were plump and ready to go. The follies on the left were a little smaller, but maybe after trigger they will grow a little and produce a good sized egg. I feel confident with the 5 or 6 that I have on the right side though. Yeah!

Retrieval is planned for Saturday at some point, and then I'm chillin' for the rest of the weekend. Transfer will be either Tuesday (3 day) or Thursday/Friday depending on how things are going. It would be great if they make it to Thursday/Friday because I'll take another couple days off. So exciting.


----------



## Lenka78

Great news, Terri! GL!!!
My baby's heart rate check up went great! Have a lovely day, ladies! Btw, Steph, Emma is so cute!!! Didn't have a chance to tell you that. How is breastfeeding nowadays?


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Lenka thats great news, and you too Terri!! 

Did miss another picture of Emma? my memory is bad, i'm going to scroll back through.


I had a bit of sticky white CM today, dunno if it means anything, propably doesnt because my temps are awful. I think i am going to try vaginal temps next month, although i really shouldnt ttc next month because if i got pg this month my due date would be 23rd April, and the wedding hol is mid June.


----------



## Lenka78

Essjay, sticky cm means u have ovulated already. So FX!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Great news, Lenka!

SJ-I think you ovulated already too....keep TTC. I wouldn't worry about the wedding holiday. You can't predict the future, and if you can't make it because you just had the baby, it's not the end of the world. It'll be ok. Although, your DF probably thinks differently and you'll have a month off. I hope this is your month!

Oh..and my trigger is at 10p tonight, and retrieval is 10a on Saturday. Here we go!!!


----------



## terripeachy

The trigger was easy. I'm so happy that it was...I'm ready to get this show on the road. Tomorrow I have to be at the hospital (well, fertility center) at 8:30a. they said I should be there for about 3 hours, so I'll report back when it's all said and done. :flower: <3


----------



## StephtheHiker

So exciting Terri!! Keep us posted! I'm so happy it went smoothly for you. You deserve the break. When do we get to start symptom spotting with you?? :hugs:

Lenka very glad to hear baby is doing well in there. Almost full term now!!

Sj any symptom spotting?

Internet was out last night because lightening hit our cable line. I knew the storm was frighteningly close! Yikes! Emma was passed out and didn't budge by the sounds.....you could even feel the buzz of electricity


----------



## Draumabaun85

WOW So much has happened while I was away!!

Terri I am SO EXCITED for you, hope this works the first time and you get to keep some fertilised eggs in the freezer for later as well :D Will you feel any pain when they transfer?

Steph I hate thunderstorms, we almost never get them in Iceland. Glad you're okay! Funny how babies can sleep through everything :)

Lenka wow, so close now :D Sounds like you have everything ready... looking forward to hearing more news :happydance: How was the heart beat in the checkup? 

SJ: Hope you ovulated already, I really do. I agree with Terri... I think you shouldn't worry about getting pg later than now, since it seems to be taking a bit of time, just continue and make it happen if it wants to happen.... otherwise you might be back to square one after the holiday :/ People get pregnant during all possible circumstances and just make the best of, I'm sure you and DF would be able to manage well :)

How great would it be if it was the month for the three of us, SJ, Terri and me... that'd be the greatest, most fantastic news ever :) *here's hoping*

I'm excited to see if the medicine triggered ovulation on time.. my doctor said I should ovulate around now... I'm CD 14 today and I've been feeling cramps and breast tenderness for a few days now. I don't know which part of it is the medicine stimulating my ovaries and which part is perhaps ovulation. Me and DB are doing what we can to make this happen and BDing every to every other day the whole cycle... I sure don't want to miss my chance!!
August has been the month of change for me these past few years... I bought a car, bought my apartment, my boyfriend moved in and we started trying for a baby, all in August... it'd be great to get a BFP in August as well to keep the trend... :D FX FX FX

My holiday has been great btw. Being up north in the small village was fantastic... 20C and sunny the whole time and it was just fantastic :D 

:hugs: :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

We missed you Drauma!! Yeah, August BFPs. That would be great to share it with you two. 

So I have to go under a light anasthesia tomorrow morning, but the retrieval only takes about 15 minutes. I'm hoping for at least 8 eggs. It seems I have about 10 follies, so eight should work. More would be awesome. They'll tell me tomorrow how many eggs they got. For the transfer, I will probably feel a small cramp but it's done in about 15 minutes as well and I'm going straight home afterwards. 

I'm nervous for tomorrow because some people have a really hard time after retrieval, but I'm thinking positively. The nurse said that you get people have more eggs and they feel bad because each egg taken releases some fluid and that causes bloating. Older ladies have fewer eggs and therefore not as much bloating. I'll report back on that. 

Steph-we can start symptom spotting next week. The transfer will either be day 3 or day 5/6. Hopefully my embryos make it to day 5/6 so I'll symptom spot for you guys. Oh yeah, Steph, babies can sleep through anything because it's really loud in the womb. All your organs are doing stuff, your voice sounds like the baby is in a cave, yet they still sleep in there, so there is no reason to be quiet around them. Pretty neat, huh? Hope all is well. I'll be in touch tomorrow afternoon. Thanks for the support.


----------



## terripeachy

Success!! 14 eggs. I'm sleepy and will report back later.


----------



## Essjay86

14! Wow, nice one :)


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in for duty!
All was pretty simple today. The anesthesiologist came in and was planning on putting the needle on the top of my left hand. After tapping on my hand and squeezing it, she said 'Here comes a sharp pinch.' Well, she couldn't get the needle and the vein to meet, so she pulled it out and said 'I missed it.' Then she said 'let me try again.' She put the needle back in and a sharp shooting sensation ran down my middle finger (it was like when your leg falls asleep but way more severe, or she hit a nerve or something), and I yelled 'My finger is numb!!! My finger is numb!!' and she quickly took the needle out. She said 'I have never experienced that before. Usually, people will have pain on the underside (like where you put perfume). Then she asked if I was right or left handed, and then I said 'Can you just put it in my elbow crook.' She did, and that seemed to be ok, but my hand HURT SO BADLY. It was hurting the remaining time I was waiting to go in for retrieval. Oh, and then my neighbor was screaming too when the lady put her needle in. hee hee. That doctor was TERRIBLE. I really hope I never have to go back to her again. I'll request someone else.

Retrieval was easy..they docs/nurses were just staring at me until I conked out, and next thing you know, my original nurse was like 'Great job, Terri. You had 14 eggs. That's the highest number so far today. Great job!' I said thanks, and ate some peanut butter crackers and drank water. Time seemed to fly by. After resting for about 20 more minutes, we left, and now I'm just parked on the couch watching tv. I am starting to feel a little bloated, but it's not terrible. I can walk upright at least. I'm going to skip church tomorrow, and I'll probably go in to work on Monday just in case I'm out on Tuesday for transfer. Tuesday will be 3 days, and Thursday will be 5, obviously, so I'm hoping for a 5 day, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ouch that doctor sounds terrriiiible Terri!!! Ugh I'd they do it all the time, how are they still so bad at it??

So great you got 14 eggs that's WONDERFUL news!! Shits gettin real! Can't wait for more news. Though this may be a stupid question but why are you hoping for a day 5 transfer instead of day 3? What are the factors that affect it?


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, 14 eggs- well done!!! Get some rest on Sunday, you deserve it. 
Afm, tonight is one of those evenings when I feel like I am 
going to burst. It hurts. But yesterday we had a very productive day. I received everything from Amazon. Yay. 
We assembled the crib, installed
the base for the car seat, I washed baby's sheets and some cloth, started packing a hospital bag 
(rather suitcase lolol). Still waiting for a changing table and a glider. And, I did return that Graco stroller and bought an Uppababy vista one and Mesa car seat. Love all of it!!! Its comes with a bassinet, which I am going to take with us if we go for a longer walk. Will make pictures once everything is done. 
Well ladies, I will try to fall asleep now, and you all have a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## Essjay86

Lenka it sounds like you have been busy!

I'm off out today with my cousin and her nephew to an interactive museum for kids, hehe. I used to go quite a bit as a kid myself and i'm so excited!!! it's been years.

My temps are awfu this cycle. it has gone up today but i dont feel any different than normal so not holding out much hope, and i have been trawling the internet to find charts like mine but nada. :(

Oh well. C'mon Terri and Drauma, i'm rooting for you x


----------



## Draumabaun85

Wow Terri!! You should be called The Eggmachine from now on ;) very well done my dear :) hope you're still feeling ok and that DH takes good care of you <3 and what's up with that doctor, ouch!!!!

Lenka, looking forward to seeing photos :D sounds like you were paying the prize the day after being so productive, don't forget to take it easy, you are in the home stretch :)

SJ that museum sounds great fun :) hope your temps are just off and everything is as it should be... I guess waiting will reveal the truth of the matter in a few days... It's just so horribly boring having to wait and see :/

Afm: i have had the strangest cramps down there for a few days now. They come and go but when they come they are sooo sharp and painful!!! Have you got an idea what it could be?? It feels like it's right behind my pelvic bone...
Went downtown yesterday to watch the gay pride parade, it was really fun and 100.000 people came to show their support (1/3 of Iceland's population!) then we went for drinks with friends and didn't get home until after midnight, really fun day :) i have a bit of hangover today but nothing to complain about... Think I'll go swimming today and put some meat on the bbq tonight for me and DB :)
Have a lovely Sunday girls :)


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-looks like we'll both be resting today. I have to say, I don't feel anywhere near as bloated as I did for IUI and I'm thankful for that. Just a little achy, but I can't really pinpoint exactly what is sore. I guess because it's all in my insides. :) I'm glad you are just about ready for the baby to get here. Sounds like it, anyway. How come you took the other stroller back?

Drauma-I love festivals and parades. Glad you had fun yesterday and maybe those cramps are a bean settling in. You never know. But have fun while you can!

SJ-have a great time at the museum. I'm sure your nephew will love it. Take some pictures. 

Steph-you're not asking a dumb question. A five day transfer means that the embryo has made it to blastocysts stage and is a little stronger. They call the three day stage the cleavage so I guess it's not completely ready. Apparently, it takes the egg five days to move down the Fallopian tube and implants the next day I suppose, so if the homemade embryo makes it to five days, it's ready to start implanting when they transfer it back into my body. One other cool thing is that it has a tough shell around it and as it moves, that shell is worn down. Because I'm :jo: they are going to break the shell for me before they put it back. All this stuff is being done, no wonder it's so sad when it doesn't work. I'm planning on being a success though. I think the odds are in my favor. 

Have a great day, chicas. <3

UPDATE::: Out of the 14 retrieved, 9 were mature (so that's basically the 10 that they saw on Thursday, I suppose), and out of those 6 fertilized. So, while it's not the best number, I'll take 6. I just hope they make it to the 5 day stage. I'm getting a little nervous, but it's all out of my hands now. fxfxfx.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Crossing fingers and toes Terri... Try not to stress and believe the doctors are doing everything they can to make this happen... Stressing can only do damage so please try to keep faith and relax *hugs* we're with you every step of the way :) :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I just got a call from the nurse. I had 6 yesterday and I still have 6. They are 2-5 cells (whatever that means), and I will be doing a CD3 transfer, which is tomorrow. I'm FREAKING OUT!!! I'm not sure if this is a good or bad thing. I think bad because they aren't giving them the chance to grow to 5, but maybe it's ok because they look like strong growers at 3. I guess I better get on the positive train, and fast!


----------



## Essjay86

Yeh keep positive!! omg it's so crazy. I cant wait :)


I feel so achey and tired today, I'm wondering if my chart is triphasic? 
I guess a few more days of temping will tell. Im due on friday.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj can you test?? I was never any good at waiting...you and Terri are strong!

Terri!! I don't think that they would transfer eggs if they didn't think your little eggies were ready so I'm taking it as a GREAT sign!! Can NOT wait for more updates! This is getting so close!!

Drauma I love how you're always going and doing something...along with all of Iceland! Seems you guys like doing things as a whole country together haha so great!

In our town we have a volunteer program where a retired lady comes to your house once a week and watches the baby for you for 3 hours so you can grocery shop, do chores, or nap. It's soo wonderful! Today she's here so I ate lunch in the sun and now I'll nap.

Keep updating ladies!!


----------



## Essjay86

Steph - i think i am going to see what my temp is in the morning but to be honest i think i will wait till i am officially late, if i get that far. I don't want to get carried away then be disappointed with a BFN. Plus i think i'm clutching at straws.

That volunteer program sounds awesome! I wish they did that here! 

Oh and a couple of pics from the museum:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/10471381_10152243316756048_3922006413313672088_n_zps614dd794.jpg
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/10565127_10152243317186048_3909661175921157243_n_zps02f772a2.jpg


Drauma, steph is right, you do get out and about a lot, i bet you have so many pictures! I have lots on facebook, i SO need to get them printed and make photo albums.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-I don't blame you for waiting. Cute pictures!! 

I got another call girls, and my transfer is at 1pm tomorrow. I told my boss(es) that I will be off sick tomorrow (I do have to go in to get my computer) and Wednesday, and I will be working from home on Thursday/Friday. This embie (or 4) are going to have every opportunity to implant the way they are supposed to. Then the weekend is here and I also have no plans, but I should be able to move around and not feel any effects. :happydance: I can't believe this day is almost here.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, so how many are they transferring? GL, dear!!! Will be thinking of you... I see twins in your near future. ;-)
Sj, nice temp jump, fx.
More later, have to go to pick up my breast pump, they cant ship it, so annoying....


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri woooow it's come to this already, the big day! :D I'm crossing everything for you, and you should cross your legs after the doctor has been in there, hehehe! ;) I hope you only need this one try and we'll see cute little Terri-baby/ies in 8-9 months :D :D :D (I wrote 8 cus if you have twins you won't go full term!)

SJ: Aw fun pictures!! You look great by the way! :) A triphasic chart.... if it is then that's very promising... I don't get it how you can hold off from testing, hehe, I love testing and am really used to getting BFN's... Oh I really hope this is it for you :D And yes, I have loads of photos, and some of them are on Facebook. If any of you guys want to be friends on FB just PM me and I'll send you a link to my site :)

Steph: that volunteer program sounds amazing. I love it when communities try their best to find something to do for the elderly that would otherwise be bored at home, and when it benefits a young family at the same time, that's just fantastic :)
You're right about us Icelanders, if there's something going on most people participate... But then after the summer there's not so much going on and you'll find my moping around, bored and cold, hehe. Next weekend there's bacon festival downtown (yes, really) but we're not going. We're going to a christening and a house warming party in the evening instead. Then the weekend after that I start Saturday off by running a 10k run in the Reykjavik marathon (maybe one day I'll run a whole one, hehe) and then the rest of the day is culture festival. All museums are free and there's music EVERYWHERE. Then in the night there are huge concerts and a big fire work show. This pretty much ends the summer festivities and winter will be here soon(-ish, hehe).

Lenka, why can't they ship your pump?? Can't they see it's a breast pump and the only people ordering it is most likely heavily pregnant women or women with a tiny baby in their arms? Oh, stupid companies! Hahaha, there, I took the anger-part for you :)

AFM: I AM CRAMPING! So f-ing badly. I can't sit straight and it's been like this on and off from CD10. It's only getting worse now yesterday and today... What can it be? I, the lady with the average of 41 day long cycles, don't know how this works!!! Could I have O'ed on CD10? Could I be cramping for 8 days and not O? What's happening... heeeeelp!?!? :shrug: I am so lost. I don't understand why my doctor doesn't monitor me with some blood work or something.... :/ 

Oh on another note, how sad is it, Robin Williams has passed away :( :cry: I cried last night when I read the news... I love all his films and grew up to some of them, like Aladdin, Mrs. Doubtfire and Jumanji... Really, really sad times.


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, the day is finally here! I can't believe it. One year after my hubs and I started TTC, it's finally here. I hope this is it too. I rented abook from the library about what to eat when you're expecting, and although I'm not expecting, I can definitely improve my nutrition. I bought fruits/almond milk, whole grain cereal, some yogurt, and spinach/arugula (my favorite "lettuces"), so I will at least have a few days of eating right. I ate my last frozen pizza last night. hee hee. I have been really good about not eating frozen pizza since we got married, but I still miss it. My husband doesn't like it as much as I do, so if I know he's going to be out for the night, I may get it, or buy a pizza from the local shop down the street. I LOVE PIZZA!!!! And honestly, I can even say I sneaked a slice from 7-11 (I felt like an addict-eating it in the car). So gross, but my love for pizza doesn't have many bounds. Any pizza is good to me. hee hee.

Drauma-One day I will come to Iceland for a festival. I guess it's good to know that I have any time during the summer would be festival time. I'm not sure why you're cramping, and sorry to hear that, unless it's a good thing. Next time you go to the doctor, ask him about the next step because you can't figure out your cycles the way things are currently going. Hopefully he will help.

Lenka-That is bizarre about not shipping a breast pump. Do they have an amazon distribution center near you? I will find out today how many they are transferring. I honestly think 4.

Steph-Oh, that's so cool that a retired lady comes to see you once a week. Is she nice? How old do you think she is? That's a great service that the community provides, and it gives moms someone to talk to, and the opportunity to get away from the baby for a bit. It sounds mean, but you do need a break, and so does little Emma. She has to be comfy around other people. 

Ok girls..I'll check back in this afternoon. My appointment is at 1pm eastern.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Terri, you could live with my boyfriend, he looooooves his pizza as well! I am more in love with cheese filled bread sticks that one can order WITH the pizza... That's my posion, really.
It's alsmost 1pm Icelandic time now, that means it's almost 9 eastern time, if google serves me right... So, 4 hours! I'm super excited for you, I'm a bit nervous for you as well, but more excited :)
Great to hear you're thinking about better nutrition, I'm sure nutrition can help a great deal, there are so many vitamins and stuff we get from food. Are you taking some sort of omega-3 and folic acid as well?

And you're right, if you come to Iceland, make sure it's in the summer, unless you like cold weathers and snow, hehe. Late July and most of August is the best time for being here, it's the warmest time and most to do :)


----------



## terripeachy

*Big update girls*-the doctor called me AT WORK (I came in temporarily) and said that everything looks GREAT so they are going to do the transfer on Thursday. Can we say 'emotional rollercoaster?' *sigh* I'm still only working half a day today though. hee hee.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yay for everything looking great!!! That's the best news you could get. So no worries, Thursday will get here really soon and you wanted it to happen on day 5 instead of 3 anyway so this is a happy thing, they'll just grow stronger until then :) :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm all over the place with this, but yeah, now I'm really happy. here is what the nurse said when I finally got to talk to her a few minutes ago.

If you're under 35, they like to confidently transfer 1 blast on Day 5 or 2 pre-blasts on day 3. If you're over 35, they like to somewhat confidently transfer 4 on Day 3 and 3 on Day 5. So...I guess the embryologist was worried that something might happen so they wanted to just do 4 today. Then my doctor got involved and said "Hey, we have 6, so let's grow them out and see how they do.' If it turns out that I only get two (I asked just so I know), there is no turning back and they will transfer two, but at this point, the goal is 3-5 day blasts. If I had used 4 today, I would have frozen the other two for next time, although that's weird because I would wonder (forever!), if my frozen embies didn't work or the new ones that I made didn't work, so I'm fine with using 3 and freezing 3 should all six make the cut!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'll respond more in depth later but foesdoes that mean there's a chance of triplets if you're using 3 and freezing three??


----------



## Essjay86

OMG Imagine 3 babies, hehe!

Good Luck Terri I cant wait to read, "BFP" in big flashing letters :)


- p.s My temp dipped lots tody so i think AF is imminent.


----------



## terripeachy

Don't give up yet, SJ! 

Well, yes, there is a chance. At my age, there is a low risk for multiples, so I don't think I'll have multiples. As you get older they put more embryos in with hopes that ONE will do what it's supposed to do. It's not in my hands. If I really were to have triplets, oh well...not like I am going to selectively reduce these babies after working so hard to get them.


----------



## Lenka78

Girls, my baby gained 500 grams in two weeks, which is good!!! And we still have time til the due day, which is September 7th!!! So happy today! Hugs to all of you!!! Common, we need BFPs!!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Good job Lenka's baby!! 500 grams is awesome for 2 weeks :D Can't believe it's only a few weeks left! :)

Terri: I think it's great they are taking every precaution necessary, sounds like you're getting a great treatment and your doctor really wants to knock you up ;) (Hehe, get it?) Tomorroooooooooow!! :) Take it easy today, relax and have your favorite food for dinner. I thought of you last night when DB asked for pizza for dinner, hehe.

SJ: You're not out yet, let's not give up hope until the very end :hugs:

AFM: Still cramping, going insane, went swimming yesterday and the day before just to be able to sit in warm water because somehow I have no pain sitting in the hot tubs... it's really calming and nice. The sun has been shining like never before, we had the warmest day of the year last Monday even, so it's nice to get a few freckles in the sun ;) CD19 today... I wonder when I should start POASing....


----------



## terripeachy

That's awesome Lenka. I think the baby will have lots of growth spurts now. Woohoo!!

Drauma-yes, I was really pleased when the doctor called. Maybe he does care a little. I know the docs care, but the nurses and phlebotomists do all the work and you only see the doctor (s) for a quick minute when doing the ultrasounds. I'm glad he was paying attention to my scrambled eggs. Hee hee. 

Glad you got to go swimming and it made you feel better. Last night hubs and I had our 10 month anniversary, so we had beef filets with bacon, mashed potatoes and cookies. Yum yum! We had a fun grocery shopping trip on Monday evening. 

Today I'm going to clean this house and THEN relax. I've really let things go this summer.


----------



## Essjay86

Terri your dinner sounds SO yummy!!

Thanks Drauma, deep down i always hope but to be honest when i over layed my charts its more or less the same, my temps havent gone any higher than normal. 

Lenka that great news about the baby!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

On phone, just wanted to say good luck today terri!!! FX FX FX FX FX FX FX FX :)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Drauma! I'll report back this afternoon. Woop woop!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Good luck Terri!! You made me laugh so much with your pizza devotion! Haha! take care :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

My doctor called-WHICH FREAKED ME OUT. He said that three made it to blastocyst stage. Two are in very good shape, and one is kind of a slow divider, but it's going in anyway. Nothing to freeze, unfortunately, so this one better work!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back! They transferred three embryos (and gave me a picture of them), and I think I do have some to freeze. There was confusion between what the embryologist/my doctor/transferring doctor said, so not sure what is going to happen. If I have extras, I asked for them to be frozen. The transferring doctor said someone would call me in a few days.

Now I wait....I'm so happy it's finally done!


----------



## Essjay86

Eeeek!!! So how long do we wait now?? Whats the next step? is it just hoping for implantation then POAS time!!!???


----------



## Lenka78

Waiting with you, Terri!!! Just try to relax in the next couple of days, TV, sofa, u know ;-)


----------



## Lenka78

I cant post pictures from my cell now. not sure how attach them...


----------



## Draumabaun85

Waiting with you darling :) hope you get an explanation soon on the confusion :) *hugs* take it easy now :)

I took a IC today, just because I got the lot in the mail today... It eas BFN of course but I had to do it anyway... Think I'll do another in a week, then I'll be CD 27... FX! 

Hope you're all well :)
Btw, my cramps say hi!


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, SJ. We wait for two weeks. My blood draw is on the 27th, but I'll probably be testing around the 25th unless I feel there is a reason to test prior to that. I don't want the phone call saying negative if it's really negative. I want to be prepared either way.

Yup...tv, movies, book, computer, food for me and rest.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ahhhh the lucky frer will have to do it's magic!

Hope you're feeling well!

Lenka I think if you switch the bnb website to the computer and not the mobile version on your phone, you should be able to upload photos. I could never upload any on the mobile version for some reason.

Drauma sorry it was a bfn but you're not out of the game yet!


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey Ladies, I'm on vacation in NB visiting my family but was laying here awake this morning so thought I'd catch up on all of you. 
Terri- I'm excited for you and your blastos and hope they are super sticky! 
Drauma- it's great to see that your Meds helped you along this cycle and ur in the TWW. I took Clomid and it worked great for me :)
Sj- happy to see that you're still in the game and haven't taken a break yet. 
Lenka- you're getting close now! I'm excited for you! My sister had a baby girl last week while I was home, she weighed 9lbs 4 oz and is the cutest lil bundle of snuggles. 
How's Steph and lfrans doing?
Afm- it's a girl! We had a gender reveal party while we were home and told everyone. Pregnancy is going well, just battling restless legs and swollen feet. 
Hugs to you all!


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-Congrats on the baby girl!! I know you have to be so excited...the gender reveal party sounds pretty fun too..and also congrats to your sister and for becoming an aunt! I love being an aunt. 
I'm going to Moncton NB next summer for my motorcycle convention. Are you near there? Anyway, enjoy your vacation and thanks for stopping by. All is well here.

Lenka-How do you like my temperature dip/spike? Looks a little promising to me, but I'm trying not to get my hopes too high. My three embies are still on the refrigerator, and I find myself talking to them. hee hee. I've been loving my new eating plan (i had a spinach/arugula/peach salad yesterday with balsamic vinaigrette, and I've been eating whole grain cereal with blueberries and almond milk for breakfast, and an egg for a snack). The only problem I have with fruit is that it all gets ripe at the same time and then I'm rushing trying to eat it all. I'll have to figure out a fruit maintenance plan.:flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh that's a lovely chart Terri! Can.not.wait.

Tynmeg oh Yeay a girl! Any names picked out? How Cool to be in NB. Now that we're on the east side it'll be easier to visit the eastern provinces.

How are your twws going?

So I just found out a friend who has has such rotten luck for the last few years... A lovely couple, finally got to move back home (they've been looking at jobs there for years) and then could finally try for kids as they made so little money and were in a lot of student loan debt. She's pregnant and yesterday they found out it's twins!!! I can't believe it!! They've been waiting so long. So awesome...


----------



## Draumabaun85

Tynmeg: Yay for a girl!!! :D I am curious as well, any names on top of the list at the moment? :) And congrats on becoming an aunt :)

Steph: Happy to hear luck has changed for your friends, and wow, twins! :D

Terri: I am loving the dip/rise thing you have going on!!! :D And your food sounds delish! :D About the fruit... I always try to buy a variety when I go to the store and buy some that are ready to eat and some that are still not ripe and then I can eat fresh ripe fruit for days :)

SJ, Tynmeg: How are you guys?

AFM: Sorry if TMI but I have so much creamy CM today it's insane! My boobs hurt weirdly as well and the pelvic pain is different and not as permanent as it has been for the las week+.... could I be prepping for ovulation?? Isn't creamy CM the one that comes before ovulation?? Am I going insane? Please advise... Could I have ovulated already? I wish I had remembered to take my temps more consistently... I just can't remember anymore :/ Oh I am soooo confused :wacko:

On another note, look at this apartment I found today... https://www.mbl.is/fasteignir/fasteign/682546/photos/
It looks soooo nice and I really, really want it! There's an open house Monday and we're going to take a look at it, but we think it's going to be sold in 5 minutes, it looks that good on the photos! Do you guys like it? (P.S. The furniture is the owner's and would not come with the house, hehe) The photos from the laundry room and master bedroom are missing for some reason, take that into account :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-thanks for the fruit advice. I'll have to find some easy to go fruit. Hee hee. It seems I always get not ripe fruit. :shrug:

Usually creamy CM is before/after ovulation and the eggwhite/slippery is right before ovulation. Not sure what's going on, really though. Sorry. I'll have to look at your apartment when I get to my computer. Do you guys sign leases there? Would you be able to get it now if you wanted to? Good luck!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank you Terri... I don't know either... My temps have been higher than average last few days... ?

To buy something here I need to get a loan from a bank or take over the loan that is already on the house. Since I own the apartment I live in today I'll have to sell it before I could buy another, or that's at least how I want to do it... But we just want to take a look at this one, knowing that the chance of us getting it is relatively none since we haven't spoken to the bank yet or put mine on sale... Leases here are only ehen you're renting places... Or that's the only lease I know of (language barrier here perhaps). Don't know the "buying a house"-terms in english... :/

How are you ferling Terri? Any discomfort or anything at all to take note of?

Update: i looked up the chart from when I was pg a few months back and the I had 2 days of creamy cm and 2 days after that I got my BFP...! Could this be it again? I'm CD22 today...


----------



## terripeachy

I didn't realize you owned your current place. I thought you rented it. Your understanding is correct. 

Ooh. Now I'm excited about your CM. Do you have more tests hanging around? Maybe you are going to get a BFP this cycle and then we can be bump buddies! Hee hee. 

I don't feel much today. The last two days I had just mild discomfort, but nothing too crazy. Today, I went to the post office, checked the mail and walked around a bit more and I feel pretty much back I normal. I'm still taking it easy though. Keep us updated. 

SJ-how are you babe?


----------



## Draumabaun85

It's so ridiculously expensive to rent in Iceland so it's better to save up and buy a place on a loan... Not everyone can do it but I was lucky and managed to buy the pad. It's at least two times cheaper to take a loan to buy a place than to rent here... :/
Being pump buddies eould be fantastic Terri!!! I'm crossing everything and trying my best to make it happen. Funny thing, DB poured a glass of white wine for me last night with dinner and I could not manage to take a single sip! I have never ever, in the 11 years since I started drinking, experienced aversion to alcohol!!! I sure hope it's a good sign :) DB didn't complain though, he got to drink both glasses, hahaha!
And yes, I have 8 IC tests laying around :)


----------



## lfrans

hey everyone, i still lurk around sometimes in between screaming myles and trying to find time to shower. 

tynmeg yay a girl!!! so exciting!!
terri- fx that its working! you prob wont feel much before a bfp, so no symptoms dont mean anything
drauma. i hope creamy cm is a good sign :) 
steph hows it going??? 

afm myles is awesome! im in love!! he is babbling and starting to roll pver a bit, dr told us to start solids at 4 months, i thought it was early, but we tried and he loves eating! he can sit a bit and is going through the 4 month sleep regression which SUCKS!!


----------



## terripeachy

lfrans-Good to hear from you! I was wondering how things were going. I'm so glad that Myles is doing well...I guess the 4 month regression is where he forgets how to sleep through the night. :shrug: Sorry about that, but I'm sure he'll be back to his regular schedule soon.

Drauma-Housing here can be expensive too, but a lot of times it depends on where you live geographically, and then what type of neighborhood you live in as well. I'm happy you were able to afford a place too...The wine aversion sounds promising!

Football and baseball are on tonight, so I think hubs and I will be flipping channels back and forth. :nope: I don't like that very much. I don't really like the preseason in football because it doesn't mean anything. It's like watching a 4 hour practice. Ugh..have a good night, ladies!


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma that apartment is gorgeous!! Good luck and FX with your symptoms this month.

Tynmeg congrats on your girl :) 

Terri your chart looks very good i am so excited for you!!

Hello everyone else! 

I'm afraid i'm gonna be quite fly by from now on. last month was my last month of trying before the holiday. I will be able to try again in dec/jan. I may go to docs just before then and ask about PCOS as i think i could have a mild form...DF still hasnt got a job so things are quite stressful. 
I wish you all luck and will deffo keep popping in as i cant help myself, and i want to see Terri n Drauma get their BFP's!!

xx


----------



## Essjay86

Oh! and i went back to brunette!!...sorry about the posing selfie, haha. 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/insta-selfie_zps1d32e696.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

SJ- Your hair looks great brown and blonde. You look like a model! Are you still doing your slimming world? I haven't heard about it in a while. Anyway, definitely keep checking back. We will miss you and want to hear all about your trip away. I bet next month you'll get prego since you won't really be trying. :hugs: I'll miss you.


----------



## Draumabaun85

lfrans: happy to hear from you. Hope Myles gets into a good sleep pattern soon :) He sure sounds like a happy baby :)

SJ: We'll miss you, I have PCOS and I manage it mainly by eating healthy and exercising, if I skip out I get the symptoms back... I also take metformin and I used to take spironolactone tablets too but I can't take them now that I'm ttc. I sure hope you don't have PCOS but if you do just remember that it's a phase you can manage (whatever other people and forums might say), it's not a permanent disease. (I believed it was permanent and felt sorry for myself, wrapped myself into cotton and was sad... until I realised that only made things worse. Now that I look after myself better there's almost no cysts left on my ovaries and I only feel some minor side effects of it :) Your hair looks great btw :)

Terri: I'd just start knitting or doing some baby stuff while your DH is watching his sports :) Or watch something you want to watch on the computer while he's watching telly :)

I went for a 8k run yesterday, it was really fun. Next Saturday is my milestona 10k run in the Reykjavik marathon. I think it'll be great fun :) I'll post a photo if I manage to finish it ;) Cramps have changed and are very, very mild now. And my boobs hurt. But I can manage things now, I'm not in excruciating pain in bed anymore, yay! :)


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Terri, loooove your temperatures.... FX! FX! FX! 

EJ, of course it is none of my business, but I truly believe in this saying: life is what happens when you are busy making plans. Maybe you should just go to NTNP mode (not trying not preventing) and you never know... Beautiful hair color on that picture!

Drauma, great attitude and advice to SJ! Btw, I loved that condo for sale, especially the outdoor area. 8k run? Well done, girl! 

Tynmeg, so happy to hear that your are doing great! Same applies to our moms. 

Well, yesterday I went into panic mode. I finally start to realize that the day when I will go into labor is approaching and it is approaching rather fast. I am so afraid of pain. I google how to manage labor pain, what positions to choose, how to breath correctly (you should breath with your abdominal, not your chest). It takes some practice! At least I am all ready, like everything! Nursery, hospital bag, car seat, breast pump, cleaned house, shaved legs, lolol. Pedicure is scheduled for Wednesday. Positive thinking is the only thing I have to work on now. I can manage, right?

My baby has definitely been growing, and I bet he is going to be a tall guy. I am tall myself (5.8, 174 sm) and so is my DF. My baby's head is in my pelvis and he manages to kick my ribs pretty hard each time, even though I have a long torso, even too long for my liking. He also pushes on my stomach, it is very uncomfortable. But he can do what ever he wants, he is the love of my life even though I have never met the guy yet. -))) 

Well, ladies, wish you all a beautiful week!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-My coworker's daughter is having a baby at the end of September, and just today she was telling us that her daughter is freaking out too. I say, there's no sense freaking out because it's coming whether you're scared or not! hee hee. That's no consolation, but Steph had some good ideas, I remember, so hopefully she'll help you. I hope you can get the epidural to ease some of your pain. i'm excited for next month to get here so we can see your bundle of joy. I'm truly so happy for you. It seems like it's been a long time coming. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Lolol thank u Terri! I know, labor is a very natural process and we all will go through it!!! I am not the only one. And of course I want epidural, I will start demanding it as soon as we step inside the hospital. Lol
How are feeling? POAS starts 25th? ;-)


----------



## terripeachy

I'm feeling good. Unfortunately, I am eating goat cheese mixed with cream cheese and spinach and pasta tonight for dinner. I love soft cheese, so i'm eating it now while I can! I have been doing really well on my healthy eating kick. I've noticed though that I'm hungry throughout the day. I bought $50 more in groceries after work because I realize I will need healthy snacks too! The good food just doesn't stay with me like hamburgers and taco salads. HA!!!HA!!

You'll do great when it's time Lenka. I just know it. :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka you will rock labor! The key is to relax through contractions. Just melt into them! The more you practice mental relaxation now, the better! I practiced a lot. I'm not saying this to brag, because I think anyone can do what I did, but I rocked labor. The practice did all the difference. The mentality that you learn before, or during labor, of "just gotta get through this contraction" will help so much with a screaming newborn and excruciatingly painful breastfeeding. You will do so well... And if an epidural helps keep you calm and breathing, go for it! My advice is for when you are not at the hospital yet.

Terri great eating!! You put me to shame! Eat your soft cheeses...the only concern is if they are pasteurized and most cheese in the States is! Phew :D loving your chart fx fx fx.... Cannot wait for you to test!!

Sj your hair is so cute!! I love the ntnp idea from others... Have you thought to try that?

Nice job on the 8k!! Getting in shape is a great feeling , isn't it?

AFM I also went running for the first time postpartum. Things are finally healing! So slow though. I'm supposed to do a 10k trail run in October. We'll see...


----------



## Lenka78

Thanks, dear Steph! I am going to practice mental relaxation. And breathing! We women are so strong, aren't we? ;-)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lenka, you're doing so well! I can tell you about my cousin, she had her baby girl in July and was really scared of the pain that she'd be in during labour. She was always waiting and waiting for things to get a whole lot worse and all of a sudden the baby was born! She didn't believe it. She was preparing for so much pain that she just didn't know it was over when it was. She has a very low pain threshold as well so I was very surprised and it gave me hope that if everything is okay then perhaps we can manage this... And what I've learned from OBEM: Push into your bottom and don't scream, use all the power you have to push :) And don't feel bad about not having everything ready, when the baby comes, the only things they need is milk, nappies and lots of love :)

Terri: You're doing great with changing your food plan. Why are you worried about cheese? Here in Iceland pregnant women are allowed to eat all cheese types. Your chart is looking good, hopefully you're already baking a little baby :D When I eat healthy like I am doing now I need to eat a little bit more often, otherwise I'm starving, but if I make sure I eat a really nutritious breakfast and lunch, the rest of the day is easy. Eating fruit in between and a little bit of nuts helps me along the day.

Steph: Great advice to Lenka, I also believe mental relaxation helps with pain. I have done yoga for 4 years and it's amazing how the relaxation time in the end always makes me lose track of time and feel nothing at all :) How was it to run for the first time again? Love the idea of trail running.... I'll let 10k street run do for now though, I'm not crazy fit...hehe.

AFM: I POAS this morning.... I don't know what the result is.... First I didn't see anything and then I took the test to the window to see it in day light and I swear I saw a faint, faint, faintest of faint line!!! I tried to take pictures but my phone can't take a picture so close up and personal so I couldn't see anything on the photos. I even tried a tweaking tool and I don't see anything, but I swear I saw a line in the window-light!! ARGH! The test tells you to wait for up to 10 minutes and this was within that time period so I must be able to rule out evap line? Perhaps this is just wishful thinking and this was just my brain messing with me, but I'm sure going to test again tomorrow, and the next day! hehe. I'm CD25 today and my temps went up again... oh girls... what to do what to do... I'll give you the "best" photo I took. You can probably not see anything on it unless you're crazy like me... :dohh:

https://i59.tinypic.com/m8dz6w.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I want to see something, but I'm really just not sure. It looks like an ink run, but test again tomorrow and see what happens. It looks like your temps are leveling off, so that's a good thing!

Steph-I did check the goat cheese, and it said pasteurized, so I was pretty sure it was ok. Oh well..my dinner and lunch today are delicious! hee hee. I did get lots of fruits, string cheese for a snack and yogurt and such, so I think today will be a successful day without being so hungry.

I'm actually getting a little excited/nervous for testing day too. I know that the progesterone will make my temps increase, but I have never had such steady numbers post O. fxfxfx. hee hee.


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, thank you for your support also! :hugs: I hope I am going to be like your cousin: "That is it? It was not that bad!"!!! :happydance: Regarding your test: I can see a second line where you put arrows, but what is the third line, next to it on the right? Give it 24 hr and test again!!! I have a good feeling... 

Terri, yay for healthy eating!!! :thumbup: I am also so excited for your testing day! :happydance: 

Steph, does breastfeeding still hurt? :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank you Lenka :) :hugs: The line on the far right is something that always shows up on these tests... I have no idea what it is.... :/ Glad to hear I'm not seeing things... I really think there's a tiny little fainty there... Definitely testing again tomorrow morning :D I am feeling today exactly like I was feeling when I was in Denmark and found out I was pg... My back is not hurting at all (which is weird for me because it hurts every single day for years) and I have a funny feeling in my uterus area and sore boobs but just a little bit. This is the same feeling I had when I just had to take a test in the middle of the day in Denmark and got a positive... I sure hope it's a good sign! :) FX FX FX FX and if I get a BFP in the next days please send me sticky bean dust :) :kiss: 

Terri: Aren't you tempted just to start testing? I love testing


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Everyone has been asking me about testing, but at 5dpt, the embryos are still implanting and the hcg wouldn't show up right now, so no, I'm not really that eager to test if I'm going to get a BFN. I think the earliest I would get something is at 7 dpt. Plus I really can't stand those IC's, but I'm too cheap to waste FRERs. I have four FRERs. I guess I bought them at a moment of weakness some time ago. I have three in one box, and Stephanie's lucky one sitting out by itself. :)

Your signs sound super promising, so I hope you do get a positive tomorrow. I can't wait now! hee hee. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Ah ok, now I understand :)
Lucky you, we don't have these FRER tests here :/ it's either IC's or normal tests that are just like the IC's just with plastic around it, really... Hehe. If I get a positive sometime soon I'll buy a proper test though to show DB, there's no fun in showing the IC's, I tried that already last time ;)
Now we just wait.... i'm going to go for a quick run to take my mind off things :) :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma! I SEE it! I swear i do.


and Terri your chart looks great, looks like its going triphasic to me.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Is it really only 5 dpt? I guess so. It feels like way longer (preaching to the choir huh?) So transfer day 1 they are already implanted? In that case...you could definitely get a bfp soon. Ugh!!! Cannot wait!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Lenka no bf does not hurt anymore! It took almost 3 weeks to stop hurting, and it was so awful. So many times I said, crying "that's it...NEVER AGAIN. This is my last feed!" And sure enough I'd feed her again the next time. :wacko: I am no breastfeeding purist I'm just lazy :haha: the idea of messing with bottles seemed like too much work and I did not want to bother. The first six weeks were insanely hard...now they are much better and I can just shove a boob in her face at night and pass right out again! Plus...it's nice for bonding (saves money!!!!)

Drauma... I'm not sure if I see anything to be honest but test again tomorrow and maybe it will be darker! Will be doing my middle of the night bnb check to see if this is your month!

Obsessively watching Orange is the New Black. Anyone watch it? Not something I'd recommend to my grandmother but I LOVE how they portray the prison system so accurately. Very messed up system in the US!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Why do I have crosshairs NOW????!?!? Oh FF is losing it on me I think.
Well, took a test this morning that was as negative as negative can be :/ So I guess I'm waiting for AF or another test in a week or something...

I haven't seen Orange yet. I really want to watch it but I haven't got the time at the moment, watching some other shows that occupy all my time.


----------



## terripeachy

I saw your crosshairs this morning, Drauma! FFoe is crazy..I guess because you didn't have a lot of other temps to go by, and the last few days you've been consistent, maybe they figured YOU knew it was close to O time, so they just played along. Oh well...Keep testing!

I have heard good things about Orange, but I haven't watched it. I watched Orphan Black, a show about clones, and it was really good. I just finished Season 2. And now I have to wait for Season 3.


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, the test was negative? -((( maybe test again tomorrow? -/


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yeah... it was BFN. Think I'll test again on the weekend. Terri, when are you testing? I want to get rid of the cross hairs, do you know how to?


----------



## terripeachy

My temp dropped again this morning. Now my boring wait is really starting to make me super nervous. 

You could go into settings and do a manual override. I think you could hen make your own crosshairs if you wanted. That's what I have been doing for my IUI and IVF cycles. That's why my line is blue and not red.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Try not to worry too much Terri... Try to keep your mind off things until you know everything for sure (AF or BFP).... If it makes you feel any better I have seen charts that ended with a BFP that had two dips like yours.... and even more... look at this one: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Cha...1408616095;1;2e6fcb7cfdfc28ea1f545a531d60a20d this one is 37 and had IUI.
So you're not out! I'm sending you all the best positive thoughts I have :hugs:

And about my chart... I don't know when I o'ed so I don't think I can override... :/ Should I just guess when I think it was?


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I wouldn't worry about the crosshairs.It's just a computer program...You're going to get a BFP soon and you'll never have to look at charts again, so I would just leave it. I'm going to look at the chart you posted. Ooh that was a good example. Thanks for being positive. You're right. A lot can happen in a week, I suppose. I'm just getting tired of waiting around.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yeah.. waiting is boring but the best things on life are worth waiting for so we just need to keep our heads up and be patient, we can't rush miracles :) :kiss: :hug:


----------



## Tynmeg

Drauma-sorry your TWW is giving you symptoms/possible BFPs/BFNs. That is hard to go through emotionally. Your time is coming...this may sound strange but every time I got my BFP was on my second cycle of Clomid. Even with this BFP, I took Clomid the cycle before I knew I was trying so that I'd be on my second cycle of it when we tried. So if this turns out not to be your month, next month is that much more promising. 
Terri- been thinking about you and wondering if it was time to test yet but I see that it's not. Keeping my FX that this is your time. And btw I was in Moncton, NB twice while I was there. I used to live there, I love that city. There's a lot of French as it's a bilingual city but no worries everyone speaks English too. 
Steph- 3 weeks of horrible breastfeeding pain eh? I really want to do it for many reasons but I'm not sure I can tough it out like you did. 
Lenka- it's so awesome that you get to meet your lil one soon. We just got home from vacation and I've been unpacking all the stuff family bought us for our shower, this makes it all really real. Some people have us money so yesterday we bought a swing and a diaper genie. I have today and tomorrow off work so thinking we're going to clean out her room and start getting some things ready. ;)
Lfrans- great to hear from you! I hope Myles gets through his sleep regression quickly. 
Sj- love your hair, hopefully you'll stay with the group even if you're taking a couple months off. 
We think her name will be Lennix Emily Danielle... Nothing concrete but it seems to be what we come back to and love the most.


----------



## Essjay86

Tynmeg thats a beautiful name :)

Terri Drauma gl to you both!! xx


----------



## terripeachy

Tynmeg-I like your baby's name as well. Thanks for the good vibes. I'm feeling better this afternoon, that's for sure.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Love the name Lennix Emily Danielle! Is it out of the blue or does anyone in your families have any of these names? Love it!

Glad you're feeling better Terri and thank you SJ!

Now it's the moment of truth.... am I going insane?? I really do believe there's a line on this morning's test!!! I can see it a lot better with my eyes cus I have a crappy phone (even though it's iPhone 5, the camera is crap!) But I took a photo and tweaked it in two ways and I really do see a line, hehe. Let's play this game again... do YOU see a line too? 
It should be the one next to the control line... not the line that always appears further to the left.... please tell me I'm not crazy.... :flower:

https://i60.tinypic.com/mk7v9d.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/2ry0x29.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/2n1t7bm.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/2nb6kya.png


----------



## terripeachy

I can see it this time around. fxfxfx. Try again in two days..how are you feeling?


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm feeling happy and up beat. Maybe because I'm excited for the run tomorrow... 6000 people running my distance and many more running the longer distances... :) My boobs are not really sore anymore and I'm just not feeling anything specific really.... well, apart from the fact that I don't want any candy or sodas or unhealthy foods, very not like me at all!! I bought a chocolate bare yesterday at the store just out of habit and it's still in my drawer, I just don't want it! I have never experienced this before... Hope it's a good sign!

How are you feeling Terri?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Holy cow drauma I definitely see it!!! Fxfx for a sticky bean!

Terri your temp went back up again how are you feeling? Will you test tomorrow??

Tynmeg what a cool name....where did you come up with it?


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, yay!!!!!! :happydance: Fx!!! Listen, maybe you should skip that run tomorrow? 
Terri, ur temp looks good! :hugs:
Steph, shoot I am scared of labor anyway, especially its beginning and our way to hospital, which is about 50 min away... wanted to ask you do u get a decent amount of sleep nowadays? :flower:
Tynmeg, beautiful name, really happy for u. :flower:
SJ, how are you? :hugs:
Attaching a couple of pictures of our nursery. And my bump and pedicure. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140819_085527.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20140819_085822.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20140820_175338.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I'm excited for your run too. It's fun running with thousands of other people. They will keep you motivated to keep going. Just look at the person ahead of you and think of how tired they are getting and that you can pass them with no problems. Better to start slow and pass people than to start really fast and having everyone pass you. You'll do great! And after you run it you can rest for your remaining pregnancy! hee hee.

Lenka-The nursery looks great, and so does your bump and your toes! Really good pictures. It's so sunny there!

Steph-I'm glad my temperature went back up a little. It didn't have anywhere else to go really, but whatever. I'm definitely feeling more positive, but still not super happy just yet. I'm going to test on Sunday after my bestie's party. I am going to drink for her toast, and not for the rest of the night. I would feel bad if I found out I'm prego on Saturday morning and then drank that night. 

Hi SJ!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yes Lenka I do get sleep! And my baby sleeps pretty poorly for her age, too. I mean, not terrible I guess but she eats every 2 to 3 hours (so time to feed, burp, change, settle and I get 2 and a half hour chunks and 2 hour chunks). She's a chubby eating monster! And don't be afraid of labor, just roll with it. Trust me...that is the best thing you can do for yourself! There's no way of getting out of labor so resistance is futile hehe. Oh and once baby is here...the postpartum hormones are no joke. Just pm or Facebook me if you have it if you need to vent to someone who will understand! Time is coming soon and we're all so excited for you :hugs:

Terri fine keep us waiting then. Have you been symptom spotting at all? Have fun at the party!

Drauma good for you on the run...running is so good for you and maybebaby!! Praying for a sticky bean.

Any other plans this weekend? I think we'll take it easy. I've taken Emma all around the state by myself this week and she's tired and fussy.

Oh! And yesterday we got the piano!! I found one on craigslist!!! There will be Christmas music by the wood stove during the holidays. We now have a home. :cloud9: anyone play any instruments? I also play the flute and accordion.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Glad to hear you can see it too guys, I was really starting to fear I was going crazy... But now I'm super excited - well I'm relaxed, but have this happy feeling inside and I hope it stays :) I'll test again soon with a proper test.
Thank you for the sticky bean dust girls, I really need it :) FX FX FX FX

Lenka: nursery looks great and wow, enjoy looking at your toes while you can, hehe :) Looking good!

I like the idea of testing after the party Terri, it's also nice to not having to go someplace right after testing :) I am crossing everything for you!! Glad your temp went up a bit.... hope this is it! :)

I am so super excited, I called in at a radio station that was giving away Justin Timberlake tickets for Sunday evening and I've been trying for 3 days to call in (they are giving tickets every day this week).... guess what... after something like 100 busy signals I got through and I WON!!! 2 tickets to see JT in a concert hall here in Iceland this Sunday, gift certificate for a restaurant and a clothes store, a case of beer and some huge basket of Label M hair products!! Here's a picture of the radiohost and the things I won!! https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....074_548446405281747_2975306277099757756_o.jpg I'm going to collect this in half an hour when I finish work and I am so super excited! :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Then later today, a real estate agent is coming to my place to estimate how much my apartment is worth so I can put it on sale! :D Everything seems to be going great for me today.... hope it sure is a BFP and I get a confirmation soon :)


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome Drauma. Today is your lucky day!! Enjoy the concert!!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Drauma what a fab couple of days youve had!! I definitely see it :)

Me being me i wouldn't do the run, but i know nothing haha. are u going to do a frer?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank you guys. 
I took another IC this morning and this time is definitely a BFP, no tweaking on the photo necessary, just very visible straight away. 

https://i60.tinypic.com/25smr9g.jpg

It's still faint of course because this is very early on but I think I'm allowed to say I'm pregnant and hoping for the stickiest bean this time. I'm up early and I am going to run, I don't believe moderate exercise has any bad effect on little beans, I believe in continuing on with normal life while you can and just don't do anything stupid. I'm going to enjoy the run, the weather is dry and cloudy, perfect for running so I won't be too warm :)

SJ I'm not doing a FRER because there's only one person selling them in Iceland in a private sale, the same ones that have the IC's, and it costs a fortune there. Can't buy it in any stores for a normal price and ordering from the internet is not an option either because so few internet stores send to Iceland and if they do it is very expensive...

Just going to try and stay calm until I get the first scan at 6 weeks+ and this time around I'm hoping for a little miracle heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma!! Congratulations!! I am so excited for you. Today is such a big day...you're prego, you have a race, the concert tomorrow, putting your house up for sale. What a fab weekend! Have fun today. :wohoo: :happydance:

I see you changed your chart around too. I had to laugh at that when I looked this morning.


----------



## Lenka78

Yes, Drauma, you are pregnant dear!!! Congratulations!!! It IS your sticky bean!!! Have a wonderful day. And btw why do you want to sell your current apartment? Just curious.
Terri, waiting for your BFP on Sunday!!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank youuuuu I am trying to stay calm until I can have a check up in 2-3 weeks or so... i'll keep you posted :)
Can't wait for your test results tomorrow Terri!!! FX FX FX FX!!!
Why did you laugh at my chart? Do you think I should change the O'date? I had to do something because I know FFoe wouldn't agree with me getting BFP's on CD4 or what they said I was, hehehe.

Lenka, my apartment has only one bedroom, living room, kitchen and bathroom. It is really nice but it is small so we really want to find a bigger place for tha future :) i love my apartment though, been here for 7 years, but I know there's another great one for me somewhere out there :)

Run went okay.... I am such a clumsy person, after 6,5k I sprained my ankle and fell straight to the ground, scraped my knee in the process and everything... I sat there for a few minutes trying to figure out if I was ok or not.... I decided to keep running, my ankle was all numb and stuff so I had no pain in a short while. I finished the last 3.5k with a bad ankle and a huge blister on the other foot. BUT, I finished!!! So happy I managed... took me a while though because of all this, 1 hour 40 minutes... But hey, I can now say I ran 10k for the first time! :D A friend of mine finished her first whole marathon (42k) in 4 hours and 4 minutes, I'm so proud of her! She's only been running for 3 years!!! Now I'm home resting my leg and keeping it elevated... will try to go downtown later today to see all the concerts and fire work show and meet people :) Hope you have a great weekend darlings :)


----------



## Essjay86

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :) xxx


----------



## terripeachy

Nice job on finishing your race, even with a bad ankle and a blister. You did it!!!

I laughed because you changed it, that's all. I still hate that program, but it gives me something to do, so whatever. 

Hope you feel better after giving your ankle a little bit of a rest. Have fun tonight!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Congrats!!! Now you have a war story to brag about hehe. I can't imagine doing a full marathon. I've done a half before but there's a huge difference between the two!

Terri holding my breath for tomorrow! How have you been feeling? Have fun tonight. Btw I totally agree on the preseason games being pointless. Backups vs backups.


----------



## Draumabaun85

My ankle is messed up... it's really swollen and turning dark in colour... ugh. Walked around down town last night and was absolutely dead when I came back home and now I'm just all sore and I have bruises and scratches all over my body, haha. Soooo bad! And tonight I'll be standing for 5 hours at the concert! Lol... Just my luck!

TERRI: IT'S TESTING DAY!!! :test:

Not trying to be super excited but I am... hope you are too :) :hugs:
We are here for you no matter what happens, remember that :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

The verdict is in and I got a BFN. :cry: My temperature was 98.0 this morning, so I kind of expected it. Last night at the party, I was just cramping, cramping. I think AF is trying to show up, but my meds aren't letting her so I will just feel crampy for the next couple days.

I'm going on a motorcycle ride in a few, so it'll be good to focus on something else other than my stupid body. I guess we'll just have to try this again and see what happens next time.

Sorry you're feeling so bad, Drauma. Eat some protein and your muscles should start feeling a little better. Doesn't it feel good to be a champion, though? hee hee. That always made me feel better after a race. <3


----------



## Draumabaun85

oh no, now I'm sad :( I was so sure about your cycle... :cry:

But I think it's great that you sound so content with it and ready to try again. Perhaps you can think of it as this having been a test round to get everything right and next time is the real deal. I'm sending you all the hugs I have and hopes for you being able to pick yourself up quickly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Tynmeg

Sorry about the BFN Terri. :( I love your positivity and how you are already looking forward to your next try. Your BFP is coming, Hugs!

Congratulations Drauma! That is fantastic news and good sign that your lil bean is sticking as your line keeps getting darker. I pray for the stickiest bean for you. Hope your ankle feels better soon, congrats on finishing 10k, that is awesome.


----------



## Essjay86

So Sorry to hear that Terri :(
Btw your picture is so beautiful. x

Oh Drauma i cant believe you hurt your ankle and now you have to stand for 5 hours! Nightmare!

I made Toffee cake today with homemade toffee sauce, it was so delish! I totally need to get back on the dieting soon. I might temp tomorrow and do it vaginally and see how it goes, i know i'm due to ovulate next friday-ish so it will be interesting to see if its as jagged as prev months. 
Although i shouldn't try i still want too. naughty huh.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies..I still have to go in for my blood test on Wednesday, but I'm ok. The ride did me a lot of good. Hubs has no idea that I've tested. I was crying a lot yesterday, and he said 'We only have a few more days to wait. It'll be ok.' I'll just tell him on Wednesday, and then I'll be sad all over again because he will be sad as well.

SJ-Your DF is going to know you're temping if he hears your thermometer beeping, right? Does yours beep? I'm nervous that he's going to get mad but excited you're trying again. sneaky sneaky, but I love it.


----------



## lfrans

congrats drauma!! woohoo

terri, so sorry. i really thougt this would be your onth. :(


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I am waiting till Wednesday!!! Today was too early to test!


----------



## StephtheHiker

So sorry Terri we all thought it was your month. Wish I could give you hugs so a virtual one will have to do. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so very happy you have your little frozen ones so next time you'll get your bfp!!

Glad you got a ride in and some time to process by yourself. Is the process easier this time with no retrieval needed? I still want to hope that this was too early for you!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hope that testing was too early for you, I mean


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies..I thought it was my month too. I'll really know on Wednesday but not feeling it. I'm exhausted thinking about it anymore at this point. My energy was focused for the last 10 days on this transfer.

It ended up that I didn't have any to freeze, so if we do this again (which I am almost 100% sure we will), I will have to start all over. Thankfully my mother left me some money for my inheritance, so we have a chance to do it again. And..I know a lot of people save for it, but we won't have to do that. I don't really have a lot of time to save because I'm older (ha ha), so I owe this all to my mother.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Let's see what Wednesday brings Terri... if it's all negative news again then you have the support system to help you through the disappointment :hugs:
It's good to hear you can do it again with no money issues :) Glad you'll try it again if it comes to that. Your avatar photo is really pretty!!!

Justin Timberlake came, saw and concurred Iceland last night. Biggest indoor concert we've ever had and everything went really well. He is said to be really happy and he is said to be staying here for a few more days just because he wants to see more of the country... here's a picture he put on Facebook yesterday from his adventures here :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....2_10152343167812098_6064433114304015166_n.jpg

My ankle was not happy about last night though, haha. Went to the mall at 5pm, the buses to the concert are went from there very regularly so we took one at 5:45 and the house opened at 6pm. The warm up band, Gusgus, played and then some DJ and at 9pm JT came on and finished just before 11. Then we had to wait with the thousands of people for the buses but we were home around 12 midnight, so it was okay. Here's a yahoo recording from the concert. Only thing is it's on loop so you can't watch it from the beginning, just need to start where it is or wait for it to start over :) https://screen.yahoo.com/live/event/justin-timberlake

I have really, really sore boobs today but nothing else... Thnking about e-mailing my ob/gyn and asking if I can have 2 blood tests, just to make sure everything is progressing as it should... I am a bit burned after last time... How is everyone?

Oh and SJ, definitely do some NTNP babydance if you feel like it :)


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,
I am 38 weeks today and I have to tell u I am so ready for my little guy to come out into my arms. My back hurts, I cant find a comfortable position after 7pm, at night I move from our bed to a guests bed and back again. To conclude, I am tired, I am ready. Tomorrow is a growth scan, keeping my fingers crossed that the baby is at least 3 kilos. 
Hope u all feeling good. Hugs


----------



## Essjay86

NTNP babydance? I have no idea what that is, but i'm full of a cold today. I decided not to temp. i dont even have any ovulation test things, im literally gonna just guess and tell my self i'm not really trying haha. Denial is the way forward!

Aw Terri i'm glad you have the money to go again :)

Aw Lenka, it must be so painful, it'll be over soon and Baba will be here :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lenka: I'm ready with you!! Must be so tiring feeling like this... Try to keep your mind occupied on other things though because baby could come tomorrow or in 4 weeks (well, at least in Iceland, women here are not induced before it's 42 weeks)... What I'm trying to say is that if you sit down now and just wait it will drive you crazy :hug: 
Try to do at least one task every day that way you always have something to look forward to and it's always less than a day away :)

SJ: i'll stop sugarcoating it, I'm talking about having sex while not trying but not preventing :) since you don't feel like temping and testing, just ease up and enjoy life and see if things happen on their own :) fall is getting closer and closer and the time of romantic candles and home cooked meals is upon us :) such a romantic tkme of year I think :)


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, btw how are u feeling? When are going to take a test again?


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm feeling good apart from my bruises and cuts after the fall... I have sore boobs and I've had to pee like 15 times today, really weird. Didn't know symptoms appeared so early... I was wondering if I was maybe a few days further along than the 4+2 I assumed... What do you think, you who have experienced this?
My doctor is on vacation until 27th and then I'm hopefully going in for bloodwork to see if hcg levels are progressing as they should... Then I have an appointment on September 9th for an early scan to see if there's a heartbeat... I will probably buy a test tomorrow and test sometime this week... I am pretty content while my temps are staying up but I'm not stressing, hopefully everything goes well this time :) FX

Btw. The real estate agent called today and told us she estimates my apartment to sell for $200.000 (£120.000) which is exactly what I was hoping for... A 3 bedroom place like we are looking for will cost little under twice that so it's all good :)


----------



## Lenka78

When I got my BFP I remember having very sore boobs for a few days, they were as on fire. Then a lovely period of peeing every 30 minutes came. I visited more public restrooms in California in 9 months than I did in Phila in 10 years. No kidding. -)))


----------



## terripeachy

Great news about your house, Drauma, and the concert sounded like a lot of fun. Did you go with DB, or your girlfriend?

SJ-Yeah, NTNP (not trying, not preventing) sex. Those were the days. hee hee. Well, I guess I had that when I was on BCP, but that's NTP. hee hee. 

Lenka-Yeah, I guess you shouldn't get too excited just yet because you will go crazy. You still have a couple more weeks, so just try to get as comfy as you can, and if you have to keep moving beds, so be it. Don't rush little Brandon. He'll come out when he's ready, AND it'll be easier if he's ready to be here. :hugs: You can do it.


----------



## Draumabaun85

The days of blood works are upon us... I had the first one today, Terri's tomorrow and Thursday I have my second blood test.

FX FX FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

When do you get today's results? I have a small glimmer of hope in the back of my mind, but if it's negative, I'm hoping hubs will let me get a foster dog for a couple weeks. Shhh. It's a secret. Actually, either way he might! Hee hee. Hope the results are great, Drauma. I'll post as soon as I hear something.


----------



## Draumabaun85

That's fantastic Terri, fostering will keep your mind occupied no matter what the verdict :) I am hoping and praying with you and crossing fingers and toes :)

I'm expecting an e-mail or a call from my doctor sometime Wednesday, I'll let you know asap, then if this is the real deal I will take test two Thursday to see if HCG levels have doubled... FX

Just came back from the movies, we saw 'Let's be cops', we liked it! A bit silly at times but funny and exciting :) exactly what I needed to ease my mind a bit ;)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Absolutely checking in for blood test results for you two! Oh I sure hope it's great news for you guys.

Emma had her two month vaccines today...she was NOT a happy camper at all. She's been screaming in pain...if she'd fall asleep she'd be happier...


----------



## Lenka78

I second Steph, dear ladies! Poor Emma, hugs! 
My boy gained 500 grams in the last two weeks, which is what we were hoping for! And his weight now is healthy 3 kilos or 6.6 pounds! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Great news Lenka!! Keep us posted, too.

Also Terri I didn't say...your profile pic is adorable . you two are a good looking couple!!


----------



## Lenka78

Thanks Steph. Yes, Terri you are so beautiful on ur avatar picture! Love the colors of the top too.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm so happy the baby gained weight, Lenka. Hopefully he'll stop gaining now, right? A few more weeks!!

Thanks for the compliments. I got that dress at Sears. It's a springy maxi sundress and it's really cute. Kyle and I only take pics when we're looking fab. Hee hee. 

My appt. is 15 minutes earlier than normal so I'm up early. Talk soon.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Lenka: Great to hear your boy is at a healthy weight now :happydance:

Steph: Awwww, poor Emma, I hate vaccines and needles so I know how she feels! Luckily the pain goes away quickly :) I used to work at a hospital where bloodwork is done and I can tell you I was told the usual reason why babies cry is that they don't like it when they're held still like that, sometimes with a bit of force when they're injected, the pain from the needle doesn't really hurt them because their skin and everything is so soft.

Can't wait to hear your results Terri! Well, and mine, I still haven't heard from the doctor but hopefully soon... I had the most vivid dream about my doctor calling and telling me there was no hcg in my blood and what I saw on the tests had just been evap-lines. I was devastated when I woke up! Hopefully this just means the opposite and everything is as it should be... keep FX-ing please :) :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

What a scary dream! I think dreaming is a good sign, in general though, so even if it was a bad dream, I'm feeling really good about this pregnancy. This has to be it for you. I hope the doctor tells you that your hcg is sky high, and that you've been prego for a while! hee hee. 

My bloodwork tech said 'If it's positive, I'll see you on Friday.' I didn't think about the next steps, so I thought that was nice of her. If it's negative she'll see me in about 3 weeks because I have to go back on BCP for a couple weeks, and then it's the whole ultrasound/shot routine again. Booooo...c'mon positive. hee hee.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Awesome! When do you hear from them with the results??? 
C'MON POSITIVE!!!! :hugs: :kiss: FX FX FX

Still not a word from my end. Waiting in agony over here.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Cmon!!!!

Drauma I hate dreaming like that...the first trimester is always such a roller coaster. I would have tons of those kind of dreams, too. About the needle, I was surprised but it was definitely pain from the needle. She was looking all curious and content at me and then I saw the look of shock when it registered what happened and then the screaming started. She slept so well last night so it hasn't been as terrible as I was expecting. A rough evening is totally doable to keep her protected from whooping cough.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Ok ok, first results are in:

HCG U/l........................ 291 
Progesterone nmol/l............ 25,9

This means that I should be around 4w+2d at the moment and values should increase enormously in tomorrow's test.

FX FX FX FX FX FX


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, great results!!! Waiting for Terri....


----------



## terripeachy

I got my results back and there is no baby in my belly. :cry:

My doctor called me and he was surprised that my results were negative because he said my embryos were great. He said that he was happy that I want to try again :dohh:, and he will give me more medicine in the beginning. We'll get to the specifics when I call them and tell them that AF is here, but he likes the medicine that I took and I responded well. Onwards and upwards, but it still sucks.

Congratulations Drauma! Those are fantastic numbers for a first beta. :)


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Terri, sorry to hear that. It's great that your trying again and no need to change anything. Life is testing but good things come to those who wait. (thats my mantra at the moment)

And Drauma, thats great news! It' confuses me how your 4 weeks? I dont get that, because i thought you only count from implantation?

I had the day off work today as i felt so ill. I have a cold. not as bad as flu, but still tired and snotty. xx


----------



## StephtheHiker

Dang it Terri!! So sorry to hear but it's great news that you responded so well to the medicine. So how about that foster dog?

Drauma those are most excellent numbers!

Sj most places count from the day of your last period which isn't terribly accurate. Sorry about your cold. What rotten luck in August!!


----------



## terripeachy

I get to pick up the foster dog after work! That's the good news! She is a 3 month old terrier/collie mix they say, and she just had her spay surgery and got an infection on her incision. So, we'll only have her for a week, but it'll be nice having her. And I think they said right now she's 8 pounds. So small! I told the foster coordinator that I was nervous about having a pup in the crate for 8 hours, but she said it will be ok. I hope so.

Sj-Sorry you're feeling bad today. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. I'm ready for a :wine: and a :coffee:


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, fook.... but you are not going to give up, are you? We are here to support you. You can do it! Next month then!!!! Hugs. 
SJ, sorry about the cold. Is it getting colder there? September is almost here.... 
Steph, Drauma, hugs to you too -)))


----------



## terripeachy

Here's a picture of Lexi. She's 8 pounds and 100% cute. And she has already peed and pooped in.the.house. I guess this is my consolation prize. hee hee. I'll get her to start going outside.She's finally started to calm down a bit, so I'm happy, but hubs will be home any minute, and she'll get excited all over again.
 



Attached Files:







Lexi picture.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh my gosh so cute!!!! Except peeing AND pooping in the house. Wow 8lbs and peeing on you is kind of like a baby though...

Good luck on keeping her calm and house training!


----------



## terripeachy

Haha! I guess I'm happy she's not peeing and pooping on me. I'll have her for a week. She's adorbs.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh noooo Terri, now I'm sad :( So sorry it didn't work this time :( :cry:
Happy to hear that it won't be long for you start again and that there won't be any need to change things. Like I said before, this was just a practice round, next time I'm sure it'll work. It just has to. Try to keep positive because that helps the body in every possible way :) :hug:
Lexi is just adorable!!! I guess when you have such a cute doggie it doesn't matter that they poop or pee indoors, hehe! They're just too cute! :) How did she react when DH got home?

SJ so sorry to hear you have the flu!! And in August of all times! The flu has been going around here in Iceland these past few weeks and luckily I haven't cought it yet and hopefully never will *knock on wood* get well soon!
My last period started July 26th so that would make me 4w+5d (you count from that day and not implantation day because you count from the time the egg starts the process and that's why pregnancy is 40 weeks (women with long cycles usually count from 2 weeks before ovulation date)) but the blood results showed a bit lower hcg levels than that so according to them I should be around 4w+3d today. 40 weeks and 4 of them don't really count because 2 of them is before you're pregnant and the next 2 you don't know you're pregnant so women know about their pregnancy for 36 weeks... :)

Hugs to all of you :hugs:

Had my second test today and will hear from the doctor sometime this afternoon... trying to stay calm but I am nervous... :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sure your results will be great, Drauma. I can't wait to hear what they are!

Thanks for the support all. Lexi loved hubs. He's not a big dog person, but for some reason, dogs always like him and are attracted to them. He likes her too. I can tell already. She only had the one accident when we first got home, and she's been good about going to the bathroom outside the rest of the night and this morning. But, Im watching her like a hawk too though. 

It's almost our holiday weekend so I'm getting excited. 1.5 days more of work. I'm leaving early tomorrow. Have a great one.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh, wish I was going on holiday Terri. You deserve it! :)
Glad to hear Lexi and hubs get well together. If she's still adorable in a week do you think you'll want to keep her? I wouldn't be able to let them go after fostering them for a while, I would just cry haha, I get so attached!

Well... the results are in:
HCG U/l.... today: 501 (Tuesday: 291)

Progesterone nmol/l.... today: 32,8 (Tuesday: 25,9)

My doctor is really happy with these results and wished me a happy pregnancy! 
I am this close to bursting into tears at the office (happy tears) but I need to get my act together! I have the six weeks ultrasound September 9th to see if there's a heartbeat, appointment with a doctor September 12th and first meeting with midwife October 12th. Wow, things move quickly all of a sudden!! I need some time to process things but I think I can start to get a bit excited :) Hopefully we'll hear a heartbeat September 9th and then I can jump from joy :)


----------



## Lenka78

Great results, Drauma!! Now waiting till the ultrasound with you, hopefully with my baby in my arms... Just woke up and my back hurts already... 
Terri, have they ever checked your estradiol level? Just read on another forum that its low level means thin lining and unsuccessful implantation... I still cant leave your lining alone, just tell me to back off if you have heard enough.


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Great numbers! I told you all would be well. Now we wait a few more weeks for the ultrasound. The 9th is really right around the corner. Yay for fast moving testing. hee hee.

My lining is good. They monitor it every other day when I get my ultrasounds. And I take estradiol after retrieval, and until the date of the pregnancy test. I think we just had dumb embryos, hee hee. Well, not dumb, I just don't think they continued multiplying, which is why I didn't have any to freeze either. That's nobody's fault but the cells. I think my body is working exactly the way it should. The only thing that I MIGHT consider would be the genetic testing, but I'll have to ask my doctor about that and the costs and such. The only risk is that sometimes the embryos don't stick around after testing, depending on what specifically they do. Last time I didn't have enough to risk testing, though.


----------



## Lenka78

I got it, Terri. Good to hear. -))) Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## Essjay86

Aw thanks guys, i am feeling better today, just not 100%, It's been pretty cold here the past few weeks, but they say a heatwave is coming next week. haha, i will believe it when i see it.

Terri your foster pup is SO cute hehe. I do believe having a pet is a good start at preparing yourself for kids. My cat is like a child!! 

Drauma all looks good for you :) and i cant believe they start counting from the day of the last period!! thats crazy, i always wondered how those tests say 1-2 weeks etc.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Steph, Tynmeg, Lenka..? When did you start getting nauseous? It sure must be too early at 4 1/2 week?? Today and yesterday on my route to work I felt so queasy and sweat came on my forehead.... The only way to stop it was by eating whatever I could find in the car, yesterday a banana and today my fruit smoothie... :wacko:


----------



## Tynmeg

Normally the nausea doesn't hit that quickly but the biggest thing I learnt is that there are no rules. I was really dizzy in my first trimester and nausea would come and go...the worst around 8 weeks. Try to eat something carb related like toast first thing in the morning. Waiting to eat was never a good idea, it would set my whole day up to be awful. Oh and eat whatever it is your body is allowing you to eat. It will help with being nausea. Eating something because it's good for you even though it seems to be on your food aversion list at the moment only leads to a bad time both emotionally and physically. Lol.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yeah, good advice thank you. I always eat my breakfast at work, perhaps I should stop that and try to eat a little at home.... I'll try that next week, see if it changes things. 

I got myself a new ticker... mainly because this is still a bit unreal to me so I thought I'd see the progress with these tickers and see if it makes this more real. Well, if it doesn't go the way we want I'll just get back to my TTC tickers, no harm done.

My plans for the weekend are relaxing tonight, DB is going out with work mates... tomorrow we're going for a little celebratory brunch at a fancy restaurant, then a big delicatessen food market in the concert hall and then there's a house warming party at our friend's house in the evening. Sunday will probably be relaxing day as well :) Hope you have a fantastic weekend all! :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Everyone is different! Mine started at around that time...close to 5 weeks and well, you got to hear me whine about it for 3 months. Remember it will eventually pass...and get worse before it gets better to be honest! Weeks 8 to 10 seem to be the worst for most people. As tynmeg said, eat what you crave and try to eat something good in the meantime. Your baby is living off stores anyway for the first trimester so if you lose weight (you will) don't worry so much. Babies that are meant to stick around are resilient little buggers! If they aren't meant to be, then there's not so much you can do :( Pregnancy, TTC, motherhood...so much is out of our control! It's a very tough pill to swallow sometimes.

Weekend plans include building a clothesline, hiking, and to the brew pub with friends. Last weekend kd summer. We are already raking leaves here!! Are the leaves changing for you guys yet? Seems so early...


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, my nausea hit at week 6 and lasted till week 17. Every day, day and night. It was awful. But hey, no regrets here. -)) I was craving french fries and cold fruits, yes, fruits had to be out of a fridge... 
My weekend? Sofa, TV, bed, sofa, TV, bed... and its a long weekend here, in the US.


----------



## terripeachy

I READ (haha) that ginger can settle your stomach, so look for some ginger snaps (cookies), or ginger candy. Not sure if it's true, but that's what my book said. Also, like Tynmeg said...eat what you can, when you can. If you're body isn't feeling fruits and veggies, but you can eat toast/butter, go for it! It also said to have a little snack right before you go to bed just to keep your blood sugar where it should be through the night.

My plans are to go to a fantasy football draft on Sunday. Tomorrow, I have to take Lexi to meet her new mom (maybe?), and hopefully I can get on my bike for a couple hours. I have a few towns I need to visit. Monday, I'm taking it easy. It is a holiday after all and a lot of people will be traveling and out on the streets. That is someplace I do NOT want to be. hee hee.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank you so much for your advice girls, it really means a lot to me to be able to talk to you guys for the past months :)

I've been feeling horrible all day, well apart from lunch time, I had a great lunch and felt terrific. But this morning and afternoon I've been nauseous, bloated like never before, gassy and light headed :( I really hope things won't stay like this for too long. I had to go exchange something at the mall after work and dropped into a store and bought myself new pyjamas, really cozy big trousers and a big top. I am going to put it on now, eat some strawberries and watch TV. Enjoying being home alone and watching something girly and dramatic ;) 
Funny thing, I think I'm giving the little poppy seed all my brain cells! I can't remember where I put my keys, I seem to forget how to drive sometimes, I start something at work, stand up and then forget what I was doing until some hours later and have to start again... funny weird things. It's sooooooo weird!!!!

Terri: Will AF visit you soon or will you go straight on BCP? What holiday is this Monday for you? 

Lenka: Your weekend sounds exactly like I want to have mine  Glad to hear you can relax, are you watching anything noteworthy on tv?

Steph: What kind of clothesline do you build? Is your 10k trail hike this weekend? Leaves have not started to fall here in Iceland yet... Our summer starts a bit later than in other countries and peaks in August so it's still a bit warm and nice here. They will start falling soon though I think, but everything is still green at the moment :)

Tynmeg: I intend to eat just what I want when I feel like this and when I'm feeling okay I'll eat healthy. I think I wouldn't be able to stay away from something I crave just because it isn't ideal... but of course I'll stay away from banned foods :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi girls, how was your weekend?
Mine was good apart from horrible weather, leftovers from hurricane Cristobel reached Iceland Saturday night and it was so windy and rainy :/
Apart from that I was just at home Friday night while DB had a staff party, I fell asleep at 10 pm, haha! Saturday we went for a brunch, visited IKEA and a delicatessen food market. Bought some straight-from-the-farm meat, home made jams, home made pasta and various types of nuts. Yum yum! Then we went to a house warming party where I stayed to 11 pm and went home to sleep. I am so incredibly tired these past days. 
Yesterday I met with my friends to say goodbye to one of us who's leaving for China next Wednesday. She's going to be there for at least a year! 
One of my friends told us she is 10 weeks pregnant.... she has an almost 8 month old already!!! She never even got her period, just first ovulation after baby and boom!!! They were TTC for 4 years with their baby boy so this is fantastic news for them, even though the next baby wasn't planned so soon :)


----------



## terripeachy

Today is Labor Day, our holiday. I'm going out to lunch, and playing with Lexi. Not doing too much today. A lot of people have cookouts and just hang..it's a fun day for not working!

Congrats to your friend, and glad you're feeling well enough to go out with friends and have brunch. I had a two (?) day AF, and I have to call the nurse and get on BCPs for two weeks, so I'll be back on BCP in the next couple days. Yay for getting started earlier. I'm probably not going to be temping until I start my stims, so I can have a little bit of a break, which will be nice.

Lenka-How are you doing/feeling. You're getting down to the wire. So exciting!!

Hope everyone else enjoys your holiday today!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Drauma i love IKEA. Hehe, i love the plants and little things, i also got my drapes from there. I cant believe your friend!!Ive heard of that happening and my god it would be hard work raising two kids under 2 but congrats to them it must be great after 4 yrs of trying!

Terri, its good to have a break from temping, ive felt more relaxed not temping, and tbh i have guessed ovulation this month, I got lots of EWCM on saturday lunch, so i BD on Saturday night. I know i shouldnt but i did hehe. Id give up the holiday for a baby. 

Hope everyone is else is good?! 
I actually did a post replying to everyone the other day but it didnt send and i literally nearly cried when it lost it, so i didnt even write it all out again, i do apologise. I keep checking on you all every day at work. I cant post on my phone though as ive forgot my log ins and its auto sign in on my laptop at home.

Im going on a barge (canal boat) on weds after work with my mum and DF's mum. For afternoon tea :) It's for their birthdays, my treat. Then going watching rugby Fri night, then sunday i'm at a christening, so busy busy.


----------



## Lenka78

Ladies, guess what!? I went into labor on the Labor day weekend!!! My precious little boy was born on August 30th at 10.15 am (being 6.13 pounds and 20 inches). Contractions started 29th at 11pm. I came to the hospital at 3am being 6sm dilated. It was painful, but manageable. Had an epidural at around 5am, wow it did wonders. I was 10 sm at around 8pm. Started pushing around 9am. OMG!!! It was the toughest 1.5hrs of my life!!!! I was sweating, moaning, peeing, pooping, swearing in Russian, just could not push him out. God bless my nurse! She didn't let me to give up and have a c section. And I did it!!! I gave a birth to my son. He was born as another person to this world, but he is the world to me. My DF is wonderful, he is such a huge help. We became sooo close having our son... and our boy is just sooo adorable. Will post pictures later. Still in the hospital, hopefully going home tonight. He does not take my breast, so I have to pump and feed him... miss you all, later.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh wow..Congratulations Lenka!! I'm so proud of you, and 1.5 hours is nothing! I'm so happy..Happy Birthday to your son!! Woohoo...I'm just overjoyed and so surprised. <3


----------



## Draumabaun85

Congratulations Lenka!! I am so proud of you not giving up! Look forward to seeing a photo and hope you get to go home soon mama :hugs:

I hear it can take time to get the hang of breastfeeding and sometimes the babies tongue is a bit restricted and needs to be fixed with a little cut in order to letting them latch on for breast feeding. We hardly ever give up on it early here in Iceland, the nurses here are breastfeeding nazis! Will you keep trying or have the nurses told you he just won't do it? 
Don't worry though if you can't breastfeed, those babies are just as happy and it doesn't make you any less capable of being a mom :) :kiss: you'll be great at this new role. 
All my friends say that the first 3 months are the hardest, takes time to bond and get the routine going and everything. Just take it easy and let things have their way :)


----------



## Essjay86

Oh LENKAAA!! Congratulations!! :)
I cant wait to see a picture. Well done :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Congratulations Lenka! So happy for you and ur DF, and that your baby boy is healthy. Hugs!


----------



## Lenka78

Thank u ladies!!! How are u all doing? 
Today, day 5, I finally got some sleep. Before that I didn't sleep for 4 nights straight. Crazy! But we are doing fine!!! Still pumping, but will start trying to teach him how to latch today. He is one always hungry monster. Anyway my milk wouldn't be enough. So I have to pump and also give him a bottle. 
Hugs


----------



## Lenka78

Here is my little boy. -)))
 



Attached Files:







20140831_070436.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9


----------



## terripeachy

Awww. How big was he again? So adorable.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, he was 6.13 lb and 20 inches.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh he's adorable Lenka!!! So cute!!! :D
Glad to hear you are finally getting some sleep, the first days must be so hard. :/ Enjoy sleeping as much as you can and this early it's fine sleeping while he is sleeping. You need rest to be able to give him 100% attention when he's awake :)
Hope you can enjoy these first days... this is the time that most parents forget in 3 months or so... hehe :) *hugs*

How is everyone else?

Morning sickness is here to stay! I almost puked in the car this morning on my way to work, was just retching like crazy... I sipped my smoothie like crazy and it fixed things... then I went to the store and bought cream crackers, they don't taste like much and it was the only thing I wanted to eat... Luckily this is just in the mornings and I hope it stays that way until it goes away again! Otherwise I'm fine, my temps are staying solid above the cross hairs on FFoe and I get the occational cramp and my boobs are so sore I can't hug people, but I'm fine. Just happy that I feel something to assure me everything should be okay.
Can't wait to go to the doctor next Tuesday afternoon... FX for heartbeat FX


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka congrats on your adorable baby boy!! I knew you'd do great. Ugh pushing is so hard but you did it anyway! (Loopy from pain in my labor, I posted a Facebook status that just said "strong like Russia!!!" You really were with the shouting in Russian haha"

I bet once you get rest and he learns how to latch, you'll have just enough milk! Pumping may not stimulate enough. Good luck! My initial extreme frustration and pain of breastfeeding paid off.. Night feedings are quick and easy! I wish that for you as well. And if it doesn't work out, it doesn't and you did what was the best for you and your family.

Drauma glad you're feeling poorly! I mean....not glad you are feeling bad but it's very comforting to have symptoms imo.

Terri? How's it been for you? I think of you when I hear a 'pack' of motorcycles go by. (The road our house is on is popular with bikers I think)

Lenka pm me if you need to talk but it seems like you're doing great! Hope you get more pictures posted asap hehe


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Glad you are feeling reassured with your pregnancy. Yay!! I hope things get better for you too, but I think you have to wait another 5 weeks or so, but hopefully that will be the end of morning sickness for good! Then you can enjoy your pregnancy.

Steph-I'm doing ok...back on BCPs until mid September. My retrieval date is for the end of September, beginning of October, so I'm just waiting. I'm curios to see how much they increase my meds, but that won't happen until mid September. For now, I'm just :coffee: 7-11 has them on sale for 50 cents the next couple weeks. hee hee.

I took Lexi back yesterday. She was crying in the car on the way to the shelter, but when she got there, and smelled all the dogs she was happy. Her new mom is going to pick her up today as she got the all clear from the vet. She really was a joy to have around. And I know where she lives, so I can visit her periodically.

Lenka-I'm sure you're doing great. Did you ever meet any mom friends to keep you company in your area? Just remember, everyone loves babies, and everyone will help you. Just ask. How is your girlfriend doing that just had her baby?


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm super slow today.... I seriously think preggo brain-mode has started since I just feel so slow and stupid haha. You're drinking coffee for now Terri that is on sale at 7-11 stores? Please explain :)

I agree with you, will be interesting to see how much they change it or if they change it at all... How are you feeling now? Did having Lexi help at all?
Will you foster another dog soon you think? :)


----------



## terripeachy

I think I mentioned 7-11 before. It's a convenience store that is very popular or common on the east coast. They sell coffee, ice, ice cream, sodas/drinks, snacks like pizza and hot dogs, slurpees (the frozen drinks) and all sorts of stuff. So, this is the 50 year anniversary and they are selling coffee for 50 cents instead of the usual 1.25 or 1.50. They have good coffee in my opinion so it's a treat going there in the mornings. Plus, after my transfer, they said not to drink caffeine so I didn't have a coffee for over two weeks! I wouldn't say that I'm addicted to coffee, I just like having one cup in the mornings.

I feel fine. Just ready to get started again. I'm not really sad, I'm not mad. I just know it wasn't my time to be prego, and I'm ok with it. This next time, I'll probably be more upset, because we're getting into big bucks then, but for now, I'm happy to have good insurance and money from my mom to pay for all this stuff.

School started last week so I've been busy with that too, and having Lexi was really a lot of fun. I don't know when I will get another foster because hubs' doesn't really like having them as much as I do, but he is coming around a bit. He liked playing with Lexi becuase she was so stinking cute. I hope that I can get another one next month.


----------



## Essjay86

Lenka he is so cute :) How are you even functioning without sleep?!?! Eeeek!

Glad your all well :) Drauma this is your time :)


----------



## Lenka78

Steph, lolol, thank you for the encouragement!!! You are so funny. Yes, I was shouting in Russian, and with each contraction they wanted me to tell them when I was ready to push. At the end I was saying it in Russian that I am ready. Funny, they always get the point. They had to hold my legs which I didn't feel due to epidural. 
Did I tell u that my doctor was away that weekend... and it was the busiest day in L&D this year in that hospital. I even didn't get a delivery room, they put me in a spare room. But all that is fine. I got what I came there for. And left with my baby. -))
So, how are u ladies? Drauma, if u start having an unbearable nausea, let me know, I will share one trick with you. 
Terri, how does you husband feel about the second round? 
Sj, how is everything with OH? 
Tynmeg, how are u feeling?
Hugs to all.


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-You're right about not having a regular room. Obviously the bed and doctor/nurse presence was enough. My sister had her second child on the floor in the emergency room because she thought she was lying when she said that the baby was coming. hee hee. Then, they tried to charge her for anasthesia! All was fine with her and the baby and she had another one! 

Hubs hasn't said much about trying again. It's just a given, so in a few weeks we'll go through the process again, and hope/pray it works. He hasn't said that he's depressed or feeling bad/happy/excited. He's pretty mellow all the way around unless football is on. I can never really get a gauge on how he's really feeling. But, I don't really care to worry about that either. If something is bothering him, he can speak up or forever hold his peace. I have my own issues going on (not really). hee hee.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh now I get it, I just didn't get why coffee was on sale for a few weeks, hehe. I've never seen coffee on sale here in Iceland, hehe :) And 7-11 stores, I know them, have shopped in USA and they're also in Denmark :)
Glad to hear you and hubs are felling good. Know what you mean though, DB is pretty mellow as well unless we're watching soccer :) And who can say no to cute little pups? :)

Lenka: If you want to share your secret, please share :) You can also pm me if you don't want to tell the whole world. I puked this morning from the nausea... so with every single day things are getting worse :/ I tried these prego pops.... didn't really do much... I've just been trying to eat something throughout the day and then I feel fine, aparently it's just in the mornings when I need to balance my blood sugar after hours of sleep that I feel so bad... so any advice well taken, thanks. My friend who I've told has some good tips as well... Having a little breakfast in bed before going out (cheerios, toast etc.), drinking water with lime/lemon, ginger juice and such :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Miss you guys.... guess you've all been busy this weekend? 
I made and offer on an apartment last Friday... will get an answer before noon tomorrow... It will probably be a counter offer that we can hopefully do something with... exciting times :)
I told my mom about the pregnancy yesterday. We had ordered custom made pacifiers for all the grandparents (3 sets) which say "World's best grandparents" and I wrapped my mom's and her husband's on a cute box and asked them to open it together... it took a little while... He read it out loud and said it's a pacifier but it still didn't register until my mom looked at me with her jaw absolutely to the floor and she said "nooooooo????!!!! REALLY????????????" and then she ran up at me and DB and hugged us, and they both hugged us for a little while and my mom laughed and cried and everything at the same time. It was really, really cute :) She's the only one of her friends who isn't a grandmother yet so she's wayyyy too excited for her own good :) Today is my MIL's birthday and they come home from their vacation in Spain next Tuesday. We have sent a package to their place (they live far away from us) that says "open at 9pm Tuesday" and we're going to Skype them, hear about the trip and them ask them to open the box..... I think there will be tears, they don't have grandchildren either :) :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Oh, Drauma, so cute... exciting times.... don't have time, will just write what helped me big time with nausea. No morning snacks, no ginger candies, nothing at all helped me but: Unisom sleeping pills which contain doxylamine. My doctor advised me to take them. I only survived because of these pills. Hugs!!


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-that story is so cute!! I'm so happy your family loved their gifts. 

I had a family bday party today for my bestie and now it's football season. Not much going on here anyway though. Taking my BCPs. Another day, another dollar.


----------



## babifever

terripeachy said:


> I think I mentioned 7-11 before. It's a convenience store that is very popular or common on the east coast. They sell coffee, ice, ice cream, sodas/drinks, snacks like pizza and hot dogs, slurpees (the frozen drinks) and all sorts of stuff. So, this is the 50 year anniversary and they are selling coffee for 50 cents instead of the usual 1.25 or 1.50. They have good coffee in my opinion so it's a treat going there in the mornings. Plus, after my transfer, they said not to drink caffeine so I didn't have a coffee for over two weeks! I wouldn't say that I'm addicted to coffee, I just like having one cup in the mornings.
> 
> I feel fine. Just ready to get started again. I'm not really sad, I'm not mad. I just know it wasn't my time to be prego, and I'm ok with it. This next time, I'll probably be more upset, because we're getting into big bucks then, but for now, I'm happy to have good insurance and money from my mom to pay for all this stuff.
> 
> School started last week so I've been busy with that too, and having Lexi was really a lot of fun. I don't know when I will get another foster because hubs' doesn't really like having them as much as I do, but he is coming around a bit. He liked playing with Lexi becuase she was so stinking cute. I hope that I can get another one next month.

they have 7-11 in Florida too, ha ha. Slurpee!!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank you Lenka for the info. Sadly, these meds are banned in Iceland so I can't try.... But I'm surviving with ginger and gatorade :)

Terri: How long will you take BCP this time?

How is the rest of you doing? Nothing been going on here lately....

I have my first scan today around 3pm. I hope we get to see a little bean with a beating heart. I am stressed but excited at the same time. FX everything looks good. I'll keep you posted :) :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

What an exciting day for you today, Drauma. 

I think I'm going to be on a posting break for a while. I have one more week exactly until I stop BCP and start stimming. I'll be :ninja: but I don't have much going on worth talking about really. Just doing schoolwork, work work, watching baseball and football. That's my life, so I'm trying to do that more than playing on the computer. Definitely keep posting about what/how you are doing. :flower:


----------



## Draumabaun85

ok Terri :) Enjoy posting break, I sure will miss you. Good luck with everything and please post if anything noteworthy happens... I actually do enjoy reading about school and other "stuff" that's going on in your lives :)


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Drauma that is exciting!! 

It has been quiet lately,..
I have started temping vaginally for the past few days, it seem generally higher which i'm guessing is because i'm not doing it orally anymore... my temp are less jagged though now! woop. And although i cant guarantee it, i do think we BD on the right day this month. I don't feel any different though.. I always get achey boobs the week leading upto AF.

I am going to Newcastle this weekend with 3 friends to celebrate birthdays so i am looking forward to that, i just need to find a decent dress and some underwear to suck my belly in ;)


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm sure you'll look lovely in a black garbage bag, hehe, you're such a pretty girl :)
Glad to hear your temps are not as jagged when you temp vaginally, and yes, they should be a tad higher than orally, even though I hadn't opened your mouth or drunk anything when you temped orally... :)

Now for the big news. I am pregnant! Yes, I know you know, but it's just so good to get reassured! We saw a tiny little bean with a tiny little heart that was blinking on the screen! Yay! Heartbeat and everything, The doctor thinks I'm at least 5 and a half weeks and could be everything up to 9 days further. It's very inaccurate this early. I'll know more when I have the 12 week scan :) I think I'll keep counting from the o'date I previously decided and will just change it if it comes to that... should have the 12 week scan around the last week of October I think :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Congrats drauma!! Very glad to hear things are progressing. Also I have two friends that are in Iceland right now. They are having such a good time and are posting lots of interesting pictures :)

Exciting news on bding on your o day possibly, sj. Keep us posted!

Terri we'll miss you on your mini sabbatical... Is Baltimore playing in the playoffs? I know nothing of baseball but am loving the start of the NFL season. When it's time for retrieval which shouldn't be long now, come back please!

Lenka how goes the latch training? Was it successful? 

AFM Emma is almost 11 weeks now. I'll be flying out to Seattle with her in 4 weeks...still dreading the flight. This girl has some lungs and has no qualms about using them!

Hope you're all well. It's starting to get cool here. Think tonight is a rake leaves and drink Guinness kind of night!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Also... I heard about Ray Rice , argh!! Looking forward to watching Thursday night football. Please crush our most hated team!!!


----------



## Essjay86

Woop Drauma thats great news!!

Aw steph i dont blame you for being a bit worried, theres nowhere to hide with a baby on a plane is there!, I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh I'm sure you'll be fine on the flight :) What I've learned is trying to keep baby awake, feed it when plane is going up in the air and then baby should sleep most of the trip and if she's drinking when the plane goes up and down she won't get ear pain... or so they say.
Great to hear your friends are having fun in Iceland! you can put them in contact with me if they need some insider information, you can just tell them you know me through a friend or something :)
Leaves are falling off the trees here now... and we have a volcano going.... so used to it though, hehe, I know, weird right!

SJ: Happy that you got bd in around your o'day!! :D FX!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yay Drauma! So thrilled for your official news. I bet you're happy too. Everything is coming together nicely. 

Yes, the Os are going to the playoffs. We're playing the Red Sox tonight and winning. I don't think we'll be able to go to the games though. Hubs has quite a bit of debt which means I have sent and that means our lives are miserable. Not really, but since we've been married a year, my year of covering for him is over and we just can't have fun like in customer to. Plus, he needs to start preparing for baby with his money. We'll watch on tv. As far as football goes, I hope we don't suck this year. Our team came to Bmore in 1996 and we've been pretty good since then so it will really be terrible to have a bad team. We don't know what it's like. 

SJ-I hope this is your month too. Fxfx. Love ya!


----------



## Tynmeg

Congrats again Drauma! It's so reassuring to see the lil flicker. :) I'm so happy for you. And the way u told both sets of ur parents is so adorable. Love it!
Sj- lots of baby dust sprinkled ur way. 
Steph-11 weeks! Wow time flies. Don't blame ya for being a bit nervous to fly. Although my sister and SIL both told me that it's easier at that age than when they are 2. 
Lenka-I hope things are going well with the baby. 
Terri- enjoy ur break but I hope u come back soon, I check in to catch up on everyone but always look for ur updates and where u r with the ivf process. Hugs!
We had another ultrasound yesterday, it was the anatomy scan. I get the results in 2 weeks but we got to see her moving all around. I love feeling her move and kick, it's one of favorite pass times, lay around and feel her move and kick. Lol. 
Off to blanket street, night all.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thank you ladies for your sweet words :)
I have my first doctor's appointment today. I have no idea what will be going on, just a chat I think. I don't start going to the midwife for mother-care until October 10th so this is just something to make sure I'm doing alright... We'll see :)


----------



## terripeachy

Any update on your new place, Drauma? I hope the appointment goes well today. :flower:


----------



## Draumabaun85

No news on buying a new place... we made an offer and got a counter offer which was wayyy too high so we didn't bother to come with a new offer so we just left it at that. Back to househunting.

The appointment went well. The doctor did a pap smear and feel of the uterus. Took down some notes and agreed that I definitely am between 6+2 - 6+5 days pregnant. Then she just told me to live life as normal as possible and not be over dramatic about things, just use common sense as in not smoking, drinking and the usual stuff :)


----------



## terripeachy

Well, that's a reassuring update, so you can't complain about that. Yay!!

Sorry the house didn't work out for you. Booo...I guess now it gives you some time to figure out what will be best for 3 people, instead of two.

The Ravens won the football game last night so I'm happy about that. I didn't eat a big dinner, so today I am absolutely starving, but lunch is right around the corner, so I'm looking forward to that. My coworker is from El Salvador and his gf sent him with some chicken and rice for me. I'm glad he thought of me. I really want to eat pizza for dinner. That always fills me up and it's so yummy!


----------



## Essjay86

Thats good news Drauma, how good do you feel now that your preggers? Enjoy it :)

Terri, whats next with you? Are u currently on BCP? I'm trying to keep up :)

AFM, I dont feel like I have a chance this month, everything is so normal. I still have sore boobs but thats typical for the week before AF. I hope AF doesnt arrive tomorrow when i am in newcastle.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## heff1604

Hey Ladies - I have a question for you...and I'm sorry in advance if this isn't the right form for it...

AF ended on 9/7 and DH and I did the deed on 9/8...but we haven't since for this and that reason I think I'm supposed to O around 9/14 (but I've had ewcm for about 2-3 days now)...do you think there's still a chance I could get a BFP in a few weeks?


----------



## Essjay86

hef do you chart?

I believe Ewcm can be around for a few days but you should be BD'ing when it is around.


----------



## heff1604

I have been using an app on my phone...but more for AF tracking. I'm hoping we can DTD tonight ;)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj your temps haven't dipped so you definitely still have a chance I think. I had no unusual symptoms before my sticky bean!

Congrats on the good news , drauma! Sucks about the house but really the right one will come around and it'll be perfect for you.

Terri sorry about not being able to go to the playoff games but thank you for crushing and shaming the Steelers.

Any exciting plans this weekend y'all? We have a mac and cheese festival, a cider festival, and the fair. So we have to pick one....I love mac and cheese but our parish has a picnic the same time and it's free hosted by the local pub (so Catholic haha) so cider fest it is!


----------



## Essjay86

Aw well good luck, baby dust!

Haha steph i'd pick the cider fest too!
I' out drinking for my cousin and friends birthdays and we are going newcastle. I was wondering whether to do a test in the morning just in case but i dunno.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Yeah your temps look really good. It can't hurt to test, but then again, ignorance is bliss. You could always go out and then test when you get home or the morning after. :) That is what I would do.

Steph-You're welcome (from the Ravens)!! We just beat the Yankees in the 11th inning. Woohoo!! Go O's. This has been a great season even though one of our best players just got suspended for 25 games because of the drug Adderal. He forgot to get an allowance for his ADHD medicine. What an idiot. hee hee. Frustrating, but we can still do ok the remainder of the season without him. I would go to the cider festival too. That sounds really fun, but then again, so does the mac n cheese festival. I'm particular about my mac and cheese though. :shrug:

I'm going riding tomorrow and football Sunday. Busy weekend here. I'll also do school stuff in between. Hopefully I can get my paragraph written tonight before I go to bed, and then I don't have to worry about it over the weekend. I have some reading to do as well, but I can do that anytime, really. Time to go gas up for tomorrow morning..have a great weekend all!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Heff: you should BD around the time you ovulate, especially when you have EWCM, it's the most fertile CM. Not sure BD day after AF is enough... :/ send lots of babydust your way :)

I'm on phone will respond properly later, 3 birthdays this weekend!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj did you test?

Terri good luck with baseball and enjoy your late summer ride! I hope the weather is warm enough for your chilly hands! Here the high was only 55 so we had the wood stove on already....


----------



## Essjay86

Aw no Steph I didn't need too. I literally started spotting just before we left the hotel to go out. Luckily it was before i went out. And now full blown AF!

Oh my, listen to this...my friend who's baby is 9wks old (and whose wedding we are going too next June) still hasnt had a period since the baby was born. She went to the doctors and they did a prego test that was BFN...the doctors said well if your sure you havent had sex in the last 4 weeks then your definitely not pregnant, and she said no i definitely havent....so she went home and told her DF and he said 'we had sex 2 weeks ago' after a friends wedding, apparently she was so drunk she doesn't remember this. He said he pulled out but now she is SO SO scared she is pregnant. She is going to do a test tomorrow i think but i dont know if she will tell us. is she was the baby would be less than a month old for the wedding..if they went ahead! Crazy times.


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ: my friend has an 8 month old baby and never got her period and now she's 3 months pregnant again... Not all women start their period shortly after giving birth... It can take months, but if your friend is pg then it was definitely ment to be and it will be hard the first years and then it'll get easier with them so close in age and being able to play together and stuff :) exciting times :)
Sorry to hear about AF :(

Steph: so much happening! What did you choose?

Terri: glad your team is doing good and I like the sound of your weekend :)


----------



## terripeachy

I didn't check in all weekend. 
SJ-Sorry AF showed up. See...even your friend who is getting married and has a small baby may be pregnant! You, on the other hand, have nothing to worry about! Go for it! hee hee. 

Steph-The ride was canceled due to rain AND COLD. hee hee. We might try again this weekend.

Drauma-Hope you are feeling better, sunshine! 

AFM-I'm out of insurance money for my prescriptions, so I had to pay a whopper of a bill out of pocket this time around. Luckily, one of my meds has rebates, so I'm going to send those in, AND, my prescription insurance still says I'm not really out of money (I was calling them all week to figure it out), so I'm submitting my receipts just in case I can get reimbursed for a few dollars. I think this will be our last IVF at least until next year. My medical insurance still says I have plenty (for u/s and stuff). So...not too bad, I suppose. And hopefully this time will be the charm.

Gotta run. O's are still doing great. If we win tonight and one more game tomorrow we will be officially in the playoffs. Woohoo!! I won't be able to go after paying that huge bill today, unfortunately. My tv works fine though.


----------



## terripeachy

Had my bloodwork and ultrasound this morning. Everything looked fine, my blood was not flowing at all. They had to put a heating pad on my arm to warm up my arms. I have on short sleeves and flip flops and I think today is the last day for that. Brrr...I have circulation problems in my hands when it's cold, so I believe that is why no blood was coming out of either arm. ha! After the heating pad, I was able to give them my blood. My meds will be here Wednesday for a Friday start. Oh joy.


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,
I have been so busy with the baby, its just crazy. I pump because he doesn't want to latch on, and i am fine with pumping, but it is so time consuming. I have to pump every 3 hrs including at night, then feed him, the wash all the bottles and in 2 hrs all over again. I am not complaining, just admitting it is so much more difficult than i have ever anticipated. It is literally 24 hr job. But our little guy have grown, he is becoming cuter and cuter each day...
How are u all? Drauma, congratulations on ur pregnancy being official! Terri, GL, i want to wait till ur Bfp and most likely quit this forum for a couple of months, just because i do not have time for it now at all. Sj, steph, hugs to u too. 
Have to run.


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-don't wait for me. Just check in periodically and you'll see my announcement. It's seriously no big deal. It's a forum. Peoe come and go all the time. I'll give you my email addy so you can write to me. You'll be sleeping soon as soon as baby gets a little bigger. <3


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka don't worry...the first weeks are SO tough. You're exhausted and although motherhood is wonderful, it's more time consuming and miserable than you'd think. I think by the time your little man is 8 weeks old, you'll be feeling so much better! Are there lactation consultants in your area? Getting that latch problem fixed (it can be, I swear!) Will help your sanity so much.

Terri that's so funny about your veins being too cold! You weren't kidding at all when you said you had circulation problems! That's NOT funny though about your meds. I can't believe you had a gross big prescription bill to pay. Hopefully your diligence on getting back as many dollars as you can will help. I bet you're one of those responsible adults who fills out and actually sends in your rebates! Hehe

Drauma how are you feeling?

Sorry sj no bfp this time. Dah!!

Afm I hadn't signed in because we had a crazy weekend an beginning of the week. No cider fest, our friends bailed out on us. But we drove to a town an hour away to get coffee. It was raining and cozy. Then Sunday we were busy all day and Monday a friend came to stay the night as he was passing through the state. Emma and I took him sightseeing. Then he left Tuesday morning and I had 3 groups of people I was meeting then his boss over for dinner! I love making Indian curry because its something I can just quickly make and I mean, who doesn't like a curry??

Today sil comes to stay for 2 weeks the the day she leaves my aunt comes for a week and we leave together to go to Seattle for a week and a half (I think I mentioned all this). Then another friend visits for a long weekend the day after I get back, then the next day a library conference, then his mom comes to visit until November!! Busy 6 weeks ahead!!


----------



## Essjay86

Jeez you all do sound busy. I wish my life was as exciting. 

Just popping in :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Vomit McQueasy here, reporting from Iceland.
Things are crazy, I'm really ill one minute and then I'm fine the next. No order on it when I'm good or bad. But I'm happy, happy because the little blueberry is there and I know it. I wish I had had the early ultrasound around this time to see more, but there's nothing to do about it now... We had no idea how far I was so.... Did I show you a picture of the little bean? Don't think so, this was at 6w+1d https://tinypic.com/r/nyy436/8 really tiny, but still, a happy bean ;) It's more than twice that size today! So weird little miracles...

DB is out for tonight so I'm just going to stay at home with my feet up in the air, watch some telly and knit. I'm knitting a baby blanket to keep myself busy :) Here's a photo I took for my friend the other day... I still have lots to do but you get the idea of how it will look :) 
https://tinypic.com/r/2hdtj15/8

Lenka: Hope you get to sleep soon and get your sanity back. I bet it's really hard these first weeks and then at the 3 month mark people say everything should get easier, sleeping routines and all that... FX it happens soon for you and lil cuteness :)

Terri: wow you sure ain't kidding about your circulation! No more t-shirts for you!!

Steph: Busy days ahead, wow, so many visitors!

SJ: Hope you're good!

Tynmeg: Where are you? Everything ok?


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma i love your blanky!! i love the colours, green is my favourite colour. Hope your feeling better soon. x


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I like the colors of your blanket too. And your little blueberry does look quite comfy. hee hee. Hope you feel better.

Day 1 of my shots are complete. 10 or 11 more to go, I suppose. Hopefully I only have to take them for 10 days because I am taking more in the beginning this time around, so hopefully my follies will grow faster, and I can stop after 10. We'll see. 

Steph-Enjoy hanging with your SIL!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Thanks Terri! We are driving yo CT right now to drop her off with a friend. Halfway to you! ((Waves)) Only 10 more times, you can do it! Reward yourself with a slice of pizza after each shot Hehe

BTW are you enjoying the free McDonald's coffees? Yum!

Drauma how cute you're nesting! You got me thinking of knitting again soon, too. She needs warm caps! Are you going to find out the gender? Also my friend just told me she is also 7 weeks along! 

Terri do you have any hawks players on your fantasy team?

Sj how are things over there? Looks like Scotland will be hanging around a bit longer... Not surprised.


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-No 'hawks players this time around. I do have Golden Tate, who used to be a Seahawk, so that's as close I got. And no, I haven't been enjoying the McD coffees. We have free coffee at work, so I usually just drink that. McD's is on the opposite side of the street from where I would be and I don't pass one on my way TO work, so it's inconvenient. At 7-11, they have that pre made cappuccino that I like (and its on my route) 's I just pour and go. Although now I'm back to work coffee. That was a special treat since it was only 50 cents. With coffee, I have to add the cream/sugar, etc..so it takes me a while to perfect it. I am rewarding myself with ginger snaps. 4 to a serving.

Have a great weekend! I'm going to Annapolis later today with my girlfriend so my husband can scream at the tv and I don't have to be around to hear it. My new plan is to get out and DO stuff. It's easy to get lazy, so I have lots of stuff planned in my future. And, I may end up buying playoff tickets for the Orioles. They made the playoffs 17 years ago, and I don't want to wait another 17 to go see them, so I might as well go now. It depends on how much they cost though. If it's outrageous, my tv works perfectly fine. HA!!HA!! I'm such a saver that I don't mind spending for once in a lifetime types of things.


----------



## Essjay86

Yeh Steph I cant believe it go to this point where Scotland wanted to leave. I was very annoyed about it at first and thought "oh just let them go, we dont care." But i have looked into it abit more now and i dont blame them for wanting to leave. They get dragged into our political wars etc and they dont realy have a lot of say in how money gets spend in their own country. The only thing that bugged me is they think they are the only ones annoyed with it! We (england) hate our government so they aren't alone. Thankfully they are still with us, but for how long no one really knows. 

So i'm due to ovulate next weekend. I'm hoping we can get some BD slipped in there. Its really weird at the moment, sometimes i'm really happy and sometimes i'm really really down. DF is working part time. Which is annoying me as he isn't trying to get a full time job because he is enjoying fishing and golfing in his spare time!! (y'know instead of doing housework!) ARGH. Why are men so inconsiderate. He is a waste of space sometimes. I feel like my life has no direction at the moment. 
I really don't want to go on about it tho, the less i think about it the better i feel.

Downton Abbey starts again tonight! after Xfactor. Yipee.

Hope your all well :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi ladies! How is everyone?

SJ thank you, I really like making the blanky :) I decided on these colours because they're gender neutral but I love green as well so it was a no brainer. :) Glad you're taking a shot at BDing this cycle :) I'm sorry to hear you are feeling these ups and downs... In my opinion, it is better to speak about these things and tell your DF that you'd like him around more, helping you more with housework and such, because if you don't say anything, he probably thinks you're okay with everything. If I've learned anything over the years, it's that men don't take hints, they need words... and then everyone is in a better, happier place. Happy wife, happy life ;) Try to find something to do yourself when he's out, don't stay at home washing or cleaning, go out, meet friends, find a hobby, I'm sure it'll help your mood :) 

Terri. Only just over a week more of the shots. How are you feeling now that you're taking a bit more in the beginning? I like the idea of you buying the tickets, it'll be fun! :)

Steph: Like the idea of you knitting. It's so relaxing and rewarding in the end :) And yes, me and DB are very curious people so we will get to know the gender. Here we can check it in the 20 week scan and if my calculations are right we'll be going to London the week after the scan so we can shop like crazy for a girl or a boy :D

Next up is the first maternity checkup with a midwife. It's the really thorough one with many, many questions, blood work and such. Then she'll order for me a time for the 12 week scan. Oh I jut cannot wait for the 12 week scan, it's in 4 weeks!!! Then I'll see a proper photo of my baby with arms and legs and everything and I'll be able to share the news with the world, haha :) I can't wait to tell my co workers, I'm always so weak and sick at work and they're all really worried.... it'll be so nice just telling them and everyone will understand :)
Well, I need to get some work done so I'll see you guys later :) Oh and yes, I'm feeling better, nausea is hardly there anymore, I just feel bad here and there and really tired.... but it's all worth it! :kiss: *hugs*


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-So glad to hear you are feeling better nausea wise, but only weak. I guess that's a good thing. And yes, so exciting to finally tell your coworkers, although I'm sure some will say 'I knew it!' hee hee. A youngish woman at my church has not been there for quite a while now, and I have a feeling she's pregnant. She said she has class (she's in grad school) on Mondays, but I think she is just using it as an excuse not to come to our couples ministry. The end of the semester is about 3 months, so I'm sure she'll show up soon after Christmas and tell us all. hee hee. Also that's cool that you're meeting with the midwife soon. Lots going on at your house.

SJ-You should find a hobby or a meetup group with people that like to do what you do. Do you like hiking, reading books, running, sewing? If you don't know, try them? Go out on a limb and try something new. Then you don't have to worry about what DF is doing and you'll have your own things going on. When I was single (just a few years back), I did EVERYTHING. I was always all over the place with activities. Now, I feel lazy and out of it, but I'm getting back into doing what makes me happy. My hubs can go to the gym and get home at 8 and be a bump on a log, but life is too short to be sitting around waiting for others. He actually thought I was only buying one playoff ticket. I told him that if he didn't want to go, I could certainly find someone to join me. HA!!HA!! He wants to go now. I did buy the tickets and I'm waiting for the email to tell me which seats I'm getting. Woop woop! My shots are coming along fine. I have ten follies (5 on each side) that are starting to grow. I hope this is my month because I'm seriously turning into a chubby bubby. I thought it was bloating, but now it's slowed metabolism and fat. :dohh: :growlmad:

Next scan tomorrow, so I hope there are even more follicles. I want a lot so I have some leftover to freeze. That's the plan, anyway.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yay, grow follies, grow!!! :D Glad you bought the tickets, and lol DH thought you only bought one, hehehe!
Hope you're right about your church friend, because then you'll have a friend there to talk to about things when you get pregnant, which will happen this month, I can just feel it! :)
And don't worry about weight now, getting pregnant and being pregnant is not the time to worry about these things, you should just worry about being healthy. Go for a walk during lunchtime or in the evenings and don't worry too much :)

SJ I forgot to mention, I LOVE DOWNTON ABBEY and watched the new season premiere last night, oh I love love love it! And I love The X factor as well. I can just download these right after they're shown because the only British tv-channels we get over here are BBC entertainment and some news channels...


----------



## Essjay86

Thanks for your advice guys, i personally don't want any particularly time consuming hobbies, i'm happy to come home and chill after work and spend my weekends at home (my star sign is cancer and its totally true to me) but i just want him to be the same and want to make an effort. it wont happen and its something i have to just get over. 

Drauma its so exciting that your 12 week scan is coming up soon, i do hope you will post a picture? 
And terri i do hope your church friend is pregnant like Drauma said it will be good to have a bump buddy (Grow follies grow!!) 

I haven't watched a lot of Downton in the past but i'm determined to keep up this series. I really love 'our girl' Its back on now for series 2, check it out. its about a girl who joins the army. The girl in it was in Eastenders. Its really good :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ, i'm cancer as well and get it with the hobbies. Hope you can make oeace with him because he wants his hobbies. Same with me and DB it bothers me sometimes that he seems to spend all his money on bike stuff but I know he'd go insane staying home with me all the time so...

I'll check our girl sometime, thanks :)


----------



## terripeachy

My doctor did the follicle check and he said that he was just going to do a quick check. I think he clicked about 7 times, but he was so fast, I couldn't really see the size and the number at the same time. I go to get another u/s and bloodwork tomorrow morning so I'll have a better update then.

I got tickets to the playoff games! My initial email said I would have the option of getting tickets to game 1 or 2. Well, when I got into the buying area, I got the first set of seats, and then it said 'Add another game' I clicked on it (just because) and it went through. So, we have tickets for the Thursday night game and the Friday night game. So exciting! My bestie's husband was able to get into the lottery, but he can't get into the buying area until Saturday morning. The tickets are mostly solo seats at this point, so I think we will offer one game to them so they can feel the Orioles magic. I thought that we'd be able to buy the middle priced seats, but there were not two seats together in that price range, so I had to drop down to a lower priced seat. I don't mind, but that makes me think that the people who get to buy on Saturday are really going to have slim pickings. 

:wave: to the rest of you ladies. I hope you are all doing great. Go O's!


----------



## terripeachy

How is everyone doing?? Just thought I'd check in.

I had 13 follicles this morning on the ultrasound. Not bad! I'll probably be taking my trigger shot later in the week because my follies have to be >18mm, and right now they are between 10-14, with a 2mm/day growth rate. Hopefully the timing will work out where I'm not going to have to take my shot in the middle of the baseball game, but trust me, I will do it if I have to. I'm not missing this game for anything. HA! I'm crazy, I know.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone. :flower:


----------



## Tynmeg

That's awesome Terri! I keep checking in to see how your journey is going. I'm really hopefully that this is your time. :) Enjoy the game! 

How's the rest of you ladies making out?

Things for me are great, baby is doing awesome. My only complaint is I have some serious pain happening in my pelvic area and down the inside of my thighs. I've done some reading online and it sounds like I have SPD symphysis pubis dysfunction. I'm going to make a Dr appt to be sure instead of relying on Dr Google. It's really painful to stand up and walk.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri congrats on the tons of follies! I really hope you don't have to do any shots during the playoff game but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do! When's your next ultrasound?

Today guest 2 left after a week and a half here.I feel bad for saying this but she was definitely a guest and not a helper! I love her but dang it, if are housing you, feeding you, driving you all across the region..at least offer to watch the baby or do some dishes!, pay for something!! Hence me having no time to be on here. End vent. So sj, don't be jealous of the exciting life haha

Any news people? Sorry tynmeg you are having problems with spd. I has sciatica and it was miserable...well, I know in my head it was. I'm already forgetting. Uh oh! Goes to show you how temporary it all is .I hope you get some answers and you can get some relief, too ! Either way, it'll all be done in 12 weeks. It seems like forever but it isn't.

Terri when's your game? Are you going with the hubby?

Gonna try to rest before round 3 gets here Wednesday morning!


----------



## terripeachy

I went back today for another ultrasound and things are looking really good. I'm hoping that after tomorrow's visit, they will have me trigger tomorrow night, and retrieval will be on Thursday. That will mean that I can go to the game free and clear! hee hee. Yes, hubs is going with me on Friday night. We may take a half day so we can get downtown early and find free parking. Free parking is VERY HIGH on the list of things that make me happy. I'm crazy about it. hee hee.

Sorry you had a sucky guest, and yeah, she should have offered something. Maybe she'll send you a nice thank you card with a giftcard or $$ inside. You never know, but can always hope. Yeah, take it easy until Guest #3 shows up. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Here's the latest update, ladies!

I have lots of updates to share. My doctor (my actual doctor who is not a morning person, but said I was fun) made a joke today about the baseball games after I told him he ruined my life. He said, while doing my ultrasound, 'well, if you can't make the game on Friday, you can certainly give the tickets to the man you love. The one between your legs right now.' I died laughing. Then he said 'Let's hope Pittsburgh wins so the game will be at 3pm, and then you can go, but take it easy.' I was happy. So...I have 18 freaking follicles! 18!!!! Unbelievable. 9 on each side. Trigger is tonight, so I had to meet with a random nurse. I told her that I'd really like to get the first appointment if possible. She said Lupron helps prevent OHSS, but then I will get hcg the morning of retrieval to help my lining. After work I had a message from my nice nurse (all cylinders were firing properly today with the nice people), and she said that I will do a combo Lupron/hcg and not get one in the morning. So, I have two subQ shots today and no butt shots at 9pm for retrieval at 9a. Boop boop! I have to go back tomorrow morning for bloodwork (which is fine), and then to work, so no biggie. I'm SOOO happy today. I was able to reschedule my dentist's appointment for another day, and because I didn't have to work late, I still made my eyebrow waxing appointment on time. Today is my day! If you ever have to go bald, definitely keep your brows in tip top shape. :wohoo:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Awesome, Terri !!!!!!!! You're a follie producing machine!!

I really really hope you camake the game and lolol about the man between your legs and the eyebrows! Very good point!

Sorry so short, aunt is in town so I'm busy with her but wanted to let you know I check often for updates, my friend!

Where is everyone...?


----------



## Lenka78

I am here ladies. Sitting on my sofa pumping. So tired. Terri, still rooting for you!!!


----------



## Hopeful_Mrs.L

Just read this entire thread! I really feel like I know you ladies! What an emotional roller coaster. 
My name is Jen. I am about to celebrate my one year anniversary. My DH and I have been TTC for the last year. I swear, I stopped charting and obsessing (that's just what I tell myself) but the TWW is still agony for me. I'm currently 3/4 dpo. I think 3. I still chart when I get my period and then we BD. 
Last month I put it on my iPad and on phone and they are both one day apart. I'm pretty sure though it's 3dpo.I started ACCUPUNCTURE not too long ago. I'm hoping that it will help as I am very natural with my lifestyle. Anyway, 12dpo will literally fall on my first anniversary. It would be a blessing, obviously but in a different way. My FIL had a massive stroke 3 weeks ago and it has left him a quadrapalegic with locked in syndrome. It's horrible. He's only 54. Anyway... What I'm trying to say is joyful news of new life would be the best thing for us all. Please cross your fingers or say a prayer or do a dance! 
As of today I feel a bit nauseous and very tired (that might be last nights wine though!)
Sides of breasts are tender

Anyway, loved this whole thread and all of you I wanted to join and hopefully meet some friends who understand. Xoxo


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Terri great news on the follies!! Keep us updated (doesn't need saying really your keeping us on track) 
I have been popping in but i haven't the past 3 days so it was good to catch up. 

Hey Hopeful! I did the same as you, trawled the forums, found this thread and read all night till i was up to date and felt like i knew them all. its addictive! Happy Anniversary and Good luck xx

I joined the gym! Eeek! I totally went overboard monday and wednesday though. I was aching and hurting for days. I'm going again in the morning, getting back on it. 
I'm a little disapointed with my cycle. I usually ovulate around cd 18, but my temp still hasnt gone up yet. ive had ewcm, sticky cm, watery cm, all sorts, i even swear i had all three in 1 day! So im guessing im not ovulating this month.

Im due on just before my holiday but i really hope its really late so i don't come on. i hate tampons.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-good for you for going back to the gym. You'll get over the soreness if you keep going. Yeah, your cycle is wonky this time. Hopefully you can BD a bit in the next few days. 

Mrs. L-hello. Sorry to hear bout your FIL. Cherish your time with him. Life is too short. Good luck this month with your cycle. My anniversary is coming up in a few days as well and it would be awesome to have a special anniversary present. 

AFM-the game last night was so much fun and worth every penny! The Orioles won 12-3. Hubs is there today for the second home game. We went to retrieval this morning and I had 17 eggs. So happy. We got lunch and he dropped me off at home. The transfer will either be Monday or Wednesday. I'm hoping for five days.


----------



## Essjay86

17 eggs is great!! Woop :) 

Glad your team won, mine did also, we are now in the grand final!


----------



## Draumabaun85

So sorry for being MIA I'll explain later this post.

Terri: WOW so many eggs! Rooting for you! Have you got a final time for the transfer? The doctors here recommend BD after a transfer to do the magic touch, is it recommended for you as well?
Congrats on the game and lol on the man between your legs, haha, he has good humour even if he's not a morning person :)
I totally agree with you on brow maintenance, but you said if you HAVE TO go bald... I though you had done it by choice? It suits you soLove the new avatar pic by the way! :D

SJ: You sure have a wonky cycle... :/ Hope it's just wonky but still working fine :) 

Lenka: So sorry to hear you're so tired :(

Steph: When is the guest wave finished? You must be craving some alone time ;)

Tynmeg: Sorry to hear you're in pain, is there anything that can be done?

Mrs L.: Welcome! Sorry to hear about your FIL and that nothing is happening after a year of TTC. Have you considered to talking to a doctor, just to see if everything is working as it should? I cross my fingers and dance for your cycle to be IT :)

AFM: Soooo busy these past weeks. A coworker was diagnosed with cancer and is probably not coming back to work. I worked very closely with her so there are a lot of changes that are going on. I got a promotion yesterday and am waiting for a meeting about getting a raise. 

My green olive is doing fine I think, I have my first appointment next Friday with the midwife and on the 23rd we have to 12 week scan and blood work and all that. Then we'll finally be able to shout it from the roof tops and tell everyone about this. It's getting so difficult to hide because I have a huge hormonal bump! Looks like I'm 20weeks pregnant or so... I'm not even kidding! I can show you a photo next time I'm on here, can't be bothered to stand up and find my phone to transfer photos. I am soooo tired. All this extra stress at work is making me so miserable.
Life is good though, we're still apartment hunting, going to look at one house tomorrow... we'll see, there's not much going on in the market at the moment.

Today is a massive sports day for us here though. Liverpool is playing at 2pm, my home soccer team (the one I played with for years) are in the finals and the game is at 4pm today. Then our Icelandic hero, Gunni Nelson has his MMA fight today. He's had 14 fights, won 13 and tied 1. He's unstoppable and if he wins this one he might be soon going to compete for the belt, the ultimate award in this sport. I'm not a fan of violence but after Nelson's success the whole island has started to follow him, we're so proud of our sports people wherever they are and whatever they do. ;)

I'll pop in again soon, things must be starting to slow down for me, I don't believe otherwise.... lots of love to you all! :) :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-glad all is going well!! Can't wait to hear the update from the midwife. I did shave my head bald, but most people wouldn't. Here, people usually shave when they find out they have cancer. That's all I was saying. I'm so sorry to hear about your coworker. Hopefully she can beat it and come back to work. 

Good luck to your sports teams. For some reason, I like MMA better than boxing. I guess because they do all this fancy moves and stuff. Boxing is just punching in the face/body which I don't like. 

SJ-looks like your temp is about to go up. BD tonight!

My transfer is probably going to be on Wednesday. That's five days from retrieval. I hope it's not Monday because I have a study at work that needs to get done and it's scheduled for Monday. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Essjay86

Hmm, it didn't spike it wnet down again, but this morning i had kinda like ewcm but it was yellow, and this afternoon seems a bit white and lumpy. argh. I think ill be able to get df to BD tonight. I suggested a mid afternoon rendezvous but he said no maybe tonight if your lucky. haha. Obv he has no idea i may be ovulating as we agreed to wait till jan so as not to interrupt the holiday but i'm not bothered about missing the holiday so Ssshhh!

Oh also i dont know if i told you but i have quite an exciting two weeks ahead. 
So on Tuesday i'm going to see a psychic medium :) I know a lot of people are sceptical about them but entertain me...I am SO excited. One of my close friends/ex boyf died a couple of years ago so im am hoping to god he comes through. 
The same day i finally get my iphone 6! Woop, after months and months of this iphone 3 i am desperate for it!

Then on the 18th i fly to Tenerife for a week with my Mama. bliss!

Im feeling quite happy today, which is rare considering how down ive been lately.

Im going watching a firework show at 7pm toight too! Fireworks are my fave.

Hope you're all having a fab weekend. 

Steph has your visitor left yet? Bet your dying for some alone time. 
Drauma congrats on your promotion, i know its under awful circumstances but still its great news for you. Have you told work about your pregnancy yet? Dont until you have that payrise in the bag ;)

Terri, i will be popping in next week to hear how things went with your transfer :)

xx


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-glad you have fun things planned. I have the iPhone 5 and my battery is losing power very quickly. It's so annoying but I'm holding out. 

Fertilization update- All 14 are still growing strong so I have a Wednesday retrieval. Time to get to the store and stock up on healthy foods and fruit again. Yay!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Great to hear about your follies Terri :) Crossing my fingers for Wednesday :) I also have iPhone 5 and my oh my the battery is horrible!!! Much better on DB's iPhone 5s... :( Mine got a bit better though after I reset all factory settings. Did you check your phone model here? https://www.apple.com/support/iphone5-battery/ They're replacing some iPhone 5's that have proved to be faulty.

SJ: No, I haven't told my boss or coworkers yet, I'm hoping I get my salary-interview before that. Wish I could join you to Tenerife! So cold and windy and rainy over here, soooo annoying!

Here's my photo of last weeks HUGE bump!! 
https://i58.tinypic.com/2z4wl15.png

Today I'm 10 weeks and the bump is smaller today for some reason.... 
https://i58.tinypic.com/14e40fr.jpg


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Wow!! You look great :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Yes, you look adorable! Thanks for the phone link. I will check mine out and hopefully I can take mine back to the store and get another one with a better battery. That would be sweet!

Sj-Hope the fireworks were awesome, and enjoy the trip with your mom. How fun!

AFM-I was swamped at work today and only got to play enough to see my email from the Os saying that tomorrow morning I have my chance to buy ALCS tickets!! Obsessive much? hee hee.

So the nurse called and I STILL have 14 embryos!! She was so great. She gave me an update on every single one of them. The smallest is a 5 cell, but she said that sometimes they catch up and divide quickly in the last few days. The best two right now are at 13 cells, and they call that early compacting (?) I will look that up later. I won't bore you with ALL the details, but I'm feeling really great. Bottom line, 13 pretty strong embryos. No update tomorrow, but transfer will be Wednesday at 10a. :thumbup:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thanks girls, I feel sooooo bloated lately, feel better today as you can see from the pics :)

Great to hear about your follies Terri! How exciting!!! :D :happydance:

How was the firework show SJ? :)

Oh you won't believe it but it started to snow here in the capital last weekend!!! :( The mountains are all white now and there was a little bit of snow Friday and Saturday thet gladly disappeared really quickly... but still... it isn't winter just yet???? If there'll be more snow soon I'll just start listening to Christmas music, no joke! :xmas7:


----------



## Essjay86

Gah i love snow! For two days then i want it gone hahah. The UK cannot cope with snow. I'm guessing you guys are better at it?

Terri that sounds like great news!

The fireworks were great, not as epic as disneyland but still epic :) 

So....I went to the medium. She said: 

I will have 2 children but not right now, when the time is right (how frustrating!) and she said i may need help with it. She said i am with the love of my life even though i sometimes sit here and wonder if i am doing the right thing. she said we might bicker but we are meant to be. 

She brought my grandad and my friend mark through. It was really good. 

Afm today i just went to the loo and had a massive glob of EWCM. again! argh. My temp went really high today but i did take it around 40 mins late and i was tossing and turning in the morning. So i will just see what my temp is tomorrow, and might try and bd tonight.


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh SJ!! That's quite a jump. Glad the medium experience was awesome. Go BD tonight. I'll hope it works!

I was able to get tickets to Home Games 3 and 4 if need be. I'm hoping we win in 4 games, but that's probably unheard of, so I'll be patient and watch the games. I offered one set to my bestie since I had to have her get them because my work firewall was blocking me. I offered her seats prior to knowing about the firewall too. All my focus now is on transfer tomorrow. 10am. Woot woot!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Good luck today Terri!!!! FX FX FX FX FX FX
Glad you got your tickets :)

Glad you're happy with the medium. I don't really believe in them, I've visited a medium twice and what a load of crap, nothing has come true or turned out like they said, almost the opposite.... But if yours is a good one then that's great. :) I've heard of people who go to see a medium and everything turns out the way they said... At least it's fun to see what they say :)

When I lived in London it snowed a little tiny bit and I am still telling people here in Iceland about the craziness I witnessed... The M25 being close due to snowstorms, people putting chains on their car tires. Airports closing due to a tiny bit of snow. You guys really don't know how to cope and you're to scared of it :) Icelandic pilots have gotten fed up with this and went out to plow the snow from an airfield so they could fly home, they had to do it themselves because airport control just shut down. Hahahaha. https://www.huffingtonpost.com/dorrit-moussaieff/how-iceland-air-kept-flyi_b_801077.html You can read the news here :)

If you love fireworks SJ you should come over to Iceland during New Years... Everyone is allowed to buy fire works and we're bombing them for days, most of it of course around midnight 31st Dec. It's absolutely insane :) Here's a video of a go-pro camera that went flying last new years in a normal neighborhood in Reykjavík... just to show you that every single family is shooting up firewroks :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xkW4rIvS1o

2 days to my first maternity check-up! :) yay!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Wow Drauma that video is SO SO cool!! I cant believe how many were going off!! I totally want to spend new years at yours ;) 

I have been to two mediums before, one was very very accurate in what she said, stuff i dont think can be guessed. But i dont blame people for being sceptical. 

That article is funny, we are pathetic in snow. Its ridiculous. 

My temp dropped back to normal today. Damn.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Sorry about your temperature. Did you BD? You still have a chance!!

Drauma-Can't wait for your checkup! How are you feeling? I'll have to look at the video later. 

My transfer went well today. I had three blastocysts transferred. One was expanded good rating, and the other two were expanded fair rating. The doctor said they grade them as good, fair, poor. She also said that they looked beautiful.:happydance: The doctor is the only woman at the site, and she's always so nice, patient and explains everything. She also did my retrieval this time. I think tomorrow they will call me to tell me how many frosties I will have, but this morning my regular doctor called and said he sees about 8-9. So I'm super happy about that too. I took a nap when I got home and then chopped tons of vegetables and roasted them for a vegetable fritatta with white cheddar queso. Yum yum. I'm finally about to try it! I'm going to work tomorrow and just taking it easy. Last time I did the super bed rest, but it was the weekend and I could just sit around. Not this time! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Thank you so much for the link to the apple site. Mine does fall into that category!! I bought it when it was brand new, so I'm not surprised. Usually I'm the last to the technology party, but my Palm Pixi was just dying a painful death, so I decided to step up and get the iPhone 5 as soon as it came out. Yay!! My appointment is on Monday.

Not much else going on here..:juggle: Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Essjay86

Didn't manage to Bd, but i got crosshairs so i'm feeling better knowing it thinks i ovulated. Haven't temped for two days but i will get back on it tomorrow. 

Terri is it Monday (tomorrow) you do the transfer? - edit, i totally didnt take enough notice, haha. Good luck on monday x

I made cakes today:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/10433809_620805261959_3832089891488561991_n_zpse4d3377c.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-I had my transfer last Wednesday. Today is our one year anniversary so we're going out for brunch in a few. We made it!! It's such a nice day so far. Hubs gave me nice presents and we went to church. I'm so happy. Now...if I get a positive HPT that will round out the good stuff in the month of October! Your cupcakes look so good. Yum yum..how did they turn out?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry I've been mia but I'm crazy busy here in Seattle and my girl has really regressed in her sleep. But I keep looking for updates. Happy anniversary!! Glad you're feeling up and I can't wait for you to take the lucky frer!! Sj those cupcakes look divine...jealous. although I shouldn't be because all I've done is eat since I've been home and I've probably gaineda few lbs....ugh


----------



## Essjay86

Ah terri I'm so stupid I must have read your posts wrong! Your chart looks good! 
Thanks the cakes were great, I literally had been watching Great British Bake Off and felt a major urge to bake. The annoying thing is the sugar decor on top melted overnight but they were still nice and everyone at work liked them. 

Aw Dteph sorry to hear the baba isn't sleeping well. That's one thing I dread about having kids, I love my sleep. 

Happy anniversary terri xxx


Afm I go on holiday on Saturday. I'm really hoping at arrives any day although it's likely to be a week from now :( not looking forward to a day of cramps round the pool :(


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Your chart is the one that looks good. I've never seen such "steady" temps from you showing a significant ovulation rise. Usually you have deep drops and steep rises. I'm a little excited. Let's hope AF stays away from the pool. Have a great vacation!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Both of your charts look great Terri and SJ! Just as good as those cupcakes look :D

When will we hear more news? Terri, will you test or have a blood test or how will it go?
SJ Oh I wish I was going on holiday!
Steph: Hope sleeping get's better soon :/ I know it can take months to get into a good sleeping routine, just try to keep sane and it'll all be better one day :hugs:

Just 8 days to my scan next Thursday, I'm so excited! Feeling okay, hardly no appetite but it's okay, I eat when I feel hungry and that happens every day, just at different times... My blood pressure is really low though and I'm feeling dizzy many times and nauseous, but I will have a proper blood test and everything checked next week so we'll see if everything is okay :)


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I can't believe you're at 11 weeks already! Time has seriously flown by. One more week until your appointment. Woohoo!!

I have my blood test next Tuesday and I will probably test on my own on Saturday or Sunday. Not feeling a thing but maybe that's a good sign. I sure do miss drinking my morning coffee though. Especially now that it's getting chilly. I have a cup of decaf tea on two separate days, but that's not the same. I wonder when I can drink it again if my test turns out to be positive. Hmmmm..hee hee.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hour charts are looking very ingeresting!! 
Terri, are you testing today? :)
I just woke up a little paset 7am cuz the phone rang. It was a guy who had my name right, he said I was a beutiful girl he partied with a few years back and that this phonecall was a semi-bootycall!!! Hahaha, I have no idea who this guy is but after Facebook stalking I think we were at the same new yesrs party 2011/2012!! So funny! And I said no... Haha!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Haha wooow booty calling the preggo....

I'm back home and guest no 4 arrived yesterday! So exhausted....but I turned on my phone to check bnb to see if you tested Terri! We are rooting for you!!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm going to wait until tomorrow, but I really don't think this time worked either. I know everyone says you don't feel anything but it's already 10 days after my 5 day transfer, so I should be feeling SOMETHING at this point. All I feel is 100% normal and not pregnant. Maybe my test in the morning will surprise me, but I'm not getting my hopes up at all. The beta is on Tuesday and that is when my MIL and I are going to see I Love Lucy at the Hippodrome. I guess testing tomorrow will be a good thing because then I'll know what to expect on Tuesday when the nurse calls me with my results prior to going to the show.

Hope you all are well. Steph-This is the last visitor, right? Can you post a new picture of Emma? I bet she looks totally different now.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Try not to stress Terri... I keep my fingers crossed for you!! 

Glad you'll soon get a break Steph!!

Oh and this is just a short one because I am sooooooo tired. We've had a VERY eventful day to say the least..... My apartment is now on sale and we've found and bought a new apartment!!!!!!! It's so awesome!! I'll show you links, hope they work for a little while at least... There were four offers for the apartment, ours was the best so we got lt! :D
Press the button "allar myndir" to see all the photos :)

My apartment that is now for sale: 
https://www.mbl.is/fasteignir/fasteign/688869/?q=1c44306731024fec644a28aa69b4a9d8&item_num=0

My NEW apartment.. We'll get the keys in December:
https://www.mbl.is/fasteignir/fasteign/688515/?q=ddf7d53ec53b9e20309bb8a568c5fd21&item_num=0

Hope the rest of you ladies are allright :) <3


----------



## terripeachy

BFN today. My old body just isn't having it. I'm so over this. I do have two frosties, so I will find out how much it costs out of pocket for me to use them, and we'll try that route. At this point, I guess it's worth a shot. Two fresh cycles surely didn't work. Thanks for the positive thoughts. I have my beta on Tuesday and a wine Tuesday night and a coffee Wednesday morning. I can't wait.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'm so sorry Terri. Ugh this is so frustrating and heart breaking. So sorry.


----------



## Lenka78

A couple of pictures, will write more from a laptop.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141015_104345.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20140911_172409.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

I have been reading all your updates, just did not have a chance to reply. 

First of all, Terri, I am so so sorry that you got a BFM this morning. But maybe its just too early. I hope that this is the case. I want you to get a BFP so badly..... And I am sure you will, it will just take you longer than an average girl. That is so good that you have two frosties as a backup. Hugs. Lets wait till Tuesday. 

Drauma, you are almost done with the 1st trimester, girl! Cant wait to hear your scan updates. How are you feeling? 

Steph, how have you been? How is your little girl doing? Don't they grow fast? -))) 

SJ, how is everything? 

My little boy is almost 7 weeks now. Well, I have to admit that the first month was so hard!!! I was so exhausted, I remember driving to a grocery store, and I had to think and concentrate on how to drive a car. My head just could not function properly, I was so tired. But it is getting easier. I pump, I do not breastfeed. I am glad that I have just enough milk, even though my guy eats quite a lot. Sometimes I have to supplement with a formula, but its maybe once every other days. Pumping is very time consuming. I promised myself that with my second child, yes we want a second kid, I will do everything possible to breastfeed her. Now, its just too late, my guy does not want to accept anything but his bottle. But that is fine. I work from home, so it works for us. Once my milk supply is established by three months, I would not have to pump every three hrs around the clock. So it will be easier. As I said to my DF, if I had to pump less, wake up only once to feed him at night and was allowed to have a cup of coffee in the morning, I would be the happiest girl. lolol

I am also very busy at work now, and sometimes it just takes a toll on me. My boss has put a lot of new responsibilities on my shoulders, and I didn't have any maternity leave, even one day. But I cant loose this job, so I have to do what I have to do. 

Our little boy is doing fine. He is so beautiful, so adorable, we love him to pieces. He can say "Ah-goo" now and he smiles, and watching him doing it just melts our hearts. DF had tears in his eyes when the little one said it several times laying on his chest. 

Hugs to all of you, wish you all the best. No, I am not saying goodbuy. lolol not just yet.


----------



## terripeachy

Aww Lenka...he is too cute. 
Thanks for the well wishes, and thanks for posting pictures and checking in. It's always nice to hear from you. Get some rest, ah-goo. hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

So cute Lenka! You're a champ pumping for so long. Why can't you have coffee? Do it!! Love the pictures. Sorry you're so busy at work. I can't imagine having to juggle both!

Terri how are you feeling after the initial shock? Do you have enough money to continue with your frosties? Sometimes I get so angry when it's so easy for some and a painful journey for others.

Drauma....congrats on the apartment. I'll look tomorrow when the guest leaves and I'm in a hotel room in Boston. We'll be there for a couple days. Then it's 4 days of rest until the last string of visitors comes.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh Terri, I am devastated! I was so sure this was your cycle! Still a glimpse of hope though until your test results are in... Lots of hugs your way :hugs:
You have to try with your frosties... third time is a charm, isn't it :)

Steph, thank you! The link for the apartment doesn't work anymore because it's not for sale anymore so.... if you haven't opened it already I'm afraid you can't see it. My apartment will most likely be sold today... everything is happening so quickly!! :)

Lenka, glad to hear you're all doing better and better. Cute photos!! :)
Why are you working already? Over here I get 9 months maternity leave... and you're already working at 7 weeks? How does that work?

SJ, how are you? You haven't updated your chart for a few days and it was looking very good. Please share news when you have time :hugs:

I'm getting super excited for the scan on Thursday. I'm feeling a lot more energetic these past few days but my back is starting to get really bad. I'm looking into taking yoga and swimming classes for preggo ladies, I can start at week 14, so I better sign up soon. I think my back will be a lot better with good exercise made for girls like me.

On another note.. IT'S SNOWING!!! Everything is white outside and soooo Christmas-y! :) I just want to bake cookies and listen to Christmas music, haha! :) :xmas8:

This photo was taken today and I thought it was too cute not to share :) 
https://www.mbl.is/frimg/7/71/771751.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-Is that your walkway? Are there stairs? It looks steep, but so cool that you can see the entire town from your doorstep. I am NOT ready for snow, so I'm not clicking on any more of your snowy pictures. hee hee. So excited for Thursday for you as well.

I had my blood test today and then a random number called my work. I'm not answering it until tomorrow. Why would they call you at work? I'll talk to the nurse/doctor this afternoon and I will find out about the cost of a frozen transfer cycle. If it's under 3,000, we'll proceed. Otherwise, we will wait until the new year when prescription insurance resets. 

MIL is in town and we're going to see I Love Lucy. I am excited for the show. She actually enjoyed the dinner that I cooked last night. I was hopign she wasn't hungry so I could eat pizza, but she was hungry. Tonight she's having a plain piece of chicken unless she wants to try some butternut soup that I'm making WITH SPICES. hee hee.


----------



## Draumabaun85

I didn't take that photo, no, I saw it online at a local newspaper's website. My view is a lot better though, I can see everything from my window!!!: )
Perhaps they called you at work because your phone was temporarily out of reach? I hope it was them with good news....
Enjoy I love Lucy, and of course she loved your dinner, why wouldn't she? :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Aw nuts no pizza!! But it is good she liked your dinner. How was the show? Were you able to talk to your doctor or any nurses?

Snow already??? Ack! I love snow but not enough to want itthis early....we live in the country so getting anywhere requires driving...


----------



## Draumabaun85

How are you all?

Just a quick update... Had the sonar this morning and saw a cute little baby, moving all around and kicking with two legs, two arms, two hemispheres in the brain, a stomach and a bladder. We are the happiest people on earth right now. Here's a photo of the cuteness waving to us :) 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2jb2sy8.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

that's awesome Drauma! So happy for you.


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, oh your little baby is so cute indeed!!! So happy for you!!! Enjoy the 2nd trimester, its the best time of a pregnancy. Btw both apartments were nice, so European, i loved them both. 

Hungs to all. Guess what am i doing now? Pumping!!! Lol


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Lenka your pictures are beautiful, i cannot believe you haven't took maternity leave!! Thats crazy. 

Terri I am so gutted for you, I hope your frosties work i really really do. FX for you :hugs: 

Drauma that snoy picture is gorgeous, i do like it when it snows, for 1 day then i want it gone haha.
I didnt get to see the apartment as i was on holiday and didnt have internet :(
Your scan is great!! I really cannot wait for that moment.

AFM, i was on holiday last week, it was great, we had two days of rain at the start but after that it was hit 80 odd degrees farenheit. I came on my period on days 2 so couldn't go in the pool for 2 and a half days arrgh. But it was a good break. 
I think i will start temping again tomorrow morning, i'm hoping this month isn't going to be as long as last month!


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Glad you had a nice holiday.
I'm just taking this month off because I won't be seeing my doctor until Wednesday. It's nice to have a break so far. No shots, and my belly can go back to somewhat normal. hee hee. I just want to eat and drink a ton though, and that can't be good. Hope you all are well...

Drauma-what's next?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Glad to hear your holiday was fun SJ. Hope you got to relax a bit :) here in Iceland everyone goes swimming when AF is there, we just use tampons and no harm done :) 

Terri: have a little break, you deserve it. I don't believe in changing up your diet and way of living too much while TTC. It's too much of a shock for the body to deal with new foods and new drinks and then also TTC... In my believe cutting down on alcohol is the only thing necessary, it's the only thing I changed... But you of course do it your way... I just think you have enough on your plate with the TTC :*

Next for me is just wait. We're waiting to be able to sign the official papers for buying and selling... Both will hopefully happen this week.
My next maternity check up is mid November if I remember correctly... So next up really is the annual fancy ball at work on the 15th... 
Oh we went up to the cabin this past weekend, it was sooo nice! I made a huge cute snowman! :)

How is the rest of you ladies? :)


----------



## Essjay86

Yeh normal people would just use tampons but i'm one of them scardey cats thats thinks if i use one id get TSS. I'm so unlucky in life that that would probably happen. haha.

Terri enjoy your break, i must admit i have enjoyed not stressing about ttc. But i cannot wait till Jan when i'm going to really try hard (if DF makes an effort)


----------



## terripeachy

I talked to the doctor today and I'm going to move forward with the frozen transfer probably in mid December. So...back on BCPs for three weeks or so. *sigh* It's WAY cheaper than fresh and if I have to do another fresh, it'll be on my insurance's dime, so it'll work out either way. Just wanted to let you know that SJ and I will be bump buddies. :friends: :flower:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri yesss I love the idea of you and sj being bump buddies!!! Excited for your possible Christmas present!

Mil is the last guest here, here until Saturday then we will have the place to ourselves indefinitely. It's nice to have her here but we are ready for craziness to end. Last night Emma ended her sleep regression with a huge leap forward...10 hours solid! And I was the one who woke her to eat bc I was overflowing. I hadn't slept 7 hours straight in at least 6 months....

Drauma congrats on pregnancybeing facebook official. Do you have any suspicions on the gender?

Very excited to find out my friend is pregnant. If all goes well, she'll have the same due date as Emma. I'm very nervous because she has an autoimmune disease that raises the miscarriage risk significantly. Prayers and well wishes her way, please!

Sj so awesome, warm weather by a pool. Very different from draumas snowman! It'ssupposed to snow Saturday night here...Terriis your bald head getting cold? I should do what you do and shave it. I hate my hair...

Hugs to all! I love reading your updates! Let me posta pic of Emma...


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Congrats to your friend! That would be so cute if her baby and Emma have the same birthday. I'll keep her in my thoughts.

And also huge congrats to you for getting your first night's sleep. Yeah! Baby steps. hee hee.

Yes, my head is freezing and I've started wearing my hat in the car to work and sometimes I sit at my desk with it on. My advice-shave it in the spring/summer. hee hee. My doctor touched my head yesterday. I was shocked and surprised. I said 'My husband is the only one who touches my head!' It was on an off day of shaving, so hopefully he got some razorburn! :haha:


----------



## Essjay86

hahah how weird (or not) that your hubby is the only one to touch your head :) made me chuckle. I really do hope we are bump buddies id be over the moon. Me and the DF had a really good chat the other night, and he really is promising to make an effort including taking supplements and bd more. so fingers crossed. 

Steph how have you even copied not have at least 7 hours sleep a night for 6 months. I really really am dreading that bit. Good luck to your friend. i'll be thinking of her :)


----------



## Essjay86

Happy Halloween Girls xx


----------



## terripeachy

Oh wow!! Great makeup SJ!! Hope you had fun last night!


----------



## Draumabaun85

WOW SJ! Fantastic skeletal make up!! Belated happy Halloween!
Glad you had a good talk with DF and happy with the result <3

Love the sound of Terri and SJ being bump buddies! FX it will be the Christmas present this year! :) Glad to hear you can go on with the frosties :)

Steph, my thoughts go out to your friend, hope everything goes well! Happy end of sleep regression by the way. That sleep of yours must have been so overdue. Hopefully this is what is to come and you get to sleep many many hours most nights :)
I have no suspicion on the gender. I have absolutely no idea whatsoever. I guess we'll just find out in 1 and a half month :) (20 week scan is the time they tell the gender here)

Everything is going as planned, we've signed the papers for the apartment we're buying and will sign the papers for my old apartment on Wednesday. We're looking for a new car and some new furniture for the new place and it looks like we'll be all settled in before Christmas... maybe a month until we get the keys :D *I'm so excited!!* And I just can't hide it..... ;) :dance:


----------



## Essjay86

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Not much has been going in, especially in the bedroom, DF is "having problems" hmmpf. 

Guess who's cooking Xmas dinner for 10 people?!?! yup, me. Arrgh

How is everyone?


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-When is reevaluation time? I thought you were giving your DF a few months to figure out what's best for both of you. Sounds to me like it's time for a break. He makes me SOO mad and I don't even know him. He's disrespectful to you and doesn't care one bit that you are upset or want to have a baby. Is it worth all the aggravation hoping he wants to BD with you? I can't remember how long you've been together, but as a :jo: I say sometimes it's best to cut your losses and find someone who likes/loves you, wants to spend time with you and have a happy life. Trust me, I've been with my share of frogs, and if I could go back in time, I wouldn't have spent more than a year with them. I wish you the best, as always, I just hate to read about you missing your opportunities because he has "problems."


----------



## Essjay86

Oh sorry maybe I didn't explain properly I meant "standing to attention" erm, I keep telling him to go to the docs but I think he's embarrased. 
I bought a home insemination kit just incase it doesn't improve next month. I will get a baby no matter what lol. He does want it too. I am sure. But just in case our cut off will be June afterr the wedding. X


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies I'm still here.I know this is super late sj but I love the Halloween makeup!! You did an outstanding job! Sorry you missed your chance to bd...glad you have a cut off date in June. Love is love but it takes two. 

Any excitement for anyone? I'm sitting in peaceful silence right.now....I just started nannying for my friend's baby, one month older than Emma for 2 days a week. (9 hours at a time) Im grateful for the opportunity but feel very nervous still. 

I wish I could upload pictures from my phone but it's not working. I'm rarely on a computer or tv. Who are the kids in your picture, Terri?

Drauma how are things, do you have a bump yet?


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Steph!! 
The kids are my niece and nephew. I took that picture last Christmas when I found that afro puff. It makes me laugh.

I have a endometrial scratch in about an hour or so..my doctor thinks that HAS to be the issue with me not getting prego. So, I'll do it and see what happens. My transfer is scheduled for December 09. Keep me in your prayers! 

Hi to everyone else! Tynmeg--your date is coming..how is everything coming along?

Drauma-What's the latest.

SJ-A problem is a problem. Hope it gets better... :hugs:


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ, sorry to hear about your DF's problem! I straight away started thinking that might be the reason for him not seeming eager to BD these last months, because he feels there's something wrong... I would urge him to go see a doctor, it's nothing to be embarrassed about. It can be so many things and could be easy to fix! If he doesn't go the problem might just get worse and irreversible... :/

Thanks girls, I am doing better now. Morning sickness has mostly subsided but now I just have these round ligaments pain, pelvic pain and stuff going on but it's better than puking all the time... I got a bump very, very early. The doctor said the baby is probably just using up all the space it can, while it can, and I might have a lot of fluid... Nothing to be worried about. We'll see it better December 19th when I have my next scan :)
I put a photo for you, taken last week at 14w3d... I am 15w1d today... Looks like I am 30 weeks pregnant already! Hopefully I'll stay like this for a few weeks.... :) 
How are you guys? Glad to hear you've got peace and quiet in your life Steph, and I understand you're nervous with another little one, but I'm sure you've gotten the hang of it already :) They just need sleep and food ;)
 



Attached Files:







14+3d.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Essjay86

Drauma your bump is so cute!! 

Terri, whats an endo scratch? Whats an endo scratch?

Steph, I hope he nanying goes well :) 9 hours is a long time!

Im sorry this is really short.


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-your bump is so cute!!! I like it. 

SJ- an endo scratch is when the rub a small area of your uterus to "injure" it. Supposedly it helps white blood cells go there and that is supposed to help embryo implantation. I have one more next Wednesday and I start taking my shots then. I am supposed to get my meds on Monday and my last bcp is also on Monday. I'm ready to start this new cycle!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thanks ladies, feels so huge!

I have a good feeling about this, something about third time being a charm and all that, Terri :)
Nothing new from my end, just waiting for the keys to the new place, packing in boxes and throwing away stuff... so much fun... *NOT* haha.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Exciting, Terri! Does it hurt? I've never heard of it before.

Congrats on the new place drauma!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hey ladies, how are things??
Nothing new here, just packing in boxes and waiting anxiously for my trip to London mid December :)


----------



## lfrans

hey girls, i havent posted in so long, but visit every once in a while. life is busy! myles is almost 8 months old (omg!) he is babbling up a storm and i think will be crawling soon!
terri- im frustrated each time i read ur still ttc. grrr, i want a bfp for u so bad,
steph- yikes nannying and having your own must be tough work. 
drauma- u look fabulous!

:)


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Lfrans!! glad to hear everyone is doing great, and thanks for thinking of me in my times of need. hee hee. I'm working on it!

drauma-When are you supposed to move into your new place?

AFM-Not a whole lot going on. I have to take shots every three days, and then after Dec. 02, I'll be taking them every day until I hear BFP! So..day two of shots wasn't bad, but I had a little bit of liquid courage. The first time I did my shot, it hurt because I wasn't forceful enough with the needle. Hopefully it will get easier with time. My transfer date is Dec. 09. I hope this is the last time I have to go through this nonsense.

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## claireboro

Hi ladies
I've been reading your thread and I am so happy for those that have their BFP. As I was reading through I was filled with so many emotions going through your journeys with you. 

I'm currently on my 2ww and 4dpo. I am desperate to.find out if we have been lucky month 2 of ttc and can't help googling symptoms. I think I make them up in my head , I certainly did last month and convinced myself I was pregnant. Having tracked my ovulation this month there is no way I could have been last month.

Good luck to all those trying.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck claire. fxfx


----------



## Essjay86

Oooh Terri good luck with your transfer, I will be thinking of you. 

Im hoping to BDat the right times this month. Df has been taking his supplements so thats a step forward. fingers crossed. 

Drauma when are you in London? 

Llfrans it was nice to see your post :)

How is everyone? Its freezing here in the UK.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi girls! Hope everything is good with you all! :)
When will you know if the transfer worked Terri? Is there a bloodwork scheduled 
I will be in London from Thursday morning December 11th to noon Sunday 14th :)

How are you feeling SJ?

We get the keys to the new apartment this Sunday and will paint the walls and start moving, then we go to London, then we'll finish moving when we come back home, clean my old apartment and hand over the keys... Everything happening :)


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Drauma!
I guess I will know by Christmas. My transfer is scheduled for dec. 10. I went in this morning and all systems are ready to go, so hopefully this will be my 3rd and final transfer. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

You have a lot of exciting things coming up so just enjoy them and take care of yourself and that baby. When do you find out if it's a boy or a girl? Or did you do that already? I cant' remember.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Draumabaun85

I cross my fingers, toes and everything inberween Terri!! 

Here in Iceland the gender reveal is done in week 20 scan.
I'll go in on the 19th but we're going to ask the person to put it in an envelope that we'll take to a baby store. There we're hokng to ask the clerk to wrap a pink or a blue thing (showing him or her the paper without checking it ourselves). We'll unwrap our present on Christmas eve before we go to the big party (here we celebrate with family, eat dinner and open presents on the 24th). I hope you understand my explanation... I'm dead tired and not sure I make sense... I try my best to take care of me and baby, I'm not doing any painting or heavy lifting or anything... Promise :)


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Drauma, thats a fab idea to find out the sex!!! You definately have exciting times ahead. 
And good luck terri i hope it works out for you. It will be the ultimate Christmas Present!


----------



## Essjay86

Transfer day today terri?! Good luck :)

I got a positive ovulation test today woop, tonight is the night!!


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies, 
Terri, GL today!!!!!! Hugs!
EJ, i hope u have a fun and productive night! ;)))
Drauma, how are u feeling? Hope u are enjoying your pregnancy!
My little guy is 9 weeks already and weights 13 pounds. -))) He is so adorable. ))) will try to post a pic.
Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Lenka78

Here he is. -)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20141209-WA0003.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Lenka, he is so beautiful!! Thanks for posting the picture and thanks for the good vibes. Yup..today is the day for my frozen embryo transfer. I'm excited and feeling really positive.

SJ-Thanks for remembering and hope you have a great night tonight! Go get 'em.


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Lenka, that smile!! He is so cute. :)

Hope it goes well Tezza!


----------



## terripeachy

Two embies placed and raring to go...I get my test on the 23rd, and that's right before I leave for VA, so hopefully this is it! Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Lenka78

Keeping our fingers crossed for you, Terri!!! Testing just before Christmas... will be the greatest present for you! ;-)


----------



## Lilllian

terripeachy said:


> Two embies placed and raring to go...I get my test on the 23rd, and that's right before I leave for VA, so hopefully this is it! Have a great week everyone.

V exciting - good luck!


----------



## StephtheHiker

So exciting!! I've been thinking and praying for you! So sorry I haven't been on here, but y'all have been in my thoughts. 

Drauma what a cute idea. Can't wait to hear the gender. In my family we celebrate Christmas on Christmas Eve, too. 

Feels like Christmas here for sure. Snow is up to our knees! We'll be in Texas for Christmas though so it'll be weird to see the ground again after a month. 

Hope all is all. Will you test before the 23rd???


----------



## Lenka78

Hey Steph, how is Emma doing? -)) do you still breastfeed? I still pump lolol. But its so much easier now. My next milestone is 6 month...


----------



## StephtheHiker

Lenka I'm so impressed!! That's a lot of pumping. Haha! Yes I'm still breastfeeding. It's been wonderful now and I enjoy it (never thought I'd say that!)

Emma is doing well. Almost 18bs, 5 months old. She's sitting up and standing while holding on to things. Still doesn't roll over though lol. How about your little guy???


----------



## terripeachy

Hi all..Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 
I'm probably not going to test early unless my temperature stays high like it is now (see today's jump-crazy, huh). I liked having my husband listen to the nurse's message last time so he could be all depressed and emotional while his mom was here. I guessed that it was negative last time, so I got to be the normal one, and he was sad. So..this time I think we'll do the same although I'm hoping and praying for good results this time, of course. I don't know how much more I can take of this.

My sister had a little girl this past Wednesday. I can't remember if I told you guys that she was pregnant. It was in May that she told me. So all are fine. She was upset that she had to give her formula because she was losing a lot of weight, and the formula is almost all corn syrup. That was yesterday and she said today she seems to be interested in breastfeeding, so that's a relief! I won't get to meet her until this summer, unfortunately.

Tynmeg-How are you feeling? Your christmas surprise should be here any day, right?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Congrats to your sister! Sorry you don't get to meet her until summer.

I've been checking back daily to see your charts. I'm not sure what to think. How are you feeling?? Are you going to test or wait for dh to take the call? I hope and pray it's an early Christmas present of a positive!!

Any Christmas plans anyone? We leave for Texas and I to repack after looking at the forecast. Practically summer weather!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Keeping fingers crossed for you! Hope leave for your trip with good news.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Steph!
I'm not feeling much and am not really feeling positive (except to stop taking shots) but if I find out otherwise, i will gladly continue shots for a few more weeks. Keep me in your thoughts/prayers. I'll know the results by tomorrow afternoon. No, I haven't tested. I still have your Lucky FRER though. hee hee.

Have fun in TX!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Definitely will do! Glad you're still taking your medicine


----------



## terripeachy

Ok girls. I had a hcg level of 5.7. It's supposed to be around 100 at this point so I'm still on meds until I return from Christmas. I'm happy that I at least had five. This is the furthest I've come so I'm not completely disappointed, but we'll see. Keep me in your thoughts please. <3


----------



## terripeachy

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Merry Christmas to you, too!! Praying for you! Hope you're enjoying this Christmas!


----------



## Essjay86

Merry Christmas guys!! Sorry i havent been on for a while. That night i got my positive ov test me and DF had a fall out. I was devasted. he nearly walked out and we had massive talks. I don't really want to go into it but once again he has promised to try next month. At the momet its still just words. By the end of June (after our friends wedding in Greece) I will know what the next step is with us as a couple. I' happy to give us 6 mnths more then its breaking point. 

Good Luck Terri, I'm really hoping you get your happy ending with this cycle.

I hope everyone is good xx


----------



## terripeachy

Your chart is looking great SJ! Sorry to hear you had another falling out, but hopefully by June you'll be preggers and things will be wonderful!!
Thanks for the positive vibes. Two days until I go back for bloodwork. I went running twice this week so I'm feeling really good, physically and emotionally no matter what the results say.


----------



## Essjay86

Thanks Terri, i thought it looked pretty terrible, i've never had such low temps at this stage. I ovulated later than usual to. I really hope i can try in January. 

Good on you for going running. I've not been to the gym for about 3 weeks. Ooops. :)
I think the key to TTC is being emotionally strong. Thats the bit i struggle with sometimes. 

Im going to a lodge tomorrow for New year so I'll try and check in if i have wifi to see how you get on xx


----------



## terripeachy

My blood test was negative. I think I'll be on break for a while. <3


----------



## Essjay86

Aw I'm sorry to hear that terri :( it must be so emotionally draining.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri my heart breaks for you. So very sorry to hear. You'll be in o our thoughts and prayers during this break.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, so so sorry to hear that.... i wish i could give you a hug... 2015 will be your year!!! 
Happy holidays to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi ladies, happy new year!!

First of all, my sincere apologies for not being on here for sooooo long, I'll explain, but first, Terri.... I am so, so, so sorry to hear it didn't work this time either. My heart breaks for you. 2015 is definitely your year, it has already started so I'll keep you in my thoughts and hopefully next time you try will be the lucky one. Until then I hope you can do it the old fashioned way and who knows... something might happen?
SJ, sorry to hear about you and DF falling out on your ov day... glaf to hear he promised to do better next cycle.

Hope all of you are doing well.

I went to London in December after getting the keys to the new apartment and painting all the rooms and cleaning. We came back home late in the afternoon on a Sunday after a massive delay due to engine failure and had the truck and everything pre-ordered so we just had to move the minute we landed and got loads of friends and family to help. Then we tried to make everything look a bit like a home, locked the rest of the boxes in the extra bedroom and celebrated Christmas and New Years. With a family diner at a different place almost every night/lunch time since December 24th our lives have been rather crazy. I have been really tired over the holidays, trying to rest but I just can't rest when there are still boxes to unpack and photos to be put up. We got half of the lights up today after today's lunch party and then I unpacked 3 more boxes... Little baby steps and I'll get there, it's starting to look really good :) I'll send you pictures when everything's ready :)

Now, for the big news......................................... :blue: WE'RE HAVING A BOY! :blue: 
Yup, we had the 20 week scan December 19th and everything looks perfect. We asked to lady to pack a note with the gender in an envelope which we took to a store, picked a pink bodysuit and a blue one and asked the clerk to pick one after giving her the envelope as well and she was super excited and wrapped it in a cute box for us. I took the box home and wrapped it in a Christmas wrapper with a pink and blue bow on it and we opened it on the morning of December 24th (the day we celebrate Christmas here). Then in the evening we went to my mom's and celebrated with my whole family, grandparents and all. Told them all we still hadn't opened our private present so there were no questions about that... until we opened all the presents together... My cousin always hands out the presents and reads on the tags and after like half of the presents were opened she picked a small present from under the tree, read to herself, paused... paused some more... and then she read (loud and clear, with a huge smile on her face, she's 17 years old) "TO GRANDMA AND GRANDDAD.... FROM THE LITTLE PRINCE IN THE BELLY"... and everyone just stopped and were like WHAT??? REALLY? It was so cute, and then everyone clapped and hugged us. It was such a precious moment :)

I attached photo of the package and one of what was inside... and one of me, a selfie because DB is out partying with his friends ;)

I'm almost 23 weeks now and feel some kicks and stuff, but DB hasn't felt anything yet. The placenta is in the front so it's hard to feel on the outside, but baby is getting stronger every day so hopefully he'll feel something soon :) I feel fine apart from one thing, my back is totally busted. I sleep maybe 2-4 hours a night and the rest I'm tossing and turning trying to find a good position, it's horrible... hopefully I'll find a way to make it better soon, before I totally lose it.... 

Well, this is enough for now, I promise I'll be on here more often now that things are finally slowing down. 
Big hugs to you all!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







10615370_10152431061886829_6075575814211321893_n.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 3









10390133_10152432437886829_8435231686127714619_n.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 5









10888229_10152472972176829_165590842_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Drauma!! Sounds like things are going really well. The way you did the reveal was awesome. I bet it was hard to keep a secret for those few days. <3 <3 Good for you and DB..things are settling down so that's great.


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful holiday season and best wishes for 2015! Congratulations Drauma on your baby boy news, so exciting! 
Terry, I hope 2015 brings your bundle of joy. :)
Lennix Emily Danielle was born on Dec 21st by scheduled C-section. Everything went great and we're both doing well. She's 2 weeks old today and breastfeeding is challenging but we're figuring it out. I'm super tired but she's worth everything and we love her to pieces. :)


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Congratulation Tynmeg!!! Well Done, and her name is gorgeous :) 

And Drauma your pics are great, i bet you and your family are over the moon :) 

Jeez its all happening now... C'mon Terri its our year 2015. 


I went to a lodge in lincoln for new year, we spent the week in a lodge with a 5 month old. I think it's made DF realise how much he does want a baby :) so i really hope Jan works out. 


Happy New Year to you all xxxx


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Tynmeg!! I'm glad all went well. I bet she's so precious. 

SJ-glad to here your vacation went well. 2015 is your year!!

We got invited to a wedding in Mexico in June and I really want to go. My classmate is getting married. I don't know him that well, but I feel like since he invited us, why not go?? Plus, I'm not going to Mexico anytime soon on my own. I want fun, not TTC stress. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Congratulations Tynmeg!! Glad everything went well for you guys <3 Looking forward to a little sneak peek :)

Happy to hear your little vacation was good SJ! Being close to little ones either makes you want one even more or makes you not want one, glad to hear you're both getting to the same page now :) :)

Terri, we didn't keep any secrets for a few days, no one knew the gender, we didn't either. We just found out when we opened the present, and then told the family in the evening :)

How are Lenka and Steph doing?


----------



## Essjay86

Ohhhh Terri go to MEXICOOOOOOO. I would if i could. I've always wanted to go, i also want to go to jamaica and Cuba. Aaaahhh dreaming of exotic holidays now.

I think ive lost my BBT thermometer after my trip. :( epic fail. I'm going to keep hunting now.


----------



## Essjay86

Hi girls, 

I hope this link below works...these are my ovulation tests for today, one on the leftnis this morning and the one on the right is this afternoon. I think I have to class this as positive right? Mine only ever seem to get this dark.
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/EF48D48D-6259-4CAA-85F9-9FA2C8CC5ACC_zpsygfdxmya.jpg


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm not used to using these, they didn't seem to work for me but from what I've learned is that the test line gets equally dark or darker when it's positive... if it's getting lighter in my opinion then Ovulation is over, but if it keeps getting darker it's getting close. Hope you fit some BD in your schedule, the more often, the better ;)


----------



## Essjay86

I did BD, but they are as dark as they ever get for me, they started going lighter again after this...and i do get a temp rise a day or 2 after so i'm assuming they are +
Maybe i will invest in a digital one.

Hope you're well xx


----------



## terripeachy

I hate those strips SJ, but if it looks dark to you, it's BD time...I could only read a strip pregnancy test once, and that was when I had to take a 10k IU shot of HCG. I could finally see a line. HA!!HA!! 

No ttc report here.. Miss you ladies!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Miss you guys too! Hope it's your time SJ, glad to hear you have temp rise and BD and everything you're "supposed" to do :)

Anything fun (or not fun) happening in your lives at the mo?
I'm finally almost settled in my new apartment... we're getting ready for prepping the baby room next and then everything will be ready :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj did you take any more? I have never taken one of those test things so I have no idea. I just check cm and it's always spot on.

Drauma I bet you're getting very excited! When do you move into the new place?

Terri how have you been?

Congrats tynmeg on the beautiful baby! How are you liking motherhood?

Last week we bought our tickets to Ireland and will be spending one week there and one week in Scotland/northern England in the beginning of April. Very excited and also nervous about international travel with a 9 month old!

Oh and the seahawks are going back to the Superbowl. And of course I live in patriots territory... Gross...


----------



## Essjay86

Are you doing a theme for the nursery Drauma?

Oooh Steph whereabout in northern england are you going??

I took about 6 ovulation tests, maybe more. Before and after they were very weak so the ones i suspected were positive i took one of them as a positive and i have my crosshairs now. But my scoring on the FF Timing analyzer said its 'good' not high so i was a bit bummed :( but still hoping.

I've had really sharp stabbing pains in my abdomen this afternoon. I'm 3 DPO.


----------



## Draumabaun85

SJ this stabbing pain can actually be ovulation... I don't really trust these tests because I've heard of so many women who they don't work for. FF said the chances for fertilation for me was OK or Good, not the highest score and yet, I am pregnant, so don't put all your faith in tests and apps, and listen to your body and get to know it, it's the best advice I can give you. Crossing my fingers and toes for you darling!
We're not going with a theme, no, no one does that here in Iceland, baby stuff is so freakin' expensive here... most people try to order from Amazon and stuff. As an example, the bouncer we want costs on Amazon $85 and here in Iceland the exact same bouncer costs $150!! But The room will have white furniture and some light blue details here and there, I haven't really decided, I'll send you photos when I'm done :)

Steph: We moved to the new place before Christmas :) Handed over the keys to my old home on December 17th. Happy to hear you are going on a vacation to Europe! Will you have a layover in Iceland? :) You should look into it! I think it's not too difficult to travel with a 9 month old, the only worry I'd have is the ear pain babies get when airplanes are taking off and landing. The best advice I've heard is have them drinking something while this is going on and that saves their ears and they won't cry the whole way :)

Hope the rest of you guys are doing good! <3


----------



## Essjay86

I caved and tested today at 7DPO it as BFN of course but my god my nipples hurt. I don't know if it was just because of DF as he gave them quite a lot of attention the other night but I've the last two days my boobs hurt. Even when I try roll over in bed. Plus my temp went to 36.95. It's never gone Over .90 before! Really hope I'm not just reading into stuff. I'm getting obsessed again


----------



## Draumabaun85

Sounds promising, but try to relax as well :)
7DPO testing is very early, but I started seeing very, very faint BFP's 8DPO, but it wasn't untill like 12DPO that someone other than me could see the line, hehe.

Try to relax and take care of those nipples! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Your chart is looking amazing, SJ! I'm getting a little excited too. do you only have strip tests, or are you using frers?

Not much going on here. I went running yesterday and planned to run about 5.5 miles. Well, I got lost and missed my turn, so I just kept going until I saw a street I recognized. When I mapped my run I ended up going 6.74 miles. Eek! hee hee. But now it's done and I felt good last night and today I'm not even sore, so I'm pretty proud of myself.

We're having a Superbowl party on Sunday with about 10 people. My menu is set and I'm excited to have people over. Hope you guys are all doing great.


----------



## Essjay86

Yeh i just have the internet cheapies. I just bought two early response ones but im just going to see how my temps go for the next few days, my boobs dont feel as sore this afternoon so i think i was just overreacting. 

Terri thats a really long run! Well done.

Whats your menu for the superbowl?


I just made a tomato, veg chilli n chicken soup and its blowing my mouth off! But i love Chilli!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Wow Terri what an awesome run!! Beast mode. The Superbowl party sounds fun! Who are you rooting for? East coast or best coast? He he

Sj your chart is looking super good. I didn't get a positive until 12dpo and that was on a frer so just keep waiting. Fx!!! Where in the UK are you? We'll be going as a family to the lakes region? National park in the northwest. I don't remember where exactly and we haven't set any plans. I am thinking of staying another week in Europe with just Emma (dh has to work) and maybe visit a friend in Leeds then take Ryanair from London to Vienna and visit friends then cross over into Slovenia, my dream. Flights are like 50 USD so it seems doable hopefully

Drauma oops sorry!!! I don't know how I missed that :( no layover in Iceland, unfortunately. I definitely wanted to do that but air Canada from Toronto was the cheapest way to go. Holy cow baby stuff is expensive!!!!!!!!! Do you have used stores there? Like where you buy baby stuff people have donated or are reselling at a reasonable rate?

Weare set to have a blizzard so I just finished at the grocery store. Happy to have a wood stove in times like these!!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh nice the lakes aren't majorly far from me, I'm near Manchester. It's loovely in the lakes, it's a shame the weather isn't warmer/nicer. Think we might be due snow later in the week. We aren't good with snow lol. 

Thanks about the heads up with the testing. I'm going to try and resist.


----------



## Essjay86

I had a dream I got my BFP and woke up sad because my temp dropped lol. Oh the drama!


----------



## terripeachy

Steph-Hope you're doing ok with the blizzard/non blizzard. They hype the weather so much that when nothing happens it's really disappointing. At least that's how I feel. I made a 'prepare for being snowed in' lasagna, and it hardly snowed here. hee hee.

I'm rooting for Seattle. 

So we're having jerk wings, charm city wings (honey and old bay), pulled pork sliders, vegetable tray, spinach and artichoke dip, chocolate surprise (?-someone is bringing this), chips/salsa/queso, loaded tator tots, and cheesy pull apart bread. I think that's enough fat/cheese/bread for 10 people.

SJ-Dreams are a good symptom! Remain positive.


----------



## Essjay86

Oh terri that food sounds amazing!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sj I see you started a new chart was it bfn then? Your temps looked so good!! So sorry


----------



## terripeachy

Oh SJ! Son of a .... I'm so sorry the witch got you. Ugh!! Well, in my opinion, your charts are looking way better than when you started, so I'm absolutely positive your BFP is right around the corner.

Steph-I am hoping so badly that the Seahawks can have a repeat on Sunday. fxfx. hee hee. have a fun one. <3


----------



## Essjay86

Aw thanks guys, yes it was AF, on DPO 11!!! i've never had it that early. I thought it might be implantation when i started spotting but then i was really heavy...argh!

I text DF that morning at work and told him the witch got me..He said 'There's always next month' which is positive so things are still okay :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh so sorry SJ! I agree with Terri, your charts are looking much more positive these past months, than when you first got here. Could it be your improved diet and exercise that are making you more stable?
AF starting 11 DPO is quite normal for some people, but it could also be that you got the O-date wrong and perhaps it was sooner. 
When I got pg (both times) We BD'd every other day from the time AF left... is that something you would be willing to try with DF for a cycle or two, just to give it a go? It's so much harder to stress about POASing and timing the exact time... At least I gave up on it and just BD'd...

Terri! Well done on the running! Now it's just 7 miles or nothing for you, hehe :) Your party sounds great, was it fun? Was it Patriots who won? Have to admit, I really don't watch it... I did it while I was at Uni, but not anymore. It's so late in the night and I don't really get the game... hehe.

Steph: We have a very huge website where people sell their used stuff, baby stuff for example. I sold my old car on there last week, hehe.
I've looked through it but it's so risky, you don't really know how the people handled the equipment and if it just looks good but is still broken... and stuff. We have such a great support system that's going to help us pay for a few new things, like the car seat and the pram (baby carriage), and then we'll order some other stuff from Amazon. I have the bed with rails and the baby cot already since I was little myself :)
When is your holiday? Hope you get good weather :) Here in Iceland the weather has been all kinds lately, blizzard, sun, rain, hail, snowy, you name it. :) Sooooo looking forward to spring! (If it ever gets here...) Last year we had winter up to June and then came summer... no spring! Weird.

News from me.... not much. Doctor has ordered me to work 50% from now in because I have bad pelvic arthropathy (or what it's called). Constant pain in my pelvic area, all around. Can't sleep, sit, stand, lay down or anything. Just want to be in warm water, crying.... Great fun. But little one is doing good, kicking me like a soccer ball every night from 12 o'clock midnight, like clockwork, and keeping my awake, hehe. I'm already very tired and not really enjoying the pregnancy, but I keep my eye on the prize and I know it will all be worth it. :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, the Patriots won in the last 20 seconds. It was a terrible loss for Seattle. The party we had was fun. The food turned out great and so yummy. Now I'm just eating leftovers. Everyone at the house was cheering for Seattle, so they all left in a sad mood. Plus, it had started snowing right before the game ended, so I'm saying that even God was sad the Seahawks lost. :( Sorry you have that pelvic pain no matter what you do. I'm glad the doctor allowed you to be off work 50% of the time. Sounds like you're all set with baby stuff though! Time is really flying for you.

I haven't had my period since January 01. I'm a 26-28 day girl, so this is beyond me. I contacted the nurse/doctor and I have a follow up appointment this afternoon, and I will go for u/s, and bloodwork on Tuesday. The nurse said to wait a week and see if AF appears. She's not even close to coming. I honestly think that I have a cyst that is preventing AF, but who really knows. I, obviously, just think the worst. I have taken a few tests and they are negative, so I'm 95% sure I'm not prego. I'll find out Tuesday. It's depressing thinking that the one time in my life that I've been late for my period something is wrong with me, versus thinking I may be pregnant. Oh well..there's not much I can do until Tuesday. :shrug:


----------



## Draumabaun85

oh my dear Terri! Try not to be sad. The best you can do for your body is trying to stay positive and enjoy life as you can. Don't put everything on hold while you wait for a little bean :hugs:

Sorry to hear about Seattle and the game, so unfair when a team wins in the last seconds, unless you're rooting for that team... sports can be such a big headache!

Let's see what the weekend brings and the tests on Tuesday. If it's a big ol' cyst then I'll be very sad with you. In the meantime, try to think of something else... I'm going to go swimming this weekend and bake a cake and some bread... I've got this belt to support my pelvis and it makes me able to stand for longer than 2 minutes so I want to try :)


----------



## Essjay86

Thanks Drauma, Yeh perhaps the weightloss is working :) We'll see how it goes this month. As far as BD'ing everyday after AF has gone...I WISH! Hahaha although DF and I are in a good place, BD'ing every other day just isnt going to happen. 

I am due to ovulate between friday and monday next weekend, i guess so i am away weds with work and then back thursday so all next weekend from friday we are going to try our best. 

I bought some horny goat weed, i just gotta convince him to take it.

Im sorry your in so much pain, that must be a nightmare. I cant believe your already 27 weeks, its totally flown. Have you had any major funny cravings?? Ive always been curious about cravings.


Terri, sorry to hear about the possible cyst! Let's hope it isn't that. I will check back tuesday to see how you got on.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Well SJ, you do what you got to do.... it takes two to tango as we've talked about before and trying to calculate the right time is very unpredictable... I keep my FX for you! :kiss:

Not had any crazy cravings, no, sadly, I was looking forward to it! I am just more prone to eating unhealthy than healthy.... oh and I can't eat tomatoes anymore!! My mouth gets all fiery red and my tongue swells up.... really weird!

Hugs all around! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I went to the doctor, and I don't have a cyst..I just ovulated late because of the chemical pregnancy. Since I didn't temp this month, i have no idea when AF is supposed to arrive. :shrug: Not that worried about it. So..I'm still waiting. I'm going to call the insurance place today to find out how much $ I have left. I think we'll try this one more time and see what happens. I'm also thinking about getting my embryos tested for genetic abnormalities. That will either tell me WHY we havent' gotten pregnant yet, or we'll find the perfect emrbyo to put back in.

Drauma-I hate tomatoes, so not eating them wouldn't bother me, but if you like them, I hope this allergy goes away after you have your little baby.

SJ-Keep trying! hee hee. Talk soon.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I hope you have lots of money left in insurance for one more go and for the testing! Yes chemicals mess with your system. Ugh still so sorry.

Drauma sorry about the pain. I felt the worst in my second tri and the first half of third so hopefully you'll have some sort of relief. One of my good friends is pregnant now and she barely had morning sickness, feels great with energy. I could smack her!!

Sj good luck this month. I can only imagine what horny goat weed does haha...

One of my friends just had her baby... Saw them over Christmas and everything was fine but she went into preterm labor and they couldn't stop it. Little boy was born at 27 weeks and almost didn't make it. But he's going strong! Feel just awful for the family. They have an 11 month old (she wanted kids close in age... But not this close...) She's been through so much in her life, more than anyone should ever have to. So send good thoughts and prayers for the lo to grow healthy and strong.


----------



## terripeachy

I'll be praying for your friend, Steph. I called the insurance/financial advisor and she said that because my company picked a new plan my insurance reset at a $25k lifetime amount. I was so happy to hear that. I still have Aetna so who knows why they changed something, but I am not complaining. Now, if only AF would hurry and get here I can get started. It's almost mid February and My cycle started on Jan. 01. I might have to force it to get here. Booo.


----------



## Essjay86

Terri that is wonderful news!! I'm so happy u have the funds. X

Steph I will have your friend in my thoughts, sounds like she really is going through a tough time. X

Drauma that is so weird about your reaction to tomatoes, I'd be gutted I love them! Hope your well. X

I'm just on my way back from a work meeting in Coventry, it's a 2 hour train journey so not too bad, haven't been able to temp for two days though because of the times I've gotten up. I had ewcm last night so I will do ppl later when I get home from work. And this weekend gonna try and bd like crazy people :) fingers crossed.


----------



## Essjay86

Not having the most successful bd'ing right now, still not ovulated* either. 
I bought some vitex which arrived yesterday so I took one this morning. I'm going to keep taking it an hope it helps to regulate my cycles. If nothing happens by March af I'm going to the docs and taking DF too.


----------



## terripeachy

Keep trying to BD, SJ. Some of the weirdest charts turn into BFP charts.

I talked to the nurse yesterday and we're ready to try again. I'm going to get the genetic testing done this time to find out if any of my embryos are abnormal/normal. I think that is the last thing that's stopping us from getting prego. I have to try it either way. Especially since I've been given a "gift" of additional insurance, the least I can do is pay out of pocket for genetic testing. I hope this is the thing we need.

Hope the rest of you are well. *hugs*


----------



## Essjay86

Aw terri I'm glad your giving it another go again :) what's involved in the genetic testing? Do they take an egg and test it?

I am trying to be but DF is having problems finishing in me, tmi sorry. That's why I have said to him we both go docs after March. I also need him to watch what he's eating.


----------



## terripeachy

So..once they make the embryo (ha ha), they take a few cells out of it and send it to the lab where the lab will do testing to make sure that all the chromosomes are there. If not, and there is a problem, the embryo is abnormal and it gets trashed. At my age, the likelihood of more abnormal embryos is common and that's probably why I'm having issues (at least, I have to hope that's the issue, kind of). If everything is fine, they will transfer it back my way and hope for the best. I'm not sure if I would transfer one or two good ones, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. My first scan on Sunday had 22 follies, which is in the normal range, so I'm feeling good this go round. I'm on bcp now and I think I will start stimming on March 03.

How old is your DF again? Grr..he is not making this baby making process very easy.


----------



## Littlemissb

Essjay86 said:


> Aw terri I'm glad your giving it another go again :) what's involved in the genetic testing? Do they take an egg and test it?
> 
> I am trying to be but DF is having problems finishing in me, tmi sorry. That's why I have said to him we both go docs after March. I also need him to watch what he's eating.

Hope you don't mind but my OH has performance issues since we've been TTC. I think it's because I'm putting too much pressure on him.


----------



## Essjay86

Hi little miss, I thought it was the pressure at first. But now I'm not so sure and think it may be medical, and because ever since we have got together we've just done the pulling out technique so now I wonder if that has had an effect and made it habit. But he is 36 in March. Smokes and doesn't wat the best. He is starting to remember to take his supplements but I dunno. He does my head in sometimes. I'm really considering suggesting a turkey Baster!! Lol

And my cycles are long and irregular. I have been ovulating but this month isn't going well. I just started taking vitex in the hope it works. 
I never in my life imagined this would happen to me. So frustrating!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ugh that sounds like such a pain!! And I'm sure he probably doesn't want to talk to a doctor about it. Your temps are so stable what's going on??

Terri at first I thought... March 3 that's so far away! Um no it's right around the corner. Very glad you get to try again soon!


----------



## Essjay86

I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month, it still hasn't risen yet! Argh it's like nov/dec all over again.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Hello Girlys,

dps4 still not feeling anything was up for 12hurs playing a game call runescape anyone know it or play it?
anyways hope ya all feeling good and best of luck all xxx


----------



## Essjay86

Hi Tracy, good luck this cycle!


----------



## Draumabaun85

I'm here ladies, read through all your posts, will find time to respond, just wanted to let you know I am here! Talk to you guys soon! :)


----------



## Essjay86

Aw hi drauma!

I actually think today I got a pos opk finally!! Think month is awful. Not going to get to bs in time I don't think as my DF is at work till past midnight and morning won't happen but I'll just be glad to ovulate (if it happens) 

See my pic. As I've said before mine never goes as dark as the control. 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/essjaii/2D5D096E-D1E8-421E-A703-3AFDA03F2CF7_zpsiwfqzopn.jpg


----------



## Draumabaun85

Definitely something happened there SJ, your temps have risen and everything!! :)

So glad you had extra money on your insurance Terri, I think it's the world telling you to keep trying :) 

I'm crossing everything I have for both of you ladies!! :)

How is the rest of you doing?

I'm doing fine, 31 weeks in now and my pain is worse than ever. I can tell you that pregnancy should be 7.5 months TOPS, 9 is way too long! I'm down to 50% work, go to physiotherapy 2 times a week and just trying to relax. My doctor has told me to stop taking the stairs, so I'm an elevator girl now... it's very frustrating not being able to jump up to the next floor at work, always have to wait for the elevator and stuff. Yes, people look at me like I'm a lazy SOB!! HAHA... then I zip down my winter coat so they can see my bump and they suddenly stop staring, hehehe.

We had a 3d scan last week, wow it was so amazing :) Here's a pic, just copy paste the link into your browser: 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....5_10152581644231829_2871245088159028599_o.jpg

Here's a pic of me last Valentine's day, copy/paste link again:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1430923764_92cdd2b3e23b2b796b893dea8bb22da2

Hugs all around! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-I'm in the car riding home so I'll look at your picture when I get home. Don't let those people think you're lazy. Taking the elevator is better thank bedrest so keep taking it and keep moving. 

SJ-are you sure you don't have a chance this month? Your chart looks great!

Tonight we have a call with the genetic counselor. It's just something we have to do before this testing. I hope I can get one or two normal embryos. I will really be sad if none of them come back normal. Hi to all. Miss you ladies.


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Drauma it only let me see the second picture but you look fab!! I hope your not in too much pain...not long now!

Terri i really hope you have some great embryo's too :)

No i don't have a chance this month, my temps have risen so i guess i definately ovulated :) but my temps are at the same height as normal for this time in my cycle. If they went over .90 then i would get my hopes up ;)

In terms of myself i have good and bad days. i'm trying to convince DF to go for sperm analysis soon. i dunno if we will try 1 more month first.


----------



## Essjay86

My temp was 36.95 today! I know I have no chance and I'm not just saying that I literally have no chance but I like kidding myself so I did get s little excited that it keeps going higher lol. I'm such a loser &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## terripeachy

You're not a loser. It is nice having an awesome chart whether it means anything or not. It's just a nice visual. I hope your DF goes for an analysis. 

Drauma-oops. I forgot to look at your picture. I'll do it today.


----------



## Draumabaun85

I fixed the link to the first pic, there was an error in the link. It works now :)

And thanks, I know it's not that long, but my doctors are worried about my pain. I'm scheduled to see a new doctor next week, she's an obstetrician, to see if there's something happening that needs extra care... in the meantime I just try to relax and move slowly, nothing is rushed these days hehe, I walk like a turtle, realllly slowly and wobbly 

Your temps are really going up SJ, it's good to see some action, even though it turns out to be nothing, at least it's a good sign that your body is working, now you just need to get the other things working. Hope DF will have his tests soon so you can have that fixed if there is something going on there. There could be nothing though, but it's good to have everything checked if you are worried anyway.

Terri, how are things for you?


----------



## terripeachy

You look great Drauma. Sorry you're having so much pain. Only 60 more days! You can do it. :)

I just ordered meds for my next cycle, so not much going on here. I will start my injections in about a week, so looking forward to getting started again.


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Drauma your scan picture is brilliant, So so cute!!! :)

And thanks for not judging me haha. 

I dont know how to feel at the moment. I talk a lot about my struggles TTC to my best friend at work, she's 19 and even though there is just under 10 years between us we really get on. She has just found out today that she is pregnant!! OMG 
Iv'e been really positive about it as she is freaking out a little as she has only just started going out with the guy but deep inside it's just another blow. If you get me? 

I've never felt like this with any of you guys cause we are all in the same struggle but im finding it increasingly hard seeing people i know on facebook and real life getting pregnant so easily! 

Ive told her im going to try extra hard next month so we can be bump buddies. haha.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-We all get it. It's completely understandable to be upset. I like when people on here get prego because we have all seen the ups and downs firsthand. I'm sure you'll be happy for her tomorrow. hee hee. Also...I hope you are bump buddies. That would be so cool.

On another thread that I'm on, there are about 10-12 women. Right now two or so are in the TWW, two just found out they are pregnant and one has her transfer today. There are only two of us left that haven't gotten prego and this thread has been going on for a while. Out of the two of us, I'm the only one without a child, so even though I'm super happy, I'm like 'why can't I be the one celebrating?' If this next go round doesn't work, I'll probably drop off that thread because it can get depressing after a while. I totally hear you.

Anyway, chin up. You'll be pregnant before me I'm sure. *groan* hee hee. Lots of love headed your way. <3 <3


----------



## Essjay86

Thanks Terri, i think mostly its because its not something she would have ever planned for herself at that age. I couldn't imagine having a baby at 19/20 so i can imagine its a shock. I do feel for her and i am happy for her because i know she will be great. It's just frustrating isnt it.

Aw terri your other thread is like this one, we are the only two left haha. I hope we can both sort that in the next 6 months at the most! No matter who is first...Fingers crossed for us both.

Oh! i also booked my appointment with the lady doctor at my doctors...but the earliest i could get is the 20th. Which is the week after AF is due and the so called week before i ovulate. I dunno if that is ideal or not but either way i'm going to print all my charts, explain its been a year. 
I dunno whether to mention that we haven't had sex enough near the time cause im scared she will just say 'keep trying' so I will see what she recommends and if needed i will tell her DF is 'having problems' in that department. 

I wish we could just do IUI straight away. I cant exactly go barging in there asking for it though can i.


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies,
I have been checking your updates periodically, just didnt have time to sit and write a message. Tynmeg, congratulations on your baby!!! How are u doing now?
Drauma, almost 32 weeks!!! Wow! Time flies. I agree, just take it easy now. And sleep as much as possible, because very soon it will be a luxury. -) 
SJ, I hear you regarding being jealous of other girls getting pregnant easily. I was too! Even with my best friend, I hate to admit. But you will be pregnant too! You will see.
And my dear Terri -) After reading your message about other women on another thread all being pregnant except two, one being you, I just wish I could give you a hug. You are such a strong woman; I know you heard that a lot but let me remind you this one more time. You just keep trying, dear, please do not give up. Once you get to hold your child for the first time, you will thank yourself for keep going. I hope that this round is the one for you!!! Please make us all happy!
Steph, hey, how have you been? How is your little girl??? 
AFM: my little guy is 6 months already and I love him more and more each day. We just started solids, tried yellow squash, sweet potato, avocado, green peas. He seems to like it all, lolol, my boy, what can I say. He still wakes up to be fed every 3 hrs at night, which he shouldnt. I cant teach him out of it but I hope with introducing solids to his diet, he can last longer now. This means that I have not slept through the night for the past 6 months!!! Sometimes I feel so exhausted, but when I see him in the morning, smiling at me and trying to grab my nose, I forget how tough it all is and just go in full force. 
Well, ladies, with my life being so busy now, I have to admit, that it might be a good bye post, but I will periodically check your messages waiting for great news! 
Warm wishes.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Terri ugh I'm sorry to hear about all but two getting preggo. I'm frustrated it hasn't been you, yet. You deserve it so much!! Are you back on bcp? What was the news with the genetic counselor? Are you transferring soon?

I feel bad because I have my baby and you two don't yet. Extra prayers and good thoughts for you both! Sj hopefilly your appt produces some sort of answer.

3 more weeks until Ireland and Scotland! Sj have you been to Edinburgh? Any suggestions?

Winter is still here. Today we were trimming back our extremely neglected apple trees. It's a great workout when you're trudging through knee deep snow! Emma is 8 months and Lenka, she has not once slept through the night either. I don't have the heart to sleep train her so you just learn to function! Eventually they all learn though! I will miss these late night sessions just me and her.

Drauma... Sorry pregnancy is being pregnancy. You feel guilty because you know you should be more grateful but why does your body find new ways to torture you? Hang in there and enjoy leaving the house in the evenings.

All these seasons are so short.


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Lenka I hope it isn't goodbye but I totally understands by it would be you guys must be so busy now!! I can't believe both you and Steph haven't had a full nights sleep! That's what I dread, my friends little girl is the same. 

I have been to Edinburgh to watch a rugby match, we had a little time beforehand to look around, I have heard the castle is great, I just had time to walk around the park area around it and do a bit of shopping near the shops next to it. By to be honest that's all I've seen :( the Scottish accent is so hard to understand. I hope u have a great time. Hopefully the weather will perk up a bit. We had a lovely day yesterday but it's back to rain today. 

Looks like af will arrive today or tomorrow. I'm ready to rick n roll for this next cycle.


----------



## Essjay86

Did any of you use vitex? 
I've started taking it since af started.


----------



## terripeachy

Hey SJ! How is the vitex working out for you? I have never used it. I'm in the follicle building stage currently but will have retrieval someone next week. 

Hubs and I went to an adoption seminar yesterday and I really liked the introduction. It's a Christian based place and it doesn't seem so scammy like many of the other places I have looked into. This one is also a little bit less expensive than some of the others so that's cool too. I'll keep you updated. 

Hi to Steph, Drauma and Lenka. Hope you are all doing well. Just chugging along and watching basketball. :juggle:


----------



## Essjay86

Hi, I guess the vitex is going okay, i already think i'm going to ovulate earlier than normal because my opk is getting darker and i'm on CD 13 and i normally would ovulate around cd19. so fingers crossed.

I went to the doctor yesterday :)
She is sending me for blood tests as she thinks i might have PCOS. So i do that on the 30th after ovulation. She is also booking me in for an internal scan eeek.
Then she said she will refer me to the fertility clinic to get things moving. 
DF will also need to get his sperm checked. so i need to convince him to do this soon. 

Im happy that i can look further into this now and not waste anymore time.

Terri the adoption seminar sounds good. If for any reason i cant have kids i would definitely adopt. I hope your retrieval goes well x


----------



## Draumabaun85

Sorry to hear she thinks you have PCOS... How could she say that though without doing an internal scan? I have PCOS and it can only be diagnosed with blood work and internal scan on the ovaries to see if there are cysts on them... I was on metformin for 4 years and that made my cysts go away but I still wasn't ovulating (because of way too hight testosteron levels in my body) so the doctor gave me a drug similar to clomid and boom, pregnant in first try. But we also had to BD every other day to make it work.
Hope you can convince DF to have himself checked, it's less hassle and easier to fix if his swimmers aren't quite strong enough. I'm sure you're in good hands and just do everything the doctors ask of you and you'll reap what you sow :) *hugs*

Are you done with the retrieval Terri? How did it go?

Cheers to you all <3 :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Drauma-retrieval is today. In a few hours. I couldn't eat after midnight and ate around 8p, so I'm just laying in bed trying to stay still because I am starving!! I couldn't stay awake to eat later. I'll suffer until retrieval time. 

I can't believe you have less than a month to go until your baby arrives. Are you still on elevator duty? Are you feeling any better? I can't wait!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yeay hope the retrieval went well!! Timeline from here then?

Good luck with your meds sj and hopefully what drauma said the little swimmers are the problem because that's easier to fix.

Off on our trip overseas today! My baby gave me a 5 hour stretch of sleep last night as a gift so I'm feeling cheerful and ready to go!


----------



## terripeachy

They got 15 eggs so I'm happy. Fertilization report later. Have a great trip, Steph!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yay Terri on your successful retrieval!! 15 is a great number!! FX FX FX!

Yeah, I'm still on elevator duty and now I've been ordered to stop working for at least 1-2 weeks. Blood pressure acting up and protein detected in urine and such fun. I feel heavy and can't sleep and all that. Really happy there is such a little time left, hehe. Keeping my eye on the prize!

Steph, have a great holiday!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Well, with your resting at home you can make sure everything is ready for baby. Did you finish your nursery and all that stuff? Who will be around for the birth? I'm so happy the big day is almost here! Seems like just yesterday you were announcing your BFP!


----------



## terripeachy

Update from me. Three embies going strong today. Transfer on Wednesday. I'm happy.


----------



## Draumabaun85

YAY for Wednesday transfer Terri! Try to be chill and calm, do some meditating and prep your body and mind for this :kiss:

Well, we've bought and got everything we're borrowing, but I can't really go crazy in his bedroom because we found out in February that 3 walls in our new apartment are leaking and we're waiting for the snow and frost to go so it can be fixed. After that we need to tear up the wooden floors, let everything dry and then put new floors in. The state is worse in our bedroom than his, but he will be sleeping by my side in a moses basket thingy for the first months so we will probably have to sleep in the living room :/ Hopefully the weather will get better soon and we can get this fixed before little guy arrives... I have all the baby stuff ready just like it came from the store, don't want to open anything... But I've washed all the clothes we have and packed the hospital bag and all that. 
It's a real bummer this happened, but we have a lawyer and we'll try to reason with the guy who owned the apartment before us, because he obviously lied to us when I asked him "have there been any leak problems here?" and his answer was "no, nothing like that"... we just found out the whole house was treated for leaks in 2010.... it's only 2015 now and it's leaking again!! ARGH! I could go on and on about this, but I won't bore you with more details.... 

Try to be calm and collected, hehe, stress and anger is no good for baby. I just try to relax and go swimming every day. Being in the water is so beneficial... It reduces bloating, fixes aches and pains a little, makes me feel like I'm light as a feather (instead of heavy as a walrus, hehe) and it's so good for the mind as well, breathing fresh air. And yes, we have geothermal heated swimming pools here, jacuzzis and niceness. This Easter weekend we're planning to visit the Blue Lagoon, I love that place. Have you heard of it?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Very Very exciting!!

Had a lovely visit to western Ireland. In Dublin now with a sick and exhausted baby. She can't seem to kick this ear infection! Poor girl :(


----------



## terripeachy

I ended up having three transferred again. My test date is one week away, so like always, keep me in your thoughts. Not really thinking things are positive or negative, just trying to stay neutral as possible until time. 

SJ-how are you doing? I'll have to go back and stalk your chart. 

Steph-hope you're having fun on your trip.

Drauma-the blue lagoon sounds wonderful. There was a movie in the 80s called the blue lagoon. I can't remember if I watched it or not though. Hope you can get that leak figured out. I can't believe the guy lied about it? That's terrible!! Hope you're feeling ok today. I'm so eager for you to have your baby!!


----------



## Essjay86

Sorry guys, just had a quick read through. 

Drauma sorry to hear your having problems with the apartment :(

Terri good luck with the transfer!! :)

I quickly rang docs to see if they had my results...the receptionist said they came back fine...but maybe she doesnt know what to look for? So i booked an appointment to see the doctor on monday afternoon. I have my internal scan on the 28th April...the day after my friend at work has her 12 week scan. ah.


drauma i cant believe you have less than a month to go!!! It's gone so quick!


----------



## terripeachy

What did you get tested SJ and what is your scan on the 28th going to show?


----------



## terripeachy

Your chart is looking great, SJ. I almost felt like I was going to faint last night. I didn't but I went to bed feeling weird. A few more days now until test time. I'm just going to try my best to hold out. 

Also, tomorrow is opening day for the Orioles so I'm pretty excited about sitting outside in the warm weather and watching baseball all afternoon.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, i am impatiently waiting for your results!!! SJ your chart does look great!
I still pump, ladies. Never thought i would last that long...


----------



## terripeachy

Well guess what Lenka? I got my first ever :bfp: I almost fainted the other day, and I had a little bit of blood on my progesterone applicator. Well, it was just bothering me and bothering me, and so I tested on Thursday night. I waited until this morning to test again and it's definitely a positive. Finally. I can't believe this day is finally here. I go in on Tuesday for my official bloodwork, so I'm not out of the woods yet, but I at least can see my own two lines. :wohoo:


----------



## Lenka78

I am in tears now. Tears of happiness... I am so so so so happy for you,Terri!!! And for ur hubby. Did u tell him yet? My gosh, how wonderful!!!! I always knew in my heart that this day would come! Kisssssss


----------



## terripeachy

I'm more excited about Tynmeg coming back and changing the title of the thread. Hee hee. 

SJ-are we going to be bump buddies? C'mon!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

OMG You have me tearing up Terri!!!!
I AM SO EXCITED!!! Happy Positive test darling!!!

When is your bloodwork and how will they follow up on everything, you must be very closely monitored?? OMG OMG OMG This is so exciting!! :D :D :D

:hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :dust: :dust:
Sending you loads and loads of sticky bean dust and all the good karma in the world! You deserve this so much and it must feel so fantastic to know that this IS possible! :D 

Keeping you in my thoughts and please keep us updated, I'll be checking in every day now!!

SJ, how are things with you?


----------



## Essjay86

Oh terri! It couldn't have happened to a better person! I am so happy for you. Bfp! Jeez fingers crossed for you. 

My scan just checks my insides haha I have no idea I'm guessing poly cystic ovaries? I go docs tomorrow about the bloods.

To be honest I don't think it'll by my time for a long time. I'm considering going on bcp just before June holiday to muse sure at doesn't come whilst abroad. N I also saw a tarot lady that hinted I won't stay with do which is very believable at the moment so I'm going to take a break. Although no doubt I will still temp.


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-you should check in everyday only because you're about to pop any minute now! I can't wait. Did you have names picked out? I don't remember hearing about them. Are you feeling any better??

SJ-sorry about your tarot results. I'm not surprised but I'm no fortune teller. I just think you and DF are on different pages about your future. Either way, we all want you to be happy and if that is with DF, fine and if not, fine. You're so pretty, fun and so smart; there are plenty of guys out there that would love to have a chance. Don't wait until you're :jo: like me to explore. The pickings are rough when you get old. 

Well, I'm interested in hearing your results so check back in when you can!


----------



## Essjay86

Aww, well i got my blood results and they are fine :) 
She said all my hormone levels and progesterone are fine. She said my cholesteral is great ! haha. random, bet yeh she had tested my for everything.

She did refer me to the fertility clinic and i go on 5th May. By then i will have the scan and the results plus DF has said he will ring his doc tomorrow to book a sperm test!! So if he sticks to that then were all go :)

Terri have u still been peeing on sticks??? I cant wait till the day i get double lines.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm glad everything is ok SJ. Did she say anything about PCOS? Just curious.

I'm happy DF is going to do his part. This could be the problem all along, but if he does it soon, he'll have the results and you can take them to the fertility specialist and get started!

I did POAS on Sunday and the line was darker. Today I didn't, but I have my foster dog back and dealing with him in the mornings can sometimes be a handful. I'll just wait until tomorrow and will be surprised. I'm so excited though. Seeing those two lines is amazing. I hope yours comes sooner rather than later. :hugs:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Exciting exciting!! Terri, how can you not POAS every day?? Hehe, you must be a very calm woman! I'd be going crazy! When is the bloodwork? 
We haven't picked names yet, I have like 30 or sth that I am a fan of. Here in Iceland we usually don't give them names right away, we have a ceremony any time from birth up to 6 months old where the name is revealed as a surprise for family and friends. Some people name their babies right away but that's usually those who are born sick or premature and need a name right away. Different countries, different customs :)

SJ I like the sound of your results and that you're goin in on May 5th! It's my due date and only 3 weeks away :D Don't put too much into those tarot readings though, I mean, what do cards know? I've had a very professional card reading that said I'd be married and have 3 kids before I was 30... Haha, I'm 30 this summer, one baby on board and not even engaged ;)

I had a checkup today, little guy is growing very well and completely head down and engaged, ready to go. The midwife thinks he's around 7-8 pounds already so he's just perking up fine and everything looks great. I feel better after I stopped wprking las week. Not I'm just doing maternity swimming excercise with 20 other bump buddies, sleeping in and trying to relax (it's hard, I just want to clean and hang up shelves and stuff haha, nesting!)

Updates please, I'm so excited for everything that's going on with you guys! :) :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm going to cry. It's official. My beta this morning was 539. I couldn't listen anymore after that, so I'm not sure when I'm to return, but I am PREGNANT!!!! For real. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Lenka78

You ARE pregnant, Terri!!!! YAAAAY!!!!!!!!! HUGS!


----------



## Essjay86

Yes i have a scan on the 28th april terri to check for polycystic ovaries :)

Hahaha and yes you are pregnant. i guess u feel better today being officially told by a doctor :)

Af arrived today but i dont feel as down this month. i think i feel good that thing are going in the right direction now.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry AF got you, SJ. :hugs: Glad you're in good spirits though. That makes me happy.

I'm to return on Thursday to see how things are progressing. I'm not out of the woods yet!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Can't wait!! How are you feeling?? Do you feel preggo yet? What is this equivalent to? 4 and a half weeks??


----------



## terripeachy

Hey chicas!!

I took another test today before my bloodwork and the pregnancy line came up before the control line and it was really dark. I just heard back from my nurse and my hcg has more than doubled. It was 539 on tuesday and now it's at 1170. I get to schedule my first ultrasound for next week!!!! I can't even believe it. I am still in complete shock. Today I am 5 weeks prego. 

I also have to find a new OB because my current OBGYN only sees people until 12 weeks. Because I have been going to the fertility place, they keep me for 10 weeks, so why even go to my doctor for two weeks when I'm "high risk." Lots to do, lots to do. 

Oh, and I've attached today's test. It has the wrong year on it. I was in a 4 year time warp. :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1405.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lenka78

Yay! Ur control line is so dark for 5 wks, i wouldn't be surprised if u r pregnant with twins, Terri! ;-)


----------



## terripeachy

I don't know about twins, but we'll find out next Thursday. I made my appointment for the afternoon so my hubs can go with me. It's the 6 week appointment, so I'm HOPING we can hear a heartbeat or at least see a little something on the screen. I just want to see a sac and a dot first and foremost. That would make me really happy. For now, I'm just enjoying the moment (and food!). I have a dinner date tonight with my best college friend who also went through IUI/IVF and now has two beautiful girls. I can't wait to tell her the news.


----------



## Draumabaun85

How wonderful!!! Official congratulations to you and your hubs Terri!!! :hugs:

Can't wait to hear news from the scan! I was just over 6 weeks pg in my first scan and we saw the blinking heart on the screen but didn't hear anything, so just keep that in mind :) I'm so excited!!!

SJ, I'm glad to hear you're in good spirits and things are rolling, tests and checks to find out what's delaying pregnancy. Just remember, I have PCOS and I'm pregnant so nothing is impossible, if they find out that you have it. Send you all my best wishes for the tests! :kiss:


----------



## StephtheHiker

So exciting!! How is the hubby taking the news? Can't wait til next week. Have a blast with your friend tonight. Happy times ahead! Praying for a smooth, safe pregnancy for mom and baby(s???)

Good luck sj with your tests!

Drauma the countdown is on! Yay for not working. Enjoy rest and do a few things that you love to do y yourself, like a day trip somewhere. Especially if you plan to breastfeed, that isn't going to happen for a long time. 

Lenka I'm amazed you're still pumping!!great job!!


----------



## Essjay86

Aw terri i am excited to find out what you see at your 6 week app. :)

Drauma i cant believe you only have 16 days to go. Seriously this has flown!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ok Drauma, we're getting down to the wire now. Are you having any contractions? Do you think you'll go early? I cannot wait! Keep us updated.


----------



## lfrans

OMG congratulations!! I have been coming back to check up on everyone every once in a while and was so excited to see today that terri is pregnant! I hope you are feeling well. And before you know it I may be back on here as we are starting to discuss trying for #2. 
Afm Myles turned 1 on March 31 and is doing really well. He is a cutie, and developing such an adorable personality!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## terripeachy

Oh lfrans!! I can't believe Myles is one already!! He looks so happy. Thanks for stopping in and yeah, try for #2!! We can be bump buddies. hee hee.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Myles is too cute!! One year old already. Time really does fly when you're a parent. Never in my life has a year gone by so quickly and it makes me feel old.

Terri do you have your six week scan today?


----------



## terripeachy

Yup..today is the day. I'm starting to get nervous although I really have no reason to be. I'll update you when I get home later. *eek*


----------



## StephtheHiker

Best of luck!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Things went well. We have one baby inside. All three phlebotomists wanted to go in the room with me to check out my insides! My hubs was scared to look at the screen but the doc said 'come over here!' It was great. Picture later if I can get it to load. Phew! So happy.


----------



## terripeachy

Oops double post.


----------



## Lenka78

Yay!!!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Wonderful!!!! Congrats! Have fun celebrating! So exciting


----------



## lfrans

yay terri!!! so exciting!!! im so happy for you!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Yay!! Little baby bean!! So happy for you Terri! Keep updating us how things progress :) :kiss:

One and a half week now to my due date but I'm prepared for going 42 weeks as is very normal for first time moms here... I've had contractions for weeks now but they just recently started to be a bit painful. My bump has dropped and little boy has buried his head way down, they say he won't move further until he is born! Hehe. At least I dln't have to push him down there in labour... I'm really tired now and having trouble sleeping, this thing is getting so incredibly heavy in my belly... Can't wait to get him in my arms!! His due date is May 5th and quite frankly, he can come today, everything is ready!!! ;) we'll see, I'll keep you updated!

Oh and happy birthday to Myles, I just cannot believe he's one already!!??! Wow, how time flies!! :D

Hugs and kisses all around and please send sunshine to Iceland, it's still so cold here!! Snowed a bit yesterday!! :dohh:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry for what's going on in your town, Terri. I hope you're ok. How are you feeling?

Less than one week, Drauma!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Steph,
Thanks...I'm fine. We don't live in downtown so we're a bit removed, but what is going on is really sad, pathetic. People are just taking advantage of the situation and ruining it for those that love the city. Not even those that love it, but live, work, play, etc..I hope they stop the rioting soon. I'm feeling fine, just ready for next week to get here so I can get another ultrasound.

How are you doing?

Drauma-It's almost time...how are things going??


----------



## Draumabaun85

Glad the rioting isn't happening close to you Terri! We have news of it here in Iceland. I don't understand why people think this is a successful way to get things their way...

39 weeks today and nothing is happening. Just a few twinges here and there but nothing we consider as going into labour... Just preparations all day every day. I'm just trying to keep my mind busy to not go insane of all the waiting....


----------



## Essjay86

Hola people!

Omg how cute is Myles!! love pictures.. Terri do you only get your first scan picture at 12 weeks?

Hope your not waiting too long now Drauma :)

I had my internal scan today...the nurse said i don't have polycystic ovaries from what she could see but i will get my official results from my GP i guess.
DF has his sperm sample done Thursday morn. So far it looks like i'm okay.


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-I already got one scan picture. It's a little dot. I'll attach it. hee hee. I go back on May 04, and I assume that we will get another picture if we want one. Hopefully it'll be a blob this time around.

I also started a journal if you guys are bored and want to follow along. The link is at the bottom of my signature. I'll be putting my dot picture up later today.
 



Attached Files:







dot.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lfrans

yay terri! your little dot looks perfect! I remember seeing myles as a blinking dot. we called him blinky throughout my pregnancy after a 6 week us.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Adorable little dot!
Oh, remember blinky... Seems so far away now that he was so little but yet so recent!!
I'm having a test today to check if I'm leaking ammiotic fluid or if it's just some excess fluid. If it's ammiotic fluid they'll have to induce me or whatever lt's called. If it's not I guess it's back to the waiting game... I'm so ready to meet my little guy I really just hope it's my waters leaking and I can start the process!  not keeping my hopes up though! 

Terri,. Is the situation any better now? I heard about the curfew :/


----------



## terripeachy

People were cleaning up the city on Tuesday and yesterday seemed to be pretty calm. The curfew is still in effect all week. I'm hoping that they end it very soon. I can't imagine any tourists that are in town right now. They have to be in their hotels by 10pm, but with all that's going on, they probably already left the area and went home. I'll watch the news today and see what's going on. It was getting to be too much for me-like news overload, so I took a break. 

Hope today's test shows that you're ready to pop! Good luck with everything. <3


----------



## Essjay86

Aww cute little dot :) Will you show us again on the 4th? 

Drauma, your just around the corner now!! I feel it coming :)


----------



## Essjay86

Hi guys, thought I'd update you all. I had my fertility app today and it seemed to go well. DF has slightly below average sperm count but the doctor isn't too worried about it, he has to do another sample in min 6 weeks (it'll be longer as we are on holiday then) 
The doc has put me on clomid to regulate my cycle so that will start on day 2. 
He has told me to stop temping and pos and to just have more sex more regular. I'm hoping DF will get on board with this, if he is having problems he will need to see his gp. 
I have to have bloods done on day 28 (I'm currently day 22) and then on day 35 and again on day 2-4 of my cycle. Jeez. 
And then...!! I have to have another internal scan to test my tubes :( this will hurt, they put foam in to check they are clear. Not looking forward to that but I guess other tests have come back fine so fingers crossed. 
We just need more sex! 

Hope your all well. 

Drauma how are u getting on?


----------



## Draumabaun85

Glad to hear you're having things done SJ. Remember, I was put on clomid to regulate my cycles and boom pregnant first cycle. But sex is needed along with less stress (no poas-ing and temping!!) and I completely agree with your doctor. Good luck with all this, hope the foam check thingy won't hurt too much :hugs:

I'm officially overdue now at 4 am day after my due date. I have false labour pains all the time and thwn nothing at all in between. I am however experiencing sudden bloating, 2 days ago I stopped fitting in any shoes, blood pressure went from being very normal -120/70-ish up to 178/94!! And I gained 3 kilo's (6 pounds) in 2 days. For this reason I'm going in for an extra checkup in a few hours to try and see if I have pre eclampsia or whatever it's called... Weirdly, I rather hope it's that so I'll be induced instead of waiting "forever" for labour to start... I haven't slept for weeks and I'm just very ready for tje lil' guy to arrive!

Any news from the rest of you guys??


----------



## terripeachy

SJ-Glad the doctor is going to do a thorough checkup up and yeah, I hope DF is on board with more regular sex. To me, that is the hardest part about TTC. Timed BD. *sigh* It's so not fun.

Drauma-Sounds like you do have pre-eclampsia, and I wouldn't be surprised if you are in labor right now. I hope everything goes well, and yes, it's definitely time for your baby to arrive. May is such a great month.

AFM-I had a scan on Monday and the baby was measuring a week/6 days behind. The PA who did my ultrasound said she wasn't sure if the pulsating thing on the screen was a heartbeat or a blood vessel. She didn't make me feel very confident. People measure behind quite a bit apparently, but she wasn't reassuring, so I'm feeling kind of down in the dumps. I return on Friday to see if there is progression, but I'm not really thinking that anything is going on inside of me. Of course, at this point, the baby is the size of a blueberry so how would I feel anything?? So...Friday I'll know one way or another if I can take my ticker down and get back to riding my motorcycle. :cry:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Aww Terri, try to cheer up and keep your spirits up. In my first scan the doctor wasn't sure about anything and said the blinking dot looked like 5 weeks but I knew I was 6 weeks and in the end I was right and he was wrong. Hope everything looks better tomorrow. It's so hard to figure out this early so try to take care of yourself and do what you like to do <3 
Thinking of you!!!

Nothing happening over here, just swollen and tired... No baby and no real pain, just false alarms. I'll be induced next Thursday at the latest if nothing has happened by then... Please send me labour thoughts, I soooo want this to be done with already!!


----------



## lfrans

Drauma - it is so long to wait for baby to come, but before you know it he will be here! I hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Terri - thinking of you today. Please let us know how it goes. FX that everythign is good


----------



## terripeachy

There was a yolk sac today but no baby.


----------



## lfrans

OMG... so sorry terri. I have been there and it is the worst feeling! Im sending you HUGE hugs.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri..... hugs....


----------



## StephtheHiker

My heart is breaking for you Terri. :( :( :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh Terri.. I have no words... So sorry to hear, my heaet goes out to you and your hubby <3 :hugs: :kiss: :cry:
Wish there was something I could do but I send you all the hugs and love I have... You're in my thoughts!


----------



## Essjay86

Oh Terri, oh no. I am so sad right now, sending you massive hugs. :(
Why is life so testing?!! argggh. xxxxx


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, how are you?? any news?????


----------



## terripeachy

My d&c was easy today. There were two other people having retrieval and one was aspirating a cyst. Yes, I'm so nosy. My doctor was the one to do my d&c. He really likes me. They had another doctor scheduled to do it, but my doc came down. I thought that was nice. I feel physically fine. My recovery has been much easier than a retrieval so I'm pleased about that. Back to work tomorrow. I'm just relaxing for the rest of the night. The guys are watching basketball and Fun is snoozing. Things are good.

Yeah Drauma-yoo hoo!!


----------



## Essjay86

I hope your silence means your pushing baba out! :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hello ladies!!! I'm so sorry for not posting for such a long time! The past 2 weeks have been kind of crazy. The short story is that I am now a proud mama with the prettiest baby in the world :)

The long story I'll try to write in good time but to make a long story short, my little boy was born May 13th at 06:39 am after being in labour for 14 hours, being 10 cm dilated and then ending up having emergency c-section because his head was completely stuck, his ph levels were critical and his heart rate dropping down to critically low. Everything went well in the end, he spent 7 hours in intensive care and I didn't get to see him until he was 3 hours old. His dad got to see him though and showed me photos of him while we waited for our little fighter to get better. The placenta was apparently in bad shape (I was 1 week and 1 day overdue) and there was absolutely no waters in my uterus (the doctors can't explain it... something went wrong, somewhere along the way). 
But we have a very healthy 9 day old boy, his head measurements were perfect so he took all the energy he got and put it in his brain but it resulted in him being a bit underweight. He was 50,5 cm long and 2984 grams (19.7 inches long and weighed 6.5 lbs if Google translates this correctly)
I'm recovering slowly but surely after the operation. It took 10 minutes to get him out but 40 minutes to sow me back up again... shows how fast everything happened all of a sudden! I'm sure I'll be running around before I know it and all will be good. Breastfeeding was hard to begin with but we're finally getting the hang of it after having had sore, bloody nipples with aches and pains... 
All in all, we're recovering very well. Our little guy sleeps very well, we slept from midnight to 10 am this last night with a one hour breastfeeding session between 5:30 and 6:30 :) Can't really complain! :)

I won't keep this longer for now, I see the little guy is starting to look for my boob, guessing he's hungry ;)
I'll leave you with photos, let me know if you can't open them!

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=12f79cc8ea9d021de8142bb9046f7c9b&oe=55C63F67

https://myndir.nino.is/D/D/mynd_3d68ad25.jpg?90

https://myndir.nino.is/9/9/mynd_b0cfeb4d.jpg

https://myndir.nino.is/D/5/mynd_8f0d9cc3.jpg


Hope all of you are doing good, I send hugs to you all <3


----------



## Essjay86

Oh My Goodness!! He is gorgeous!! 

Aw it sounds like you've really been through it!! Glad your on the mend. Well done :) !!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations, Drauma!! I'll look at pictures when I'm on my computer but I'm so happy everything turned out he at it was supposed to. Yay!! Enjoy that little boy and enjoy your time with him. Thanks for updating!! :flower:


----------



## Lenka78

Drauma, congratulations! Your little boy is so adorable! Happy to hear that breastfeeding is going great! Well done.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, ES, how are you, ladies? Enjoying the spring? 

I have been feeling depressed and exhausted in the past few weeks. My DF bought us tickets to Phila, so i can see my girlfriends. We are going next Tuesday. It keeps my spirits up now...


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-I'm sure it's totally natural to need a break and to be exhausted so I'm happy that DF recognized it and is treating you to a trip. Yay!! Have a great time. 

Drauma-awwww. He is just the cutest. Congrats again!!


----------



## Essjay86

Aw Lenka, sorry your feeling down, this break will be just what you need! Enjoy :)

Everything's ticking along fine here...I took my first clomid today. I'm supposed to have a blood t St tomorrow but it's bank holiday so I will need to go Tuesday. Then I need to ring them n sort out an appointment to have hycosy done before I go away on hols. 
I've started drinking green tea, I heard it helps weight loss and is good for fertility and I'm trying to wean myself off milky earl greys. Haha.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Thanks ladies :) Everything is going well over here. I'm getting stronger every day and my little munchkin is doing great. He's 16 days old today, Friday... can you believe it???
Here's a new photo of him, just stretching and chilling on the changing table :)
https://myndir.nino.is/9/1/mynd_88e7e2e6.jpg

SJ, glad to hear you've started taking Clomid. Hope it works for your eggs! It did for mine ;) 

Terri, how are you doing? Hope you're letting all the emotions out that are probably bursting in your body... it's way better to have a little melt down now and then rebuild, rather than keeping everything inside and being super strong on the outside. Hope you're getting loads of support around you and I also hope you'll be ready to go again soon :*

Lenka, I really hope your trip is doing you good. Have fun with your girlfriends and do everything you want to, you deserve a little break from the routine at home.


----------



## terripeachy

When do you pick the name, Drauma? He is getting so big already!! What a super cutie. I'm just doing tons of dog training. We adopted Fun so we're working on leash walking and listening skills. He's motivated by food so if I give him a little less in his food bowl he's more apt to listen. I love it! 

Emotionally, I'm doing just fine. Waiting for AF to try again. I'm ready.


----------



## lfrans

congrats drauma, he is gorgeous! its crazy how fast they develop!!!

so... craziness but im back in the game. DH and i are debating between 2 and 3 kids, and given that im 34, we dont feel we have time to wait for #2. Right now, we are not trying/not preventing... but will prob start really trying in a month or 2.


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello Ladies!
I was laying in bed this morning with Lennix thinking about you all and thought I should check in. 
Terri, I'm so sorry to read your sad news. I went from being estatic for you to being devastated. Hugs and love are sent to you. 
Drauma- he is gorgeous and I hope ur recovery is going well. BF is hard to get the hang of. I did it for 6 weeks and decided to exclusively pump. 
Lfrans- great to hear that ull be trying again soon! That's exciting. 
Sj- how are things going on clomid? I hope u get ur BFP real soon. 
Lenka- I hope ur trip was just what u needed. :)
Things here are great. Lennix is almost 6 months old and the apple of my eye. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Lfrans/tynmeg-glad you are both doing well!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Not much going on here anymore.... :/ I check in regularly and am always sad there is so little activity, it was so nice chatting to all of you and sharing good and sad moments.

lfrans, wow, time passes so quickly, can't believe it's time to start TTC again! Hope it goes very well :)

Tynmeg, glad to hear from you and Lennix.

Terri, how are you doing? Glad to hear you adopted Fun, hope he's making you happy :)

SJ: How's life on clomid?

Steph, Lenka... hello? :) Happy one year birthday to Emma, Steph, it's just around the corner!

Life is mostly good here in Iceland. My little munchkin is more than 5 weeks old now and we're going on our first trip to see the in-laws. It's a 3 hour drive and we'll stay there for 2 nights. DB is competing in a cycling tournament tomorrow over there, cycling 160 kilometers!! (100 miles)

The christening was last Wednesday, June 17th on Iceland National Day. Our little boy got the name Bjarki Valdimar. Bjarki comes from the tree birch but can also mean little bear. Valdimar was the name of my boyfriend's brother who passed and we named our son in his honour. It derives from Russian name Vladimir and means a powerful chief. Then he also has his surname. We celebrated at home and invited 40 of our closest friends and family. He got loads of lovely presents and we ate A LOT of cake! :) 
I'm still not feeling well, the cut is still healing, breastfeeding is hell, the doctors think I have Reynaud's syndrome and have me on a drug called Adalat to try to fix it, next Monday we'll see if I'm any better, if not I think he'll just be bottlefed formula. I have some skin problems as well, extreme itching all over and the doctors have taken many blood and urine tests and have no clue what it could be, it just started after birth. Then my back is killing me after the epidural mayhem.... But hopefully it'll all get better soon.

Here are some photos :)

One month old with some milk in his mouth https://myndir.nino.is/8/5/mynd_725cfda2.jpg?0

The little family 
https://myndir.nino.is/D/6/mynd_38b16aa1.jpg?0

Exhausted after the day 
https://myndir.nino.is/E/F/mynd_a0b725b8.jpg?0


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-thanks for sharing the pictures. I love Bjarki Valdimar. That is so nice that you named him after DB's brother. Sad story though, but Bjarki is just the cutest. I like the milk on his mouth and you look great, for being in a little bit of pain!

I had bloodwork this morning to make sure my hcg is gone. Of course, my cycle started on Tuesday, so I know my hormone level is down, but I guess I have to do it anyway to be absolutely sure things are back to normal. I'll start up again after next cycle with IVF. I have one more chance to make this happen. No pressure though! This month we'll try naturally. We leave Wednesday for Mexico, so that should be fun. My classmate is getting married. My dad has been in town for the past month so I've been busy cooking and such. He is fixing up a condo that he has in a nearby town. His tenants left so he's renovating it and finding new tenants. He'll probably leave next week. I have enjoyed hanging with him. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! <3


----------



## StephtheHiker

Just a quick note drauma as I only have a couple minutes to write during Emma's nap (should spend the time cleaning in preparation for my parents visit next week, Emma's first birthday party, and tonight we pick up our 8 baby chicks (we forgot to do ANY research at all and they hatched early....we are SO not ready for them!! Haha)

Anyway I wanted to say about the postpartum itchiness. I suffered from that, too. Eventually it went away but I was super miserable in the meantime! It's like your body TRIES to find ways to torture you! Call it pregnancy's last death grips on you before the hormones leave for good. It honestly took 6 months for me to finally feel healthy, healed, and back to my normal self! Give yourself time. 6 weeks healing time they tell you is bulls***

Terri good luck on your trying naturally! I've been stalking your ttc journal and was glad to see af returned. Mexico sounds so fun!! Enjoy!! 

How are the rest of you? Sj? Everything ok?

Emma turns one year old in a week. I feel so blessed to watch her grow. 

We were going to start ttc #2 but 1. she still is up 2 to 6 times a night and 2. my lp is only 7 to 9 days long now so there's no way I could even get pregnant. Which means a period every three weeks!


----------



## Essjay86

Hi guys, just had a quick catch up, I'm still in Greece on holiday...but I fly home today so will do a proper update in a couple of days. 
Holidays must agree with df!! We've bd about 6 times in 3 weeks, i hope he keeps it up for next month. I wish I could test today but I'm going to see how my temps goes in next day or so then maybe buy a test tomorrow night.


----------



## Essjay86

AF got me!!! :(
My best friend just told me she is pregnant again. 
shoot me. 
now.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ugh!!!! Sorry to hear :(


----------



## Essjay86

Im just hormonal and dramatic. I'll be fine :)

Has it been Emma's birthday now?? 
Hows the chicks?


----------



## LauraTTC12

Hi girls! I'm new to this forum and this thread looked like a good place to start. My soon to be hubby (getting married this month) and I have TTC this month. I'm 3 DPO and I have just a dull ache around my uterus. I'm probably reading too into it! im also really exhausted and I have creamy CM! I've only just started charting and last month this time I still had a couple globs of EWCM and creamy CM. this time however it's strictly creamy CM. the CM seemed to change right away rather then gradually like it did last month. Day of ovulation it was really egg white and 1 DPO it was milky . Hoping this is an early sign!!?!? Crossing my fingers! My BB are not sore (yet) and they tend to never be sore .. Even before AF. This wait is killing me!!


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Laura. I'm just going to let you know that the TWW threads are probably better for you, because this thread isn't as active anymore because everyone's had babies and there are of two of us that are just hanging around waiting for our BFPs. I hope your stay in TTC is short!

Steph and I tried to connect in NH, but the timing didn't work. It's hard when you're riding with a group and trying to get on the same page, but we did text and all is well. 

I ended up riding 2325 miles so I'm really pleased with that. I rode hard yesterday to get home from Manchester, NH, so I'm exhausted. AF also arrived yesterday which sucked. It's hard to enjoy the nice weather when you have cramping. It's still better than being at work, though, so I'm not complaining. Hope you all are well.


----------



## Essjay86

Welcome Laura! Terri is right, its pretty quiet on here now x

Wow Terri you ride a long way!! Sorry to hear AF got you. What are you doing at the moment? IUI? IVF?

My month 2 of clomid hasn't gone well, i'm having a major long cycle! I only ovulated on day 29. :( So when i had my tubes checked (all okay) the doc said to up my dose to 100mg next month. Which will make my symptoms worse (hot flashes, nausea, weight gain) but it'll be worth it i hope. 

My other friend just announced she is pregnant. So i now have a friend thats 5 months, one thats 3 months and one thats a month pregnant lol. To be honest today i'm quite okay but i've had really down days.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm doing another IVF at the beginning of next month. Thanks for asking. I'm glad your doc is increasing your dose SJ. Maybe that will be all you need. 

I hear you about up and down days. Same here. I'm on vacation with my family this week and I'm just feeling like I am too old to watch a baby but I still want one! Hope this month is your last and you can join your friends with a bfp!! That would be great. :hugs:


----------



## Draumabaun85

Miss you girls!!


----------



## Essjay86

I miss you guys too. sometimes i hardly get any replies on the TTC forum.


----------



## terripeachy

Awww, SJ. :hugs: I still have this thread on my subscriptions so it pops up if someone posts, so just post here. I just feel like you guys are probably bored with my continual IVF drama, so I don't write about it. I'm on daily checkups for the time being and waiting for egg retrieval later this week. Then I'll have to wait a cycle and do a frozen transfer after we get our embryos tested for normality. Hopefully this is the ticket. 

Hope everyone is doing well and your babies are all growing rapidly!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Good to hear from you guys! I will never get tired of reading your posts. We're all in this together and have been through thick and thin. 
I'm rooting for you guys, I know it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## Tynmeg

Hello ladies, I was checking in. I enjoy seeing how you are all doing and what is going on with yas. I know we're going to get a couple more bfp's soon. 
Hugs ladies, I'm off to Zzzzzz


----------



## china1

Hello everyone im a bit new to this forum and I was wondering if you ladies could give me some advice or tell me do any of you see anything on this test I took. I thank rach and everyone of you in advance.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=892641&stc=1&d=1440881372


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hello China... I have no idea what I'm supposed to see, never seen a test of that kind, but I see 2 lines and a circle.... ? Hope it helps!


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-How are things going? Fill us in!
Hi to everyone else!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies!

Sj how are things? I know I don't write here often but I do check bnb often! Hope things are well with all y'all...

It's almost the end of August I can't believe how quickly summer disappeared! It makes me sad but I know once the weather turns cool I'll be so happy and excited that fall is under way!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey ladies. I got my embryo tested and it was abnormal so that's the end of the road for us. SJ, keep us updated on the thread so we know what's going on with you. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tynmeg

I'm sorry Terry. I think you are really awesome and I was rooting hard for you. Hugs and love are sent to you.


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, i am so very sorry to hear that... if that embryo was abnormal, the next one should be just fine!!! Are you really sure, that this is it?... i know that this journey has not been easy, but maybe try one more time?... Of course it is for you to decide, i just want you to have a baby so badly. Hugs!!!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Oh Terri, my heart breaks for you :hugs:

Are you done trying or what's happening? Have you considered other options like adopting? I know it's not anything close to carrying your own but I know a few couples who've adopted after ttc and they are so happy. I really wish you can somehow fill the empty place in your heart with a baby <3




Since I'm here, I can tell you that everything is good with me and my family, Bjarki is soon 5 months old, can't believe how fast time flies! He's really big and strong and is just the cutest of them all ;)

All the best to the rest of you guys!


----------



## terripeachy

Drauma-he is the cutest!! Thanks for posting a picture. He looks so healthy and so happy.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Super cute picture love it! He looks so European ;)


----------



## Tynmeg

Aw he is so adorable! :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Hey ladies, do any of you still check in? Curious how you are all making out, hope all is well.


----------



## lfrans

I rarely check on, but was just thinking of this group today. I actually now have a 3 and 1 year old (3 year old conceived while on this group).


----------



## SMeyer1011

Tynmeg said:


> I'm 3 DPO today and promised myself that I wasn't going to read blogs or go on the internet for symptons....YEAH RIGHT! I couldn't keep that promise, obviously! HAHA! Anyone else at 3 DPO and want a buddy? The only "sympton" I have at this point is slight cramping and frequent urination. Anyone else want to share their symptons...TWW is just horrible, it drives me crazy! LOL

I am literally there with you. I am currently on 3dpo but my cramping has been since I ovulated. My cramps are mild and they come and go. It’s not just on one particular side. Sometimes it’s both, middle, or they switch sides. I have also been peeing more it feels. I have also had a craving for olives last night (2dpo). And am a little queasy today. And I am still getting like a watery discharge. I know it’s suppose to dry up but I’m still feeling pretty wet down there. I know it’s way too early but I can so relate. Guess we’ll see. ‍♀️


----------

